# IUI Girls Part 79



## Candy

New home ladies

Molly    

Michelle good luck with round 3 of IUI, sorry I haven't been able to reply to your pm yet, will do so over the weekend x

Kim


----------



## ck6

hi thanks for thinking of me...it was ivf...my consultant is just so funny....kept saying how focused he was  .... not sure if i did the crab postion? he said a nurse almost had to sit on me...  anyway got five eggs, if any fertilise they go back in  on saturday..phone call should come before 11.00 am tomorrow....i can't beleive how sleepy i am ..sedation is cool 
erika - how did it go for you today  
right need some more sleep.....zzzzzzzzzzzlots of love to everyone caroline xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

oooh Caroline!  Thanks heaps for letting us know!  Was in TW today at 11am and thinking of you, wondering how it was going!  Mr R is soo funny - nurses sitting on you  

Good luck for fertilisation - can't wait to hear!  Soo hoping it's all good!

Speak tomorrow!

Lovin ya
H xxx

PS I'm severely slipping up on my promises everyone else!  WILL DO PROPER POST THURS AM!!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29873.0.html

have you all seen this link - don't know what i'd do without this site....


----------



## petal b

GOOD LUCK CAROLINE WILL BE THINKING OF YOU


----------



## petal b

just wanted to say that i have just read the replys and when i wrote about the adoption,i think i made it sound like an easy thing which i know it is not and i am sure they have had their problems but i just wanted to tell it because it was a nice ending for the couple after many years of treatment.not everyone could do it but it is there ,if you know what i am talking about

good luck michelle

hello to everyone else


----------



## ck6

thanks petal saw your adoption story..don't worry don't think anyone would think that is an easy option.....
hi holly...mr r is so cool but i think he really did get sue to sit on me ....almost, every scan i had someone had to push hard on my left side to get the ovary into view...have you thought anymore about which direction you want to go? i mean iui or ivf ? thanks everyone for thinking of me...i was a bit worried about it all  
love to everyone        caroline xxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign **

     *

* Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 224.04.05 IVF Convert 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Catwoman 28.05.05
CR 29.05.05
Lucy lou 30.05.05
Erika 01.06.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

MollyW 
Creaky
RachaelB 
Manda W
Greeners

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat-going again in June
mimhg--going in May
Claireabelle-going again in July
Nikita - 
Eva04
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
JED
Skinnybint-waiting for cysts to go
PetalB-going again in June
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
Aliday-- Going to IVF may

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

I am not sure if the list is correct ebcause I at present do not have a computer and I didn't get any pms to confirm the details. 

I am going to have to ask for someone to take over the list for me. I will not have a pc for the next 2 weeks and then I will be so busy trying to get ready to move to singapore that I feel I will not be able to do you girls justice as it has taken me over 1 hour to catch up on the news after 5 days without a pc. So can I please ask for a volunteer?

I will still be reading of all your progress though

Cheers
Megan


----------



## Holly C

Oh Megs completely understand!

So sorry I would like to have taken this over but am off on hols on Sunday....
if no one else volunteers - then take me as a back up.

Thanks for all your work and loads of xxx's
H


----------



## JED

Morning everyone,
What a yukky rainy morning    surely we must be due some nice hot sunny weather soon!  

Megan - I would offer to take it over but am away with work all of next week - happy to take over after that if no-one else can though.  

Am very sleepy this morning, I'm addicted to Desperate Housewives so have to stay up on Wed's to watch it!  (usually in bed by 10.30 - must be gettin old!)  

Good news about the 5 eggs CK - hoping you get lots of little embies!  

Have a good day everyone
Jo xxxx


----------



## jane12

Dear all

Good Luck to you all on 2ww and testing.

I am injecting for my third IUI.

Had my second lot of hypnosis which is helping me to relax and think positive.

Then later going for reflexology.

Take Care all.

Jane12


----------



## skinnybint

Hi Ladies, one of my cats Burble is helping me post this so I am trying to read the screen and type around him...please excuse any typos.
Caroline, good luck for Saturday, 5 eggs sounds good..make sure you keep your belly cool after the transfer (which will happen!). When I had IVF, dh threatend to shove ice cubes you there where..charming!. I also think they should invent a glue to help embies stick but then I am quite strange!

Jane , good luck with your 3rd IUI..third time lucky, hopefully!

This is now from memory..hi to Julie (Any sign of  yet?), Manda, Molly, Erica, Petal, Babyfish ( where are you?), Eva, Donna, Rachel, Loucy Lou, Jo, Catwoman and everyone else because the old memory is not that good.

Not great news about the site possibly closing in 2 weeks,  I will have to send a donation, I'd be lost now without it!

I'm now off to do a  dance to get rid of all this nasty weather. I've even had to book in for a fake tan for my ds's wedding in a couple of weeks or you wouldn't see me against a magnolia background.

take care y'all
luv skinny


----------



## jane12

Skinnybint

Thanks for your good luck note.

When are you starting IUI?

Hi to **********, Holly C and all others on the site.

Jane12


----------



## skinnybint

Jane, I am hoping to start 2nd IUI in June some time, hopefully with day 2 of next AF. I'm day 5 at moment and seem to get AF around day 20. All depends on whether my cysts have shrunk or not, which I won't know until I have my next day 2 scan. Trying to wish them away.
Skinny


----------



## ck6

yes ...sorry was doing a tesco online shop i'm not great with computors so couldn't stop mid shop  they rang at ten out of five we got 4 fertilised  wow...one step closer..go in on saturday 9.30... 
thanks for advice about ice cubes skinny...why do you have to do that 
  all you lovely ladies...must dash ....love caroline xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Caroline!  That's fantastic news!

Good luck Good luck for ET!!    

Holly x


----------



## ck6

thanks holly this is a  rollercoaster of a journey... xxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
I know I haven't been on much recently, but tired and busy with on-call for work.

News re when we start IVF. As you know we now have to undergo genetic counselling because my cousin has had a baby with cystic fibrosis.  So, they do what they call cascade testing.  That means testing from the top of the family down. My crazy aunt (cousin's mother) and her estranged husband need to be tested so I can proceed with IVF.  Aunt is out of the country for another 2 months, and uncle is goodness knows where.
So, a frustrating hold-up, but I'm sure worth sorting out, as we have just had genetic testing of embryos approved here.  So, since we are resorting to IVF, might as well find out I guess.

Enough, how is everyone else?  I think I've missed out on a bit recently.  So, I hope everyone is well, ad hope to hear from all of you soon.

Jodi


----------



## CR

ck - so pleased you went ok with the egg collection and got 4 follies fertilised.  how exciting!  lots and lots and lots and lots of pos vibes for you on saturday morning.

hi ya all.

julie - hope your af is coming soon.  and pain is not to bad.  

my spotting finished, day 2-4.  then this morning i got some heavy spotting with some really old very dark blood.  (sorry tmi).  is this normal for day 6?
is day 1, the day of the iui or the next day?

i am really worried now.  i know i bleed early last time, af came day 9-10 and started with old blood, although not as dark as this.  but i just seem to keep bleeding.  clinic have said they are not worried if old blood.  but it doesn't seem right and is playing on my mind.
got to just sit tight and wait i guess.

have a good thursday.
crxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Morning All!

Well I think I've caught up with all the action of the past few days!

Jodi - what an annoying delay to have to deal with!  It's a real pain that statistically it's all quite unlikely to be an issue but you can't proceed without having it done.  I'd be furious as there are so many hold ups along the way it's not like you need another one  

Hi Greeners - welcome back!

CR - hope you are still resting up and DP is still being a domestic godess and doing all the fetching and carrying!!  Interesting about Nuffield TW changing their testing date policy.  I love Simply Wild Organics!  Their stuff is great and it's a really efficient service.  Well worth the cost I think - their chicken etc is so yummy.

Lucy Lou - your follies sounded great but your basting sounded excrutiating!  I was wincing at the screen just thinking of it!  Good luck for the 2WW!!  Oh and your MIL sounds really scary  

Catwoman - how's that nasty cold?  Hope you are doing ok after the visit from the bubs at the office.  Just think of the pheremones they give off and cuddle up!  Great you and Eva have each other close by!  I can picture you both now with your cafe latte's and trips out to the park with the bubs in tow  

Jo - hi there!  Have you got your progesterone cream yet?  I'm waiting on mine to arrive.  I'm reading Dr Lee's book and it's soooo facinating to hear how oestregeon dominance can effect things so much.  It makes so much sense to me and wish I had found it earlier!  Sorry to hear about another friend entering the baby club.  What I found hardest recently wasn't the fact that my friend was pregnant but that she found it too hard to tell me.  I'm always happy when there's a new baby on the way but for them to feel bad about it makes me feel terrible!

Erica - how was basting?  Hope you got my       I'm sure you and DP had a romantic encounter at the clinc when you met briefly!  Hope you're not missing him too much!  We're here - well hopefully we will be if the site is to be saved.... is there any news on this?

Skinny - hello!  You sound like you are bouncing back again!  Please do a sunny dance - we've got rain    Big night out for you on this weekend - have a great time!!

Rachel B - good luck for your scan tomorrow and let's hope 3rd time lucky sweets    

Manda - Naughty Miss Babs with your belt!  Bet you couldn't bring yourself to tell her off too much tho!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow too and basting on Monday    

G - welcome back!!  Good for you being proactive about your funding!  We are caught in the middle of something similar too.  One of the clinics won't accept anyone over 35  

Petal - great to hear of the adoption story.  It's nice when people get a happy ending whichever way it goes.  I think its a really special thing to do.  Your trip to Ireland sounded like it really did you good  

KJ - hope you are ok lovely.  It sounds like you've got a lot on your mind so I hope you are working through it.  A party will be just the thing to blow out the cobwebs.  Oh and we too use paypal and it hasn't been a problem.

Jane 12 - welcome!  Good luck for your scan on Monday and for basting next week (I won't be here to wish you luck closer to the time)      Your Hypnosis etc sounds excellent - you must be v v chilled!

Julie - hope AF arrives TODAY!  Let's all think of Jullie and concentrate on AF arriving.  I'm sure the power of FF can bring her on.... failing that there is always those white trousers (well it's too cold for a white bikini!)

Molly - where are you?  Thinking of you and hoping that things are going ok.  The book I mentioned above may also be something you are interested in reading about... Dr John Lee Natural Progeresterone The mulitple roles of a remarkable hormone.

My name is Holly and I have an EBay addiction.  I've never really been into it before.... that was until I realised that you can search under specific things like Boho in Women's clothing!

Anyway - have got a letter from the clinic and they have said definitely try one more IUI then if not straight to ICSI.  We are concentrating on getting ourselves into optimum health and will try again around August.  I'm enquiring about ICSI on NHS but means we would have to go to the Chaucer in Canterbury.... at least the waiting list isn't very long but it's stats are only around 22.9% compared to other clinics at 31%.... As Molly said previously - let's hope it won't come to that anyway.

Really do hope FF won't be going offline - I couldn't function without you all!

Must go and get some holiday things organised - I did mention about my holiday didn't I?    

Thinking of you all!
H xxx

PS How are the Italian lessons coming on ladies??


----------



## Holly C

CR - I don't have any words of wisdom for you and I can imagine you are really anxious - it's only natural.  Really hope it's ok and you can only go on what the clinic says.

Good luck sweetheart  - I'm hoping it's all ok 

H xx


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been on much lately but work has been manic and been doing silly hours... 

Had to have an early scan appt yesterday so I could get back to work, so we had to leave at 5am to get there for 9. Set the alarm for 4.30 and, would you believe, got woken just before 4 by a tremendous crash. Thought the house was caving in, but it was our BED falling apart! The whole of the top end landed on the floor... I was really shaken up! 

Obviously its been getting too much action lately!  

Well the scan showed another big follie - very early again. Bit disappointed as I was hoping for a more normal cycle.  

Anyway, have to go in for basting tomorrow (Day 10) - had trigger this am - but now have thrush! Yukkk   Phoned the clinic to see whether I should abandon, but they said take Diflucan today and it should be okay. So, all in all, a bit p****ed off really...

Good news on the embies, Caroline.  

Hi Holly   - I have a progesterone book that KJ recommended which is very good (can't remember the name off-hand). Have been using the prog cream, but got mine from the US so had to wait a while. Where are you buying yours from - and is it just natural progesterone? Don't want the cream with other hormones in it. Mine was in a pump bottle so was easy to guage how much to use. BTW, my blood tests from the GP all came back normal and I've re-sent my DHEA/Cortisol sample to the US for analysis. When are you off your lovely hols - and where are you going again?

Jodi – sorry to hear about the delay, but you are right - it will be worth it in the long run and hopefully will cut-out a load of unnecessary worry if you get the all-clear.

CR - not sure about the spotting either. What a worry for you. Hoping its either implantation (which would be right for the dates  ) or just a hang-on from the basting when they said they might have knocked something.  for you...

Jane - was it you who was asking how many  for basting? In my clinic you have to have more than 3 million to put back. I did get pg with a borderline count though (but sadly m/c), so try not to get too hung up on the numbers, it only takes one (as everybody keeps reminding me!   )

Skinny - I was amazed to hear you have to keep your belly cold after IVF!   This is the opposite to everything I've heard before. I was always told you have to keep the abdomen warm to encourage implantation. I know it mustn't get TOO hot though... 

KJ - bet the party's gonna be a belter! Sounds fab, hope the weather's good. 

Hi to VIL & Moosey – so nice to have you back, we were worried about you. Poor Moosey, what a dreadful time. Good luck for next round...

 to Candy, AussieMeg, Julie (hope the  arrives soon), Laurie, Gwen, Ali, Donna, Manda, Creaky, Rachael, Petal, Eva, Jo and anyone I have missed (sorry).

     to all on the 2ww - Catwoman, CR, LucyLou and Erika - hoping you graduate to the top of the list VERY soon....

Love Molly
x


----------



## mandaW

Gosh what a    storm we have just had- lights even did a little flicker.

Read an interesting article about Madonna and her attempt at having a third child. Apparantly she is having giant fertility tablets flown in from India- Ayurvedic tablets, a traditional Therapy which increases potency (I have ordered a truck load!!) Apparantly Ayurvedic medicine uses herbs, massage and diet to harmonise the body. It focuses on balancing the bodies energy forces to aid conception. The diet is strict, Wheat, sugar, bananas, grapes and mangos are banned. Water, chicken, pears, pineapples and lentils are in.  Excercise is limited to walking, yoga and swimming and massage and reflexology are vital.

Thought it was quite interesting, hope you are all ok xxxx

Manda


----------



## ERIKA

Blimey what are you ladies like, you nip off for a quick basting & come back to 10 pages to catch up on      so here's what I remember & apologies if I forget anyone.
Well basting went well yesterday although painful like last time. Apparently it hurts because they have to go through a muscle at the end of my cervical canal so it wasn't pleasant. I had incredible ov pains Tue & yesterday too which made me more tense so that didn't help either. DP produced less   than last time (10 million, 20.7 million first time) which disappointed me but it only takes one doesn't it & I had good follies so I still feel   I booked the day off work so chilled for the rest of the day.  Officially in the 2ww now with a testing date of 1st June (thanks Megan!).
Julie - Hope   arrives very soon hun so you can start your IUI. If reception is a punishment then you're one very naughty lady!! Enjoy your reflexology tonight  
CR - I had the same Pregnyl injection as you 10,000 & have to test after 14 days   Wishing you lots of luck on the 2ww & could the bleeding be implantation, I do hope so fingers crossed for you.
Catwoman - Wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww & yes hun your time will come & very soon hopefully     
Lucylou - How are you doing matey, wishing you lots of luck in your   
Manda - Good luck for your scan tomorrow & basting Monday    
Caroline - Wowwww fab news   4 eggs fertilised. Will be thinking of you at 9.30am Saturday morning     
Skinny - Hi matey   how are you? Hope the retail therapy worked.
G - Good for you for putting pressure on your MP about IVF   hope you get some positive feedback.
Jane - Really hoping it's 3rd time lucky for you   
Holly - Only a fews days to go, wishing you a fantastic   
Petal - Glad you had a good time in Ireland & your adoption story rang true with me. I always thought I couldn't & wouldn't adopt but at Xmas I went to my MIL's 50th birthday party & there was the 2 most adorable little ones there. I didn't know them, a beautiful girl of 3 & a cheeky little boy of 2, Louise & Daniel. I then found out that a woman at the party was their foster carer & they were up for adoption   I had a good chat to this woman & that night totally changed my opinion of adoption & I know that it's a route I will take if I need to. Isn't life funny..........
Jodi - What a frustrating situation   hope it resolves itself soon.
Molly - Wishing you lots of   for basting tomorrow & hoping that horrible thrush clears up it's nasty isn't it.
 Eva, Jo, Kim, Gwen, Donna, Rachel, Megan & everyone else hope you're all ok.
Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi everyone

Wow - you go away for two days and when you return there is just so much to catch up on!  

I'm feeling very chilled after two days in Suffolk at my Mum's, eating lots of cakes and generally being spoilt. Not sure it's quite the pre-scanning/basting healthy living I had been planning, but never mind.

I'm off for day 9 scanning tomorrow, with fingers crossed for some lovely follies.  

Manda - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I reckon I'll be one day behind you this time, as I'm guessing that my bastings will be Tuesday and Wednesday.  But, almost 2ww buddies again. 

Molly - Hope the basting goes really well tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.

Erika, Catwoman, Lucylou and CR - lots of luck for your 2ww.    for lots of BFPs.  (I hate typing "BFP", I always think I'll put N instead of P or other way round!)

Julie - Hope you are okay and   arrives soon.

Holly - You must be excited - nearly holiday time.  Kefalonia sounds beautiful so I'm sure you'll have a great time.  Thanks too for mentiomning the Dr Lee book.  I am going to look into it as I have high oestrogen levels and although Consultant always dismisses it I think I would like to understand more about all these hormones.

Caroline - glad to hear your treatment is going well. Good luck for next stage.

Hello to Kim, Megan (thanks for the list-making), Donna, Petal, Jodi, Eva, Jane, Jo, Creaky and all the other lovely people I have undoubtedly missed. 


God, it is SOOOOOOO cold.  Where is summer?!


Love to all

Rachel B


----------



## Holly C

Hi Molly it sounds like you've been really busy and not just at work      You must've got a heck of a fright!!  Hope you can take it a bit easier during the 2WW!!!  Great news that your blood tests came back ok - and hoping the latest saliva analysis will also be fine      Yes I've got that other book too.  I feel more positive about things now I'm informed - really hoping that the cream will do it's trick.  It's from www.progesterone.co.uk - it's called Serenity Cream.  It's all natural and is progesterone only - none of that wild yam stuff etc and has been given the seal of approval from Dr Lee.  

Yep Rachel I'm v v excited!  It's Kefalonia here we come on Sunday!  I'm hoping summer will have arrived by the time we get back!!  I really do believe oestregen dominance/ low progesterone should be given greater priority and it makes me mad when Drs dismiss these things as not having an impact.  Also for our health's sake - Kylie's news brings it home to you really as it can impact on breast cancer too - not causing alarm here girls but just raising an awareness.

Thanks Erica!!  Sorry to hear it was painful again    Hopefully it's all going to be worth it this time buddy    

Hadn't heard that news about Madge Manda - v interesting!  Wonder if she's lurking around here   

Caroline - hope everything goes well on Saturday!!

Julie - for when you get in the morning - any sign yet

CR - big   to  you

TTFN
H xxxx


----------



## aliso1

Hi Girls

I am still alive, not going to do any personals as I have skimmed thorugh about 30 pages to get to this point.

Really busy at work and getting ready for hols, would you believe still waiting on AF to arrive it wil be DAY 42 tomorrow and I do not think I have any chance of being pregnant, with 3 failed prgnancies I know what my body feels like when I am prgnant.

Last week Gyn could not believe I have not had a laparoscopy wo booked in for one in August but will go ahead with last IUI before that if AF arrives before then.

Love Ali


----------



## Rachel B

Hi Ali - sorry to hear you are still waiting for  .  Hope it soon arrives so you can move forward with treatment.  Happy holidays to you too.

Holly - you are so right about the link with breast cancer.  It is something I hadn't realised until recently.  As you say, it is something to be aware of.

I think my main problem with unexplained infertility is that I am always looking to find the answer for myself, as no-one else can tell me. and I am probably a bit of a control freak!!  But I really do think we know our own bodies better than anyone else, and I have had a theory for a while (since before seeking help) that in some months of trying (within which I would now include my first, but not 2nd, go at IUI) something has definitely been happening.  Can't really explain it totally but definitely symptoms I haven't had before and not like AF symptoms (which I don't really get until it arrives).  So, knowing that I have high oestrogen levels too, I can't help thinking that maybe there is an imbalance and that perhaps that is affecting implantation etc.    


Does that make sense or am I just losing the plot?  I think I will do some extra in-depth quizzing of the consultant after tomorrow's scan - although I am sure he will dismiss my little theory completely.


Self-diagnosis over for today - thanks for listening!

love Rachel


----------



## Holly C

Rachel - I agree with you completely and know where you are coming from on the control freak angle!  Sadly I don't like your chances tomorrow with the consultant providing insight.  They are just not trained to think outside their tiny squares and drug companies do nothing to help either.  Sorry everyone it's just one of the things I get on my soap box about.  I really think it is up to the individual to find what works for them and get on with it.  It's a shame but if no one is going to take us seriously and listen to our concerns then what choice do we have?  When I raised the low progesterone thing with my Con he shook his head dismissively and said it's ok we will give you synthetic progesterone pessaries.  They are not looking at the big picture of our health just what will help them achieve their statistics.  It's worrying and depressing and maybe I should have left this for a personal message rather than adding all those thoughts on here.....  sorry    Good tho that you have had positive feelings in the past!  That's a great sign and listening to your own intuition is the way to go.

H x


----------



## keemjay

hey all 

i'm really not managing to keep up very well on here - sorry 

just wanted to 
1)wish holly a very happy holiday 
2) say  to molly for basting tomoz 
3)say welcome to Jane12 
4)do an AF dance for julie      
5) wish catwoman a very  for tomorrow - same as my dh's! are you celebrating this weekend?
and 6) say i've finished the dusting AT LAST 

lotsa   and  to everyone else

kj x


----------



## Rachel B

Thanks Holly.  I agree with you completely.  I'll let you know just how disparaging (sp?) the Consultant is!

Kim - Congrats on the dusting.  Housework is not something that has happened much around here for a while.  Normally takes a vist from MIL to make me jump into action.

Just going to go and eat veggie sausages and chips, and watch the rest of Footballers Wives.  Sad I know - but there you go.  Healthy living will recommence soon.

Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel B

Morning Julie!

Hello to everyone else too.

The weather is hideous here today.  Please, please get sunny soon!

I'm off to London on the train for a scan in a minute, but need it to stop raining so I can also do all my "cheering myself up" things that are now part and parcel of visting the clinic - shopping in Topshop on Oxford St, visiting all the lovely little shops on Marylebone High street and having lunch at Eat and Two Veg (yum!).  (I figure that the treatment costs so much, I might as well spend even more!)  I've even managed to get DH to arrange a meeting in London for this afternoon so he can come too.  But, not so much fun in the rain!

Hope everyone has a good day.

Love Rachel


----------



## JED

Morning ladies,
How is everyone this morning? What a miserable rainy morning - thank god it's Friday! I'm going to be off line for a week after today as am going to the Middle East for work for a week. It's meant to be about 40 degrees out there at the moment so am looking forward to lots of relaxing by the pool in the evenings (hopefully!)

Julie - any signs of your AF yet? It's such a pain just sitting around willing it to arrive. And then once you've been basted you spend all your time hoping it doesn't 

Jodi - sorry to hear of the hold up. I'm sure you must just be impatient to get things moving! Hopefully it will be all sorted relatively quickly.

Holly - still waiting for my prog cream. I got mine from these guys
https://www.biovea.net/product_detail.asp?PID=322&CID=26 but am now worried it isn't pure like the one that you have ordered. What a pain as it cost £30. I also managed to convince my consultant to give me progestorone suppositories with my treatment as they usually don't at hammersmith but it seems every other clinic does so I pestered him and he has now agreed to prescribe them. Nagging works every time 

Molly - What a shock your bed falling apart like that! You guys must have got the biggest shock!! Obviously need a sturdier one with all this BMS  

Ericka - good luck with your 2ww now - fingers crossed for you!

Rachel - 2 days being spoilt sounds great! Good luck with your scan today and enjoy your shopping afternoon. hope it stops raining for you!

Hello to everyone else!

Jo xxx


----------



## petal b

rachel good luck with your scan

hollyc i also think what you were saying yesterday is so true

juileangel hope af comes soon,very weird saying hope your af comes soon.usually we are saying please don't let it arrive,if you know what i am going on about

michelle hope you are well

sorry have no more time to write any more personals,but will later tonight
luv petal b


----------



## keemjay

rachel b i'd like to put in an order for some sun aswell - our b'day party is going to be a right washout if the weather's like this  my plans for sofas in the garden will be scuppered  this time last year it was boiling.....

dh's birthday today, dont know how i managed to hold on to my secret about the keane at eden project concert tickets, thought i was going to pop!! he was over the moon with them and went off to work very happy indeed 

gotta fly

snogs to all  and special big  for molly for todays basting  

kj x

julie - will send over the heavies if AF doesnt turn up soon


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

Blimey is it wet or what?!!!  Oh well the heatwave is due any day now so guess it's good for the garden!


Molly     for today lovely!!

Julie- arrrrgghhh!  Why is she never here when you need her!!  Oh well it means it will be all go on Mon/Tues I'm sure    No I'm not packed yet.  I don't  like doing it until after Mr Claws is comfortably ensconsed at the cattery.  If he gets wind of a suitcase we won't see him for dust!  He was soooo sweet the other day.  I had to go and collect DH's car from the repair shop and so put on my 'walking' jacket so naturally he thought it was time for a walk.  I power walked my way up the road in the hope of losing him, which I did, and then he sat down neatly on the side of the road started crying at the top of his little lungs!  I kept turning back to see if he was still there.  I was gone about half an hour and when I returned with the car he was still in the same spot waiting for me!  V V funny!  I jumped out of the car and he was so surprised to see me - he hopped in and we drove round the corner to home!  

Ali - it sounds like you've had a real run around!  Hope it's sorted soon.  DH and I call it Self Help Medicine as you have to do all the investigating of options and finding clinics and chasing up on delays etc....

Arrrgghh KJ - hope it won't be a soggy affair!  Glad Keane tickets went down well - it will be excellent!  I'm sure the party will be rockin!  And have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY  

Hope the scan has gone well Rachel - and the shopping  

Ooooh Jo - hope your trip to the Middle East goes well!!  Lovely to get some sunshine, just don't take paracetamol with you like that woman the other day on the tele.  She ended up in a Saudi jail for ages!  That progesterone cream looks perfect so don't worry - it's all in order!!  I'm sooo hoping it will work!

Thanks Petal!  Hope you have had a good day at work!

Slaters all
H xxx


----------



## mimhg

Hi ladies

I havent really had a chance to keep with whats been going on this week as havent had a chance to get to the computor, till now.......... was sorely tempted but have had soooo much homework to do for my teaching assistant course that it was pretty much head down and forget everything else....... but yippee its all done and handed in, at least until I get the next lot in a couple of weeks.............

Hope everyone is well

The weather here is pants!!!!!!!! dark and dismal and   ......... I have a funeral this afternoon to go to, typical weather for it eh?

I am going to the chemist today to pick up my drugs for next round of iui, but to be completely honest, I cant remember when my last af was, i am normally so good at writing it down etc, or pinpointing an event with when it happened, I have even asked dh if he can remember as he always seems to know when im due on or when i am ovulating, but he cant remember either, I know its not late!!!!!!!!!! but im thinking if it creeps up on me then I might not have my drugs ready and i want to be completely organised, i feel that i have pysched myself for the iui now and just want to get on with it.............

Cos the weather has been pants off and on all week, I have been making lots of homemade soups etc, so am now about to make duck broth, with cabbage carrots pots etc.........No idea what it will be like, but the picture looks nice....... yum yum....... so going to make soup, get ready for the funeral and on way to mums collect my drugs, busy day in all, although.... I can think of other fun ways to spend it........ ie eating lots of cake, tea and shopping !!!!!!!

Love to you all have a nice weekend

hello to julie, petal, holly c (have a lovely holiday), erika, ck6, mandaw, rachaelb, and to all  the other lovely ladies

michelle


----------



## Catwoman

Mornin' all!
Blimey, Keemjay – I'm really impressed. How on earth did you know it's my birthday today? Thanks so much for your good wishes!
Holly – I laughed out loud at your Mr Claws story. Our boy cat, Niles, sounds very similar. Whenever the cases come out when we're about to go away, he goes bonkers – clawing the cases to death, getting in the cases, sulking, yowling at the top of his voice… DH says he's a quarter cat, a quarter dog and half human. He really is a small boy in a furry suit, but we love him for it. He even refuses to drink out of a bowl – it has to be a glass tumbler. 
Not enough time to do many personals – I am up to my neck in it at work today (it's a bummer having to be here, but at least I had a huge bouquet of flowers on my desk this morning!) But… Erica, glad basting went well. CK, best of luck for Saturday. Julie – I'll dance a little AF jig for you at some time today! Just wear your best, most expensive knickers. That's bound to bring it on. Everyone else: Manda, Eva, Rachel, CR, Petal, Jo and all you other lovely ladies – have a fab Friday!
Lots of love,
Cxx


----------



## Holly C

Catwoman - OOOOpps HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  Have a really lovely day  

I know we are not supposed to post these things on here but couldn't resist this one....

Dear Lord
So far today I'm doing ok...
I have not gossiped, lost my temper, been greedy, needy, nasty grumpy, selfish or self indulgent.  I have not whined, complained, eaten any chocolate, cursed, lost my temper or complained.  I have not charged anything to my credit card. 

I will be getting out of bed in a minute and I'm going to really need your help then!

H xxx


----------



## keemjay

holly 

catwoman - if you scroll down to the bottom of the message board mainpage there's list of whose birthday it is - easy peasy!! are you doing anything nice tonight. i'm taking dh to his fav thai restaurant.....

off to work now and the rain has stopped!!!! even a teensy bit of blue sky there too  
kj x


----------



## jodsterrun

Julie,
Just think of it this way, it's a strange thing when you're hoping and waiting for AF!  The things infertility does to us.

Do something that you definitely wouldn't want AF around for, like wear white pants, and it's sure to come.

I hope it arrives soon.
Jodi


----------



## ck6

catwoman ..hope you have a lovely day 
holly have a great holiday when do you come back  bring the   back with you please x
molly good luck with your basting     what did you sleep on?
kj thank goodness dusting is over....hope you have some   for your dh's party 
rachel good luck with your scan and shopping  
erika sorry your basting was so painful hope you're doing ok   
cr how are you doing  ? hope you are ok
julie  bring on the   hope she turns up soon ...why does that happen when you want it to come its 2 days late ...when you don't want it its 2 days early  argh
hello petal, jo, jodi, gewn,michelle, creaky, babyfish, skinnybint, kristin, manda,jess cathy.... sorry if i missed anyone....brain's not so good today... 
i phoned the clinic and my embies are grade 2 and are doing what they should...its quite odd to think that part of us is sitting in a dish somewhere, they told me they were looking after them .....the penny has dropped that it is  cylogest  giving me pregnancy symtons....big boobs metal taste etc... right must go hope everyone is good..hope af comes soon julie ....love caroline xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Rachel -   for scan today.
Holly - Happy   bring the sunshine back.
Julie - Hope   arrives soon where is she when you want her   !!
Jo - Enjoy your trip to the Middle East sounds great & glad the nagging worked   
Molly - Lots of good luck for today hun      
Michelle - Wishing you lots of   with your next IUI.
Catwoman -         have a lovely day & hope the 2ww is going well.
CK - Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow     will be thinking of you, embies sound fab!!
Lucylou - Hope the   is going well.
 to everyone else & wishing you all a great weekend.
Erica.xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Just wanted to pop on to say hope everything went well with your basting today Molly.   

Sorry to hear you had such a fright with your bed! What must the neighbours think?! 

Love to everyone else,
Abby
x


----------



## Rachel B

Happy birthday to Catwoman and happy birthday party weekend to Keemjay - I hope the weather brightens up for your party. 

I'm very jealous of the Keane at Eden project tickets too.  What a brilliant venue!  I'm hoping to catch them at the Wireless festival in Hyde Park in June, which I'm really looking forward to, especially as my no 1 favourite Rufus Wainwright is supporting them.  He is just amazing.  

Feeling fairly positive as had a good scan earlier - 3 follies, which are all around 15mm, and will hopefully be nice and big by next Tuesday.  Consultant kind of listened to my oestrogen/progestorone theory and said that I could have progestorone pessaries if I wanted this time (Mmmm, can't wait!).  I can't help thinking natural would be better though.

Caroline - glad to hear your embies are doing well.  I'm sure they will look after them very well!

Julie - glad you have been able to arrange a scan with the hospital.  Hope the old witch is here soon.

Holly - Happy holly-days!  Have a great time.  It will be quiet without you.

And not forgetting lots of     for all you 2 week waiters.  Good luck!

Hello to everyone else and hope you have a lovely weekend.


Rachel xxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

CATWOMAN - HAPPY BIRTHDAY...     

i have an appointment with mr lower on monday which is a post operative consultation (had a lap 4 weeks ago). i was hoping to start taking drugs at the start of my next cycle - about the 7th June. he has done all the tests and scans etc - so will this consultation be the start of our iui journey as i was hoping so?


----------



## jodsterrun

Julie, I'm glad the nurse listened to you, and most of the time they are just kind, normal people, just don't seem like it sometimes.

Holly, I didn't know you were off on holiday.  Have an awesome time.  Relax (everyone else seems to think that works, although I know no-one on this site believes it), and enjoy the sunshine.          

We are off to Star Wars tonight, and I can't wait.  The original Star Wars was one of the first movies I ever saw, so I love the whole lot.

Catwoman, Happy Birthday! 

Caroline, good luck with those embies.

Hello to everyone.  Unfortunately, I have to cut this post a little short, as must do the shopping.  Just be sure that I am thinking of all of you, even if I haven't put down a heap of personals.

Have a great weekend everyone
Jodi


----------



## mandaW

Morning everyone, hope you are all well.

Scan went well yesterday thanks RachelB, in on Monday for basting. Good luck to you 2ww buddy- i`ll be thinking of you.     xxxxxxxx

To everyone else basting and scanning, waiting and testing good luck   

Julie, hope AF arrives and isnt too wicked to you xxx

Wont be with you for a while, having a week off so take care and lets hope for some good news soon- think we all deserve it so so much. 

Holly, happy hols, have a wonderful time.

Catwoman, happy birthday for yesterday, hope the birthday fairies were kind to you.

Hi to everyone else, and thank you Megan for the updates, you`ve done such a fantastic service to us and I just wanted to say a big thank you- ggod luck with the twinsxxxxxx

Gotta go, 

manda xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi ya all!

Just a quick post before we go.

Great news Julie!! Good luck getting back on that rollercoaster!  I'm sure it's going to be a much better ride this time!!  Will be thinking of you at your first scan on Monday (hopefully!) and will be back in time for basting!!

Thinking of you Caroline!  

Can't wait to hear about all the BFP's when we arrive back!

Good luck to those about to be basted!

                                       

Love
Holly xxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

thanks holly went very well 3 embies put back as over 40   have a great holiday love caroline xxxx


----------



## aliso1

Holly I will have missed you I think, HAVE A FANTASTIC HOLIDAY 

Julie hope AF arrived over the weekend for you. 

CK6 well done on the embies, rest up now. 

Well still no AF for me, NOW DAY 44, I am really getting annoyed, and I am off on HOLLY BAGS EARLY WED MORN. You can rest assured I wll have AF on holiday.
Holly and Catwoman, my cat is the same, I still have not brought out the suitcase yet as I know Chloe will then know she is going to the cattery pretty soon. I cry when I leave her even though I know the woman at the cattery loves animals to bits, but she is my beloved fur baby.

Girls can I have some advice, out my with my best friends on Friday night and they all think I should wat to have my laparocscopy (Spelling)! in August before attempting last IUI, what do you think?

Well off to do housework, cannot leave a dirty house can we!!!!!!!!

Ali


----------



## Lucy Lou

Girls,

my   computer has crashed, been FFless all week, so have borrowed DH's laptop to say a quick hello to you all!

Julie i hope the   arrived and you get your scan tomorrow and Erika, thanks for you   thoughts, i'm sending some back to you too! - almost the first week over, and once again i'm getting that sinking feeling, same symptoms as last time dispite being full of cyclogest! - dont know what i'm more anxious about, IUI number 4 failing or a week at my MIL's!!!

Love to you all & i'll be back when my computer has been to the doctors

Lucy lou xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

happy monday one and all 

julie - hope you are the clinic right now!!!!

ali - an AF dance for you, and def time to put white trousers on
         

very knackered keem here after a very busy but very fab weekend. party went very well, didnt go to bed till 4am but was up at 8.30 as we had people staying. our friend steve bless him was up really early as he was sleeping in the conservatory (no blinds|!) and when we got up he had pretty much finished the tidying up! 
i have the most ridiculously busy day ahead - meeting at work from 9 - 12.30, work form 1-5 then straight to babysit at my old nanny job from 5.15 -10pm. would never have said yes to the babysitting except she wafted the words 50 quid when she phoned up yestreday to ask me and i though it would be stupid to turn it down!!
have decided since the living room is empty (sofas in conservatory waiting to be carried back round) that i should vax the carpet, it was dirty b4 the party, now its got red wine all over it  so thats tomorrows job - has anyone used rug doctor before? think you can hire a machine from morrisons....

dh bought me a lovely long khaki gypsy skirt for my b'day and i had some other summery stuff too so ROLL ON THE SUN  am bored of the cold now.my mum did me a fab pressie but have to run now so tell you later...

mollly    

kj x


----------



## Candy

Kim, glad you had a fab time and even didn't have to do all the tidying up --- result !!! hope today flys by and that extra cash will do you the world of good C x


----------



## Rachel B

Hi everyone

Julie - sorry to hear AF has not arrived.  You must be really frustrated.  Hope you are okay and it arrives soon.

And Ali too.  A great big AF dance for you both (but don't know how to do that in symbols!)

KJ - your weekend sounds great.  Glad you had a good birthday.

Caroline - good luck with the 2ww.  It's good to hear the embies are on board!

At least it is sunny today, even if it is Monday.  I don't want any more  rain.

Have a good day everyone

love Rachel B


----------



## ERIKA

Good morning ladies & how are we all today?   
Well our computer system at work crashed on Thursday afternoon so I was unable to use the internet or anything else. We had to take ½ days holiday & were out of here by 10.30am Friday as there was nothing we could do. Not being able to work was great but how frustrated was I not being able to get onto the FF site   I had to pop round to my sister's Friday afternoon just to catch up with you all & wish you a great weekend. I really don't know what I'd do without this site   it has helped me so much & I feel lost without it.
Julie - She's a   isn't she. Here's an AF dance for you & I really hope she arrives early this week so that you can start your treatment & won't be able to spoil your wedding at the weekend             
Lucylou - Stay    hunni you're halfway through now. Just think of the week at your MIL's then the 2ww won't seem so bad   Next Monday isn't too far away.
Ali - Hoping   arrives soon, plan something nice & she's sure to turn up!!
Holly - Bet you're lying there on the beach now you lucky thing   I'm just so pleased that I've had to come to work instead   
Manda - Good luck     for basting today.
Eva -   with your appt today.
RachelB - Follies sound great   fingers crossed for you.
Caroline - Ooohhhh it all sounds great   I'm so pleased Saturday went well. Get plenty of rest hun & wouldn't triplets be great     
Catwoman - Hi   how are you coping on your 2ww? Sending you lots of     for Saturday.
Well I had a lovely weekend my friends 40th birthday party on Friday & another friends wedding on Saturday. Both events were fab & kept my mind off the   I had discomfort on my left side until Saturday so I guess that ovary has been working extra hard. 
Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - Great news I'll stop dancing now   Hope she doesn't give you too much of a rough time though. Lots of   for tomorrow hun bet you can't wait.
Erica.xx


----------



## CR

hi ya all

julie - so glad your af has arrived for you.  hopefully the pains you get will be eased by knowing you can start iui again.

hope holly is having a fab time.

ck6 - hope you are resting up now.  hopefully your dp is looking after you and the chores!!  have a good 2ww.

erika - lucky you going home early on friday.  now wishing our IT systems crash this coming friday, when it is supposed to be 25 degrees and sunny sunny sunny.

hope everyone is having a good 2ww.

my 2ww - me spotting day 3-5 old blood, then stopped.  then old blood spotting started again late day 7 and still spotting now on day 11, but seems to be clearing up a bit this morning.  however on friday day 8 and yesterday day 10 i got some some v bright fresh blood only when i went to the number 2's, sorry way too much information.
however no proper af.  last iui, af came full on after spotting on day 10.
so as you can imagine, my head is all over the place, with loads of toilet checking.  one minute i am convinced of bfn, then next minute bfp, then back to bfn.  and i am not supposed to test until sunday, day 17!!  16 days after basting.  i am very very tempted to test on friday, day 15 and then again on sunday day 17.  
sorry to rant on, but my head is full of it and no-one knows about our iui apart from you girls and i have ranted on!!
anyway hope everyone has a sunny afternoon.
oh and julie take care of yourself with your dreaded af.
love to all
crxxxx


----------



## mimhg

Hi guys

cant stop long as have to be at work for 1.15pm, had a complete nightmare friday regarding my prescription, was already and sitting inthe car, lent over into the glove compartment where i had left it, and it was no where to be seen.......... ending up searching the whole blooming house to no avail......... had to ring the hospital in the end who couldnt do anything until consultant back in friday pm, and then they would have to send it to me as closed sat and sun.......... argh!!!!!!!!! well i resided myself to the fact that i wouldnt beable to do iui this month as knew i would probably come on over weekend........... but my mum rang last nite to say that my dad had found my prescription in his road atlas(couldnt believe it as havent told dad about this as he is such a worrier) but i had returned to him his map the other day which hey guess what had been in the glove compartment............

anyway got the prescrip this am, and af arrived this am too, so all ready to go stabbing away from tommorrow............ 

julie we will be doing our cycle together!!!!!!!

good luck to all the 2ww'ers and those waiting to go

no other personals but will come back on here tonight

lots of love to you all

michelle

ps candy got your pm will reply as have another question to ask thanks honey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone!
Keemjay – a huge, huge and belated       to you – I had no idea! So that must mean that you and DH have birthdays within days of each other? I know so many people born around the same time. I think we must have been August summer holiday conceptions  
Julie – great news that AF has arrived. Onwards and upwards now!
Lucy Lou, CR and Erica – I'm thinking of you all. I think we're all testing around about the same time; my official testing day is a week today (16 days after IUI). It's so hard, isn't it, not to over-analyse every ache and pain. So far, I've had no symptoms of anything to speak of. I've had a bit of lower abdominal pain, but I strongly suspect that's wind (sorry if tmi!). 
Caroline – great news about the embies. I am sending you plenty of      
Eva – hello, neighbour! Best of luck with your appointment today. 
Sorry for not doing more personals – must get on with work. My boss is back tomorrow – aaaaaaaaaaargggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh! And if I'm not completely up to date, she'll probably staple my bosoms to the desk. 
Right, a big   to you all. Will try and drop in later.
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## ck6

catwoman you really made me laugh at what your boss may do to you   
hi julie  glad the old  has shown her face and you can move on...its like limbo land when you're not on treatment anyway hope your scan goes well tomorrow    
cr  blimey you're really going through it at the moment. ...i asked about testing mr r told me to test on the 3rd june (shh don't tell anyone)  and not the 4th june, unless its different for ivf  that still seems along way off..
erika  how you doing my 2ww buddy? what day do you test ? is it the 1st june ?
michelle  glad your dad found your prescription ooops 
dh doing all the chores, cooked lovely dinner last night, keeps telling me not to do this and that..(.read the zita west book and says no sex ) ...so can't do the 'other' either     to everyone get all your orange clothes out   see you later caroline xxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

CR - Oooh I didn't know that. If it's nice weather Friday I might just have to cause another computer crash   Sorry you're having a rough time & don't test too early you're doing really well    How come all the hospitals seem to give different days to test on? As if this whole business isn't hard enough to understand. My hospital make me test 14 days from basting.
Michelle - What a pain in the   with your prescription. Anyway you've got it now & with AF's arrival can start again. Wishing you lots of   this cycle.
Catwoman - Hi matey   how are you? Like you I've no symptoms but did have ov type pains from Mon-Fri last week   Still laughing at your comment about your boss!!
Caroline - Hello cycle buddy, good to hear that your DH is pampering & looking after you   what a good lad! Yes I test 1st June so that will be me on Weds & you on Fri & yes it seems ages away doesn't it. Catwoman, CR & Lucylou are also testing just before us so       there's one for each of us!
Julie - Enjoy your bath   & I hope the tablets kick in quickly.   for tomorrow we will be thinking of you.
Have a good evening everyone.
Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

hi erika ...please can you tell me how you get the little calendar thingey under your signature  thanks   xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Hi Caroline   
Where it says TickerFactory.com by my counter just click on it & it will take you in. There are pages of options & you can create your own ticker using a specific date or your cycle etc. When you have created it you go into "Profile" on the fertility friends menu & then "Forum Profile Information". Scroll down to signature & then you just copy & paste your ticker. Hope this makes sense   
Best of luck, you wouldn't be using the 3rd June would you    
Erica.xx


----------



## skinnybint

Evening ladies,
I don't know, I go away for a couple of days and it goes manic on here, I can't keep up with what everyone is doing!

SO HERE IS A GREAT BIG HUGE GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE AT WHATEVER STAGE YOU ARE AT!!! 
Julie, I'm so glad the old bag turned up and I'm sorry that she's being a bit of a mare. Still it will be worth it in the end.

I went to ds's hen-night in London at the weekend and watched Mama mia which was fab!!. Then got chatted up in a club by two 21 year olds..bring it on, the old girl still has it!!, bless them. One of them did a dance behind me and asked if I enjoyed his ....rubbing against my back and my reply was, well sweetie I didn't feel a thing now go away and play!...DM was absolutely hammered and ds got her nipple ring out in front of loads of firement at a station which they obviously loved and took pictures on their phones. I have warned her to keep an eye on the net and the Sun newspaper. I'm sure we're not actually related!!!!

Well, counting the days until I go for my next scan...just hoping that those blasted cysts have gone!!!

Ladies...82 degrees on Friday so get your sunblock ready! 

Luv Skinny


----------



## jess p

OMG - do you lot chat a lot!  

It's taken me an hour and a half to get up to speed & now it's time for Emmerdale so just a quickie!

Got 1st NHS ivf app tomorrow then private ISIS consultant on Friday to decide our programme of ivf treatment!!  V V V scary!  

Had weekend from hell cos waiting for HIV, Hep B&C results - found cryptic message on answerphone at 8pm saying - phone this number before 6.30!  

Phoned the number & it was the doctors.  Managed to convince myself I was HIV positive.    Didn't sleep all night, rang the emergency docs in the morning.

Got crazy Italian lady doc who told me not to worry about the HIV cos it might "only" be Hep B that was positive!!!!!  

Told me I would have to wait to hear from my own GP on Monday morning (when I'm teaching!!).

DP not in the slightest bit bothered - went & played golf, leaving me to stew. 

I had a very "colourful" single life for 2 years before I met DP.  And, unbeknown to me until we'd split up, an exboyfriend's previous girlfriend had been out with a heroin injecting drug addict!!!  So I did have reason to be terrified.  

Anyway, after about 5 phone calls this morning, and by 10am, it transpired that a secretary had been asked to find out if I'd had all my tests as it looked like the hospital had sent them straight to the clinic rather than to my GP!!! I've never been so relieved in all my life!!

Not sure it's such a great idea for them to leave a message on an answerphone on a Friday evening!  

So now I know I'm not dying I might be able to get some sleep!

Hope everyone else is ok - will try & keep up with everything a bit more often cos takes forever to catch up!!

Jessxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning Girls, just another flying visit before the laptop get snatched away!

if you fancy a "mmmm tell me something i dont know" moment turn to page 2 of todays Daily Mail.

Oh Jess, think the doctors surgery should be told off for leaving you to stew all weekend  , how are all the 2wwers getting on??  Roll on Friday then if thats when summer arrives, its pouring with rain here!

love to you all

Lucy Lou xxxxx


----------



## mimhg

Morning ladies

what another horrible start to the day very very cloudy and looks like its about to   .......

I was going to take full advantage of the fact i have no work today and do some gardening etc today, but dont think that will be happening somehow...... i have lots of housework jobs i can do but I really dont feel in the mood for them today......... may have to go shopping instead   

Thankyou to you all who have wished me good luck with this iui cheers really appreciate it  

Well today is the day I start injecting i normally do it in the evening so will prob stick to doing it then.... just out of interest what times do you inject?

Im ok just want to get on with it and get through it to be honest and its only a couple of weeks if that with the needles.............. Its been a year since we last did the 2nd iui, so not had to think about it for  sooooo long, think i might have to sit and refresh myself with the needles later on...... I always did them myself as really didnt like the idea of dh doing it, not that he prob would have been able to do it anyway, really rather squeamish and very accident prone at times...........

I just rang the clinic to book a scan for next week, she was most helpful..... NOT.... saying how the bank holiday will muck everything up etc and really i should be having it on day 7 blah blah blah, till i pointed out this was my 3rd iui and i had never had a scan on day 7 before and that the nurse had said that anytime between day 7 - 9 would be fine......... as i was a slow starter anyway........ shut her up and she has now booked it for day 8 tues morning no problems at all........... stupid cow...........

hope everyone is well, petal what are you up to as not really seen much of you on here lately?

julie- how did the scan go, when do you start iui?

Ps I think you asked what my dad said regarding prescription, it was fine my mum told him that she had asked me (my mum is a great bluffer, as she knows all about this) and told him that i was having a few probs with my periods...... conversation ended pretty soon after that she said, just have to mention women probs to my dad and he goes all quiet or walks out the room   

to cr good luck with your cycle, how are you feeling?

Jess- i notice on your thread you are having an nhs ivf appointment would you be able to give me some feedback maybe pm if you dont mind as we are booked for an nhs appointment in november, and i just wondered if that was just to be put on waiting list or if we are already on it and this appointment is to start ivf ........ good luck with yours...

hello to erika, mandaw , molly, keemjay (happy belated birthday to you) glad you had a good one, lucy lou, skinny bint , ck6 and all you other wonderful ladies........     

have a lovely day 

lots of love michelle xxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

hi ladies hope you are all well,sorry no personals again,not been very well got a throat and chest infection,so could not keep my appointment with the consultant last night,was worried about giving it to someone else who is on treatment.cannot start this month so it will be next month(july)because i am on amoxicillin.oh well never mind.

sorry have not read through everything that has been going on,but good luck to everyone who is starting treatment or who are on there two week wait am thinking of you all

luv petal b


----------



## petal b

hi michelle-sorry not been around much,good luck and i am thinking of you,sorry to hear about the clinic,what are they like  speak to you later


----------



## CR

morning everyone.

julie - hope your scan has gone really well and you can start injecting again.

erika - hope your 2ww is going well.  all the different test dates are making my head go bang, especially that my clinic seems to have the longest 2ww!  still i suspose they are only trying to do their best, but my head is going to go bang before the weekend i am sure.  are you still trying to make the IT system crash at work for friday , supposed to be 27 degrees now said on news last night.

lucy lou - hope your 2ww is going well.  and you manage to hang onto the laptop.  in the daily mail yesterday they had a special feature on jools oliver and her fertility probs.  i thought she might have pcos and the article confirms it.  it's a really frank and perhaps too close to home account of her and jamie oliver's attempt to conceive.  i think it is continued today.  haven't got paper yet.  i did mean to mention this yesterday but i forgot, doh!! 

jess - shame on your doc surgery making you worry like that.  hope they apologised to you. good luck for your appt.  sure will go well.

ck6 - hope you are still resting up now, taking it easy.

i have managed to get dp to agree to test this coming friday (he wanted to do as the clinic exactly advised, but the bleeding is making me paranoid), as well as the  sunday test advised by clinic.  after all it will be 2 weeks from basting exactly and i tested on this day last iui.  i think i will use an early response test.
i am thinking that i couldn't get a false positive for friday, could i?  
but if it is negative, there might be a small chance that this could change to a positive on the sunday test?
pls don't send the   to me!!  i am still spotting dark brown blood and my head is doing yoyo's with what might be going on.  but the longer it goes on i get more resigned to a bfn.  one of my books says implantation bleeding stops on day 11-12, so i am dying for the bleeding to stop by today.  but i am also thinking i might have an eptopic!  and then i am thinking it's a bfn!  blimey i think i am getting stressed in my second week of waiting.  sorry you ladies got all my mad ravings, just we've not told anyone abou the iui and i needed to 'talk'  i guess.

anyway moving on, hi to everyone and love to everyone.
special pos vibes to all my fellow 2ww'ers and julie for her scan.
crxxx  

ps mimhg - i injected at 7pm this cycle, but 9pm last cycle.  changed it to 7pm as made it easier if i wanted to go out.  your clinic  !!
petal b - hope you feeling better soon.


----------



## g

Hi there,
Just thought I'd drop in for a chat.Jess,I really feel for you worrying about that message.I went into sheer panic when I found out I HAD to have HIV test.I kept thinking 'Do they know something I don't Know?' I didn't realise the test was routine.(I was new to it all back then). Anyway I convinced myself that it was all pos. and no one would treat me etc.Well it all turned out to be negative.
The wait was awful, but looking back I don't think I ever had anything to worry about anyway!
Having spoken to others that have been through it, everyone seems to worry about this bit.(aswell as everything else!).Plus, being teachers we worry about absolutely everything. I think we are trained in Murphy's Law- What can go wrong will go wrong!The glass is always half empty etc.

Noticed on the news there was a new report out on different clinics.Does anyone know how you get hold of it!

I'm still feeling a bit low. I've cleared every bit of chocolate out of the house and the crisps. unfortunately they didn't get as far as the bin
they seemed do all make their way to my mouth/tummy. I've put on 4lb this week I'm so annoyed with myself.This makes me feel even worse.Why did I do it
I sometimes feel that if i had something useful to do ( like inject myself) I may feel better.
Hopefully we'll soon be in a position to start more tratment.I really feel in limbo at the moment.
          
Can anyone offer any words of wisdom.

Luv    g.


----------



## g

Julie I hope the scan went well.
Luv g


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

mimhg what a mare getting your injections and grrr at your clinic. glad you are finally on the move with it all 

petal - hope ypou feel better soon hunny 

julie you are nearly on your way 

CR- what a pickle you are in. sending you a skip load of 

jess - good luck for your appt today 

i'm having the day from hell. borrowed vax from friend, seem to have broken said vax, now returned, carpet half wet, half clean, half dirty 
in the middle of it all recieved a letter from a friend who i havent been communicating very well with since she announced her preg last march, baby is now 8 months.loooong story but we seriously need to have a big chat. i invited her to party hoping to speak beforehand, she writes me a letter in return accusing me of all sorts, calling me selfish and completely not getting where i am at the moment at all. i actually feel sick at some of the things sh'es said, finding it hard to eat my lunch i have such a knot inside. i know some of the things have some truth in it but i am so hurt at her lack of understanding. so gonna have to deal with it now, cant decide whether to write in return or phone, or maybe meet.....could really do without it 

ctach up later

 and  to all

kj x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovely ladies!
Jess – I think your clinic was bang out of order making you wait like that and leaving cryptic messages on your machine. I'd be horrified and I think you should have serious words with them!
G – I find myself hoovering up food like there's no tomorrow! That 4lbs you've put on this week may well be water retention, though. I've found that I tend to eat a lot during my 2ww. It could be the stress of it all, I suppose, although I wonder if all those hormones rampaging around my system make me more peckish than usual (not that it takes much.) Oh, the joys of clomid – it makes me look pregnant, without my being pregnant; gives me pubescent acne and menopausal hot flashes. I feel like I'm living three life-stages all at once…
Julie – does this mean that you have to have shed as much of the previous month's lining before you can start injecting? Apols for my ignorance – and what is it you inject yourself with? Hope AF isn't giving you too much trouble – I know you can suffer terribly…
Keemjay – how horrible for you. I have no idea what it was that made you and your friend's relationship break down, but I can imagine it may have something to do with her being insensitive about becoming pregnant. One of the things that has shocked me since I realised we had fertility problems is how unbelievably insensitive some people can be, and that some of the worst offenders are pregnant women or those who had children easily. I have been completely open with my colleagues, friends and family about what we're going through and pretty much all of them have been very supportive. But one of the pregnant women in my office – one who I truly thought of as a friend and is fully aware of how distressed I've been – was intolerable the whole time she was pregnant. When she was four months gone, she tapped me on the shoulder one day when she knew I'd been bent over double with period pain all morning and was terribly upset about not being pregnant, and asked me if I thought the fluttering she felt inside her own stomach was her baby kicking. When she had her five-month scan, she breezed into the office, flung her scan pictures down in front of me (why she didn't fling them down in front of one of the other three pregnant women in the office I will never know) and announced: it's a girl! I'm so glad it's a girl. I didn't want a boy. 
I wanted to kill her. And there were plenty of other incidents, which I won't bore you with. Even DH was shocked by the things she said or did (he always tries to see the best in people). Needless to say, I was counting the days until she left for maternity leave because her smug prattling was relentless. Now I'm dreading her return. I honestly can't see how things will ever be the same between us again – I have no idea whether she realises what she's done, but when a colleague pointed out to her that flinging her scan pictures down in front of me was a tad insensitive, she breezily replied: 'Oh, Claire wouldn't mind. She's happy for me.' Because hey, my joy at her pregnancy completely overshadowed any sorrow I felt at my own infertility, because her pregnancy was at the centre of everyone's universe, right?
OK, rant over.
Erica – How are you coping with the 2ww? I'm OK, but feeling a bit down today. I keep thinking that if it's going to work this month, I would have implanted by now and had some symptoms. As it is, like last month, I'm getting absolutely nothing: no sore boobs, no cramps, no nothing. I know I'm being over analytical and talking to one of my  pregnant or new-mum pregnant colleagues (no, not the one mentioned above!) she said she had no symptoms at all at first. But it's so, so hard not to find yourself searching for a sign, at least…
All my cat-loving friends – my little stripey girl-cat, Daphne, was poorly this morning. Much vomiting and diarrhoea (thankfully the latter happened in the garden). She seemed quite purry and bouncy when I left, but I can't help worrying about her   If I'm like this with a cat, what on earth will I be like if I ever have children?
Everyone else: CK, CR, Skinny, Petal, Eva, Mimhg, Lucy Lou and anyone I've forgotten to mention, have a smashing Tuesday and I'll drop in later…
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## mimhg

hi julie

can i ask why you have to have a thinner lining before you start injecting, my clinic just tell you to ring in on day 1 or 2 of period to book a scan for 1 weeks time and that you go ahead with the injections from day 2, we dont have scans before hand or are told anything about the lining of the womb etc, so next week when i go for scan I will have been injecting for 1 week so they can then see how follies are doing etc.......... i am worried now, why dont they check for lining before hand, could that be something to do with not working.....

julie or anyone that might beable to advise me with this query would be greatly appreciated

thanks michelle

ps i have done sod all today and have been asleep for 2.5 hours


----------



## Candy

Kim, I remember her !! I know how hard it must be, things like this play on my mind so much and I know I wouldn't sleep tonight, but how about just not responding at all, do you really need her in your life, everyday we meet people, albeit briefly everyone has some sort of effect on your life and not all of those people are meant to stay apart of your life for the full term... its hard to let go and to not say your piece, but in this case, I think I would try and let it pass and be over with.

I am against writing stuff in letters, admittedly people can read it over and over, but they can also keep it for good and show it to other people and writing does not always come across the way you want it to, so if you go for the contacting her and again this is just me, I would do it by phone or person and if this doesn't make things right then I would walk away.

Whatever you decide thinking of you, remember after all you have been through this last year you can get through anything !!!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

wow - i can't keep up with this thread!!!
Just saw the HFEA new stats and noticed that the isis doesn't have very good results in comparison say with argc. does the success rates really make much of a difference with iui cos i figure that all they do is scan and put it all up there and the rest is down to the body to do the business. i always thought that ivf icsi was the REAL art where it makes a difference as to who is doing the work. 
do you think i have this right?
eva xxx

i feel stressed that i can't seem to remember who's who as the thread moves so quickly. did you all feel like that when you first joined?


----------



## keemjay

eva - dont feel stressed at not remembering everyone hunny - its really hard to know who everyone is, i still cant half the time!! just keep an eye on a couple of people, perhaps those at the same stage of txt, and keep up with them and you'll be fine. you'll find you click into the people who sound like they have something in common with you.....nobody expects reams of personals every day 

kj x

ps thanks for advice peeps. catwoman - this friend actually wasnt too bad about going on about her preg basically cos i didnt see her!! thats half the prob, she is utterly bewildered at my temporary abandonment of her and cant understand why i found it hard being around her. and i did visit after baby was born to try and offer the olive branch and i have now been called a hypocrite!!!

i havent decided what to do yet - candy i have diff options which i am tossing up, one of them being not responding. but i have SOOO much to say that i dont think it'll be an option. i have to put right some untrue things she said. if i do respond i will def be doing it in person or by phone as to write all that stuff and deny me the right to defend myself has got right up my nose, and if i wreite back she will feeel the same and we'll be here for years sending letters back and forth arguing the points!!!


----------



## ck6

kj  defo agree with what candy said, seems like friends are in our life some for a long time some not so long, but some one like that really you can live without, would probably get her back up more by not replying at all as candy said.  we were talking about people like this on here recently someone called them toxic people excellent name for them... anyway that's my two penny's worth   by the way how's the carpet?
catwoman ...same thing  ....why are people so nasty and seem to fail to see it 
cr  good luck for testing on friday/ sunday
julie hope your scan goes well on thrusday 
michelle  made me laugh when i read about your dad....
eva... yes i have the same problem.... as i'm old and can't keep up i do tend to write down names, sad i know
 everyone... i'm only on day 4 and i'm noticing every single ache pain and twinge... hey erika how you doing ?  i think dh would be more than happy with triplets...don't think its very likely though....i had a grade 3 and 2 grade 2's quite amazing seeing them on the screen...dh doing the washing so must go and watch...don't want red knickers going in with whits stuff   dh wouldn't mind seems to have come out of his quiet shell since we've been together...wore pink and blue nail varnish for egg collection    must go see you later love caroline xxx


----------



## ck6

i always get that warning someone else has posted thingey anyway kj do what you have to do... xxx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well and that those of you on the 2ww are managing okay.  I'm sure that not everyone is quite as a neurotic 2wwaiter as I am though - I seem to lose all sense of perspective.

I agree that friends can be so thoughtless, but I probably end up being too nice rather than cause a scene.

We went out with a couple last night who are expecting a baby.  The husband spent the whole time moaning about all the classes etc. etc he's got to go to.  My poor DH got home and said he'd love to be in a position where he had to learn to fold nappies!

I'm off for basting again today and just have a quick question.  My consultant has said that I can take progestorone during the 2ww if I want to.  I think he is just saying this to keep me happy because I wanted to unedrstand whether a hormone imblalance is likely to be a problem (I have high oestrogen levels), and he didn't really answer but said I can have progestorone if I want to.  I don't know whether I want to or not though - he knows better than me!  Any thoughts?  Were you presecribed progestorone?


Love and   to everyone

Rachel B


----------



## Candy

Kim, no hurry in making up your mind as it means it won't be a rass emotional response, well it might still be, but at least you can get your thoughts together, I can see you wanting to defend yourself and I guess I wouldn't expect anything less, you are a lot stronger person than I think you sometimes give yourself credit for and its about time this COW learnt a few home truths    

We are here if you need us and accept tape recordings


----------



## keemjay

candy 
been stewing all night  and was calming down but AF has just appeared and now i am  i keep re reading and getting more and more annoyed
have started something on girl and boy chat if anyone can add their 2 pence worth

ck6 - thanks for asking after my carpet - task abandoned yesterday as had to work hopefully get it done today - either hiring a machine or poss with mended friends machine 

kj x


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning ladies,

its the laptop snatcher here! - only got a few mins so i'll be quick!

Rachel B - hi, dont think we've spoken before! - i've had 3 failed IUI's and each time i only ever get to day 10 before bleeding, so as this is my last month the consultant said we'll try cyclogest, which seems to be the most common way of having progesterone, these lovely torpedo's can go up front or back (sorry!) twice a day and to be quite frank if they let me get to day 14 & use the first response test i've had since jan then it'll all be worth it! - there are plenty of thoughts for & against, if it ain't broke etc and they do give you some side effects a bit like pregnancy ones, but i was willing to try anything, early bleeding is a sign of low progesterone/short lutel phase ?? If your consultant is offering it then i'd have a go if i were you, but hopfully some of the other girls will put their thoughts forward and you can make your mind up & finally   for the basting.

Reading all your posts i'm surprised how many of us have had drama's with insensitive friends! - are we ultra sensitive or is the world full of insensitive people, i tend to agree with Candy, do we really need them in our life, friends are meant to enrich our lives not give us even more to stress about, right said enough rant over!

must go now and give back to lap top, love to you all & i'll pop in tomorrow & say hello before i'm marched off for a week at the MIL's.....arrghh.........

lucy lou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

IS THIS SOMETHING YOU WOULD DO? OR AM I GOING TO THE EXTREME??

i am going on holiday on saturday with my family and then my DF is flying over to join me on Monday (work committments have meant we fly at different times). I was on day 14 of cycle on Monday but as yet still haven't had an LH surge. I was considering re arranging my flight to go with him on sunday as i reckon now that i will probably ovulate over the weekend. Of course i could get an LH surge tomorrow and all would be fine - just know that it will happen on the day that we are apart as that is so damn typical!!

am i going nutty? i am starting iui in july - so have two precious months to try twice!!


----------



## CR

just a real quickie for julie - they are doing a piece on the this morning programme at 12.00pm today about people who are allergic to periods.  thought you just might find it interesting if you can get to a tv?
back on later, when work calms down!
crxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Hey Julie
Thanks for your message. I have already changed my flight!! At least i know that even if i don't get pregnant (which deep down i know i won't) - at least i can rest assured that i tried and won't have felt like an opportunity missed. 
eva x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

thanks... !! and yes i agree will be nice to travel with him - though the flight on monday morning means we have to be up at 4am - ouch!

good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

eva x


----------



## mimhg

Hello everyone

hope your all well today? just off to work shortly so will only be an ickle message today....... 

Started injections last nite, all of last year came flooding back to me as soon as i opened that blue bag with all the bits in, felt a bit nervous but just got on with it and thankfully it was fine, no probs, and didnt hurt and no blood, so there very good, feel the first hurdle over with now...........

We are going away, friday till monday on a cycling weekend to the new forest with dh aunt and uncle as they do this quite regularly, staying in a nice hotel with a swimming pool so dd and dh should be fine..... have to take my little blue bag with me but that will be ok, will be glad to get away to be honest......... 

candy thanks for reply i will get back to you but really been hectic here thinking of you xxxxx

petal i have pm you back, can you keep that article for me and maybe arrange to send to me if poss xxxxxxxxxx

to all my other friends hope your all ok?

keemjay- regarding your friend, i think you maybe right to want to defend your position because if you dont respond she will feel that she is in the right, she has no idea of what you and dh have been through, with all this business sometimes we try so hard to think of others feelings and dont think about our own, i think that she has truly upset you and you are well within your rights to defend yourself and maybe even tell her a few home truths........ good luck with whatever you decide.... if its any help i have ditched a couple of friends in the last year or so who i have decided are takers and not givers, (thats what my mum always says... michelle there are takers and givers in this life) and i thought yes these people were such high maintenance and i was always thinking of what i could do to help them and be there for them and when i started my tx they disappeared, i worried at the time that it was my fault and that i needed to keep up communication , but now i coudnt care less, they were not there when i needed them most..................... dont need them now, and it certainly made me realise how important my other friends were and to realise just who my real real friends were and are............... xxxxxx    

Have a nice wednesday

speak later

michelle xxxx


----------



## Rachel B

Lucylou - Thanks for your advice.  The consultant that I saw today was of the opinion I should definitely take them, as he advises all his patients to do so, so I think I will.  And like you, I am keen to get this to work some how or other, especially as this is my last try!

Julie - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Hope you are soon able to start treatment again.

Eva - I would have done the same as well, and have been known to spend a fortune changing flights to fit around IUI timetable!

Hi to everyone else

OK - Just the 2 weeks to wait now then.  Arrgghhhhh!

Love Rachel


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

i just found out that my sister in law's sister has gone into labour and only just 30 weeks. AND that my friends have miscarried at just over 12 weeks. 

makes you realise how fragile life is!

eva x


----------



## skinnybint

Hi all,
Have just written a really long posting and the computer ate it ...  ..just a tad pi...d off!!

I had written personals and everything and now I've run out of time to do a long one..so just a quickie.

Julie, all the best for tomorrow, my fingers are crossed for u.

Good luck to all our 2ww ers

Catwoman, I hope poor little Dapne gets better soon, I'm just the same with mine.

Hi to Erica, Eva, KJ,Michelle, Locu Lou, Jess, Petal, CR, CK6 and everyone else.

Keep smiling the sun is out!!!

Luv Skinny


----------



## CR

hi everyone

just a quickie, because dp is taking me out.......to see the liverpool game!!!!  (i am not a footie fan ).
i am still spotting so things do not look good for testing friday and sunday.
i have to own up to testing last night, just a quick little first response test you understand  .  it came up negative.  i am fine with that, because i now know that the pregnyl is gone from my system.  and i wasn't really expecting any result, just had to do it after dp had gone to night work!!
please don't be too hard on me.

julie - hope you have a good scan tomorrow morning and you can get stabbing.

can't remember if it was catwoman or erika, but i don't have to crash the IT systems at work on friday to go home early to enjoy the sunshine (and co-misserate my bfn!!), i have got the day off annual leave.

enjoy desperate housewives.
love to everyone,
crxxxx


----------



## jess p

CR - you are a weak woman!!!!    Still, we've all done it - 2 weeks is just far too long for a girl to wait!  Sorry it was bad news, still worth testing again though.

KJ - what a bummer - dodgy vax & f*ckhead friend!  You've been through so much in the last year - surely she must realise that from time to time things are bound to get on top of you? Surely she can cut you a bit of slack?  

My pregnant friend has been a real diamond - she knows i just can't bear to see her at the moment (we still email loads) & when she's had the baby   I'll make myself visit her. 

I really feel for you cos you've been such a fantastic support to so many people on here - she's not giving you the credit you deserve!  (Thanks for all the wedding shoe info, by the way - am off shopping next week in half term!)

Julie - sorry about your dodgy lining!!  There's just too many things that we have to get right - I get dizzy just thinking about it all  

Think I told you that I replied to an article in Mail on Sunday's You mag & the journalist kindly printed a paragraph of my email (rearranged!!), my full name, age & town!  

Well, I nearly died at 1st NHS ivf app - the very first thing the nurse did was shove the article in my face & ask if it was me!!! She's actually put it in my medical file!! (I sounded like a suicidal lunatic cos the Clomid had made be a tad unhinged!!  ) DP wanted to disown me!

Appointment went well - apart from, just as we were setting off the post arrived & it was my doctor asking for me to have ALL my blood tests done AGAIN (including HIV & the heps!!) - convinced myself again that I must be dying & didn't have time to ring doc to find what was going on!!

Rang ISIS private clinic when I got back & they'd received all my blood tests from Ipswich hospital but they'd been sent direct so GP has no record - hence the request to do them all again!!     

Got private ivf app on Friday.  Hopefully all will be ok but not heard my FSH result yet - was 9.3 2 years ago so feeling bit worried.  Also, got wedding on Aug 2nd & honeymoon for 2 weeks so might mess things up!

6-9 month wait for NHS ivf (linked to Bourn Hall) - also they push the older women to the top of the list (good news for me!!)

The HFEA results are a bit confusing cos don't really compare like with like cos some put the younger women first who have less chance of m/c & often have better eggs, while others will treat older women first.  
Also, I couldn't face all the travel to and from London from Ipswich so am happy to go with my nearest clinic - would feel the urge to stop off & shop!!

Hope everybody's ok - supposed to be a scorcher on Friday - last day of this half term - hurrah!!! Better be lovely weather next week!    

Hi to you all - Laurie (where are you? Not still glossing!!), Molly, Cathy, Holly Holiday, Gwen, Jodie, Eva, Erika, catwoman, Michelle, g, skinny, Rachel, alliday, ali, Donna, Vil & Moosey,Petal, Meg, Struthie, Lucy Lou, Candy, CK6 & anyone else who has graced these boards!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Candy

Part 80 .... OMG I can remember when we had no number after our thread... those were the days aye Kim, Michelle, Mizz, Starr (Minds gone blank.... I know there was more of us on those 1st few threads)

Anyway will this milestone, bring you all lots of luck and babydust


----------



## Candy

New home this way peeps --->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30421.new.html#new

Michelle have a great weekend and good luck with th is cycle, will be thinking of you.

Kim & Molly as ever  

Love to everyone, apologises that I don't catch up with you all personally in my posts, I just have to many now and not enough time to type, but do think of many of you often C x


----------



## petal b

hi ladies,hope you are all well,now that we are on a new thread, i can not remember what i have just read,so hello to everyone
michelle-i never got a blue bag at the clinic   

juile angel-good luck and am thinking of you

good luck to everyone who is injecting or waiting for testing tinking of you all
sorry not many personals but my mind has gone blank


----------



## ERIKA

Hello ladies boy have I missed you   I feel like I've been without a limb!!
I am having the week from hell. If you remember our server crashed last Thursday afternoon so we lost a couple of hours plus all of Friday   Going home early Friday was fab but the work piling up was not.
Came in Monday & it had all being sorted over the weekend   CR yes you've been named & shamed told me this Friday was going to be hot   so I joked about causing a problem so I could have this Friday off too.
Talk about tempting fate   my computer crashed at 4pm Monday loosing some work & is still away being looked at. It now means that I am working at various desks depending on who is in. Most do not have internet access so I've felt so lost not being able to get in touch. I'm actually surprised how much I've missed it. Anyway I'm working at a desk with access today so need to catch up. Trouble is I'm now in the main office instead of my own & don't want prying   to see what I'm up to. Don't want to loose this message   so I'm going to post it & then catch up with personals. 
The only good thing is the first week of my 2ww has flown by & with the backlog at work I'm hoping the 2nd will go fairly fast too (but that never happens does it   )
Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Righty oh ladies I'm back. There were so many pages to read apologies if I miss anyone I just can't remember it all   
Michelle - Enjoy your weekend away & glad the injections went well   
Julie - Wishing you lots of luck for scan today   hope the lining is ok & you can start injecting hun.
RachelB - Wishing you lots of luck with the   
Skinny - Hiya how are you doing   
CR - Well you deserve a smacked   for a) telling me the weather was going to be nice Friday & b) testing too early   you naughty girl!!! Hope you're ok sweetie & it's not over till the fat lady sings & I'm not singing!! Wishing you lots of luck for Sunday.
Jess -   with private IVF appt today.
Caroline - How are you doing sweetie   DH sounds like a domestic God, did he wear marigolds to protect his nail varnish   Everything crossed for the 3rd.
Petal - Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly, hope you feel better soon   
Catwoman - Hiya hun how are you coping with the 2ww   Like you I've been looking for signs but haven't seen any. I have had ov type pains for over a week now which are doing my head but I think it's just my body reacting to the drugs. Hope Daphne   is better now. Lots of luck   for Saturday.
Lucylou - Hi   hope you're ok mate. Not too long to go now, anything happening with you? Lots of luck   for Monday.
 Molly, Donna, Manda, Holly, Kim, Eva, Gwen & everyone else hope you're all ok. Well I'm just hoping this week passes as quickly as last week but I know it won't. It will be nice to have a long weekend even though DF is away so I can't share it with him   Still I've planned a few things with friends & family & hope to keep myself occupied with not too much thinking time, you know the score.
Erica.xx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Girls, good morning, just popped in to check if all ok with you Julie - great news, but the time i'm back on the 6th June you'll be well on your way  

Erika & all you other 2wwers, wishing you all lots of luck, and hope that all of us have a very happy bank holiday!

much love to all of you, sorry got to go & pack my suitcase  

Lucy Lou xxxxx


----------



## CR

julie - thats fab news that you are all set to go again.  you must be so excited.  liverpool game was good even for a non footy fan!  bless dp, his family originated from liverpool and his (now passed away) father and him used to watch the games together, he had tears in his eyes when they held the cup up.

jess - thanks for smackin me, i know i shouldn't have done it, but i just needed to.  you must have wished the ground opened up and swallowed you up when the nurse put the article under your nose.

spotting still continuing, been a week now.  test tomorrow for day 14.  altho should be waiting for sunday!
have just had a long chat with the clinic - if it's a bfn, they want to me go on the pill for a month prior to iui to be sure we lessen the chances of possible cysts for next go.  we are not sure quite what to do.  we are off to mexico in august and this has a slight bearing on things.  i asked loads of questions and we need to pour over the answers and decide what to do if we get a bfn, which the odds are against me with the bleeding i have had.
i asked the success statistics for my clinic and my age, clomid 8%, iui currrently running at 19% and ivf currently running at 47%.  (so ck6 you have it all going for you, hope you are resting up still and looking after yourself, because we need a bfp from you).
altho costs are clomid ZERO i have loads in the cupboard, £400 + drugs for IUI and £2400 + drugs for ivf.  i guess you get what you pay for!!
i am wondering if i should do a holly c and take a few months out to get healthier and slimmer.  but my biological is ticking so loud you can probably all hear it!!  i need to thrash it out with dp and decide what we want to do.
anyway thats enough of my waffle.  got to grab a sandwich.
love and hugs to all,
crxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone!
Julie – great news about your lining. Has AF been any kinder to you this month?
Erica – Hello, my 2ww buddy! How are you bearing up? Still no symptoms, other than slightly achey bosoms (although that's probably because when my boss returned from her hols things weren't quite up to scratch and she did, indeed, staple my bosoms to the desk…   Funnily enough, I was getting ov-type pains until two days ago, but I never know if it's my imagination, wind or whatever. Hey, ho. What'll be will be.
Keemjay – I read your post on the boy and girl thread and was amazed; everything you wrote described how infertility feels so brilliantly. Have you written to your friend? I know it sounds as though the situation between your and my friend was slightly different, but I suspect that their minds are both in the same place: unable to put the feelings of someone devastated by infertility - and who has never had the privilege of seeing a second blue line appear on their pregnancy test - before their own. I don't ask for special treatment, but I do want to have my feelings considered and respected. I was shocked that your 'friend' accused you of being a hypocrite, that really is adding insult to injury. I don't know anything about her, but she doesn't seem like a nice person at all. As I said before, that one particular friend of mine was a pain, but all my other preggy colleagues and friends have been absolute diamonds. One of them, a friend from home, discovered she was pregnant in December, and I heard through a mutual friend that she was afraid of telling me and hurting my feelings. I sent her a card straight away, congratulating her – and she sent me a really sweet letter in return, telling me that if I wanted to avoid her over the coming months, she completely understood. Because of that recognition of my feelings, I felt more than happy to see her - and our friendship is stronger than ever.
I too find it very difficult to tell people when they've uspet me with something thoughtless and insensitive. I never told the pregnant friend who upset me how I felt, partly because – and I think this is a very female thing – I didn't want to seem like a bad person. And one of my biggest fears is people thinking that I'm bitter about my situation. Hence the aching jaws from trying to smile and put on a brave face!
If I were you, I would tell her how you feel in no uncertain terms. Print out the message on the boy and girl notice board and sent that to her, and tell her that your many friends on the FF site agree with every word of it. And tell her that unfortunately, because the world is full of less-than-understanding people such as herself, we feel unable to voice our feelings anywhere else than anononymously to the amazing, supportive compassionate people we meet on this website.
Right, another rant over!
The cat-lovers among you will be relieved that my darling Daph is her usual stripey skittish self again. She is my baby and love her… I think it was just a minor blip (she gets a few days of sickness every now and then; she's not the strongest of mogs – we think she was the runt of the litter        
OK, time for a few personals…
CR: I am keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow                Ditto everyone else testing over the next few days – doesn't that include Erica, Lucy Lou and myself? Apols if there's anyone I've missed out… I've a feeling there's another 2ww buddy out there who I've overlooked…
Blimey, haven't time for any more personals as boss is lurking… Skinny, CK, Michelle, Rachel, Holly (we miss you!) Eva and everyone else… have a lovely Thursday.
Love you all!
C xx


----------



## ck6

hi cr sorry it doesn't sound so good for you...mr r said last week that the clinic has 53% success rate in women under 36  would that be ivf and iui added together ?  i think i would be leaning towards waiting till after your holiday to start treatment again, i would be worried about flying and stuff, also do you need jabs for mexico   anyway that's my two penny worth ...good luck with whatever you do  x
hi julie glad you're back on the rollercoaster..by the way i don't watch daytime tv...i have to watch thomas the tank engine !!!!!
hi erika... glad your week has flown by..mine hasn't....is there no way your dh could come home for the bank holiday not long to go now till 1st june xx oh nail varnish is on his toes...our ds wants it on too... much to mil disapproval 
hello petal   
gwen what are you playing online ?
tried to post this and catwoman got in quick  you ok   are they peirced? x
 everyone else  love caroline xxxx


----------



## CR

ck6- i have had the hol planned for sometime and have been before, it is a 5 star hotel and is a fabulous place, very thorough doc on site 24rs a day and they even pop out and get prescriptions for you.  so i have no worries at all about medical care whilst i was out there.  and i had the injections a couple of years especially to avoid ttc, so i am fine there.  i have also quizzed the clinic big style about flying in early preg and they have absolutely no concerns with me going as long as i don't have any injections.  you could say from a selfish point of view that i could do more if a wasn't preg, but i don't have a problem with that.  if we waited til after the hol, i would be 37 when any baby came along and that seems another year has gone by!
how are you feeling today?
hope it's all going well?
crxxx


----------



## ck6

cr blimey sounds like you've got everything covered...go for it.... if this one hasn't worked how would clinic feel about you starting straight away ? as you only had one follie this time...... could that be an option ? just thinking aloud really.. i know what you mean about holidays planned we go away in a group( 18 )always been in this countryto centre parcs..but next year group decided they want to go abroad....but we just don't know what stage we will be...it needs booking soon ...we are almost thinking of pulling out as hopefully we will be pregnant or have a tiny one....its really difficult trying to arrange your life around treatment and what the outcome of that is ,then if we don't succeed a hoilday would be something to look forward to .....anyway cr you sound well on the ball   felt sad when i read about your dh's dad .....
anyway you never know it could have worked this time ...are you still going to test tomorrow? thinking of you ... love caroline x


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - Great news hun   lining good & now you can start injecting. Good to see that they are monitoring you really well.
Lucylou - Have a fab   I forgot you would be away for testing. Hope you are still going to let us know?
CR - I'm sure you'll decide what is best. With the amount of care available I must admit I'd probably go for it   Anyway matey this cycle isn't over yet & might have worked   
Catwoman - Glad to hear your moggy   is better. Hope our pains are a good sign mate     I just wish I'd got something more positive to go on. Like you I'm analysing every pain etc blimey this is going to be a long few days   
CK6 - No pet DF won't be home over the bank holiday   but on the plus side he's earned mega brownie because he's driving home Tuesday night because he wants to be with me when I test on Weds morning bless him   Hope you're getting plenty of rest then again I can't imagine that DH will let you do much. Only a week to go   
Have a good evening everyone.
Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

hi erika... your df sounds wonderful too lets hope its a bfp for him to look at 
caroline xx


----------



## g

Hi there,

Have just read  the 'Infertility is....' thread. 
Are you girls reading my mind?

I'm sooo sad that so many of us feel the same way, but it's nice to be in such good company.

Jess P ,I particularly agree with the comment about chocolate.( Have now put on 6lbs in 2 weeks).Hope you have a good week off Ha! ha! I can see myself sitting at the computer all week,staring at reports ( but not actually DOING them).Still I 'llget a good chance to talk to you ladies.

Good luck to everyone stabbing,gabbing,basting ,2ww waiting,OR JUST STUFFING CHOCOLATE.

Baby dust to you all.

Luv,g


----------



## mimhg

hi ladies

just a quickie to say im away tommorrow till monday, prob told you all we are off to the new forest for weekend, cant wait, have really had a stressful week (will tell you more about that another time)...... 

love to you all

speak  next week 

love michelle xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR

erika - hope you aren't in the process of crashing the IT system again for tomorrow's sunny friday!!

mimhgm- have a fab time away.  hope you have some chill out time.

ck6 - yeap still going to test tomorrow, friday.  and sunday for the clinic.  
you are so right about trying to go on with life whilst ttc.  what should you book and what shouldn't you book, always working out dates, that never seem to materialise  .  but with our clinic's fab ivf success rate you and all your lovely embies should be doing just fine.
oh, can't go straight away with iui, got to have a month out at the least and take the pill  , to be sure that i lessen the chance of more cysts on the next go.  but have to got to have a scan on tuesday to see how much of lining has shed away with my almost constant spotting in my 2ww and see if it is ok to start the pill.  oh and see if the cyst has disintergrated.
can you believe my spotting has nearly cleared up today, the last day prior to testing!! madness.
right i am going to stop waffling on about all my ailments and problems, send love and hugs to all you lovely iui girls.
crxxx

ps julie - hope your injecting went all ok tonight.  you were so supportive when i first started mine.
goodnight everyone!


----------



## ERIKA

Morning lovely ladies   
What a gorgeous day only not so great when you're stuck in an office all day   Never mind at least it's Friday & a long weekend, what a bonus!!!
Will only be working at this desk today & as my computer will not be back until the week after next I don't know if I'll be in touch at all next week   My boss won't set the internet up on a "spare" computer & I can't explain why I need it. So next week will be very hit & miss depending on where I am working & what I can get access to. Just wanted you to know that even if I'm not in touch I am thinking about you all, I will   & I am sending you all lots of     
Caroline - That's a lovely thought from you, thank you   I've imagined it a thousand times it would be great to see it for real. Hope you're taking it easy hun.........this time next week   
G - Hello   & welcome aboard. I understand the sitting at your computer at work staring at a blank screen, I tend to stare at the "fertility website" screen good job my boss can't see me   
CR - Talk about tempting fate mate, now I'm going to be without my computer for even longer   that will teach me to joke about crashing the system. This has been one hell of a hard week. Wishing you lots of   for testing today & Sunday     
Catwoman -    how are you hun, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow   
Lucylou - Where are you   ? Wishing you lots of luck for testing on Monday   let's hope it's a bank holiday to remember.
Michelle - Have a fab weekend, sounds like you've picked a good one   
 all you other lovely ladies hope you have a fab day.
Well I'm off to order my breakfast now. Cereal all week then Friday is sandwich day........yiippppeeeeee   bacon or sausage here I come........
Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

erika how will you tell us your result ?   caroline xxx


----------



## skinnybint

The sun is out in Gosport..hooray!
Just a quick one this am as I have got so much housework to do!.
It's my sisters wedding next Friday so I'm getting kindof excited..just hope it's like this.

Goog luck everyone with jabbing, basting or waiting and here is loads of baby dust for you all to use over the bank holiady weekend!   

Take care and speak soon
Luv Skinny


----------



## CR

it's a bfn from me for my friday testing  
it seems like it is dragging it out testing again on sunday and still popping the lovely botty bullets.  relentless really.
have a lovely lovely weekend everyone.
loads of     to my fellow 2ww testers this coming weekend.  i give you all of my luck, that i didn't use!
keeping crossed for you all. 
crxxx


----------



## moosey

Hello everyone

I feel like a new member all over again because I have been away for so long!

There are lots of new names that I don't recognise, which is always good to see.  

CR- Sorry to hear about your BFN.    Hope you have a nice bank holiday even though the news isnt so good

********** - Glad to hear your back on the fertility cycle again.  Fingers crossed for you - you deserve some goddam good luck!  

Well I seemed to have the longest miscarriage in the world - that only stopped just over 2 weeks ago.  It lasted all in all, just over 7 weeks, I went and had a D&C that did not work and was constantly in hospital for blood tests.  I was there so much, that the nurses all knew me by my first name!  If Roy Castle was still alive and Record Breakers was still on TV, I would be getting in touch to see if I had the world record for the worlds longest miscarriage!  I was a bit stupid though, I was so used to watching people on TV who had miscarriages that only lasted a few minutes.  I was convinced I would be done a dusted within a week!  Goddam TV really isnt real life eh!  

Anyway, whilst I was happily bleeding away, I realised I had my period amongst all this and once the bleeding stopped I grew one marvellous egg and ended up getting basted last thursday.  I am in the 2 week wait and will be testing with one of those early pregnancy kits tomorrow which is very early (day 10), but who cares!  I am just glad to be trying again.

Ok, enjoy the day even though most of us are in the office.  

Take it easy

  Moosey


----------



## ERIKA

Caroline - I don't know hun   Doubt I'll have internet access at work so I'll probably have to go round to my sisters on Wednesday night & borrow my BIL's laptop. I will try hard to keep you posted I promise.
Skinny - Oooohhhh a wedding   how lovely hope the weather stays like this for your sister. More importantly, was it a great hen night   
CR -    Sorry to hear your news mate but could it be that you've tested too early being as you've got to do it again on Sunday?   
Moosey - Hello   it's nice to "meet" you. Sorry you've had such a difficult time but fab news about the basting &   for testing (but don't do it too early   )
Julie - Hope you're not too bored on reception hun, not long to go   
Breakfast was lovely, will be back before I leave tonight.
Have a good afternoon.
Erica.xx


----------



## moosey

Hey Julie

Good luck with your next round of basting.  I will keep my fingers crossed.

Vil is fine.  She was a complete star with the miscarriage.  She was so patient and was always there for me when I needed to have a blub on her shoulder.  She doesnt't work on Fridays, so is out in the garden enjoying this incredible weather.  She is thinking of putting up her hammock, I may not take anymore phone calls from her at work!

Take care

Moose x


----------



## ERIKA

I bet this is you Julie............................................
         you've only minutes to go!!!
Have a fab weekend everyone & I'll be in touch next week I just don't know when   
Extra        for CR, Catwoman, Lucylou &  Caroline my fellow testers, let's hope it's   all round.
Erica.xxx


----------



## ck6

cr i'm so sorry for your bfn  xxx
erika good luck if we don't speak before wednesday,  lots of  to everyone on here wow its hot   in kent today hope everyone has a great bank holiday...julie have you finished on reception yet....
love caroline xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Sorry ladies just had to share this. My computer is back     & obviously working again hoorah!!!!!!!
I am sooooooooooooo relieved the thought of not being in touch with you was cracking me up   
The part was sent early   & the guy has just brought my computer back. I'm one very happy   so Caroline I will be able to "speak" to you next week as normal.
Julie - Enjoy your wedding   & everyone have a great long weekend.
Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all,
Just a swift one, as I am up to my neck in it today – that's the trouble with bank holidays, you end up doing twice as much work…
CR – I'm so, so sorry about your bfn. I'm sending you a  .
Erica, Lucy Lou, CK and anyone else testing – good luck.
I am getting all the symptoms of AF today – it's probably due tomorrow. So I'm pretty certain it'll be a bfn for me. Oh, well… back to the drawing board…
Everyone else: Julie, Skinny, Moosey, Victoria, Eva, Skinny, Keemjay (are you OK?) and anyone else I've missed, have a lovely bank holiday and speak to you all next week!
Lots of love,
C xx
PS Erica – great news about your computer!


----------



## ck6

wahoo that's cool erika..... have a good bank hoilday keep yourself busy ...'speak' next week     when are you testing ? where's your bosom stapling boss love caroline xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hahahahahahah Ck, she's sat right next to me! And if I don't get on with my work, my bosoms won't be the only thing that get stapled…
Love you all!
C x


----------



## ck6

she scare me   when are you testing   woman ? love caroline xxx


----------



## Catwoman

I'm due to test on Monday, but I have a funny feeling that   will get to me first! When are you due to test? OOooooh… have just been told I can go home early, so must dash, but will read your reply when I log on at home…
Whatever day it is, the very best of luck to you – and to Erica, Lucy Lou and anyone I've forgotten. We're overdue a bfp!
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## keemjay

Hi all 

CR - so sorry about your bfn hun  big big  for you

Catwoman - i just love your rants! I have sent a letter to my friend now - popped it thru her door yesterday - eek. it took me hours to compose and i barely started saying what i wanted to say! i gave her a long script of what exactly my life has consisted of over the last year which is how long its been since she told me she was preg. i didnt mention any of what she wrote,i want to thrash that out verbally, i just told her to read over and over and when it was sunk onto her brain then it was time to talk in person, if she wanted. the balls in her court now, we shall see. if she doesnt ring then i will compose another letter going thru her letter point by point in order that i get to defend myself. its totally screwed up this week worrying about all that - didnt really have time but actually i'm glad i have written , it was quite therapeutic 
and ps, dont give up yet    

erika -  for your computer being mended

moosey and VIL - what a poo time you've had, fingers crossed for tomorrows test  

thanks everyone for thier contributions to the 'infertility is...' thread - i wil def be printing it off for my friend - i think she thinks i am abnormal so that should show her i am not!!

am looking forward to a lovely peaceful evening with dh tonight, bbqing and chilling. it has been one mad week. and next week looks like it could be the same. have a new family to work with, really sad, mum of a newborn baby collapsed 2weeks after birth and evidently had some sort of neurological trauma. is unable to move hardly but desperatly wants to carry on feeding and bonding. my job will be to take baby to her neuro ward for a few hours a day (it cant stay there unfortunately) and help her feed it and then do all the other care, nappy, washing etc with her watching and feeling involved. lucky me a newborn to snuggle  its another thing that makes me realise that i am so lucky to have my health and that nothing is ever guaranteed in life 

hen night tomoz and then god daughters 18th on sun. hopefully a day out in the camper on mon

have a great weekend everyone 

loves ya all 

kj x


----------



## ck6

woman due to test on 3rd june...if i last that long
kj well done iwas reading your post and in my head singing ..go keemjay..go keemjay.. you know like rikki lake   anyway hope she comes to her senses, that is very sad about the baby was it born ok ?  i've just pm thinkpostive. she had a termination recently, it was so hard knowing if i've said anything at all that would comfort her...... anyway folks enjoy the sunshine weekend  starts now....have a lovely bh can't wait for bb to start tonight...
love to everyone ...caroline xxx


----------



## jess p

Hi luverly ladies, what fab weather!!

Hope everyone's feeling great in the sunshine. 


CR - so sorry to hear about the bfn.  Even when you know it's coming it still makes you feel crap, so sending a big fat cyber  


Moose - great to hear from you again!  You've had a really awful time by the sounds of it - I had no idea a m/c could last that long.  By the way, when I was 6, for some truly bizarre reason, I used to really fancy Roy Castle!!!       Luckily my taste has improved with age!


Michelle - have a fab holiday

Holly - hurry up & come back, we miss you!

Julie - so glad you're back having more "treatment"!!! Hope you have a great weekend.


KJ - well done for writing the letter.  Had another "IF is..." moment yesterday - preg colleague was leaving so we had assembly for her - music teacher had written a lovely song to tune of oranges & lemons all about her leaving & "will it be a boy or a girl?"  - found myself biting my lip to stop crying & wondering if it would ever be me they were singing for.    

Then went back to the class - kids chose me a story to read to them it started "Once upon a time ... the king and queen had no children and they were desperate for a child of their own"!!! Just one of those days!  


I had my private ivf cons yesterday with Mr Lower at ISIS.  He's lovely, felt he really knew what he was doing (which is always helpful!). 

Had an internal exam & he found 2 cysts - smallest 19mm & the other nearer 40mm!  The amazing thing about that is that I had a NHS scan this Tuesday & the nurse said "excellent - no cysts"!!!  

Her monitor was older & the picture was crapier - just goes to show you get what you pay for - unfortunately!

Bad news was my FSH - up to 16.  Had to fight back the tears when he told me. It was 9.2  2 years ago.  Still, he recons plenty of women achieve a pregnancy with an FSH that high.

Also, having cysts is likely to raise the level, so wants to put me on Pill for 3 weeks & then do closely monitored iui cycle.  Advised us not to have ivf yet cos getting married on Aug 2nd (sorry, keep harping on about it but quite excited!!) as stress will be too great.

Will have ivf after honeymoon if iui doesn't work.

Might have to have cysts removed if Pill doesn't shift them but have got BUPA so can have them done as gynae op rather than IF. Phew!

Bit scared about taking Pill cos ended up in hospital for 2 weeks when I was on it at 21 cos eczema flared up so much (mmm great look for wedding photos!!  ) but he assured me it was milder dossage & only 3 weeks. 

DP's swimmers were a tad sluggish & count was "only" 59 million but Mr Lower was happy about that.

Must be a great job when it works out ok - making babies & making people really happy!

He also recommended acupuncture to improve circulation to ovaries/womb.  My circulation is really bad anyway so will book up some ac straight away!

Sun is shining in sunny Suffolk so may be off to the beach.
Hope everyone else gets some great      will be getting my white, flabby body out, so look away now please!!

Jess xxxx


----------



## skinnybint

CR I'm sos sorry about your BFN...have a glass or 6 of red wine and I'll join you.Life can be such a big huge Bumma!!!

Moosey, good luck with your 2ww..sounds like you've been through the wars so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Jess...Panic not lovey as my FSH is 25.3 and my consultant hasn't given me up yet!. Once my cysts are gone I'm back on that rollercoaster for no 2 IUI, hopefully in a couple of weeks.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all enjoy the bank holiday and I will try and get rid of the wind and rain for you all so you can get the barbies out and dusted and I'm not talking skinny dolls with large t.ts!!!

Skinny


----------



## shazia

Hi everyone

Am new here so hope you don't mind me joining your thread, I was recommended it by my husbands cousin ck6, who if you didn't already knw is completely loony but LOVELY. 

Dh and I are on our first try of iui, have already had day 7 scan but nothing to see yet but am hoping it is just early days, go for next scan on Wed. 

Anyway hope you don't mind me butting in!!



Shazia


----------



## ck6

you had to say that x


----------



## jess p

You didn't need to tell US that, Shazia!  
Everyone on here is a little bit crazy but very lovely!!
           

Good luck with your iui & keep posting!

Jess x


----------



## CR

hi everyone.
sunday test gave a bfn too.  no real surprise.
thanks for your all best wishes.
not sure what we will do now....
loads of luck to all you girlies.
crxxx


----------



## ERIKA

CR
  
I'm so sorry to hear that hun. Take it easy & best of luck with whatever you decide to do. I would say enjoy the bank holiday but I know it's not that easy. Just remember we are all here for you.
Erica.xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

CR so sorry to hear your BFN take it easy and my thoughts are with you hun  

Julie and VIL +Mossey so pleased you are back havin treatment, wishing you all the luck in the world after all you have been through hoping this cycle is the one for all of you.

I have some kinda good but sad news at the same time.......................
I am no longer an IUI girl   while this is fantastic as it means no more treatment I will miss all of you and hope to still pop on hear from time to time if that is ok with you all.
As some of you may know I was having IUI because I couldn't have full penetrative sex thus making conception rather difficult!! well atlast DH amd I have managed it after 5 1/2 years!!!!!!!!! think all the treatment helped because got to thinking if I can be prodded and pocked around for IUI which was bl***y painfull then why not try again at the sex thing!!!!
It is still uncomfortable but IUI wasn't without pain and now I do not have to pay to be hurt DH can do it for free   
All joking aside I really didn't think I would ever be able to manage it I have had years of councelling, therapy and gynae appointments and nothing seemed to work, then I got up a couple of weeks ago and something seemed to click.
so I am now not an IUI girl anymore, was due to start treatment in june but we are going to cancel to see how things go 'naturally'

Ovulated this weekend so had a try not sure how succesfull we have been as DH wasn't all the way in the times we have tried but evern if we don't acheive a pregnancy this time it is still progress.

Hope you don't mind if I still try and stay in touch, would it be allowed seeing as I am not havin fertility treatment? you have all helped me so much, and having treatment as got me where I am now which I couldn't have done without all of you.

wish every single one of you the very best of luck whatever stage of treatment you are at.

I hope we all reach our dream    

Love

Donna xx


----------



## jodsterrun

Donna, That's fantastic news.  That is such a breakthrough, and you so deserve a natural BFP.
Good luck, and I'm really glad that perhaps all that treatment and counselling hasn't been in vain.
Love Jodi 

P.S. We would all love to hear how you're doing, so please keep posting.


----------



## skinnybint

CR, really sorry about your  my thoughts are with you!
Shazia, welcome to the IUI girls..yes we are all a little barmey but it really helps and the ladies here are a great bunch!

Donna, well done you, you deserve a natural BFP after all you've been through..I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying the weekend.
I have just been baking...yes me..baking.. I think DH is still in shock. Made my own pastry (hate making pastry..have to patch it together usually like a jigsaw) Big quiche and home made lemon meringue pie for pudding tonight after roast beef..yummy..dh makes the yorkshires though..from scratch and they're really good.

Anyway must go as friends are arriving for dinner and I'm sure the meat needs basting or something (OK wrong terminolgy but you know what I mean!)

Luv to all
Skinny


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all,
This is just a swift one to say hello and give you an update. It was a   for me this morning, I'm afraid, and AF has just started. I'm not taking it as well as last month - I think, because DH's sperm was such good quality this month, we both hoped this might be 'the one'.
CR - how are you doing, love?
Donna - congrats, that's great news and lots of love and luck to you and your DH.
Shazia - welcome; the girls here are terrific - I couldn't do without them.
Sorry for no more personals, but I am feeling a bit   at the moment. Will probably check in on Tuesday - until then, lots of love to everyone and lots of           to those still due to test.
C xx


----------



## ck6

really sorry to hear about your bfn cr... would you go to ivf next ? 
  woman sorry to hear about your bfn....i took my 2nd iui bfn really badly , my third bfn didn't even cry for ....this really is a rollercoaster ride .....
donna ...well done wow you've done really well and as others have said you deserve a natural bfp make sure you let us know   xxxx
hello skinny, jess, jodi ..hope you are enjoying bh its a bit quiet on here 
hey erika hows your waiting going  not long till you see your dh and test 
shazia i told you they were nice   its normally quite busy on here and hard to keep up with all the names what you doing today xxx
dh and i went up to canary wharf this morning for lunch with friends....why did i have to have a pudding  came home and fell asleep for over an hour dh was watching bb ....he's made me lovely cup of tea....... hello vil and moosey hope you are both good... hello to anyone else ........love caroline xxx


----------



## shazia

Hey guys

Thaks for making me feel welcome and not like an intruder! I am going to have to go back through the postings to see who is doing what as I feel completely out of touch, but to those of you testing soon GOOD LUCK .

Caro not been up to much today gym this morn (although not sure if I should be doing that, keep forgetting to ask at hosp, anybody any ideas) then to mums for lunch as my brother and wife just back from honeymoon and came for w/e. DS been complaining about tummy ache since Friday and finally threw up all over hall carpet when we got home - sorry if TMI!!, which was pretty good going as we are replacing the carpet with flooring tomorrow!!!

Just had jab so am going to put ds to bed then curl up and watch BB.

Hope everyone has had good weekend.

Lots of love

Shazia


----------



## CR

catwoman - sooo sorry to hear about your bfn.  would perhaps have made my bfn easier if someone else had got a bfp to be pleased about.  take v good care and treat yourself.  hugs to you.

i have sort of gone into myself and shut dp out somewhat.  just wanted to be on my own and wallow in my own self pity.  took myself off shopping for the day on my own.  what for i don't know, it won't make it any easier to take. got dp a nice t-shirt and tie because i thought he deserved something nice for putting up with me!!  

when are we going to get some positives on here.....

donna - really pleased to hear your news, you go for it girl.

ck6 - don't know what we are going to do.  i am supposed to start the pill on tuesday to avoid future cysts  .  madness eh!!  feel so hesitant to take it.  really banking on you getting a bfp this try.
did you try ivf because you had exhausted iui?

love and hugs to all my ff girls.
crxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

sorry catwoman to hear you also had a bfn   lots of love and   to you.
I also took my second IUI BFN a lot harder than my first! one thing I do know is that you will somehow get through it I promiss you.
You as everyone is on here, are a very strong women and will find a way to servive even if it doesn't feel like that now

Take care 

Donna xx


----------



## jess p

Great news Donna! All that prodding & poking has had a happy ending!

So sorry Catwoman - however hard you try & convince yourself it hasn't/won't work a tiny tiny bit of your brain desperately thinks it will so when you get the bfn you just feel so lousy.  Hope you & DH are getting lots of tlc - we're all thinking of you.

I've got to take the Pill for 3 weeks to shrink a couple of cysts too - feels bit bizarre! Still, I trust my Cons. 

Good luck to everyone else.

I'm off to the beach for the best fish & chips in the whole wide world!!

Jess xx


----------



## Holly C

Hello all you gorgeous people!!

Yes I really missed you all and even thought about a quick trip to an internet cafe but then the sun came out and it was just tooooo hot to move    Besides I knew it wouldn't be a quick trip cos as I feared you've been very chatty and it took me all evening to catch up with what's what. DH was casting the hairy eyeball at me to get orf the computa so he could do boring work stuff  

So sorry to read of the BFN's.  Big   to you CR and Catwoman.  It's just so unfair to go through so much with no reward at the end.  I'm thinking of you both.  Really hope you find a way forward CR.... you know I couldn't help nodding at the screen when you mentioned about time out.... I know you feel time is ticking on but my feeling is that it's a worthwhile investment to get yourself into peak condition and increase the chances of it being successful....so it's not really time wasted... Dr John Lee's Progesterone book really is something we should all read.  It makes so much sense and I wish that the medical profession would take it on board and STOP listening to drug companies.

LucyLou - am thinking of you and hoping it's not been too horrendous with MIL!  Flew over Italy yesterday and did a hello to you out the window    Hoping you've got something good to tell us!!

Donna - fab news about achieving a result!!  Well done!!  I share everyone's sentiments - great that your treatment has had a postive outcome and Yes!  please do stay and keep us updated!!

Julie - hope you've had a lovely time at the wedding yesterday and all is looking good for scan's etc this week  

Caroline - fab about your embies!  Can't wait to hear the news!!  I've got eveything possible crossed for you sweetheart!!  Interesting to read about the success rates at the clinic too.

Shazia - welcome!!  Yes we are ALL mad - that's how we cope with it!  Hope you're enjoying FF!

Erica - hello lovely one!  So glad you're all set up again with the computer and it's all going nicely for you.... fingers crossed!!!

Hiya Skinny -  You're sounding like a real domestic godess!  Hope you've managed to keep the thunderstorms away where you are - we've got a goodie brewing here!  Did someone mention barbies  

Where are you Molly?  Hope you're doing ok...?  Had hoped to log on to news.... but nothing...  

KJ - you've had a really rough week.  Horrible to have to go through that - I  too hate confrontation and do anything to avoid it - why can't others??!  I sometimes wonder about 'us' the FF gang and how come we - such nice people have to go through so much and think it's because we are compassionate but strong and courageous too and those lesser souls just don't have the mettle to deal with it.  Good on you for addressing it and getting on with it again.  Hope it all works out for the best    

Michelle - how was your weekend in the New Forest?  I love it there and biking those trails is such a nice way to enjoy it.  

Jess - great to hear all the news!  Had a fit at the screen when reading about the clinic and the blood tests and your article      Sounds like you are really moving with next steps now so that must be a relief.  Wedding countdown is on!!!

Where is Cathy?  So would like to know how here IVF apptmt went....

Hi Jodi!  My sis is in Perth at the moment and having a great time.  Her other half is from there and they are having a holiday before coming to the UK and Germany for work.  Can't wait to see them and there little niece who I haven't met yet.  She thinks the winter is great as it was 26 deg the other day.  I've been there too and love it.  Have you managed to get in touch with your 'mad' Aunt and get things sorted for genetic testing yet?

Ali - did we answer your question all those pages ago?  I'm not sure if we did... come back to us again and let's know what you've decided to do....

Manda - big hello to you and G!

Hi to everyone else not personally mentioned and hope I've not forgotten anyone....

Mr Claws won't leave my side at the moment - he's loving being home in the company of his family and even went outside but sat on the window ledge and watched me inside  

Right better post this before it's lost in cyber space!

Speak soon
H xxxx


----------



## ck6

welcome home holly xxxxx


----------



## ck6

hi cr in answer to your question.... mr r had said 4 tries at iui was ok but on our 3rd go we had great   and 5 follies, we felt we had exhausted iui, my dh wanted to go to ivf as there is more they can find out, we now know i had eggs and we know that they fertilized and if problem is tubal you overcome that..... i too know what you mean about wanting time on your own after a bfn .... every time that happens i feel i've let him down again.... it is quite reassuring to know all these feelings are quite 'normal' ...you never know about the pill... i got pregnant years ago whilst taking the pill....
.we have three tests in the house...how awful is that   if friday is 'official' day could i test on thrusday ?  just want to know  ...don't feel like its worked...
we are off to find dh shoes for work yippee shoping ......love to everyone xxxx


----------



## CR

hi ya holly c, glad you are back, not sure you will think that with the bank holiday thunder storm going on though!
did you manage to stay fairly healthy with your diet on holiday?
can you pls give me details on the prog book you mention?  would like a read.

ck6 - been thinking of ivf, not sure what to do.  it's so much more money.  i feel real pi*sed off that i get absolutely no free goes of anything with the nhs.  i have always paid all my NI, never been out of work, never ever claimed anything, sometimes even had 2 jobs and i get little out of the system i PAY into!!  blimey must have got out the wrong side of bed this morning!!  still haven't decided what to do next.  have worked out though that we only have 3 maximum possible chances at anything for the rest of the year with the month imbetween each treatment and that seems very daunting!!  

anyway, got to go and get dressed, yes at 1.00pm!!
have a good bank hol everyone. love and hugs to all.
crxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Caroline!  Thanks for the groooovy banana dance!  

Hi CR - the book is called Natural Progesterone the multiple roles of a remarkable hormone by John R Lee MD.  It's available on Amazon and it's ISBN number is 1 897766 54 8  It's a little hard going to start with as it's also written for Drs but if you perservere it's meaning becomes clear and it gets easier to read.  It talks about progesterone cream and it's amazing ability to overcome problems of too much oestrogen by balancing these two hormones out.  Many of the ladies on here have used the cream but it does take a few months for it to kick in.  The book addresses pmt, endometriosis, pcos, post luteal phase difficulties, painful cystic breasts and breast cancer, fibroids, fertility, and menopause to name but a few, which are in most cases symptoms of high oestrogen/low progesterone.  Also check out www.progesterone.co.uk and they will send you a free information book about how natural progerestone cream works.  I have just started using the cream and can tell it's had an effect already as I am experiencing a heightened post ovulation feeling -  you know a little nauseous, crampy etc but apparently this subsides over the next few months and like with many things gets worse before it gets better.

I'm sure that's enough information for now as you probably don't feel like thinking about things too much just yet.  I took ages to get over my first dissapointment and can imagine it's no easier a second time.

Thinking of you loads and hope you'll be feeling more like your old self soon 
H x

PS we did manage to keep healthy - apart from the gelato  
PPS that thunderstorm was wicked - loved it!!


----------



## jess p

Hi Holly, great to see you're back & filling the pages!! We've all missed you!

I'm sure you were the person who told me where to get wheatgrass from - I've mislaid the name of the website you told me - please would you be kind enough to let me know again? ... I'm desperate to get this stupid FSH level down & will try anything!
If anyone else knows of any miracle cures please share them! 

Must admit I'm well chuffed with my juicer & my fresh pinapple juice - I'm sure that's what's helped get my cycle back on track - I'm 28 days now which is fantastic for me - Clomid sent me all over the show! Thought it was supposed to help  

Had healthy sandwiches on the beach today cos queue for fish & chips was 10 miles long!!  Was lovely but now raining!

Hope everybody's had a fab BH - got rest of week off with half term - yipee! (Got 26 reports to write though!)

Jess xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Lucky you jess having the rest of the week off.

I am a nursery nurse and woukd really like to get a job in a school so I could have all the school holidays off, that would be so cool! those jobs are hard to come by.

Really want to get a juicer but have no room in my tiny kitchen! not sure I would use it enough anyway.

DH is working today so I have been pottering about on my own I am so bored!!!!
Also now in my first ''natural'' 2ww 

Donna xx


----------



## Holly C

Jess - I was going to mention about the wheat grass tabs earlier but feel like I'm turning into a bit of a born again health guru with all the advice I dish out     Not wishing to seem like a know it all either and drive people mad with my good intentions!  Anyway you can get them from www.puregreenfoods.com At the risk of doing what I mentioned above.... high oestregon is also related to high FSH it's a vicious old cycle and if you want to know more you can pm me or I can't recommend the above book more for facts/figures etc.

Glad the juicing is going well - I've been a bit remiss about using mine lately so you've prompted me to get into it again!  Sounds like a lovely day you've had out and doesn't everything taste better when you eat it outside?!

Hey ya Donna - hope you're having a nice afternoon to yourself.  My Dh also went to work today so I know what you mean!

Speak later
H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Catwoman - I'm so sorry yo hear your news   sending you lots of love & just remember we are thinking about you & here when you want us.
Kim - What a busy weekend   Hope you enjoyed the hen night & 18th party & glad you feel better for writing to your friend. Hope you get a good response.
Jess - Hope the pill gets rid of those horrible cysts   Good luck with the acupuncture & the wedding of course.
Skinny - I'm coming to yours for tea, lemon meringue   one of my favourites!!
Shazia - Hello   & welcome to the madhouse.
Donna - That's fantastic news. Wishing you that natural   & please make sure that you keep in touch we will want to know how you are doing.
CR - How are you doing? I so understand your comment about shutting out I do exactly the same   I'm sorry to hear that you do not receive any funding either. My gynae said 3 attempts at IUI then IVF but if I don't qualify for the "free go" then we won't be able to move on   
Caroline - How are you holding out hun? Don't test too early   I know you're tempted. Fingers crossed for you   for Friday. 
Julie - Glad you had a great time at the wedding   what appts have you got this week?
Lucylou - I think you were due to test yesterday   so sending lots of    over to Italy.
Holly - Great to have you back we   Don't need to ask if the holiday was fab of course it was! Don't worry about being a "know it all" I think we appreciate any advice & tips we can get   so thank you.
 everyone else hope you're all well & happy. We are way overdue some good news on here. Unfortunately I don't think it will be from me. My   pains started Thursday evening & in my 8 months on Clomid I always get the pains for a week before she actually shows up so in theory she's right on cue. I worry that you all say the second time is worse as I thought I was a wreck 1st time round. And how about this for luck..........my 1st testing day coincided with my brothers leaving bbq so an extra emotional day & my 2nd testing day is tomorrow which is my sisters 5 month scan. Somehow I think we are going to be at opposite ends of the happiness scale!
Have a good day everyone.
Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

Thanks Holly - you are a genius! A professor of infertility!!!

I'm going to order shed loads of the stuff - would prefer to take the tablets as I understand the solution is gross, I'm assuming it will still work?

Hi Julie... good to have you back - a bit quiet over the weekend with out you! I can wait for my wedding as I need to lose about 10lbs & have nothing to wear on my feet!  

Can't stop eating at the moment & daren't starve myself in case FSH shoots up (well that's my excuse & so far DP is falliing for it!! ).

I bought one of those ridiculous "Slendertone" things for my stomach about 3 years ago - I've used it once!! It was SOOOOO painful, like a form of torture.  

For some bizarre reason the instructions carry the warning "DO NOT USE THIS ON YOUR HEAD" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There must be some very strange people out there!!  

Anyway, got the blessed thing out to use & it won't work!!! I've only used it once! I'm hoping it's just the batteries - can't bear sit ups they kill my back!

Also bought one of those "craddle" things like they have in the gym - didn't use that much either so DP put it in the loft - nearly killed himself trying to squeeze it through the loft hatch so not sure he'll be too keen to get it down again!

Perhaps I should just wear some restrictive BIG pants!!!  

I'm seriously considering one of those treatments where you get wrapped in clingfilm & miraculously "lose" 10" from all over your body!  Has anyone had that done?

Have got major waxing session at beautician's today so will ask her expert advice!

Hi Erica - hope the testing isn't too traumatic - we'll all be here to hold your hand! (Oooo getting strange image in my head!!)  

Donna - you can come & work at our school anytime - might be a long commute though!

Now, must go & get dressed! DP is playing golf with my dad (bless him!) so no one here to nag me to get a move on!

Slaters,

Jess xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

It's gorgeous out there and I'm cleaning the windows - the MIL will be here in a couple of weeks so thought I had better  

Julie - great to hear your wedding was such a nice day!  How did you get on with the fake tan in the end??  Hopefully all will be well at scan tomorrow  

Jess -   you've gotta wonder about some people don't you!!  But to clarify - Meg's is the fertility guru I'm just an impostor really    One of the other threads ladies has used the wheat grass tablets with good results so I'm sure they will be fine - here's hoping!  That progesterone cream really helps cysts too.... but I won't bang on again - oh and weight loss   but I'm sure you're really fine and no need to worry!

Oh Erica - we're counting on you!  Soooo hoping it's not going to be a negative and it's all feeling af(ish) for the right reasons.... no pressure tho.... and yes we are all here with you!!

Catwoman - hope being back at work's not too hard going.  Thinking of you  

Petal - I hope you're feeling better.  Your cold sounded horrible.  Take care  

Lucy Lou - where are you??  Hope you'll be back to a pc soon  

I'm off to do the lawns shortly.  It's unreal how much the grass grew in a week and the garden is going mad too.  I'm really looking forward to my sister coming in a couple of weeks with her bubs.  Hopefully she'll sprinkle some pheromones and    Work is getting busier but I'm still working out contracts so until that is sorted I'm not getting too entrenched.  DH says another holiday in late September/October for 2 weeks so any suggestions anyone - please feel free to pass on!  

I'm thinking of doing a natural IUI cycle instead of with injections providing this short luteal phase is sorted out by Aug/Sept with the progesterone cream.  I will have the trigger jab to coincide with basting though.  The reason for this is that I only got one decent follie with the injections anyway which I could have done without them so my reckoning is why not give it a go.  If it doesn't work then I might consider one more with meds and then move on to ICSI as instructed by Con.  Not fussed on this option however....

Ok - out to the sun!

Loves to one and all
H xxx


----------



## Holly C

Ewwww poor you!  No one mentioned the smell did they!!  I'm not sure that they are all stinky tho - I have just found a natural one (yes my name is Holly and I'm a natural freak) by Green People and their's doesn't at all....  anyway that's for next time if you need it!

Being a concerned for health freak that I am (honestly I'm not that bad but just question things alot) and having been a receptionist in the past and used one of those headset thingy madonna vogue styled mouth pieces it got me wondering about your poor receptionist with the brain tumour.....does she use one of them?  There have been studies done about the incidences of these things increasing the risk....  Just food for thought really.... So have you got to spend time on reception today?  ....avoid the headset and use the handset I say!

Fear inducing Holly C

xx


----------



## CR

just a real real quickie, because my boss is watching me like a hawk today, (i am supposed to be finishing a project this week and he doesn't think i am going to reach the deadline!!, he of little faith, of course i am going to meet the deadline!!)
went for a scan this morning to see if the nasty cyst had gone/subsided after the failed iui.  yes the nasty looking squashed cyst was on it's way out, only 6mm long and very squashed looking.  good i didn't like it anyway.   and lots of little follies showing.  so now i can start the PILL!!  yes started the pill today for 3 weeks.  AND we decided last night to go for another iui and see how we go.  so straight after the 3 weeks on pill and af arrives will go again with iui late june/early july, just in time prior to holiday.  if more cysts develop and/or no follies, will think again after this.  but the clinic are hopefully this was just a blip and i should respond like the first go, 4 lovely fat follies.

anyway, got to dash.
thanks for info nurse holly.  you are so informed.  do you know what, if any, the other benefits to wheatgrass are other then reducing fsh??

love to injecting tanned julie, jess, donna, erika, catwoman, ck6 (be careful now!), gwen, holly c and anyone i've forgotten.
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

CR - yay!  You have a plan forward!  It sounds like you are bouncing back again too!  Fantastic news that the horrible old cysty thingy is on it's way out!  Fingers crossed for the next go and back to producing lovely fat follies again 

Good luck with your deadline and pah to your boss - obviously has no idea who he is dealing with    

H xx


----------



## moosey

Just a quickie to let you all know that I had a BFN and started my goddam period today.  

We kinda thought is was a brucie bonus to have a go straight after the m/c, but we don't think it was helped by the lowest sperm count we have had since starting - 2 million.  Vil was chatting to the embryologist who said anything over 1 million is good. Has anyones else heard this?  Is this true?  Our highest count was 8 million, but they are now saying that if the sperm count is too high, it can cause a miscarriage - which is what happened.  Can anyone shed any light on this foggy minefield.

 to all the BFN'ers and   to Shazia who has just joined.

Take it easy


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all!
Holly's back home!               
Erica – hang on in there; one of us has to be successful this month!
Moosey – Really sorry about the BFN.
CR – good for you and all the best for the next IUI.
Julie – fake tans do stink, don't they?! Even my mogs won't come near me when I first apply it!
Jess – your Slendertone story made me laugh! I call that a big result with the AF pains I've been having!
Keemjay, Eva, CK and all my other lovely chums, hello and happy Tuesday! Keemjay – has your 'friend' responded to your letter yet?
Well, chaps, I've reached a decision. I was due to to have one more IUI before moving on to IVF, but have decided that I'm not going to go for another IUI and will move straight on to IVF instead. I phoned the clinic this morning to book an appointment to discuss this with my Dr next week. DH and I are absolutely certain that this is the right way forward. I didn't respond in the way I'd hoped to clomid – just one very, very fat follie every month – and after the disappointment of this month (which I took really badly), I wanted to move on to something with a higher success rate. I know it sounds like I'm being a quitter, but I'm finding it so, so hard not being pregnant at the moment and found the uncertaintly of IUI too much to deal with. But I still want to be a part of this thread, so will still check in every day… is that OK? I know I'll no longer be an IUI girl as such, but I have found you all so supportive and such brilliant, funny, inspirational company, I couldn't do without you and would still love to be in your gang!!!!!!!!!!!!!
To all of you undergoing IUI now and in the future, I send you lots of love and lots of           . If anyone deserves a BFP and a brilliant future with a beautiful bundle of joy, it's you  lovely ladies.
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## JED

Hi there girls!
Got back from my Middle East trip on Saturday - it was pretty tiring as it was all work and no play but funnily enough I feel quite refreshed after a week of not being in the office!  

Just a quick one to say hi as I'm swamped with emails etc - hope everyone had a good Bank Holiday weekend!  

Today is my last day on Clomid and I start injections for the first time tomorrow - dh is going to have to do it as I'm a bit squemish, that being said, I'm sure I'll be an old hat at it by next week!  Go for another scan on Thursday, hoping there will be more than one follie.  

Holly - I also use the Green people fake tan - I'm a bit of a natural freak too so you're not alone there  

Jo xx


----------



## Holly C

Back again - in between finishing the windows and starting the lawns -  checking in with you lovelies and lunchtime.

Moosey and VIL    to you both!  So wish it had been succesful after the trauma of last time.  Hope you are both ok.  My 2p worth - I think it sounds a bit weird what you were told.... after all many babies are concieved naturally with sperm counts of 90 million and more.... so I don't really get it  .... however, I'm not an embryologist so what do I know??

Catwoman - you HAVE to stay in our gang!!  I'm really pleased you've reached a decision and have a plan that you are happy with.  I think the uncertainty of not knowing what's going on is really hard and you are certainly NO quitter!  Good luck and keep us informed about how it all goes with the Con next week etc.  You sound less anxious now you've got your plan so here's to moving on   

Jo - welcome back!  Hope you're not too snowed under with all the stuff you had dumped on your desk while you were away!  Good luck with injecting - it's not as scary as it seems and you become used to it pretty quickly - and that's from me a wimp who has to look away when she has blood tests done    Great to be in good company with another natural freak    

Starving now - back soon
H xx


----------



## Holly C

Phew - Julie I'm really pleased it's a handset office - I've been stewing about it for a while now!  Am hoping I'll get the lawns done - it's looking dodgey out there with those black clouds brewing....  I remember those days of not being able to drink on reception for fear of being caught short    nightmare!  Thanks for info about Desperate Housewives as hadn't realised it was the last week!  Wednesday's won't be the same now!

Jess - forgot to say - I think reflexology helps FSH levels as well as it works on the hormones that produce the FSH hormone - do you know Julie or CR?  Or could you put in a query to your person on our behalf  

Also - has anyone taken over Meg's job of keeping the list up to date?  I will do it if not so if everyone could send me where they are at this point in time with treatment will post it on.

Lovin ya
H xx


----------



## MollyW

Hi all. Hope you all had great BH w/e...

Has just taken me ages to catch up with everyone's news. Loads has been happening!

Firstly,   to CR, Catwoman and Moosey for the BFNs. It doen't get any easier, however many goes you've had. x 

CR, glad you are moving forward -  to the cyst. Catwoman too, I think you just know whether to take that step to IVF, I know it has helped a lot of IUI turned IVF ladies either to get pg or to answer some questions.

Moosey - I have never heard that about high  counts causing m/c. Sorry, but it sounds like b******s to me!

Erika - still keeping everything crossed for tomorrow sweetie. You never know - our bodies play the cruellest tricks...  

Donna -    I am so pleased that you have managed to get to the stage where you are on a natural 2ww. How exciting - and don't DARE leave us. Hopefully you will have good news to report to us soon.

KJ - how was the party and gd's b'day? Hope you had a good w/e.    Heard anything from the   woman yet?

Holly - lovely to have you back. Do you know if you can take Wheatgrass when you're on meds?  

Jess  - I read that Agnus Castus can help lower FSH too, but I know you can't take it while stimming...  

Julie - are you stimming again now?   Roll on Desperate Housewives - I love it! Can't get into Big Brother though - they all seem like complete t***ers to me - find them REALLY irritating! BTW. Did anyone see Nip Tuck last week? Was it the last one in the series? The ending was really shocking, I nearly jumped out of my seat!  Poor Christian! 

Well, I've been ill since last Tuesday with a feverish thing and not holding out much hope for Friday. No symptoms at all.   Oh, well, will just have to wait and see...

Love to you all...
Molly
x


----------



## CR

another quick sneak on.
julie - yes the reflexology is me.  i am stalking you at the clinic and now at the reflexology!  i have an appt on sat 9 june.  she is away this week i think.  glad you don't have a madonna phone thing too!

moosey - i am not an embreyologist, but my clinic said anything over 5 million sperm count is fine for iui.  so i would say in my limited opinion that you got duff advice.  can you call and complain and maybe get a free or reduced price go at iui because of their incompetence!!  perhaps the new **** guidelines might give some extra advice on what is good and what is not....
i think the website for this info is on the main ff page?  otherwise i have ordered a copy which hasn't arrived as yet, but i will look.  i started flicking through it at the clinic this morning and it was very informative.

molly - keep positive!!

will try to sneak on again laters, mind you haven't done anything on my report!!
have a good afternoon lovelies.
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

You lot will be wishing I never came back with the amount of posting I'm doing  

Molly - great to hear from you although not good that you've been unwell.  Let's hope there is an embie snuggled safely in avoiding anything nasty!  Wheatgrass should be fine to take as it's just like taking masses of veg/fruit unlike herbs which interefere directly with hormones.  I remember Megan recommending it particularly during the 2ww.  Haven't seen any of the new series of Nip/Tuck - DH ditched Sky for a while    and agree entirely with your sentiments on the BB lot!

Furthermore Moosey - lots of ladies have counts of over 20 million put in on here and if that weren't safe for follicles they wouldn't do it - I have to agree with Molly and CR - someone is telling porkies!

Lawn time
H xx


----------



## CR

of course i can ask julie, no prob at all. re fsh and reflexology.

pls don't tell me about nip tuck on sky.  i am succcccccch a nip tuck fan and even emailed c4 about when the second series was going to start on c4.  no sky at my house.  and they advised that the second series starts on c4 in june.  hence i don't know has happened in the second series.  so pls don't give away any secrets!!
thanks ever so.

boss back, got to go.......
crxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Afternoon ladies
God I hate bank holiday weeks, well the day off is great   but the trying to cram 5 days work into 4 days isn't so much fun   
Jess - Waxing   ......oooooh bless ya I haven't done it for a while as I haven't been away & can't say I've missed it! Restrictive big pants sound great but not on your wedding day   
Julie -   with your scan tomorrow, hope everything is just perfect.
Holly - Window cleaning, mowing, e-mailing, blimey you are a busy bee   There's plenty to do at mine if you run out of jobs hun!! A natural IUI cycle sounds good I might enquire about that after I've had my 3rd & final go next time. I'm sick of being full of drugs I've been on Clomid since last August.
Molly - I hope you feel much better soon    Sounds like you are testing Friday so lots of     & don't read anything into having no symptoms some do some don't.
CR -   with your report, hope you're doing ok.
Catwoman -   Just thought I'd send another big fat  
Erica.xx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Had last week off but was very busy.

My sister is having another go at ICSI so she needed me to drive her to the clinic a couple of times then I had my scans and basted Friday so was busy.

Now on 2ww feeling ok not stressed like last time.

Hi Julie Angel how did your scan go.

Hi Holly C how are you doing.

Good luck to all those basting and on 2WW.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## Holly C

Hi ya Jane - heaps of     to you and your sister for the 2WW!!

Sounds like a plan Erica! I feel so much better now that I have one.  Have I mentioned Dr John Lee's Natural Progerestone book....     Be happy to help you out with any domestic chores - err except ironing - I HATE IRONING!

Ooooh CR that would be great if you could ask - big   to you!

Have a lovely evening ladies!
H xx


----------



## g

GRRRRR, just spent awhile typing a message,then lost it so here goes ,again. 


Hi there,

A big hug to everyone with bFN.

As i've mentioned before ,had a huge craving for chocolate this month and really bad moods swings. This morning I realised that i was on day 28 and no sign of AF.I totally convinced myself that after seven years of nothing we had hit the jackpot (without treatment). Silly silly me.I got a BFN.Still it was good to dream for a little while. 

so my mood swings must be  good old PMT except now they are lasting for 2 weeks.( poor DH he is putting up with a lot.)
Can anyone suggest how i can ease these mood swings?

The good news is that I went back to my slimming group today. I'd made up my mind to look very ashamed of myself and went thru all sorts of excuses in my head on how I'd managed to gain half a stone. I nearlly fell over when she told me I'd only gained a pound!! Perhaps chpcolate is healthy and not as fattening as I thought. MMMM what a concept!

Well done donna, I wish you all the luck in the world.

Babydust to you all,
Luv,
g.


----------



## ck6

good luck for testing tomorrow erika...not feeling too happy got a feeling af is on her way..... speak later caroline xxx


----------



## keemjay

so much to catch up on!!

CR catwoman and moosey - giant  for your bfn's. moosey - i agree with everyone else, the advice you were given seems rather suspect. do you get a refund for dodgy sperm samples cos i reckon you should 
catwoman - the iui turned ivf girls are a great gang if you want to join them but you'll always be an iui girl in your heart  i will miss your rants 
CR - glad you are feeling better and   that the cyst is on its way out

Holly - i'll have whatever you're on at the mo - you sound like you're bouncing off the walls with all this energy! have you never heard of window cleaners? they are great, they have this great little squeedgy and a ladder and they clean your windows FOR YOU, therefore you dont have to do it yourself. life is far to short for cleaning windows!! glad you have a plan for your next iui 

Julie b brother-lover - good luck for tomorrows scan. i havent watched last weeks desp housewives yet - i must get a move on 

molly - get well  for you hunnybunny

g - i'm going to try your new choc diet, thanks for the tip 

donna -   go girl go!! so pleased to hear your acheivement. you have come soooo far....

jess - no shoes yet  have you though about getting some dyed? the bridal shops use a company called Rainbow who dye to exact colours if you send them a swatch of material. not cheap tho  and you must remember to  scotch guard them before wearing or the dye runs,as we found out when i was a bridesmaid. we stood on the wet grass after the service and the shoes ended up half blue and half white  

welcome back JED 

Jane12 -     for the 2ww

theres a good series starting on ITV1 tonight (tho being ITV it'll prob be a pile of poo that misses the point...) its about people trying self sufficiency for a year. called 'the real good life'

who's excited about the Live 8 stuff? me me me!!!!!

havent heard back from my 'friend'. thinking maybe tonight now the weekend is over but we shall see.......

had a very busy weekend, hen night was very drunken and silly, bed at 3am again and hangover again on sun  just about picked myself up for god daughters 18th and taking her portrait, 'helped' by some Pimms. yesterday we had a nice morning in bed  and went for a long walk in the afternoon along the north downs way and spent the late afternoon and eve in the veg patch. have come out in some wierd lurgyy rash all over back of neck and shoulders, think it is either from some strange sheets on sat night or a new cardigan  its not tooo itchy just irritating

right best get some dinner organised

love and  to y'all

kj xxx

ps thanks for all the 'infertility is...' replies


----------



## CR

nurse holly c - just ordered some wheatgrass from the site you recommended.  is it safe to take throughout ttc, all through iui and in early preg??

loads of pos vibes to erika for tomorrow
crxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Good luck for testing tommorrow Erika   

Hope scan goes well tommorrow Julie, although by the time you reas this you will probably have had it   

Jane welcome to 2ww maddess - I wish you the very best of luck.

KJ - sounds like you had a fab weekend

VIL and Mossey sorry to hear you had a BFN

Best wishes to everyone

Donna xx


----------



## petal b

catwoman and moosey-so sorry to here your news  

holly c-welcome back hope you had a good time

molly-hope you feel better soon

michelle-how was your weekend

**********-hope your scan goes well (tomorrow i think)

jane12- with your two weeks hope the time goes quick for you

erika-will be thinking of you tomorrow 

catwoman-please come back and talk to us it does not mean that because you are now taking you next step with ivf,that you cannot stay here.hope it goes well for you

hello to everyone else that i have missed


----------



## ck6

... well done julie ...i was going to do the follie dance but you're doing well on your own ...good luck
erika.... how did it go 
i'm due to test on friday..but did it this morning as i thought it was negative... got some brown discharge ( sorry tmi) this usually means af on her way ..dh thinks we just tested too early, but i just don't have any symtons..so i do beleive the test...called the clinic left a message ...we did think this was the 'one' ..not sure what to do next ...
cr...i don't understand why you don't get funded is it the postcode thing 
woman  i can completely understand your wanting to move on to ivf...good luck 
hope everyone els is ok today.... love caroline xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Sorry no personals ladies but thinking of you all.
 for me so struggling today. Want to have a good   but busiest day of the week at work so I'm stuck. Why is it that even when you expect it, it still hurts so much & the feeling that you've done everything that you have & all for nothing again is just devastating.
It's going to be a very long hard day & I know I won't be able to visit my sister later it will have to keep to the weekend. A 5 month scan picture is going to be more than I can bare especially as it was a "mistake" & her third child. Some people are just blessed aren't they.

Erica.xxxx

Come on Caroline, everything crossed for you on Friday       & hoping for some good news from Lucylou too.


----------



## ck6

sorry erika ...you and me both...i know exactly what you mean about doing all the right things for nothing....i haven't cried yet ...it will probably come out when i least expect it ...thinking of you today xxxxxxxxx thanks julie xxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

for Erica and   for Caroline. Thinking of you both today...It really is so very hard...

Love Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Oh Erica - so so sorry it didn't happen this time  .  Thinking of you and as Julie says - hope the day passes swiftly.  Plan something to look forward to in the next couple of days to help ease the pain of it.  It really isn't fair.  Come on here when you can and we'll try to help you get through it.

Caroline - I'm not giving up on you yet.  Lets just hope it was too early and everything is ok.  I don't like giving out false hope either but we have to hang on to that little glimmer.  Thinking of you too  

H xx


----------



## keemjay

Erika  to you hun. even if you are expecting it you still always hold that tiny little pinch of hope that you will be one of those lucky people who will get the elusive BFP even if you have no symptoms. the crashdown when you find out it isnt you is soooo hard to handle, its no wonder you are struggling   take it easy today if you possibly can

ck6   to you too, i hate that brown goo  but i aint giving up yet for you, just in case

julie/wonderfolliewoman - sounds like your rexlexologist is some sort of miracle worker! maybe some of them will fade away on their own - one of mine did on my last cycle....

laters all

kj x


----------



## ck6

thanks molly... we need a bfp from you on friday xxx
hello holly ...thats what dh said ... but really don't have much hope.....did you say that the con wants you to try icsi..... is that the same as ivf except they inject the sperm into the egg....  sorry i'm trying to learn ...been reading the clinic booklet like mad ....hope everyone else is ok today love caroline xxxx
kj you just made me laugh which turned into tears  ( i do tend to cry when people are nice to me  .).better out than in ... brown goo....... very funny   
that reminded me sometime ago i stubbled on a thread with you and holly about brown goo and cylogest  and i was sitting there like a nodding dog...agreeing with what you'd said......
hey julie can we all go to your reflexologist....can you get discount for group booking   
i'd bettter go and do all the cleaning i've be scivving out of for the past 11 days....   feel better now... thank you ...you lovely ladies


----------



## keemjay

ck6 i used to call it sludge but dh said it made him feel sick and asked me to come up withn a better term


----------



## Holly C

Hello again

Julie - that's remarkable!  Wow I think I'll drive all the way to your reflexologist too! Sounding good chickie       at the nurse's comments!

Petal - are you feeling better?

Donna - how are doing on your natural 2ww??  

Caroline - yep that's exactly what ICSI is.  I'm not happy about going to that level so will just have to see how things go.  Yes KJ and I did have that conversation!  Amazing what you talk about on here isn't it!  I'm really hoping that the natural progesterone will help with this problem. I'll let you know!

CR - wheatgrass are fine to take - all full of natural ingredients - like taking masses of fruit and veg.  Megan recommended it during the 2ww too but I would suggest you start it before then so your body doesn't get a shock  

KJ - I think our holiday really helped and there's nothing like the threat of a MIL coming to stay to motivate you into doing things you would prefer not to    You sound like you're having a great time at the moment with all your partying - v v envious!  Hope 'friend' has come to her senses and has a better understanding of all you've been through.

Well I've got to get back into my studying today and work has come in.

Loves to you all
H xx


----------



## ck6

..... do you think its cylogest that causes sludge   have you heard from your 'friend' kj?  
holly i can understand your  reasons ... what is natural progesterone? told you i'm learning 
we have a wild rabbit that visits us ahhh he's in the garden now....i did think the fox had got him   phew... xxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi again

Caroline - Interestingly I get brown sludge naturally and didn't get it when I was using cyclogest.  Natural progesterone cream is a product which has been clinically trialled and contains progesterone that is identical to that which you body makes.  It is a natural occurring chemical found in plants and it is made into a cream which you rub on your skin in the second half of you cycle.  The skin absorbs it into the red blood cells which take it to the right places in the body more efficiently than taking it in drops or tablets etc and even suppositories.  Many women (they think 50% in the US) have too much oestregon (the dominant hormone in the first half of you cycle) and this doesn't allow you to produce enough progesterone (the dominant hormone in the second half of your cycle) and this can cause a huge range of side effects from fertility issues, pmt, breast cancer through to osteoporosis.  Check out this website www.progesterone.co.uk

H xx


----------



## keemjay

i too get sludge normally and less when i took cyclgest/used the nat prog cream. the last 2 cycles i have had very short af's but then had very heavy sludge for over a week up the next af - so think its def left over from last af, what i want to know is why it doesnt come out during the first af and hangs about all that time. 
did that make sense


----------



## Catwoman

Just a quick one – boss breathing down my neck…
Erica – I'm so, so sorry. I was hoping so much that you'd get a bfp. The whole thing sucks. I send you lots of love and hugs.
Everyone else – Hope you're all OK (great news about the follies, Julie!). Will try and drop in later for a proper 'chat' when the coast is clear...
Lots of love,
c xx


----------



## Holly C

KJ - your post made perfect sense.  I actually pm'd you about this but not sure if you received it    Apparently when there is an oestrogen dominance i.e not enough progesterone there is not enough time for it to break down properly and it gets left over for the next month - hence why it is brown and old.  This can lead to an increase in the risk of getting endo and other nasties.  I know you are no longer going down the fertility route but my feeling is that the prog cream could still be of benefit to your ongoing health.  That's my 2p worth and hope you don't mind me dolling out my opinion    Feel free to send a   my way but if you have a different view and I know you've read loads too, I'd love to know.

H xx


----------



## keemjay

you're right you did pm me, i forgot 

i keep thinking about the cream, its in my drawer still, i have to get it out of my head that its for fertility purposes and just think of it as something to do for my general health. i'm sick of sludging, like a giant snail half the time  you've just given me a little extra push

kj aka mollusc-woman


----------



## Holly C

Ahhh KJ - pleased to be of help in a small way.  That special friend of yours in your pic will start eyeing you up for his dinner with all this talk of slugs and snails  

H x

PS forgot to say - great news about Live 8!!  It's going to be a great summer for live bands!  DH is starting it off tonight with... omg Neil Diamond!  He's been a fan forever - bless him!


----------



## keemjay

are you going to neil diamond too?

4 weeks today till keane in hyde park 

and it was 4 weeks on mon till cold play at crystal palace and only 5 days till the new album 

how many times are you going to text to win your tickets to live8? was trying to convince dh that driving to Edinborough in the camper would be a good idea but he's not convinced....think he's prob right 

kj x


----------



## Holly C

No - he's going with his little sis.  I went a couple of years ago and couldn't do it again.  Mr Diamond thinks he's still in his 20s - it's a little bit worrying when he thinks the ladies will still throw their knickers when he's notching up towards 70.  He's certainly no Sean Connery or even Tom Jones!!

Yep - Keane on 29th and then we head to Coldplay in Glasgow on Jul 02 then REM the following week!  I didn't catch it yesterday - when is it we are supposed to go to Edinburgh?  I hope it's not when we are scheduled up there with the MIL..... we need your camper!! - Accommodation is proving difficult without that being an extra issue!    

H x


----------



## keemjay

forgot you were going to REM too. we must try a meet up at either Keane or REM.
live8 concert is july 2nd, with 'march' to the G8 summit supposedly afterwards - you sure cold play gig is still on  i just realised sil and bil are having retirement/50th/anniversary party that day, even if we didnt go to hyde park for the concert i would want to be at the very least watching it. we will be in big trouble if we dont make this retirement do - they've been planning it for months, oh grrrr

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Oh No!  It seems Sir Bob is impacting on all our plans!!  Thanks for the warning about the gig - am doing a frantic search online now to see what the state of play is but it appears the March in Edinburgh is on July 6 and plans regarding concerts will be released next week....  arrrggghhh!

H


----------



## JED

Hi everyone!
Firstly lots of   to Erica. I know how I feel each month of BFN just trying naturally or with Clomid so can only imagine how awful it must be after going through a month of treatment babe.    Thinking of you.

CK6 -   to you also although hoping there is still a glimmer of hope?

Julie - wow!  9 follies!  Whatever you're doing pass on some tips!  I have my day 9 scan tomorrow morning.  Hope you don't have to sit at reception for too long!  

Holly - my progesterone cream finally arrived so will try it out on my 2ww along with my suppositories.  Do you think it would be safe to use both together? I can't see why not?

Hi to everyone else.  What a dreary day out there!  Anyone else addicted to BB yet?  I'm out tonight but making sure I'm home for 9pm for BB and Desperate housewives double episode - if ever there is an excuse for a big block of green and blacks in front of the tele - this is it!

Have a good afternoon everyone.
Jo xx


----------



## shazia

Hello ladies,

Erica so so sorry about your negative. Chin up chicken sending you lots of love.

CK6 Not giving up on you yet the same as everybody else here, sending you loads of positive vibes and  .

Was just reading a while back about taking agnus castus but thik only caught the end of the convo. Is it ok to take whilst doing this iui business. I have been taking for a while now and am getting slightly worried that I should have stopped. Any info greatly received - maybe Holly C can help me on this as you seem to be a bit of a health guru. Please!!!

Anyway, been for day 12 scan today and theres absolutely nothing there!!!!! Well not quite true she said there was a hazy mass on the right side but not big enough to tell at the mo. Was really disappointed as have been having loads of twinges especially on the left habd side and really thought I was responding. Haven't given up hope yet as I did respond very late to clomid, about day 21, but thought this would be different   Have been ordered some more drugs as have only one left and told to come back on Friday. Fingers crossed. Does this sound familiar to anybody else? Anything I can do?

Lots of love

Shazia


----------



## shazia

Hi **********,

Am prob going to have my scan at 9 on Friday. What scan day are you up to? Will keep fingers crossed for for you though.

Am also a huge BB fan although never watched Desp housewives, but I am obviously missing out! Who do you like in BB? Think Kemal is hysterical - love him!!

XX


----------



## Holly C

Hello hello

Julie - I got bored of mine too - change is good!  We miss your lovely smiley face tho!  Only another 40 min or so to go - phew!

Jo - my gut feeling is to leave the progerestone cream and just use the cyclogest this time.  If this cycle is not successful (hope it is!!) then start it in the month you have off.  I wouldn't like to think of you having too much progesterone - not that it would be dangerous but could make you feel a bit squiffy and just think its best to err on the side of caution.

Shazia - no you mustn't use Agnus Castus while doing treatment.  It's very powerful and works with hormones and will upset and offset what you are being given.  It should only be used before treatment to help with hormone balance and then it can be started a month or so after if not successful and if not starting another course of treatment.  Sorry to hear of the trouble you are having with growing follies.  I'm sorry I can't shed any light on this either but hopefully someone else can.  I remember our Con saying it took one lady 21 days or so on meds but they got there in the end.  The strange thing was the next treatment cycle she did went as clockwork so maybe they need a little nudge sometimes  

Will have to nip out for the G&B for tonite!  Yipee have the house to myself to enjoy it all too!

H xx


----------



## shazia

Julie,

Not that far behind me then. Any idea when your basting day will be?

Are you still holding?!!! Good for the pelvic floor!!!!!

Am I being thick what is g&B??


----------



## shazia

Not a huge chocolate fan I'm afraid although having said that I could murder a flake at the mo. Only live over the road from Tesco so may take a wander over.

Just had a thought does anybody know if drinking herbal and fruit tea is ok cos I drink loads of that.

Want anything at tescos


----------



## shazia

No where is that?
Mine is in sunny(!) sutton(surrey)
Its literally over the road next door to the dump - NICE!!!


----------



## Holly C

Shazia - avoid herbal teas with raspberry leaf in them or dandelion, nettle etc.  It's best to stick to peppermint and cammomile during this time as those others mentioned do have an effect.

H xx


----------



## shazia

Good lord you're a mine of information. Thanks so much.

Anything I should be taking?

XX


----------



## petal b

erica-so sorry 

god you ladies can chat 
come on ladies we need some good news

well no work for a few days this is me dancing with joy 
thanks holly for asking,am feeling alot better,still have a bad chest which does not seem to be going but feel better apart from that

juileangel-so glad things are going well with you,god all the follies you got this time,fancy sending some my way


----------



## creaky

Hello girls - back again...

Shazia - my follies are really slow growers too, even with the injections. Had two cycles of IUI and on day 11 nothing, then by day 14ish I have lovely follies; have ovulated on both cycles on Day 18....slow but sure I like to think?

Caroline and Erica -   my thoughts are with you.

Julie - what great follies - have my fingers (but not my legs) crossed for you!

To everyone else - "HI" and  


I had my second basting last Thursday and it went well - 30 million swimmers with really good motility.
I wore my lucky orange knickers and am thinking really positive this time, because my Consultant said it was the most pro-active thing I could do! 

Take care all,

Creaky x


----------



## Holly C

Creaky great to hear from you   You're on the 2ww again      yep let's keep it all positive for this time!!  Am sure those lucky orange pants work!!

Shazia - have you read the introduction to IUI by Megan at the top of the threads page?  There are some good tips about what to eat etc and also what to avoid during the 2ww.  I wouldn't start taking anything new right at this point but if it's not successful (and of course it will be!!!) then there are other things you could consider - but I'm really not an expert at all - just things I've picked up along the way. 

H xx


----------



## creaky

Holly - I just took your advice to Shazia and re-read Megan's IUI guide...so glad I did because I've been suffering with noxious wind these past few days, and just couldn't work out what I'd eaten to cause it....now I can blame the pessaries! Good job I work from home really, there's only the cats to gas here...

Good old Aussie Meg - between you and her, you've got the answers to everything....


----------



## keemjay

holly am trying to make out your pic - i can see its NZ but where? first guess Mt Cook?

shazia - my dh works in sutton  you (and everyone else) should fruit teas with hibiscus in them cos apparently that prevents implantation. theres a thread on the complimentary therapies board but might be a few pages in cos i read it a while back.....unfortunately most fruit teas contain it 

i've just eaten a mini G&B white choc - i got loads of them for my b'day, have nearly finished them now, have been very controlled really....

kj x


----------



## Holly C

KJ - Pah!  Forget being controlled - if they were given to you then they are calorie free anyway    Good tip re herbal teas - phew!  The photo is of Diamond Lake in Fiordland - fabulous!  Good news - Coldplay are performing in London then flying up to do Glasgow concert that same evening - hope they won't be too pooped!

Aaaah Creaks - happy to help!  Megs is sorely missed around here!

Have developed a funny tummy with vomiting and er ahem the other..... not sure why.... maybe the thought of the MIL coming shortly.....

Sickly H xx

PS Just checked out the Peppermint Tea ingredients and its all ok - another tea that is safe is Redbush (used to work there) - but I won't do a sales pitch promise!


----------



## shazia

Hi girlies,

Creaky I will let you know the outcome on Friday which will be my day 14. I am sure something is going on because of al the twinges, still time will tell! Thanks for the support  

Holly - Will def read the intro. I really need to get my body into gear aswell as my mind!!

Keemjay - wow thats amazing your dh works in sutton, what does he do? Do you live round here then or does he commute.
I am def. gonna look at my teas now. Its all so confusing I came off tea because read that caffeine was bad for you!!

********** - didn't get the flake rain put me off so obviously wasn't that desperate!!! Still have saved the waistline or what there is of it for one more day!!

Off to have my hair cut - hurrah

Speak tomorrow

LOts of love

XXXX


----------



## MollyW

CR -   Okay, won't breathe a word about Nip Tuck, except to say it got off to a slow start but just got better and better - certainly as good if not better than the first series. You will LOVE it!

Can't wait for Desperate Housewives tonight, but not sure I will make it till midnight - and can't set the video as we have a generator which goes off when we go to bed!  

KJ, Shazia - how bizarre, I used to work in Sutton many moons ago at Reed Business Publishing. Is it still there?

Creaky - good luck on the 2ww. Sounds like everything is looking good for this one... 

Petal -   enjoy the week off!

KJ - did you get tickets for Live 8? You will be gigged out this summer!  

Holly  Hope you feel better soon. Maybe you can hitch a ride on the Coldplay flight! 

I'm just off home now. Feeling crampy so off to put me feet up!
       

Love Me
x


----------



## keemjay

awww poor you holly -  at it being cos of MIL!!! more likely a reaction to window cleaning - its extremely bad for your health....

i've still got my lurgy rash, most irritating, and its on my face too now. wasnt going to leave the house but due to a long power cut i had to go out and do jobs.....luckily its not a red rash, just extremely pimplyy

phew at cold play, that was close!!

havent been to diamond lake - will have to make sure i go next time  we did a fly -cruise- fly trip from queenstown to milford sound on our first trip - was fab!

kj x

molly - take care hunster    tickets arent available till mon and its a text lottery!!!


----------



## Holly C

ooooh Molly - good idea. Take it easy and definitely only                                 

Have you got any aloe vera gel KJ - it can sting a bit but works for me on that sort of thing.....

xx


----------



## shazia

Can't find the iui intro thread HELP

Am I stupid or what?


----------



## ck6

blimey you lot can really talk ...phoned  clinic again spoke to dominque ...she said they had money on me ..... anyway i'd say defo all over.... going on the pill on friday.... dh is really devasted goes all quiet into himself... thanks for everyones kind words.... learnt alot catching up with you lot... thankfully the only herbal tea i drink is peppermint.. didn't know its the pessaries that cause my awful pong... ... 2 hou8rs of desparte housewives how cool wednesday nights won't quite be the same without them..also nip tuck fan, and bb hmmm not sure about them all yet... anyway we have holiday to look forward too also seeing coldplay...used one of their songs at our wedding  ( think it was trouble)  feel a bit better now i know where i'm going ... thanks girls love caroline xxx  shazia do want an answer to that


----------



## shazia

Not from you Caroline NO!!!!!

Love ya

   So sorry babe


----------



## ck6

go to the main iui page its 2nd item down  beginners guide to iui by aussie meg  by the way i wrote that slowly so you could read it       good job we are related    ... yeah thanks looking forward to going on the pill.... need to put on half a stone NOT   oh well xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

wow page 15, candy must be asleep 

shazia - we live in woking, bit of a trek for dh but not toooo bad. he works as an IT testing manager.
theres the 'iui beginners guide' and the 'introducing iui girls' at the top of the iui homepage - not sure which you are after?

holly i think this is beyond aloe veras help, from neck/face to bikini line now, also am touchy about putting stuff on my skin cos i'm usually allergic to everything and i really dont want to make it worse 

molly 

kj x


----------



## ck6

wow kj i have an auntie who lives in westfield woking


----------



## keemjay

i am just around the corner from westfield, in Old Woking......


----------



## Holly C

Caroline - hang in there honey!  Hopefully it's not all over yet and Dominique and the gang are right!!  Look after both of you   

KJ- rashes are so annoying - a trip to the Dr then do you think?  I was reading that other progesterone book this morning (the one you have) and both it and Dr Lees say they can be related to hormones as well.... dig out that prog cream!  Anyone beginning to get sick of hearing about it     I'm still having testing for my rash but its proving to be pretty inconclusive.  I'm about to have light testing but am pretty sure it's not sunlight - it didn't come up in Kefalonia so doubt very much its that    

Shazia - have you found the into yet  

xx

PS also I've started taking a supplement called pycogenol which I originally got for DH's high abnormals but when I read the information found out it's also good for inflammatory conditions so maybe that's also helping.... wwwpharmanord.com French maritime bark apparently - lots of clinical trials.. blah blah blah....


----------



## keemjay

I'm pretty sure this is just some unspecified allergic reation to something. i'm sure the doc would say take Piriton or something, which i could get over the counter, and which i might do tomoz if it hasnt calmed down. have never had it before so think its unlikely to be hormonal 
whats your rash like? how long have you had it?what do you wash in?should we start a 'rash' thread 

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Maybe we should  

Mine affects my eyes - they swell up so I look bug eyed    I only developed it a couple of years ago and have been battling it off and on.  Don't seem to be able to get to the bottom of what causes it.  This time of year can be particularly bad for rashes but soz I can't offer any further advice on yours....

x


----------



## keemjay

i forgot it was your eyes  am presuming you have had all the usual allergy testing  animals/ dust/grasses etc? my eyes swell up if i touch an animal and then touch my eyes/face. also feathers (pillows included). Horses are particularly bad. my bro is allergic to silver birch trees at particualr times of the year...we're a very allergic family  tho my allergies are MUCH better since i gave up wheat and gluten...even asthma has improved loads....

kjx


----------



## Holly C

Yes - I've had those tests done but I wonder if maybe it's something the cat brings in with him at certain times but then it came up really bad in New York and Italy and he wasn't with me...  Really annoying that we can't get to the bottom of it.  We are wheat/gluten free too and feel all the better for it and did think that's what it was for a while but not so.  Poor old you - would hate not to have pets etc and silver birches definitely make me and DH sneeze.

Just remembered you were making a pizza base the other day - have you got a recipe for a wheat free one?

Sorry - everyone this is turning into a bit of a me me me thing!

H xx


----------



## ck6

ah holly its really interesting.... i'm also a very allergic person..whats the story with wheat  and glueten  also suffer with asthma although not had any bad attacks since i divorced first husband..... was probably allergic to him


----------



## Holly C

Caroline - you do make me laugh        I was going to give you some info about all that but then you started your new journey and thought it might not be the best time to start it all.  Basically wheat and gluten can increase your sensitivity to allergies, asthma etc.  Nutritionists suggest that you reduce or eliminate your intake of these grains and then monitor how you are feeling after a given period.  It's important to replace them with alternatives though for example have oats for breakfast instead of weetabix, brown rice salads or baked potatos for lunch and not sandwiches or try rye bread, quinoa and millet at dinner time in place of white rice etc.  It really does help a number of things.

H xx 

PS KJ just noticed your friend Steve on the news.  I hope they manage to persuade them to change their stance on the speed cameras on the A23 without further casualties - makes me so angry that they will only do it if there are more accidents -so VERY wrong


----------



## keemjay

holly its not a perfume or dh's aftershave is it? a couple of my dh's aftershaves really get me sneezing and i cant do perfume at all - i tried sparying it further down my body ie legs so it wasnt so near my nose but it just gave me a rash/eczema wherever i sprayed it!!.....

i will IM you the pizza base recipe later - its pretty good, if a little time consuming 

right the 'holly and keem medical problems solved without conventional medicine show' is now drawing to a close before i starve to death - meant to be making aloo gobi to use up cauliflower....have majorly gone off cauliflower cheese bleurrgh

laters hun, and everyone else watching 

kj x

ck6 - its my personal opinion that we all eat far too much wheat and that it is responsible for all manner of illhealth from childhood ezcema/asthma/behaviourial probs/adhd to irritable bowel syndrome in adults. i gave it up cos i developed gastritis (acid stomach) which only subsided when on very strong drugs (on which you werent allowed to conceive ) within a week of giving it up i was off the drugs and feeling amazing. previously i couldnt eat anything without pain if i wasnt on the drugs.that was nearly 3 years ago and havent looked back. knock on effects which i wasnt expecting were significant improvement in my excema and asthma (had since childhood) and feeling much more energy and an overall feeling of good health (do take very high quality liquid vits and minerals too) looking back i was actually a very tummy achy child and my bro and sis used to call me 'the whiff' cos i passed alot of wind  so i think i was sensitive to it way back then. i'm not quite sure if its the whaet or the gluten but as they kinda go hand in hand i avoid both

candy - page 16


----------



## keemjay

hmmm whats stevie been up to today then, will have to phone him  what news was it on? national or local?


----------



## Holly C

BBC1 South East 

Look fwd to recieving recipe when you get a mo!

Thanks babe and enjoy your dinner  

xx

PS Candy are you ok honey??


----------



## ck6

thanks girls...i should look into wheat free stuff.... that was weird holly that you are cooking aloo gobi as first husband was from india... lived on stuff like that and lentils and lots of rice...hmmm maybe that was the problem ....  candy page 17 now .......btw.. am i tempting fate ? brown goo seems to be subsiding... thats it af will def come now    need to cook..oh no its pasta tonight ...is that a no no ? xxxxxx


----------



## ck6

whoops its not holly doing aloo gobi  sorry kj  ..... xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Fraid so Caroline - but you can get yummy spelt pasta from health food stores that does the trick.  Hate to say it but dairy products are another thing that can trigger asthma and eczema.... soy and rice milk are good alternatives or sheep/goats milk - bet I'm starting to scare you now!!

H xx


----------



## ck6

thanks holly.... dh's hands are very bad and split at the moment.... although he is off bread as on a diet anyway i'm finding all the banter very interesting....well i told you just been to the loo for 99th time today and af has come and is staying !!! should have kept my big gob shut !!!! xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Ahhh Caroline - I really feel for you after everything. So sad.  Sending  you loads of love and cuddles to DH too.  Take good care of each other - have a snuggle and keep talking to each other to help you get through it.

H


----------



## Rachel B

Hi Girls

Wow, you've been chatty today - page 17!! 

So sorry to read of the BFNs.  Thinking of you Catwoman, Erica, Caroline, and CK6 - hope you are all coping okay.

I've been away for a few days (with the in-laws!) but it's nice to be back and able to log in to FF.  I think I am getting addicted to this website.

Holly - Hope you had a great holiday.  So impressed by how much you know!

Julie - Good luck for this round of treatment.  Very impressive follies!

Molly - Good luck for testing.  Sending you lots of     .  A BFP is definitely overdue for the IUI girls!

Keemjay - Just read your infertility is.... thread.  Hope it gives your friend some idea what you have been going throuhg.  I will have to go back and post as I can relate to it all.

Manda W - Hope you are doing okay 2ww buddy.  Less than a week to go now.  

Hi to everyone else out there - Jess  (was that the Aldeburgh fish and chip shop??!), Petal, Creaky, Skinny, Shazia, Jodi, Victoria, Moosey, Megan and CAndy and all the names I've missed.

Love Rachel


----------



## petal b

hi ladies,just come back from appointment with consultant and no more iui for us   ivf is our next step,feeling abit shocked,maybe because  i have just found out the price (ha ha)did know how much it would be,and not sure when to start.do we have a hoilday and save and then do it or no hoilday not that a hoilday is more inportant because it is not it is just that we were looking forward to a break if you know what i mean or start abit sooner,not really sure what to do.the consultant sits there and talks like we are just going to start straight away,i felt like saying HELLO WE ARE NOT THE ONES WITH THE JAG OUTSIDE   .he has also put me on aspirin and metfoin (spelling may not be right) not really sure what for,so if anyone could help that would be great,and i also have to cut out sugar (oh no) none at all and have a pint of milk a day(what is that all about)and have brown everything.............sounds like hell.
anyway if anyone coan help that would be great.and i am sad that i will have to leave this thread  and go over to ivf...i want to say here  (and not really sure about ivf again.speak to you soon luv petal b
has anyone heard of blastocyst,isorry to ask so many things i did ask him but it all seemed to go over my head


----------



## keemjay

desp housewives v.good!! but bit of a cliffhanger ending  julie how did you manage to get into work on time after staying up till midnight? i've only just woken up!!

petal, i say go on hols, you could use the break and you'll be all nice and relaxed and will have got your head round the ivf, theres some stuff about metfomin on the pcos board i think

ck6  

aloo gobi was yummy 

off for 5 mile walk round Virginia Water lake today with a friend and poss picnic if it doesnt chuck it down...

laters

kjxxx


----------



## Holly C

Morning

Yes Desperate Housewives was fab!!!  Annoyingly DH arrived home 15 min before the end and of course wanted to chat but I managed to fob him off    Can't wait for the next series!!  Of course it's all good because Nip/Tuck is on again in the meantime but Molly it means you're going to be a bit bored of a night come Wednesdays!!  How are you feeling today?

Julie - tummy is still a bit odd.....  and have a headache but that could be the amount of time I spent looking at the screen yesterday!  I'm supposed to be meeting a friend in Oxford St today but not sure if I should... don't want to get caught in an embarrassing situation    Sending you     for tomorrow's scan and hoping the little nippers have tailed off.

Petal - ooooh it sounds like a horrible old decision you've got to make but I would be inclined to do the holiday too.  As the other girls have said - you are likely to be that much more relaxed which can only be a good thing.  If you are still unclear about the drugs/asprin that he mentioned perhaps you could call the clinic and get them to explain. I'm sure the nurses would be familiar with it if after looking at the pages KJ suggests you're still unclear.  I think your consultant sounds really good as he has done so much for you with getting your DP's swimmers better with vits and now wants you to go on a whole food/natural food diet to help as well.  I know it seems really daunting but you get used to it after a few weeks and you feel loads healthier too.  We started it about 3 years ago and haven't looked back.

Hi Rachel - really I don't know that much at all especially when it comes to clinic stuff and drugs etc - but as we persued a natural route before we got to the bottom of DH's problem we picked up a few things along the way that can be of real benefit and just hope someone else can benefit from our learning curve too  

KJ - Thanks for sending the pizza base recipe.  Will be good to give it a go    Have a lovely walk - hope the sun shines for you - it's supposed to put in an appearance later this morning so go get that picnic - yum!

Right - must get a move on and decide if I'm going into town  

Hi to all you other lovelies!  Thinking of you all on the 2ww and CR, Catwoman, Caroline, Erica big smoochies (the smiley's aren't working....)

H xx


----------



## ck6

just did  a long old post and couldn't post it thought candy had caught up with us  
petal...i've just done my first ivf and stayed here all the other threads are quite quiet in comparision....some consultants are very insensitive to financial issues....what is it about brown food and sugar then?
don't tell me about d housewives dh recorded it but now i've got to work out how to use the video... or i'm going to be a desparate housewife    dh is king of gadgets and i'll prob have to turn on 5 other things to get the video to work !!!
creaky.. good luck when is your testing day ?
molly good luck for friday    holly and kj thanks for the chat last night it does hepl to talk   enjoy your walk kj 
rachel.. glad you are back 
where is manda w ? 
shazia... where are you ? x
erika ... how are you doing  i was thinking about you alot yesterday 
cr  where are you ... i start pill tomorrow ... we can be 'pill buddies' !!!! does anyone know what pill is for ?? apart from the obvisous 
hello julie... thanks for pm  
right video calling hope you all have a lovely day lots of love caroline


----------



## CR

hello lovelies

julie - hope your follies are behaving. loads of luck for weekend.  i will miss you, cos i am off horse racing tomorro and then straight off to brighton for a fab weekend with my lovely dp.  he is treating me because he barely saw me on my birthday a while back and has been working so hard, i have barely seen him in weeks.  except at the clinic for basting!!!
so loads of good luck for you and i will defo be thinking of you and sending you pos vibes.

ck6 - no free anything for me on nhs, because dp has a son from previous marriage.  so i get big fat zero from nhs.  good eh, i have thought about taking it further, against my civil rights or something, but i need to put my energies into ttc!  perhaps i need to talk politics with jess p!!
i hope you are feeling ok today.  are you still going to test today?
yes we will be pill buddies.  i am on day 3.  i am taking it to be sure i have zero csyts on next iui.  not sure if you can take it for other fert purposes.  but domenique has told me that it encourages more follies on your next go at iui after taking the pill also.

molly - thanks for keeping quiet about nip tuck.  hope you are feeling good today.

keemjay - i spray my perfume on my clothes to avoid rashes.  is this an option for you?

holly/keemjay - can i pls have the healthy pizza base recipe?  hope you feeling better holly.

got to do some work.  boss watching me still.

have a fab day and i will try to get back on later.  hi to all, i am thinking of all of you.
crxxxx


----------



## JED

Morning everyone!
I was a good girl and didn't end up watching the second episode of DH's as I had to get up at 5.20 this morning for my 9 day scan.  Taped it though so will watch it tonight at a more respectable hour!

Petal - what a dilemma - I would tend to agree with the other girls about the holiday first and IVF when you're more relaxed but then if you are anything like me you would be impatient to start the tx.  

KJ - wow - a 5 mile walk - puts me to shame!  

Julie - how's your tx going?  Do you have a firm date for basting yet?

I did my first injection last night and had to say it took me a couple of goes before I actually plucked up the courage to stick it in!  But actually it wasn't so bad afterall and will be much less worried about it tonight.  Scan this morning showed 5 follies but the doc was not happy with that saying that if they all keep growing at the rate they are the tx might have to be cancelled!  So am waiting anxiously by the phone for my blood test results and the day of my next scan.  Fingers crossed it doesn't have to be abandoned as I have really geared myself up for it now!!!  Anyway, will keep you posted.

Jo xxx


----------



## teri

Hello Eveyone, i hope you don't mind me joining in!    My name is Teri and I due to have my first 'basting' at 11.45 !To say i'm nervous is an understatment! 
we had our scan on tuesday and I have good follicles, remainder not so good 
My dh and I drove to the hospital this morning like maniacs with the sample under my arm!  so at the moment there being washed ready for me!  

I would love to be able to chat with everyone going through this, because friends and family have been really good but they don't know what it is really like!


----------



## keemjay

CR - have tried spraying perfume on my clothes but it still; seems to make its way onto my skin somehow!! it makes me sneeze anyway and perfumes have loads of not very nice chemicals in them so I just smell au natural now  have fun in brighton 

my lurgy seems to be going down slowly thank god, frash air will do it good

JED well done on the injection   and  to a couple of those follies. ask the clinic whether they will aspirate a  couple for you (pop them basically) some girls have had that done if they've had too many....

julie - good luck for tomorrows scan 

holly - can you forward that pizza base recipe to CR - i didnt save it.....

molly - big fat juicy  

kj x

teri   for todays basting


----------



## JED

Hiya,
Keemjay - I agree with you about perfume, every time I wear it it gives me a headache so I now have a drawer full of it that people have given me over the years but can't wear!    

Yeah I know Julie mentioned having some of her extra follies aspirated but I don't think my clinic does it.  They think perhaps I should stop taking the Puregon but won't know till they get the blood results.  Here I was thinking i would be dissapointed as probably only had one follie like I did the other times on Clomid!

Also just thought I'd say that I read the other day that Soya products and also pea's had a negative effect on fertility?!  I don't know how true that is but I'm staying off both of them just in case.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Julie - hoping some of those extra follies have disappeared?  

Jo sss
Jo xx


----------



## JED

Sorry - forgot to say welcome Teri!  Good luck with your basting this morning!  Let us know how it goes!

Also...don't know what is up with all those sss's at the end of my last post!!


----------



## Holly C

Hi again

Decided not to risk the trip into London - breakfast hasn't stayed put too well... sorry TMI I can hear you all saying!!

KJ and CR have sent on the recipe to CR  

Welcome Teri!!  Hope it's all going well and heaps and heaps of     for the 2ww!  Be sure to read (if you haven't already) Megan's beginner's guide to IUI - it's full of good tips to help you through it.

Hi Jo - how annoying!!!!!  Hope the phone call comes in and it's all ok - my fingesrs are cxd orf yuo (see they are soo crossed I can't typoe poeperly)    

I agree with Julie CR - that really is just NOT fair!  I phoned a clinic the other day and I'm sure they said that the conditions were if you didn't already have a child with your current partner - no mention of partners etc   Yes let's get Jess on the case!!

Where is that sun

xx

PS how come Candy is letting us away with so many pages


----------



## Jessygirl

Morning ladies.........on my way for my first injection of menopur(spelling).  Does it hurt?  Only found out yesterday that i am doing IUI this month.......
Thanks
JG


----------



## shazia

Morning peeps!!

Welcome Terri. I'm relatively new here too but you don't feel it for long as everybody is soooo friendly. Good luck with your basting and 2ww. You are in good company.

Well sitting here in my towel waiting for the sun to come out so I can put some summer clothes on. Will I be in my towel all day I ask myself!!!!! Could be!

Had a bit of a nightmare yesterday with the ordering of drugs. Why is the NHS so C**p, or maybe its just St Helier (wouldn't surprise me in the slightest). Afetr my scan yesterday the nurse said she would order me some more drugs. The drug co. rang and it wasn't the one they'd used before and she quoted me £170!!! She was really nice though and said the other co. may be cheaper so would fax my prescription over to them. They were £190!!!!Then realised that the bloody nurse had ordered the wrong drugs for me? Do they not read your notes After about 5 phone calls all has been sorted out and I know have the right drugs for £138. Phew.

As if its not stressful enough!!!

Sorry for rant   .............how are you all?


----------



## Candy

Opps how did you guys get to page 19 lol, good luck and babydust to all 

 

Cx


----------



## Candy

lol Holy, I am not quite sure how I missed that one 

CR you will miss this, but I am in Brighton this weekend with a bunch of girls dressed as school kids ..... god help me !!! hope you have a great time

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30802.new.html#new


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to say I had a  this morning. Did a First Response after spotting y'day. So   from me.

Sorry to start off this thread with bad news...

BTW. Jed - I read that about peas some time ago, but just bought some soya milk this morning as I read it can lengthen your cycle & mine are v. short at the mo. Anyone (Holly? Kim?) heard of this?

Love Molly
x


----------



## ck6

...really sorry molly   know how you're feeling   xx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Molly it's just not fair      Really thinking of you lovely one.  Hope you will get some time to take it easy and look after yourself.  Do you have next steps plan yet or just giving yourself a bit of time?

I was surprised to read Jo's posting regarding soya as that is all that we have in the house and I've not heard it before.  As you quite rightly said it is one of those things that is supposed to help as it contains phyto oestrogens.  Are you still using your progesterone cream?

xxx

PS big THANKS Candy for the new thread


----------



## Rachel B

Molly - so sorry to hear your news.    It just doesn't seem fair.  Take care of yourself.

Love Rachel


----------



## CR

molly - so sorry about your bfn.  is it your test day today?  big hugs to you.

candy - i will look out for you!!  but hopefully me and dp will be having a non-bms naughty weekend away and we won't see you!!  in the nicest possible way or course.  have fun.

thanks for the recipe holly.  you are very lovely.  hope your tum is behaving it's self.  
incidentally which clinic did you speak with that mentioned about current relationship being childless??  would love to know.
i am completed pi**ed that i get nothing from the system that i pay so much into.  more so that dp's child is 13yrs, lives with his mum and i have only known him since he has been 8yrs.  he is hardly what you call mine!!

blimey about the peas and soya products.  i have almost cut out diary and have been having soya products, milk and yoghurts.  do you think i am doing wrong??

julie - itching for your basting and a bfp from you.

got to do some more work on my report.
have a good afternoon
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

CR - From the advice I've had from my nutritionist I don't think we are doing the wrong thing with the soya products....  it's all a bit worrying really but I feel confident that soya is better for my system than dairy.  Many complimentary therapists believe that dairy products do more harm than good in people over the age of 3.... but don't   if that turns out to be bo*****s!  I think it's really important to find things out for yourself and be armed with information so that you can make informed decisions that are right for you.

The clinic that I spoke to was outside of your area (and mine as it turned out  ) was in Sidcup.  However I'm also approaching the Chaucer in Canterbury that Mr W will refer us to for ICSI on the NHS if need be. You could always try giving them a call - really helpful sounding people to find out the criteria.  The number is 01227825125.

Slaters xx


----------



## Holly C

Here's the list but it's not looking as fancy as usual!  Will try to tidy it up but if you could please pm where you are at so I can keep it accurate as poss - ta!

   2005 Positive Vibe Campaign 

          

  CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

Minkey   2nd Time Lucky!       Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan,  7lb 1oz  
ShellyM   11.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!        Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz     
Northern Lass   21.06.04   1st Time Lucky!      Thomas born Sun 6th Feb  5lb 8.5oz   
Scarlet      29.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!          Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly      28.07.04   1st Time Lucky !      Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb   3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz     
Oink      20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!     Myles Roger born 14th of March   6lb 14oz, 
Morgan   26.08.04 Converted to IVF       Robin  and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss      13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky      Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy     03.11.04 IVF                           
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05  2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert  
Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05

        

2ww Baby Makers 

Rachell B 08.06.05     
Manda W 10.06.05                                        
Teri 16.06.2005
Jane12 12.06.05 
Mimhg Michelle 19.06.2005
********** 22.06.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go

Jo JED
Jill
Shazia                                 
Creaky
Greeners 

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !
      

CR
Erika
Molly 
Nicola1 
Topsham  
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat—going again in June
Claireabelle—going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor  -break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
Skinnybint—waiting for cysts to go
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3- off to IVF
Jodsterrun- Going to IVF 
Aliday- Going to IVF May
Catwoman - moving on to IVF
PetalB- Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF


----------



## petal b

so sorry molly 

thanks ladies for all your help,well picked up the drugs and stuff this morning and had a chat with the nurse and still abit unsure of why i have to take all this stuff,oh well i am just going to get on with it.had a chat with dh last night and we are not going to be abe to afford ivf and holday.so no break,the most important thing is to start ivf and even without going away it is going to be tight so we won't be starting ivf until august.i want to start it straight away(am like this all the time cannot wait for anything ha ha)so for now am going to start this new food thing,wonder what all the brown is about anyway,and lots of trying naturally.you never know.....anyway thanks for you helpful words  and just for being here.....


----------



## CR

thanks holly for info.  all my reading up on pcos suggests to cut down on diary and replace with soya.  soya supposedly better for pcos than diary.  so i will stick with soya products i think.  but i guess everything in moderation.  i don't do moderation too well though!! 
mr w is the man who told me that i am not eligible for nhs assistance.  so i am not sure that i would be able to be referred to the chaucer or anywhere else for that matter.  not sure if the nuffield t.wells has the nhs contract for fertility treatment in the m/stone and t/wells health area or not as yet?  i do know they were going for it.  not sure if any result as yet.  do you know?
i have an nhs appt with mr w mid june, but their hands are tied i guess if i don't meet the criteria.  through the nhs mr w gives me more metformin and clomid, other than that there is not much nhs can do for me.   unless i find some outstanding reason to go to a board of bods who think i might be deserving of nhs iui or ivf, which i have been told is highly unlikely, so i have discounted it.  sometimes i wish we had lied about dp have a child from a previous relationship.  but hindsight is a helpful thing!
saying all that mr w is lovely and helps wherever he can.  i have total faith in him.  he gave a talk at the fertility meeting at m/stone hosp some months ago and is passionate about fertility.
i am droning on now and this is not getting my report done!
catch you all soon,
crxxx

ps julie are you on reception this afternoon, remember to go before you go to the reception!


----------



## JED

hi girls,

I read about the soya in Zita Wests book and also on the internet but like you say, everything in moderation, I still have the odd soya latte as I don't have dairy either, mostly rice milk.

Holly babe, can you add my name to the roller coaster and injector girls. ta

Hope everyone is having a good day - I've got acupunture tonight and am really looking forward to the relaxation because it's been a nightmare here at work! 

Still no phone call about my next scan and over eager follies!  

Jo xxx


----------



## Candy

Holly thanks for taking over the list


----------



## Holly C

You're welcome!  

Candy - so close now!!

Ohhh Julie - don't laugh it might cause an unavoidable accident  

No worries CR - I would put in a call to the Chaucer anyway... can't hurt and then you would have a definitive answer    It appears that the Chaucer got the contract not Nuffield TW unfortunately    Yes I agree Mr W is a very nice man and it's nice to have a team that is 100% committed and believe in what they are doing.  I am reluctant to go to the Chaucer - would prefer to stick with the excellent care at Nuffield but.... it would mean throwing away a chance to have it paid for....we'll see...  Caroline out of interest... and hope you don't mind me asking.... do you know how much your treatment at the clinic was?

Jo - thanks chickie have added you to the list now and soz for missing you off - what am I like    Hope you get the call with the green light v v soon!!  And agree moderation is key.  We used to use rice milk but it's quite hire in sugar GI etc, almond milk is lovely but a tad expensive - oat milk is terrible - blah!  I think we probably should rotate more but I love the alpro soya yogs at breakfast    But tell me this - why doesn't the moderation thing work for me when it comes to G&Bs?  Half a cake in a sitting and that's only cos DH has eaten the rest of it!  I'm doing well now we're back from holiday again tho.  Hopefully my tummy bug has helped it too    

Petal - I know what you mean - when you've made a decision you just want to get on with it.  Hope you'll keep popping in and telling us how you are getting on  

Lunch seems to have stayed put so hopefully I'm over the worst of it now.

xx


----------



## Rachel B

Don't talk about cake and chocolate!!  I've just had a Thornton's mint truffle bar and am feeling very very guilty.

Holly - thanks for adding me to list.  It will remind me that my test day is 8th June and NOT BEFORE!!  .  Glad you are feeling a bit better.

Petal - I think you've made a good decision and can hopefully feel positive about moving forwards.

Just need to have a mini-rant - I was on the BBC website earlier and came across a survey/message board thing where people had posted their views on the NHS offering one free go at IVF.  It made me so angry reading all these people's comments about it not being our right to have babies, how selfish we all are, how we are part of this "me, me, me" culture, we've been career girls and left it too late, we should all just adopt (cos that's easy, right?), smokers deserve treatment on NHS as they've paid so much tax, if we can't afford treatment we can't afford a child etc, etc, etc.  I'm sure you've all heard it before but I couldn't believe some of the comments.  I don't disagree that the NHS needs more money, but I don't think cutting fertility treatment is necessarily going to solve anything!!  

Anyway, rant over and on a calmer note I am looking forward to my first appointmnet with homeopathic doctor tomorrow, with a view to seeing what kinds of therapy may be of benefit.  If nothing else I'm sure it will be good for my state of mind and overall wellbeing.  Aside from fertility issues, we must be the healthiest girls on the planet!!

Lucy Lou - Good luck for testing.  Hope it's good news.

Hello to everyone else 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Rachel - I'm going to go and have a look at that website right now      That type of thinking is so blinkered and selfish!  It's time they learned a few home truths!

Enjoy your apptmt!

H x


----------



## AussieMeg

A huge huge thank you to Holly for doing the list. Thank you sooooo mcuh.


----------



## moosey

Molly- Sorry to hear about your BFN.  take care and take it easy


Racehl - Good luck with your homeopathy tomorrow!

Big   to all the lovely FF girls out there!

One more day to the weekend!     (i just wanted an excuse to use the bouncy ball thingy!)


----------



## ERIKA

OMG so many pages to catch up on!!! Apologies now for mistakes and/or anyone I've missed but I'm still not feeling myself. Head & feelings a bit   to match the rest of me I hear you say!
Thank you all so much   for lovely messages yesterday you are one hell of a bunch of gals & I don't know what I'd do without you & I really mean that. Well here goes with 10 page catch-up...........
Julie - Thanks hun   for yesterday & lots of goodluck for tomorrow     I hope the follies are behaving & that basting goes ahead.
Caroline -   what can I say mate I'm just right there with you. So sorry to hear your news, what's your next step?
Kim - Hope your rash is better & how controlled were you with your birthday chocolates   what a good girl. Did you have your picnic?
Catwoman - Hello matey   how are things with you?
Jo - Well done with injection last night   it's not as bad as you think is it. Fingers crossed that treatment goes ahead.
CR - Enjoy your weekend away.......being spoilt by DH   sounds fab.
Teri - Hello & welcome   to the thread & lots of luck for basting today.
Jessygirl - Hi Clomid thread buddy, how are the injections going   
Shazia -   for scan tomorrow.
Holly - Concerts sound great, wish I was going   Hope your tummy is feeling better.
Creaky - Glad your basting went well wishing you lots of luck with the   I must get some of those orange knickers!!
Rachel - Good luck with 2ww & no testing too early   Thorntons bar sounds yummy.
Petal - Wishing you the very best   moving onto IVF. I would also give up the chance of a holiday to move onto the next treatment. You don't have to leave us though mate, keep in touch we will   otherwise.
Molly -   hun I don't know what else to say only I'm right there with you & so sorry to hear your news.
Megan, Moosey & everyone else   hope you're ok.
Erica.xxx


----------



## shazia

Holly can you add me to the injector girls. Thanks sweetie.
Hope tums feeling better.
Just a  quickie as in desperate need of food....from Tesco's bleuuurggh hate shopping!!!
Will catch up with you all either later or tomorrow after scan.


----------



## Holly C

Sure thing Shazia!

Good luck with scan babes    

Julie - can't wait to hear how things have gone when you log in tomoz    

H xx


----------



## petal b

erica-thanks for your kind words and i hope you feel better (in yourself)soon

holly c-hope you feel better after your tummy bug and am feeling very postive about starting ivf(this may change )and now have soon more info on the drugs that the consultant gave me

caroline-how are you feeling today

**********-am thinging you and hope things are going well 

kim-hope your rash is going and lucky you with the chocolate

rachel-good luck with your two weeks 

shazia-good luck with you scan tomorrow

hello to everyone one else


----------



## ck6

hello ...i watched desparte housewives ...needed instructions over the phone and 4 remote controls     like someone said cliff hanger ...at least there is another series
holly please can you stick my name on your list....if you lot don't mind me hanging around here   ...in answer to your question about cost...of course i don't mind... some how don't ask how dh has me covered on bupa at work, and they paid for some investigations ( thats what dh called the scans) ...and some drugs ... that is the costly part... our bill for ivf drugs was £549 approx  ...( we have used all our bupa money on the iui's) i have price list here.... sit down  ivf £2,200 ( don't think that includes medication )  this time we had to have the hiv hep c and b blood tests which were £80 each and they only last 180 days ... so if treatment goes over that you have to have them again.. ivf with icsi ( no meds) £2,700 anyway hope that helps...  fell free to ask  for further info as i say i have a price list  
erika we are going on this madness one more time  
then getting off the rollercoaster how are you feeling today ....  
 to everyone else ...i started this about an hour ago.... xxxxxxxxxx knew it....  got the warning  review your post ....  i'm ok thanks petal  xxx


----------



## petal b

ck6-hope you don't mind me asking but how long did your first ivf take from when you started to when they pput the eggs back in,i only ask because i am thinking about the time off work,did you need much time off after they took the eggs out.sorry but i have had icsi and ivf seems different from this,we had this done before iui and seem to have come so far but to the end if you know what i mean and want to get as much info as poss.thanks,i understand if you don't want to talk about it....sorry ladies i won't be going on about it after this hope you don't mind me asking on this thread


----------



## ck6

.stay here  petal ...don't mind.... started injections ona wednesday had egg collection on the wednesday 2 weeks later ... def need that day off poss next day too.. then egg transfer was on the saturday then your on the 2ww.. i took it really easy for the first week ... hope that helps sweetie xxx


----------



## petal b

thanks very much,did you work in the first week of your two weeks...no more questions,i thought that it took alot longer than that by the way my consultant was talking,thanks again


----------



## ck6

petal  i don't work .. so took it easy had help ii would advise taking a week off... may take longer..depends how you respond to drugs... i don't mind questions ..if i can answer them   carolinexxx


----------



## petal b

oh my god i don't think my boss would be too happy about that the amount of time i have had off over the years,i don't think that would go down too well  i think i will just have to get on with it, a couple off days if i am lucky  hope i am not asking you all of this too soon after what you have been through


----------



## ck6

no petal its cool honest... you really should take it easy for 3 days from egg transfer... to give yourself a chance ... egg collection is a day off i would say as you will sedated,  caroline xxx


----------



## shazia

Petal just been reading your convo with ck6. If you don't think your boss would be happy with time off (have you told them why?) then why not think of speaking to your doctor and get signed off for a wk maybe two. A friend of mine did this as the time she was starting ivf was a really strfessful time at work. Shes now pregnant!!! Justa thought sweetie.

hey ck6 - how u doing babe? ninny picking me up tomorrow to come to hosp. Not got much hope for any follies though.

Big


----------



## ck6

shazia you never know what a couple more days of injections can do ... give ninny a snog from me     if you can snog your mil xxxxx by the way  petal yes my con was going to sign me off for a week xxxx


----------



## JED

Morning everyone!
Just a quick one as am flat out today:

Holly - thanks for adding me to the list and looking after it for us    (ps: luurvve the almond milk but like you say, pretty pricey and I'm with you on the G&B obsession)

Julie - good luck today!!!  

Got my phone call yesterday and treatment is still on thank goodness - next scan on Monday and basting probably next Wed.  How exciting!

Anyway girls - gotta get some work done - have a good weekend if I don't manage to log back on today!

Jo xxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

holly - thanks for the list hun - is meg moving again? i think i shouldnt be on the list so can you take me off, ta 

re soya products - i tend to avoid it as heard it disrupts the hormones  have a look at this site those who are interested http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/

JED - good you're still on track 

YAY Julie - all sounds faberoony 

petal - have you read this? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30727.0.html

am now owner of 3 yes 3 large bars of G&B Maya Gold thanks to my friend i met with yesterday - late b'day pressie  she also made me a delicious choc/orange cake which we scoffed a load of. it was a bit dull for a picnic so ate lunch at my mums house (just down the road from VW lake and where we always meet first) and then did our walk - feel loads better for it and slept like a log. i must get walking again, have been a bit slothish lately

off to work 10-3, then cleaning out the camper as we are off to Devils **** for a walk and a night early tomoz morning - first night away in the camper this year as its been soooo cold so far 

laters

kj x


----------



## ck6

ah well done julie .... thats great about 5 big follies .... you are the follie queen good luck with tonight's jab...  one of aisha's friends ..her sister had ivf at nuffield tun wells and got bfp yesterday....
jo  well done hope it all goes well for you x
shazia how did your scan go?? are you learning to drive yet  i gave it up for mo...quite stressful learning to drive at 42 and going through fertility treatment...
holly... thanks for sticking my name on the list.. hope you are feeling better today 
erika how are you feeling.... do you know what your next step is   
  cr, petal, kj, jodi, manda, rachel, creaky, molly, eva, teri, michelle,catwoman,babyfish,jess,moosey,vil,gwen,kristin,cathy, skinnybint, donna...... and anyone else i've missed ....  you lot keep me sane xxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Morning all

Erica - hope you are doing ok today lovely  

Molly - thinking of you too  

Julie - great news!!  It's all sounding VERY positive and I'm feeling quite excited on your behalf!!  Best of luck for a smooth run    

Shazia - thinking of you and heaps of     for scan - hope those follies were showing themselves!

Jo - great news that you got the green light and it's all go for next week!     

KJ - choccie and cake!  Phew just as well you did that walk    I'm feeling v lazy at the moment as haven't got back into my running on the bouncer.... I know it sounds mad but it's fun and really works for me.  Have a great day and enjoy camping out.  BTW - where is Devil's Lake (I'm always keen to go to new places).  Interesting re the link you provided for soya - and even more interesting that it's a NZ link.... will check it out but have to say NZ is such a dairy obsessed country I'm not surprised they are poo pooing soya    What do you use? Research is research however!  Don't really want to take you off..... but if you want me to.....  Meg's shifting to Singapore and is having lap top issues.

Caroline - great news re friend of friend at the clinic!  Yipeee  but just wish it had been you!  Thanks v v much for providing info on costs.  Ouch!

Petal - do hope you can take some time off - I'm sure you are going to need all the rest you can get  

I'm feeling much better - tummy is back to normal so I'm off shopping for a ball dress with lovely friend for a ball we are going to next Friday night.

Have a great day one and all!

H xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

holly - your getting v.muddled 
theres Virginia water LAKE and Devils **** - 2 separate places!!!
Devils **** is in sussex, and VW lake is in errrm Virginia Water - part of Windsor Great Park.
VW lake is great and beautiful, i grew up 5 mins walk away so its a special place for me. never been to D **** before - i'll let you know!!
kj x


----------



## Holly C

Soz Blonde moment!  I meant Devil's ****!
xx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Great news Julie angel 5 follies good luck for basting.

It will be ten days of my 2ww for me on Monday and usually have AF on day 10 so lets wait and see trying to keep positive.

Holly C hope your ok.

Good luck to everyone else on 2WW.

Take Care all

Jane12


----------



## ck6

good luck jane...you never know this could be the one......
yes julie... i was actually quite surprised that when she told me i did feel a twinge of jealously ..... ... 
i just got my pill prescription... still don't know what its for... cr did they tell you... i forgot to ask, was a bit daft  af is next due on the first day of our holiday, so was pleased wouldn't have af..... doh... 
kj have you ever been to box hill? and the stepping stones
love caroline xx


----------



## JED

Hiya, 
Well managed to sneak back on as boss at a meeting.

5 follies is excellent Julie! - I'm hoping 2 of mine dissapear by themselves as my clinic doesn't do follicle reduction like yours do - which I'll be annoyed about if they call it off instead.  I don't know what all the fuss was about with my first injection the other night, I did last nights in a real rush as I was burning my dinner in the oven and didn't think twice about it.  Oh well, you learn as you go don't you.

Has anyone happened to have had a look at Jules Olivers new book called -nine to one?  It's all about her experiences trying to concieve and then about her two pregnancies.  I got it yesterday and haven't been able to put it down!

Jo xx


----------



## shazia

Hi gals!

Bad news I'm afraid  . Scan today showed nothing at all - well a shadow on one side but not even worth measuring. Have got to go again on Monday and if no change then have to make the decision as to whether to continue this month or not. Its so hard though cos I know a couple of times on clomid I responded really late so that seems to me to be a good reason not to give up yet, but then like the nurse said do you ant to continue to spend the money on drugs and still have no result. Oh god what to do 

Hope everybody elses days are going well and you are all enjoying the sunshine.

Btw have loads of clomid left over does anyone have any ideas what I can do with it?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shazia

Thanks Julie so much for that. It really helps to know people truly understand. Feeling a bit low today but sure will snap out of it soon enough.

Sending you all my love and loads of positive thoughts for your basting on Monday. How u feeling about it?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ck6

there you go shazia.. follie dance for you ....xxx


----------



## shazia

thanks u nutter!!!

Keep meaning to ask you why have you been put back on the pill and for how long? Seems really bizarre to me  .

Love u


----------



## ck6

didn't you read my post    i don't know either...forgot to ask doh xx


----------



## shazia

Yes i did but i thought you may have an inkling


----------



## ck6

hey julie its lucky i'm related to her.... shazia....dh was listening he says its to improve follies ?  julie have you booked monday off work  don't think you're allowed to drive after sedation either ... dh said when i came round from that i sounded drunk and was going on about our tattoo's no recolation about that  xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Good afternoon lovely ladies & thank Crunchie it's Friday, talking of which I think I might go & get one   
Petal - The thread is for asking questions & getting advice so don't apologise hun   Like some of the girls said I would get signed off work when you have your treatment or maybe take some holiday if you've got any?
Shazia - Sorry your scan wasn't as you had hoped but like you said you can be a late starter so don't give up yet &   for Monday.
Jo - Great news   that treatment is going ahead. Good luck for your scan on Monday. The book sounds like a good read I think I'll get it so thanks for the tip!
Julie - Wow follie queen  Fab news hunny & lots of    for basting on Monday.
Kim - Enjoy first camper trip of the year & the chocolate too of course   
Holly - Glad you are feeling better mate   Enjoy your shopping trip Cinderella!
Jane -    for next week, almost the end of your 2ww wait now, fingers crossed.
Catwoman/Molly - Hello   thinking of you both, hope you're ok.
Caroline - So it's one more go at this madness   then sweetie. Wishing you all the luck in the world. I'm going to have one last attempt at IUI then it's off to IVF. Can't waiting to be told about waiting lists & prices   
 everyone else hope you all have a great weekend   
Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

erika... lets hope you don't need ivf.  xxx
oooh julie why where is it.... they are bound to see it where ever it is  ...they see all your bits and pieces


----------



## ck6

julie good luck for monday sure you've gone by now ... sorry i was cutting grass... ..thinking about doing a tattoo this weekend.... when we had our termination i wanted a tiny blue footprint somewhere anyway never got around to it... maybe its about time...i have a little ladybird top corner of my back a butterfly top middle back ..ouch that hurt.. starlight in chinese (thats our local ) a strawberry and top of my arm dh's lips and his writing ...have a good weekend ladies 
love caroline xxxx


----------



## keemjay

gee i'm so glad we decided to go away this weekend NOT   - the rain is horizontal here at the mo - cant even get out the door to load the bleeding camper up  

julie - you wont see this now but i'm sending you a skip load of  for monday

have a good weekend everyone 

kj x


----------



## Rachel B

Hi everyone

Just a quick one to say hope everyone has a lovely weekend and that it stops   raining.

I just got absolutely soaked walking across town (was trying to be healthy!).  But bought a large bar of Green +Blacks to cheer myself up!  Actually, do you reckon there is something in G+Bs that stops you having a baby?  I have never met so many G+B fans as on this thread - maybe there's a link?!

Shazia - sorry you didn't get better news at your scan and hope that those follies get their act together and make an appearance very soon.

KJ - I'm sure tomorrow is suppoed to be better!  And Devils **** is really nice.

Julie - Good luck for your scan and for the sedation.  Don't go revealing too many secrets!!

Holly - Hope you found something lovely so that you can be the belle of the ball.

Erika - I'm with you on the one more go at IUI and then IVF.  Let's hope we don't need it though!

Caroline  - You're very brave with your tattoos.  Just the thought of acupuncture makes me feel  dizzy.  Think I'm a bit of a wimp though!

Jane - I think we must be testing about the same time.  Lots of     to you.  I'm feeling very impatient!

Manda W - Where are you?  You've disappeared!  Hope you're ok and     for you too.

Hello to Catwoman and Molly - hope you are both feeling okay -, Jo, Moosey, Donna, Jess and all the other lovely IUI girls.

Not so much of a quick one really.........


Love Rachel


----------



## teri

molly, i'm new to this thread, so sorry 

thank you shazia,jed and holly for your good luck messages!   basting yesterday went really well, so now all i can do is wait what a nightmare!   i'm impatient at the best of times!!

jed and shazia when do you start your iui's?  

hello to everyone else I do not know yet, i wish you all luck



Teri


----------



## petal b

shazia-fingers crossed for your scan i will be thinking of you,don't give up yet

juileangel-can not believe how many follies you have,its good how your clinic will take some out and test them(can not remember what that is called)mine does not do that and just stops you from carrying on.good luck

thanks ladies for all your advice,and will take some time off but when i done icsi a good few years ago,i took the two weeks off and time off for egg collection and it never worked, then i do think that everyone should take some time off but have done this for every treatment and it has made not difference.it also does my head in staying at home,but i will see how it goes,my boss will just have to get on with it if i do 

anyway enough about that,have started my new healthy eating plan and already iNEED CHOCOLATE why is it that when you can't have something you want it more.any tips ladies

terri-good luck with your two weeks,i am also impatient so i know what you mean,well everyone is on the two week wait,good luck and try and keep busy

rachel b-the sun is going to be out tomorrow(so they say)enjoy the green and blacks you lucky lady 

hollyc-how are you feeling now,did you find something nice to wear

catwoman and molly-hope you feeling abit better today and are doing nice things to cheer yourselves up

talking of sedation,has anyone who has had this done said anything thing that they should not had,when i last had this done,my dh told me that all i talked about was my bikini line (thank god i had it done),this was to the doctor,i will say no more  (

hope you all have alovely weekend

luv petal b


----------



## ck6

got a feeling its gonnna be quiet over the weekend ........ hic hic  me and dh just polished off two bottles of banrock station xxxxxxjulie i'm sending you a shed load tooo          
shazia here's some for you too babe


----------



## jodsterrun

Hello again everyone,
I've been a bit slack, but it took a while to catch up on everyone's news.

I have been reading about everyone's concerns re talking while sedated.  As some of you know, I am an Anaethetic Consultant, so know a little about this subject.
Don't worry, if you have an anaesthetist do your sedation it's very rare to talk at all.  Most of the time only the truly strange say out there kind of things.  Just occassionally deep down secrets come out, but usually only when the person is really hiding something, like a psychiatric illness.

So, don't worry as most (98%) of people say nothing at all, and if you do, no-one listens unless it's really amusing.  That does happen occassionally.

I'm really sorry to see that there hasn't been a whole lot of good news.  Julie, good luck with those follies, and I really hope that this results in a BFP.

Does anyone remember Sims76?  I had a PM from her to say she has been on a special PCOS diet and exercise for the last few months, and has just found out she's pregnant.
Fantastic news, but unfortunately I don't have any of the diet info for you.  Will let you know if I remember to ask.

Hi to everyone, and Holly thanks to taking over the list.
I'm on-call all weekend, and am a bit miserable sitting at home, and intermittently driving to the hospital.  As well, it's a long weekend and I copped all 3 days on-call.  Ripped off! 

Good bye for now, have a great weekend everyone
Jodixxxx


----------



## mandaW

Oh hi everyone- i`m back !!!!!

Rachel B how you feeling? Thanks for asking about me.

And Ck, you have had me in stitches reading your banter with Shazia. Hope you are ok. Where you going on holiday??

Julie, yeah for your follies      

Hi Petal, Erika, Holly, Catwoman, , keem- love the new piccy, jodi and everyone.

Lovely to meet you Teri and Shazia   

Well i`m on day 12 of the 2ww and feeling chuffed that Af hasnt arrived- only managed day 10 last time. Though it`s on its way i think. Have had a bit of a tough couple of  weeks, finding it all a bit much at the moment- hence why I havnt posted, didnt want to  depress you all.Feel much better today, going to get dressed up and go out with some friends of ours. Bought a fantastic skirt, fake tan on the legs and i`m all set!!! 

Love you all to bits, Manda xxxxxxx


----------



## mimhg

Hi ladies

havent been on for a week, as was  really busy had our weekend away in new forest which was brilliant, had a fab time loved the cycling although bum was rather sore for a few days...... and then it was half term for my dd so was busy with her, plus having done injections was at the hospital etc.........

I have had the basting done on friday (yesterday) and i have to say it was a nightmare, i wish we hadnt done it this month, everything was ok and i have 3 lovely follies, but when took dh sperm sample in they said it was crap basically and that he would have to do a 2nd one otherwise the cycle would have to be cancelled, i was mortified and felt like i wanted to cry.......... poor dh was really upset but did another one, so i got to do the basting yesterday afternoon, but i hold out no hope for anything working as the sample was so poor.......... the hospital asked if he was stressed as his sample had detiorated rapidly since the last time and it didnt match, a rapid deterioration i told her he was mega stressed with work, which he is, as now he is not allowed to go into work and has been put on garden leave, until his present company and his future company can agree onhis terms of notice etc, he has never been so stressed as he is now............ timing absolutely  lousy...............

we are only doing this iui, and then we will have to think about what to do next............ sorry to be soooo negative but really dont feel positive about this cycle, so much so that i have had a glass of wine etc....

the hospital were really good and said that they had known of couples to get pregnant using donor sperm of the same quantity of what we had yesterday, but ijust dont see it happening. last time it was all so good and i didnt get pregnant so feel i have absolutely no chance now........... 

we think ivf is our option to be honest, so we will sit this one out, and wait and see how hubbys job maps out and then decide what to do next..........

hope everyone is well. havent really had time to look through so will catch up soon

love to you all 

michellexxxx

ps petal i will email you very soon


----------



## ck6

jill and teri and welcome to the madhouse... actually the girls on here will keep you sane 
Manda ...hooray where have you been ?got quite worried.... well done day 12 cool fingers crossed for you... have you been anywhere near a pee stick... we are going to center parcs  sherwood forrest 18 in total..... omg my brain is going tonight...i was up at 6 am just couldn't sleep... i was watching a rabbit in the garden... and a couple of pigeons on the wall that were trying to s**g ... she wasn't having any of it...kept putting her wing up to get him off...must have tried about 15 times poor sod he was wanting it    there that just proves i have been awake far too long... 
hi michelle .. tattoo's not so bad... the worse thing is the buzzy noise it makes...
jodi.... now i'm really worried about what i may or may not have said during sedation..   i do remember i woke up only to have more stuff put in the needle..... and went back to sleep ...
petal hope you are ok now... try not to worry too much  
off to bed... got get up for a boot fair tomorrow  yippee we're going to buy more junk    seee you later          caroline xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

ck6 you made me laugh about the pigeons,what a sight that must have been up late myself am not tired at all

mimhg-so sorry to hear things have been not going well,am thinking of you   but don't give up just,i bet you are sick of hearing this but i will say it anyway it only takes one  ,and i know it is hard but try and stay postive.

had a call from my brothers soon to be wife and she told me that she is pregnant,she felt so bad telling me, i felt sorry for her,so from now on even if i am not on treatment i am not going to talk about it to anyone,it seems that everytime i open up to someone they then fall pregnant and i then feel like i can't talk to them anymore.and everyone around me is pregnant at the moment, oh well i will just have to hide away at home all the time ,then when i say it is fine and don't worry you  know all the usual things that you have to say,they  then get carried away and talk about it all the time,you can't win can you.i i then feel guilty about it because they are only happy,as i would be.enough of me going on

hope everyone is having a good weekend

luv petal b


----------



## Lucy Lou

Hi Girls, i'm back from sunny Capri with some news........

a very cautious    still in a state of shock! have had some browny spotting (sorry!) though for 2 days last week so off on tuesday & thursday for blood tests, but the consultant said not too worry too much, it was quite common??

so miracles do happen then, never thought i'd ever seen 2 pink lines on one of those tests!, it was 4.30am on our wedding anniversary and we were at the MIL's, we had to escape to the beach for the day so she didn't wonder what all the strange looks were for.

thats quite enough about me, sorry i haven't read all of what you've been up to last week, but thanks holly for taking over the list, think Manda is about to test? -   for you. & Julie whats happening on monday darling, best of luck whatever it is!

& of course lots of love to all of you, especially the new girls that have joined while i was away.

Lucy lou xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

LUCY LOU!!!!!  THAT IS THE BEST NEWS!!!!!   on your         

          

We've all been thinking of you this past week and hoping there would be some good news from you!  I even thought of you as we flew over Italy on our way home last week and sent down a big  

I'm just so happy for you both and I'm wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy 9 Months!!  

WHOOOO HOOOOO 

Love
Holly xx

PS back laters


----------



## JED

Morning ladies!
Firstly, CONGRATULATIONS Lucy Lou!!!! That's fantastic news, you must be chuffed!   so nice to hear good news  

Jill - I am due to be basted either Tues or Wed so if you're after a cycle buddy.....

Michelle - hang in there hun, I know it's sooo easy to feel really negative about it all, especially when your body is pumped up with hormones and you get bad news like you did on Friday but there is still hope and nature has a mind of her own so try to stay positive (easier said than done I know) 

Petal - I know what you mean about everyone around you falling pregnant and not wanting to tell you, that happened to me a few weeks ago with my best friend.  Its awful knowing people are holding back their good news from you just so as not to upset you.  It still must have been hard to hear though  

Julie - hope you're ok and thinking of you for tomorrow - good luck!

As for me, well I'm off for my cd 13 scan tomorrow and I'm hoping they will tell me basting day is Tues or Wed depending on whether I get my LH surge today naturally or HSG shot tomorrow.  Very excited and driving poor DH mad with my one track mind!  Am hoping no more than 3 of my follies are large enough as I would be really upset if they say they have to call the whole thing off!  Will log on with an update tomorrow.  Have a good Sunday everyone! (weather crap here in London again!)

Jo xxx


----------



## petal b

lucy lou  -CONGRATULATIONS at last we have some good news on here            enjoy every moment

jed-good luck with your scan and hope basting is on tues/wed,everything is crossed for you  

well my mum knows about my brothers baby and i have to go there for dinner today with them all.happy face time for me and have to be all smiles for them all  this is me practising(i bet i sound like a right bi...) my mum told me that at last she may get a grandson at last........nice thing to say to me........

hope you all have a great sunday and sorry to moan all the time on here,what you must think i am like,not like it all the time i promise 

luv petal b


----------



## ck6

LUCY LOU ... yipppeeee ...congratulations.....           that is such good news 


petal... i kinda know where you are coming from..... some people are insenseitive ... or they go too far the other way so as not to upset you ... i mean they wait till they're 20 weeks pregnant and then tell you    blimey you were up late  
good luck with basting jo ... lets hope this bfp has turned the thread around  
no boot fair today  Doh got there at 8 .... we are off to b and q and then bluey   see you later  caroline xxxxx


----------



## petal b

ck6-i know what you mean but i do think that sometimes they can't win when they tell us,i never have this problem with friends telling me they are pregnant,it just gets to me more when it is family,don't know why,never mind just ahve to get on with it.up late i know,just was not tired 
happy shopping(hope bluey stands for bluewater and not a film,if you know what i mean,only joking)


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there

Lucy Lou - That is just the best news!!  Many, many   and enjoy every moment of it.  I'm so pleased for you.

Manda - welcome back!!  Sorry the last couple of weeks have been hard.  Hang in there though and lots of luck for testing   .

I'd been really positive up until yesterday but have suddenly turned into cranky, miserable cow from hell and feeling very negative.  Still 3 days to go until testing, so will have to try and stay sane.

Hi to Jill and Teri - I'm sure the fantastic IUI girls will help you though this.  Lots of luck to you.

Hello everyone else - hope you are having a lovely weekend.

I'm just off to the farm shop for lots of healthy, organic shopping (saw a nutrionist yesterday an dhomeopathic doctor on Friday - they are not happy with my chocolate habits - it's got to stop!!).

lots of love 

Rachel xx


----------



## Holly C

Happy Sunday one and all!

Caroline and Petal - you've had me in stitches     the past few days with your bantering and talk while sedated!  Sorry to hear about your Mum's insensitivity though Petal and of course the latest family news.  It doesn't get any easier hearing it and although you feel their absolute joy there is a small voice inside saying 'why not me'.  My sister (who has recently found out she has endo) visited my Mother recently (they don't live in the same cities) and were chatting about the difficulty of concieving and my Mother said -'well if it were the old days you would be beheaded for not producing offspring'    What sort of thing is that to say??  She said it jokingly but it still hurt my sister and me when she told me.  I wish she had retorted with 'well you had 5 daughters so you would've gone the same way'       Don't you worry about moaning - you haven't and even if you had that's what we are all here for   

Hi Erica - how are you doing?  Hope you are feeling a little bit better and you've enjoyed your weekend.  Really hope next IUI is going to work and no need for moving on   I've got my dress all organised already and only spent £4 on bracelets whilst shopiing on Friday!  DH was VERY impressed!  Lovely friend managed to get her outfit so it was a successful day.  

Julie - how did it go??       Hope all is well and look forward to hearing back on Tuesday.  Lots of  

Caroline - I'm not normally into tattoos but I thought the sound of  your little footprint was a lovely idea!  How was the BBQ and shopping?  How's DH doing now?

 KJ  - how was the camping weekend?  That rain on Friday was horrendous!  What was Devil's **** like?  BTW I bought goat's milk for a change and it's actually much better than I thought.  We've decided to go with your advice and the websites and avoid soya.

Hi Shazia - hope those follies have decided to play ball and tomorrow's appointment will be all positive -    

Welcome Jillipops!  Great to have you join us!  I've added you to the list so you are definitley one of the gang!      for basting!  I'm glad you've found us - it's a great place to be amongst others who really understand and can support you.  Also you can tell us anything and we promise not to tell  

Hi Teri - hope things are good with you and 2ww is flying (fat chance I know but you've gotta at least imagine it is    )

Jodi - great to hear from you again and big big bummer about working on call all weekend    Hope you haven't been too busy!  Great news about Sims!!  Really really pleased to hear!  Pass on our CONGRATS and get her to pop in again and share her tips!!

Ohhh Michelle - you sound really down but don't give up!  I'm sure there is a chance of it working and as Petal said - it only takes one.  Stranger things have happened.  Stick with us and we'll get you through this    Poor DH  - he's really been through it lately.  Hope his time between jobs will give him some time to wind before launching into the new job.  Great that he got it and hope that things will get a whole lot better really really soon.

Hi Jo - good luck at your scan tomorrow and let us know how things are looking for basting day!       I'm sure it's going to be fine!! Agree about weather!  What has happened to that heatwave we were promised!!

Manda!  Great to hear from you again!  You're doing well girly and we're here with you holding your hand!  Hang in there!!!!      Hope you had a fab night out and it sounds like you were lookin sensational  

Hi Jane12 - hope 2ww is ok - over halfway now    

Rachel - hang in there and do whatever you must to get you through this and if that means a sneaky bit of choccie - then so be it!!  Best not deprive yourself now!  Lots of     and  

Big smoodgies to everyone!

H xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Good luck and   to Julie for basting tomorrow

  Vibes to Rachel, manda and anyone else testing next week

Lucy many cogratulations on your BFP we were cycle buddies a couple of times and I am so pleased you have got you deserved BFP  

Take care all

Donna xxx  

P.S now into second week of 2ww


----------



## petal b

donna-not long now,hopefully lucy has started the postives off for everyone.

hollyc-thanks you do make me feel better and i know what you are saying.i wanted to ask you,what do you eat if you fancy abit of chocolate any help for me.

dinner was fine today thank god,not that i could eat much with this new eating plan of mine this is how my mouth was

shazia-hope all goes well tomorrow 

michelle-how are you feeling today

well back to work tomorrow after nearly a week off  why can't i win lots of money and never have to work again 
luv petal


----------



## petal b

and another question for anyone,after iui treatment (a month after) had anyone had delayed ovulation,which i have,use a ovulation test and it has nothing on it,do i keep testing or does it take a couple of months to get back to normal thanks


----------



## Holly C

Hi Petal

If you really want a bit of chocolate then just buy a small bar of Green & Blacks once a week.  You have to have a little bit of what you fancy otherwise you go mad!  I'm a big choccie fan but haven't had any for a couple of weeks - I did have a good few crisps last night and banana bread pudding 

My cycle took 3 months to get back to 'normal'.  It could be that you ovulate a bit later than normal this month...?

My dodgey tum has come back today - not sure why.... (could be because of the above  ) I've been inside doing work etc so it's been pretty quiet with DH at cricket.

Think I'll go and make a pot of vege soup.

See ya
H xxx


----------



## ck6

yes petal it was bluewater...... live only about 15 mins away...but don't drive so can only go with dh.... mind you he likes shopping 
michelle...      
holly how on earth do you remember everything....  dh is ok  thanks for asking,  just one question to pick your brain... how long does caffeine( hmm don't think i've spelt that right ) stay in your system   we are 'going again' early july... i do like coffee quite strong ... does very dark chocolate give you the 'runs' ? oh sorry thats two questions... hope you are ok soon... did you sort out another holiday? oh it wasn't a bbq it was B&Q dh's fav shop    
good luck to everyone on their two week wait, and the basters, and injectors,     
lots of love caroline xxx


----------



## petal b

ck6-i did know it was bluewater,was only joking  i don't live far from there,lovely shops....your lucky your dh likes shopping mine does not....poor him,he does not know what he is missing 

thanks holly c for your help yet again(what would we do without you)
banana bread pudding sounds lovely......consultant told me no sugar at all but will get some green and blacks and have a nibble now and again......sorry to hear about your dodgey tum,hope it goes away soon

good luck juileangel even though you won't get this until tuesday,just to let you know that we are thinking of you


----------



## ck6

i know i'm lucky petal.....well first two dh didn't like shopping ...had to find one that did ( only joking) so it was 3rd time lucky, and i have his lips tattooed on the top of my arm ( it was something i had to do at 40....you wait   )  so i have to keep him.... love caroline x


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

big congrats to lucy lou  well done you

welcome to jillypops 

mimhg - sorry you've had a such a disappointing time but like the others say you still have a chance   

JED - good luck for tomorrows scan 

holly - keep off the G&B - its obviously very bad for you  hope tum is better in the morning. my lurgy has died down, just bumpy now....

our camping was lovely, weather wasnt too bad in the end, only got caught in a small shower in our 3hr walk round the **** (very nice holly, recommend it for a good day walk) we found a campsite which was ok, bit full of retired people in their caravans but allright for a night. the sun came out for a couple of hours late afternoon so we had a nice time sitting and reading. early night cos we were knackered after our walk, then went shopping in Brighton today. all in  all a nice little break 

anyone want tickets for keane at the wireless festival in hyde park on wed 29th june? our friends we got them for cant come 


laters

kj x


----------



## petal b

ck6-what are you like   you do make me laugh maybe i should try that only joking 

keemjay-glad you had a good weekend


----------



## ck6

morning kj glad you had a good break.. you didn't sound like you were looking forward to it on friday  
... wow its a bit quiet onhere without julie
... petal  don't actually recommend it ..quite stressful...first one went off with 'best friend' !!!  
diet starts today so... i'm just going to get breakfast  
see you later love to everyone xxx


----------



## petal b

ck6-all joking a side that is terrible did he really 

very quite on here,were is everyone,well got to get ready for work,oh how i hate it .....cannot wait for the day when i don't have to...........but that maynot be until i am 60 at this rate


----------



## ck6

its ok petal it was a long time ago... it was a lucky escape  ...he got very religious....(muslim) thought it would be ok to have a couple of wives ( they are allowed4) ......
petal i thought you were from up north as they call each other pet.... i'm in medway...where are you( don't tell me if you don't want to ) 
you never know ivf might be what will work for you   xxxx


----------



## petal b

you were lucky  as they say things happen for a reason(even though i do believe that but in your case i think i do)
no i am from essex moved here about four years ago from london,and of course i don't mind you asking,you can ask me anything.
there is no reason behind my name,it was just everything i put in someone else had it.but i do like gardening so maybe that is it  maybe i am just like a rose(only joking) 
do hope ivf works fingers crossed,told my boss this morning that i will be starting in aug and she was fine about it,really nice in fact,but we will see 
were is medway,sorry been here four years and already acting essex(sorry any essex girls out there just a joke)


----------



## Rachel B

Morning!

Where is the sun? - I thought this summer was going to be a scorcher 

Caroline and Petal - I'm very jealous of all those shopping opportunities.  The shops here aren't great, which is why I get very excited every time I go into London to the fertility clinic.  This treatment is proving very expensive in lots of unanticipated ways!

Kim - Glad it didn't rain all weekend!

Donna - It's great to hear that you are now able to try and conceive naturally.  Hope the 2ww is going okay - how are you feeling?

Manda - lots and lots of     for testing.  Will be thinking of you.

Holly - Hope you are feeling better again.  I've been eating soooo healthily this weekend and now have a stinking cold, so am thinking it's not good to deprive myself of choc - my body is rebelling!

Julie - Hope the basting goes really well.  Lots of    

Hi to everyone else - Lucy Lou, Jill, Jo, Jane, Creaky, Skinnybint, Jess, Catwoman, Erica, Shazia and  (oh no - mind has one blank!) anyone else out there.

   for some sunshine soon.


Rachel xx


----------



## ERIKA

Lucylou -        Wow fantastic news, about time we had some! Let's hope you have started the trend. Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond you must be on   
Kim - Glad the   eased off & that you had a lovely weekend away.
Julie - Lots of     for basting today, thinking of you.
Rachel - Wishing you lots of     for testing & fingers crossed that you won't need IVF.
Jodi - Hope you didn't have to work too hard at the weekend   
Donna - Wishing you lots of luck with   
Holly - Good to hear you had a successful shopping trip   bet DH couldn't believe it   So what's your dress like then?
Manda - Nice to have you back   we were getting worried about you. Lots of    for testing this week.
Jo -   for your scan today.
Petal - Nice chat with the doctor about your bikini line   Understand what you mean about friends & family it's so difficult isn't it. My sister had her 5 month scan last week & hasn't shown me the picture because of upsetting me. I'm more upset that she hasn't because I just want everyone to be normal   with me. Wishing you lots of luck with IVF.
Jillypops - Hello   & welcome to the board. Good luck for basting today.
Michelle - Stress is such an awful thing   & effects you in so many ways your poor DH must have been gutted but remember, likes the others have said, it only takes one   don't give up hope it could well be your month.
Shazia - Hope all goes well today   
Caroline - Have been   at your stories so thanks for the giggle. Hope you had a good trip to Bluewater, did you get anything nice?
Teri -     for basting, today I think?
 Catwoman & Molly how are you both doing.
Don't want to loose this message so I'm going to post it now & will be back later to tell you about my weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

wow erika... such a long post ....you are gonna laugh ...bought some thongs for dh or... up your bums ..as we call them ...... and ds birthday soon... he wants a jack in the box....got one  
petal aka rose ... do you go to lakey too? ..medway... chatham strood rochester that sort of area x
rachel you made me laugh ...our clinic is in tun wells not sure if its near any shops , on our first iui basting it was a sunday , we had to go off for an hour we ended up at a garden centre!!!! it was nov so not the time for planting   but london ..nice shops  ck x


----------



## JED

Morning lovely ladies!
Gosh it is quiet without Julie isn't it!  Hope everyone had a good weekend – Keemjay – your weekend sounds fab, glad the weather held out for you.

Petal – this is my first IUI but I had the same problem after taking Clomid, my normal 14 day ovulation was pushed out to day 20!!!  So it might be the drugs if you did a medicated IUI.  Hoping it hasn't mucked you up like that though!

Holly – hope your ok and your tum isn't too bad!

Rachel – I agree with you mate, where the hell is the sun!  It's driving me mad all this grey cloud!

Julie – hope your basting went well!

Jill – good luck for your basting tomorrow babe!  Looks like mine won't be till Thurs now 

Hi Erika and CK6 and anyone else I've forgotten!

Had my cd13 scan this morning and am not impressed.  Although I only have 2 follies now instead of 5 (which is good because any more than 3 and it would be cancelled), they aren't anywhere near big enough yet so basting has been put off to Thurs, possibly Friday depending on my blood test results.  Am a bit upset cause I have a really short cycle (26 days) and if I'm basted on day 17 that may not be long enough for little embies to implant    Oh well, just have to go with the flow I guess.  

Had a bit of a nightmare weekend actually cause I don't know about anyone else but these drugs send me completely up the wall!    My poor dh, I yelled or cried all day Saturday and burst into tears over brunch yesterday cause they had run out of soda bread!!!  I'm sure he's glad it's Monday so he can get away from me!  

Anyway, will update once I get my blood results this afternoon, have a good day everyone.
Jo xxx


----------



## Holly C

Happy Monday!

Hope Julie's all snuggled up    

Caroline - lol about your DH in his thongs!!  Am sure he will be delighted that you shared that with us      BTW - shopping in Tunbridge Wells is FABULOUS - even on a Sunday - take it from me - My Name is Holly and I'm A Shopaholic!  Re Coffee - not sure how long it stays in your system for but cleansing your entire system normally takes around 3 months.  Stopping now would definitely help tho - every little thing you do  helps and has a positive effect.  The longer you continue with it the better it becomes.

Petal - hope work's been ok today and great news about your boss being understanding about time off  

KJ - great to hear the weekend was nice away and that your rash is fading.  I love a change of scenery to blow out the cobwebs.  How annoying re your friends not going to Keane!  Arrgghhh!  Will ask around....

Rachel B - hope you're keeping those     going! I am!! Also hope your nasty cold doesn't hang around!!  So disspointing all this cloud but it's going to be nice tomorrow apparently and Weds so fingers X!  

Erica - can't wait to hear about your weekend - it sounds like you have a story  Really horrible situation with your sister and the five month scan.  I can understand you just want everyone to carry on like normal.  I think one of the hardest things is the pitying looks that are given.  They make my hair stand up on end and I just want to cringe.     It's not an easy time for you.  

The dress is green (bright green in fact!) it has straps that curve down toward the fitted bust then it falls softly from the bust to just above the knee and then there is a horizontal panel until the hemline on the calf.  This means it stops it from being too floaty and looking like you have a tummy.  I have a little beaded capelet to wear over the top and will get my hair done in an up do to dress the outfit up a bit.  I couldn't do a full on ball gown - not really me and will never wear it again.

Shazia - how have you got on today?

Gillypops - hope all has gone well for basting    

Jo - it sounds like you've had a really hard weekend   and today's news hasn't helped either....  Those follies can really grow with a couple more jabs tho so here's hoping      for that phone call with your results!  Do they give you cyclogest at your clinic?  This is a progesterone pessary that helps keep AF at bay. I too have a short post luteal phase and it definitely helped me to have a better second half. No AF until day 31 - v v unusual for me.  Worth asking about and explaining the problem you have.  Lots of ladies say they are really tired and emotional on the drugs.  It's no wonder with those rampant hormones racing about!!  Let us know how you get on    

Well tummy is still not right.  I've had soup and juice only and I'm drinking lots so I hope it will pass soon.  Looking on the bright side it's not so bad as I think all the holiday gelato did add on a few pounds!!

Do any cat lovers out there know what to do about a neighbourhood bully cat?  We have one that comes inside and sprays (eeewwww yuck!) and eats Mr Claw's food and generally terrifies him.  I'm not sure if he is wild or a pet as you can't get close to him at all.  He's huge and definitely hasn't been neuted.  Mr Claws has been to the vet 3 x in less than 6 months with various injuries inflicted on  him by this beast!  He currently has something wrong with him but I'm hoping it's not going to warrant another costly trip out....  Cat's protection league have said they will take him away and neuter him but I doubt that will fix the problem.  I've been wondering about running him over  .... any ideas would be welcomed!!

Big   to all the other lovelies!!

H xx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Hi ********** hope all went well today.

Hi Holly C hope your ok.

Hi Rachel B when are you testing?

I am on day 11 and feeling impatient.

Roll on end of 2WW.

Wish I could just go to sleep and wake up on day 15.

Good Luck all.

Take Care

Jane12


----------



## JED

Hi Holly,
yep I've got the progesterone suppositories but I've heard mixed stories about them (work for some people and not others) so I was kinda hoping to get basted early on just in case I'm one of those that the sup's don't work so well for.  Never mind, I can't do anything about it now so I'll just try to keep positive and hope for the best.  Thanks for the advice  

Not sure what to do about your nasty neighbourhood cat though!  

Jo xxx


----------



## shazia

Hey everybod!

Good day today hurrah hurrah hurrah!

Day 17 scan and 3 follies on the left side. One bigger than other two but am willing them all to grow. Mentioned poss basting early next week!!! Things are def. looking up as am having quite a lot of dull pain esp. on left side.

Thank you to everyone for all your positive thoughts and wishes - they have def. helped  

Holly -  we used to have a similar problem with our old cat (rip ), although this one didn't come into the house but used to terrorise Gizmo. It was a big black Tom which also hadn't been neutered, an evil looking b***er.I am a huge cat lover but wanted this cat dead with a passion. The way we stopped it in thew end was to have a water spray bottle by the back door and as soon as it was in range  - shoot!! It soon stopped coming!! Also, if it comes into the house can you corner it somewhere and frighten it then it may think twice. We now have two male cats 6 months old, pepper and bailey and they are just gorgeous and so friendly but as soon as they started to show any signs of aggression we got them neutered. Now they are just big balls of fluff  .
Hope this helps.

Love to you all
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ERIKA

Caroline - Thongs ummmm....................is DH used to them as they can be pretty uncomfortable when you start wearing them for the first time. I trust he looks better in them than Peter Stringfellow does in his   When my DF was in Iraq he said in one of his letters that he needed pants. I sent him some but like a fool mentioned it to a couple of mates who then bought him a couple of novelty thongs as a present for when he got back. He had a giggle about them & they were put at the back of his wardrobe & forgotten about. Then a few weeks back he had a couple of days off & imagine the look on my face when I arrived home from work & he opened the door to me wearing nothing but one of those thongs!!! Unfortunately for DF I couldn't stop   for long enough to get aroused!!! 
Jo - Don't fret, my follies are always too small for basting & then have a mad   growth spurt at the end. Wishing you lots of    for basting later this week.
Holly - Your dress sounds gorgeous & very flattering   I bet you can't wait to go on Friday. Sounds like the bully cat needs a good kick up the   hope Mr Claws is ok. Haven't got a story hun it's just about my treatment.
Jane - Not long to go now   keep your chin up.
Shazia - Great news   best of luck for basting next week.
Well I phoned the hospital at 4.30pm Friday because   was starting but not quite here but I knew she would be by Saturday. I didn't want a month off if I didn't have to but was tied to time with the w'end & getting stressed. They were brilliant & said I could go ahead & arranged for me to collect my prescription Saturday morning. So the Clomid   started yesterday & the injections start Weds. So this is my 3rd & final IUI attempt......here we go again!!!! I have a scan booked for the 14th which is also my sister's birthday so hopefully a good sign   
Have a good afternoon everyone.
Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay

hiya
JED - dont be too downhearted, i'll bet those follies get a spurt on and be just perfect ina couple of days. like holly says, if you can get the pessaries then it will help to keep your cycle a bit longer. 

shazia  for your follies today

jane12 - hang on in there, the 2nd week just drags eh? try shopping as a distraction....

holly - havent got any advice about the cat i'm afraid, not very keen on them myself so my advice would probably upset you cat lovers out there....

am having one of those days today. got up early to get up in the darkroom as needed to print a pic for my portrait group tomoz night and time is tight so this was the only time to fit it in. found one of the chemicals had gone off    no time to get new as had to be at mums to take her for some day surgery at 11am. was just juggling my diary and trying to re-fit in a darkroom session in the next 24hrs ( and after a trip to the shops to buy chemicals) when theres a knock at the door. a friend looking very sheepish telling me she's preg. not a surprsise really, she was sweet enough to tell me they were trying but still timing was lousy as i was in a bit of a grump. nice of her to come over and tell me in person, she didnt have to put herself out. i have got some nice friends  (not a peep from my 'other' friend btw...) anyway not 10 mins later my neighbour knocks on the door to tell me her daughter is preg  and she is going to be a granny - she got married last year, is as huge as a moose and only has one ovary for gods sake!!!!! 
have managed to get more chemicals in  mad dash into Woking earlier (now getting up early tomoz to do printing) mum is safely deposited at hosp, got to pick up in a while, have now popped home to call plumber about leaking boiler and all the plumbers i phone say thay dont mend combination boilers 

feel better now i've got all that off my chest thanks!!

kj x

ps talking of thongs my mum was showing me  a pair of white trousers she's bought and said 'i think i might have to get a thong' she is 64  is there an age limit for thongs?


----------



## ck6

holly yes not thought about dh not wanting you lot to know he wears thongs.... made me laugh.... i told him he should be wearing baggy knickers to keep it all cool.... what about decaff is that ok ?  i'm with you holly     your solution would cure the problem    are the shops near the hospital.... not been shopping in tun wells for years.....went to college in tonbridge when i was 16 ......
jo...wow the drugs are having an effect on you ... do you have the trigger injection 36 hours before being basted 
hello jane well done for getting to day 11 and not tested yet

hello shazia....... there you go all that follie dancing worked.... have you got anything on the right side?.... you're gonna prob end up with too many  i had alot of aching on my right side where i had 3... feels like kidney area.. don't understand why you inject every other day ? why can't the clinics do basic things the same ? poor old gals like me get quite confused....
diet not going too well had a doughnut and ham sarnie and bag of crisps and ...........going to eat an apple now ... sure that will help   see you later xxxxx

the computer just turned itself off ( dh gadget!!!) had to get instructions over the phone how to turn it back on ...the switch is in another part of the house no where near here...well it would be !!!!  
erika.... just spent half an hour laughing.... i can image !!!! noveltythongs !!! dh has been wearing them for a while and prefers them ...except when i give him a wedgie ..... he doesn't find that amusing ..... i told you he's really quiet.... its the quiet ones you have to watch... good luck for this treatment sweetie...hope it works for you.......  love caroline  try to post this again xxx


----------



## Holly C

Hang in there Jane!! So close - not too much longer now   

Jo - hopefully you'll be 'lucky' with the progesterone pessaries. It's frustrating we can't control the way our bodies behave as much as we like isn't it?!! It was really getting me down a couple of weeks back. We'll all have to chant  to help keep her away - and don't forget your orange knickers!!!

Shazia - wooohoooo! That's great news that they've put in an appearance!! Let's hope they all grow well and this time next week you'll be all set ready for basting!! Thanks for the advice on the cat problem. We had him trapped inside a week or so ago but he hasn't been deterred. I will try the water torture and see how that goes - he's so sneaky tho I don't hear him until he is leaving. Your mogs sound lovely!!

Erica - good to hear the update and I'm feeling good about this time round    You're v kind! I hope my dress etc will be ok. The ball is at a lovely venue and it will be the last one they ever hold there apparently so it should be quite an occasion. V V funny about the thong story    Youll have to reciprocate with a frilly pinny and duster ensemble!!

Caroline - ha ha ha!!! OMG you are v funny! What is your DH like with his wiring and techie things! Shops are just down the hill from the clinic. Oh and it really is better to avoid decaf as well as they use a chemical in the process which is almost as bad as the caffeine  Still - it's your call buddy!

Oh no KJ - what a morning  If it doesn't rain it pours and all that! Had to laugh about your Mum tho! Good on her!! Cannot imagine my mother even contemplating a thong! Hope boiler is sorted soon  and you get your portrait completed in time. Nice to hear about your friend and how sensitively she handled things.

Slaters 
H xx

PS check this out http://homepage.ntlworld.com/b.harbison1/argos.htm for a giggle. Not something the ladies & gents of FF require however!


----------



## ck6

kj no def no age limit for thongs...and you can get them in m&s ....  
sorry you're having a bad day...my best friend is pregnant , found out just after christmas she knew we were trying, so wasn't going to tell us until i was pregnant!!! anyway her 6 year old blurted it out, it took the awkwardness away... she's due in sept, she wouldn't have been able to hide it for too long  but it was nice that she thought of my feelings  she has been very supportive to me during my treatments......like your friend who knocked at the door.... i guess friends don't know how to tell us .... my sil didn't tell anyone till she was 20 weeks...... due in july and her first will be 17 months, she thought as a lot of people she knew were having problems they better try...she fell first month !!!  hope your day gets better kj XXXX...thanks holly i will take your advice thanks for info about the shops   xxxx


----------



## Rachel B

Well, it's stopped raining at least..........Hopefully the sun really will shine tomorrow as I think I am going to need cheering up - horrible cold, AF pains and a trip to the dentist to look forward to tomorrow !  Feeling sorry for myself?  Me?  Not at all!!

Jane - I am due to test on Wednesday but am tempted to do it tomorrow as I have quite an important meeting and am seeing best friend with new baby on Wednesday - neither of which will be made easier by a negative result (Although I am still trying to be optimistic despite AF pains).  How are you feeling? I would like to just go to sleep for a few days too!

Jo - I've taken cyclogest for the first time with this 3rd IUI.  It's been fine really and I don't seem to have had any side effects.  And if it can help so much the better.  I had to ask though and whilst "my" dpctor doesn't normally prescribe it, the doctor who did this IUI told me that he prescribes it for all his patients.  Seems weird to have different policies even within the same clinic though.  Plus, I think I am right in saying that LucyLou got her BFP after using it for the first time with her 4th attempt (not that I'm stalking her on anything!)

Shazia - Hurray!  Really glad it went well for you and your follies today.

Holly - Run him over in your car ..............or maybe just drive at him quickly to scare him!

Loved all your thongs stories - the thought of either my DH or for that matter my Mum in them has had me  .

Erica - Good luck for third time.  I really hope it's third time lucky for you.

Lots of     to everyone whatever stage you are at treatment wise or au naturel.

Lots of love Rachel xx


----------



## JED

Hi girls, 
Just a quick one as I'm flat out here but firstly, can I just say you guys are all great - so nice to see supportive emails when you're feeling anxious!  

And also, just got my phone call - advised to keep taking Puregon injections today and tomorrow (was meant to finish it yesterday) and trigger shot tomorrow at 10pm - basting on Thursday.  Better late than never aye    Feeling better after reading your posts anyway.

Well - better go - have a good evening everyone.

Jo xxx


----------



## ck6

holly just checked out that website ...how the hell did you find that it was so funny... especially as the teens round here and chatham (where chav comes from) are well into burberry!!!! i'm def going to show dh that he will really laugh  xxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Holly        
But as ck6 says how did you come across that


----------



## petal b

holly c- looked at that and i could not stop laughing  

ck6-you make me laugh,your poor dh  at least we know what he likes to wear 
love shopping at lakeside and bluewater but need more money to go there 

shazia-well done with your follies,good luck with basting

jed-good luck to you too with your trigger shots tomorrow

rachel b-good luck with testing soon and you never know,my sister in-law had bad af pains and never thought that she was pregnant and she is so keep postive 

jane-good luck,my fingers are crossed for you 

so many o you testing soon,i have a good feeling for you all,i think lucy lou had started it off

kj-sorry that you are having a bad day today,hope tomorrow is a better one for you


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, wishing you all lots of luck, hoping the summer months brings many more positive tests  

LucyLou congratulations  

Cx


----------



## Candy

New home this way ladies, love to all http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31048.new.html#new


----------



## ck6

julie hope it went well today x


----------



## ck6

oops sorry... jilly good luck for tomorrow  sounds like you have quite a stressful life.... take it easy.... the basting is like having a smear  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR

hi ya all

real quickie cos i should be asleep by now.  fab weekend in brighton.  candy, i did see some girls in school outfits who looked like they were on a hen night.  no one looking preg tho.  the girls were just going into an australisan bar just by the beach and in the road that turns upto churchill shopping centre and the beginning of the lanes.  i did look out for a preg school girl on a hen night.  but my eyesight wasn't too spot on later in the evening!!

lucy lou, what wonderful news to hear of your bfp. so long overdue.  look after yourself. congrats to you and dp.  

julie - hope the aspiration and basting went really really well for you and you are looking after those little follies being bombarded by all those  .
take good care.

love to all you other lovely girls.
goodnight all
crxxxx


----------



## CR

ohhh, had to add another post to see what happens when i turn 100 posts!!  sorry i am sooooo soooo sad sometimes.

love and hugs to you all.
do more personals tomorrow.
crxxxx


----------



## ck6

cr that's the sort of thing i'd do ...glad you had a good weekend xxx


----------



## CR

hi ya ck6.

how are you feeling now?

holly c - do i remember rightly that you recommended a local acupunturist a week or so back??
hope your tummy is better now.

really must go to sleep now, you girls are so addictive!!

crxxx


----------



## ck6

CR  i'm ok...here's a question did you have to pay for your pill dominque said if they want money take the prescription to another chemist coz they charge about £ 30  ( for the pill that's supposed to be free)  took it to boots they wanted me to pay, so i'm going to try and get it fom gp....Doh!!! why isn't anything ever easy.... sleep tight xx


----------



## Holly C

2005 Positive Vibe Campaign 

                   

  CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

Minkey   2nd Time Lucky!       Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan,  7lb 1oz  
ShellyM   11.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!        Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz     
Northern Lass   21.06.04   1st Time Lucky!      Thomas born Sun 6th Feb  5lb 8.5oz   
Scarlet      29.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!          Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly      28.07.04   1st Time Lucky !      Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb   3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz     
Oink      20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!     Myles Roger born 14th of March   6lb 14oz, 
Morgan   26.08.04 Converted to IVF       Robin  and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss      13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky      Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy     03.11.04 IVF                           
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05  2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert  
Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05
Sims76 Natural BFP!

  

2ww Baby Makers  

     
   
Manda W 10.06.05                                        
Teri 16.06.2005
Jane12 12.06.05 
Mimhg Michelle 19.06.2005
********** 22.06.05
Jillypops 23.06.05
Jo JED 24.06.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Shazia                                 
Erica
Jess P
Creaky
Greeners 

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !   
CR
Molly 
Nicola1 
Topsham  
VIL & Moosey
Aliso - going again soon
Alicat - going again in June
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
Skinnybint - waiting for cysts to go
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Going to IVF May
Catwoman - moving on to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF


----------



## Holly C

Morning bestest girls in the world!

Julie - yipeee!  It's all sounding really really good!  As you know we were all thinking of you yesterday and sending you a ton of  .  Mr R (he's the best!) will be getting the cakes in for a celebration as I'm sure the clinic will be even more delighted with a BFP!!  You take it easy during the 2ww now and get DP to mess about in the kitchen while you stay put on the sofa feet up!

CR - Hi lovely - great to hear you had a fab weekend!  Sounds like you had fun in Brighton!  Yes I see a accupuncturist in Tunbridge Wells - the nicest man in the world (apart from DH of course!!).  He's Jimmy Donaldson at the Wellspring Clinic and the number is 01892544783 and knows all about fertility and timing accupuncture with IUI etc.  I can recommend the GI Diet by Patrick Holford - v good book and easy to follow with tasty recipes etc.  

Petal/Shazia and Caroline - it was a bit of a giggle.  A friend sent it to me.

Candy - you must've looked hiliarous in your school girl get up with your tummy!  You will have to post some pics on the site for us all!

Good luck today Gilly!    

Hope all is good with you Jo!

Fantastic to see the posting from Sims76 with her news.  It's great to read stories like that.  

Have a terrific Tuesday one and all.

Back laters - DH is telling me off for signing up to an ebay account using his information    It seems I've messed it up - oh no  

H xxx


----------



## Candy

CR, glad you had a lovely time, that wasn't us .... seemed to be many of parties dressed up, I actually wasn't going to, but my sister dragged me to a charity shop and made me buy a shirt and tie, so I didn't look so out of place..... I am glad its over, windy wasn't it x


----------



## Candy

lol Holly, I think the word school girl slapper was used by a few  didn't help that we were watching a full monty strip show   ..... felt very out of place as everyone was dancing on their chairs, but I couldn't even rock as was finding it so hard to balance so had to sit for most of it, I actually left after the show and let them all go clubbing without me, but I will find a piccie, lots of the girls had digi cameras    hope your DH wasn't too mad x

Kim, Molly & Michelle hope you 3 are ok C x


----------



## JED

Morning everyone,
Well, feeling a bit more sane today thank goodness, don't know why as I'm still on the puregon.  At least there is a light at the end of the tunnel now as I have my trigger shot at 10pm tonight and basting is definitely confirmed for Thurs.  yay!

Julie - glad to hear your basting went well and hope you're not too sore after the aspirition!

Jill - good luck for today babe!

Holly - hope your tum is better now?

Hi to CR, CK6, Petal, Shazia and everyone else!

Jo xx


----------



## keemjay

morning all

candy lol at your preg schoolgirl look - were you in brighton on sun aswell? we were shopping then. and it was very very windy - blew dh's sunglasses off!!

thanks for the list holly - have you bought the new cold play - dh got it yesterday and its brilliant - in love with it already  it was cold play night on VH1 last night but we missed most of it 
did anyone watch spirituality shopper on C4 - very interesting, would love to hear what others thought.....

been up since god knows when this morning and am churning out prints. also waiting for plumber, hoping he comes soon cos i want to go shopping to Guildford later. we have a wedding this weekend and am thinking of getting white trousers to wear under my 3/4 length dress - but wondering if this look might be a bit last year  any thoughts?

laters

kj x

molly


----------



## petal b

juileangel-so glad it went well ,good luck for you two weeks we havw everything crossed for you

well up half the night feeling so sick......started taking this drug called metformin and had to increase it to two a day yesterday and god, i which i did'nt and have to take three tomorrow.....and it makes you not want to eat,which in someways that is good but feel so sick
day off today yipeeeeeeeee

hope you all have a good day will post again later


----------



## keemjay

aaaargh forgot you Julie - slap slap 

so glad all went well yesterday - sending lots of    to the two beautiful follies (and the escapee)

i'll be on hols in Cornwall when you test, but i'll do some sort of ritual on midsummers eve for you, not sure what but i'll do something!!!
kj x


----------



## Holly C

Oh boy I am SO in the dog box over this ebay thing!  Think it's going to be one of those days today   but at least the   is shining!!

KJ - I think that would be a really classy outfit and I don't think it's too last year at all.  I love that look.  Hopefully you won't have too long to wait for your plumber but they are such a law to themselves - you can never tell   Haven't got the new Coldplay yet.... and I meant to send you a reminder about VH1 last night as saw it was on - oops.  I only saw the last 2 min of Spirituality Shopper as I hadn't realised it was on grrrr.

Petal - yucky!  That doesn't sound like any fun at all.  Have you had a chat with the clinic to see what they think about it?  Is it supposed to make you feel so ill?  I'm pleased you don't have to go to work today at least.  

Jo - good to hear you're feeling brighter and positive!  Good luck with the trigger jab tonight!  Not long now to go    

Tummy is feeling better today but will keep taking it easy with light meals I think.  Both my Mum and sister said 'oooh you don't think you could be pg do you'    So NOT helpful to say things like that.  It was all I could do to keep myself from yelling at them!  I pointed out that while I knew they were being well meaning it would be better if they just didn't say things like that as a natural BFP is pretty unlikely in our situation  .  Rant over!!

H xx


----------



## ck6

glad it went well yesterday julie...think we were all thinking of you   ... you are gonna to have to either get home computer fixed or teach your dp how to send a message otherwise the wait will be awful ( for us   ) ....should be cakes all round then    
petal ...sorry your drugs are making you feel sick.... is that why you've been up so late on here? 
holly..... i'm really guliable too..... only when dh saw it told me not real ...shame but very funny x sorry you're in the dog house...not a great place to be 
kj....have you done your printing yet can you tell me which digital camera, is good and easy to use  need to get a good one for birthday present....did your mum get her thongs    x
does anyone know if the pill gives you palpations been having them for a couple of days now ...
have a lovely tuesday girlies lots of love to evryone....from a sunny kent ( at last!!) caroline xxxxx p.s dh also bought coldplay yesterday...put it on the cd to wake me up this morning  ( i get up at 7 dh gets up at 5 )  so actually haven't really heard but nice thought xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies   & what a lovely day
Julie - Glad all went well yesterday, rest up & looks like it's cakes all round on the 22nd      mine's a chocolate eclair!!!!
Jo - Lots of   for basting on Thursday.
Rachel - Not long to go now, wishing you all the very best     for testing tomorrow.
Caroline - Aaahhhh bless you!! I guess that means you're off to Argos at lunchtime   
Kim - Hope you manage to get all of your printing done & that your boiler gets mended today. Hope your mom was ok yesterday too   
Petal -   sorry to hear you feel sick hun. I know there are alot of girls on the Clomid thread taking Met who experience the same thing, maybe it's worth a look & a chat   ?? Hope you feel better soon.
Holly - The ball is sounding better by the minute, last one, boy you will really be able to party   Your dress will be just perfect Cinders & you'll have a fab time. Sorry to hear you're in the dog house   
Jillypops - Sending you lots of    for basting today.
Manda -    for testing on Friday.
Hello   CR, Catwoman, Molly, Shazia & everyone else, hope you're all ok.
Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW

Morning all. Wow, I have missed out on such a lot!

Firstly  GIANT  congratulations to Lucy Lou!  That is just fantastic news. We all needed a positive result.... WELL DONE TO YOU AND DH. XX

KJ - Hope your Mum is okay.  for 2 lots of pg news in one day - hard to take. x Hope you get the printing done in time. Devils **** is lovely but has sad memories for me as it's where I dumped my first live-in lover. Metaphorically speaking of course. Now I read that it makes me sound like a mad murderer - dumping the body! 

Candy - bet you were wiped out after all the shinanigins! When is the wedding? Hope it will be a little more sedate and enjoyable for you! x

Holly - have followed your example and thrown away the soya milk - it was VILE anyway! How did you drink that stuff  Your dress sounds gorgeous - you will be the belle of the ball. x

Erika - I'm sure it'll be 3rd time lucky for you sweetheart. 

Shazia - great news on the follies! 

Julie -    for the 2ww. Take it easy now hunny....

Michelle - sorry you had such a cr*p time at the basting. Fingers crossed though, you just never know... 

CK  at all the thong talk! I cannot wear them, just TOO uncomfortable! Probably my big fat 

Good luck to Donna, Teri (  ), Jillypops and all on the 2ww - especially Manda, Jane and Rachel for testing SOON...   

Good luck Jed for basting Thursday.... 

 to CR, Jodi, Gwen (how's things?), Petal, Laurie, VIL & Moosey, Ali, BunBun, Skinny, Alex and all...

Love Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

ck6 - i have no idea about digi cameras i'm afraid, i'm still using the good old traditional method which is why i am printing in the darkroom and not off my laptop 
palpitations sound a bit suspect - am sure there'll be something in the contraindications about that - ring the clinic if in doubt...

holly - dont you just love those comments  happened to me when i vomited then fainted in neighbours bath last autumn during a diinner party ( no drink involved) the ladies at the table all started off, and i was like dont you think i would know the nanosecond i was pregnant, i dont have to have you all offering it up as a possible cause in case it hadnt crossed my mind 

printing all done now and have a nice print to take to my group, to be critiqued by a gentleman very high up in portrait photography eeek! will probably get slated as they usually do but i always get something from it even if i want to curl up and die  now just got to find someone to cut me a mount in a hurry as my local pic framer seems to have disppeared off the face of the earth....

plumbers been and gone - fixed the leaky  bolier but only a temporary measure, he thinks its on its way out so we will limp along for a bit longer. new boiler = £2000 

neighbours are knocking out their kitchen today inc chimney breast so i'm glad i'm going out, its doing my head in
mum is fine after her op thanks for asking erika - just had a fatty lump cut out of her arm, nothing sinister luckily. she is still talking thongs 

ok, think i can squeeze in a trip to gulidford now 

kj x

molly   dead body dumper


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls, remember me  

Just popped in to say Lucy Lou - big congrats    (sorry can't do the fancy, moving writing!) So pleased for you!

I've been out of the loop a bit recently, but now have my IVf appt pencilled in for 30th June. Dragging my feet like mad for some reason. You'd think i'd be happy wouldn't you? 

So much post to keep up with so i'll just say hello to you all and    

Lots of love,

Cathy

PS know a bit about digi cameras - took 300 pics in 3 days while on hols last week!! What do you want to know?


----------



## Holly C

Oh no Julie!!!  Hope someone can come and relieve you while you get your own relief    Nightmare!!!  Have a favour to ask - can you pm or post the details for your reflexologist?  I might give it a go over the next couple of months in the lead up to starting treatment again.  I did see someone but I'm not sure she knew enough about how reflexology can assist fertility.

KJ - portrait's sounding good!  Hope you've found a framer    I hate putting things I've done up for critique - I find it really hard not to take it personally - when it's unfavourable but I'm only too happy to revel in the glory when it's all good!  What did you end up getting in Guildford?  Nice shopping there.

Hi Erica    I'm not sure I will be that flash - but I'm hoping I'll scrub up ok    How you doing today?  Thankfully I'm in the clear again as DH has fixed it all up - phew!  He's a bit tired and grumpy at the moment but nothing too serious - I'm sure an early night would help.... together with some bedroom antics.... 

Molly - yippee - always great to hear from you even if I'm beginning to wonder about who you have buried under the patio     I agree totally about the soya milk -  bleugh!  DH loves it but I only have the yogs - they are devine with cereal but will change them as well.  I've been reading Zita West's book and she confirms the problems with it too.

CathyA - am so pleased you've posted again cos we've been wondering how you are getting on.  Big deep breath now as you head toward that apptmt on the 30th!  We're with you babes!  So - where did you go on your hols then?

Petal - have you read Zita West's book?  It could be helpful for you with info it has for eating good stuff etc...?  It's called Fertility and Conception the complete guide to getting pregnant.  It also includes fertility treatment etc and it's quite a balanced approach.

Lunchtime - I'm having it in the garden to make the most of those rays!

Slaters xx


----------



## JED

Hiya gals,
Well went and sat outside to eat my lunch for the first time in ages today and feel much better now - hope the sun lasts (although it's still not barbie weather yet  )

Julie - I see you've stocked up on the pineapple juice aswell, with all the discussion over it I've also got a fridge full in preparation! Hope your bladder can hold on for a while!    

Keemjay - I know what you mean about boilers - ours broke down at the beginning of last winter and they warned us it would need replacing before too long (around £2000 aswell) so we got british gas boiler insurance, it's only £15 a month and it covers all repairs and replacements.  Damn thing hasn't given us any trouble since - typical  

Holly - Zita's book is really good isn't it, I must know it off by heart now I've studied her eating plan so much (I haven't actually stuck to it mind you!) 

Petal - sorry to hear the drugs are making you feel sick.  The Clomid makes me irrational and moody but not sick which would be much worse.  It's so unfair the things we have to put our bodies through isn't it  

Hi Molly, Rachel, Erika and everyone else.

Jo xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovely ladies!
Just checking in – have had a manic week, so haven't been able to get on the site as much as I'd like. V. busy at work, then we took a trip up to Aberdeen for my DH's college reunion. Where I drank copious amounts of alcohol and didn't get any sleep for about 72 hours. NOT good behaviour for an IVF lady in training, I think!
Right, first things first – Lucy Lou, a huge             to you – I am so, so thrilled for you. At last – a bfp! 
Julie – glad the basting is over for you this month. Sending you loads of            for a bfp!
CK6 –how are you? And thanks to you and Candy for welcoming me on the IUI turned IVF thread!
Big hello to Erica (how are you, hun? Are you going for another basting? Haven't had much of a chance to catch up with you or read through the posts of the last week or so, so apols if I'm a bit behind).
Also big hellos to Keemjay, Holly, CR, Jodi, Jess, Rachel, Petal and all my other fertility buddies (sorry to anyone I've left out).
My first IVF consultation is tomorrow morning at 9.30, so will try and check in after that. Excited and a bit nervous…
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## CR

hi ya all.  just a quickie.  big boss in office today.

julie - glad you all ok.  reflex appt is this coming saturday, so haven't had to as yet.  how often did you go in run up to basting?

holly - thanks for acupunturist info.  will defo make contact with them.  
can you please tell me the exact title of the patrick holford book? because i am getting confused on amazon with all the holford titles!  i notice he has a new recipe book out this autumn.

petal b - be v sure to only have your metformin with meals.  and be careful if you drink any alcohol with metformin, especially sugary drinks like bacardi breezers.  gin and wine i can seem to tolerate!  more low gi alcohol.  you do get to tolerate it better the more you take it.  good luck!

catch you more laters.
crxxx


----------



## petal b

catwoman-good luck with you appointment glad to see that i have some people on ivf with me,don'y worry ladies we won't take over 

juile angel-i cannot drink pineapple juice any more drank so much of it on my last treatment it makes me feel sick  but in saying that the thought og anything makes me feel sick at the moment  wish it was for the right reason

holly c-thanks for that i will get it and have a read maybe it could help,doing good with the healthy eating,no more chocolate cravings,which is very good for me and apart from the sickness now,over the last few days i have felt great 

thanks cr have been taking it with meals,can you not drink alchol with it at all do you know,i know i am on the eating thing,but am going out on sat and if feeling up to it may have a couple of glass of wine or not what do you think
like holly i am also in the garden (sorry ladies who are at work)i will know how you feel tomorrow so don't worry so i better make the most of it

kj-sorry to here about your boiler....poor you what alot of money 

jed-clomid and metrormin do you know what the difference is,sorry not really sure what clomid does,know alittie bit but not sure if it is right


----------



## Candy

Kim, I heard a couple of the songs from the album earlier, sounds really good, was there Sunday until 1ish, but I didn't personally go into the town, just found a nice cafe on the front.  EEKKKK at the cost of that boiler, we have a combi, but I still pay a yearly maintenance contract so fingers crossed as thats extorcionate, hope it lasts much longer than anticipated.

Molly the wedding isn't until the 6th August, but as my sister wanted me to go and organise it, I wasn't happy going any closer to due date, well DH wouldn't have let me lol... hope all is well your end and you are enjoying your beautiful house/garden in this nice weather

Cathy good luck for the 30th

Love to all Cx


----------



## Holly C

Oooohh Jilly - fantastic - you're all done!  Big big    for the   Stick with us and we'll see you through it  

CR - the book is called The Holford Diet Lose Fat fast using the revolutionery fatburner system.  I think he's targeted at the mainstream audience wanting to lose weight rather than to those who already know about GI but it's definitely GI.  I saw him give a talk about it too at the Vitality Show and it all makes complete sense to me.  

Julie - sweetiepie are you going a bit crosseyed with the effort of holding on??  Look fwd to receiving details  

Catwoman - I thought we'd lost you over to the other thread for good!  So nice to hear from you and good luck for the appointment tomorrow!!  I always say it feels better when you have a plan    Got your list of questions at the ready??

Petal    Isn't it lovely out there!!

Right back out to do some further reading - it's for my study I promise!

H xx


----------



## JED

Hiya Jill – glad to hear the basting went well!    I'll be joining you on the 2ww on Thursday.  I know i'm going to be a real nightmare on my 2ww as I must be one of the most impatient people on earth!!  I ordered a pack of 40 hpt's a few months ago and still have around 30 left so to stop me from testing EVERY day I'm going to give them to my husband to hide because otherwise I will just get myself in a tizz every day they are negative when it might just be too early!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Molly - Lovely to hear from you again   how are you doing?
Kim -   boilers, I had to have one last year so I understand how expensive they are. Trouble is you just can't do without one can you. Hope you got your picture framed & that the criticism isn't too bad    
Cathy - Wishing you lots of luck with IVF    keep us posted.
Julie - So how much longer are you covering reception for hun? And yes you will get a   so will have been healthy for good reason.
Holly - Happy   that will get you out of the dog house for sure!! I'm ok thanks mate just missing DF he's doing a tour of Scotland. If all is goes well with this cycle I would be up for basting at the end of next week so he'd have to come home for a night which would be nice   
Catwoman - Wondered where you had got to   Sounds like you had a good weekend & a blow out doesn't do any harm God this whole ttc business is so stressful that you need fun times when you can switch off. Yes I've gone straight into my 3rd & final attempt   Wishing you lots of   for your IVF appt tomorrow I might be joining you soon.
Jillypops - Glad basting went well & best of luck with the   
Petal - I've been on Clomid since August & was told it was just to stimulate my ovaries to produce more eggs   
Jo -    for basting on Thursday.
CR - Hope big boss is being kind   & not making you work too hard.
Have a lovely evening everyone & enjoy the sunshine.

Erica.xx


----------



## petal b

thanks erika  what would i do without you all 

well just been watching a film on channel five and it is so sad, i was sitting their crying my eyes out at it,what am i like


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there

No good news from me I'm afraid -  .  Feeling pretty gutted right now, but trying to keep the faith!

I'm not sure whether we should do a 4thIUI or move to IVF - DH thinks 4th IUI and I think IVF, but either way we're going to have a break for a couple of months and just enjoy spending some time relaxing and doing things together.

Good luck to everyone else basting/2 week waiting - I'm sure there'll be some more BFPs soon

Love Rachelxx


----------



## petal b

rachel c- i am so so sorry  take some time out before you think about what to do next,life is so cruel  sometimes and remember that we are all here for you and we know how you are feeling, take care honey


----------



## Donna Taylor

just popped on quickly and haven't had a chance to read through posts so apologies for that and lack of personnals

Just wanted to wish all Julie all the best for her 2ww, thinking of you every day hun xx   

best wishes to all

Donna xx


----------



## Holly C

Rachel - big big    so sorry to read the news.  Hope you decide which way to go soon and as Petal says - we are here for you.  Take good care.

H xx


----------



## keemjay

rachel - sorry to hear your news big  and   down the lines to you

jillypops - glad the basting went well  

well i'm home from my 60mile round trip to the portrait group, winding down on here before bed as can never sleep straight after driving. my pic didnt get tooo stamped on, he kinda liked it but said the lighting was flat and printing poor quality  it looked ok to me, but up against other very very high quality prints it didnt look great. ho hum, i go there to learn and learn i do - from what the judge says about everyone elses prints just as much as my own

has anyone bought the james blunt 'back to bedlam' CD? is it any good? i keep hearing rave reviews but worried its going to be a bit soppy. i do like the 'beautiful' song tho but not sure i could handle a whole album of slow songs..

off to bed now

kj x


----------



## CR

hi all you lovelies.

sorry to hear about your bfn rachel.  take good care and i hope you can work out what to do next with your dp.  big hug to you.

julie - of course you are going to get a bfp.  i am rooting for you big styley.  keep looking after yourself.  glad you didn't let too many secrets slip on your sedation.

holly c - thanks for book info.  will get straight on amazon.  wheatgrass arrived today from US.  7 tablets 3 x a day!!  nurse holly would you recommend gradually taking the recommended dose, ie say half dose for a while??  i seem to think i might get some sort of cleansing explosion!!!!   
have you decided as yet what course of action you might take??
hope you enjoyed lunch in garden.

petal b - i rarely drink, say a couple once or twice a month if even that.  i have cast iron stomach usually.  but if i mix bacardi breezers and metformin, big trouble in the middle of the night everytime!!  yes i tried this a few times just to be sure it was the alcohol and not a bug you understand!!  i am not too bothered about drinking most of the time, but if i get a special occassion i just miss one or two metformins same day as drinking.  and try to drink less sugar and toxic (!!) drinks, such as gin, vodka, white wine etc.  i heard somewhere that the body finds it easier to deal with clearer alcohols such as gin and gin is the lowest gi drink available i believe.  yes i checked this out  
i don't drink at all or miss any metformins in 2ww, but i haven't had a bfp, so not sure what good thats done me  
i would recommend missing one or two metformins on your special occassion, i don't notice that missing one metformin makes much difference at all, except not puking up in the middle of the night!!

ck6 - forgot to say, clinic advised taking pill to make sure all the "spare" follies left from last treatment and just generally hanging around follies were absorbed by the body, because apparently the pill does this.  i had a potential cyst follie last iui, so clinic advised taking pill for one month prior to next iui cycle to be sure we don't get same situation with one dominant cyst follie taking over next cycle.  they did say that taking the pill just prior to treatment does help with producing more follies than without taking the pill just prior to treatment.  because i did ask if the pill would affect the follies or number of follies produced straight after.  so it all sounds good news at this stage.  however you might have been advised to take pill for a different reason perhaps  perhaps a call to the lovely ladies at the clinic would explain this.  have your wierd spells gone now??  hope you feeling better now.

hi  to erika, catwoman, donna, keemjay, candy, molly, jillypops, jed, cathy, gwen and everyone else i have missed .  and good morning to the lovely julie!!  
love you all,
crxxx


----------



## petal b

thanks ck6-i don't drink and don't do too often,and would not on my two weeks anyway,but going out with some friends and just fancy having a couple,not on any treatment at the moment,and am only one one tablet,and am gong to start taking the other two over the next couple of weeks(very sick when i took two the other day)anyway thanks for the advice 

back to work for me today,lucky you if you are at home today very sunny,bet it rains the weekend


----------



## JED

Oh Rachel - I'm so sorry.  Don't know what else to say so will send you lots of   

Julie - good to see that positive thinking    I am a firm believer that it definitely helps.  

Well, basting day tomorrow!  yay!  Had my trigger shot last night which was a bitmore painful than the puregon ones but I'm getting used to being a pin cushion these days! (something I'm sure I'm not alone in!)

Does anyone have an opinion on tea during the 2ww?  I have given up coffee and alcohol (for ages) but I looovvee my one cup of tea in the mornings!!  

Lovely day with the sun shining  

Jo xxx


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!  Fab day out there - I think we could say it's summer!!!  Please no one mention BBQs  

Erica - it must be doubly stressful having DH away - how much longer does he have to be in Wales for?  Hope it's not too hard going    Don't you have a holiday planned soon too?

Donna - hope you're ok on your natural 2ww!  When are you due to test?


KJ - sounds like you learned stuff last night so that's all good    Don't know about that new album but it looks nice on the tele    DH got us tickets to U2 at Twickenham on Friday - v v v excited about that!!  

CR - yeah build up slowly over the course of a couple of weeks.  Did you see Sims posting about what she ate and did etc?  It's great to read such postive stuff.

Thanks for info Julie!  I will call her at home and have a chat.  Funny to think that she will have met three of us and while we all know each other we have never met!

Hi Rachel - thinking of you  

Morning Jo - that trigger jab is a bit of a stinger and I found it stressful too mixing all the little vials etc and worrying about the little chips of glass etc    My advice would be to give up tea too as it too contains quite a bit of caffiene.  Have you ever tried redbush tea?  It contains no caffiene naturally and you can drink it like normal tea.  Some people don't like it at all . but others are quite happy with replacing regular tea for it.  We'll be thinking of you tomoz     and I've bumped you up on the list too.

Please let me know if I've missed you off the list or not got you in the right spot.  I'm doing my best but Ms Megs was super efficient with big shoes to fill!

All is well at Holly's today - loving the sunshine and intend on doing a little bit in the garden.  I'm meeting a friend for lunch and have some errands to run - talk about a lady who lunches at the moment!  Oh well work kicks off again in the next few weeks so I'm making the most of it and I'm sure you'll be hearing less from me then.  Also the MIL arrives on Sunday.... less said the better  

Lovin yiz (said in best kiwi accent!)
H xx


----------



## cathyA

Morning all,

you girls talk soooo much!!

Holly - I went 'home' to Kent to spend a few days at a friends house and visit some gardens nearby (Beth Chattos in Essex, Goodnestone Park, Great Dixter and Hyde Hall in Essex for any greenies out there). I took so many snaps as I use them when I teach and I want to start to sell some. Thats my excuse anyway!

MIL's - who'd have 'em! Got to take mine (and the rest of the family  ) out for a meal on Sunday. I have specified that I'll only go if we go somewhere where no one knows me!

KJ-   at the class. i'm sure your pic was great. Its all very subjective after all! 

Julie - still making me laugh   to you.

Well the sun is shining but i've got work to do   so TTFN

Cathy


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Rachel sorry to hear abour your BFN take care and enjoy and relax over the next couple of months.

Hi ********** glad to see those positive words I keep saying the same thing now on day 12 after my IUI so testing at the weekend.

Hi Holly C hope you are ok.

Good Luck to everybody else on 2WW and basting.

Take Care all

Jane12


----------



## ck6

really sorry rachel.... what can i say ?? thinking of you , maybe good idea to have a break for a while

petal  it was cr that answered your query...i'm not that knowledgable     or that good at spelling for that matter........

jo  good luck for basting tomorrow.... i always found puregon worse..than anything else.... dh always does my jabs....he gets his own back then 

julie... good on you for your positive thinking   ... that sounds really mean about the other receptionist !!!... do you go bluebell hill way to work ? if you do you go right past my house. 

cr  thanks for the info...going to gp about funny spells ( just call me mary ...from big brother).......lets hope the pill works...when does your next treatment start?

kj like your new picture....you ok today /

holly.....aka lady that lunches... enjoy the sunshine ...your doing a great job with the list   good luck with mil.. hope she enjoys coldplay   oh i did try and 'buy' that thing   

erika  .... was dh in wales ? i thought it was scotland told you i get confused ...how are you doing  

jill ... your chat yesterday made me laugh about going to the loo had you sat on the sofa all day ?? hope you are ok too...

cathy it was me that asked about cameras ....group present for a special birthday... so want a nice not too complicated one .... thanks  where in kent are you from 

donna  good luck on your 2ww xxx

hello to shazia ...sending you a   you know where i am xxxxx

hello catwoman creaky michelle jess, moosey vil jodi gwen manda molly  and jane...... should go and do some gardening...  lots of love caroline xxxx


----------



## MollyW

Rachael - sorry to read about your negative hunny. It really sucks doesn't it 

Good luck to you both for your next tx - whatever you decide on.

 to everyone else - and welcome back Cathy, good to hear from you...

Love Molly


----------



## ck6

jilly ...my clinic says no drink while on 2ww....sorry


----------



## JED

Hi again,

Holly - is Redbush tea the same as Rooiboos?  If so I've got some at home but haven't tried it yet.  Don't think you can put milk with it though can you?  (if it's the same thing?)  I didn't know you were kiwi - my dh is kiwi, we have been arguing for ages which country to move back to, mine or his - looks like Sydney has won though as we have tix to go back end of Sept.

Jilly - I'm avoiding alcohol totally during the 2ww and have done for a while as apparently can decrease chances quite a bit.  At the end of the day its a personal choice though babe.

Looking forward to going and sitting in the sun at lunch time  

Jo xxx


----------



## JED

Oh our posts crossed Jilly, looks like you've already decided not too.  I have the same problem, we're meeting friends on Sat who are big drinkers and I'll have to use the same old 'on a detox' excuse again  

Jo xxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all 
just flying in and out but wanted to say to JED that as far as i know redbush and rooiboos is the same. i think it tastes ok with milk but is fine either way

where in NZ is dh from - me and dh LOVE NZ....been for 2 long trips and have thought about emmigrating.....Coromandel is our fav place - Hahei Beach - we had xmas day there in 2003 

jillypops - def pop for you like your name  i didnt drink at all, but then i didnt get any bfps either! still would do the same again tho as i really dont think booze is a positive thing for ttc...

laters all

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Hello hello


Aaah our posts crossed KJ....

KJ - I didn't respond to you post yesterday about when you were so ill at the party.  Sounded dreadful - did you ever get to the bottom of what it was??

Hi Molly!

Jilly - good on you for deciding not to.   It's advised because it interferes with development of the foetus (and of course there is going to be one!!).  There's been loads of studies done into this as well as issues with implanting.

Jo - yep I'm a kiwi!  Where's your DH from then?  Sydney is fab!  No plans for us to shift home at the mo. Redbush and Rooibos are one and the same and yes you can add milk - no probs!  BTW I used to work for the Redbush Tea company...not that I'm biased or anything but their grade is better quality than the likes of 12 O'Colock etc.... 

Cathy - your break away sounds great!  You must be famous if you're avoiding going where people know you - hmm will have to get thinking again who you could be    

Caroline - you are a funny pants (as Julie would say!) - of course that website wasn't real ha ha ha!

CR - I didn't answer your question the other day - we are going to look at going for natural IUI in Aug/Sept then maybe if not successful try one more medicated then move on to ICSI.  I've asked to be referred to the clinc in Canterbury for NHS.

Right - best go and get changed for town.

Have a lovely afternoon!
H xx


----------



## keemjay

holly - no i never worked out what it was, didnt like to suggest it was the food  and we all had the same anyway. only thing i wondered was i had the BCG heaf test the day before, they said it wouldnt give a reaction like that but what do they know 

kj x


----------



## JED

Hiya
Dh is from Wellington but was orginally born in Invergargil in the South Island, I haven't been there but apparently its really tiny!  I've only been to NZ on a flying visit to visit his parents in Wellington but really loved it.  We've decided on Sydney though as it has better job opportunities.  We're keeping our options open though and not buying a house there or anything for 12 months or so, just in case we change our minds!

Thanks for the Rooiboos advice, I think ours is the brand you recommend so I'll give it a try tonight!

Jilly- I agree that is harsh, working in a pub but not being able to drink!  

Jo xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hellllllooooooooooooo chaps!
First things first: Rachel, a huge   to you. I'm really, really sorry. A break may well do you and your DH the world of good. Lots of luck and love to you.
Jilly – I sympathise with you! All my friends and colleagues are pretty big drinkers (hmmm… that may say something about me!) and I find it so, so hard not to join in. I must admit that I have drunk during the 2ww, though not excessively. As of my wild weekend in Aberdeen, I have vowed to go on the wagon for a while (DH rolled his eyes at that one – he's heard it too many times before!)
Erica and Holly – hello and thanks for your welcome back yesterday! Thing is, it looks like I'm going to be an IUI girl a little longer… I had my appointment with my consultant today about changing to IVF. He was great – answered all my questions and said that he was more than happy for me to go straight to IVF BUT we had only given IUI two goes and it might be worth considering having one more go, but this time using injectibles rather than clomid. This made sense – I suppose it feels like we're cranking the intensity up a bit without leaping straight into IVF. The long and short of it is, if the next IUI cycle doesn't work, then it's straight on to IVF the next cycle – which will make the failure of the next IUI (assuming it is a failure) a little easier to bear.
So there we have it. In another two and a half weeks, I'll be injecting, peeing on a stick and doing unspeakable things with Cyclogest, along with several other of you lovely ladies!
Anyway, for this month, I will happily send out my share of IUI            to all those undergoing a 2ww. Julie – you are often in my thoughts. You keep the faith, my girl! I'm rooting for you!
Meanwhile, having a month off clomid means my body is returning to 'normal' again. Pre-ovulation, and I have all my usual signs – sore boobs, er, that delightful egg-****** stuff you get in your nethers and the like (apols if tmi). DH is extremely keen that we try for a natural conception this month, which is a bit rich coming from him. There have been times in the past when I've almost had to manacle him to the bedpost for him to do the necessary.
Right: time for some personals – Erica, Holly, Julie, Keemjay, CR, Ck6, Shazia, Jilly, Eva, Creaky (what's happened to you?) Rachel (I am thinking of you. It's pants – especially the first few days), Jess, JED and anyone else i have forgotten about – good luck to all of you, wherever you are in the cycle.
It's good to still be an IUI girl  
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## Catwoman

'Ang on, **********! I think you will find it is me,  woman with the funny egg pants – not Erica! 
       
Love,
C xx


----------



## ck6

catwoman i got confused tooo    good luck with natural     xxxx


----------



## Jessygirl

catwoman.....i am also trying IUI before next ,months IVF...it will hopefully softening the blow if it doesnt work.........its nice to have something else to fall back on!  (would also be nice to save on some pennies!)

Also girls any advice.....anyone? .........what happens if i ovulate at the weekend  Also cons said he only saw one egg today (he used the word egg not folly?)  is that going to be good enough?
 JG


----------



## Donna Taylor

Rachel sorry to hear you had a BFN I hope you are taking care of yourself. big hugs to you xx

Cant remeber who asked think it was holly?? AF is due on Sunday! not sure if I am going to test or wait to see if she arrives
Think I may wait to see what happens but then I have said that before.

Take care all

Donna xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Donna - oooh - really hope AF is a no show on Sunday and it's a natural BFP!!  Thinking of you  

JessyGirl - it seems like you may be doing a natural IUI i.e without drugs?  If so you need to check with your clinic to find out what their policy is about weekend ovulation.  Some clinics do open to accomodate you but I've heard of others who don't and either cancel the cycle or do it on the Monday which isn't a great idea considering the swimmers need to be there before the egg pops.  If they are monitoring you closely then a Friday basting maybe ok but best to check with them.  Jillypops is right - she's explained the procedure for a medicated cycle so hopefully you've now got all bases covered for the info you needed?

Jillypops - put those feet up and rest up now you've finished for the day!

Catwoman - glad you're staying with us and sounds like you've got a good plan to move ahead with!  Let's hope the medicated cycle will make all the difference and you won't be needing to move on    Or... even better all that BMS will do the trick without further treatment!  The CM is sounding like it's perfect for the deed to be successful (eewww but you know we don't mind!!)

Jo - hope basting has gone well (when you read this!).  Thinking of you and sending you a load of      Does DH roll his rrrrr's seeing he is a good Southlander and all that!  I'm from Dunedin which is not too far from Invergiggle!  Does he walk on a tilt?  That's all that living in Wgtn if he does!!  I'm hardly one to talk as Dunedin is not known as a warm place to live - Sydney is a great choice!

Righto - will speak to  you all tomorrow!

H xx


----------



## jess p

Hi lovely iui ladies,


Not been about recently cos having "closely monitored natural iui cycle" & seem to be being permanently scanned!

Was told today that my lining is "beautiful"!!!!!!   Nicest thing anyone's said in a while!

Unfortunately follies are teeny weeny   - still only day 10 & last month didn't ov til day 17! Got another scan on Friday morning.

Julie are you now on 2ww?  Hope it's all going well. I feel really out of touch with everyone cos there are a million pages to scroll through!

Has anyone heard from Laurie recently?

I've been banned from the computer by DP cos I've had a bit of ebay addiction recently!  I've never really bothered with it before but I read about some crazy woman who racked up £30k debts by buying tons of designer clothes on ebay & never wearing them!     

Thought I'd check out what all the fuss was about.  Unfortunately got into a bidding war over a Ghost dress & being mega competitive I won!!!! I got a real buzz & was so excited when it arrived. 

Unfortunately it looked hideous on!!! So that was £70 down the swanny & a very unamused DP!   

I now can't stop bidding for fancy dress stuff for my class dressing up box!!! I think I need counselling!!!  

I think it's because I want something else to worry about other than ivf/iui.

Anyway, on to the more important stuff, have I missed any BFPs while I've been away? - haven't seen any for ages!

Holly, please could you add me to your list? - I've been wiped off!! I'm having a natural iui - can't tell you how great it is NOT to be taking Clomid!!

Hi to Molly, Cathy, KJ, Donna, Petal, Jodi, Michelle, VIL & Moosey all the Alis, CR, & anyone else - also to all the newbies.

Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Jess!  OMG I too have an ebay addiction!  There's been all sorts of stuff arriving through the door in the past couple of weeks!  Fortunately I have managed to rein myself in and not bid too high but I've bought a belt, a top, a gilet, a shirt, a bolero cardi with wide collar and a dress!  I've been really pleased with the stuff that's come in and it's all been brand new too. I type in vintage or boho and it brings up some quite cool stuff (and some hideos stuff too!)  Anyway I've decided I've had enough for the time being but I'm starting to sell some of mine as well to pay for the recent spluge    I so agree with you - it definitely distracts you from the IF business!

Can't imagine how you got bumped off the list but I'm off to add you on again!  It's sounding good for a natural IUI BFP - grow follies grow       !!

Love me
xx

PS Lucy Lou got a BFP last week - yippee!!!


----------



## petal b

what are you ebay ladies like  now you have got me thinking.......well maybe i will have a look.......and that may not be a very good idea 
dh just told me don't you dare makes me want to go on it even more


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Well a BFN for me had AF pains so did a first reponse test this morning.

On to IVF for me, but may take a break as need to lose some weight, put on so much since starting treatment the worry makes me eat.

Will have some hypnosis to help with weight.

Take Care all

Jane12


----------



## Holly C

Oh Jane so so sorry to hear your news. Big big   

Take care and pop in here and we'll be here for you to have a good old rant etc.  Good luck with your next steps.

Holly xx


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!

Another sensational day and I think even better than yesterday - yeeeha!  Just pefect for basting Jo!  Don't worry Jillypops you had it right - I left the message for Jo to read today after she'd been.

Julie - liked the tips to help with the 2ww    Did DP's grandma make anything special for you last night?

Had to pop into babyshops yesterday to buy presents.  It's never really bothered me in the past but I got that horrible horrible feeling when looking at the cute things that I may never have a need for them afterall. .... and to think of all the money I've spent on others over the years  - ha just jokes to help with the painfulness of it.

OK enough self obsessing.

Speak soon lovelies!  Thinking of you all as ever....

H xx


----------



## creaky

Hello girls,

Sympathies to Jane, but I'm there with you I'm afraid, a   too.

Feeling a little disappointed cos me and Dp were really on the positive thinking thing, and it just feels like a bigger kick in the teeth now.... I think I'm going to call the clinic and ask to move straight onto IVF, just feel thats the best way to go now....

I'm also thinking that I might have a bit of hypnotherapy, cos I have so many 'blocks' that may be getting in my way....had a miscarraige at 18 which led to me feeling so guilty I became anorexic (fully recovered now though!), and since then there has been poor DH's suicide too. I just think it can't do any harm, what do you guys think?

On a lighter happier note, even though I haven't been posting I have been keeping a close eye on you lot, so.....

Julie, best of luck on your 2ww, you can guarantee with all the support you give us all that we are right behind you on this one!!!

Catwoman - I'm still here you see, just going into hiding occasionally, and I know what you mean about having to tie the other half to the bed....mine's the same....you would have though the old ******* would feel lucky to have a young six foot leggy blonde for a girlfriend (that's me incidently...)

Jess - those follies will grow, mine are always slow, but the womb sounds great - a lovely little duvet for that egg to settle in, fingers crossed!

Donna - keeping everything crossed for you...

And a big Hi to: Holly, PetalB, Jillypops, Shazia, Erika, Keemjay, Rachel, Caroline and everyone else here!!

Take care all

Creaky x


----------



## Catwoman

Morning all!
Well, the sun is shining, my boss is away for the day and there's not that much work for me to do. So I am in rather a good mood for a change! Julie - your 2ww tips really made me laugh, especially the part about the milkman, postman etc swapping uniforms! Holly – I know exactly what you mean about the baby clothes; I also get it when I buy kids' clothes, too. I remember buying a really sweet top and trousers combo for my God-daughter (now aged 9) a few months ago, and I felt really upset because I just couldn't imagine buying stuff for my own children. 
Jane – a huge   to you. I am thinking of you.
Jess – I'm doing a special follie dance for you!            .
Not much to report – still feeling upbeat about the appt I had with my consultant yesterday. I'm sure I'm doing the right thing – one more go with more intense meds, then straight on to IVF if that doesn't work. Interestingly, my consultant kept telling me to calm down and not get so stressed (I think the fact that I was perched on the edge of my chair, gripping my handbag and gibbering at him may have given the game away). He told me that a few years ago, there was a paper published on the link between having a positive outlook and positive IVF rates. Apparently, the more you go into the treatment believing it will work, the more likely it IS to work. I'm always quite suspicious about that sort of thing: maybe the more positive women had been given a definite diagnosis, or been given a better prognosis than the others. But it has made me think that it's about time I tried to relax up a bit more (yes, I know, much easier said than done when you're in our position!). 
Anyway, have a lovely day ladies – hello to Erica, CR, CK6, Shazia, Jilly, JED, Eva and anyone I've forgotten!
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all, aint it lovely and sunny  

jane - sorry to hear about your bfn hun 

creaky  to you too, i reckon you could try hypnotherapy, you'll only find out by giving it a go, or like julie said, maybe a spot of counselling 

julie love your tips 

holly  for having to go baby shopping and well done for getting thru it 

jess - congrats on your 'beautiful' womb lining and good luck for scan tomorrow

catwoman - hurrah that you are still an IUI girl  Glad you have a plan, enjoy all that   in the meantime

well i've just had a short but polite note from my 'friend' through the door - saying my 'letter didnt consider any of her feelings and clearly what i am going thru is  the entire focus of my life so there is no longer a place for her, so lets leave it there' (in a nutshell) I am quite surprised actually, i suggested we meet up and talk things thru so i could address the points in her letter which is why i didnt go into them in my letter back to her. i really did think she would want to talk but i've clearly offended her yet again  half of me still wants to fight my corner, i've still loads of things i want to say to her about what she wrote to me, the other half of me just thinks i'm on a road to nowhere with her so just drop it...i'm hurt that even after the heart pouring i did in my letter she cannot seem to find an ounce of sympathy for our situation 

oh well ONWARD!!!! its a bl00dy nice day and i'm going to sit in it 

kj x


----------



## Rachel B

Hello everyone

Jane and Creaky - I'm so sorry to hear of your BFNs.  It's so   hard, especially when you try so hard to be positive and believe it will work.    I know exactly how you feel right now.

Creaky - I agree that counselling might be a good idea.  Although I haven't had any counselling, I often think I have some big mental blocks relating to an unhappy childhood (for some similar reasons)  and therefore assuming my own children might go through something similar (although I'm sure they never would!)  Hope that makes sense!

Thanks to all you lovely girls for your kind words following my BFN on tuesday.  It really helps to know that others understand.  

Manda - Where are you - I'm worried about you!  I'm hoping that no news is good news, but sending you a big   anyway.

Julie - I loved your list, but I needed it two weeks ago!  Just think of all that fun I could have had with men in uniforms, raving with the old folks, whilst all in 80s costumes eating homemade biscuits.  I'm gutted that I didn't think of any of that! I will bear it in mind for next time though!

Catwoman - I'm enjoying the sun too.  I'm supposed to be setting up my own business, but today that has meant sitting in a cafe in the sun, reading a book on business (and so therefore legitimate time wasting!)

Big hellos to Holly,Jess, Jillypops, Petal, CK6, CR, Shazia, Keemjay, Molly, Donna, Jo and all you other IUI girls.

Quick question too - when you have used cyclogest, how long has it delayed AF for?  Mine was due tuesday.  Had really bad AF pains Monday afternoon and night, but nothing since.  I hate the way these drugs muck up your body.


Love to all on this sunny day

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Creaky lovely - so very sad to read your post.  I thought we'd lost you but I'm pleased you've been around keeping an eye on us.  I agree with Julie too my lovely.  Counselling and hypnotherapy could be really helpful to you.  It's been a hard old road these past few years and it wouldn't be an admission of anything other than amazing strength to talk about it so you can put it to rest.

Sending  you loads of love and hoping your dream will come true before very much longer  

Catwoman - good to hear you are feeling so upbeat!  You do make me laugh - I can picture you at your appointment with the Con on the edge of your seat.  Hope that you can think about doing something relaxing to help you - do you like massage/facials that sort of thing?  Book yourself some you time over the next wee while to unwind.  Pleased to hear your boob stapling boss is out of the office today    

KJ - I'm really dissapointed that she couldn't see past her self and understand where you were coming from.  She is clearly self centred and I agree with Julie - it's her loss and it sounds like you have many wonderful supportive people in your life and you have to focus on them and not the one and only who is unable to give.  She's simply not worth it.  I hope you can let her go as painful as it is to have not made her understand  

Julie - you are a star of a friend - we are honoured we have you amongst us  

I'm feeling really anxious with DH's mother arriving on Sunday.  Fortunately she is spending most of the time with SIL in London but of course there will be times when she is with us including the trip we are taking her on to Scotland.  With the way my work has been lately (v quiet) she is constantly asking Aaron if I am working.  She thinks I'm a freeloader as I went to Uni after we married - but no one knows what goes on in anyone's relationship and I feel so mad that she can make such a judgment without knowing all the facts.  It doesn't help when DH mentioned to his sister last night that I can organise things as I don't have anything to do all day - I mean how helpful is that!  As you can imagine DH got an earful and reminder that if those remarks continue there won't be anyone to do absolutely EVERYTHING in his domestic life.  Arrrggghh!  Sorry - good to get that out!

H

PS Hi ya Rachel - good to hear from you today and hear you are getting there.  My AF was delayed for about 4 days or so and my cycle took about 3 months to return to what is normal for me.  

PPS Yes where is Manda  Also whatever happened to Babyfish?  I've been wondering about her and hoping she is ok as she had some medical issues and really hope these haven't contributed to anything sinister.  If you are reading this Babfish - please pop back in and let us know how you are


----------



## Holly C

Julie - I like your style!

x


----------



## ERIKA

Blimey, only missed yesterday & there's loads to catch up on..........
Rachel -    what can I say except sorry to hear your news. Taking a break sounds like a good option. Like you after this cycle I think the hospital will suggest a 4th attempt or a move to IVF. Wishing you lots of luck whichever option you take.
Holly - Men!!!!   they don't make life easy do they. Wishing you lots of   with the MIL's visit sounds like you might need it!!! DF is in Scotland until the beginning of July but hopefully if this cycle goes to plan he'll have to come home at the end of next week for basting.
Kj - Your friend sounds very insensitive & hasn't reacted how a "true" friend would. Like the others said I think it's her loss not yours but it doesn't stop the hurt & frustration does it   
Creaky - Lots of    sorry to hear your news hun & hypnotherapy or counselling sounds like a good idea you have been through so much.
Julie - So I've got funny egg pants have I    Well I might have for all you know!! Good to hear reception duties are nearly over & well done for saying your piece   
Jo -     for basting today.
Caroline - Yes DF is in Scotland so you're not as daft   as you think...........well actually I don't know about that!! Sorry to hear Argos had sold out!
Jillypops - Good luck with   take it easy.
Catwoman - Good to hear you're still an IUI girl   Wishing you lots of luck next cycle & hopefully no move to IVF.
Jess -   for scan tomorrow.
Jane - Sorry to hear your news   thinking of you.
Hello Petal, Donna, Cathy, CR, Molly & everyone else hope you're ok.
Well ladies I need a bit of advice. Dropped a right clanger yesterday & am now unsure what to do. DF has been home the last 2 months to take delivery of my Pregnyl. I was due a delivery yesterday so I had to have it delivered to work. I kept it in the fridge all day taking it out at home time and........yes you've guessed it, forgot the   thing! I'm so mad with myself but I had a hard bad day & my head was all over the place   It was in a carrier with the ice pack that comes with it but what damage have I done leaving it out of the fridge overnight I'm so angry & I guess the hospital won't be best pleased either.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B

Erica - It was actually very cold here last night so as long as there was no heating on in your office and it was with the ice pack it was probably okay.  But I may be wrong so probably best to call your clinic and ask.  Good luck!

Okay, I think I now have proof AF is on her way.  I always become ridiculously clumsy on the day or just before and have just managed a catastrophic sequence of events!!  I was wearing my lovely long flowing white skirt and was cleaning the top of the cooker.  I managed to knock DH's coffee pot (which he had left full) off the top of the cooker, all over my white skirt, the walls, the kitchen units, inside and outside the drawers, absolutely everywhere.  In my rush to pull off my skirt and threw it straight in the washing machine, I knocked over DH's mega expensive racing bike (now looking a teeny bit buckled - ooops - but shouldn't have been in the kitchen!), but anyway, picked that up and put washing machine on.  Then looked in washing machine to see how quickly the water was coming in and saw there was a blue tea towel in there.  My skirt is now turning blue before my eyes.  Arrghhhhhh!  That white look is so last month, right?!

Going to go and crawl in a hole where I can do no damage now................

rachel xx


----------



## ck6

oh creaky really sorry to hear of your bfn....also agree with everyone else... i had counselling for my first divorce  ( i was devasted) .....so i should think you def could do with some with what you've been through....otherwise it will just stay bottled up  

woman i was pleased to read that your bosom's are safe for a few days     (while your boss is away...in case anyone is wandering )

kj i think julie summed up your 'friend' perfectly ..... i guess its not quite the same  but we all love you    

rachel    out of 4 times my af turned up 2 days before testing Grrrrr.....i'm never sure if i put those rotten things in properly     hope you get the coffee out  

hey julie  .... yeah you are a star... god you had a rough time too     

holly ....i'm on my third mil lucky she lives near by and doesn't have to stay overnight .....my first one came from india didn't speak english and took over kitchen duties......so i kinda know where you're coming from ......you could chat to us while she's with you and tell her you're working....well you give everyone so much valuable advice   ......xx

erika.... did you try and order one of those too  .....     x not sure about pregnal...puregon you can leave out for up to 3 months..so it says on the pack   have you rung the clinic 

jo  good luck with your basting .... 

julie, jilly and jo good luck for your 2ww....      
hello everyone else  ... love caroline  xxxx


----------



## creaky

Just a quickie...Thanks for all the kind comments!

Feeling 100% better already, just moved hundreds of bricks, that have needed doing for ages, I just didn't dare before on 2ww!!

I've had lots of counselling along the roller coaster ride, so most of the time am really positive and over the past, but i just think maybe there is this little box in my head that says 'no babies', need to get in and make it say 'lots of babies - hundreds of them!!'

Thanks again, you bunch of angels!!

Got to log off again now as DP keeps kicking me off the computer cos he's trying to work from home...I just sent him off to get some lunch...

Back to the bricks, only about another 400 to go; I'll have muscles like Popeye soon, (and I've got the legs of Olive Oyl) so that'll be great!

I'll sneak back on later and have a good read through on todays hot FF action!!

Creaky x


----------



## ERIKA

Oh God how        do I feel.
Don't know whether to   or   I'm not normally this dizzy, honest, but since starting these drugs I find that I often do daft/forgetful things   
My Pregnyl always comes in this huge box which always makes me giggle because the injection is small & packaging huge!!! Inside the box is a polysterine   box with the injection & icepack. No-one knows about my situation at work so I got rid of the packaging & put the injection & ice pack in an Asda carrier bag & put it in the fridge. Thing is if I'd kept the packaging it would have reminded me wouldn't it!!!
Anway thanks ladies & I've just   my clinic feeling awful. The nurse said that as it was in the fridge all day & went back in at 9am this morning & was kept with the ice pack I should be ok................phew!!!!
Wonder if the next time I get inseminated downstairs they could inseminate a few brain cells upstairs   

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

erica..... thats what i need...brain insemination..... right you i've just looked you sign your name erica  but you're post name is spelt with a k.... so i've been spelling it wrong for ages...sorry babex
is your dh on tour with a group?

creaky...glad you're feeling a bit better,  made me feel guilty we have a mountain of rubble to shift..... i should follow in your footsteps...

dh just phoned works in credit suisse in canary wharf  ....rumour going round that there was some bloke sitting in his car with a gun !!!! great!!! all i could hear was sirens ...... more bad news the liquorice factory has burnt down so i have to go and get supplies  mind you the australian stuff they sell in lakeland is beautiful.....

cr  .... got my pill from doc..... couldn't tell him i'd been taking it for four days as i'd 'borrowed' some.........oops  anyway palpatations seem to have gone away...gp very nice didn't know we were having treatment but told me about 4 times it was no problem i can have it for free....then the receptionist said in very loud voice there's your free one..... may as well stood up and told everyone what i was having  grrrrrrrr sorry some doctor's receptionist are good...some are not!!!!  when i was pregnant with the edwards baby... the rec' saw me in the street and said....oh so you're pregnant then !!!!!... sorry just felt the need to moan about her  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## creaky

Phew, I've finished the brick shift, and the car is also full of crap to take down the tip. 

I've got time to go and get a shower before taking one of the cats to her first 'FAT Club' meeting - oh the shame. I've had her on diet food for weeks, but still she looks like a little black barrel on legs!

KJ - you don't need friends like that, and they are best left behind....i agree with Erica!

Rachel - really sorry about the day your having - but it can only get better - surely

Erica - I've always hated Dr's receptionist (hope none of you guys are one!) they always have this big attitude, and huff and puff all the time....

Jillypops - Zippy was never my fave on Rainbow - he was a right moody misery!

Holly - eurghh! MIL nightmares.... 

Catwoman - relax, deep breaths, visualise and all those positive vibe things!

And to that lovely little Julie who is an Angel!  

DP and I have discussed more IUI or IVF, and decided to have a month off and then go for another try at IUI- don't want to waste my lucky orange knickers!

I'll be back soon!
(after I've caught the cat - little beauty though - she caught a mole this morning and left it in the bedroom for us - dead luckily, but the blighter had already ruined my lawn!)


----------



## ERIKA

Caroline - It's ok hun quite confusing I know   When I set myself up on the FF site someone already had the user name Erica which is how my name is spelt so I had to change the c to a k   
Yeah my DF is on tour with a group. A group of squaddies     He's in the army, infantry division. His battle group are based in Germany which is where he was for our first 2 years together. He took a UK posting for 2 years to help us with treatment & to spend a bit more time at home. He now tours the country doing a recruitment drive at various shows etc.
I'm definately up for a double ended insemination this month I seriously need all the help I can get   don't know what's the matter with me   
Feel free to have a moan   that's what we are here for, to listen & help through good times & bad. Some people are so insensitive & indiscreet aren't they   to your doctors receptionist.
Creaky - Sounds like you've been a busy bee. There's plenty of stuff to do at mine if you run out of things to do   Enjoy your month off I'm sure it will do you good & lots of      for your 4th IUI. 

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Hello there chatterboxes!

Oooh Caroline - any development on the 'situation' at Canary Wharf I will be defo coming on here to rant away about MIL - wish she would take over cooking duties - then I really wouldn't do anything all day      It sounds like you've hit the jack pot with the 3rd!

Jillypops - funny you with the unloved Zippy    He's better than that dopey bear whatever his name was!  

Julie - I too am very pleased you raised your points about  covering reception!  Good to hear they've taken it on board cos if  you don't say anything it turns into ugly seething resentment - better out than in I say  

Erica - oops silly me - for some reason I had it in my head your DH was in Wales.... doh!  Must be a nightmare juggling things to ensure he's around at the right time    Having said that I could do with mine being somewhere else at the moment!  Good to hear you've got your meds all sorted - phew!

Rachel - arrrggghhhh!  I would be soooo mad but you sound really calm!  Hope your skirt is ok!!  Oohh there are some nice ones going cheap on ebay  

Creaky - you have been busy today!  Bet it feels good to have that all sorted. Your cat sound v v funny!  What on earth do you do at fat cat class?

Oh and don't get me started on Drs receptionists!!!!!!!!!  

Julie - have a lovely evening and enjoy whatever your lovey DP's grandma has made you - I want her to be my granny!!

Slaters xxx


----------



## ck6

its all clear  at cw.....now holly  .....don't really like dh working up there but its good £ 's bit of a joke we got stopped anddoor handels cleaned when we went up a couple of sundays ago.... yeah got a lovely mil now....indian one was worshipped by her son ...they would go of talking and just leave me out all the time ...oh had to watch indian musicals too shall i sing tham for you      can understand a bit of urdu so i did know when they were talking about me.....( ohhh gone on a bit about that sorry    )
just a quickie for nuffield girlies although prob missed julie.... was reading a thread on thrush started by jo aka jed .... anyway a girl from our clinic is 8 weeks pregnant with twins from icsi ..... that's 2 from there recently.... so julie must make it 3...... oh julie i'm a bit off the wall but i know you know stuff about dreams
i had a really weird one last night.... was pulling out one of my big back teeth..you know with the massive roots... i was getting it out sliver by sliver  whats that all about.....  no erica don't answer that ..... wow a squaddie do you get to travel much ??  really need to go and start tea... looks like salad again     love you all..........got some liquiroce you'll be pleased to know      caroline xxxxx


----------



## creaky

Cat Fat Club is over, we have to go back every two weeks for a weigh in. 

Between 'Black Fat Cleo' and 'Crazy Legs Archie' I seem to spend half my time in the vet's. Poor little Archie who is identical to that little fella to the left is the most accident prone cat on earth. He got hit by a car and had to have some of his hip joint removed, then we thought we'd lost him when he didn't come home for days, but a neighbour found him stuck up a tree (for 3 days - ahhh) and we had to save him with a very long ladder. He's such a strange character, DP thinks he's human... we had an argument with the old grumpy couple over the road, and since then he goes across every day and poo's in their front garden! 

And then there's the rabbit and two chinchillas....DP says if we don't have children I'll fill the house with animals - too true!

Caroline - the only re-occuring dream I have is that I have wobbly teeth, or they are falling out...I wonder whether Julie will be able to enlighten us.

My MIL is an angel, came over and cleaned my house for me last week, and was here all day yesterday grouting the bathroom tiles...hows that for service. I think she feels sorry for me living with her son, she did warn me he was a lazy git, and would never help with any DIY or anything, and how right she was. The only upside is his above average sperm count....(hee, hee, hee)


----------



## ck6

creaky did you really take the cat to fat club  ..... that is so cool about pooing on grumpy people's garden.... wish i could do that to a few gardens prob get arrested     still haven't started tea..... oh your dp is same age as me !!!!! xxxx


----------



## creaky

I had a friend who poo'd on the roof of someone's BMW once.... 

And yes, it's sad but true about Cat Fat Club.....


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, good luck to all those waiting for a natural miracle, stimming or waiting C xx


----------



## Candy

New home this way --->
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31198.new.html#new


----------



## Holly C

2005 Positive Vibe Campaign 

        

*CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky ! Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!! Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF 
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky 
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert 
Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05
Sims76 Natural BFP!

2ww Baby Makers 
     

Manda W 10.06.05 
Teri 16.06.2005
SMCC 17.05.06
Mimhg Michelle 19.06.2005
********** 22.06.05
Jillypops 23.06.05
Jo JED 24.06.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Shazia 
Erica
Jess P
Greeners

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

     

Creaky
Jane
CR
Molly 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
VIL & Moosey
Aliso - going again soon
Alicat - going again in June
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
Skinnybint - waiting for cysts to go
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Going to IVF May
Catwoman - moving on to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF


----------



## keemjay

I'm peeing myself laughing about this Fat Cat Club  have visions of cats all sitting around the scales on chairs and being called up one by one to be weighed, then maiowing and waving tails in celebration of a pound lost or rubbing up to eachother purring in sympathy  is there a leader board with stars/fish for each pound lost? a garland of mice for the weeks best dieter? do they recommend particular exercises, maybe give a prize for the cat who makes the furthest journey to poo? and what are they meant to eat? fish-shakes instead of food? bird flavoured ryvita?  

kj x

thanks for the new thread candy - and for the list holly


----------



## creaky

I was thinking about getting a little cat tread-mill to help on the exercise front......

Have changed my photo to show everyone the thin cat, 'Crazy Legs Archie', couldn't get 'Fat Black Cleo' to fit into one photo, would have to be a panoramic!


----------



## ck6

..... kj that was so funny..i was doing really big old belly laugh about the fish shakes.....cracking up.... xxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi all (or to any of those who know me as i have only posted a few times!)
came back from hols yesterday and my AF arrived bang on time so off to get day 1-3 bloods done. i am going to go to the docs tomorrow first thing and try and get them done without having to pay privately. will they know which ones to do??
then i will start my first iui asap.... eek. 
will need to spend hourse going back to update on how everyone's getting on. 
love eva


----------



## creaky

Hi Eva,

My local surgery did my day 1-3 bloods and managed to get them done ok, so fingers-crossed for you. Definitely much easier doing it that way than paying someone else a fortune for the pleasure!! 

Are you nervous and excited about joining the IUI rollercoaster?? I thought it was going to be dreadful, all the stabbing and jabbing and 'legs in the air' stuff, but it's been fine and not too stressful at all...I just find the abstaining from everything a little difficult, and judging by the little paragraph on your profile bit, perhaps you will too. I did the no alcohol, no **** (cos I do indulge occasionally), no baths, no caffeine thingy, and it's that bit I need a break from...I'm going to be a little bit indulgent for a few days.....

Take care

Creaky x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi creaky!
thanks for your reply. yes, i live life! infact last night i was at an event drinking and speaking to james nesbitt... he is such a lovely guy!! smoking, drinking etc, watching the pounds blah de blah. SO HARD! 
i am pleased to be moving forward - though i am not at all excited as i am realistic about the chances. just trying to remain normal... and go with the flow. what will be will be. enjoy your vices for the next few days
eva xx


----------



## creaky

Too right, I have a glass of wine with me now, and keep nipping down for a ciggie.

James Nesbitt - wow, I'm star struck - I've always found him a little bit sexy!

Don't be too realistic about the chances, I know 15% or whatever it per cycle isn't the best, but lets admit it, it's a damn sight better than we all seem to have been getting for the past few years. Stay positive, I know a few people have said it on here today, but it really is supposed to help the chances. I love your philosophy though - and i agree, if it's meant to be...I keep on thinking if it doesn't happen this year I'm going out and getting that Jag XK8 me and DP keep on hankering after, you see it's not practical if we have a baby!

On the other hand I'm getting married on my 30th b'day and have already picked out a lovely maternity wedding dress. Can't wait, just me and DP at a beautiful Tudor country house hotel. We are going to pick two witnesses out from the bar, and then just please ourselves for the rest of the time! It's really difficult keeping it a secret from family and friends though!


----------



## smcc

Hi, I've just joined this website. I am on day 6 of my 2WW after my second attempt at IUI. Not feeling too positive at the mo.  What is all this about not having baths, no caffeine etc- my doctor didn't tell me any of that!!


----------



## creaky

Just about to sign off for the day, and wanted to say a big 'Thank-you' to you all!

I came on here feeling very fed up this morning, and you have all managed to cheer me up immensely. (I think the wine helped too, I am home alone tonight, so the cats are going to have put up with me chattering away to them!)

I'll be back again soon, I'll just have to keep sending DP out on errands so I can get on the computer.....it really is a bugger when we both work from home!

Thank-you again...

Creaky x

(ps SMCC, your message just came through...have a look at AussieMeg's info on IUI at the top of the general page, it's got all sorts of useful advice about things you can do to help the process. As for feeling positive, chin up, and don't give up hope. Stick with us here, cos it's great for support, everyone has really cheered me up today, and it's really good to chat to people going through the same thing.)


----------



## Candy

Creaky I adore your picture, so damm cute


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Creaky - I have told people at work that i am on the 'Jamie Nesbitt Diet' so that when i next see him at an event which will probably be soon that i am looking trim. Goodness, and here I am trying to make a baby with my fiance who I adore!! haha. us women and hormones!!!! he is very charming - but unfortunately with everyone he speaks to ..


Manda     hope GOOD LUCK 

Eva


----------



## petal b

just a quick note to say good luck to manda for tomorrow and my fingers are crossed for you   

hope you are all well,speak to you all tomorrow

michelle hope everything is alright not heard from you


----------



## ck6

hey petal you're up late again...you ok xx

yeah manda...where you gone we're all missing you and we need a bfp to lift our sprits....good luck     or have you already tested?xx


----------



## petal b

ck6-hi,logged of last night because i thought no one was coming on,so sorry that i missed you,and thanks for asking but i am fine, always up late can never  get to sleep early.you are also up late whats your reason 

thanks god it is friday yipeeeeeee,i can not wait for the weekend and no work


----------



## JED

Morning everyone!
Gosh, so much to catch up on and I was only offline for a day!  Anyway, just popped on to say basting went well yesterday, no problems at all and had a nice relaxing afternoon on the sofa!  

Glad to finally be on the 2ww although I'm impatient already - patience was never one of my strong points - I'll just have to follow some of your tips Julie!

Anyway, have loads of work to catch up on so will write a bit more later - have a good Friday everyone    

Jo xxx


----------



## petal b

jo-good luck with your two weeks,fingers crossed for you love


----------



## ck6

good luck on your jo....
hey petal up late coz i watch big brother, and dh came home late ...
hi julie...it was a really weird dream ....hope you are taking it easy...
welcome smcc ...hope you are ok today 
shazia...hope you are ok...xx
really going to do the garden today...didn't get around to it yesterday..doh...
love to everyone.... oh did anyone see test tube babies  last night on health channel ?  quite good...  love caroline  xxxx


----------



## petal b

while out the other day i found a new fake tan  and thought i would tell you,it is brill and is called johnson's hoilday skin body lotion.it is a cream that you put on in the morning,and you gradually build up a colour,very natural colour and not orange.if you like a bit of take tan go and get it.sound like i am trying to sell it in a shop don't i


----------



## ck6

lesley to go she is a moo


----------



## creaky

Morning girls 

Jo - take it easy over the next two weeks - it really is agreat excuse for putting your feet up

Caroline - Take it easy in the garden, I am ashamed to admit I have a sun burned back after yesterday's exertions.

AF has arrived this morning, and so far i'm not suffering too badly (the last two months I had been throwing up with it, which was a new development). Spotted a 'hypnotherapy for conception' CD on the internet yesterday, so going to give it a try. Also i think i need to balance my healthy diet with keeping some weight on, my BMI has dropped to 19, so on my month off I shall be stuffing in loads of chocolate. You see i'm living proof that staying off chocolate for the 2ww is NO GOOD!

Julie and Caroline - Sam is also such a cow, why does she insist on calling everyone is stupid; she is very up herself....only 11 hours until the evictee is announced!

Petal - do you work in Boots? Really should do....


----------



## creaky

Why is it women just can't get on...I agree with the Lesley thing to, you could see right from the first moment she met Sam she didn't like her from the look on her face.  Jealously probably cos she's such a pretty little thing!

My fave's are Kemal and Derek, both so funny to watch - very entertaining!


----------



## Holly C

Hi there!

Just a quick one today as I'm off out shortly for the rest of the day.

Manda - thinking of you and hoping it's all good news    

Jo - great to hear that the basting went well  

Welcome SMCC - I will pop you on the list!  Good luck for the rest of the 2ww!

Julie - great there's no reception today - whooohooo!  Cake sounds devine!!  Rest up over the weekend  

KJ - loved your fat cat scenario yesterday    Perhaps you could write a script for Little Britain and of course include a Marjorie character too    Have a great time at the wedding and btw - what are you going to wear?

Creaky - your cats sound fab!  V v funny characters and your pic is luverly!

Shazia - where have you disappeared to?  Hope things are still looking rosy for next week's basting  

Big   to everyone and will catch you tomoz/next week!

H xxx


----------



## creaky

Jillypops - how could the hospital be so cruel as to expect you to have a 3ww! 

I haven't seen celebrity love island either, would only be jealous about the constant sunshine and relaxing!

My DP has climbed back into bed as he's suffering from a monster hangover - I had to send him to the spare bed last night cos he snore's so badly when he's been drinking....he was hoping for a little love-in this morning and was very disappointed to find AF had arrived....te, he, te, he.

Ordered my hynotherapy CD from the www.nourish-fertility.com website, it's got some other interesting info on there too about diet and stuff.

Thinking of being bad and going to McDonalds for lunch, it may help the weight gain. Do you think they do organic, additive-, preservative-free McChicken Sandwiches?


----------



## shazia

Hi Girls
Sorry I disappeared for a while. Am having a sh** week I'm afraid.
Basting has been cancelled as the three follicles thatI had on Monday had disappeared by Wednesday!!!!! Was told to wait for my period and then start again, but I can't do that as we go on holiday on the 18th which would be slap bang in the middle of it all so now hve to wait for 2 periods before can start again. If thats not bad enough my mum was diagnosed with a liver disease two years ago and has been waiting for a donor. Got the news on Tuesday that she had got one so she had the transplant on Tuesday pm. She is doing fine which is great news but i also have the worry of that plus the travelling to Kings college hospital everyday to see her in intensive care....as if thats not bad enough I have the most insensitive dh in the world!!!!
    
Sorry

Hope everyones ok haven't managed to catch up properly yet.
Have missed you all
XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ck6

shazia.... just sent you an e mail babe.... must have crossed ...... sorry about your dh....stick a bomb up his bum... been thinking about your mum alot this week glad  she's doing fine...if i can help in anyway let me know.... love you  xxx


----------



## shazia

Ah thanks ck6 and ********** thats the first smile I've had in a while.


----------



## creaky

Oh Shazia poppet, don't know what to say....

I had high hopes for those follies, and very disappointed that they've disappeared. On the positive side of things it may not have been the best month for it with all the worry about your Mum. It's good news that she's doing well, but I know what all the hospital visiting is like; it can really take it out of you!

Take it easy, and get your strength up for two months time!

creaky x


----------



## ck6

creaky you beat me to it... shazia....  with all the stress at mo maybe it will be good not to be worrying about fertility issues  don't worry if you rant on about your dh...you have to let it out somewhere...xxxxx


----------



## ck6

creaky very funny what you said to jed about eating for 20 million and one  ...think i do that all the time ha ha x


----------



## shazia

thanks creaky, you're def. right about the stress of it all. Let hope it doesn't delay AF. Spose will have to try naturally next month, although the way I feel about dh at the mo there will be no babymaking in this house for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ck6

shazia...just make him 'do it' in the pot every now and again  ...... as when the time comes you don't want old stuff   xxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lou

hi girls,

sorry i disappeared, after all you kind wishes & congratulations, i had a big bleed & thought it was all over, but just got 2nd HCG blood test back and its doubled in 48 hours so still looking positive.

Just wanted to wish Julie  , the first weeks nearly over now sweetie!!! and any one else who's on their 2ww, hope i am allowed to still join you girls!!

lots of love to you all 

Lucy Lou xxxxx


----------



## creaky

Tell him to be careful though - my DP got the pot stuck on his willy last time! Very funny....he kept on telling me it was the size of bucket, and I told him no, more likely a test tube!!    

Lucy Lou was a bit worried cos we hadn't heard from you...it's good to hear the little one held on through the avalanche...they do stay a lttle bleeding it normal though, don't they?

Off to McDonalds, the bank and to take loads of rubbish down the tip, see you later

X


----------



## ck6

hey lucy lou.... glad everything ok   
creaky you are so funny.... don't suppose shazia would mind if his willy was caught... might show him a tiny bit of we go through...ie legs akimbo with a doctors head in your never regions and chatting to you whilst 'down there' xxxx


----------



## skinnybint

Hiya ladies,
Have just had a bit of a manic couple of weeks. DS got married last Friday and I've had a house full so havn't really had much of a chance to post. Wedding was in Dorset and was brill, big old fashioned double decker red bus with white ribbons on took us all from the church to the reception in Bournemouth. Garnted it was raining at the time but in the evening when it cleared some of us went paddling, still clutching bouqets and wearing naff frocks!..this was followed by playing in the kids playground and sliding down poles...I'll leave that there!
Seems quite quiet on here at the moment, but hi to Julie, Petal and Creaky and congratulations to Loucy Lou.

Creaky, your cat piccie is so cut..I'm thinking about changing mine as I have one of Abby sitting in my suitcase whilst I was trying to pack...as they do.

How is this for strange...I had a dream about James Nesbitt last night..I won't go into details but lets just say it wasn't unpleasant and I hadn't even read your postings..I obviously have a subconscious thingy going on!

Well, AF is expected any day now and then I will know what my cysts are doing..I'm hoping the blighters have gone but will just have to wait and see.
DH is like...when will I be needed then...like I know?, what are they like? and how long is a piece of string?

Well thats enough waffle for now..hi to everyone else and remember to keep smiling..it keeps us all going!

Skinny (becoming less skinny over the last few weeks...chocolate and wine!)


----------



## Candy

Julie, thanks for asking after me, I can't believe it either, so excited now, hope to see your good news soon


----------



## CR

ello all my ff pals and speshly my nuffield chums.

julie, glad you are doing well and loved your tips for 2ww.  you are such a funny pants.  i have the reflexology tomorrow morning, really looking forward to it.  have a good weekend resting up.

holly, had first accupunture last night at the guy you recommended.  agree with you, all these people that know us - reflex, accupunture, clinic, and we have never met each other, and yet we pour out our little hearts.  i have 2 magnets in my ear lobes, that are going to help me.  got to leave until monday, dp thinks i have turned into BB's mary the witch with all this alternative therapy!!  have a fab day out.

ck6, pal in my office told me about dreaming about teeth.  because i came in and spoke about dreaming about losing teeth.  she said it signifies a loss.  she had a dream about losing her teeth the night before she had a miscarriage.  she had been on fert treatment.  and she looked into what dreams meant because of her miscarriage.  so girls, NO dreams about losing teeth ok!!

erika, glad you sorted out your drama about the pregnyl.  what a worry.

lucy lou, glad you got through the bleeding.  take good care of yourself.

off to see brad pitt at the cinema tonight with my oldest pal.  i hope you all have a nice weekend and i send love to you all, cos you are my pals too.
crxxx


----------



## JED

Hiya ladies,
Creaky, hope you enjoyed your McDonalds    Your reply to my question made me laugh    As CK said, I think I do that all the time, at least I have an excuse now!  

Julie - how are you going?  I bet your afternoon is a lot better not having to sit at reception!  

Lucy Lou - glad to hear the bleeding has stopped and everything is ok now.

CK - right, definitely no dreaming of losing teeth then - although I always have random dreams all the time!  Did you like the acupuncture?  I really enjoy it and often end up having a snooze.....zzz

Skinny - wedding sounds wonderful - you really have had your hands full lately though haven't you!  Hopefully AF will arrive soon so you know what is happening with your cysts.

Well, looking forward to the BB eviction tonight, I think Lesley will go cause she's been so horrible to Sam lately but then, Vanessa hasn't done herself any favours lately either - I'm always terrible at guessing who will go.  

Also off to see 'House of Wax' tomorrow night, think it will be worth it just to see Paris Hilton get killed off!

Jo xx


----------



## JED

Opps, our posts crossed - have a good weekend Julie!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi
can you help as i am feeling a bit unsure of what i am doing. argc have great results but not that great on the customer service front sometimes. my AF arrived yesterday and i had a day 1-3 blood test today (day 2!). ARGC want me to come for a scan on the 17th which will be day 9. what is this scan and what will happen from here? i am confused as i had my cycle monitored in december... 
can anyone de-mystify?
thanks eva xx


----------



## creaky

Mmmm - McDonalds was good - just finished the chocolate donut I saved for this afternoon!!

Archie has just been on my lap, inspecting his photo on screen, he seemed very smug!!

Good to have you back Skinny - lets hope those cysts have shrunk; I had the same sort of problem on Clomid...they gave me some medication to help them shrink, but then I seem to remember it delayed subsequent cycles....

Why's everyone going to the cinema this weekend, don't they want to spend the day at a conference tomorrow like me? Ho Hum

I really wish I lived somewhere more cosmopolitan; all this acupunture and reflexology, I don't think it's reached the darkest corners of Norfolk yet....I really should enquire....

Have a good weekend, folks! See you next week!

Creaky x


----------



## creaky

Eva - are you starting the IUI this month, because normally they start monitoring the follies on day 9 so they know when you are going to ovulate, and therefore inseminate.

Are you doing natural IUI, or taking drugs to assist?


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

creaky - i haven't even discussed drugs with them. just feel like they don't have a clue about where i am at or anything! feel a bit disappointed with them in a way. how am i meant to know what i should be doing... the thing is that they always want your day 1 to 3 bloods before they go ahead with a new cycle, right? therefore at what point to they discuss the drugs protocol with you?? when i spoke to argc a couple of months ago they said whenever i wanted to start treatment to contact them on the first day of my period and to get day 1 to 3 bloods done. i don't understand what happens beyond that really. maybe i should pop in and see them on monday. eva


----------



## ck6

hi jilly.... do you use cyclogest  ..it could be that ? or seem like thrush is extremly common whilst on fertilty treatment  ...great huh  oh the joys!!!! hope you are ok... love caroline xxxx


----------



## Jessygirl

just got back from day11 scan and i have only got 1 follie......feel really disappointed after all i have been taking clomid and menopur.............anyone heard of success with only one follie?

jg


----------



## ck6

jilly cylogest is a pessary ..don't think i've spelt that right... you stick it up your bum or your bits   dh reading thought that was amusing !!!!...twice a day while on the 2ww some clinics swear by it...some don't
jessy as i'm sure others will say it only takes one and you never know maybe thats the one       ...love caroline xxx


----------



## creaky

Eva - I think Barts must do it differently, cos I only had the blood tests once, then went in when the results came back to discuss starting the treatment the following cycle. I started injecting on day 2 of the next cycle.

I think its best to go in and have a chat with them, and pin them down on exactly what they are doing and planning. Sometimes I think they can be a little vague, because they expect us to know exactly what they are talking about.

Don't worry too much over the weekend, I'm sure they know what they are doing, even if we don't!

I must go and eat again - weight gain is my mission for the weekend!

Take care

Creaky x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

creaky - yes i think maybe i got confused. maybe they say call us on day 1 of your period with a view to starting the next month....? ooo i have no idea. how embarrasing!! i will pop in on monday.
eva


----------



## jess p

Hi girls - boy do you lot chat! Just taken me an hour to catch up from 2 days ago!!  


Jilly - I have had thrush on & off for months now! Best thing is natural live yoghurt on a tampon (don't forget to change it every couple of hours though!).

DP & me just adore "Love Island"!! Can't stand Abbi "titmouse" - even Rebecca "pig wan$er" Loos is nicer than her - am so disappointed in Lee Sharpe (used to have a bit of a thing about him in his (& my!) younger days!)
And that Paul ("Pauly" to his many friends!!), needs a good slap!

Creaky - so good to hear from you! Counselling's ok - doesn't give any real answers but makes you feel bit better about yourself.  I'm going to have a go at reflexology & a dash of acupuncture!

Catwoman - thanks for your follicle dance - it has worked!!!  

Had my 3rd scan this week today & follicles have now jumped to 3 all about 11mm - so hopefully by ov on Tues will be over 14mm.
Lining is still "beautiful"!!!
Cysts have all gone too!   

Am certain my gallons of pineapple juice have helped - had 2 big pineapples & 3 peaches yesterday & 2 wheatgrass tablets!!

Can't really believe how well it's going - am getting better result than when I was on Clomid!!

Erica - sorry to hear about your Pregnyl disaster - exactly the same happened on my first iui - except I brought it home from hospital on the Friday & didn't realise til the Sunday that I'd not put it in the fridge!!! 

It was January & heating was on full! Had to bin it & had jab on the Monday at the hospital (instead of Sun night at home).

CK6 - I thought dreaming about teeth meant something to do with money - not sure if it's losing it or gaining it!!! (Bit of a difference!!)

Julie - your 2ww list is fab! Should post it on another board cos it's really funny - you are definitely a bit of a case!!! We all love you loads!

KJ - I had a real problem with a so called "friend" like yours when I was single. 

We fell out because the bloke she'd been seeing for 6 months (met through dating agency - he'd paid £10 to join - she'd paid £400!!!!) kept phoning me up & telling me what he'd like to do to me & how he wanted to bin her!!!

In the end I got fed up with it & told her.  He'd also taken her on holiday to the Maldives & god knows how, managed to sleep with 2 other women while he was there!!!!!!! (He was minging & they were only there a week!!!!)  

He showed me the texts from one of the women who he was still in touch with.  Well, I'm no prude but these were pretty pervy! 

Anyway, she chose to not to believe me & was furious with me, telling me I was just bitter cos I was single (by choice, thanks v much!!).  

She said some really awful things on the phone so I just hung up on her & never spoke to her again!!!!!!

About 6 months later, I saw her number when my phone rang & I ignored it!

3 years later I bumped into her - she'd married someone else & was pregnant.
Found out she'd called the baby after me!

I still won't have anything to do with her because she was just too exhausting - always flying off in a huff & being a drama queen.  

Some people are just too much work when you've got bigger issues to deal with - anything for a quiet life!!



Shazia, OMG you've got a lot on your plate!  Hope your mum's up & about soon - must be hard to watch someone like George Best get a new liver & blow it when your mum needs one - still, I don't suppose it can be v easy being an alcoholic.   I used to share a house with one when I was a student - put me right off drinking!!

Holly, glad it's not just me with the ebay problem!! Now need to take out a loan to pay off my big spend!  Make sure you don't end up buying Julie's black & white top though ... not sure the "prostitute" look is in this year!!  

Sorry - have gabbled on and on and on!!

Got yet another scan on Monday morning to check follies are progressing nicely - am quite impressed with ISIS, so far, they seem to be very thorough.

Hope you all have a fab weekend - got to write 26 reports!! So quite glad rain is forecast - sorry!!!

Hi to Petal, Molly, Cathy, Jodi, Rachel, Donna, CR, Eva, Skinny & all the other diamond girls I've not mentioned.

Oh yes, BIG congrats to Lucy Lou!!!!!! Fab news, well done - gives us all hope!!!
Love you loads
Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

wow jess - that must've taken ages to write!! I am bored as DF is watching 24 on sky plus. without telling me he deleted the celebrity love island episodes that i had recorded and not watched...booo. abi 'porker in real life but airbrushed off in magazines' titmuss is a really irritating ball of insecurity. they should feed her to the sharks - they'd certainly have a meal or two. (oo i am horrid) rebecca loos(e) is interesting - she allures men but then farts and sits like a builder. jayne m is a bunny boiling ice pick murderer in the making. lee sharpe is all teeth and nose. 
i should really stop now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
eva xx


----------



## jess p

Hi Jilly,

Think yoghurt is ok anytime!

I've never had cyclogest, not sure if it's for people with PSOS?  I had Clomid for last 2 iuis & now doing a natural cycle so that clinic can monitor me closely before going onto ivf to see what drugs I'll need.

With Clomid I had to take it on day 2 for about 5 days (I think!) then had a scan on day 11 then Pregnyl jab on Day 14 - that was all on NHS, great because it was free but not really tailored to individuals.

Mind you, I'm now panicking cos I normally ov on day 14 & just realised that's Sunday & clinic is shut but scan is on Monday but DP not coming with me so will have no sperm!!!!!!! 

Folicles are too small at mo (only 11mm) but should be 14 by then but last month didn't ov til day 17!! Mind you am usually def day 14.  

Not really sure what to do so will call clinic in morning!! All a bit too mathematical for me!!  

So don't worry - we all feel confused!

Jess x


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

Boy oh boy - only away for 1/2 a day and there are huge amts of posts!

Firstly - Jilly!!  The discharge you have described is completely NORMAL so don't do anything!  It can also be a really good sign - altho having said that I had it and didn't get a BFP but ya never know....  If it's not itchy or irritating a greenish colour or fishy smelling (sorry but it's important to be graphic) then just ignore it.  If it is any of the above then it is more likely to be thrush.  I'm a bit of an expert as used to have a terrible problem with it and candida before becoming super healthy.  If it is a good sign then it is a plug sealing off the cervix to stop other foreign bodies from entering the uterus.  Fingers Xed!!!

Shazia - I'm so dissapointed to hear how things have gone   I didn't realise follies could do that - it's very cruel.  Really great to hear how your mum is doing and it must be a relief that she's had the op.  I hope her recovery and acceptance goes smoothly.  As the others said - it does sound like you have enough to cope with at the moment and time will fly - promise - especially with a holliday to look forward to too!

Lucy - it must have been really distressing for you and DH this week after all you've been through.  I so hope the little poppett stays put and it's all smooth sailing for you from now on honey - certainly sounding good with those bloods!  Please do stay with us IUIers!!!

CR - so pleased you went to Jimmy!  He's great and really knowledgeable!  Those little magnets are amazing aren't they.  How did you reflex go?  I haven't made an apptmnt yet.

Jess - you've met some real characters in your time!  God almighty - what was that terrible friend and boyfriend like!  Definitely better out of your life those types - energy sappers ugh!  Have spotted another dress I'm after - no idea where I'll wear it but it's lovley and think might just go ahead anyway.  Big birthday this year so might have fancy drinks party (fruit juice of course!) .  The new clinic and regime is sounding great and it's like it suits your body so much better.  Not long til basting now    

Julie - hope you've had a lovely weekend whatever you've been up to 

Skinny - sounds like you've been having a great time with wedding etc!  Good news about the cysts etc.  Not long and you'll be on that roller coaster again!

Caroline - thanks for pm  

We had our ball last night.  It was a bit of a funny old night tho.  The venue was just beautiful and lovely to have been but we were at a terrible table of people who kept talking thru the speeches (which were really good and highly amusing).  Our friend was so irritated that he wanted to deck one guy in particular so it got a bit heated.  DH and I had a bit of an anstey pantsy moment, the food was average (apart from the creme brulee), the band were awful and there were loads of leery types.  Didn't get home till after 2pm so guess it can't have been all bad.... oh except for a well meaning woman I got talking to....Probably about 7-8 yrs younger than me who has real health issues but fell pregnant accidentally.  Wasn't really ready to but DP v v happy    She kept banging on how when you do decide to have your own make sure you've done everything you want to do and - you know - it's never the right time (like that's what we are doing  ) Lots of small person stories too, which were fine.... but.....  I told her I would tell her about my cat - she didn't seem too interested   -  You all would have been proud of me tho as I like you all managed to keep that smile pasted firmly on - even if it did mean that I had to sit on my hands!  Rant over!

Am hoping it won't rain so I can get in the rampaging garden and do my Edward Scissor Hands impression!!

Lovin yas!
H xx


----------



## herbaltea

Hi all - really sorry to butt in, but thought someone may be able to help! I am about to start diui with puregon & don't know when to inject. I told my clinic on fri i was day 1, but no-one called me back. I know i inject for 3 days, but is it day 3/5/7  or 5/7/9?
No one can help at the hosp! 

Can anyone help?
Many thanks !


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi Holly and Herbaltea (I can see both of you are on-line at the moment), and of course everyone else who will read this.
Herbaltea, I'm sorry, but I really have no experience at all with injections, so hopefully someone else will answer you.  I'm sure they will.

Holly, glad to hear the ball was OK over all.  Occassions like that can be painful, and it sounds like you had your share of painfull experiences., especially with that stupid woman going on about being pregnant, and her opinions.

DH and I have just been to a synagogue quiz night (with Jewish friends), and had a fabulous time. Our table took out all the prizes- we cleaned up.  It was nice to think about something different for a change.

I had the genetic counselling appointment the other day.  Very useful as it turns out that my cousin's gene for CF is a non-classic variant, and codes for a mild form of Cystic Fibrosis.  Without out details, not nearly as serious as normal CF.  Without testing we have a 1 in 400 chance of having a baby affected with CF.

Long and short of it is that we've decided not to have genetic testing, as it opens up a whole new set of problems if we are both carriers.  This would include prenatal genetic testing of embryos etc..  Basically, I don't want to take any chances once we do start IVF as it's been hard enough.  I think the chances are thankfully in our favour.

so, on to IVF in August as we are off to Queensland on holiday in July.

I hope you're warmer than we are at the moment, as winter has hit with full force, as much as it does in Perth.

Shazia, I hope your Mum is doing well.

Bye for now
love Jodi


----------



## Holly C

Oh Jods - I missed you when you were online - DH was on the pc    Really pleased to hear the outcome of your genetic testing appointment!  Sounds like you are ready to go for it in August without the extra hassle and with it being a low level risk I'm sure it's the right thing to do.  Great to have a holiday to look forward to in the meantime.  I'm sure it's at least 20 deg in Perth which is probably about the same as English summertime - so babes think of us heading for the shorts and tee shirts while you're heading for the winter woolies drawer!!

Herbeltea - I don't think anyone is going to be able to answer your question as it all depends on the results of your day 1-3 blood test or FSH level.  The clinic will then decide how much you need to stimulate things based on these results and they will then tell you when to start, how much and on which days etc.  It's very annoying that they haven't got back to you before now   but if you don't hear by Monday lunchtime put in a call and demand some answers!!  Good luck!!!

KJ - the new Coldplay cd arrived today and I'm loving it.  Fix it is my favourite so far and has even made me a bit emotional but that could be something to do with the progesterone cream and AF arriving soon  

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

sorry I haven't posted for a while, been hectic at work but think I may be getting a promotion so all worth it.

Started spotting yesterday on and off but it is getting more frequant and more red today. also having more cramps today. Looking like a BFN for me again.
Sorry feeling sorry for myself.

will confirm my fears tommorrow

Donna   xxx


----------



## herbaltea

Thank you all so much for your answers and support 

I phoned the number on the clinic answerphone and got through to a nurse on the ward - she said she didn't have a clue what I was talking about and she didb't know why the clinic give that number out. How useful - not  

Also tried web searching. Hey ho - will phone clinic 1st thing monday morning.

Thanks again - you're all fab  

Donna - hugs to you
Jillypops - all this ttc is very emotional isn't it! Hang on in there I'm sure you'll feel better real soon.
Holly - I got the Coldplay album today too! Have so far listened to the 1st 3 songs as I will keep it in the car. Sounds fantastic so far!


----------



## creaky

Oh Donna, I'm sorry you've got that sinking feeling, I know only too well what it feels like....but its not over until the pee stick confirms it....

My AF came yesterday, completely painfree - and is now over and done with already; now what is that all about.....I have at least 10mm of womb lining to get rid of, so where has it all gone?

Good news about the potential promotion though - always good when hard work is appreciated! I've been to a childminding conference today, and have to say it was excellent - just can't wait until I can put all my skills to use on my own little one!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Jillypops -  please please do not test! it will not do you any favours as you will not believe the result either way, trust me been there done that! try and wait for your test date its only 1 more week. honestly hun I know how badly you want to test but it will do more harm than good.
when is your test date?

Lucy - how are you doing? hoping you are having more good news and your bleed was nothing to worry about. everything crossed for you, please stay put little one!

Julie - how are you doing? when are you testing? your into second week now sending you loads of positives to get you through   

Sorry for not mentioning everyone personally I know a few of you are having tough times at the moment and even though I may not mention you my thoughts are with you.

well as expected AF arrived this morning   To make matters worse it is heavier and much much more painfull than normal! can usually get away with not taking anything (as I am not really one for taking pills) but had to take some extra strong painkillers this morning as couldn't move because of the back ache and cramps. Feeling much better now though.
Not feeling to bad today but think that is because I felt so $hit yesterday. staying in today, where yesterday everywhere I went there were young babies and pregnant people, it was as if they all knew and were following me about on purpose! silly I know!
Anyhow its going to be go 16 for me! hoping this time will be it!

good luck to everyone preparing to baste, those basting and those in 2ww    for all of you

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

just realised that was 16th BFN  

so on to go 17 for me now


----------



## skinnybint

Hello ladies one and all and what a lovely sunny Sunday it has been.
I have been doing a bit of pruning in the garden and unfortunately the ironing pile has not got any smaller in the meantime..where are the fairies when you need them?

Well, AF arrived last night day 28 on the dot, hardly any pain and very light so off for my day 2 scan tomorrow and hopefully if my cysts have gone I'll be starting IUI No2. I'm actually glad that I had a month off as I feel ready to go again now..good rest, I recommend it.

Nice to see lots of ladies posting and lots of people I know, Holly, Julie, Jess, Locy lou, Creaky, Petal B, and everyone else, it's great to have you all there.

Well good luck to you all and I will post tomorrow and let you know the outcome of the scan..fingers crossed.

Skinny


----------



## JED

Hello lovely ladies  

Jilly - I have also suffered from thrush and candida over the years and I agree with Holly that if not itchy then probably nothing to worry about.  I did read somewhere that you're not meant to use yoghurt though around implantation time as it can introduce bacteria into the uterus?  Not sure if that's right or not but I'm avoiding it all the same.  I know what you mean about wanting to test, I'm wondering whether I will be strong enough to hold out as theoretically could start testing from next Friday (day  but will have to see how I feel on the day!  btw - does anyone know if day 1 starts the day of the basting or the day after??

Holly - Sorry your ball was a bit of a disaster - poor you being stuck next to that ranting woman and not being able to get away!

Jes - all sounds positive with your 3 follies and no cysts!  Good luck with your next scan on Tues! 

Jodsterrun - well done on winning the quiz night - I'm really hopeless at anything like that   Sounds like you are really positive and looking forward to starting IVF in August.

Donna - so sorry about your BFN hun  

Skinny - good luck with your scan tomorrow and fingers crossed your cysts have gone - let us know how you get on.

Julie - hope you've had a good weekend - almost half way there now!

Well, day 3 (or 4 depending on when you start counting) of 2ww and am finding it hard to think of anything else.  Keep wondering if anything I'm doing is hindering my chances.  Does anyone know if yoga does any harm on the 2ww? My stomach is really bloated and uncomfortable but am putting that down to the cyclogest.  

Had a really nice long relaxing brunch this morning though at a cafe in Notting Hill.  I'm paranoid about getting enough protein as both me and DH are veggie and as you're not meant to have tofu - its quite hard to get the recommended 70g of protein a day so I'm scoffing eggs wherever possible - and boy am I sick of eggs right now!

Anyway, hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!

Jo xxx


----------



## petal b

hi everyone,hope you are all well,just a quick note to say hi tonight,will do some personals tomorrow

would try not to test early,and this is from someone who tested all the time it just makes you feel worse than you already do (i will never do what i done last time it done my head in)good luck ladies  

speak to you tomorrow

luv petal b

has anyone heard from michelle


----------



## jess p

Hi everyone,

It's been bloody freezing here all weekend - have got my thermal ski socks on!!

Doesn't look like my follies are growing v fast cos no ov surge with stupid ov pee sticks so have to try again tomorrow.

I have to pile tons of stuff up on the loo seat & balance pee sticks on top cos otherwise I stagger to the loo when the alarm goes off, half asleep & forget to do pee stick until after I've been & then can never manage to go 4 hours without a wee!!!!!!!!!  

Holly - sorry the ball wasn't much fun - we've got our school one next week at the Ipswich Town function room.  Right in the middle of my iui 2ww!!! 

Am still going but will take it easy on the dance floor - have to hope they don't play the "Body Rockers" song cos I just can't stop myself from gyrating with my arms waving about in the air!!!  Poor little follies won't be able to cling on with all that movement!! 

Donna - promotion sounds promising - sorry about the bfn - never gets any easier does it?

Skinny - hope your cysts have gone.  Mine miraculously disappeared this month.  Cons said that they raise your FSH so might explain why my follies are a bit retarded!!!

Can't believe I've got better results than when I was on bloody Clomid! Typical!

Looks like it's pineapple for breakfast for me (again!) cos scan tomorrow morning. Hopefully iui on Tues or Weds.

Told DP & he said "Weds might be tricky for me cos v busy with work"!!!!! He soon realised that was the wrong answer when I punched him!!!  
Men!

Anyway, off to watch Love Island - can't believe Callum's off & that dog Abbi Titface is still there!

Slaters,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

julie..looks like i,m worried about getting old...which is quite weird as i have thought if this works i'l be going down to school well into my 50's  what a scarey thought....  
you have a very good outlook there is a lot to be said for being positive... 
good luck to everyone on 2ww i'll be back later.... xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

julie - why aren't you eating choc or caffeine. is that part of a plan to increase your chances? who recommends it? love eva


----------



## ck6

i already need that ..tummy tuck, face lift, hair dyed ,  i like that ad where the older woman goes and gets someone's style of legs , boob etc...where is that shop-??  STAY POSITIVE ..... got a good feeling about you....xxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun

Just popped by to wish all you lovely ladies all the best, especially all those on your 2ww.


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

anyone posting on this thread at argc? thanks julie for your comments - i really must get my nutrition sorted out as i am like a bad food dustbin!!!!!!!! eva x


----------



## jess p

Hi ladies,

Just popped on here after a trip to the ISIS clinic - my boss has got my class so thought I'd let him keep them a little while longer!!! 

Bloody stupid ov pee sticks!  Showed no surge again today so I was mega depressed as now day 15!

Had another scan at clinic & folicle is now 19mm & about to ov any time!!!  Nurse said that lots of women don't always get a result with the ov predictor kits -perhaps they'll give me my £20 back? - not!

Had lovely Pregnyl jab in my bum - thank god for a big backside!!!

Being basted tomorrow but they couldn't tell me when cos computer system is down!! So phoning me after 4.

Feel really excited and quite positive about it this time - last one was Feb so had lots of time to recover from bfn.  

The nurse told me they've got a lady who's 45 with high fsh & she's managed to get pregnant with ivf after years of trying... felt myself welling up when she told me!!

Still haven't managed to force myself to go to the gym!!! & now I can't - shame! The manager has stopped phoning - guess the penny's finally dropped! 

Julie - I am so impressed with your chocolate avoidance - I have to admit I didn't think you'd do it!!!  

Caffeine is supposed to stop the egg implanting I think & there's caffeine in chocolate.  I think that's why you're not supposed to have it but who knows - it might just be to make this IF thing even worse!!  

Julie - I have a good feeling about your iui this time round (oh no, sorry, am sounding like a mad woman - again!) maybe spotting could be implantation bleed?  Oh well, you'll be finding out in a week - really hoping & praying hard for you on this one!!!                    

Holly - did you used to be a doctor in a previous life?! You def know more than the female GP at our surgery - she didn't even know what iui was!!!  

Just off to squeeze another pineapple then back to work!

Hi to Eva, Jilly, CK6, CR, Shazia, KJ, Donna, Petal, Gwen, Cathy, Molly, Candy & all the other beauties on this thread!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Hope everybody is ok.

Good luck to all on 2WW.

Me I am losing weight before I have a go at IVF.  Just been told by the clinic that we can have one NHS cycle so that's good.

Just heard my sisters 3rd go at ICSI has worked so celebrating for her.

I am going to body balance exercise class tonight.

********** hope your doing ok on your 2WW.

Hi to Holly and Hi to everyone else.

Take Care all

Jane12


----------



## JED

Hi everyone,
Jess - good luck with your basting tomorrow!!!

Julie - hoping you'll be running down the street naked next week then  

Jilly - I agree it does seem strange that we both have the same test date when I got basted 2 days after you?  

Nice day out there, think I'll have my lunch in the sun  

Jo xxx


----------



## Lucy Lou

hiya,

just popped in to catch up with you all, big   for Donna & thanks for asking about me, all seems ok so far, bleeding has stopped, scan next week, i really hope you'll get your BFP soon.

Julie & jillypops, hang on in there girls, i'm thinking of you & cant wait to hear about Julies streaking............!!

Good luck Jess for tomorrow and a big hello to Holly, bunbun, ck6, skinnybint, petal b and rachel md and any one else i've missed

Lucy lou xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Howdy best gals!

Hope you're all having a magnificent Monday!!

Julie - great to hear how positive you are sounding.  I'm sure it's going to happen this time and those neighbours of yours are in for a treat with a beautiful Kylie lookalike running naked down the street    Sounds like you were a domestic godess this weekend with all that cooking.  Loving the sound of the brandy snap baskets - yummm!  

Lucy Lou - great to hear things are looking good!!  I read your post on the BFP thread and the counts are sounding really really good.  Can't wait to hear about the scan - oooooh imagine more than one wooohhoooo!

Donna - so sorry to hear that your natural cycle wasn't succesful this time.  Hope it's not too much longer for you to wait    Great news about the promotion tho - you're obviously a star at your job and it's great you are appreciated and it's being acknowledged!

Herbaltea - how have you got on today?  Do hope you've got some answers!

Jilly - hope you coped yesterday with your bar full of 'gentleman' and their entertainment! As the others have said - step away from the pee sticks   - they do more harm than good this early on!  Hard tho!

JessP - it all sounds like it's under control and you're doing really well!  It's great what you can do for yourself to improve things!!  No definnitely not a Dr and isn't it hideous how little they know!  My GP is the same and it's irritating beyond belief how ill informed they are.  I think GP stands for Generally Pathetic    Fortunately I have a fab friend who is a GP and a very good one who I run things by.  I have to be careful how much I ask tho - don't want to risk driving her mad    Have you decided on your ball outfit??  Just you enjoy yourself on the dance floor and so long no jumping that/those little embies will be fine!  Sending you truck loads of     but have a really good feeling about it!

Skinny - great to hear from you!  Sounding really good for starting again    

Bunbun!  Really nice you are still around!  Hope you're doing ok - hope things are going well  

Hiya Jane - lovely news from  your sister.  It's always nice to hear positive outcomes when they've struggled.  Hope too that it will soon be your time and great about the NHS funding!  Good plan to start preparing now to give yourself the best chance.  Heaps of luck and stay in touch  

Hi Jo - absolutely heaven outside!  Hope you've enjoyed your lunch out there.  Sounds like you had a nice brunch out - love doing that sort of thing.  Do you have lots of things like quinoa/millet/barley etc?  They are also good sources of protein and of course seeds and nuts (altho have to go easy on nuts when ttc and pg as I'm sure you know)  Hope you're not rushing about too much  

Well MIL arrived yesterday and is staying with SIL in London for a little while before coming to us.  So far so good - she's in good form and hoping it lasts!  My sister and bubs are arriving next weekend for a week or so!  Can't wait to see them!  Work on a bit too so may be a bit busy from time to time.  I'll keep up with you as best as I can but postings might be erratic.  Thinking of you all tho and feeling really positive about you all too!  Can't wait to hear about all these BFPs!!!

Back soon
H xxxx


----------



## CR

hi all you lovely girlies.

how are you all today, good i hope.

the reflexology was great. the lady was so informed. i was really impressed.  she said i still had a strong constitution and hadn't been brought down by all the stress of IF.  everything gynae wise wasn't too bad at all.  but i have a few muscle things going on which can affect IF, something connected to the pelvic floor muscles and lower back.  also i have a clogged up liver & spleen (which is exactly what the accunpturist said), ummmm too much good living!!  diet starts today!!  the mary witch ear magnets come out today.
so all in all i was really impressed and thanks julie for the recommendation.

holly - i am a believer in accupunture, but i didn't feel any different.  i am deffo going to continue but am i supposed to be feeling something either at the time or afterwards?? sorry i am an accunpunture virgin.  good luck with the mil.

jess - hope everything goes really well for you tomorro. pos vibes to you jess p!

lucy lou - fantastic to hear your news.  let us all know how the scan goes.

got to go and do some work, catch you all laters.
hope you are all havin a magnificent monday.
crxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

My God don't you lot   !! Had Friday off work so I've been reading 3 days (12 pages!!) of posts so forgive me if I forget to mention you but I will try my best. Had booked Friday morning off to take delivery of my new bedroom furniture but had a nightmare & ended up having the rest of the day off to sort it all out.   wardrobes wouldn't go up the stairs but all sorted now & mega pleased with my new bedroom. It's kept me very busy too so less time to think about treatment & cycle etc.
Holly - Sorry the ball wasn't as great as expected & stupid woman   fancy having to listen to that. Well done with sitting on your hands & maintaining the plastic smile.
Kim - Love your tips for dieting cats   Have you got any for dogs only my pooch is looking a bit lardy.
Eva -   with IUI.
SMCC - Hello & welcome   good to have you on board.
Jillypops - Hope you're coping ok with the 2ww & no testing too early    
Petal - I've just got some of that Johnsons lotion as my friend recommended it so now I can't wait to give it a try as I'm out at the weekend for my sisters birthday. Thanks for the tip   
Jo - Good luck with   being bloated is horrible isn't it. One day my clothes are ok & the next I have to breath in just to do them up oh the joys!!
CR - Acupuncture & reflexology sound great, good luck with both. Hope you enjoyed Brad, I know I would   
Jodi - A lovely   before moving to IVF sounds just perfect, wishing you all the best. 
Creaky - Love your picture   what a cutie. Hope you enjoyed the MacDonalds.
Jane - Great news about your sister   & your funded IVF. Wishing you lots of luck.
Caroline - No I don't travel with DF hun I'm a home bird & like being around my friends & family. I have a good job so we decided ages ago that I would carry on here & at least when he's away I'm surrounded by my nearest & dearest if I was on his base every time he went away I'd be on my own with only other army wives for company. I do miss him but it makes sense & to be honest I've got the best of both worlds, quality time when he's home   & time to go out with friends & please myself when he's away. How's life with you?   
Jessygirl - Like the others said it only takes one so fingers crossed for you   
Jess - Wishing you lots of   for basting tomorrow & great to hear that the cysts have disappeared.
Julie - Lots of      for you hun sounds like you're coping just fine on the 2ww. At least your halfway through now & a week nearer to your naked dance down the street   
Shazia - Hope your mom is ok   what alot you've got on you plate at the moment. The holiday before your next treatment sounds like just the thing to relax you. Was   about your follies I didn't realise that could happen   Maybe with all the stress you are under it's worked out for the best.
LucyLou - Sorry to hear you had a scare   but pleased to hear everything is ok. Bet you can't wait for your scan next week. Wishing you lots of luck & hoping you've started a trend on here   
Skinny - Hope those horrible cysts have gone   & that you enjoyed your chocolate & wine. Wedding sounds lovely.
Donna - Sorry to hear AF arrived   Well done on the promotion at work   
Hello to everyone else, sorry if I missed you but there was just far too much to remember. I'm off for my scan tomorrow & having the weirdest cycle, it's just got to work   AF messed me about so what the hospital count as CD1 I count as CD2. Then there was the   with my Pregnyl. At the weekend I knocked the autoinjector so had to reset it only I obviously did it wrong & the injection went in further than usual & I know this because a) it hurt & b) it bled quite a bit after. CD9 was Sunday so the hospital wanted to see me today but I've got tomorrow off so they said I could go then instead which is CD11 to them, CD12 to me if that makes sense. Basically this cycle has been totally different & I've had to   about it & thankfully don't feel pressured even though it's my last attempt. I think I'm just looking forward to being drug free after June because I've been on Clomid since last August. If I have to move to IVF I will feel   & my only concern will be the waiting list.
Have a good day everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

Hi Erica,

I know exactly what you mean about confusing cycles!  I'm never 100% sure it's a "real" day 1!  This clinic have given me diff advice from the NHS hospital so now I'm even more confused!

This is my CD15 & just had Pregnyl jab at 11am - got basting at 2.45 pm tomorrow! Again, this is diff to NHS hos! Mind you the last 2 at the hospital didn't work so I will trust the clinic!

I'm not sure how scientific any of it really is!  

I can't believe that I've done better off the Clomid than on it! VV annoying!    Clomid made me really ill - my immune system was much weaker - I had 8 colds between Sept & April!!! & I was covered in really bad eczema -not to mention all the night sweats, vag dryness, lack of sleep, migraines, etc, etc.

I'm certain it would be impossible to get pregnant in that state!  

Hope it all works ok for you this time.

Lucy Lou - really glad things have settled down.  It must seem wierd having spent ages trying to get pregnant & still having to worry!  I'm sure the scan will be a big relief, good luck, we'll all be thinking of you!


Just a quick question (Holly's bound to know the answer!) if I had my Pregnyl jab at 11 am today isn't basting at 2.45pm tomorrow a bit late?    When does everyone else have their's?
The hospital used to do jab 12 hours before or sometimes on the same day! 

Julie - I'll be watching the news for footage of you doing your streak - should be very entertaining!  I'm not making any such rash promises!!  

Not impressed that you Londoners/Sussex?Kent/Surrey people have had such a lovely sunny day - please stop hogging all the sunshine & send some to Suffolk!
               

Jess xxxx


----------



## CR

julie - forgot to say that brad was asking after you    
he said he had heard about some kylie look a like streaking!!!   
yes she did the same exercise to me.  that was how they picked up the muscle imbalance.  yes she had the music on also.  going back this friday.  she said i had gone at the right time to see her, just enough appointments before next basting to get maximum affect.

holly - forgot to say that i asked about reflexology lowering fsh levels.  she said that reflexology can affect hormone levels in general, but would not be able to work on one particular hormone in insolation.  so i guess it could be useful but not just working on that one hormone.  hope that helps dr holly, i've promoted you  

 to erika & jess p!!

byeee for now
crxxxx


----------



## CR

jess

my clinic you have the pregnyl jab exactly 36 hours prior to basting.  so by my clinic's standards you would be going back to them too early.  but perhaps there is a difference in the quantities of pregnyl or something.  or maybe one of the other lovely ff girls can shed more light on this.
keeping 'em crossed for you.
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

CR - thanks v v much for asking that!  I will give her a call too    No I don't notice anything immediate with Jimmy either but I do feel calm and believe in what he's saying and his approach to things.  BTW with the wheatgrass - did you get them online at www.puregreenfoods.com?  I have to go and collect mine a the PO and pay a customs charge of £10.39 - did you have to do this??  I think it's because I ordered so many.... 

Jess - it's really confusing but I think the different clinics use different strenghts of pregnyl which is why we are given different times.  I'm at CR's clinic so I've only experienced what she said but I've noted from others mentioning and drawn this conclusion.... not v scientific but hopefully right....?  Anyone else??  

Hi Erica!  I too know what you mean about weird cycles!  I went through a stage of simply not trusting what I thought my body was telling me but I'm feeling more confident again now as I've started the progesterone cream and it's helped this cycle such a lot already and I'm hoping it will continue to improve in the next months ahead.  I too really hope you won't have to worry about moving on to IVF and this cycle is going to be your time - weirdnest and stresses aside    Still it's good to have a plan and a break in between will also be good.

Must pop off and find something to cook for dinner - aahhh no idea what even tho a lovely fridge full of fab veg....

kisssssses 
H


----------



## mandaW

good evening ladies. I am so sorry i havnt been around for ages- as you`ll know Ascot is at York this year and i think everyone in the north east has gone mad for hats so I have been busy, busy, busy working in the millinery trade (which makes a change hahahah).

I have spent an hour catching up on all the goss, and i`m sorry but I have got so confused I must read it all again so i can do some personals. 

Rachel B i`m so sorry, I was thinking of you, we always seem to cycle together- and even stranger, my best friend is a Rachel B- spooky. How are you feeling? When do you start again??

Julie- cant believe you only have a week to go   

Sorry i`ll catch up properly later, but hi to Ck (must post some jokes for you), Erika (Erica?? confused now), Petal, Holly, Candy, Catwoman, Cr, etc etc etc. Hi to Jilly and Shazia

Lucy Lou      being the emotional little thing I am I cried at your wonderful news xxxxxx

Well i`m sorry to say i got a   . Never mind, going to have a month or so off- infact the hospital have told me that I have to as the level of Menagon that I have to take is very high to get those precious few follies and my body needs a rest. So we have a wedding at the end of the month (I have the most amazing hat!!!) and then we go on holiday so that`ll be just about right to try later on.

I was wondering though after my next IUI i`ll be moving to IVF and i`m worried about the fact that I only produce about two follies max at the moment even with medication- will I have to take even more and turn into a comlete   with all of those hormones whooshing about in me Arrgh DH will love that xxx

Speak to you all 2m- oh I have missed you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi girlies. Sorry I've not posted for ages, but have had a mad week...  

Sorry for all the negs... Rachael, Donna, Jane and Manda 

    to all the 2ww'ers (not long now Julie!!)

Special  to KJ. Can't wait to hear all about the wedding.   at the champagne!

 also to the lovely Holly.   at the horrid woman at the ball. Why are people SO insensitive  I had a similar experience with a know-it-all at New Year and it REALLY upset me. Have a great time with your sis and baby. Hope your MIL  stays away a bit longer...  

Good luck for basting Jess     and Erica - feel really   for you this time around. Glad its all so different - the change could be JUST what you need... 

Well, I have had a rollercoaster week! Had my neg on Friday, AF arrived Sat and tailed off by Monday. C/s agreed to do another cycle with less frequent inj. as I've ov'd so early, so went in on Mon for Day 3 scan and had first jab.

Can you believe there was ALREADY a 10mm follie!!!! Nurse said it was prob left over from previous cycle and not to worry. Did another jab on Weds and felt real srong ov pains on Thursday. So did an ov test and it was +ve (Day 6  ) As we had just done the deed, there wouldn't have been enough  left for IUI, so I was advised to do Fri/Sun's jabs and go back for another scan today to see if I'd already ov'd.

Well, on Saturday I started having brown gunk discharge. As I was just about to dig my garden I decided to do another pg test  - it was a weak +ve so did another (different make) and it was also +ve!  So I rang the clinic and they said to come in today for a blood-test. Stayed in bed ALL day y'day and there was still brown discharge with some red blood...

This is just what happened on my last m/c. Negative on testing day, +ve a week later. 

Just got in from clinic. Left at 6.30am! They took some blood to check BHCG, Oestradiol and LH. Told to come back in an hour-and-a-half to see c/s (about 11.15am). Came back but unfortunately the blood-testing machine had broken, so had to hang around until gone 1pm till they were back. Nail-biting, as you can imagine!

Well c/s confirmed I had a weak +ve pregnancy test, but that it doesn't look viable.  

He said to ignore the +ve ov tests as there is "crossover" from the hormones. He didn't scan me. Prob didn't want to do any more damage 

I have to go back on Friday for more bloods to rule out ectopic. PLEASE GOD NO!!!! That's ALL I need!  

He said it was a positive thing that I had a +ve result and said its VERY common in my age group to m/c and I just need a little bit of luck. 

I asked if there was anything that could help implantation and he said aspirin (which I'm already taking - thanks for the links   ). He said he could refer me to recurrent m/c specialist at St Marys, but advised that it was probably better to keep on trying as they were unlikely to find anything wrong. So I think I'll go with his advice as it'll all take time - and time isn't on my side....  

I asked him as I was leaving if it was definitely not viable and he said, "I'm always open to miracles". I said, "So it would take a miracle then?" and he said, "Yes."    

So, not looking good for this time (though the bleeding has stopped, and it was mostly brown - so I'm clinging to a TEENY bit of hope!   ), but maybe next time? Who knows!

I will use the break to really get my body in shape with the acupuncture. My nice new lady says she needs at least 6 weeks of weekly sessions to build me up.

Feeling a bit less hopeless than I did when it was neg, after neg, after neg....  

Please keep your fingers crossed for NO ECTOPIC at the very least!!!

Love me


----------



## Holly C

OMG Molly!!!  What have you been through!!  I'm sooo hoping that the miracle will be viable and the Con will be gobsmacked!  No it must not be an eptopic - that would just be too mean after everything.  Really really really hoping for something postive to come out of this and as you've said - it's a good sign at the very least that it can happen.

Thinking of you                   and try to take it easy  

H xxxx


----------



## creaky

Hiya Girls,

Molly - bloody hell what a rollercoaster. I've never had even a faint positive, so I can understand the hope that little blue line would give you!

I'm thinking about acupuncture, and have found a couple of clinics in Norwich - DP and I are willing to try anything else that gives us a better chance.Also my Zita West book came through today, so shall have a little read later to see what insught she can give!

Eva - did you have a chat with the clinic today and sort things out?

To everyone else a BIG HELLO

Creaky x


----------



## Holly C

Manda - so sorry hunny    You sound really positive tho, which can only be a good thing and I always say it - it's good to have a plan so you can move forward whichever way that is.  Have a chat to your Con and see what s/he says about increasing dosage for IVF to help you understand how you will react/respond to the drugs they will give you for it (hope you don't have to and next IUI is a BFP!).  I hope the rest and time away from IUI does you the world of good in the meantime - so nice to have two lovely things to look forward to!  You will no doubt have the most glamourous hat at the wedding and you'll be the most stylish!!  We want to see a pic - pleaaaaase!!

Take good care of both of you

H xxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

goodness molly - it was a rollercoaster just reading your message! i SO hope that this might be one of those miracles. i can't imagine how stressful this must all be for you. but we are all keeping everything crossed for you.

i called argc today and quizzed them about the scan this friday and they said 'ah so you are doing iui' and i said 'well i would like to but i have no idea what my treatment protocol is' they said 'oh so you're not taking anything' and i said 'no, as i said before i had my cycle monitored in december with a view to icsi and subsequent sperm tests have been fine' she said 'oh, right... so you haven't seen mr t' (you can see where this is going can't you) me 'no - hence i was confused as to why i was going in for a scan when i have had my cycle monitored and haven't even spoken to a consultant about iui' her 'oh...right...well let me have a look at your files and call you back later'.... did i get a call? did i ****

so - i will try again tomorrow and hopefully by the end of this year i might know what's happening



eva xx


----------



## creaky

Eva - who are ARGC? I could fit Arent Really Good (at) Communication into those initials?? They're not very good at keeping your stress levels down, and keeping you well informed during the process are they, but hopefully that is because they are busy getting get brill results at the treatment when they do get round to doing it!

I'm preparing to give up the **** and booze tomorrow after my few days of indulgence, and hoping this book by Zita West is going to give me the inspiration! Its made good reading so far.......


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

haha i like that!! yes a certain lack of communication - just aswell i am on the ball eh!!! 

thought i'd share an amusing story with you (hope you don't mind)
one of the old boys on a committee for one of my events is a Lord and is slightly deaf and stutters - but, a very sweet man. he has no idea how to use his mobile and quite often if he leaves a message on my mobile it goes like this 'hello? hello? (imagine posh loud stuttering) hello....blasted bloody phone'. So last week (his wife The Lady recounted to me) he went to a supermarket and paid by card (first time in many many years) and they said 'cash back'? He said 'eeerrr, well that would be frightfully kind'. She said 'how much'? He said 'well how much are you giving'? she said 'up to £50'. without wanting to sound like he was being greedy he asked for £20. Of course, he thought that the kind young lady was giving him money out of kindness. He then went to the racecourse (where i work) and put that £20 on and won £150. He went back to the girl and thanked her ever so much and gave her £50...


----------



## Holly C

Eva!  The clinic sound horrendous   - just as well they redeem themselves with achieving well above average results!  Hope you get it sorted well before the end of the year!!  Absolutely loved your story!!!!  How gorgeous is he!  The old dear!  I wonder if the girl kept the money?  Hope not!

Creaky - glad you're getting into the book.  I think it's really balanced and sensible.  Hope it has the desired effect  

xx


----------



## keemjay

hi all

sorry not really kept up the last few days but i'll have a go at a few personals

holly - sorry your ball wasnt quite as expected  to the nasty nasty lady

eva - argc dont sound too on the ball to me  loved your story 

manda  for your bfn. enjoy your wedding - can we see a pic of your hat?

julie, 1 week down...... 

Erika - hope your having a good lie down after that epic post  sorry your cycle has gone a bit (.) (.)'s up

well i am just about recoverd from the wedding on saturday (btw holly i wore my dress with white linen trousers and it looked fab if i do say so myself!) dh was doing the eveing dj-ing so we had to lug the all the rig over there in the camper and unload it and set up at the hotel, we were knackered by midday!! wedding all went smoothly till just after the ceremony when dh bent over and his suit trousers ripped almost to behind his knee   no way they can be mended they are totally f**cked. luckily as we were staying at the hotel he had a pair of jeans to change into but did look a bit of a scruff!! speeches were all quite emotional (our friend who was killed in the car crash was meant to have been best man and out other friend stevie who survived took over the job)lots of tears all round  .after that my friend tracey and i decided to hit the champagne and totted up a bill of £120   seemed like a good idea at the time ( and got us into fab deep and meaningfuls) but oh my poor head the next morning. we partied till 1am and finally went to bed around 2, and just made it to breakfast before they took it all away. i was def still ****** as i kept swaying  then it was load up the rig back into the camper, get it back home and lug it all upstairs. i didnt half sleep well last night (after a curry to cure the hangover )

got a bit of a busy week coming up and going on hols for a week on sat. then it'll be time for Cold Play and Keane concerts YAY!! Holly i too love Fix You on the new album - know what you mean about the words, i sent them to molly earlier.....
just a had a text off a friend saying she has won live8 tickets, soooo pleased for her, am hoping her hubby wont be able to make it 

nighty night 

love and   to all

kj x


----------



## Mel

New home girls


----------



## Mel

New home this way -------------) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31395.new.html#new


----------



## Holly C

2005 Positive Vibe Campaign 

        

*CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES*
Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky ! Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!! Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF 
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky 
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert 
Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05
Sims76 Natural BFP!

2ww Baby Makers

     

Teri 16.06.2005
SMCC 17.05.06
Mimhg Michelle 19.06.2005
********** 22.06.05
Jillypops 23.06.05
Jo JED 24.06.05
Jess P 30.06.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

    

Erica
Greeners

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

Shazia
Creaky
Jane
CR
Molly 
Manda W 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
VIL & Moosey
Aliso - going again soon
Alicat - going again in June
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
Catwoman
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
Skinnybint - waiting for cysts to go
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Going to IVF May
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF


----------



## petal b

morning ladies hope you are all well,god you lot can chat  

so sorry manda to hear your news 

well have got a bad toothache so off to the dentist for me this morning,up most of the night with the pain my gum has a  big lump on it which seems to be alive  god knows what they are going to do to it. 
i think that i need an m.o.t,but maybe not because i think that i would fail it at the moment 

hi juileangel-glad to see that you are staying postive,people who get pregnant get af pains so you never know could be a good sign,thinking of you  

speak to you later

luv petal b


----------



## JED

Morning ladies!
Where is the sun?  

Keemjay - sounds like you had a great night and that the hangover was worth it!  

Molly - you poor thing, you've been through the wringer this past week - hoping so much for a miracle.  

Eva - Can't beleive ARCG are mucking you around so much.  I have heard they are the best though so hopefully they will redeem themselves!

Petal - ouch, hope the dentist can sort you out, toothache's are no fun, I've got a mouth full of fillings so I can sympathise.

Jilly - sounds like you had a real night of it with those strippers!  At least you got some nice flowers though.  WEll done for making the decision not to test - now I'm going to have to find the will power somwhere as you're right, testing early will only make me stressed and worried!  

Well - day 6 of my 2ww and not feeling anything but niggly pains in my left ovary still.  Apparently this can be from the FSH drugs so I'm not reading too much into it.  Guess it's still too early anyway.  Have got tomorrow and the next day off to relax and have booked in for an aromatherapy massage so am looking forward to that.  Got myself in a tizz last night though as I realised am meant to be getting about 75g a day of protein and have only been getting about 50 - 60g and Zita West mentions a study where women who were getting 75g as compared to women getting 63g were a lot more likely to conceive.....probably too late now but I'm madly drinking protein shakes now!

Anyway, have a good day everyone!

Jo xxx


----------



## jess p

Oh Jo, you've got me wondering if I've got time for a big juicy steak before basting?!!

Molly - OMG, how exciting & terrifying.  At least you can actually conceive - now all you need is a huge dollop of luck.  Did you see my post about the 45 year old lady at my clinic - pregnant after years of trying & looking really good!  We'll all be sending you shed loads of       

KJ - wedding sounded really emotional - probably best to down tons of drink! Outfit sounds fab!

Eva - I can't believe some of these clinics!  It's really horrible to be made to feel one of thousands - you want to know that your individual case is being looked after properly.  

Hope it all works out - if no joy come to ISIS, they're fab!

That story about the old Lord made me chuckle.  DP is a stockbroker, (based in Ipswich so unfortunately not the wealthiest!! ) & has some v wealthy posh clients & they're all barking mad!

One bloke wanted to withdraw £20k to invest in some bizarre company in the Caribbean.  DP asked how he'd heard about them, chappy said "They phoned me out of the blue & told me it was a great investment"!!
DP checked them out & there was a HUGE warning posted about them on some stocks & shares site!

If we run out of money for IF I think I'll phone a few random Lords & Ladies & request a few quid!

Holly - timing of jab makes me wonder what on earth my previous hospital were doing - had jab & basting at same time on the last one!!! No wonder it didn't work!

I'm sure a combination of wheatgrass (tablets not yucky powder!) & pineapple juice has really helped my folicles - had 3 beauties & loads of tinies - never had so many! Feel quite chuffed as I was really down after Feb's failure & felt really old & "past it" - so thank you , my little health guru (Zita eat your heart out!) 

Just off for my last bath for a fortnight( & a steak sandwich!)!!!!!

Jess xxxx


----------



## JED

Hi jess - I've since been doing some research on the internet and it's generally recommended about 45 - 50g a day for women so I don't know why it is so high in Zita's book - anyway, am feeling a bit more relaxed about it now.  I'm such a worrier - drives my dh  

Good luck for your basting mate    

Jo xxx


----------



## Holly C

Morning sunshines!

KJ - sounds like a great time at the wedding despite the emotional ups and downs - it's times like those when you realise you have special friends who have all been through so much together.  Poor DH's trou - but v funny!  Your outfit would be perfect - liking that look a lot and I'm currently on the lookout for white flat fronted trou myself..... You will hit the jackpot with the weather for your week away - 26 deg this weekend!!  Perfect to send Molly those words.

Julie - I'm sure it wasn't AF pangs you were experiencing - well couldn't be as there won't be an AF for many months to come!!  Where's the sun gone today in Kent - that's what I want to know!! 

Jess P - hope it's you who has the sunshine today!  Thinking of you for basting today      Your new clinic is definitely more on to it and the timing sounds so much better than the other.  I'm pleased you've found my tips to be of benefit.  I worry sometimes that I'm driving everyone mad but my endeavours are well meaning  

Petal - poor you!  Ouch!  Sometimes it feels like everything goes wrong at once but I know you're making changes and you'll be fighting fit again in no time.  Hope it won't be too painful - at least it's a good excuse for some icecream!!

Jo - wow day 6 already!  Time's a flyin!  You're doing everything just right so don't fret pet!  I've got a yummy lentil recipe  (heaps of protein) if you want it..... 

Jillypops - arrrgghh VAT man - you poor thing!  Sounds like a day from hell!  Good luck and lets hope you can pack him off home early!

Molly - thinking of you  

Not much news from me today.  It's a pottering and organising day with some work thrown in too  

Back later
H xx


----------



## JED

Hi Holly, would love the recipe if you have time to IM it across


----------



## Holly C

Absolutely J


----------



## Holly C

mmm yummy!  I just made a lentil dish which was delish and I'm v full too    Weather is cloudy with patchy sunshine in West Kent - not great    

xx


----------



## BunBun

Molly - just read your post & don't know what to say apart from sending you all my wishes &  . Be strong.


----------



## Holly C

Julie - mention of biscuits got me into the kitchen again - just made a batch  -  smelling devine.

Hi Gwen - nice to see you.  Sorry to hear you've been down.  Hope you are okay and we're all here if you want to talk  

Hello again Bunbun  

H xx


----------



## MollyW

Thanks girls - you are all so lovely.  

Lovely to hear from you BunBun. x Hope you are doing okay hun... 

Gwen - sorry you have been feeling down.   Hope you are okay. Love your new pic. x

Julie, Teri, SMCC, Michelle, Jillypops, Jo and Jess -          

Holly - x Thanks for the list. Am hoping the progesterone works its magic.   Please don't worry about driving everyone mad with your well-meaning advice. It is priceless to us all. Anything any of us can do to maximise our chances has to be a good thing.  

Kim - wedding sounds great - sorry if that sounds odd when it was also sad, but as Holly said in a funny way these shared experiences really strengthen friendships and make you realise who's worth bothering with and who's not (you know who I'm talking about   ) Had to laugh about DHs trousers! We went to a wedding once - it was on an island in the middle of a lake. There were 2 TINY boats (held about 4 people!) ferrying everyone across and there was a huge queue of people. There was a bar on the mainland near the jetty, so most people waited there and had a few drinks. When we walked into the bar it was heaving and as it was cold they had one of those bottled gas heaters just inside the door. Just as we were making our way across to some friends, DP's trousers caught alight on the heater  Luckily, they had so much un-natural fibre in them that they sort of melted, raher than burst into flames    Poor DP didn't have anything to change into so had to keep his back to the wall all day! He was not amused (but I was!)

Eva - your story about the old boy made me hoot!  Hope you get answers from your clinic soon.

Jess - hope the basting's gone well. Yes, thanks for your post about the 45-year-old - always love hearing positive stories.   Can't believe your last clinic and the trigger jabs! 

Well, no bleeding so far today 

Got to dash, catch you later...

Love Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Great story Molly      Guess there wasn't too much action on the dance floor that night!  Shouldn't laugh as it could've been terrible - but the image is just too funny    Really pleased to hear the bleeding has stopped now - hoping with everything that the little embie is holding on tight and the progersterone does its thing    

Oooooh really thinking of you!
xx

PS Julie - you'll be heading home shortly - have a great evening!!


----------



## smcc

Hi everyone,
I don't post here everyday but I do keep up to date with your messages and what's going on. I'm quite new to this site but am getting to know your names and what you are all up to. Well I am on day 12 of my 2WW and getting more and more anxious by the day. DH is away this week so I'm just driving myself mad. No sign of AF yet but then there's no sign of anything....I'm not really getting any AF type pains or sore boobs and have had no spotting. Has anyone else had no signs whatsoever and gone on to get a BFP.? The only thing I have noticed is a few dizzy spells and I definitely feel more tired than usual but that could just be because I have been really busy.
Well here's hoping and good luck to everyone else testing over the next few days.... 
By the way- how do you get the little summary to come up at the bottom of your messages that gives your history?


----------



## Holly C

Hi SMCC

Don't worry if you're not getting any signs - that can be a good sign!  We all seem to be different but there have been ladies who have gone on to get BFPs having had no signs at all and others also got a BFP even though they were convinced AF was coming.  Here's hoping it's a BFP in a couple of days time for you      I can imagine it must be really difficult not having your DH at home.

If you look near the top of the screen you will see a button with 'profile' on it.  Click on this and and you will find a screen that gives you the option to fill out your information to go in at the bottom of the screen.

Hope this helps!!

H xx


----------



## smcc

Hi Holly,
Sorry I must be being a bit thick....I can get into Profile and the summary comes up but I don't seem to be able to enter anything in any of the boxes. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## Holly C

No you're not I just didn't explain very well.

Click on profile then on the left hand side there is a section that says Modify Profile then Forum Profile Information.  Click on this and scroll down to the bottom and the section for entering your information is there.

H xx


----------



## jess p

Molly - good news that there's no sign of bleeding - got everything crossed for you! 
LOL at DP's trousers!

My basting went REALLY well!  Makes me realise how bad the other hospital was! 

They really hurt me - 1st one I was in bed for 3 days with the worst AF type cramps I've ever had after the nurse lept jabbing me with the cathetyre (can't spell!). 

2nd time was almost as bad & nurse announced I had a minute cervix & she'd had real problems locating it - didn't need to tell me that, I'd felt that she'd had real problems finding it!

This one was completely pain free & took a few seconds - the others had taken about 15 - 20 mins!

Apparently sperm was "very good" too - so DP was really chuffed!!

The embryologist asked DP if he wanted me in with him to do "his bit" - DP nearly passed out at the thought!!!! Made me laugh though!  

I just wish we'd gone privately sooner - I know it's expensive but it's so emotionally draining that it's best to get it right rather than free! 


Holly - you are being a real domestic goddess today - what are you after? Have you over spent on Ebay again?!  Lentil dish sounds tasty but lentils give me terrible wind!!   


Celeb Love Island has been good - but the Abi/Lee stuff makes me want to vomit!!  His mates are really going to give him a tough time when he gets back!
I just hope those 2 don't win it.  
Paul - what is he like? Isabella must be really dim - he needs a good slap! 


Julie - thanks for sending us a bit of sunshine today! Still not a real scorcher - hoping that's coming in the school summer hols! 

Bun Bun & Gwen - good to see you two out & about.  Sorry you've been down Gwen - how's your nephew?

Hi to everyone else - Jo, Michelle, KJ, Cathy, Skinny, Petal, Donna, Jodi, Erica, CK6, Shazia, CR, Aliday, Rachel, Candy & all the other lovelies.


Take care - who's testing next? Holly's list is looking busy! Sending tons of  
Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C

Jess it makes me so mad that you had to go through all that palaver in the past!  Never mind that it was on the NHS - it's not right that care is second rate because you are not paying for it!  I'm really pleased it went so well today and you must be feeling so much more confident going into the 2ww knowing everything is just as it should be.  

Wishing you all the        in the world!!

H xx

PS Yes I have overspent on Ebay - oops!  I have just recieved a dress in the post today and it looks awful on    Think I'm going to have to sell it....


----------



## skinnybint

Evening ladies,
Not feeling very chatty but here goes nothing. Went for my day 2 scan yesterday and both of my cysts have gone!!...Good news I hear you all cry , lets go for IUI No 2.

NOT!

I had to phone today, expecting to be told to start injecting, only to be informed that they ahve just had Dh's sperm count result from the basting sample I had and that the count is now not Viable for IUI treatment. The only way forward now is ICSI which we have alreday tried and paid for ourselves and cannot really afford to do it again. Portsmouth do not do ICSI on the NHS and even if they did I would be too old by the time I got to the top and with my FSH levels as high as they are would probably be in the menopause. So there you have it....guess I was never destined to be a mum, except to my pussycats. 

I may try DH on some herbal things to boost his count, but the I have pretty much run out of eggs so it's probably not worth it..if only I was a chicken.

Trying to stay positive and even went to the gym this afternoon..if I think about it too much I will get upset so I'm keeping myself occupied.

Good luck to all you wonderful ladies, there has to be some due this month. I will probably not be posting so much now but will look in from time to time so no slacking!

LOL Skinny...forever skinny...ish!


----------



## MollyW

Oh skinny! That is awful news... You have still got time left, look at me - a REALLY old bird!

My Dp had a poor count on 2 IUIs and we were told it was borderline whether they'd do the basting. I asked what we could do to improve it and the nurse asked the embryologist and she said Folic Acid can help! So we had a break and I put DP on Pregnacare too (figured the other vits in it couldn't hurt!), plus Co-enzyme Q10, High-strength VitB and L-Arginine. He has been on these about 4-5 months now and count went up from 1.5 million to 23 million last time.

I'm sure others who have the Marilyn Glenville/Zita West books can also advise, but that seems to have worked for my DP.

If I were you I'd give it a go for at least 3 months - also using the time to get yourself in tip-top condition - and then request another sperm analysis and see what happens...

Stay   hunny - it's not necessarily the end of the road.

x


----------



## Holly C

Skinny - I can only echo what Molly has said.  There are many many ladies and their men who have had success turning things around with vits/mins, healthy diets and exercise including those with a high FSH.  I know many consultants are sceptical about this but there are 000's of woman who can tell you they've managed to imrove things.  One of the ladies on this thread was told that ICSi was their only option but four months later after intensive vits prescribed by her consultant things improved so much they were able to go for IUI.  I strongly believe it's worth pursuing and sticking to if it means getting you closer to your dream.  It's a hard road but I believe there is success at the end of it.  You're really not old and you can decrease your biological and cell age - it's a fact.  Another great story was one of the girls who had severe pcos and she took time out to get in top condition thru diet and excersie before trying IUI again.  It turned out she got a natural BFP!  Miracles can be made to happen!

All the best with whatever decision you reach  

Holly xx


----------



## jess p

Oh Skinny - hang on in there.

Molly's right - sperm samples are even more dodgy than FSH levels - DP's were deformed & sluggish last time & now really good!

Tons of women on here have forced vits down their partner's throats & had amazing results.  Like Molly says, give it 3 months for another really good crack at it.

The cysts would have made your FSH higher too so now they've gone perhaps it's worth another stab?

I'm swearing by wheatgrass tablets & tons of fresh pineapple juice - sounds really wacky & I'd never admit to an "outsider" but reckon it's worth a go (I blame Holly!!!!)

Holly - snap! The dress I fought over on Ebay looks horrible on!! Clings to all the lumpy bits!! Yuk!

Ooops DP's just got home & I've been on comp all afternoon! Better go and make him a cuppa - he looks a bit tired after all that   production!!!!!!

Jess xxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

skinny
there was a conversation on argc icsi late last year when a girl had a really high fsh and she flew back to argc for 10 months who had a really high fsh and the month when it was ok (10 months later) she got pregnant. it must seem like a dark hole now - but it is something that's variable! and it can change for the better. 
my DF had 100% abnormal sperm in november last year and it's now normal. not sure why - but we did lots of different things. 
just to echo all the other girls. and you are young still - so please don't give up - just have a break and see how you feel in a couple of months
love eva


----------



## Holly C

Jilly - STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS ​
                       

                             

xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

NO PEE STICKING............................. JILLY


----------



## petal b

skinny-so sorry to hear what has happened,but pleased do not give  up we tried icsi (dh had very low count and we were told that this was the only treatment we could do) then we went private and our consultant put my dh on vitamin c and vitamin e,sorry ladies that i keep telling this but i really would try this because his went from next to nothing to normal (his were very bad)we then could try iui and now onto ivf soon.so please don't give up and i would get your dh to try some vitamins if you want me to tell you how much he is taking and everything else just let me know...........hosptials are not always right...they told us dhs would never increase and they did...

well went to the dentist and have got a absis(sorry if this is spelt wrong)and am now on 6 amoxycillin a day, no wondered i have been n so much pain and no better tonight,can not believe how many things i am getting at the moment,never was sick this much when i was eating lovely chocolate,maybe it is this heathly eating plan that i am on i

no testing jilly,am following what the girls are saying


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

day 8!!!!!!!!!!!! no more peeing on the stick....
      
love eva


----------



## g

Skinny,don't worry too much about the counts I think the results can be a bit hit and miss. 
I've heard of a few cases where men have been given a low count and been devastated ,only to find that the count goes up the next time they are tested.


Jillypops, it's a bit early so keep the faith. I'm a right one to tell you ,if I could afford it I would be testing from day one!!!

Hope you all have a lovely day.
Looks like it's going to rain!

Luv,
g


----------



## smcc

Jillypops,
you sent me a message a while ago when I asked about IUI. Sorry to hear about your BFN but I'm sure it is way too early in your 2WW to test. Wait a few more days then do it again.
I'm on day 12 now and was really tempted to test this morning but managed to stop myself. I think I will do it tomorrow though. Day 13 should be ok shouldn't it? Not sure I can wait another day.
I'm not very positive though- I'm having no pains or anything. Most of you who get a BFP seem to have some sort of spotting and pains. 
Anyway, good luck and don't test for a few more days.....
Sarah


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

Jillypops - don't worry it's really not all over yet - way too early to tell.  Your day sounded dreadful yesterday and I hope there won't be too much damage and fall out with the newspaper article    Will you get a chance to put your story across?

SMCC - I would still be inclined to wait until you are supposed to.  Our clinic have changed their policy on testing and increased it to day 16 instead.  This is because ladies were getting false negatives which as you can imagine causes all sorts of distress and then no sign of AF so a re test to find a BFP.  This has recently happened to both ********** and Molly - you never know! 

Raining here today but at least I won't have to water the outside pots.  I can't remember the last time it rained....    

Have a good day one and all!
H xx


----------



## Rachel B

Morning girls!

So much to catch up on - you've been very chatty!

Manda - Good to have you back.  I'm so sorry it didn't work this time, but at least it sounds as though you have been very busy with all those hats so have had something to take your mind off it.  Sounds a great job - I wish I did something a bit more creative!

Molly - Hope you are okay and that you can prove to the c/s that you really are a miracle maker.    And as others have said, coming this far is so much more hopeful.

Julie, Sarah, Jilly, Jo and any other 2wwaiters -          and Jilly - NO TESTING!!!!!    

Jess -       to you too.  It sounds as though your new clinic is so much better, so hopefully that will mean a great big BFP for you.

Skinny - don't lose hope.  As all the other girls have said vits/diet etc really can turn these things around for our men and their little swimmers. And you're definitely not old!!

Holly - whenever I read your posts I want to go and eat something!  I now have cravings to go and bake some biscuits.     Just to say as well that all your advice is great - I really appreciate it and have learnt lots!!

As for me, I've been generally behaving badly since my BFN, out with friends, drinking lots of wine, eating lots of chocolate and having loads of hot baths, BUT it is back to healthy living now and I'm going to concentrate on getting really healthy over the next few months and doing lots of exercise, so that whether I do a 4th IUI or IVF next I am in tip-top shape  (and so that I can fit in my bikini when we go on holiday in August!).  

I'm still seeing the homeopath doctor and nutrionist as well.  They have arranged to do a hair analysis and I can't believe how much hair they took for the analysis!  I have been scalped!!

Hello to everyone else too - Erica, Catwoman, KJ, Donna, Petal, CK6, CR, Shazia, Creaky, gwen, G and Eva - and anyone leseout there

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## jess p

OMG - what are you lot like?!! Day 8 - far too early, you are soooooooooooooo impatient!! (I tested then last time too!!!)    

Now, when i read you lot doing it, makes me realise how crazy it is to test then!!     

From what I can remember, & Dr. Holly will correct me if I'm wrong, I hope, is that implantation bleeds occur from about day 8 (& not all BFPs have these) - so not much chance of a positive before then!

I'm on day half!!!!! So might be a tad too early to test! 

DP wasn't too happy about the   I insisted on this morning - (got tons of stress at work & a big product launch tonight) until i reminded him how much the iui has cost!    As if being jumped on by me wasn't enough to drive him wild?!!  Men!

Holly - am I supposed to keep taking the wheat grass tablets? I expect I am just no real "instructions" with it.

Jilly - that Ebay bloke needs a good  .  Can you report him to anyone? - you might be one of many he's ripped off.
I'm still waiting for 3 boys' fancy dress costumes   My class will go mad if they don't arrive!

I've stopped bidding for clothes - bought 2 disasterous dresses & have learnt my lesson! 

It's seriously addictive.  Keep buying stuff for school. We're doing lots of things for VE Day celebrations & can't stop bidding for geeky war things - luckily was outbid at £30 for a gas mask!!! Phew!

Spent a fortune on dressing up stuff for my class but they do love it.  
Has resulted in some v dodgy cross dressing by one of the boys who now wants to be known as "Louise" instead of Lewis & keeps prancing about in a pink tu-tu!!  His dad's a big, butch builder who'll probably beat it out of him!   

Hope you all have a lovely day - I'm sneaking back to bed for a couple of hour's kip before tackling all my reports.

Ooo Julie's just posted!  You are v lucky to have such a capable bloke Julie - DP struggles to put up curtain poles!! I'd never in a million years let him dig foundations for an extension!!!
Perhaps you could climb over next door's fence (if they're at work!!) & sunbathe in their back garden next week?! 

Jess xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Skinny you are not old, I am 36.

My DH had a low count 8 million, then we put him on vitamins stopped him drinking coca cola and contains tons of caffeine.  Lost weight 2 1/2 stone in weight and stress can be a problem as well so now he is in another less stressful job and count gone up to 37 million.

Have done three IUI's and now on to IVF.

Keep positive Julie angel.

Hi Holly nightmare about the dress.

Me I am losing weight steadily need to do some exercise going to start swimming next week.

Take Care all

Good luck to all on 2WW.

jane12


----------



## mandaW

Goodmorning ladies,

Only have a minute before the masses decend wanting hats, hats, hats. But thought i`d show you a piccy of the hat i`m wearing for the wedding. Do you think it`s ok??

Love you all, 

Manda xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

FAB hat Manda!! is that you wearing it?

molly 

kj x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello gorgeous girls! I've not been around for almost a week now, and reading through all your posts, there's a helluva lot to catch up on. Must do it quickly, as the bosom-stapling boss is lurking… 
Skinny – just read your post; I am so, so sorry – but it can't be over yet. My DH's sperm was awful this time last year – average count, but bad motility and morphology of only 5%. Well, after several months of taking Marilyn Glenville's fertility tablets, his sperm is above average on all counts. He also eats mainly organic food and went to see a naturopath, who put him on a delightful bowel cleansing programme. Try to hang on in there… I'm thinking of you.
KJ – laughed my socks off at your DH's trousers! I haven't 'spoken' to you since you posted about your 'friend's' response to your letter, but I seriously think you're better off without her. A true friend would at least attempt to understand what you're going through. And you have lots of good friends here!
Jilly – you bad girl! I am sending a load of     . Sounds awful about what your local paper is trying to do, but surely it's illegal? If the story they're planning to print is untrue, then you could sue for libel – not least because it could damage your business. Phone the news editor and tell him that if he gets his facts wrong, you'll sue his   off. Believe me: no paper will be willing to risk that.
Petal – toothache is horrible. Take it easy, honey.
Julie – I have a good feeling about you this month! But am sending you heaps of          anway… though I have a suspicion you won't need it!!!!!!!
All you other lovelies: Holly, Erica, Eva, Jess, Manda (good to see you back again!) Bun Bun etc etc (huge apols to anyone I've left out), a huge HELLO!!!
As for me: taking a break from IUI this month (as some of you may remember, I've returned to the fold for one more go at IUI next month, before moving on to IVF). Had a go at natural conception this month… so I am also on a 2ww of sorts! Luckily, my most fertile time fell at the weekend, so at least we had the opportunity for plenty of you-know-what without the pressure of having to get up to work, or feeling knackered at the end of the working day. Think I ovulated Sunday, which means I'm on day 3 of the 2ww. Not feeling remotely optimisic, but hey-ho – you never know!
Right, best get back to work…
Love ya all!
C xxxx


----------



## Holly C

The sun is trying to come out - yeeha!

Jess - definitely keep taking the wheatgrass.  Really really good for you and Megan had a shot of it everday during her 2ww and she got her BFP with twins!  V V funny about the  little boy in your class - sounds adorable!  

Julie - oh to have a practically minded bloke who could dig foundations as well - sigh.  Our home accounts are in lovely order and we have a budget that we stick to and of course tax returns are filed promptly.... the computer runs like a dream but what I wouldn't give for a man who can dig and build things too like your DP!  DH does have nice biceps tho and he's not a bad dancer, good taste in music and buys me treats - it's not all bad  -      Didn't see Bad girls sorry J.

Rachel - good to hear you've had a blow out and now feeling ready to get back on it again!  I've just had a cookie - and now I want another....  there's only one left as DH ate them all last night but I'll save it for him anyway.  Does your homeopath Dr do both mainstream medicine and homeopathy?  I would love to find a Dr who incorporates both complimentary and mainstream. 

Great to see you back on board Catwoman!  Good to hear you were up to no good all weekend!  Would be fantastic to get that BFP before going again!  Fingers crossed - ya never know!!

Hi Jane - it is a nightmare about the dress! I look like something from Little House on the Prairie   Awful!  Hope the swimming goes well!  It will be lovely weather for it next week.

Manda - that hat is sensational!  What are you wearing on the rest of you - not that anyone will notice with an eye catching number like that on your head!  There were some truly terrible hats on the tele at Ascot last night - I'm sure you had nothing to do with them tho.  A funny pink confection - really odd shape and you could hardly see the woman underneath it as it sat really low on her head - lots of weird rough hempy looking bits coming off it....  The ITV weather girl had a fantastic creation on early yesterday morning tho - really lovely.

Hi Jo - where are you today?

Loves to KJ and Molly xx

Ugh back to the work

Slaters
H


----------



## ERIKA

Blimey, you lot are at it again   I only had yesterday off & have had to read through 8 pages to catch up!!!!!!!!!!!
Jess - Good to hear I'm not the only one who is confused about CD1  Know what you mean about Clomid & love the thought that this is my last month on them. Your new clinic & this cycle sound fab I'm sure this is a good sign   My hospital tell my to take my Pregnyl & then book me in for basting 36 hours later.
Holly - Any sign of the dreaded MIL   yet? Hope you're ok, biscuits sound yummy. I have got a plan & am looking forward to the break after this IUI & before IVF (if I need it!!)
Manda - Sorry to hear you got a BFN   but good to hear you sounding so positive & wow that hat is gorgeous you'll look fab.
Molly - Oh you poor thing, what alot you've been through. Everything crossed      for that miracle let's hope you shock your doctor. Had a giggle about DH's trousers, poor love but very funny.
Eva - Hope your clinic get their act together   soon you don't need the added stress do you. Lovely story by the way made me   
Jillypops - Hope you have a better day today & get away from those tests     
Kj - Wedding sounds extra emotional but good to hear you had a great time despite the hangover   Go girl with the champagne.........
Julie - Last day on reception   great news. I watched Bad Girls last night, great wasn't it. Don't read anything into your pains       
Petal - Poor you, no wonder you've been in pain   Hope the tablets kick in soon & you start to feel better.
Jo - Enjoy your few days off & good luck with second half of your    
Sarah -    for testing on Friday.
Skinny - Sorry about your news   but don't give up hun. Take the girls advice about diet & vitamins etc it's definately worth a go & seems to work. It's not the end, just the beginning of another chapter.
Rachel - Bet you've enjoyed behaving badly   sounds good to me. Where are you off to in August, bet you can't wait.
Catwoman - Hi matey good to hear from you again. Sending lots of    for that natural BFP.
Hello   all you other lovely ladies.
Well my cycle continues to be a   up & I'm still   about it all. I went for my scan yesterday, my 1st of this IUI treatment & CD11 (CD12 as far as I'm concerned   ) Anyway I told the nurse I've had lots of pain so felt like there was alot of action going on. She said "so you're here for your day 2 scan?" I stayed calm & thought to myself no you daft mare, if you read my file you will see it's day 11. So the scan began & she said the lining wasn't that thick which meant nothing much was happening. Then she looked at my ovaries and said "oh my". Yes there was plenty of action. In fact I had 4 follies of the required 15mm+ plus some smaller ones   She said that they didn't bast if there were more than 3 but would check with the cons. I then had to hang around & be seen by the cons myself. I was on my own, again, & getting worked up as it's my last go & the thought of them abandoning my cycle was so upsetting. The cons talked me through multiple pg, foetal reduction etc. I understood everything & said I was still happy to go ahead but would take their advice as I felt they knew best. I think what swung it for me was my age & the fact that I haven't got any children already. So I got the go ahead & get basted tomorrow     at 11am. In each of the previous 2 attempts I have had 4 Menopur jabs & my 4th was due yesterday but there is that much going on that they told me not to do it & just to do my Pregnyl at 10pm. On the other 2 attempts I have had 3/4 scans this time only 1. This cycle is so very different & not ideal but I have such high hopes & feel   for some strange reason. 
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Erica - as strange as its been this time - you just never know and I really really hope that it's one of those stories that has the best possible outcome after the clinics mickey mousings around    

Good luck good luck good luck           

H xx


----------



## Catwoman

Erica – just a swiftie. Great news about the follies and hundreds of        to you for tomorrow!
Julie and Holly – thanks for the welcome back!
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## ERIKA

Thanks girls really appreciate your thoughts & good wishes   don't know where I'd be without you (well yes I do, the local   house actually!!)
This has just got to be a good month for us all hasn't it       
Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B

Julie - your positivity is brilliant and you WILL get a BFP   

Erica - And so will you!! - good luck for basting tomorrow.  I'm sure one or more of those follies is going to be the one.

Holly - A combined Dr would be a good idea I reckon.  The guy I'm seeing worked as a normal GP for many years before setting up "The Natural Practice" here in Hampshire. He is also on the Foresight committee.  He has a very good reputation, but it's still early days on my alternative therapy path.  We seemed to talk about everything but IF at the first appointment, but I guess that is part of his building up the bigger picture on me.  He prescribed phosphorous and sepia for me as well - have you ever heard of anyone else taking these??  I haven't!  

I'd better do some work now - working from home is very, very distracting!  (I think I need Catwoman's bosom stapling boss to come around here)

Rachel xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi all
wondered if you could give me your thoughts on this (have posted this exact msge on argc icsi thread). here's a brief history. two nhs sperm tests showed 100% abnormal morphology in november 04. 3rd one at argc dec 04 showed 10% normal. 4th at the london clinic with dr ralph urologist in jan 05 showed a 30% normal - with all these the other components were fine. i have since had a laparoscopy with mr lower at the london clinic which was fine. my hormones are completely normal. mr lower and urologist suggested iui. just spoke to rene and she said mr t would not consider iui unless my dp went back and provided (yet another) sample for them to look at. As it stands their recommendation would be for icsi. as you can imagine - my dp is not happy about this as we have it in our minds that we could go straight for iui. another sperm test brings to the surface all that worrying and upset that we went through in december and as it stands the last test was absolutely fine. add to that that it's another £90 to pay. my dp is now into his conspiracy theory that argc probably want us to go for icsi as it's more expensive. i don't buy into that atal and in a way know that with icsi there is a greater chance. but from a personal point of view i would rather try iui first as less invasive, expensive blah de blah. 
i am not sure what i am asking here - just would like to try and work it all out. could go straight back to mr lower at the london clinic (as firstly i liked him and secondly i feel a lot less 'lost' there than i do at argc).. but know that argc have the results.... 
eva xxx


----------



## CR

how dee everyone

not much to tell everyone.  just poppin in to say hi and hope everything is going well for everyone.

loads of pos vibes to erika for basting tomorrow, you are the follie queen, and to julie for your 2ww.

ck6 - how are you doing on the pill?  i've got until early next week to go and then start next iui as soon as af arrives.  have your wierd spells gone and what did the doc say about them?

holly - am upto 2 doses of wheatgrass per day.  i am sure that it has been giving me headaches that last for hours.  i am not normally a headache person.  but now i feel much better and aim to increase to 3 doses a day.  no i didn't have to pay any customs charge and collect my wheatgrass from the post office.  but i only ordered 2 pots of 500 tablets to begin with in case i didn't get on with it.  i think after the currency change, it was about £17.  how many do you order?


jess - loads of pos vibes to you.  hope you are resting up.  how much wheatgrass did you/are you taking?

lots of love to everyone i haven't mentioned, i am thinking of you all.
crxxx

ps eva04, sorry i can't help with your queries, although i struggle with my dp and his conspiracy theories regards private medicine.  hopefully some of the others can help you.


----------



## Rachel B

Eva 

I think you should make sure that you are happy and comfortable with the clinic and I would rate that above success rates to a certain extent.  The only things I know about AGRC are things I've picked up from this site but I get the impression that their very good success rates are partly to do with the fact that they are quite choosy about who they treat and what treatment they use.

I don't really know the details about sperm morphology etc but it sounds as though you should have been able to go ahead with IUI.

But on the other hand ICSI does have better success rates than IUI, so I'm not sure what I would do!

Overall I think I would go back to Mr Lower, but I'm sure you will make the right decision and good luck in whatever you decide.

Love Rachel B


----------



## skinnybint

Hi ladies,
Thanks for all your advice. I will be going on a shopping spree next month to get vitamins R Us.
Catwoman, I'm not sure that DH would go for bowel cleansing, but you never know.
I was wondering, if I could stay on the waiting list and get dh to do a repeat sample in about 6 months as I have only had 1 IUI and I'm entitled to 3. May ring up and ask. Might also find out the exact sperm count number as my nurse didn't tell me that. 
Anyone else had their treatment frozen, so to speak?
I'm sure my clinic would say no but I can only give it a go.
Sarah, Jillypops and Julie, good luck on your 2ww and my thoughts are with you.
Was feeling a bit low today but positive thinking again today

Hi to Molly, Holly, Jess, Petal.Erica, Manda and everyone else.
Speak soon
Skinny


----------



## jess p

Oh Eva, You poor thing! 

That's a tough decision to make.  I'm sure the ARGC are fab cos they do get excellent results but icsi will be a lot tougher than iui.

I would trust Mr. Lower & his team with my life (he's my cons at ISIS Colchester) - he is v busy & quite hard to contact but all his staff are clued up & fab.

I really wanted to go straight on to icsi but he wanted me to do iui first with a natural cycle & closely monitor it to see things like lining, natural folicle production, ov, etc.  

I'm so glad I did cos my fsh was 16 which is pretty high but he told me to ignore it cos different for each person & my 2 cysts would also contribute to this.

Anyway, had great results from natural cycle & feel so much less stressed.  Also, if this doesn't work & we do need ivf he will know alot more about me & quantities of drugs to use, so i can understand his theory.

Also, got wedding in August & he thought it would be too stressful.

It's difficult for anyone else to help you decide.  Icsi does have a higher success rate but you also need to feel confident that they will get your drugs right & not use 1st icsi as an "experiment".

Not sure if that's any help really! 

Catwoman, good to see you're about & have prized your bosoms off desk!! 

CR - I've been taking 2 wheatgrass a day - should be 3 but keep forgetting!! I got mine mailed to me, about £11 for big tub (500).

Erica - sounds like you've got a whole litter in there!  If those   can't manage to hit a target we'll all be v disappointed!!

It's been freezing cold here today - had my ski socks on again! Where has summer gone?  If it's like this on my wedding day I'll have to wear a vest under my dress!! 

Off to see my pregnant friend tomorrow - baby due next week - her 2nd it's a boy, haven't seen her for ages but feel quite happy to see her again - she's fab, understands completely.

Skinny - just seen your post! Think my NHS hos will let me go back for more iui treatment there, even though I've now gone to a private clinic (also did my blood tests for me for private clinic)

Have a good evening everyone!
Jess xxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Heeeellllooooo

Eva - I can understand you are feeling confused and unsure - there's so much conflicting information to wade through and it doesn't help when each clinic treats things in different ways.  I agree with Rachel - go with your gut feeling and choose a clinic you feel confident with.  I hear a lot of the girls complaining about just being a number at the ARGC - this is not what you need.  I do believe that sperm tests should be done privately as NHS tests are known to be unreliable.  We have had all sorts of problems with DH's results and Zita West also believes you need to go privately to get conclusive readings.  Hope this has been a little bit helpful  

Jess P has just posted while I've been typing and think her words are really sensible and from someone who is really in the know!

Rachel - interesting about your Dr - sounds like he has a good grasp of everything.  I'm not that clued up on homeopathy and therefore the supplements he's prescribed but I'm sure they'll do the trick    Interesting too about him being on the Foresight cttee - we are Foresight members and live the restrictive lifestyle it entails    Hopefully it will all be worth it before much longer.

CR - great to hear from you clinic buddy.  You sound v positive about how things are going.  I'm taking my 21 wheatgrass per day.... I ordered 2,000 - well figured it would keep me going for a while at least    Are you drinking loads of water?  Have you stopped drinking coffee?  Either of these two things can contribute to headaches as you probably know...  I would be surprised if it were the wheatgrass..... 

Skinny - so great to hear that you're looking into things and you're feeling more positive today!!  I'm sure you could postpone your next round of IUI for a few months.  You could always say that the timing isn't right for now - a bereavment or something...?  Strongly recommend using high quality vits and mins and not those in the old high street (who I won't name).  Lots of ladies use Zita West preconception formula which are correctly balanced. Feel free to ask any questions here   

Hope the sun's come out where  you guys are  

H xx


----------



## shazia

Hi to everyone,

Sorry have been really slack recently with posting, but have been logging on every night to catch up on all your goings on and gossip.

Good luck to all of you on 2ww and no early testing    easy for me to say I know.

Thanks to all of you who sent such words of support and encouragement about my mum. She is doing really well. She stayed in intensive care for 4 days and is now on the ward, but improving everyday.

AF seems to be very slow in coming. Not sure if this is that normal as when had my scan last wed. was told that the lining was very thick and would probably bleed within a couple of days but nothing. Is this normal does anyone know? 

I am also an ebay addict and have bought and sold quite a lot - just received an excellent pair of silk combats for £10. Bargain!!! Its highly addictive as you can tell from my feedback number - 253!!!!

Sposed to be a scorcher tomorrow so keep cool everyone.

Big kisses

Shazia


----------



## JED

Hi girlie girls!
I have today and tomorrow off work to 'relax - yeah right!' but couldn't resist logging on to catch up with news - and my god, there are so many pages to catch up on already so sorry if I get a bit mixed up with the personals  

Skinny - I'm so sorry about what's happened, you must be on an emotional rollercoaster.  Please don't give up, I can also vouch for the vitamin and healthy eating plan to increase   count as my Dh's doubled in 6 months (probably improved a lot earlier but that's how long it was between samples) and that was only with a daily multi vit and lots of veg and EFA's.  

Petal - that sounds painful you poor thing!  Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in quickly for you.

Jilly Jilly Jilly   - I see you've sent me an IM but haven't read it yet but have seen from the posts that you tested on day 8!!!   You're supposed to be my pillar of strength!   Although, actually, I can't talk - I tested on day 5 just cause I knew the HCG was still in my system and I wanted to see 2 lines on the test......sad - very sad!    

Holly - had your quinoa and balsamic recipe for tea - definitely a hit in the Donovan household    They all look fab so I'll be trying all of them - you also inspired me to make a big pot of lentil soup for lunch (this baking thing must be catching   )

********** - I've got the same problem with our garden, we're in the process of selling our house so the garden is all dug up and looking very ugly waiting for that miraculous makeover we keep meaning to give it!  Hope you're doing ok - only a few more days!

catwoman - good luck for this month, I've actually heard a few stories of woman getting BFP's just before starting tx again - fingers crossed!

Ericka - 4 follies - wow!  I sense a definite BFP this time - keep up the positive thinking - 3rd time lucky  

A big hello to CR, Shazia, SMCC, Rachel and all the other lovely ladies!

As for me, well day 7 today and had a lovely massage at Neal's Yard therapy rooms which was looovveellyy!  Thing is instead of going home and relaxing I decided it would be a good idea to do all the housework and grocery shopping so not very relaxing after all but better than being at work I guess.  Not feeling any different so hoping that's not a bad sign, that cyclogest is still playing havoc with my stomach though   

Right - going to go and eat some liquorice bears (I LOVE liquorice bears!!!) 

Jo xxx


----------



## jess p

Holly - are you joking when you say "21 wheatgrass per day"?!  I hope so cos my 2 sounds a bit pathetic otherwise!! 

Bet Customs thought you were a dodgy dealer when they saw that barrell load coming through!

Still, if we all get BFPs who cares!

Jo, I've never thought of testing that early to see the lines, think I might try it!

Just off to get my nightly fix of Celeb Love Island - please let Abbi be voted off!

Jess x


----------



## keemjay

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD !!!!!!!

sorry this a me me me post but i just had some fabby dabby news, i'm going to burst if i dont tell somebody!!!
my friend who's husband won 2 live8 tickets has won 2 more, and guess what?? you guessed it, she wants us to have them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          

SLIGHT problem in that we are meant to be at a family do (dh's family/yawn) that day and will prob be in the doghouse for a while, but i'm not gonna miss this for ANYTHING!!! we will have one hell of a week that week - cold play on the mon, keane on the wed and then see them both again on the sat 

i dont think i'm going to be able to sleep now 

kj x


----------



## MollyW

GOOD LUCK TERI TESTING TODAY!    
Kim - that's just FANTASTIC news!!! If you can't go you could always sell them on Ebay....NOT! 

Candy - CONGRATS on finishing work  Not long now! 

Skinny, glad you are going to give the vits a go. I would ring the clinic and tell them you have heard that  counts can vary widely from month to month - which is TRUE - and that you want to have another test in a couple of months time (they don't need to know if its gonna be longer) with a view to doing another IUI so don't want to be taken off the list. Hopefully that way you keep your place.... 

Holly, Jess - where did you get the wheatgrass tablets from 

Eva - tricky one. Why were you considering changing clinics if you were happy with the London Clinic? Was it only because of published results? If so, be careful - as Rachel says, some clinics only treat those they think they can achieve good results with and don't treat older women, those with underlying health problems or weight problems... If I were you I'd ask for another consultation with the guy you liked and explain what ARGC recommended and get his professional opinion on your best course of treatment now. 

Shazia - sorry don't know the answer. I assume you've done a pg test... 

Good luck for basting Erica    Really hoping this is the ONE!!

Manda - fab hat! Is it you in the picture? If it is, you look like a model!!! 

Well, I have had more brown gunk yesterday and today, so not looking good. Plus, I think I've pulled a muscle in my back from sneezing so much from hayfever. 

Good luck to all the 2ww'ers, basters, stabbers, inbetweenies and everyone. Sorry not to mention you all by name, but got to get on....
  
Love Molly


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

KJ - that's great news! Me and DH are v v envious!  It will be a fantastic day and worth getting into trouble with the family for    What a week!

Shazia - great to hear that your Mum's recovery is going so well.  Hope she will be back at home again soon.  Blimey you are an Ebay addict!!  Hope AF arrives without too much of a delay.... never when you want them....sigh!

Jo - good to hear you've got some time off - errr except you've been a busy bee!  Hope the lentil soup went well and I love the quinoa salad too.  Hope you get a chance to put your feet up - just ignore what needs doing in the garden!!

Yup Jess P - 21 per day    and the packet rattled so think they must've been suspicious    I used to have 2 powdered tblsp in a drink in the morning and it got to the stage where I was retching before it went down.  I decided it wasn't doing me any favours and stoped it.  My nutritionist couldn't understand what all the fuss was about as she has had it everyday for years and years.

Well today I'm going to visit a friend to pick up a baby car seat for my little neice who is coming on Sunday.  I phoned my friend to ask if it would be ok and she said ooooh yes I actually want to sell it.... I had to jump in and tell her quickly it's not for me.... arrrgggghhhh!  There is no way I'm buying anything remotely like that - blimey it would be like tempting fate!!!  My other friend suggested it was a good idea cos then you can park in the parent car parks at the supermarket etc!  Even so.... no way!  

Molly - you've just posted while I've been typing.   about the brown gunk.... still you never know.... thinking of you and hoping everything will turn out right tomoz    The wheatgrass comes from the US www.puregreenfoods.com really reasonable (organic too).

Right - exercise time.

xx


----------



## keemjay

holly - i'm liking the sound of this quinoa salad - can i have the recipe pleeeese

kj x


----------



## petal b

good luck terri for testing today 

keemjay-well done with the tickets hope you have a great time

candy-lucky you no more work and your baby soon 

manda-lovely hat very glam

skinny-hope things are a bit clearer now and don't give up on the  

holly-hope you are well

juileangel-how are you feeling today

well feel so much better today thank god my dh has booked us a weekend in rome for my 30th next month,,so that has cheered me up.he has got many browny points now  cannot wait to go and get away from it all for a few days
saw my sister in-law(dhs sister) at the weekend and i am abit sick of her to tell you the truth,when she first told me she was pregnant,i was abit taken a back,but have got over that now (think that was because i failed the treatment at the time she told me.but at the weekend when we saw her she kept pulling her top up and leaving it that way for some time and not just once quite a few times,now she is five months and is quite big.i think that even if i was pregnant i would not do that .i feel bad because i think ,is it just me or is she rubbing my nose in it.talked to dh and he feels the same.it is not only that but other little things as well,she asks me would i breast feed and littie things about babies ,but she shows her belly mostly ,maybe it is me because while going through all of the treatment and things it can make you senstive.but my brother wife is pregnant and i dont feel this way towards her at all......help 

that feels better letting it all out could carry on writing about what she does but can not be bothered,thats how i feel about her

hope you all have a good day sorry about the rant

luv petal


----------



## keemjay

petal - dont apologise for ranting - this is rant-accepting zone!! your sil needs a good wallop if you ask me   i would have to keep telling her the new research about the need to keep your belly warm and covered whilst preg   seriously tho, who would be so insensitive to ask an women with IF probelms their opinions on bfeeding   she sounds like someone to avoid as much as poss if you can, you dont need it just now.  to you. your dh sounds like a true star, what would we do without our lovely boys...

kj x


----------



## Candy

Hi Peeps

Thats fab news about the tickets Kim, I know where my priorities would lie  

Thans Petal & Molly, feels very strange today .... I also work with my DH and feel very lost at the moment as I am at that over clingy stange  

Petal I love Kims suggestion, I think woollen jumpers are best in summer, have a great time in Rome  

Holly any nice spinnach recipes, Kim I tried the lasagane with spinach and was very yummy thanks x

Awww Molly, I have done that a few times in the past from sneezing, hoping the brown stuff doesn't mean anything and still keeping my positive pants on for ya   

Must dash D's mum is popping over to measure for curtains and I must tidy up as our bedroom is no go zone !

Love to all C x


----------



## petal b

good idea keemjay,i do feel bad writting about her and but all the things she does drive me mad,two weeks ago my dhs mum was taking me for appointment at the clinic and she turned up and wanted to come and i said fine but you will both have to wait in the other waiting room( i can;t drive) do you know that she caused such a stink about it and wanted to wait in the fetility waiting room(very small area)which i tried to explain that it is very small (trying to be nice and not say what ireally thought which was fu.. o..) and she never came in the end and she had a big rant about it.in which we were not talking in the end(we both said a few things)

anyway thats enough of that,i won't go on any more

thanks ladies


----------



## Holly C

Heavens Petal - she's awful!  Fancy thinking she could sit in an IF clinic with a belly on her.  Why would she want to do that?!!!  Selfish silly cow - keep well away she's  pure   Glad to hear that your feeling better and your DH is a sweetie!  A weekend in Rome - what an excellent idea!

Julie - we are really going to need to hear from you next week!  How on earth are we going to get on without knowing how you are?  Naughty clinic with the bill  

Candy - can't believe you're almost there now!!  Woohhhooo!  Hope you manage to find time to put your feet up in the next wee while.  It's going to be all go soon    KJ is going to send you a recipe I just gave her which is placed on a bed of spinach - it's devine - bubs will love it too!

Teri - I hope we hear from you today!  Thinking of you


----------



## petal b

thanks holly-going to say a prayer for you all in rome,but will tell the pope off for wanting to do away with fetility  
we all want the recipe too sounds lovely

feel bad now slagging her off so much i think that we both have to be sensitive to each other even though i am trying

juile-have you got a week off,how will we know what your result will be hope you have a great break


----------



## CR

morning lovelies.

kj/holly - pls can i have the recipe for quinoa thingy pls?  we need a cookery thread!!

kj - the concert queen.  lucky lucky you!!  sure it will be fab concert week.

petal - can you have words with the devil sis in law?  is she worth a few words either face to face or in a letter?  otherwise i guess i would give her a wide berth.  getting a taxi to avoid using her for a lift!!  she sounds totally up her own a***.  good luck.  or maybe even your dh can have a word with her.  rome sounds lovely.


jess - i take 14 tablets for my 2 doses.  it will be 21 when i move up to the full dose.  the pot recommends this dose.  and i have to admit to retching with even the tablets, but needs must!!  perhaps you have different doseage arrangements with your tablets.

julie - morning lovely, norty nuffield chasing you for money already paid!!  i would use next door's garden next week.  dp can pass you refreshments over the fence!!  just be sure not to leave empty glasses and cocktail umbrellas behind!!  when is your test day?  and how are you going to tell us all, i will be on tender hooks for you.  you are sure to get a bfp with all your chocolate deprivation and water drinking.  i have good feelings for you.

holly - i haven't ever drunk tea or coffee and i drink lots of water, pcos helps this.  i thought it was perhaps the wheatgrass detoxing/cleansing that was giving me the head aches.  especially that i have a clogged up spleen.  luckily they have cleared up since i am taking 2 doses.  perhaps the reflexology and accupunture have helped with cleaning the spleen also.  
can i ask if you have paid mountains of money to be foresight members and for the treatment?  no prob if you would rather not say.
how is the mil trip going??  hope not too badly.

erika - are you busy trying to break your computer system for friday's perdicted good weather!!! ;-) 

got to do some work, although my bosom stapling boss is out of the office today, so might risk a trip to town at lunchtime, norty!!

hi to shazia, jed, molly, candy and everyone else i've probably forgotten.
have a good day,
crxxx


----------



## smcc

Hi everyone,
Hope your day is are going better than mine.
I decided to test this morning (day 13) and got a  . Can't say I was that surprised but still felt gutted. AF has still not reared her ulgy head but then last time on had IUI I was 3 days late so I'm sure it's on it's way. 
DH has been away all week so called him to tell him. He couldn't talk as he was in a meeting and I just wanted to talk to someone. He also said he had his wallet pinched last night when he was out in a club (stupid man....) (I should say at this point that we live in Moscow and he was away in Kiev so not a great place to lose your wallet). Luckily they didn't take his passport or ticket home or he would have been stuck there for ages. Anyway, just thought I would have a rant on here instead.
Not sure what to do now- 2 failed IUI's so there must be something not quite right. I think it's my eggs (old before their time) as DH's sperm is always a really good sample. Not sure whether to do IVF next which would be quite tricky living here. We can do most of it here but would have to come back to the UK for egg collection etc which would be a pain. Anyway, we're off on holiday in two weeks to Italy- can't wait. Wondered whether to do another quick IUI before then but as AF is not here yet then i don't think we will have time plus I think I need a break.
Petal- your sil sounds a nightmare- I've got one a bit like that though who seems to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat!!
Anyone else testing today- good luck!!!
Sarah
xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Sarah - there's still a teensy bit of hope yet so until you get a proper AF I'm keepin em crossed for you!  If it does turn out to be a bfn then a holiday will be just what you need to give you a chance to think through the decision that's right for you.  I really hope it all turns out for the best - but do come and talk to us whenever you feel like it.  I'm sure it's very isolating where you are and difficult.  

Thinking of you  

H xx

PS off out for the afternoon now so back laters xxx


----------



## smcc

Thanks for your messages. Like you say it's not all over until AF is here so haven't completely given up hope but almost. Julie- you say in your blurb at the bottom that you had IUI that was -ve then +ve two weeks later- how did that happen? 
Anyway, it's boiling hot here for all of you that think Moscow is cold all the time!!


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey Everyone

LOL at all you ebayers buying horrible dresses and tops!!!  There are probably some clothes that are never worn but just endlessly sold on ebay!

Now first of all       to the 2wwers (Julie Angel   , JessP, and Catwoman and anyone I've missed) and   to everyone with a BFN (Jilly Pops and SMCC).

Petal - Rome sounds lovely - lucky you!

Molly W - What you're going through sounds a lot like what happened to Moosey.  It really is horrible but as you say, there is some comfort in knowing that you can get pregnant.  Your doc is right, you just need a bit of luck.  Just after I started coming on this site you got your BFP then had a miscarriage and I've always kept my fingers crossed for you.  Sending you loads of  

Skinny Bint - I agree with the others that there's loads of things for you to try to increase your DH's sperm count.  Good luck with the vits - let us know how you get on.

Manda - Great hat!!!

Erika - aka Super Follies!  Good luck with the basting - your chances must be good with four eggs - that's like four goes for the price of one!

Keemjay - LIVE 8!!!!!! Lucky you!  Who cares about family commitments!!!  Hope you have a great time and take loads of pics.

Candy - congrats on finishing work - get loads of rest and enjoy the calm before the chaos! x


Moosey and I are on 2 week hols from work which is lovely.  We seem to have filled up every waking moment with stuff to do but it's still very nice to bum around the house and tomorrow we're going to Spain for four days (hurray).  

Now for a nice springtime story....  Last week in true countryside style I rescued two tiny ducklings that were running around in the middle of the road with no mother to be found (they'd been there all day by the time I found out).  They were yellow and brown and very, very cute but horrible Moosey wouldn't let me keep them (she came up with some weak excuse about ducklings and cats not making very good household companions) and made me give them to the RSPCA.     Still I was very proud of my Pet Rescue activities.   


Moosey and I are on the 2ww again with two eggs and v good sperm so fingers crossed.  Officially testing on 27th but let's face it, we'll have tested before that!!!!

Hi to Jed, Holly C, Gwen, Eva, Rachel B and Rachel C, Jane12, CR, Shazia and Teri and everyone else.


Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Good plan Julie - next time I find a wild animal it can live in my wardrobe!!!

How are you doing on the 2ww - how many days to go?

Victoria
xxx


----------



## jess p

OMG is that the time? Still in dressing gown!!!

VIL - great to see you & Moosey are back in the "iui game" - you're testing the day before me - if we manage to last that long!

I agree with you about the Ebay clothes - anyone want to buy a Ghost pink dress - still with tags, unworn?!!! (If you see this in next few weeks don't bid cos it doesn't look that good on!!)

Julie - you must let us know your news - we won't be able to wait any longer - fancy taking a holiday then!

Petal - Rome sounds fab - how do you get your DH to book anywhere? I always end up doing it!  

KJ - wow Live 8 - just knew you'd get tickets somehow! V jammy!   Bet it's a fantastic day, family couldn't possibly compete!  Be honest though & tell them you're there cos you can bet your bottom dollar cameras will zoom in on you if you don't!   

That happened to friend's DH - he was away working in Germany, was supposed to come home but said couldn't cos project had to be finished - she was watching Germany v England footy on telly when cameras zoomed in on him in the crowd!!! Luckily for him he wasn't with a gorgeous bird!

Shazia - hope mum is soon up & about - takes a lot to keep a mum down in my experience!

Molly - only just been taking wheatgrass - now certain I've not taken enough so will take a fistful!  Already take 8 huge evening primrose, magnesium, zinc, follic acid, vits A,C & E & B6 - should really look like a super model, not like death warmed up like I usually do!

Sarah - wow, living in Moscow, sounds v glam! Is your DH Russian?  The weather here is shocking at the moment - not v warm & v v cloudy! Yuk!

CR - have a great shopping trip at lunchtime - spend, spend, spend - you can always re-sell it on Ebay & mugs like me & Holly will snap up any "mistakes"!

Must go & get washed & dressed or DP will be home & want to know what I've been up to all day!

Off to see pregnant friend at 4pm Poor love can't even walk at the moment, some funny problem with a "soft pelvic bone" - mmm nice!

Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay

VIL and moosey - fingers firmly crossed for this time - you are due some good news. bless those little ducklings  and mean mean moosey 

dh has grovelled to his sis re party and we are now free to go, tho she wasnt overly impressed. lucky my mum is going so we will be partly represented  BRING IT ON!!!! ps I'm taking Donkey so look out for him on the tv!!

julie for gods sake take someones moby number so you can text someone re your result, which will of course be a wonderful marvellous BFP!!! 

heres is hollys recipe, thought i might as well post it on here as clearly the whole site will want it before the end of the day 
Roast Veg and Quinoa Salad

1. roast any root vegetables you like and add leeks and peppers near to the end to give them a quick roasting.

2. cook quinoa according to instructions on the packet - I use a little bit of marigold bullion to give it some flavour.

3. rinse a good couple of handfuls of spinach per person and arrange on plates.

4. drain quinoa and fluff up with a fork.  Add to the roast vegetable and stir lightly thru.

5. serve on top of the spinach and sprinkle balsamic vinegar over the top.  Add feta cheese if desired.


kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Jess P - still in your nightie    I am impressed!!!  Glad you're testing at the same time as us - we can go slowly insane together!     

Julie - coping fine really with 2ww - slightly obsessive though.  Not sure how I'll be if this one doesn't work cos we'll have done six by then and maybe it's time to start talking about other options.  On the other hand, it can take ages to get preg so maybe I'll just have to be patient.  Aaaaagh - don't get me started because I'll obsess all day......

Keemjay - Hurray for Donkey - I will be glued to my TV looking for him!  

Loadsa love

Victoria
xxx

PS - Who is going to the Essex Adults' Party (which sounds v pervy  )?  I want to go and said I was but haven't booked and don't want to be the only IUIer.  Keemjay - are you still going?  Anyone else?


----------



## keemjay

!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHYA!!!!! 

have a fab day

kj x

ps yes VIL we are still going to the sept meet - theres a list on the thread....


----------



## MollyW

So sorry about your neg Sarah. It is devastating.... Hope you can find a way forward and as Julie says, its far too early to write your eggs off! 

Am I the only dummy on here who's never heard of Quinoa  What is it Kim 

 to VIL & Moosey. Good to have you back. Fingers crossed for  
I am going to the Essex party too (on my own  ) - PLEASE COME!!! 

Love Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA

Good afternoon ladies
Have read through your posts but haven't got time for personals so apologies for that & I'll just send Julie, Rachel, Eva, CR, Skinny, Jess, Holly, Shazia, Jo, Molly, Petal, Kim, Sarah, Kim, Catwoman love &  & thanks for my good luck messages. Extra        to all those about to test and/or in the 2ww.
Well my 3rd IUI continues to be different to the other 2. Both previous times our appts were 8.30 & 10.30 & I got basted by "Elizabeth" & had the day off work. I know it's not much but I love reading into the fact that this time is different, guess that makes me a bit   Today our appts were 9am & 11am, I got basted by "Jill" (with a different catheter, ouch   ) & had to come into work. First month we had 20 million   & last month only 10 million (mainly due I think to the fact that DF had been on a stag weekend    ) but today we had our best result with 30 million   So whatever happens girls I know we have given it our best shot this month & I certainly couldn't have reacted any better to the drugs. So that's the end of IUI for me although I don't plan on leaving you all just yet. I won't miss the Clomid s/e   the injections or internal scans. Hopefully I'll get my BFP this month    but if not I am going to take a break for a few months before moving to IVF. I want to be drug free & have a "normal" period seems weird wanting that    Anyway ladies have a lovely evening and I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## CR

erika
glad your basting all went well.  
i feel so positive for all of you just basted, in 2ww and testing.  
i just feel you are all going to do well, after all i have inherited the name mary the witch from bb from my accupunture treatment. 
i am willing all you girls for bfp's!!  you are going to be lucky  
crxxxx


----------



## Rachel B

Erica - Top  !!  Lots and lots of      to you.  It can and will work 

Rachel xx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies

Holly thanks for the recipe and Kim thanks for sending it and posting, theres a great health food shop that sells eco friend products etc in Thame, so I popped there to get some rasberry leaf tea and they had quinoa, never heard of it b4   I brought the one that looks like couscous, they did flaked as well hope I have got the right one, might try that tonight, will let you know  

Good luck to all of you, especially Julie hoping things work out this time     

Victoria good luck to you and moosey, glad you saved the ducklings.... I heard a big bang on glass earlier today, went outside and a bird had hit my conservatory, the only one window I haven't got the blind down on .... was so worried it had broken its neck, paniced and cried like i always do and almost phoned you Kim for advise, anyway I needn't have worried find something to keep the bird safe and warm as when i did go out (after cat watching for a while) the bird to semi fly, so was just very disorientated and within an hour had left the garden, needless to say I have put the blind down now, all open blinds, but so that it doesn't happen again, poor little thing.

Cx


----------



## Candy

Molly I didn't know either, but on the packet it says;

High protein, substitute for rice or couscous.

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31545.new.html#new


----------



## keemjay

candy we've had two birds do that recently, frightens the life out of you eh? they seem to recover but you can almost see the stars going round their head cartoon -like

you got the right quinoa - (by the way for all you new-to-quinoa people it is pronounced keen-wah) its easy to over cook it i find, peoples tastes vary on the texture they like, you can have it crunchy or soft, just keep tasting till you like the texture. i have it mixed with tuna mayo on salad....

i've just bought the Rough Guide to Ethical Shoping - pretty good read so far, tells you all you need to know about Nestle and other monstrous companies 

kj x


----------



## Candy

So true Kim, don't want to put anyone off their dinner .... but not only did i think I could see stars, half the bird seems to be left stuck to my window, well not quite that bad, but the stuffing was well and truly knocked out ... I hate seeing anything in pain, but not sure I could put anything out of its misery, nothing of that size anyway ! lucky for me the bird did recover though xx

Well the veg is in the oven, Q has been measured out and is waiting for me to simmer it, off to the allotment to get some spinach now .... will try not to overcook the Q ..... might add a bit of chicken or something.... Holly have I missed any other recipes ?

Cxx


----------



## Holly C

Aahh girles I'm having a good chuckle to myself about all this confusion over quinoa.  It's an ancient grain/pulse originally grown in the Andes and eaten by the aztecs - and contains the highest amount of protein than any other food.  It's good to use instead of cous cous as it's not wheat which can cause bloating etc.  I find it quite bland on it's own so use it with pestos, red pepper sauces etc as well as the recipe KJ posted.  I've also added some other recipes below for lentils and barley which are super yum, very healthy, low fat and incredibly good for you:

Green Lentil Curry

Ingredients
2tbsp groundnut oil
1 onion
1 clove of garlic
200g button mushrooms
150g green lentils washed and drained
1tbsp medium curry powder
600g washed spinach leaves
salt and pepper

1. Heat the oil in a medium saucepan and brown the onions slightly.  Add the garlic and the mushrooms and fry gently for about 5 mins.
2. Stir in the lentils, coating evenly and add the curry powder.  Stir to soak up the juices and add water (enough to cover the lentils)
3. Simmer gently with the lid on for 35-40 min until all the lentils are soft, stirring occasionally.  Check halfway thru cooking time and add more water if needed.
4. When cooked toss in the spinach, taste and adjust seasoning accordingly.  Serve with basmati rice (increases the efficacy of protein absorption).

Dhal
Any leftovers can be used on a baked potato the following day.

Ingredients
312g orange lentils rinsed and drained
570ml water
1 med onion chopped
4 cloves garlic crushe
1 x 397g tin tomatos
1 heaped tsp curry powder
4 tsp marigold or boullion stock powder (vegetarian)

You can also add butternut or sweet potato if you like

1. rinse the lentils until water runs clear
2. place in a saucepan with the water, onion, garlic and bullion stock powder
3. Bring to the boil and simmer for 10 min
4. Add the tomatoes, and curry powder and stir well.  Cover and leave to simmer for a further 20 min stirring occasionally.  If it starts to get too thick add a little water or if it seems too watery leave uncovered.  The lentils should form a porridge like paste.  

Another great recipe for protein is Barley Rissoto - add bacon to this as well for those who are not vegetarian.

Ingredients
1 tbsp olive oil
1.5 cups of either pot or pearl barley
3 cups of water with 2 tbsp boullion stock powder whisked in
1 onion chopped finely
2 cloves garlic crushed
1 fresh chilli chopped finely
1/2 tsp dried basil
2 cups of mixed mushrooms - dried (soak for 30min) and fresh
1 cup of fresh spinach
1/2 butternut pumkin or sweet potato
fresh basil to serve
salt and pepper

1. heat oil and add barley, onion, chilli and garlic.  Saute until lightly brown
2. add water with bouillion and reduce the heat to simmer for 20min on a very low heat add dried herbs and salt and pepper.  Check the moisture level frequently and add small amounts of water at a time if needed
3. stir and add pumpkin and cover again for a further 30 min.  Texture should be quite thick by now - if not cook with lid off if sticking to saucepan add a small amount of water
4. add mushrooms, basil and spinach and lightly cook until just wilted.
5. add more herbs/salt and pepper to tast and serve with shaved paremesan

Candy - good idea to add the chicken!  Hope you enjoy - just add flavours till you find it to your taste.

KJ - liking the sound of that book - a lot!  Pah to Nestles and   to G&Bs!!!

Great to hear you're back VIL and Moosey!  Hope this round goes really well for you!!!  Have a lovely holiday in Spain and look forward to sharing in the good news when you are back      PS loved the duckling story too!  So sweet the poor bewildered darlings!

Erica - whhoooohhooo you're all done and dusted!  It sounded sooo much better than before and DH needs a super treat after doing such an amazing job with his result!!!      for the 2ww honey!!

Molly - thinking of you tomorrow    


Right - just in so had better go and do something!  Will post the list shortly.

xx


----------



## Holly C

2005 Positive Vibe Campaign 


     

CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky ! Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!! Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF 
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky 
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert 
Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05
Sims76 Natural BFP!

     

2ww Baby Makers

Teri 16.06.2005
SMCC 17.05.06
Mimhg Michelle 19.06.2005
********** 22.06.05
Jillypops 23.06.05
Jo JED 24.06.05
Jess P 30.06.05
VIL and Moosey 30.06.05
Erica 02.07.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Greeners

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

Shazia
Creaky
Jane
CR
Molly 
Manda W 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Alicat - going again in June
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
Catwoman
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
Skinnybint -
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Going to IVF May
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

oh dear - not having a good day. just reading through my day 1-3 bloods as we are not doing treatment this month and i have no one to give them to!
i noticed that although fsh is 5.2 my lh is 1.7 which is much lower than range. last month i did 1-3 bloods with london clinic and they were fine. not expecting you to respond to something medical - but just wanted to share my concern. i am sure that this is probably a blip - have had two others done over last 6 months and they've been fine. but - just one more thing to worry me!!!!!!!
hope you two week waiters are staying  
love eva


----------



## Holly C

Eva - I'm not an expert on LH levels - but if it was 1.7 then this is within the acceptable range which is 0.8-11.4.  I haven't got the website that I got this information from written down but it was given on one of the threads by an FF member.  Hopefully someone can point us in the direction of the website again...

FSH levels are great tho   

I'm sure it's all okay!
H xx


----------



## petal b

eva-don't worry i am sure things are fine,sorry but i cannot give you any advice on fhs and blood,not even sure what my own was

holly c-you are a woman of many talents 

candy-the poor bird,at least it was alright.

good luck to everyone who is testing soon


----------



## Holly C

Jilly - I cheated    I copied and pasted it in so v easy peasy!  Day 1 is basting day.

Petal - nah really I'm not I'm just inquisitive and write it all down to make sense of it in my head.  If it doesn't make sense in my own way I can't remember things very well.  Hope your mouth is feeling better - did you have lots of jelly and icecream??  I had a curry out at lunchtime and then friend bought special chocs and I'm still full!  Think I'll have a juice for dinner tonite.

I'm watching test tube babies on discovery health at the mo.... 

H xx


----------



## jess p

OMG - Holly what would I do without you! Have just read wheatgrass tub WITH my glasses on & I should indeed be popping 21 of the little bu$$ers! Yuk!

Not sure I can eat that quinoa stuff - thanks for the sounding out KJ - had no idea & would have looked a right tit asking for kwin - noah in Tescos! 

Off to phone a million times to get that bloody Abi off Love Island! 

Jess x


----------



## Candy

Morning all, Holly thanks I will definately try the green lentil curry and I make chicken green curry often and love it, but like lentils to.... well dinner last night was very nice, didn't have that many root veg, so included some aubergine, mushrooms & corgettes, DH loved it but looked shocked at first lol, personally I would do it again, if was needing protein to grow lots of follies thats for sure !

Thinking of you today as always Molly


----------



## petal b

morning ladies,hope you are all weel

holly-my mouth is alot better thanks,could not eat ice cream it was that bad 

sorry not much time for many personals today,but hope you all have alovely weekend in the sunshine


----------



## Lucy Lou

morning girls,

just popped in to send lots & lots of love to ********** & anyone else thats nearly due to test, hope you have relaxing weekend in the sunshine.

Thanks for those recipes holly, am trying one out tonight after a dash to waitrose to gather ingredients.

Jess, we did make enough phone calls did we, she's still on that island in the sun!!!!

huge hugs to all of you,

Lucy lou xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh no Julie - you'll have to look mournful and hungry so someone takes pity on  you and shares their lunch with you!!  How was your night out for DP's sister's dinner?

Candy - great that you enjoyed the recipe as did DH!  My DH who is not a vegetarian quite often checks under everything to look for the meat when there clearly is none.  He also does his Neil from The Young Ones impression whenever we have lentils - needless to say after 12 years it's wearing a bit thin    How are those curtains looking?

Petal - good to hear you are feeling better.  Have a lovely weekend - I just saw Essex on the tele and it looks like you've got sunshine already!  It's still trying to burn through the clouds in Kent.

Jess - pleased you've got the dosage sorted.  Don't worry tho hun - I'm sure those embies (yup there's more than one!) are snuggled up and  quite happy.

I've just done my running on the bouncer and it's sooo warm out there already - off to do a juice now.  Super healthy bunny day after yesterday's disaster of curry and chocolate!

Terri - hope you pop back in.

KJ - are you all packed ready?

Molly -    

xxx

PS Hi Lucy Lou


----------



## jess p

Hi luverly ladies,

Sun is shining & I have day off yippee! 

Cathy - happy belated birthday! 

Still trying to get 21 wheatgrass tablets down my neck! They'd better work.

I need some advice - got the chance to see an excellent clairvoyant/medium chappy (called Michael Barrymore!!!!!! - not that one though!).

My friend, Lisa, went to see him last week - when she walked in he said "I see scissors in your hands - have you been cutting hair today?" & she's a hairdresser! Then he told her she'd just sold her house & now lived in an apartment by water - she sold her house 6 weeks ago & moved into a dockside appartment with her bloke!

He told her that she was going to leave this bloke because she hadn't bonded with his daughter from previous relationship - spot on again - she's a nightmare & hates this poor little 4 year old!

She's apparently going to meet someone else by Jan & be married within a year with a child!

I asked her if she'd told Mark (current bloke) but strangely enough she left that bit out!

BUT - this is the dilema - she also went with another girl with major IF problems - (she's now 40 with v high FSH & her DP doesn't want ivf) & chappy told her she'll "never have kids" & her DP & her will split up! (This is quite likely!) Anyway, she's convinced it's all untrue so no damage done!

Do I :
1. Go, & risk being told I'll never have kids.
2. Go & only believe the good bits!
3. Don't go cos load of old rubbish anyway?

He told Lisa & her mum loads of other stuff that was spot on that he couldn't possibly have known. (Unless he's been stalking her for years!)

I am tempted to go in case he tells me good news - can't discuss this with DP cos he thinks it's a load of bol$ocks! (& is probably right!)

Has anyone else been to see a medium recently? I went a few years ago & she was spookily accurate.


Julie - glad you had a fab meal - we have Prezzos here too.  

Holly - what's a "bouncer" - have you got a great big bouncy castle in your backgarden? 
Am running low on pineapples so will have to go to Tescos to stock up - can see lots of strange looks when I stick about 6 pinapples in my trolley!

Lucy Lou - lucky old you having a Waitrose nearby - lots of yummy stuff - our nearest is miles away but have recently announced they're coming to Ipswich in about 2 years time - we're always a tad backwards here! 

I bet Abi's paid people to vote for her! Lee Sharpe has gone right down in my estimations!  I saw on the cover of some blokey mag, airbrushed/super imposed pics of Abi snogging/groping herself -classy lady - her mum must be so proud of her! Miaow 


Think I'm on day 4 now - don't look/feel v pregnant   - am missing my hot baths already!

What's everyone up to this weekend?

We've got village fete on Sat pm, godaughter's 4th party (ivf baby)
& ball at ITFC on Sat evening (no drinking for me - boo hoo!)
Chilling out on Sunday - hopefully in the sun on the beach!

Julie - hope someone takes pity on you & buys you something delicious for lunch!

Molly - really hoping you're ok -   

Hi to Erica, Jilly, Catwoman, VIL & the "evil Moosey"!!, g, CR, Shazia, CK6, Gwen, Petal, Candy, KJ, Donna, Rachel - Laurie where are you? & anyone else reading this waffle!

Must go & get dressed -am such a slob on 2ww!

Jess x


----------



## Holly C

Yeah Jess - I agree with Julie - go for it and take what you want from it.  I went about 4 years ago and was told that I wouldn't have any trouble concieving  - what a load of b****ks that turned out to be, however she described DH pefectly and some things relating to him were really spot on.  I then went to another lady in London and again she didn't think there was anything wrong with getting pg but that we may only have one or possibly two.  I would love to go to someone really good.

No I don't have a bouncy castle - but I could imagine we could have all sorts of fun on that    I've got a mini tramp - rebounder thingy and I do 20min running/jumping/dancing in the morning and 20min in the evening.  Obviously I close the blinds in case people think I'm completely barking.  I'm a pretty hopeless at going to the gym so decided to give it ago - bargain at £26 on Ebay and I love it!

H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Ooooohhh it's feel good Friday & I do   
Holly - How clever are you   My clinic test 14 days from basting so gave me a test date of 30th June however I told the nurse that AF has arrived 2 days after that on each of my previous attempts so I would prefer to test on the 2nd July providing AF hadn't made an appearance. And without telling you, you put that down as my test date, do know something I don't?? Thanks for all of the recipes I plan on giving them a go although Delia Smith I'm not. Hope you're ok hun   
Jess - Wishing you all the best with the   & I'm gutted Abi wasn't voted off   As far as the medium is concerned I would go as I've been before & it fascinates me. I went in May last year & was told loads of things that were true. She said I was going to have hospital treatment but not "go under the knife". My treatment began in August. She went on to tell me about family, work etc & finally told me that I was trying for a baby & that I was going to have a little boy & not to be surprised if he looked like my dad because he was watching over me (I lost my dad 14 years ago). She also said the number 2 was significant but didn't know why. Obviously I loved hearing all that but I think you have to be open minded & don't take everything literally. Some mediums are good some are bad so you really can't believe it all. 
Teri - Any news yet    
Julie - Not long to go now sweetie, just a few days until next Weds & your streak. Blimey, hope the sun comes out that day you wouldn't want a day like yesterday would you         Sorry to hear about your lunch, I'd be gutted but with a lovely face like yours I'm sure someone will be willing to share   
SMCC -    for today??
VIL/Moosey - Wishing you the very best   for the 30th. Hope this is the cycle.
Michelle - Good luck for testing on Sunday   
Jillypops - Hope you're staying away from those   & good luck for next Thursday.
Hello   CR, Rachel, Petal, Lucylou, Catwoman & everyone else hope you're all doing ok.
Well I'm still feeling a bit sore but better than I did yesterday so that's a good thing. Off out for my sister's birthday tonight so at least I know I'm going to have a   with all the girls. Nothing much else planned for the weekend except a date tomorrow afternoon with a gorgeous young man, my 5 year old nephew Jacob. My niece is going to one of her nursery friends birthday parties so I'm taking him out and doing the Auntie thing (which I love with a passion) & going off to feed the ducks & play football etc.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

Holly - you are the Ebay queen - still if it gets you fit & helps the old IF it was, indeed, a bargain!!

Think I'll give wacky old Michael Barrymore a try but will wait til after the 2ww - just in case he jinxes it !!  

Now I reall MUST get dressed - think I have an addictive personality disorder!

Just read Erica's post! Nephew sounds fun - I love teaching 5 & 6 year olds - they're hilarious & still at an age where they adore you just because you're the teacher!!! Oh what power!! 

Jess xxx


----------



## JED

Morning everyone!
I had the day off yesterday so haven't had a chance to read through all the posts yet to catch up on news but Holly - gosh, how popular are your recipies!  

So finally we are supposed to get some good weather this weekend!  I've got barbeques planned all weekend   (shame it had to rain for the 2 days I had off though!)

I was naughty and tested again today (I just can't help myself!) and still got a faint positive but know the Pregnyl will probably still be in my system so not getting too hopeful.  Also got another temp shift this morning which could also be a good sign - but could also be because it was warmer last night and we are still using our winter duvet!    Oh well, only another couple of days and I'll find out for sure.  How are you going Julie and Jill - are you being good (unlike me!) and keeping away from the peesticks?

Jo xxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Jo - missed you yesterday.  Yeah I decided to post all those recipes I gave you.  Hope I'll still have friends after everyone's tried them    I can't help but feel a little bit excited by your feint BFP results!  I know there's a few days left yet but I'm keepin em crossed even tho you are a bit naughty!!

Sarah - how are you today?

Erica - spooky!  I've got a good feeling for you too and with these bfn's that turn into bfps I put the test dates out a little later...  Your weekend sounds lovely with your nephew.  He will adore his Aunty Erica having special time together.

Ooooh the sun is just coming out now and it's gorgeous out there.  I'm doing a super clean and garden tidy up before sister and neice arrive at Heathrow (8.15am  ) on Sunday.  Off to U2 at Twickenham tomorrow night - so excited!

Where has CK6 been all week?  Hope you're ok lovely!

Oh CR - I will pm you about foresight etc  

H xx


----------



## JED

you're so good Julie   I shot myself in the foot by ordering a whole load of hpt's some time ago so I've got 30 odd sitting in my bottom drawer!

Holly - thanks for the positive vibes babe   U2 sounds great - I'm well jealous.  dh and I are tossing up about getting tickets for the Wireless festival in Hyde park as I could really do with some live music.  btw, you haven't got any veggie BBQ hints have you? (you've got a reputation now  )  We usually do grilled veggies and corn etc but getting a bit sick of the same old thing.....

Having a very unmotivated day today - being Friday and just coming back from 2 days off!

Jo xxx


----------



## Holly C

Ohhh Jo the Wireless Festival will be great - definitely go!  You'll be able to find a not so crowded spot to protect tum etc and you'll be fine.

Have you tried the yummy organic vegetable patties/burger you get in the supermarket?  Can't think of their brand name.... they do all sorts of products including tofu and vegetarian sausages etc - in cream and green packaging....anyone??  The patties have carrot, peppers and brown rice etc in them which doesn't sound that appealing but they are really yummy.  You could also make your own lentil or chickpea burgers..... I have a recipe for those too arrrgghh what have I let myself in for......

Spicy Tuna and Chickpea patties
Using canned chickpeas instead of potatoes means these are really quick to make.  They do have a tendancy to break up tho so I also add an egg to bind.

150g tub natural yoghurt
a good handful of fresh roughly chopped coriander
2 x 410g cans of chickpeas rinsed and drained
400g can of tuna in brine drained
1 egg
1 small onion finely chopped
1 plump garlic clove crushed
2tbsp lemon juice
1tsp cumin seeds
1/2 tsp dried chillies
2 tbsp plain flour (wheat free if preferred)
4 tsp vegetable oil
12 cherry tomatoes halved

1. mix the yog and coriander in a small bowl.  Cover and chill until needed.
2. Tip the chickpeas into a food processor and blitz for just a few seconds so they keep some of their texture.  Transfer to a large bowl.  Flake in the tuna and mix in the onion, garlic and lemon juice, cumin, chilli and rest of the coriander and egg.  Season, then gently stir to mix all the ingredients.  Shape into 12 patties with your hands and dust with flour.
3. Heat half the oil in a large pan (or on bbq)  Cook 6 patties for 5-6 mins, turning over after 3 mins.  Keep them warm while others cook.
4. Put the toms in a pan and cover over a high heat for 30-40 seconds until warmed thru and starting to soften.  Serve the patties and drizzle the coriander dip over or serve on the side with toms.


xx


----------



## Holly C

Ooh Jilly - good for you!  Hey how did you get on with the story the paper printed??

Julie - I love Leeds Castle so pretty there -  will be visiting next week with my sis and probably the week after with MIL    Have a little list of things to do as neither of them have been to the UK before so we'll have to make the most of it.  I'll be the one with the bright yellow umbrella marching thru the crowds at various attractions with harrassed sister and baby in tow  

x


----------



## JED

Holly thanks for the chickpea recipe - looks fab  

glad to hear the story didn't get printed in the end Jill - although it does sound like you can't win at the moment    You are brave, I could NEVER bungy jump - too chicken.  Went sky diving a few years ago though but had to be practically pushed out of the plane  

Good idea Julie   You're right though, almost half way there.  Looking forward to the BB eviction tonight - who do you think will go?  My bets are definitely on Sam.  Speaking of which - did anyone see her cringeworthy lap dance last night!!!  

Jo xxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all you chatterboxes 

no sun here, just cloud and humidity 

i'm meant to be packing so cant be long...have everything in piles but none of its made it into the camper yet.....we have decided to only go as far as newbury tomoz as some friends there are haing a party so that means we dont have to rush about to leave at the crack of dawn, prob will leave lunchtimeish. then we will drive to Devon on sun, in the boiling heat  may only get half way if its really hot.....

JED - shame you didnt say about the wireless festival earlier - we had 2 tickets spare for the wed for Keane and others. but we've managed to get rid of them now, practically gave them away 

holly that recipe sounds scrummy 

jess - i say go and see the medium. there was a whole thread about mediums on girl and boy chat

ok so who's is giving julie thier mob number? i will be able to get news from the board via molly while i am away but we need a julie-link .....

must get on

laters all 

kj


----------



## Holly C

Jilly - glad they didn't print it and hope you'll be back in the good books soon.

No probs Jo and KJ  

Excellent to have a party to go to on your way KJ and hope you have a fab time away.  The sun is on it's way to you - its just come out in West Kent/East Surrey so any minute now....

Julie - happy to text if DP hasn't managed to get pc up and running at home...

And the big excitement is....this evenings entertainment will be.... drum roll please.... a trip to Ikea to buy a bookcase! DH bless him is only too happy to go (he's one of the few people who can work out how their pieces go together and the instructions make sense to him...v odd!)  Little does he know I'm secretly after some soft furnishings 

Garden here I come........................x


----------



## keemjay

oooh lucky you holly - I luuurrrrve IKEA but dh hates it  if nothing else i always manage to buy a bag of tea lights 

enjoy U2 - they will be fab!!

really must get packing 

kj x


----------



## JED

Excellent news Julie - did you also mention the running naked down the street to him?  

Kj - oh no!  Bummer about the Wireless tickets    Never mind, i don't think it's sold out so at least we won't have to pay through the roof for them.  Sounds great to get away for a few days - sorry I am a bit behind on news - how long are you going for?

Holly - you make me laugh    You're brave facing Ikea tonight.  The last time we bought something from Ikea my dh put the door of the wardrobe on the wrong way - and it's still like that!!! Hopeless!

No sun here either   just cloudy!  

Jo xxx


----------



## JED

Just a quick one - does everyone else have the search option in their menu list up the top?  I used to have it but don't now. I've only got "home, index, help, profile, calander, gallery, logout"  

J


----------



## JED

Nope, think you're right.  Just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one missing it!  

Jo xxx


----------



## Holly C

Julie - I like that trick!  I used to do it when DH and I worked together.  Marched around the office with an important looking piece of paper...  trouble was didn't take long before people suspected something was going on    Aaahh back in the day..... Yes it is going to be fabuloso all weekend apparently!

Great to hear PC will be up and running!  Can't wait to hear the news - oh and see the crowds gathering in the street on South East Tonight  

Jo - do you eat fish?  I'm a bit daft sending you the tuna and chickpea recipe without thinking!  If you don't replace it with grated carrot - also v v yummy.

KJ funny you should mention the tealights!  I've got a cupboard full stashed away from Ikea too    One of these days there'll be a powercut and then who'll be laughing!!

Molly - so hope to hear news from you soon.

H xx


----------



## CR

sooooooo glad julie you can be in touch with us next week.
just had second reflexology.  that lady is goooood.
can you believe i walked out and forgot to pay her!!  i called it's no worries i can pay next time i go.
got to dash.
have a good weekend.
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

Bye Julie - have a restful week and sooooo can't WAIT to hear the news!

Lovin ya!
H xx


----------



## Holly C

Sooooo excited!  I'm a Gold Member now - wooohhhoooo!  Did you notice I've upped my posts just so I could be a gold member - ha!

xx's


----------



## JED

Bye Julie - GOOD LUCK - we'll all be dying to know!!!   

Holly - no worries chicky - I do eat fish (didn't for years but caved a few months back when I was struggling with protein)   sounds like something I would do - congrats on gold member status!  (I've got some way to go!)

Right, I'm off too everyone so have a good weekend and enjoy the sunshine!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MollyW

Has just taken me AGES to catch up on the news... YOU  's!!

Good luck next week Julie...    Can't wait to hear the good news....

Sadly, not good news for me today. Levels still too low and was told to expect a bleed at the w/e.    At least its not ectopic.....

Enjoy the   everyone....

Love Molly
x


----------



## jess p

Oh Molly, really, really sorry - seems so unfair to get so far but v thankful not ectopic.
Hope you get tons of tlc & have lovely time in the garden.
My delphiniums are looking fab! I love them!

Was having a lovely sunbathe & dreaming of doing my reports when bloody window cleaner turned up! Luckily (for him) I was decent!  He's a real chavvy diamond geezer & he's lovely but my god can he chat! 

Luckily phone rang & I had to go - it was one of those bloody international calls from some chappy trying to sell me a diff phone company - the line was all feint & crackly so it's not the best advert!

Does anyone else get millions of those calls? I called BT but they can't stop them - does my head in - got caller display & phon records how many of each no. - had 68 internat calls last week!!!! 

Weather is mega hot here today - bit sticky really! Hope KJ gets some fab weather in Devon, should be excellent.

Tried to find quinoa in Tescos - no joy, not even anyone to ask & impress them with my keen-wah pronunciation!!

Anyway, have found this recipe to add to your collection of Q recipes! Obviously not tasted it so might be disgusting!!!!

Ingredients
For the avocado:
2 avocados, halved and stoned
For the stuffing:
150g/6oz quinoa
15ml/1 tbsp olive oil
2 plum tomatoes, de-seeded and finely diced
2 spring onions, finely chopped
½ orange, peeled and finely chopped
25g/1oz fresh basil leaves, torn
½ lime, juice of
a pinch of salt 
For the mushrooms:
150g/6oz closed cup mushrooms, brushed and quartered 
20ml/4 tsp olive oil
salt
freshly ground black pepper



Method
1. Cook the quinoa as per the packet instructions, with the oil and salt.
2. In a small saute pan, heat the oil for the mushrooms.
3. Saute the mushrooms for 4-5 minutes. Season.
4. Drain the quinoa of any excess liquid, and then transfer the quinoa to a medium bowl.
5. Stir the remaining stuffing ingredients into the cooked quinoa.
6. Peel the avocado halves and slice a small piece off the rounded edge of each avocado half to enable them to sit flat on a plate. 
7. Divide the stuffing mixture into four, and then spoon each portion into one half of an avocado.
8. Ser two 2 stuffed avocado halves with a portion of sauteéd mushrooms.

Sounds quite yummy to me!

Bought tons of organic fruit & veg & when I got home discovered that DP has filled the fridge with beer - cheeky monkey!

Holly - am still bidding for daft stuff on Ebay - got WW2 celebs at school & have just "won" a gas mask!!! Just had message from colleague to say we have to dress up in WW2 costumes that week - bloody marvellous!  Not got anything appropriate - if it's hot thought one of those tea dresses, pinny & v attractive headscarfe & rollers!!!! 
Any other great ideas?

Jo - just remembered - my hos said Pregnyl in your system til day 10 - what day are you on now? Sounds v v promising!

Julie - really hope it's great news for you & DP, will be so desperate to find out how you get on!

Have a great weekend everyone!  Bloody kids next door have got a trampoline right next to the fence - so no nudie sunbathing for me!! 

Hi to everyone, Jodi how are you? Not heard from you for a while!

Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay

molly - when did you turn into a gold member!! i missed that


----------



## Holly C

Oh Molly - so dissapointed  glad too it wasn't eptopic. Hope you are okay and will take it easy over the next while.

Jess P - thanks for the recipe - it does sound good!! Try your health food shop, they generally have it failing that ask them to get it in at the supermarket - I find Sainsbury's will do this. DH stopped those annoying phone calls by changing our number to unlisted and using this website Telephone preference service http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tps/ We don't get any at all now - fab!

What about a shirt dress (nip into a second hand shop - bound to be a flowery number there) bright red lippy, hair rolled sides and back and pretend seamed stockings (you know marker pen on normal pantyhose) and court shoes. Your ebay addiction is seriously getting out of hand  - the kids will love you for it tho!

Love yas
H xx


----------



## petal b

molly-so sorry honey,but glad it was not eptopic,thinking of you

holly-i want to be a gold member too  i am going to chat as much as i can,i will have to do alot of typing i am way behind you


----------



## jess p

Holly - thanks for phone tip - will def do it - had another 3 tonight!! (Pobably tracked me down via Ebay somehow!)

You are a little mine of useful info - little bit like a modern day Mrs Beeton! You should really have your own tv show & website!!

Have just bought 1940s style dress on Ebay for £4 - got it in the vintage section!! Hope it's been washed!

Will look right hussy with my red lippy & seamed sossies!

Petal - keep on chatting - we'll soon have you up to gold level!

Bloody Abi so nearly got kicked off tonight - can't bear her to win - DP reckons it's teenage boys voting for her!

Jess xx


----------



## shazia

Hi girls

Am going on hols to the isle of wight tomorrow for a week, can't wait . Will mis you all and your news.
Good luck Erica on your 2ww    
Julie praying for a good redult on the 22nd. Gutted I am not going to be around to find out. Will have to text ck6 and get her to tell me. So hope its good news for u    

Big kisses for everyone else.

Shazia


----------



## Candy

Molly, you know how much we all love you and wish this was not the case, thinking of you over this difficult weekend    

Kim, hope you have a great break away in that camper of yours, make sure you take us some piccies.

Holly, think I am going to make some spinach soup as its overtaking my allotment something else I have never tried, off to do some weeding in a minute (Or shall I sleep a tad longer) as we have an open gardens day for charity on Sunday and it includes everyones allotments, so must make sure its up to scratch.

Julie    

Shazia, hope the weather stays nice for you.

Jess, I get no calls really from the UK now after registering with the people Holly mentions, but still get those international, answer machines, u have one a holiday ones, just hang up, its annoying isn't it 

Love to everyone C x


----------



## petal b

hi ladies what a lovely morning,no work YES

candy-your up early today,you should be having a lie in,thats nice that you all open your  gardens up for charity,but stay in bed abit longer and have a rest


----------



## jodsterrun

Hello everyone,

Jess, I am fine.  I know I've been quite slack about posting.  I've taken a bit of a head in the sand attitude recently, so although I catch up with what all of you are doing, I rarely feel like posting.  Anyway, now I'm here.

How are you all?

Molly, I am so sorry to hear about your misfortune.  I hope you're OK, and being looked after well.

Julie, good luck for Wednesday.  That is the last day of my cycle as well, although this again is a completely natural cycle.

Holly, you know how you thought even though it's winter here that it wouldn't be cold?  Any other winter you would be right, but not this one.  We've had the most rain in 40 years, and it's been really cold for June. Down to 3-4 degreees at night.  So, we really are having winter.
Can't wait to head for Queensland in a couple of weeks. 

We are just between the ceremony and reception part of a wedding.  I wore something warm to the church, but feel obliged to wear a party dress to the reception.  So, strapless dress and wool shawl here we come!  Brrrrrrr!

As far as fertility stuff goes.  Well, I have taken a whole new look at my chaotic life and taken my husband's point that I live life at a frenetic pace.  He has insisted that I stop my personal training sessions.  So, we have compromised and I've explained to my personal trainer who has cut down on the intensity a lot!  
I have also told one of the hospitals I work in that I won't be there anymore from next January.  I will then only be working at one public hospital, and a bit in private.  This will cut my on-call committments considerably.  I will also be taking on much more of a teaching role at work, so quite a few changes for me.

My Chinese doctor (herb guy) says I'm in very good condition at the moment. (Based on tongue and pulse assessment), and my cycle is now 28 days, and I have ovulated twice on day 14.  He seems to think this is a good thing.  We'll see.  

Hello to  KJ, Candy, Shazia, Petal, Jed, CR, CK, and of course everybody who I have obviously missed.


       to everyone

Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## Holly C

Sensational Saturday!

Wow how gorgeous is it out there today!

Candy - you're a busy bee!  I would have opted for a little extra sleep instead of getting into the allotment!  Hope the open day goes well but remember to get in as much rest as you can before bubs arrives!!  Spinach soup sounds devine - mmmmm hhmmm.

Molly - I'm still holding a little light of hope for you.  You sound really positive with your next steps and I'm sure the little break will do you some good.  I saw your post on the IVF thread and you mentioned Zita West's book - I just finished it last week and passed it to a friend.  We've both got a lot from it and I wish I had read it earlier.  It's a very balanced approach.

Petal - get those posts in  

Shazia - I've probably missed you now - but hope you have a great week on the Isle of Wight.  You've picked a great week to go!

Jess - v funny about your Mrs Beeton's idea and maybe I should think about it!  I like to pass on info if it helps others.  I hate feeling lost and out of control so I seek things out I guess.  That's why IF is soooo hard to deal with and also why I've investigated alternatives to help put me back in some kind fo control.  I'm sure I seem like a know it all    Excellent about your Ebay outfit - sounds ideal and a BARGAIN!

Jodi - so great to hear all your news.  You've made some big decisions lately and I'm sure they will really help in the long term.  Can't believe it's got so chilly in Perth this year.  Have a lovely evening  

Just to report - Ikea trip went according to plan but DH is watching the Lions v Otago game on the tele (plus he videoed it and is re watching it  ) it will probably be another six weeks before we see the bookshelves!  Right am off to mow the lawns and soak up the sunshine.

Hope the camper copes in this heat KJ!

Hxx


----------



## keemjay

just a quickie good bye from me, doing the last of our packing up. ssems daft packing all the warm clothes in this sweltering heartbut who can tell what the weather will do next!!
holly the camper is very likely indeed to over heat so am fully expecting some little stops in laybys on the way  tho hopefully as we arent going too far today we will be ok. looks like it might be more muggy then sunny tomoz when we are doing the bulk of the drive....

candy, enjoy your spinach soup, you'll have to take a pic of your allotment. i'll show you mine if you show me yours  and dont you dare go giving birth while i am away 

shazia - enjoy the IOW 

see yas all

molly big  huge ginormous 

julie   

kj x


----------



## Candy

Hiya,

Kim will definately take a piccie, especially now its freshly weeeded  hope you have an amazing time, wish I was going, had a great day yesterday and now have alomst a full week of things planned for next wekk, then I will catch up on the relaxing.... as for ot giving birth, this little one is not ready to come out yet and as much as I want to meet he/she, I like the fact I can look after them by doing almost nothing  

Thanks Holy, I will try, have a relaxing day tommorow, with family over tin the afternoon for a BBQ, but DH will be doing all the cooking, I will just be chilling out in the shade, hoping the weather stays good, its boiling out there today isn't it.... hope your DH gets a sudden burst of energy and builds those shelves this arbo.

Love to all Cx


----------



## smcc

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all ok. Haven't posted for a couple of days - been very busy and after my BFN on Thursday I have just been waiting for AF to appear. So far it hasn't. Could this be a good sign? Probably just late as it was the last time I did IUI. Do most of you find that?  My only hope is that I did the test a day early (I know I shouldn't have done!!) so I'm just clinging onto the hope that it was just too early and may show +ve in a couple of days. As you know we live in Moscow so it's not as easy as popping down to Boots to buy another one. I have to wait til Monday til DH goes to work so the earliest I can test now is Tues. I'm sure AF will be here by then anyway.
Had some AF pains this morning but then they wore off. Also my temp was high this morning so I knew it wouldn't arrive today. I'll take my temp again tomorrow and see.
What is Wheatgrass for by the way as you all seem to be taking it?
Jilly- any news on you? Why do you say that AF is not due til Thurs when 2WW is over on Tues- I thought it was supposed to be 14 days after basting?
Sarah
x


----------



## jess p

Hi,

Fab weather yesterday - was excellent for the village fete - went with DP & his mum, sister, brother, their other halves & 4 nieces & nephews - had an excellent kids magician so little ones had great time!
Beer tent ran out of non alcolholic drinks & had to send someone to Sainsburys to re-stock!

Ball was excellent (even though I wasn't drinking!) - felt bit funny talking to lots of v drunk parents while I was sober!  Lots of parents fo kids in my class - bet they thought I'd made a miraculous recovery as been off "sick" since Tuesday!  Will just tell any that ask "had minor operation" - will keep them all guessing!

Jodi - sounds like you've made some sensible decisions - I've had to give up my promotion & have returned to being bog standard "class teacher" - thought I could manage management, teaching & IF but just not poss - (especially when I was on Clomid cos it made me a bit crazy!!)

Holly - We love you! Certainly don't sound like a "know it all" - I've learnt far more from this site than from the hospital!  I know what you mean about the "control" thing.  IF is so frustrating cos doesn't seem scientific at all - just v flukey!

Well, weather is scorching again here, so hopefully off to the beach! KJ - hope the journey goes well, will be fab when you get there!

Sarah, good luck - hope there's a BFP hiding in there somewhere! IUI does make my AF a few days late - but you never know!

Hi to everyone else!
Jess x


----------



## jodsterrun

Jess,
I know what you mean about IF not being very scientific. If it was then we wouldn't have so many people being labelled as 'unexplained'.  For a control fiend like me, it is extremely frustrating. 

DH is watching Australia being beaten again in the cricket.  I wish he would stop as he has an exam tomorrow, but is watching TV instead.

Holly, hopefully the weather will stop being quite so chilly.  It's a bit unusual!

Julie, my wait until Wednesday looks like it's over already.  Had the first signs of AF.  No mystery for me.
I hope you're having better luck.

Hi to everyone.
Jodixxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Forgot to tell everyone who is on a diet.

The high protein, low carbohydrate thing has been proven by the Australian CSIRO. (Very reliable scientific body), who have just released a book called "The Total Wellbeing Diet".

It is supposed to be a very easy and healthy way to live.

So, I will buy the book and let you all know whether it's worth getting.

TTFN
Jodi


----------



## smcc

Hi all,
just to let you know there is still no sign of AF. Had another high temp this morning so you can imagine how mad I am going. I'm sure it will come first thing in the morning though- that is exactly the time it came last time I had IUI. Anyway, I will let you know. I'm not really thinking it is +ve, have been out over the weekend drinking wine and Pimms!!
Hope everyone else on their 2ww is coping well and remember no testing early- it just confuses you and makes you go even more crazy....


----------



## CR

hi all

blimey, hasn't it been hot, too hot to go to sleep for me!  just finished all the clearing up from a family father's day bbq.  can't believe that the sun held up.  when i get the bbq out, every single time we end up cooking outside in the rain and the guests are holed up indoors!  can't believe it stayed so nice.

ck6 - where are you haven't heard from you in a while??  how are you doing on the pill.  only one more pill for me and then af and going again on iui.  how are you feeling now?

shazia - have a good hol in isle of wight.

julie - hope you are enjoying next door's garden!  blimey did you pick a fab week off work.  fab weather.  i am going to follow your lead next time for annual leave!!  can't wait to hear your result.  you are being soooo patient waiting the extra 2 days for testing?  i caved in on day 14.  take good care lovely.

holly - you are a mind of all knowledge and don't ever think we think you are a know it all.  you just speak from experience i am sure and share your experiences with all of us.  back to accupunturist end of this week.  headaches have gone and am up to 21 wheatgrass tabs.  way too much info, but i have been to the toilet 6 times today!!  is it the wheatgrass doing this do you know?
you must cook so much, you have so many good healthy recipes?  my dp is a bit veg shy, do you manage to get your dh to eat all these healthy recipes?

jess - so glad your ball went ok.  sounds like you had a lovely weekend.  

smcc - god it must be hard not being able to pop to boots.  hope you are managing to cope with it all.  i admire you , i would be going out of my head wondering what was going on inside you.  hope you mange to test soon. sending you pos vibes.

candy - take it easy now, look after yourself.

petal b - i want to be a gold member too  !!!  do you know what member i would be if i lost the belly buddies thing?

going to get some sleep.
thinking of you all.
crxxx


----------



## ck6

hi cr  ..thanks for the mention ...not been very happy .... last week had a very bad rash..phoned the clinic, changed the pill 2 days later the rash is going....but it was getting me down.. booked a scan for 4th july.... although having a week of break through bleed...so goodness knows where i'll be in my cycle then ... last posted and you guys were on page 83 .... i get quite upset by all the bfn's  manda ..sorry babe.... and molly's scare  ... those hugs and any words i think of just don't seem enough to me.... i'm having a bad day keep crying .... and trying to keep a smile on my face... baby we 'lost' was due 20.06.04 so he would have been coming up for 1st birthday.... dh was so wonderful last year wrote me a card a bought me diamond ear rings.... but i feel worse today than last year?? 
.... oh bought' you are what you eat' froma boot fair yesterday for 50p then spent £55 in the health food shop.... i said to dh... oh yes holly's been talking about that....redbush tea... so got some.... got to go...sorry about this post  sorry no personals  hope to see some bfp's soon as there seems to be alot of you on 2ww....good luck  love to everyone caroline xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Morning all, thought I would check in b4 having another cold shower and trying to go back to sleep, hope you are all loving the gorgeous weather, I am definately taying in the shade.

CR thanks for asking after me, all great my end thankyou   like you we did a fathers day BBQ and was so chuffed it stayed dry, I sat with my feet in my nephews padding ool, its was bliss, until he realised splashing was fun  glad yours went well, hope there wasn't too much clearing up.

Hope the weather is staying good for you Kim

Molly    will pm you later, but if you read this, send me your addy and I will post you the book.

Love to you all Cx


----------



## JED

Morning girls - how is everyone after such a lovely weekend?

ck6 - Aww babe, so sorry to hear you are having a hard time.  We all have rock bottom days, and I think in a way, we need them, to get it all out of our system so we can bounce back again.  It's understandable you are feeling like this considering what has happened.  We're hear for you.

Jodi - the Aussies are letting us down in the cricket aren't they?  Fancy getting beaten by Bangladesh!!! Shame!

Holly - We also watched the Otago vs Lions game and it was a bad weekend all round for the antipodeans wasn't it!  Better luck next weekend!

KJ - I hope you're enjoying your holiday and hope it wasn't too uncomfortable driving!

Candy - Hope you enjoyed your BBQ and managed to relax!

Sarah- any sign of AF yet?  I'm still holding on to that glimmer of hope for you!

Jess - I know what you mean about it being weird not drinking and watching everyone else get sloshed - not quite as fun is it!!  Hope you're ok.

CR - I'm also having trouble sleeping in this weather mate - love it - but have bags under my eyes the whole time  .  Hope you enjoyed your fathers day bbq!

Julie - am nearly as impatient as you to know the results!  Sending you lots of    

Jilly - how are you going babe?  I know you were testing today - don't keep us waiting!!!  

As for me, well I've been testing every day since day 8 (bad Jo!!) and am feeling quite positive because I saw the line which I assumed was my trigger shot start to dissapear on day 10, and am now getting another faint line.  But not getting my hopes up as it is very faint.  The clinic have said I can come in on Wed morning for my blood test so I'm going to stop testing now and wait until then, I'm just driving myself completely   in the meantime!

Jo xxx


----------



## mimhg

Hi guys

sorry not been around, but just wanted to forget about all of this whilst on 2ww if thats possible.......... I knew this was a no no from the start and yes af arrived on friday exactly two weeks to the day of basting......... so a   from me unfortunately....... IVF for us now........

Our nhs appointment is in november, we may go back to our private clinic just to have closure now regarding iui............. so am going to enjoy the summer with my dh and beautiful dd and be bloody thankful for what i have got............ now that this last iui is over i feel that a part of this infertility chapter is over with now and i can draw a line under it,as it was always well once we have the iui blah blah blah......... we have discussed ivf and are going to see what the future brings, if we did go for it then it wouldnt be until next year now anyway, as money is a big issue and also i have my teaching course to finish etc...................

havent read through all the pages ive missed but just wanted to say good luck to julie please please let it work for you, im saying a little prayer for you xxxx

molly you poor thing isnt it enough that we are tested with all of this infertility but then to go through more crap, im so sorry for you and dh look after yourself will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxx

to all the other lovely girls on here thankyou for being so supportive and nice.....

take care 

love michellexxxxxx


----------



## ck6

molly  so  sorry just re read the post i wrote ...i did mean your scare about it being eptopic ...thank god it wasn't that  and i'm so very sad for you  xxx
michelle.....   this is for you xxx
thanks jo ..... had a good cry this morning...just don't know where it all came from  xx


----------



## CR

arh ck6, i know it's only words, but you will pick up from this this time of feeling down, your sad days.  in the meantime look after yourself and treat yourself. do whatever you need to get yourself by.  you will pick up.  everyone here is going through the same thing and goes through the same feelings from time to time.  we are always here to support you, as you have supported us, be sure to come on here and tell us how you are, because we all care.  so don't hide away when you feel down, share it with us if that helps, because we are only too happy to listen.  take good care fellow pill buddy and   that rash!!

candy - wish i had thought of the paddling pool to chill out.  but like your bbq, it would have ended with everyone getting very wet, especially with my lovely little nephews there.  hope you managed to cool down and had a better sleep.  yes finished all the clearing up from the bbq.

mimhg - so sorry for your bfn.  sounds like you have a plan.  makes the bfn only marginally better to cope with.  look after yourself and dp.  big hugs to you both.

jed - norty you testing everyday !!  no wonder you are going out of your head.  lets hope its good news for you.  very good luck for wednesday morning.  do you find out the result straight away?

smcc - hope you are doing ok.

catch you more slaters.
love and hi to all.
crxxx


----------



## smcc

Morning all,
Well it's afternoon here in Moscow. Hope you are all well. 
Sorry Michelle about your BFN. We must have had our basting done on the same day. I also have a child conceived naturally and we assumed it would happen again but of course it hasn't. Sounds like a good plan to take some time out and enjoy the summer.
As for me STILL no AF- it's driving me mad. I know it's coming but I just want it to arrive so I can get on with things and go to the gym etc. Have told DH to buy a kit on the way home so will test again in the morning.
Good luck Julie, Jilly, Jo and anyone else testing...


----------



## smcc

Jilly, so sorry to hear that it didn't work out this time   Fingers crossed for your next cycle. Didn't AF turn up really early? I thought you weren't testing til Thurs.
When my AF comes, which I'm sure will be soon, I am going to take a couple of months off and start again in Aug.
Big hugs,
Sarah
xx


----------



## JED

Oh noooo Jilly that's terrible news!!! Sending you lots of hugs!  At least you are able to start the ball rolling again straight away, which is what I would like to do if its BFN for me.  Hope you're ok.  

Jo xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Good afternoon lovelies    how are we all today? 
Jess - My niece is 4 & my nephew is 5 & I just love them so much   They entertain me no end & I love the way their little minds work, you must love your job so much. Wasn't it fab to see Abi go on Sat   Fingers crossed for the 30th.
Jo - Step away from those sticks   they will only do your head in. Sending you lots of   for Friday.
Holly - U2   I'm so jealous, I've wanted to see them for years. Hope you managed to get your shelves assembled & I've become a "Gold Member" today too so   to us both.
Kim/Shazia - I know you're both away but just wishing you fantastic   
Candy - Not long now, you must be so excited. Take care   
CR - Glad the reflexology is going well   & the bbq sounded fab. Wishing you lots of   with next IUI.
Molly - I'm so sorry to hear your news    but thankfully not eptopic. Get plenty of rest & lots of tlc.
Jodi - Changes to your lifestyle sound good   & I'm sure you will reap the benefits. It's a hard thing to do so well done you.
Sarah -   for testing tomorrow, hope it's just that you've tested too early.
Jilly - Sorry AF arrived   but good to hear that you are positive & going straight into your next cycle. Fingers crossed that it's 2nd time lucky.
Caroline - Sorry to hear you are having a hard time hun   & it's more than understandable with everything that you have got going on. Take it easy & we look forward to having you posting again soon because we   
Michelle - Sorry to hear that   arrived & wishing you all the   in the world as you move to IVF.
Julie - Bet you're loving not being at work, hope you have a great week off & sending you lots of     for Weds. Hope the   stays out for your streak!!
VIL & Moosey -   for the 30th, hope this is the cycle.
Well I had a lovely day with my nephew on Saturday & then my DF surprised me by travelling back from Scotland very late on Saturday night so that he could spend yesterday with me because he had been given the day off. So I had a lovely day with him   lunch with my mom & step dad & then out last night with his mom & dad. We had a good chat about everything too which has made me feel alot better as he handled the last result very badly & it was worrying me for the 2nd. We both feel that this whole experience although so very hard with numerous ups & downs has made us closer & stronger than ever. It doesn't always feel like that so when he said to me I was made up.
Have a lovely day everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovely ladies!
Haven't checked in for a while, so there's a lot to catch up on…
CK6 – really sorry you're having such a tough time. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. It's all such a rollercoaster, isn't it?
Special hugs   to you, Michelle, Molly (I am thinking of you), Jilly and anyone else who's had a BFN, or is generally feeling down today.
Petal – your SIL sounds an utter moo. She must be either incredibly insensitive or stupid, or both. Either way, when you have a baby (which you will), you will 100 times the better mother. Just hold on to that thought. 
Jo – It all sounds v. promising! Let's hope that faint line gets thicker and thicker…
Sarah – We're having a bit of a break, too. We didn't have IUI this month as I wanted to review my treatment, and are having next month off, too, as basting would probably happen on the weekend that I'm taking my godmother to the Hampton Court Flower Show, then driving her home from London to Cardiff. We just thought we couldn't risk it and it would make the whole thing ten times more stressful than usual. So I'll have my last IUI in August and if that doesn't work, we'll be starting our first IVF cycle in September. I like the idea of having the summer off, too. I could do with losing a stone in weight and want to try a few alternative therapies.
Holly – hello you one-woman recipe book, you! Funnily enough, I was standing behind a woman in Sainsbury's yesterday who had a pack of Quinoa in her shopping basket. Wondered if it was anyone from here   
Erica – what a lovely DH you have! That must have made your weekend, if not your whole month! How are you coping with the 2ww? 
Big hellos to Julie (you're being missed!), Jess, CR, Keemjay, Shazia, Jodi and Eva. Huge apologies to anyone I've missed – it's so hard keeping up with you all!
I'm on second week of my natural 2ww. Nothing much to report, other than weird and very strong cramping sensations yesterday and today. They were similar to AF pains, though not exactly the same, and could equally have been bowel related (all that bloody pineapple juice I've been drinking – Julie, I've taken a leaf out of your book on that one!!  ). Of course, my imagination is running over time and I'm wondering whether it was implantation pain. Which it probably isn't. Oh god, it's horrible isn't it – analysing every flaming ache and pain. The odds of my hitting the jackpot this month are so, so slim anyway. 
Nothing much else to report. I spent a blissful weekend, enjoying the peace and quiet before we visit the Mother In Law next weekend. She can be a very, very difficult woman and rather a nasty piece of work at times. When I asked DH last night, 'What shall we do with your mother when we see her next weekend?' he said, 'Bury her up to her neck in the back garden, and smear her face with jam.' Which, I must admit, is very appealing indeed.
Right, I'm off to the bank. Where I'll probably have to stand in a queue for three hours behind someone reeking of BO and garlic… it's so, so hot here…
Love you all!
C xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Hi Catwoman   
Still laughing   at your suggestion for MIL, maybe you & Holly could give each other tips!! Good to hear from you again hun. Glad you had a good weekend & yes my DF certainly made mine by coming home bless him.
Sending you lots of      for a natural BFP.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Thank you, lovely Erica! And tons of              to you, too.
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Oh, Julie – I'm so, so sorry. There's nothing anyone can say, I know, to make you feel better. I'm sure everyone on this board is thinking of you and is absolutely gutted for you. I know I am.
You are such a lovely lady. If anyone deserves a BFP, it's you. And you will get it one day, I'm sure.
Lots of love,
C xxxxx


----------



## JED

Julie – I'm so sorry.  As CW says, there is nothing I can say to make you feel any better as I can only imagine how gutted you feel – I can only give you lots of  
 

Jo xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Oh Julie sweetheart
I'm so sorry I don't know what to say so I'll just send you lots & lots of    &    
Take good care of yourself & I hope you get loads of tlc. Let the tears flow hun it's better to let it out than bottle it all up. I would say try & enjoy your week off but I know how you're feeling right now & that will be the last thing on your mind.
You & DP have lots of cuddles tonight & make sure you take it easy. We will   this week but understand totally that you won't be posting. I'm truly gutted for you but don't loose sight of your dream   it will come true, one day very soon.
I really don't know what else to say except you're in my thoughts.

Erica.xx


----------



## jane12

Hi Julie

So Sorry to hear about your BFN.  Take care

Jane12


----------



## smcc

Julie,
so sorry yours was not a BFP this time. Try to stay positive, I know how gutted you must be feeling right now but just try and think that it will happen one day. I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of  
Sarah
xx


----------



## creaky

Oh Julie and Jilly,

I'm sending you my biggest warmest hugs, and my softest tissues to wipe your eyes. I'm thinking of you both.

Take Care

Creaky x


----------



## MollyW

What a horrible day we are all having today.  

Jilly and Julie and Sarah and Michelle so sorry for your BFNs. It really is hard to take. We try not to get our hopes up but even then its devastating when they get dashed.
 We are all thinking of you...     

Caroline - sorry you are having a rough time. Thanks for your lovely pm - it was so sweet. Hope you are feeling brighter soon.  

Jodi - still hoping for good news from you...  and Jo, too  

Sorry have forgotten all the personals, but  to Holly, Erica, Catwoman (we missed you!), Creaky, CR, Jess, VIL & Moosey, Laurie, Ali and everyone else.

Come back Kim, we miss you!  

I am having a down day. Here I am bleeding again and its a whole year since my first IUI 2ww. I spent the first week lying in bed eating strawberries and watching Wimbledon. Thought I'd have a   by now!  

Hope we all have a better day tomorrow...
Love you all,
Molly
x


----------



## mandaW

I`m sat here and I just dont know what to say. Jilly, sarah i`m so so sorry   

Michelle, give that cute dog a hug and a kiss, your dream will come true one day x

And Julie, you have been such an inspiration to me since i made my first hesitant post on FF, that whatever I say cant tell you how much you mean to me and I know i`m right in saying everyone else on here. So all I can say is that i`m so sorry, i`m thinking of you and sending you a hug and a snugx  

Caroline, i`m so sorry. I have just read this afternoons post, what a dreadful time you are having- 

Molly, I know you`re having a rough day, love to you too xx

  to the gold member gang- hope I join you one day!!!

Come on other 2W Waiters, the only thing that will cheer us all up is some long overdue good news

Hi, Erika, Petal, Jodi, Catwoman, Cr, Donna, Candy and all you other gorgeous girls in IUI land.

For those who asked about the hat piccy, yes it is me. I`ll change the picture next week afer the wedding this weekend, and find you one of the hat i`m wearing to the races next month.

Thinking of you all on this sad day,

Manda xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Holly, so sorry I missed you out xxx


----------



## Candy

Julie, I am sorry to read your news, sending lots of love your way xxx

Oh Molly honey, I to thought that things would be different and really feel for you now, live is so damm cruel    

Michelle, I know we both had our 1st IUI's at the same time, I am hoping that you will get lucky on your 1st IVF like me    

Thanks to all those who mentioned or asked after me, hope all your dreams will come true soon C x


----------



## petal b

michelle, ********** sarah and jilly-so sorry i really am,i feel so sad for you all.all  i can say is that we are here for you


----------



## CR

julie - i am so sorry for you     i too was convinced this would be your lucky cycle.  you so deserved it.  be sure you and dp have lots of hugs.  i send you so much love and hugs.  you are so supportive of everyone here, it was like it was your turn.  be kind to yourself chocolate queen.  

sorry holly i forgot to mention you earlier.  hope things are going ok with the mil and you haven't   her yet.

goodnight all.
i am thinking of you all.
crxxx


----------



## smcc

Well the update from me is that AF arrived this morning so defintely a   for me. Can you believe it- it was 4 days late just to annoy me and drive me even more mad. I'm not too disappointed as I didn't really think I was pg but you always hold onto that little bit if hope until you get AF dont you? I was just about to do a test this morning although I was getting AF pains through the night, and then I noticed that the   had already arrived.
Anyway, just looking forward to my holiday now - at least I can really enjoy it now and have a few wines!!
I think I will wait til Aug then have one more go at IUI. I really admire all those of you who have done 5 or 6- I'm not sure I could go through it that many times, it's so emotionally draining.
Good luck to all those testing this week - we definitely need some good news to cheer us all up. Here's wishing you all a   
Sarah
xx


----------



## BunBun

Sorry to read that this has been such a bad week for Jillypops,Julie,Michelle, Molly and smcc. 
We must be due some good news soon.


----------



## mimhg

Dear julie, jillypops and sarah

so sorry for bfn, i keep wondering what do we have to put ourselves through just to get the bfp....... i dont know i feel like giving up at the moment to be honest.................

petal thanks for email sweetie i reply here cos i dont think i will have a chance later on, i asked dr satha if we would be eligible for ivf on the nhs and he said yes and told me to go to my gp and ask for a referral letter to be sent to him from gp to his nhs office at harold wood.......... which i did and about 4 weeks later i recieved a letter for an appointment for harold wood in november to see the nurse............ i have since asked freda at nuffield what will happen and she said that i should take all our notes from nuffield to harold wood so i dont have to have loads more tests, they may want to do a couple of other tests like bloods or hep c/ aids ( i think) and then we go on waiting list for barts in london apparently waiting list is only about 9months........... 

so what we have decided to do is let hubby settle into his job starts officially on july 4th and wait for appointment in nov see what the outcome of that is, and then wait............. however if next year early we can afford ivf privately then we may have a go before the nhs one comes up, hopefully that would work for us and my name could be taken off of the list for another couple thatswhat i am hoping for anyway.............. so petal if i were you i would ask dr haloob, if you dont ask you dont get....... i only asked on the off chance....... let me know what they say, if he says no then tell them about me asking dr satha etc you can give my details if it comes to it honey i really dont mind........xxxxxxxx

thank you girls for all your kind messages and nice words, i just knew from the start that it was a no no, so i think during my 2ww i had already mentally emotionally prepared myself for it, although it didnt stop me having a good sob on sunday afternoon, i think its the hormonal side of it all, having to take allt hose rotten injections, plus this time i had to take injections to stop me from ovulating........ although glad to see the back of those bloomin pessaries...........  i am now going to forget all about whats happened over the past year, and know that there is nothing more that we can do to make this work, have tried the supplements paid a fortune at the marian glenville practice on nutrition etc, dieted, gave up drinking hubby gave up smoking etc and it hasnt made any difference....... so i am going to get back on the saddle take the bull by the horns and see what life throws at us next........... i am going to have a positive time now, and prepare myself for ivf when ever that may be.................

I will still pop on here to check all your progress but do feel in away that i must move on......................

speak soon lots of love michelle

ps candy thank you for your kind words yes please keep me in your prayers for my ivf xxxxxx hope this heat isnt getting to you and bubs too much xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi all the best girls.  I'm sorry I wasn't here yesterday when there was so much sad news.  I really didn't expect it to not work Julie - I felt so sure it would be your time.  I can understand that you need some time away from it all and hope the sun works a little magic on you and you'll be back to your lovely positive bright self soon    

Jodi - sorry to hear your natural cycle was a BFN.  There's always that little glimmer where you hope it might just work without needing to go on to any other treatment.  There IS hope and we have to believe in that  

Sarah - I hoped AF wouldn't show and you would get a late positive.  I'm sure a little time out will be good for you and a holiday will help you rest up and prepare for your next steps.  Hope DH has managed to get his cards etc stopped and no other repurcussions from having his wallet stolen  

Michelle - You deserve so much for things to change for the better.  I hope your DP's new job will help to reduce the stress and having the summer off before moving on will be a good move too.  Thinking of you and hope you'll pop back in to let us know how you are getting on.  Good luck with your study  

Jilly - what a horrible time you've had in the last week and a BFN as well    So sorry that it didn't work this time but you sound so positive and bouncing back ready again.  Good luck for the next cycle   sunshine!

Caroline - hope you are feeling a little bit better today.  It's strange the way your emotions hit you when you least expect it.  You feel like you're coping then you get a whammy that knocks you for six.  Here for you babes  

Molly - so sad to read your post about where you were at this time last year.  You've been through a such a lot but I feel sure that you are closer than ever now.  We'll keep your little light of hope alive if you find it's getting too much  

Erica - hello lovely lady. Hope you're doing okay on your 2ww    Your chat with your DP sounded great.  It's so reassuring when you feel you are both together in this and it's all worth it whatever the outcome.  U2 was soooo fantastic thanks for asking!  It was amazing and indescrible and had the best time  

Catwoman - I had such a good laugh about your DH's suggestion about what to do with your MIL!  Erica's suggestion of comparing notes is not a bad one!  We've managed to ship her off until Saturday on a tour around Europe.  She's apparently the centre of attention and lapping it up - much to SIL embarrassment     

Manda - you stunning woman!  Wow!  All I can say is that I'm glad I'm not the bride at the wedding as you'll be upstaging her (in the nicest way) with that hat!  Thanks for special mention - don't worry tho as wasn't feeling left out  

Jo - I'm really hoping the blood test tomorrow is all good!  How's the temperature??  Yes v v bad day for cricket and rugby!  We can't believe the cricket scores??     

CR - your bbq sounded perfect!  I'm loving this weather and it's going to last for a while yet apparently!!  The wheatgrass also makes me more ah erm.... regular but I'm sure it's all in a good cause    I'm v v lucky as DH is v v good with the all the recipes and happily eats them.  He's even reading the Holford diet at the moment to really get to grips with it all.  Have you received your copy yet?

Jess P - your night out and fete sounded great.  I totally know what you mean about the not drinking thing.  I'm not v tolerant when I'm with others who are completely smashed especially when they reek of it and can't string a sentence together!  Hope you're doing ok    

Candy - hope the heat's not too tiring for you  

KJ - missing you but hoping you're having a lovely time away  

Sis and niece arrived on Sunday and it's lovely to have them here.  Niece is throughly gorgeous and just want to snaffle her away and keep her forever.  We're having an at home day after a busy one to Pooh Sticks Bridge and Hever Castle yesterday.  She's currently asleep in the port a cot under the trees in the garden.  Complete bliss!

Will be back later.

You're all in my thoughts and sending you loads of love

H xxx


----------



## jane12

Hi Candy

Just wondered if you knew anybody having accupunture that is with the John Radcliffe at Oxford as was trying to see if this would be a good thing to have.

Or if anybody else knows of a good clinic for accupunture please let me know.

thanks

Jane12


----------



## JED

Hi girls,
Well after seeing my line get darker and darker each day i got some slight bleeding last night along with a much lighter line this morning so I'm guessing perhaps it was a chemical pregnancy because I saw the trigger shot dissapear on day 9 and another line appear on day 11 so I know it wasn't still the trigger.  Gutted isn't the right word - I went to work and they sent me home because I couldn't stop crying.  Just tested again before lunch and there is still a line there but very faint - glimmer of hope I guess but am pretty sure it's also a BFN for me.  Still going for my blood test tomorrow morning though - just so I have definite confirmation.  What bad news we've had lately!!  

Jo xxx


----------



## petal b

oh jed i am so sorry and you are right about the bad new,iui does not seem to be very postive for everyone at the moment,but as i always say....you never know 

michelle-so sorry that you have had such a rough time of it and hope that some rest away from it all does you both the world of good.thanks for taking the time out to tell me,but i would not be able to get a go of ivf on the nhs,because we have our first go of icsi free (and that was it)so it would be a no go for us(i forgot about it when i asked you)will miss our chats but good luck for the future,and please let us know how you are getting on from time to time....luv petal

holly-glad your having a good time with you sister and niece


----------



## mandaW

Jillypops,  I was just reading your intro from ages ago and our stories are so very similar. clomid- what yacky stuff, didnt agree with me either. I`m now on 150 Menagon injections, so i can aprreciate how sore your bottom is  . I made the girls laugh during my first cycle as the hospital gave me the wrong needles- they were like javalins- ouch  !!!!

Anyway, like you I got s BFN and went straight back into the cycle and it did help so i just wanted to wish you the world of luck, 

Manda xx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Jo - I thought it was looking soooo good.  I hope tomorrow will bring better news....  I'm holding on for hope    

Petal - we are having a really great time.  Will miss them when they go back to NZ  

xx's


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovely girls…
Just a quick one. Jo, I'm so sorry. I was hoping so much that this would be a BFP. But if there's still a faint line there, there's still hope – yes? I'll keep everything crossed for you tomorrow.
It's been a very bad week for so many of the IUI girls. Let's just hope that next month brings better news. Until then, my thoughts are with all of you (and so are my DH's – he gets pretty gutted on your behalf, too).
Nothing to report here. Dodgy stomach pains from yesterday have disappeared; I'm convinced it was due to all the pineapple juice I'd been guzzling. I have more chance of seeing a flying pig than getting a natural BFP, but you can dream… can't you?
Right, back to work. The bosom-stapling boss is away this afternoon, so I am less stressed, but up to my neck in it. 
Sorry – will do personals tomorrow when I've got more time to type!
Lots of love to you all,
C xxx


----------



## smcc

Holly, Michelle, Bunbun, Jill, thanks for all your thoughts. Good luck for the basting Jill. 
Julie- hope you're doing ok.
Jo- I'm sure it's not over yet - a faint line is better than no line. Good luck for the blood test tomorrow.
I will try a natural cycle this month- I've told DH we are going to 'do it' every other day for two weeks so he's well pleased. Anyway, I won't post for a while but good luck to you all and I will keep up to date with all your news.
take care,
sarah
xx


----------



## Candy

New home sweeties  
Jo have everything crossed for you


----------



## Candy

New home this way peeps --->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31796.new.html#new


----------



## jess p

Bu$$er - just spent half an hour writing & lost the lot!!!

Just to say - so, so sorry for BFNs - sending big cyber hug to Julie, Jodi, Michelle, Sarah & Jilly  

Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C

2005 Positive Vibe Campaign 

     

CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky ! Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!! Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF 
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky 
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert 
Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05
Sims76 Natural BFP!

     
2ww Baby Makers

Teri 16.06.2005
Jo JED 24.06.05
Jess P 30.06.05
VIL and Moosey 30.06.05
Erica 02.07.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Jillypops

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

     

Shazia
Creaky
Jane
CR
Molly 
Manda W 
SMCC 
Mimhg Michelle 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Alicat - going again in June
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
Catwoman
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
Skinnybint -
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Going to IVF May
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF


----------



## MollyW

Morning... Just a quickie to say good luck Jo for the blood test. Hoping the levels are good.    

Sorry the  arrived Sarah.

Hope all you BFN ladies are doing okay... 

Thanks for the list Holly.  

Love Molly
x


----------



## JED

Thanks for all the good luck messages everyone - really appreciate it    The clinic is meant to ring me this morning some time - I'm going COMPLETELY   as I still had a faint line when I tested this morning - but only v faint compared to 2 days ago.  Oh well - keep everything crossed for me then girls and I'll keep you posted!

Jo xxx


----------



## petal b

jed-my fingers are crossed for you love,come on lets have some good news,will be thinking of you


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there

I have just been catching up with all the news and wanted to say how sorry I am to those who have just had BFNs and those of you who are having a really hard time at the moment.  It really isn't fair at all, but I guess we just have to keep believing it can happen and at least know that the lovely IUI girls can help you through it all.     for all the IUI girls.

And Jo - I really, really hope it is good news.

As far as I am concerned, I've decided, like Catwoman and Sarah, to go for the natural approach for a while.  After 3 months of consecutive IUI it is lovely to be drug free, scan free and not have anyone prodding at all your bits!  We are going all out for   so who knows!!!  If nothing else I think we will be much healthier and more relaxed by the time we do IVF in the autumn.

Hope everyone's enjoying the sun - I can't believe how beautiful it is.  Think I might take some work out into the garden!  One of the good things about working for yourself - no-one can tell me not to!

A big  to everyone

love Rachel


----------



## mandaW

Hi everyone, what a beautiful day it is   

Rachel B, my cycle buddy, we are doing the same, having a drug free break- wonderful isnt it. Saying that i`ve been that alcohol free for so long, I was drunk on two glasses of vino and had a hangover fron hell!!!

Jilly, I started on 75 Menagon and didnt produce any follies (consultant very off hand and said it was "No good- no good at all"!!), doubled to 150 and had loads that time, stayed on 150 for my third go and had one good one, two ok-ish follies. i did my IUIs consectutively but really felt drugged up last month which is why i opted for a break.  Know what you mean about the procedures, we have often felt like a number in a system, and have even had a cupboard experience too.  That got me so   that I had a word with our consultant- who then miraculously turned into a really nice guy!!! Saying that DH is 6"4 so I think it was his presence rather than my tearful telling off that changed things for us.

Oh the rollercoaster of IUI!!!!!!


----------



## JED

Just got the phone call, HCG levels of 3, far too low for it to turn into a positive unfortunately      Am trying not to get too upset about it as I cried all day yesterday and dh has promised to take me out for dinner tonight and my first glass of wine in over 6 weeks (I'm going to keel over after one mouthful I can just see it!)

Jo xxx


----------



## MollyW

Oh no Jo! So very sorry sweetheart. It is awful when you get your hopes up and then have them cruelly dashed... 

Thinking of you both....
Love Molly


----------



## JED

I wish I could (jump straight back into another IUI) but my clinic won't let me, they insist you take a month off with medicated cycles before starting another round - so it looks like we will have to wait until August    

Hoping you get a BFP this round though Jill and be inspiration for my next round!  

Jo xxx


----------



## BunBun

Jo sorry to hear your news - try to enjoy your meal tonight & have some quality time with your dh.


----------



## Holly C

Oh Jo - big big   to you both. It was looking so good and as Molly said - so very cruel to have your hopes dashed in that way.  Hope you two look after each other and take some time out to just enjoy being together.  

Loads of love
H xx


----------



## mandaW

so sorry to hear your news Jo. a   just for youxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Julie, Jo, and everyone who has had a  .  I am so sorry to hear about them, and just know that I'm sending lots of         .  They might not help, but at least you know wer'e all thinking about you.

Unfortunately I too am having a down day.

Here is my tale of woe!  I am on-call for the second night in a row this week, so feeling knackered.  Yesterday I went to the dermatologist for my yearly visit and found I have a small skin cancer on the side of my nose.  That and yet another BFN has just all got on top of me.    

Hello to everyone, and sorry to post with such a down post.

Let this be a warning to everyone about sun damage for your skin.  Very dangerous.
I am full of doom and gloom.  I am currently watching one of my all time favourite movies to cheer up "Strictly Ballroom"

Bye for now, and love to everyone
Jodi


----------



## Holly C

Jodi - what a  time you are having. I hope there won't be too much fall out from the diagnosis and it will all be routine and absolutely fine without further problems.  Horrible you are on call 2 nights in a row!  Arrggh!  Hope your movie is cheering you up.

 babes
H xx


----------



## Holly C

Hello everyone

What a sad old time it is on here at the moment.  I'm really feeling all your pain and dissapointment like it's my own.  You're all such great people and we all want success for each other so much.  I'm hoping there will be some brighter stories soon to give us all a lift and some encouragement.

Jilly - your clinic are awful    I hope you get better care this time around.  I hate hearing those sorts of stories.  It is hard enough without adding incompetence into as well!  I'm intrigued to know why a sperm washer needs to be on call  

Manda - your tears and DH's muscle sounded like just the thing to get your clinic's act together!  Good to hear you are feeling better with the time off.

Rachel - hi ya!  Your DH must be v v pleased to think of a whole lot of lovin coming his way soon!  And yes! This weather is just fantastic!  But we must use the sun block as per Jodi's post.

Candy - thanks for pm - I'll get back to you shortly  

Hope you are doing ok Molly - big loves  

If there is anything I've missed on the list - please let me know and I'll amend asap.

While this weather is sensational it's not good for little poppets to be out in sightseeing so we're hoping for some cooler weather otherwise it's home to NZ without seeing London - so close yet soo far!

Have to go into town for a meeting shortly so won't be around.  Hope tomorrow brings brighter things for everyone.

H xx

PS Big   to everyone not mentioned!


----------



## jodsterrun

Thanks Holly,

In fact, I just have to have the skin cancer removed by laser.  It's not too serious, but unfortunately I can see many, many more of these coming my way.

Be careful everyone, especially with getting bad cases of sunburn.

Jodi


----------



## mandaW

Jilly got a momory like a sieve- what did I say i`d change to, my races hat I`m getting too old


----------



## mandaW

What do you do Jilly if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## mandaW

DH and I love the lakes, we`re only less than an hour away. infact had our honeymoon in Bowness, and are always staying at Windermere with some friends. DH is a mad footy fan so we`ll be at Carlisle this coming season (i`m such a tomboy, don`t let the hat fool you!!)


----------



## mandaW

I`m shattered now. Was up first thing this morning with miss babs (our doggy). Went for a run, then on the rowing machine. I must say i feel better for excercising the past couple of weeks . Have lost 1/2 stone!!!

50 minutes to go and i`m finished work    

Then going off to mums for tea, leaving DH to burn something to eat, then shopping- Sales start tonight and i`m looking for some bargains.


----------



## mandaW

Very bored now at work, so have changed my picture for the last time- promise. You all know Miss babs, she loves this piccy in her jumper. On the right is pipistrello maximillion, her fiance. 

I am quite mad, think the heat is getting to me, must go and have some water!!!


----------



## mandaW

I dont know if you can tell but if you look at miss babs closely she has got really big boobs- makes me laugh every time i look at them- wonder if thats why pip likes her!!!!!!


----------



## CR

how dee girls

just a quickie while i am at work. have you heard the news today about soya, beans and peas and fertility. i will post a link to the bbc website so you can all see;
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4115506.stm

hi to everyone.
more slaters
crxxxx


----------



## mandaW

I think you`re right. I`ll blame my temporary insanity on the after effects of Menagon- everything is the drugs fault!!! I just hope i`ve made some people smile after such an awful week for us all. 


Think we need some...........


----------



## ERIKA

OMG we are having a rough old time of it this week aren't we girls   Things can only get better so fingers crossed for lots of good news soon   
Molly -   know you're having a tough time at the moment & hope you feel better soon.
Manda - You looked stunning in that hat does DH realise how lucky he is   Enjoy tea at your moms (there's nothing like it is there!) & hope you find some great bargains. Love the dog pic, I've got 2 fur babies myself.
Jilly - Hope your pin cushion   isn't too sore mate &   to your sperm washer (what a job, glad I'm in an office!!)
Sarah - Sorry   arrived & when she's late it makes it worse because you do cling to that bit of hope. Sending you lots of    & wishing you that natural BFP this time round.
Michelle -   to your DH for his new job & to you both as you move onto IVF. Keep in touch & let us know how you are getting on.
Holly - I'm still green about U2   & am glad you can't describe it as I don't want to hear it   Bet you're loving spending all this time with your sister & adorable little niece, hope you get to go to London.
Jo -   sorry to hear your news & yes life is so very cruel sometimes. Have lots of cuddles tonight & try to enjoy your meal (easier said than done I know). Thinking of you.
Catwoman - Of course we can dream   hunny if we don't have them what do we have. Remember all of dreams will come true   it's just a case of waiting for our turn. Wishing you that natural BFP.
Jess & VIL&Moosey -       for testing next week, no pressure ladies but boy could we do with some good news.
Rachel - Having a break sounds like a good idea   & hoping you get that natural BFP & don't have to do your next IUI in August.
Jodi - Sorry to hear your news, my you're having a hard time   & wishing you a speedy recovery from the laser treatment.
Hello   Jane, Creaky, CR, Kim, Shazia, Caroline, Julie, Petal, Candy & everyone else hope you're all ok.
Well it's the end of the first week of my   tomorrow so I'm glad about that but have been having AF type pains today which isn't a good sign. It has happened a week or so before   in my previous 2 IUI's so I'm feeling a bit "here we go again" but it's not over till the fat lady sings so I'll see what next week brings. Have a lovely evening everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW

Thanks for the link Cr, just had a read- very interesting. Gosh theres so much we can and cant eat at different times of the month, my head is spinning.

Right i`m away home- early but hey the shops are calling.................


----------



## Donna Taylor

So sorry to hear of all the BFN.
hope you all take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## petal b

hi everyone-jo so sorry,it life is cruel is'nt it

sorry no time for personals,just got in and still feeling so sick with these tablets and still cannot eat very much....oh the joys of life


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

not a good week for the IUI girls.  
Statistically, luck has to change though doesn't?
as for me - will know next week if we are doing iui or icsi. as i am ovulating this weekend me and DF are   though got to a point where my 2ww doesn't bother me anymore... 
still miracles can happen!
love y'all
eva


----------



## jane12

Hi to all

Hope you are all ok.

Hi to Juieangel come back soon.

Hi to Holly.

Me trying to lose weight coming off very gradually before I start IVF end of July/August.  Seems an age away time going so slow at the moment.

Take Care all

Good Luck to all on 2WW.

Jane12


----------



## jess p

hi girls!

Got the pm off work to do my Literacy Co-ordinator work - so will be having a long lunch in the sun!! Phew! What a scorcher!

Jo - so sorry about the BFN - I'm definitely not going to test until next week, can't bear to get my hopes up again.

I was feeling really, really positive about this one but have just started to get bad AF type cramping & boobs feel v pre menstrual, so not sure I'll even get to Tuesday  

Am not v happy hearing about the link between soya & IF - don't eat it deliberately but it is in my favourite bread from M&S & in lots of other things - even the new Ryvita crisp things!

Also, for my eczema, I have Balneum Plus bath oil which is 83% soya oil!! DP told me not to be so stupid & unless I drink my own bath water I'll be fine!!! Charming!

But someone at work did tell me that you can absorb some water from a bath - does anyone know?  I can't have a bath without it as our water is so hard here.  I've tried Oilatum but I'm allergic to it!  

I'd feel really stupid asking my doc! 

Anyway, just off to check my entire contents of food cupboards/fridge for offending products! Think it includes beans & peas but I don't eat those (although I do have sugar snap & mange tout!!) - why is everything bad for you?  

Might as well just eat cake & chocolate  

Have found wedding shoes at last! Got minty green strappy Jasper Conran pair - look lovely!  Still look like Russian shotputter in dress but working on it!

Must go & do a bit of work or boss will be angry with me! 

Hope everyone who had a BFN is soon able to pick themselves up again - we all know how tough it is 

Lots of love,
Jess xxx


----------



## JED

Hiya girls,
Sorry haven't been posting much, am still pretty upset about the result.  Dh and I were trying to decide last night (as I cried all the way through our dinner!) whether to go back to Aust in September as planned (we have flights booked for the 28 Sept) or to put the flights back to fund a couple more goes at IUI before we leave.  We decided that perhaps some of the problem is because we aren't really settled here so plan to keep our flights as they are and then go straight to IVF soon after we get back home. The consultants prefer to put you straight onto IVF back in Oz for some reason. 

Hope all the other BFN's are ok.  Jilly – glad you are sounding really positive again  

Jo xxx


----------



## creaky

Hello all,

Just a quickie to say   to all the BFN's.

I think I have made the momentous decision not to do another IUI and go straight on to IVF. I've booked in to begin acupuncture which I'm confident will help....Also got to start eating like a pig again, as have dropped to 58kg, which when I am nearly 6ft tall is very very bad; I need to put on weight, and make a nice little cushion belly for an egg to settle in to......

Take care all, thinking about you.....

Creaky xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi Creaky

Can I ask? Where is the Norfolk Fertility Centre? I'm in Thetford and have been sent in the direction of Bury (West Suffolk Hosp) for my first IUI. My GP said that Norfolk normally get routed to St Barts (is that London) for any kind of NHS treatment so I am a bit confused as to what the difference is  

Good Luck with your decision. It's a good thing to take bold positive steps.Sometimes it's the thing that makes the difference.  

xx


----------



## jess p

I don't blame you guys for wanting to move onto ivf - that's my next step too after our honeymoon.

The acupuncture certainly seems to work for some people.

Creaky - I'd give anything to weigh 58 KG - & I'm only 5'6 (and a half!!!!)

You need to have a few chip butties!!

Have been making the most of great weather & no work by doing a spot of topless sunbathing - normally, Ed, my very tall neighbour is about but he's at work at the mo!

Him & his wife & 2 boys are lovely - except that Ed is area manager of a chain of toyshops - so kids get all the latest toys, including the loudest ever drum kit, the largest ever water pistol & the biggest, bounciest ever trampoline!

So I normally have them bouncing up & down, grinning at me & singing "Is this the way to Amarillo" at the top of their voices!  

Would be great to have kids just to get my own back! 

Seriously tempted to do v early preg test just to get it over & done with - kept thinking of   & decided not to!

My male boss at work (Head teacher youngish 50s, married 2 kids but bit camp, not exactly a "man's man"!) keeps saying "ooo I just want to get Jess pregnant, oh not like that, you know what I mean, anyway I've had the snip"!!!  Must have said it about 3 or 4 times now & it's getting v tedious! Wasn't even funny the first time - why do people think it's ok to joke about IF?  
Sorry, feel better for that rant!

My friend had her 2nd baby boy on Tuesday night, really horrible labour but they're both ok.  It's the 2nd one since me & DP have been trying, in fact she hadn't even met her DH when we started ttc!!  makes me feel a bit crap really  


Hope Julie's alright - missing her jolly banter!

Hope everyone else is having a fab day in the sunshine! 

Love jess xxxx


----------



## BunBun

Miss Jules - Norfolk Fertility Centre is in Norwich it is an outpost of St Barts in London. Blood test,scans & nurses appointments are carried out there but all treatment is done in London.

Yesterday I had my 1st counselling session at my GP's & it went quite well. My GP was amazed that clinic didn't offer any sessions for m/c. Has anyone else had any counselling sessions offered at the clinics for miscarriages?

At the moment I'm being a surrogate mum for a baby chinchilla, my female had twins yesterday and rejected the smallest kit who then got attacked by the largest kit. Handfeeding him now about every hour to one & a half hours & leaving him to sleep with his daddy & older brother who are being very good with him, unless I can get him to take some larger feeds in the next 24 hours I will most probably lose him.  

After having a lovely relaxing holiday with dh we are still no nearer to deciding what the future holds for us but looks like we will be living child free unless we go for adoption but we need to discuss that further.

Hope you are all enjoying some nice weather & I'll try to catch up with you all again soon.


----------



## creaky

Ahhh Bunbun, best of luck with the chinchilla baby....I've been waiting for my pair to breed, but beginning to think they are like me & DP and a little slow with these things. My female had twins about two years ago with another mate, who we sadly lost - baby chins are the cutest things. Are yours grey?

Are you at Norfolk too? Didn't they offer you counselling? 

Jess - know what you mean about the weight thing, most of the time I know I'm incredibly lucky to be able to eat what I like...but throw a little bit of stress at me, and wow, it just drops off so I look like skin and bones! I want to be a normal girl, with womanly curves! Do not test early!!

Going out to enjoy the sunshine too....

Creaky x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies & what a day    thunder & lightening here which woke me up about 6 this morning. Really bad news is that my 5 year old nephew & 4 year old niece have got a school trip to a farm today!! Isn't that just s*ds law, it's been glorious all week. My sister called round last night to borrow my picnic stuff but I think it's more wellies & raincoat that she needs.
Jillypops - Fingers crossed for 2nd time lucky for you    & a nurse that thought the needle was a javelin........ouch  
Petal - Hope the sickness eases off & that you feel better soon   
Jess - Shoes sound fab   bet you can't wait, what date do you get married? Step away from those sticks    
Jo -    thinking of you.
Creaky - That's a big decision & one I've made myself. Wishing you lots of   as you move to IVF & with the weight gain (seems really weird   saying that!)
BunBun - Glad the counselling went well   what a really tough time you've had. Baby chinchilla sounds gorgeous hope he takes those larger feeds   
Julie - Hope you're ok hun   & we look forward to having you back next week.
Holly - Where are you?   Maybe you got to go to London, hope so. Make the most of your time with your sister & niece   
 Donna, Eva, Jane, Catwoman   (how are you doing?) & everyone else. Hope you all have a great weekend despite the weather. I'm feeling   as this cycle is turning out to be just like the previous 2. Have had AF pains for 2 days so although I've still got some hope (we always do don't we   ) deep down I know that this 3rd cycle hasn't worked either. IVF will be the next step but with a 2 year waiting list & me being 37 we're going to have to sort something else out. Gives me plenty to think about anyway.

Erica.xx


----------



## JED

Morning ladies!
Right, I'm back, I've spent the past 2 days drowning my sorrows but I can't keep that up for too long so I'm trying to get my positive outlook back again - and soldier on - like we all do!!!  

Julie - Hope you're ok hun, I know it's painful and I have been thinking about you this week.

Jilly - how are you getting on with your injections - sounds like you've got big needles, I think I was lucky with my insey tiney ones  

Creaky - you go girl, sounds like you've made a decision and are running with it, it's a big step but one which we will also probably take once we get back to Australia in a few months.

Erika - your poor nephew and niece in all that rain and mud visiting the farm! You're right, it is sods law after all this nice weather!  It's not raining in London yet though, due to hit tomorrow apparently.

Holly - where are ya babe?  You watching the game at 8am tomorrow?

Jess - have you been good and managed to stay away from the evil pee sticks?  I learnt my lesson last time and will NEVER test from day 8 again! Far too stressful!  Got my fingers crossed for you!!!

HI to everyone else!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jane12

Hi Jillypops

Yes going on to IVF is a bidg decision but for me as I am now 36 thoughts it was best to move on and our hospital said only to try 3 IUI's and then move on.

And even better they now offer 1 free cycle to 36 to 39 yr olds so thought lets give it a go.

Waiting for AF now so i can start on day 21 down regging which is end of July feeling scared but will feel better when started.

Just trying to lose some weight.

********** hope you are ok and come back soon.

Take Care all

Good luck to all on 2WW.

Great its Friday it has been a long week.

Jane12


----------



## ERIKA

Right lovelies home time is not too far away     not that I'm desperate to get away or anything   so I thought I'd pop back on just to wish you all a lovely weekend. Although the weather has been   today, Sunday is meant to be fab again so all is not lost.
"Speak" to you all Monday, love &   to you all.

Erica.xxx

PS. Jilly - Thanks for the   thought I really do appreciate it I hope it is the case & I'll continue to hope & pray until   spoils my fun!x


----------



## BunBun

Hope everyone has a good weekend.
I'm having a bad day as sadly the baby chinchilla passed away last night & the mother has now attacked the other baby so I'm going to try to hand feed him as well, really not looking good at the moment


----------



## sunny24

Holly C said:


> 2005 Positive Vibe Campaign
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES
> 
> 
> 
> Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz
> ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
> Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
> Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
> Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky ! Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz
> Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!! Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz,
> Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
> Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
> Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
> Candy 03.11.04 IVF
> Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky
> Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky
> KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
> Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky
> Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky
> JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky
> Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky
> Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert
> Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05
> Sims76 Natural BFP!
> 
> 
> 2ww Baby Makers
> 
> Teri 16.06.2005
> Jo JED 24.06.05
> Jess P 30.06.05
> VIL and Moosey 30.06.05
> Erica 02.07.05
> sunny24 02.07.05
> 
> Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go
> 
> 
> 
> Jillypops
> 
> Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!
> 
> 
> 
> Shazia
> Creaky
> Jane
> CR
> Molly
> Manda W
> SMCC
> Mimhg Michelle
> **********
> Nicola1
> Topsham - Laurie
> Aliso - going again soon
> Alicat - going again in June
> Claireabelle - going again in July
> Nikita
> Eva04
> Catwoman
> Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
> HollyC - break until August
> BunBun
> Kristin M
> Donna Taylor - break until August
> Leah
> LizH
> Le
> Gilly2
> g
> Skinnybint -
> Gwen - trying naturally
> Kayse
> Twinkle Eyes
> Alex28
> 
> Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments
> 
> Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
> Jodsterrun - Going to IVF
> Aliday - Going to IVF May
> PetalB - Going to IVF in August
> CK6 - Converted to IVF


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey Girlies

A horrible thing happened yesterday.  Moosey and I tested early (as we always do - sorry       ) and we got two positives.  Very happy and relieved (I just kept thinking thank goodness we've made it, thank goodness the treatment is over).  Weirdly the result line on the tests disappeared within about ten minutes although the leaflet said a postive result should stay for at least 48 hours.  In the end I rang the First Response helpline and the woman said that we should treat it as a negative saying there could be something wrong with the dye in that batch.  We tested again today using First Response but making sure it was a different batch and it is definately completely negative.  The helpline woman said she'd worked there for 15 years and had never heard of a false positive before ours.  We are gutted     

 for SMCC for the BFN, Julie Angel (I'm so sorry, I thought this was the one for you too), JED (poor you to have your hopes dashed so soon), Molly (I'm so, so sorry) and CK6 on the anniversary of what would have been your baby's birthday.

Hi to CR (have you tested - have I missed it?), Holly C, JessP, Erika, Jillypops, Keemjay (eight sleeps until Live 8!!!!!), Shazia (have fun on hols), Jodstrum, MIMHG, Catwoman, Creaky (cool name), Manda W and Petal B.

And finally the Rolf Harris awards for services to sick and injured animals go to Candy and Bun Bun.          Bun Bun - hope the chinchilla gets better.  Candy - 18 days to go - thiking of you. x

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx

PS - It also makes me wonder how come Moosey and I can buy the only two false positive pregnancy tests in the world but I still can't even win a tenner on the Lottery?!


----------



## petal b

bun bun-that is so sad,the poor littie thing,hope the other is alright,good luck

well had a bad week this week,i know i should'nt talk so much about ivf  on the iui board but i was on these pills that the consultant has put me on to get me ready for  ivf and they have made me so sick,and i think my memory is leaving me as well ,so i ahve had to come off thn and start again when i feel better.god i hope that ivf is not like this at work i have broken so many things,it was getting 

not very busy on here lately,what has happened to everyone
hope you all have a good weekend,hope it stays nice for the weekend

luv petal b


----------



## petal b

oh victoria,i feel for you i really do,but when are you to test(sorry i have forgotten)i have done that so you are not alone.we all know how you feel and my heart goes out to you and everyone else who has had negative results.


----------



## creaky

Hello all,

Victoria and Moosey; sending you lots of love, but hoping it is too early still for true negative.....

BunBun: sending you special hugs from one chinchilla lover to another, cos I know how it feels to lose one, my two furballs send you their love too, and they also say 'phew, it's too hot for these thick fur coats!'

Petal; dont think you cant tell us about the IVF, especially as so many of us are joining you on that ride too!

Keeping everything crossed for you Erika.....

Big Hi to Holly, Jo, Jilly, Jane, Jess, Miss Jules, Skinny, Catwoman, Eva, Donna and everyone else...and a special one to Julie who has been sadly missed this week...can't wait to have you back.....

Love and hugs,

Creaky x


----------



## petal b

hi creaky-thanks,i do want to talk about it,but as it is ui thread it makes me feel abit bad taliking about ivf,i have seen that alot of us are moving to ivf soon

i agree with creaky,we miss you juileangel,hope you are feeling abit better


----------



## g

Hi there,

  

to everyone who has had a bad week.

Surely we'll get a run of BFP soon?

LUV from G.


----------



## jess p

Hi girls,

Off to London today for some shopping & Mary Poppins!!! Tickets were birthday present (in January!) from DP.  Unfortunately DP was dying of sickness & runny bottom yesterday, so really didn't think we'd make it!

Made him take tons of Immodium & Lucozadeso will probably never go to the loo again! 

Bun Bun & Creaky, chinchillas sound great - perhaps I'll move onto those if iui/ivf doesn't work out  

Heard a really funny story at work:

This is a true story (colleague swears on her life!!) 

Colleague's friend has a 14 year old autistic son.  Took him to the zoo.  Trying to make him more independent so let him look round on his own - said meet us back here at 2pm.  He turned up, everything ok.  Had lunch.  Said off you go again, meet here at 4pm.

At 4.45 he still hadn't arrived.  They were frantic.  He turned up at 5pm, absolutely soaked through - bag dripping wet, shoes, hair, clothes.

He can be quite violent so they were just relieved he was ok.  Got him in car & went home.

When they got home he insisted on having a bath.  His mum went in to check on him to find him in the bath with a live PENGUIN!!!!! He'd kidnapped it from the zoo in his bag!!

They rang the zoo but told it was too late to come & collect it so had to call RSPCA.

Unfortunately, child attacked RSPCA officer for trying to take his new pet away, so going to court!

Bless!

Anyway, must go, DP nagging me to get a move on (think I prefer him when he's ill!!)

Good luck Erica, hope everything works out!!

So sorry VIL & Moosey but bit too early to test? First Response are bit unreliable it seems from a few posts on here.

I've got AF pains so not looking forward to testing (although boobs are bit bigger than normal - mind you so is bum!!)

Love to all,

Jess xxxx


----------



## sunny24

hi girls i am fairly new to the site so for thought that don't know me i i am sunny24   i am currently on my 2ww and test on the 2 of July. i am scared of the result as its my third go    i have been reading all your story's some are poss and others are so sad i do feel for you all so much. i hope this next month will bring us all   and   i hope to speak to some of you in the chat room good luck and loads of dust and glue love sunny24


----------



## jess p

Bad news - AF arrived this pm - absolutely gutted, another dream shattered.

Off to ivf in Sept for us & a life of poverty.

Really hope it's better luck for everyone else.

Good luck Erica    

Love Jessxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules

So sorry Jess.   
xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello loves and darlings....
Well, AF arrived this morning. I'm not that surprised - I didn't honestly expect to get a natural BFP, although I did keep hoping...
I'm giving myself another month off IUI and the drugs next cycle, because I'm seeing a naturopath on the 6th July. She helped cure my DH's reflux oesophagitis! She also does reflexology and acupuncture, so hoping she might be able to do something for me. I'll have my next (and final) IUI in August and, assuming that doesn't work, it'll be IVF for us in September (Jess - looks like you and I will be IVF cycle buddies. So sorry your AF arrived, too.)
Lots of luck and love to everyone, especially Erica who is still to test. Julie, VIL, Jilly, Jess and everyone else who had a BFN this month - our time will come, girls! 
Speak to you all during the week,
Lots of love,
Cxx
(PS apols for doing so few personals, but DH has just told me that my dinner's ready. Beef stew and a fine glass - or three - of red wine to go with it! There... feeling better already  )


----------



## shazia

Well I'm back!!!

Had a fab time in the Isle of Wight or Island of Wight as ds calls it! Weather was beautiful and feel much better for it.

Was so sad to hear about all the bfn - my heart goes out to everybody. I felt so sad as I was catching up. really sorry about not doing personals but just too many when been away for a week and don't want people to keep reflecting on negative things when they are beginning to get over the sadness, so sorry everyone.

Things seem to be looking up this end as I got AF on the Wed, and foreward thinking for once I took my drugs on hols with me, so rang the hospital and basically told them I was going to start injecting the following day. The cons had decided to change my dosage though having originally told me it was to be 150, he had to make it confusing and change it to 150mg in 0.75 ml of fluid so basically am wasting 0.25ml. Don't ask!!!  

Anyway luckily have managed it, even though the hospital wanted us to go there to be shown how to draw up(!) but a bit difficult from the IOW so I said we'd manage. So am going for scan on Wednesday - day 8. Pray to God it works this time and we don;t have to abandon again.

Anybody else about the same time as me?

Heres hoping for a better week next week for you all  

Missed you

Shazia
XXXXXXXX


----------



## g

So sorry Jess and Catwoman.

luv from 

g


----------



## shazia

Hey Jillypops

Good to hear from you. Have never got to the basting stage (am hoping to this month!) so cannot advise you about the jab but would say that doing it can only assist can't it


----------



## shazia

Thanks darling, had a lovely time on hols. Goes so quickly unfortunately.

Your hospital sounds just like mine, which is it? Mines St Helier in Sutton Surrey and is cr*p. Looks like a factory from the outside - nice!!!
XX


----------



## shazia

Sounds great!!

What a bloody pain to have to go all the way to manchester, will that be self funded iui or ivf. I don't have any goes on the nhs as already have ds, so are having to go through self funding route. If this doesn't work with the iui then will seriously consider going to a private clinic, prob London for ivf.


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls,

Have been out of the loop a bit that last few weeks (v busy!) but I gather you're all having a bit of a downer. So I'm sending some    
for you all and a bit of   just for luck!

Just wanted to say - KJ - have a fabby time tonight (it is Coldplay tonight isn't it?) V green with envy!!

Now if you need cheering up - how about this. My darling doggy Charlie and his little friend Nelson (who's on his hols with us) went to the Dogs Trust dog show yesterday. They only went and won the 'Oddest Couple' class! and then, because they'd won a class they had to contest for Best in Show, which they won as a double act!!!! Very proud mummy here today with lots of rosettes and plaques around, not to mention a HUGE bag of dog food and treats! Ahh bless!

Just remember - if you need cheering up how about the party on Sept 2nd - Molly, Kj and are going - so go on - how about it?

TTFN
Cathy

PS First IVf appt thurs - knee trembles!


----------



## MollyW

Welcome home **********. We all missed you too!!! Hope you're feeling brighter soon.  

Jess - so sorry about AF arriving sweetheart. What a bummer...  Thinking of you and hoping IVF works its magic for you... x

And Catwoman too - just because its a natural 2ww doesn't make it any easier to deal with when you get a negative - you still hold out a teeny bit of hope... 

VIL & Moosey - what are you two like! I'm not writing you off yet.....too early.....  

Good luck Erica & Sunny    

 to Holly and you other lovely ladies....

 for Kim. Are you back yet?  We miss you.  Saw Keane at Glastonbury (on the telly!   ) at the w/e. They were fab - you are in for a treat. Bet you getting excited now....  

I am going away for a few days from tomorrow to Pembrokeshire. Won't be back till after the w/e. Will miss you all - and hope for some good news to come back to on my return (no pressure Erica & Sunny!).  

Love to you all,
Molly
x

PS. Just saw your post Cathy - congratulations - Best In Show!!! & Good Luck for Thursday!


----------



## ERIKA

Morning lovelies, can't believe it's Monday again already   
Jo - Good to hear you're feeling positive again. My sister said she has never been as soaked   as she was on Friday. 27 children of 5 & under plus 10 adults all soaked through & covered in mud. What a day to have a trip to a farm!!
Julie - Welcome back   we missed you last week. Good to hear you're starting to feel better it's so hard getting your head round it all isn't it. On the positive side, great that you had a treatment with no complications   & hoping August is 3rd time lucky for you.
Jane - Wishing you lots of   as you start IVF please stay in touch & let us know how you are getting on.
Jilly - Thanks for   thoughts they are appreciated. Like yours, my hospital is a 2 year wait for IVF after my 3 IUI attempts. I can't wait that long so after this IUI me & DF have got to make some serious decisions & plans. Good luck    for your scan today.
BunBun - Sorry to hear about baby chinchilla   hope the other little one is ok.
VIL - That must have really done your head in   how can that happen? Sorry to hear about the result but could it be that you have just tested too early    naughty girls, I think your date is 30th?
Petal - Sorry the pills made you sick & hope things are easier when you start taking them again   Please do tell us about IVF it's a route that many of us will take so the more we learn the better.
Creaky - Hello   how are you?
Jess - I'm so sorry hun   I'm gutted for you. Sending you lots of love & hugs. Take it easy & good care of yourself. I hope you had a good time in London & I'm still   at your penguin story.
Sunny -   I too am on my 3rd IUI & test on the 2nd. Fingers crossed for both of us    
Catwoman - Sorry that   arrived mate. Wishing you lots of   this cycle & for IUI in August.
Shazia - Nice to have you back & glad that you had a lovely holiday   Fingers crossed for this cycle & good luck   for your scan on Weds.
Holly - Where are you, we stiil   
Cathy - What a lovely dog story   I've got 2 furbabies & you are quite right to be a proud mummy. Wishing you lots of luck    for appt on Thu.
Molly - Hi, how are you? Hope you have a lovely break & fingers crossed that this beautiful weather continues   I'll try my best for good news for your return.
Hello to everyone else, let's hope we have some good news on the thread very soon.
My pains have continued over the weekend bad on Saturday not as much yesterday & today so I haven't a clue what's going on   with my body but that's nothing new since starting all this treatment last August.
Have a good day everyone & for those of you who can, enjoy the sunshine   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly
      great news about follies mate.
Wishing you all the very best for basting on Thursday        hope this is THE cycle.

Erica.xx


----------



## JED

Hiya everyone,
Julie - glad you're back hun - I know what you mean about having to continously pick ourselves up and carry on - it just isn't fair is it!

Jilly - wow, basting again on Thurs!!! You'll be back on the 2ww again before you know it!

Jess - so sorry about the BFN - I know how devestating it is.  Take some time out and spoil yourself for a bit.

Well ladies, I had a think over the weekend and have decided to throw myself into going home (Australia) in a few months time.  I handed my notice in at work this morning and am working on a job application for a job back there. And, I've decided I need a bit of a break from FF for a while, it's just too painful to be reminded that I can't even think of having children now until we move back and get settled and find another consultant etc etc so I'm going to try to forget all about it (easier said than done though!) until we move back and get settled again.  I'll still check up on you guys every now and again though, especially to see how you get on this cycle Jill!  

Good luck to everyone and hoping there are lots of BFP's in the months to come!

Jo xxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

back from our lovely week away, never had such good weather for camping (despite the thunderstorms but they were at night luckily) we ended up near Ilfracombe at a beautiful campiste overlooking the sea with a lovely secluded beachy cove 5 mins (and 200 steps down  ) away. on the hot days we were down there we could honestly have been anywhere in the world, it was soooo gorgeous and pretty. didnt want to come home   BUT going to Cold Play tonight (well done for remembering Cathy) so am all cheered up now. cant wait!! tomoz we are off to wittering for the day with friends and wed its Keane  oh and did i mention i am going to Live8  so part 2 of our holiday is going to be as good as the part 1  

i havent the time to read all the way back you gossipy bunch but i know i need to give one special lady a huge  julie, i'm so gutted for you, you were so positive and it all seemed to go so well  I'm glad your not forcing yourself to be all bouncy and happy, it takes too much effort. be kind to yourself and it'll all come back when its ready, take your time. molly texted me your news when i was away and you were in my thoughts all week...

 to others not having a good time at the mo either, there MUST be some good news coming along soon surely   

cathy - what a sweet story about the dogs - you must post some pics when the gallery is back on track....did they have to dress up? 

VIL and moosey - how utterly cruel, i cant believe those pee sticks, i reckon the woman on the phone was bluffing, i'll bet theres others out there like that. thinking of you 

candy and molly   will catch up with you both a bit later

better get on with some sunbathing 

kj


----------



## keemjay

orange knickers now i didnt think of that!!
we are taking an 8ft (telescopic) pole to which we are going to tie my inflatable shrek donkey, wearing a make poverty history t shirt, i'll try to find something orange too  so you should see him somewhere in the crowd. 

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey Gorgeous Girlies!!!

Just sending you all       on this lovely sunny day and a special   for Julie.

BFN for me and Moosey but both feeling fine about it because we have a plan!!!  Clinic is going to do a "Hydroscan" basically squirting water up Moosey's tubes in similar way to an HSG (I offered to do this for her using the garden hose but she was strangely reluctant...   ).  Apparently it clears your tubes (and if the "discomfort" is anything to go by it probably clears your sinuses too) which increases the chances.  We'll see but it's great to be trying something a bit different.

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx

PS - I'm trying to figure out how I can sneak away from work early on my first day back after a two-week break when my boss is in the office....  Hmmmm...


----------



## Victoria_In_London

All fantastic plans Julie - why should I care if they think I am   !!!!

Have a lovely evening.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## mandaW

Woohoo Jilly, follie queen. So glad for you, good luck for Thursday!!!!!!

Julie welcome back honey, fantastic to see your name on my screen again xxxx 


Hi Victoria, sorry about your news, but you have made me giggle- when I water the garden tonight i wont be able to think of anything but your funny story   xxx
Afternoon all you other wonderful ladies xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Fabulous people!

Sooorrry I haven't been able to check in with you - it's been a little bit busy here and haven't had a chance to get near the screen.  I'm not going to be able to do many personals this time round but you're all in my thoughts 

Cathy - great story re the doggies!  Soooo cute!  Was thinking of you last night and remembered about your apptmt on the 30th.  I'll be away but I'll be hoping it all goes well and the consultant puts you at ease.  Good luck    

Julie - lovely to see you back and pleased your feeling a bit brighter.  Good on you for being kind to yourself.  We all understand how you are and it's better to feel it rather than bury it deep.  You're a great lady and so lucky to have a wonderful supportive partner with you through it all.  Hoping neither of us will need to make that trip to Canterbury  

Jess - really sorry about AF showing up  .  How cruel and disheartening.  So hope you keep looking after yourself and I'm sure you'll be in excellent shape to take your next steps after your lovely wedding.  BTW - absolutely loved the story about the penguin!  Would love to have seen the security footage on that one - poor wee chap but couldn't help    

VIL and Moosey - what a nightmare you've had to go through with the pee sticks!  That's so unfair and I can't imagine how excited then disappointed you must have felt in such a short space of time!  Really hope your water pipe treatment   works it's wonders and you'll be back for another go again soon     

KJ - your week away sounded really great and yes - how lucky you were with the weather!  Hope you have a great time tonite and we'll see you at Keane on Weds!!!

Catwoman - sorry to hear about the BFN on your natural cycle.  It's the hoping and then the crashing back to reality with a thud that gets you.  I've been hanging on to it for the past few months too.  Somehow we find the will to do it all over again but it doesn't get any easier.  

Jilly - good on you for taking it into your own hands and sorting it out on the sly!  Great plan and thankgoodness you did!  Good luck for the 2ww hunny    

Shazia - fab to hear about your week and pleased you're feeling better about things too  

Erica - keeping things Xed for you!!  We're all with you sending you a zillion        How was your w/e with your MIL??  

Molly - you'll be away now but have a lovely time   

Jo - please do keep in touch!  Sad to see you moving off but know how you feel.  There will be a lot to do in the next few months so I'm sure time will fly and it's exciting to have a new start to look forward to.  Wishing you all the luck in the world 

Petal - you poor love!  What a icky time you've been having!!  Really hope it gets sorted super soon  

Hi Manda  

As I said it's been a busy time with sister and niece staying.  They leave tomorrow night and I will be sad to see them go. Having my 7.5 month old niece here has really reinforced how much we both want to be parents so I really hope any doubts I may have had have subconciously have been put to rest and 'the channels' are now open!!   

We are off on Thurs with the MIL to Scotland for 4 days - WARNING - I'll no doubt be ready for a good   when we get back!!

Love
Me xxx 

PS   to CR. Caroline and Candy too!


----------



## jess p

Good luck with the MIL Holly - rant all you like!!

Julie - know exactly how you feel - you'd think with 36 consecutive BFNs I'd be used to the feeling by now but it gets harder not easier.

Little boy in my class came up to me & said "Mrs P you're trying to grow a baby aren't you?"

Turns out his dear mother has put the idea in his head cos she knows I'm getting married (& getting on a bit!!).

i didn't know you could "grow" them though - would be fab if you could, so much easier if you could just pop a little seed into a tub of compost (& nearly as much fun as BMS!!).

Had good news when I got in, clinic have a cancellation to see Mr Lower on this Weds (instead of 3 weeks time) so at least we'll be able to plan the ivf.

Good luck with all the other bastings this week - 50% success rate sounds amazing - perhaps I'd better whizz along there & bugger up their results!!

Thanks for all the tlc - it does help to know other people know how I feel.

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## keemjay

awww julie, big  hunny, know just where you're at....what a lovely thing for your friend to write, she saounds like a diamond

 for jess too. maybe that litle boy is a prophet 

well cold play were FAB!!! but the journey homw was a nightmare, didnt get in till 2am which rather took the shine off the evening. warning dont ever go to a gig at crystal palace, the area aint up to coping with that many people, the queue for the train was over a mile long 

off to wittering in a min, looks like the weathers gonna be fine 

laters all

kj x


----------



## shazia

Julie babe so sorry you are still feeling down, don't know what to say really except keep the dream alive, IT WILL HAPPEN.
Big     to you sweetheart.

Jilly well done on your follies honey, thats wonderful news. Hoping to be on the 2ww with you but not too hopeful, will wait and see tomorrow.    

Quic update on mum, she came out of hospital yesterday after just under 3 weeks. Amazing really. Shes very weak but so happy to be home and doing very well. Lets hope it just gets better and better for her.

  to ck6, holly, erica, kj, julie, jilly, g, vil, jes, molly, holly, creaky, petal and to everybody else who I have missed (sorry!).

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shazia

Thanks Julie  

Yes it is such a relief, now just the long road to recovery and being extra vigilant cos of the risk of infection, although having said that the hospital discharged her from the ward yesterday at 4 and she had to wait in the transport office with all sorts of people for over 3 hours waiting for the ambulance to bring her home. If thats not a risk of infection what is?
Still mustn't complain really as the ward staff were fab.

How you doing babe? xxxx


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls,

Glad you had a fab time KJ and shame about the traffic, but I bet you were all singing in the queue (well for a bit anyway!) What is it? Keane -1 now! Will look out for a flying donkey on the TV on saturday!

Julie - just wanted to send you a big  cos you're normally the one who cheers everyone else up. I don't know if this will help but I'm going to tell you what the genetics specialist told me when I went to see her about my breast cancer worries. She worked out that i have 4 in 10 chance of getting sick and so she said ' if you feel blue you must tell yourself that you can only have 4 black hat days in every 10 - the rest must be white hat days'. I try to remember that if I'm having a downer and i really try not to have even 4 black hat days because i figure that if I live to be 100 I'll have wasted a lot of time wearing a black hat. 

Don't mean it to sound like a lecture, but maybe you could try this theory through the month - like maybe - except for the days around ov you can't get pg so try not to think about being pg (or failing to be pg) except at that time. So hard to do I know but being miserable will give you sad hormones and they're no good to anyone!

Hope you understand my twitterings and if you don't think its a good idea then blow me a raspberry - I'm far enough away not to hear it!!!

Big love to all,

Cathy


----------



## cathyA

Julie


  


Cathy


----------



## cathyA

Oh God..... just realise i'm not 37 anymore!!!! Need to change my profile. Where's that black hat!!!


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, sorry haven't had chance to catch up on any news apart from sending hugs to Julie  , thought I had better give you a new home, b4 someone else does  

Candy x


----------



## ERIKA

computers & IT people!!! Having a new server installed & got asked to switch computers off for an hour at half 12 yesterday, yeah right & have only just been able to switch back on. Now we're playing catch up, oh the joys!! Anway that's my rant over love & hugs to everyone & a few personals........................
Jo - Wishing you lots of   moving back to Australia & with IVF. Please keep in touch & let us know how you are getting on. Sounds like you've got a good plan.
Kim - Glad you had a fab holiday & enjoy all those concerts   lucky you.
VIL - Good to hear that things are moving forward for you both & hope the hydroscan goes well   Still laughing at the DIY garden hose version!!
Jilly -       for basting Thursday sweetie.
Holly - Glad you've had a great time with your sis & niece & I bet you won't want to say   later on today. Hope you enjoy Scotland even if it is with the MIL   & feel free to rant all you like when you get back. 
Jess - Good to hear that your appt has been brought forward   wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow   
Shazia - Great news that your mom is getting better & is home   
Julie - Understand completely where you are & how you're feeling   I always find being in work difficult after a result because you have to put this front on & pretend to be ok when you're not. Sounds like you've got some great mates, a very supportive DP & of course all of us on here so together I'm sure we will help you through.
Hello   Manda, Catwoman, Cathy, Molly, Petal, CR, CK & everyone else hope you're all ok. Well my body is being weird    since starting Clomid last August I get very strong AF pains for a week before she actually arrives. This has happened on the last 2 IUI's as well bad pains & every day. This time I've got the pains but not as bad & sometimes they disappear altogether. Maybe my body has just had enough of it all but I feel more positive than I did Friday. When the pains are there I think no........when the pains go I think yeah this could be it. Ah well not long until I find out for sure.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy

New home, sorry for delay, my sister turned up unannouced, when I was half way through making a new post, C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32068.new.html#new


----------



## Candy

Wow you are good Julie, posting on this one, b4 i even had time to lock the other    

Just had tea with my sister and a gossip in the shade, lovely breeze today.


----------



## CR

hello my lovelies.

special hugs to julie.  you are allowed to feel down of course.  i am so sorry you got a bfn.  and   you friend that said third time lucky.  i hope no trip to canterbury for you and holly.  i hope your work colleagues are being ok today.  

holly, glad to hear you are enjoying your overseas family and MIL is not too bad.  hope your trip goes well and you and the MIL are in one piece!!
i have been back to jimmy few times now and i agree with your sentiments on him, really really nice guy. 

ck6 - where are you my fellow pill buddy?  how are you?

special hi to jess and vic and moosey.

had first scan yesterday for third iui.  all looking good, all the horrible cysts disappeared and lining all ok.  and lighter af with taking pill for one month, bonus!!  started injections again last night.  have slightly altered puregon injection this time.  feeling mildly hopeful, i have changed my diet drastically and have noticed real physcial improvements, (i have revisited my homeopath and they have found that my thyroid is v v sensitive to wheat, well all gluten, so now i am on a gluten free diet.  apparently the thyroid is also known as "the third ovary", and the gluten/wheat has been v much affecting my hormones levels and would have struggled to have sustained a preg, even if i ever managed to ovulate).  so perhaps i may have found the key to my IF?  time will tell.  but i will feel healthy though even if nothing else!!  however both the accupunturist and the reflexologist have confirmed the gluten/wheat/hormone/ovary/preg/hormone connection.  so more injecting and here we go again on the iui merry-go-round.

next scan on monday and then week tomorrow on wednesday and probable basting week on friday.

if this third iui doesn't work for me this time, don't know what is next for us, as no nhs treatment for us, although i am pushing to get nhs treatment, it is EXTREMELY unlikely that i am going to get anything at all.  not sure if we will go for private ivf.  it seems so unfair, i have never claimed anything whatsoever in my life and yet some people never stop claiming, i struggle to see the fairness in this.

anyway hi to all you lovely FF girls, hugs to you all.
crxxxx

ps candy nice to hear you are taking it easy, take good care!


----------



## sunny24

hi girls i did a preg test today 4 days before should have and suprise it was neg i now i shouldn't have done it be i feel so neg this TX and was hope hopeing for a miracle i suppose    hope you all OK love Sunny24 xxx


----------



## petal b

oh sunny i am so sorry,but you never know,it can change it maybe to early

juileangel-so sad to hear that you are so down,but we all know how you feel.give yourself time.you are lucky to have such a nice friend who wrote you that letter,it was lovely and very true.......nice to have you back

holly-hope you have a nice trip and hope you are feeling alright now your sister has gone back(hope me saying that does not upset you)but hope your not to sad....and good luck with your MIL

c6-good luck with your scan and am glad that the cysts have disappeared

candy-hope you are feeling well,not long now,any advice you can give us ladies on starting ivf would be great,maybe i will e-mail you on that if you would not mind,should i not really do that on this thread,thats if you could bare it at the moment 

erika-i know what you mean about computers drive you mad don't they


----------



## Holly C

2005 Positive Vibe Campaign  
  
             
           

  CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

         
        

Minkey   2nd Time Lucky!       Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan,  7lb 1oz  
ShellyM   11.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!        Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz     
Northern Lass   21.06.04   1st Time Lucky!      Thomas born Sun 6th Feb  5lb 8.5oz   
Scarlet      29.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!          Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly      28.07.04   1st Time Lucky !      Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb   3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz     
Oink      20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!     Myles Roger born 14th of March   6lb 14oz, 
Morgan   26.08.04 Converted to IVF       Robin  and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss      13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky      Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy     03.11.04 IVF                           
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05  2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert  
Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05
Sims76 Natural BFP!

            
     
2ww Baby Makers  
     
Erica 02.07.05


Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

   
      

Jillypops                      
CR                                                                        

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!   

Teri
Shazia
Creaky
Jane
Molly 
VIL and Moosey 
Manda W 
SMCC 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham  - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Alicat - going again in June
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
Catwoman
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
Skinnybint -
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF
Jess P - off to IVF


----------



## Holly C

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your messages especially Petal    Lots of tears today with my sister and neice leaving and yes I did well up again at your post - but in a nice way. I'm feeling a bit fragile about lots of things at the moment but it will pass again I'm sure.

KJ - thanks for your pm - I will definitely text you tomoz  

Candy - sending you heaps of loves and hope it won't be too much longer for you!  So excited and will be in touch v v soon.

Love you all - don't know where I would be if I didn't have you lot 

H xxxxxxxxx

PS forgot to mention if the list is incorrect please let me know.  I've not been able to keep a close eye on you all so much in the last week or so.


----------



## petal b

holly-sorry honey did not mean to make you cry,just was thinking of you today and thought it would be a bad time,,will not say no more,but if you need to chat we are here.


----------



## CR

hi ya petal b and holly c.
holly sending you some smiles               
hope you feeling your normal self again soon.

morning   sunshine julie.  i am v confident you will soon find the pot of gold at the end of the  .
sending you some smiles too            

have a good wednesday everybody, even though it is still tuesday.
lovin you all.
crxxx

ps holly pls can you change me on the list to injecting.  thanks lovely.


----------



## Holly C

Thanks CR - done!  Great to hear how positive you are feeling and hope your regime helps things along!! Also pleased to hear that Jimmy has another member in his fanclub!! Haven't forgotten that you asked about Foresight - will pm you when I'm back from Edinburgh next week.

Jilly - heaps of     for basting today    It's lookin good!!

Hope you are feeling better Petal.  Will you have to go on those same drugs or will they find something else for you?  Did you see on the main home page that Marilyn Glenville is holding talks in your area?  Could be interesting....

Julie - I hope you are doing ok    It takes time doesn't it?  You constantly ask yourself questions that you can't answer and it doesn't help.  Your friend sounds like exactly the person you need to have in your life right now - so nice to find those special people.

Major house tidy mission on today before Keane and MIL arriving - arrrgghhh - so can't be bothered....


H xx


----------



## petal b

holly-am feeling abit better,but have to stay on these drugs,was so sick last week that the clinic said to go back down to one,then try again next week going up to three.not looking forward to that i can tell you.thanks for asking,will have a look at the home page about marilyn glenville.good luck with the clean up

cr-hope you have a good day,not very sunny today

morning to everyone else


----------



## petal b

juileangel-glad to see that you are letting it all out and feeling abit better today

well i am off to work now and the sun has just come out

candy-your day sounds better then mine,enjoy


----------



## mandaW

Goodmorning lovely ladies- where has the sunshine gone??

Jilly,    for tomorrow- will be thinking of you honey 

Julie- you sound back to you again. So glad you are feeling a little better,  

Holly- I love Keane, have a fantastic time, dont dance too much  . If you have time could you come up and clean my house  

Erika, know what you mean about Clomid and Af pains. It didnt agree with me at all, I felt dizzy (even more so than normal hahahah) and sick all of the time. The things we go through xxx

Sunny, so sorry about your BFN . When will we get our overdue BFPs on here?

Petal, hi honey. Enjoy work today xx

 Candy- not long now, Donna, Cr, Ck- where are you babe??,catwoman, creaky, rachel b, skinny, michelle, shazia, and everyone else xxxx

P.S. Have we heard from Babyfish- i dont seem to think so. The last I remember she was testing.......??xx


----------



## JED

Hi girls,
just wanted to pop on quickly to wish Jilly god luck with your basting tomorrow!  Will be sending you  vibes!

Jo xxx


----------



## rachael md

Just popped in to see how you were all doing.

Jill, good luck with the basting.

Sunny, do test again on the right day - my first pregnancy didn't test postive 4 days early, but did on the day (though I sadly has a missed m/c later).  This time I tested 3 day's early and it was very very faint.

Julie, sorry about your bfn - did you decide what you are going to do next?

CR and Jilly, sounds like all is going well inside you both - good luck, when do you baste?

I'm doing fine - have just told work the news (I was slightly dreading it but everyone seems to be really pleased - some of the senior management know I've been through fertility treatment as I needed time off so they are doubly pleased - its not often a workplace is pleased you are going to be on maternity leave!).  

good luck to you all, I'll pop back soon and hopefully this will send some positive vibes to you all for some more     

love rachael md


----------



## mandaW

What should I change my pic to?? Cant decide....................

Jilly, you got your lucky orange pants 4 tomorrow

Reception over Julie, good stuff. Bet the choc is going down well after being deprived for so long!!


----------



## mandaW

A picture of a lion stalking a giraffe


----------



## mandaW

Well i`m bored now. It`s raining that very fine- gets you soaking- kind of rain. Sat listening to James Blunt- what a fantastic album. Probably why we`re not busy at work, I keep singing!!! 

We are going on holiday at the end of next week for two weeks. The first week we`re off to devon. MMMMM plenty of scrumpy and clotted cream teas, cant wait!!!!! Have been really good, running every day and going on the rowing machine  (the bike picture will have to do) and doing a few sit ups too  . I`m shattered and Miss.babs is three inches shorter as she comes running with me. 

The second week, the world is our oyster. Maybe go down to Newquay of just take our time coming back up here. Cant wait. Dh is so ready for a holiday.

We went to his sisters wedding on Saturday.  His family get me so so mad i want to tell them to   sometimes. Dh`s sister is the center of their world, they ahve loads of money and she loves to spend it, and tells her dad is is so wonderful and gets rewarded with gifts, cars etc etc. Where Dh is the complete opposite. Very quiet, we never ask or take any handouts from them- and they hate not having that control over us. For example our wedding was really small, unfussy, relaxed- exactly what we planned. It wasnt grand enough for them so they left the reception and went to a casino!!!! Anyway the father of the bride speech on saturday went somthing like this..."i wasnt there for Michaels birth (he`s the eldest), but i was there for my darling daughters, it was the most wonderful day of my life. She is my world and my everything". It was as if DH didnt exist, and to make matters worse everyone keeps saying the speech was disgusting and that they feel sorry for DH- which has embarrased him even more as people picked up on what was said. He just feels so left out of the family, but doesnt want to be part of it if it means taking money. Its hard as i am so close to my parents, but i just say to DH that we are our family and when our miracle happens that`ll be the icing on our cake.

Sorry for ranting- feel better for getting that off my chest. Back to Mr.Blunt.......... la la la la xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there to all you lovely IUI girlies

I've been listening to James Blunt too!! - I think he's going to be huge.  I especially love the song about the 3 wisemen - it's in my head constantly.  I think he's playing at the Wireless festival today so we'll have to ask KJ (and Holly?) what he was like.

Jilly - good luck for basting and well done for taking matters at Fawlty towers into your own hands.

Manda - sounds like DH's family are a complete   nightmare, but the two of you will definitely have your own family of 3 soon.  Have a fantastic holiday - I love Devon and Cornwall (especially St Ives) and I'm sure you feel you could do with a break after all the treatment.

Julie - it's good to have you back.  Hope you are okay and managing to feel better about it all.  I'm with you on the chocolate front - I did try giving it up, but can't really do without it.

Hi to Holly, KJ, Jess, Petal, Molly, CR, CK6, Jo, Erica, Catwoman, VIL, Moosey, Jane, Rachael, Candy, Eva, Sarah, Sunny (phew, so many names!) and everyone I have missed

Have a lovely evening everyone.  Hope the sun is shining where you are too. 

love Rachel


----------



## jess p

Hi you lovely ladies!

I've picked myself up out of the big black BFN hole!

Just got back from seeing lovely cons at clinic - am going for another iui now!!!!! You can't kick me off the IUI Girls that easily!!

Also had some pretty amazing news - my FSH was 16 in May & down to 9.8 in June!!! - so a big thank you to Holly & the wheatgrass advice (& the tons of pineapple!).  Also, no cysts which helped.

Cons said that success rates were approx 20% so worth having another go before the wedding.  

He wanted me to take Clomid but I'm not going to for this one cos gives me acne & eczema which might look a bit grim in wedding pics! 

Will then do one more iui with Clomid & then, if FSH still low, try ivf. 

I'm still waiting for tel no of clairvoyant so will be interesting to see if I'm going to have a honeymoon baby!   

Just had some really bad news - get this - only having v small wedding, 16 of us at v v posh hotel & FIL has booked himself into our hotel on wedding night!!!! No one else is staying so will probably have to see him at breakfast! 

He is horrible, selfish man who left MIL for another woman, then went back, then left & shacked up in a flat with new woman but bought his washing at weekends for MIL to do!!!  

Luckily DP is nothing like him & me & SIL have a good old moan about him!   

Sorry for rant!  Manda, I know what you mean about insensitive FILs!  


Julie - sorry to hear that you've been so down - guess it's probably still lots of bottled up anger from m/c - other people's problems seem so insignificant in comparison, it's hard to be civil to stupid people!! 

Jilly - thanks for kind messages & good luck for basting!  I love Embrace -DP got me tickets to see them in Cambridge & it was fab - thought I'd died & gone to heaven!

Erica - how are you? Hope 2ww not too awful.

Who was saying about Clomid? Was it you, Erica?  anyway, I had mega amazing orgasms on it!!!!! Has anyone else had this? - they lasted for ages!!!!  Almost made up for the millions of bad side affects!

Hi to CR, g, Petal, Donna, Cathy, Molly, Rachel (x2), Manda, KJ, Creaky, Skinny, Jo, Gwen, Eva, Bun Bun, Jodi & all the other lovelies,

Please let it be our turn soooooooooooooooon!
Love Jess xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

hi all

hope everyone is ok hugs to all

so much to catch up on 

well i am still waiting af last one was may,have done test but they were a no go so just waiting .
have had a bad week so far one of the lads fell in school on monday and has broken his wrist in 2 places and now that means weekly vist to the hossie

right i am off for a sock in the bath 
love to all

gwen
xx


----------



## shazia

Hello beautiful ladies,

Sorry not been around today, just been busy. Hospital went really well this am I thought. Was only day 8 so was expecting nothing but when I was scanned I had loads (20+!!). Obviously we hope that most of them amount to nothing but at the moment there are no lead follies so am hoping some of them will grow. Am back on Friday and if nothing has happened they will increase my dosage which seems a bit weird to me but I presume they know what they are doing. 

So Jilly althoiugh we will be alittle bit apart I hope we manage to become cycle buddies. Thanks hun for asking after me, you're a real sweetie.

Love to Julie, erica, eva, holly, molly, manda, vil, petal, ck6 (who is on hols for those of you who are asking after her) and all the other lovelies I have forgotten.

Huge kisses

Shazia


----------



## Holly C

Sorry girlies - running out the door to plane for Edinburgh.  Just a quick post - Jilly - was a day ahead of myself - good luck for today    

Erica - hope you're ok!!!  Thinking of you on Saturday    

Back Monday!

xxxxx's
H

PS Manda - Keane were fantastic!!!!!!!  Also got to meet KJ and her DH wooo hooo - they are fab!!  What a great night!


----------



## sunny24

hi girls just thought that i would let you know that my 3rd iui has resulted in a bfn dont know weather to have a rest ,have my last and final iui or go straight to ivf. i am so heart broken i just dont think that life is fair we could give so so much, but ??       

good luck to all the other girls wishing you all


----------



## mandaW

Jilly, good luck, good luck, good luck     orange outfit, you are so funny XX

julie, morning angel, your cats sound adorable

Sunny, i`m so sorry. We`re all hear for you xxxxxxxxxxx

Morning everyone else, 

Holly, how great you met KJ. Glad you had a great time xxxxxxx


----------



## CR

morning lovelies.

just popped on quickly from work, norty norty!

jilly - loads and loads of pos vibes to you for basting.  hope it all goes well for you.

shazia - thanks for letting us know about ck6.  hope she is ok?  and loads of pos vibes to you also for your folly growing.

sunny - so sorry to hear about your bfn.  look after yourself.

manda w -    your FIL.  HOW insensitive of him.

julie - so glad you are sounding bit happier.  and the m&m's, you chocolate queen you!!  

jess - get you on the wheatgrass, and you were only taking a reduced dose for a while!!!  how long have you been taking them to get this reduction in your fsh??  glad you having another go at iui.  wow, your effects from the clomid, give me the clomid!!!!     wish i had taken it for more than one month now!!

holly - hope you have a fab time in edinburgh.  and MIL is not too bad.  

me - since cutting out gluten, sugar and diary, i feel top dollar and my libido has come back.  DP is very pleased about this!!!  weight is dropping off.  the gluten, diary and sugar must be have been strangling me!! especially with the improvements so visible in just 5-6 days.  on day 6 of injecting.  blimey had a painful puregon one last night, think DP must have hit a sensitive bit, it bleed for ages, bless him, it will make him nervey about doing more.  

hi to everyone,   erika, catwoman, topsham, kj and everyone else i've forgotten. hope you are all ok.
love and hugs to you all.
crxxx


----------



## CR

yeah and it's not like i eat unhealthy usually either.  always wholegrain bread, little if any sugar and only light/skimmed diary now and again.  but makes all the difference cutting it out totally.  well it has to me.  could be the root of all my IF probs.  trying not to be too confident tho, early days.

enjoy your juicy nectarine julie.  and you are defo the chocolate queen .  and enjoy your choccy evening this evening, you deserve it for giving up chocolate for so long.  god, i need some chocolate.......


----------



## CR

don't blame you whatsoever for not giving up chocolate ever ever again.  what kind of world would it be without galaxy chocolate, it's just not worth thinking about it!!

yes, still seeing reflexologist.  she is just so informed, i've never met such a good one.  thanks ever so for recommending her.  i am back tomorrow last one prior to basting.  and accupunture on monday.  i am doing everything i can think of to get a bfp, if it doesn't work, i don't know what i will do!!

how was the nectarine?  and how many hours until you can open that huge bag of minstrels?
crxx


----------



## mandaW

Jilly, did you wear your orange knickers?
Good luck on the 2ww, i`ve got a good vibe about this one for you, must be me being mystic!!!!

Julie, had a twirl the other night, havnt had one for ages. To die for mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Hi cr, how you doing babe??

Massive thunderstorm here. Very exciting I must say, saves me watering the garden tinight anyway!!! Just been invited to another wedding- not family this time so it should be good- now what hat to wear..................


----------



## mandaW

Jilly, have you had Tesco fresh cream horns----- fantastic!!!!


----------



## mandaW

This is my hat for Newcastle races next month. Will have a look now for a wedding one. 

What about cornettos?? Yumm


----------



## mandaW

Julie, angel is gorgeous


----------



## CR

hello manda julie and jilly!!
blimey been away for 2 hours and you girls have done 2 pages!!
manda absolutely love the hat and bag!  am i right in thinking you work in hats?
can you be our summer hat and bag consultant??

jilly - my clinic (same as julie's) said to have BMS on basting day in the evening after basting in the morning.  but we all have such different clinics with different advice.  guess, as julie says, soon as you feel comfortable. perhaps try jess's clomid trick hahahahahahaha.  glad basting went ok.

julie - glad you enjoyed the chocolate!!
crxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Afternoon lovely ladies
  computers &    IT people. Got told to shut computers down for an hour at 12.30 on Monday while a new server was installed & nothing has worked properly since. We've had no system, mail, printers, internet etc & now have a huge backlog of work.......what an awful  week. On top of that things aren't good for me   but I'll come back on tomorrow or Monday & update as I can't "talk" about it now, sorry.
CR - It's all sounding great for this cycle   lining, cysts have gone, new diet working etc hoping this is the one   
Sunny - So sorry to hear your news    we do understand how you are feeling & are here if & when you want us.
Holly - I was jealous about U2 but now Keane as well, you cheeky   Great that you got to meet Kj & had a fab time. Enjoy Scotland & I hope your MIL doesn't do your head in too much   
Jilly - Glad the basting went well hunny     it all sounds very good & you sound very positive always a good thing. Really hope this is the cycle for you.
Julie - Nice to see you getting back to yourself sweetie   & you're back on the chocolate with avengance...........go girlfriend   
Manda -   to FIL, families eh! Your hat is gorgeous you'll look stunning at the races. Not long until your holiday, bet you can't wait.
Jess - Great to hear that you're doing IUI again, hoping this lot of treatment works   Mega orgasms on Clomid you lucky thing. I've been on it for 9 months & with a DF in the army & always away, what a waste   
Shazia - Wow   20+ that's amazing. Hope that just 3 take charge & grow to the size you need, good luck.
Hello   Petal, Catwoman, Candy (not long now), Rachel, Kim & everyone else.
"Speak" soon, have a good evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## CR

hi erika

pain about your computer system, you weren't doing anything to make it crash in this good weather were you?   
hope things are not too bad for you and we are all here when you are ready...

take good care
crxxx


----------



## sunny24

hi girls thanks for the support love and   i think i may go to the pub   tonight seem as though i have been good for the past 2w xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunny24

will do jillypops good luck for your tx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Erika sweetheart hope everything is ok. So sorry you are having a tough time of it.

Well done with your basting Jilly.   loads of luck babe. Will be sending positive vibes your way every day. Not sure if my hospital does basting at the weekends but would be very surprised if they did as it seems most of the staff can just about manage mon to fri!!

How about flakes Julie Not a choc fan at all but can't seem to get enough of them at the moment. Very weird.  

Holly hope you have a great w/e in Edinburgh (although you will already be back by the time you read this!)

XXXX


----------



## shazia

Take it easy Jilly and let dh look after you, you deserve it. They did say spotting was normal due to the catheter problem didn't they. Was it painful?
X


----------



## shazia

Sunny

so sorry to hear your news. Take it easy and look after yourself. Thats means at least two pints of your fav tipple, ff orders!!!


----------



## shazia

I'm sure it will be darling. Did they let you relax at all after or did you get up and leave straight away cos I know different places do it differently. 

Am having a bit of a nostalgic time at the mo and listening to the Housemartins!!! Forgotten what good music sounded like.

XXXX


----------



## shazia

Will do darling, they have already changed the time as was sposed to be there at 8am(!) and when I rang today to order more drugs they changed it to 10. Were they going to let me know I ask myself

Think for a minute, stop for a minute la la la la la. Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jess p

Hi ladies,

Just been round Tescos with one of Julie's wonky trolleys!  Got special offer on Green & Black's organic choc - bought bar of choc & butterscotch (for DP!!) & Choc & ginger for moi!! £1.50 off so would be stupid not to!!! (Ate most of mine in car park!!)    

Poor old DP got late meetings in London so not back at station til 9.45 pm & will have to go & pick him up. 


Sunny - so, so sorry - makes you feel really crap & nothing seems to make you feel better til you're ready to perk up again - sending BIG  

CR - diet sounds v impressive!  I am on a chicken salad & pineapple & chocolate & Pimms diet at moment!!! (Can't have Pimms at work though cos kids will smell it on my breath & tell Sir!!).  Am having tons of organic fruit & veg & a million wheatgrass tablets each day!

Jilly - basting sounded fine - first 2 really hurt me but 3rd one I didn't even know she'd finished doing it!!  Supposed to have tons of BMS after iui but usually too sore & knackered!!
Orange outfit made me    Not really my colour - I prefer pink or blue!!

Manda - you make amazing hats!  have you got a website we can have a look at? Perhaps you could make a FF orange creation!  Was wondering about having one of those feather things in my hair for my wedding ( can't remember what they're called?!), haven't found one I like yet!

Shazia - your follies sound a bit crazy! I'm sure the little   must be able to hit the jackpot with that many bouncing around!  

Got to ring up for this month's FSH level tomorrow - bit nervous in case it's gone up again - not had many pineapples this month so bought 6 today from Tescos - 44p each, bargain!!

Wedding is on August 2nd (which is a Tues) - only 16 of us at lovely posh hotel - 2nd time around for both of us so not a big white do!  Need to lose a stone in 5 weeks           Will just be easier to have pics airbrushed!!

Holly, - hope Scotland is fine with MIL & not too stressful!

My mum saw Zita West on This Morning & took lots of notes for me!!  Apparently you've got to still "enjoy life" to conceive & a little of what you fancy is ok - phew!! 

But stress & diet plays BIG part, so may have to reduce working hours to 4 days a week - yippee!!!   Will try & convince DP that, although I'll lose a fifth of my salary, will be cheaper than tons of IVF!!  

Hope everyone has a stress free evening!


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

jilly and shazia - how much chatting today you gas-bags  glad basting went ok jilly

erica   for whatevers hurting just now

jess, naughty naughty with the G&B's but oh so necessary 

manda - these hats are amazing! you're very clever 

sunny24, sorry to hear your news hun, hope you've had a good old drinkie tonight 

well it was fab to meet holly and dh last night, we had a good old natter and jumped our butts off to Keane, was a BRILLIANT concert, am now gagging for August and the eden project gig. journey home was a million times better than monday thank god...been knackered today though, stayed in bed till midday 
holly - cant wait to do it again at REM next week!!  
and pssstt everyone - holly's dh is very cute.....
meeting holly made me more excited about the september meet, anyone else gonna come along....?

i have just been getting donkey ready for live8, as well as a make poverty history tshirt, he is now wearing my orange knickers   he looks a right plonker  didnt think they'd fit him,  my **** must be bigger than i think  tail is a bit of a prob  but he'll have to put up with it  he has orange ribbons hanging from each leg and orange feathers hanging off his ears. am gonna have some explaining to do if anyone asks me what the orange thang is all about 

right off to bed

 and  to all

kj x


----------



## keemjay

jilly jilly calm calm 

if your follies were that size and you jabbed on mon morn  then they would have had time to grow on a bit to at least 16 and 14, prob a wee bit bigger i'd say. am positive that the bigger one would be fine and mature, the others may not have quite made it but then again maybe they did, who knows? 
clinics pee me off with these get-out clauses of why they cant do things on certain days, if its better to do the basting on a certain day then THATS WHEN THEY SHOULD DO IT   reminds me of my 3rd cycle when they said basting couldnt be on the wed (the best day) cos mr R was too busy, ahem i was paying for this txt!!!

rant over

adult party is for anyone at all, its in essex, theres a thread in the meetings section. £25 a head i think it was...

kj
really going to bed now....


----------



## CR

morning chocolate queen.  glad you had a good night at your friend's.

and kj, so jealous you are going to Live8.  have a fab time with your wonkey donkey, will defo look out for you.

jilly - be sure to be resting up.

erika - hugs to you lovely.

have a good sunny day everyone.
off to do some work 
crxxx

ps jilly hope you are trifle belly gets better soon. and good luck shazia with scan.  i'm dreading mine on monday morning, this scan last time they told me the cyst bad news.  hopefully the extra puregon injects have banished any cysts.


----------



## ERIKA

Hello lovely ladies  
Special thanks   to CR, Jillypops, Shazia, Kj & Julie for thinking of me & big huge thanks to you all for always being there   through thick & thin.
On the plus side I decided to book a holiday last week as I'm feeling the stress & strain of the last year & also want some quality time with my DF  We go to Rhodes on the 13th for a week & boy I need this holiday so much. This last 11 months have been so very hard & I feel like I've done most of it on my own, not DF's fault but it does make it harder that he's away all the time. I feel like a coiled spring ready to burst  & really need to relax, wind down & refocus. A greek baby wow that would be fantastic, guess I can dream  can't I.
Well my awful week got far worse yesterday & I'm a right state today. My hospital test date was yesterday, I made it 2nd July as  has arrived 2 days after testing on the previous 2 IUI's & I thought if she appeared it would save the emotional turmoil of testing & if she didn't I was in with a good chance. Anyway my DF surprised   me by coming home Weds night so I decided to test yesterday morning as he was there. Yep, BFN again, you would think I'd be used to it now but it actually gets harder. I was ok at first, came into work (because I had to) & then the day just got harder & harder. By the time I got to the car park at 5pm last night the   started & then I couldn't stop. I asked DF not to ring as I didn't want to speak to anyone so of course he did & that made me even worse. He said that he cried too as it was the last go & the end of that treatment. We had a good talk but I really needed hugs & couldn't have any   Anyway I continued to blub & gave myself the most amazing headache which is still there today plus eyes that are half shut so I look very attractive, not!! Today I feel incredibly sick with a jumbled head  I guess IVF is the next step but with a 2 year waiting list & me being 37, we are going to have to sort something else out. My hospital have just changed things, IVF used to be £2500 plus drugs but now they do an all inclusive price of £3000. As drugs are expensive I guess this is better   Anyway we'll have a good chat while we're away & make a plan of action but for now I'm going to continue to cry as I can't seem to find the tap to turn the tears off   I know I'll pick myself up again, you have to don't you & I will become stronger it just doesn't feel like that at the moment. I've been on Clomid since last August & have just done 3 IUI's & it all feels like a waste of time. All those side effects, moods, bloating, flushes & all for nothing. Ah well, Rhodes on the 13th & the start of a new era. Sorry for being so miserable   but that's just how I'm feeling. I'm even getting tearful typing   I really must get a grip.
Sorry for the me, me, me mail  lots of     to those in the 2ww, up for basting, with appts etc I just can't catch up with all the news at the moment, sorry. I'd better go & continue with this backlog of work. I'll catch up with you all next week, thanks for your support & for always being there I really do appreciate it. Have a great weekend everyone. 

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay

oh erika sweetie, i'm so sorry  we all know that feeling, when you just cant believe in anything ever being right again. but it will get better i promise, you just have to get thru this tough bit. 3 months ago i thought my world had ended and my eyes would never recovering from the crying but you know now i think this is just the beginning of a new era, its different to how i thought my life was going but its certainly not as awful as i thought. you never know whats coming next for you and df. theres a quote that we use all the time when we are not sure what to do next. its by Voltaire

*"if we dont find something pleasant, at least we shall find something new"* 
often things are pleasant and new which is even better and i truly hope you can find that in Rhodes

heres extra hugs hope it makes up for the the ones you need most from df but cant have
     
kj


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Erika
I am so sorry.    Your post brought a tear to my eye - as you verbalise much of the disappointment we all feel when there is a negative. I am so pleased that you are both treating yourselves to a lovely holiday. Miracles can and do happen so you must never give up hope. But i know you are in a place where that would seem impossible... 
Please you are thinking about IVF - you need closure with iui as for whatever reason it didn't work. At least with IVF you get a much clearer picture of what's going on.  
But for now, take some 'you' time and try and look after yourself and DF - who sounds absolutely lovely.  
Eva xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Kj (will keep the quote in mind), Julie (won't ever loose sight of the dream)& Eva
Thanks for lovely messages      
They started the   again, why is it that the nicer & lovelier people are to you in difficult times the more you cry   
I appreciate all of your thoughts & know you are all right it's just all so raw at the moment & hurts so much. I will get over it & become   again & really don't know how I'd do any of that without all of you on here.
I'm off again   so am going to go. Have a great weekend & I'll be back next week & more cheerful I promise.

Erica.xx


----------



## cathyA

Julie - how long have you been a cat?

Erica - sorry to hear your bad news. But having had my first IVF appt yesterday, the con said i wasn't old (I'm just 3 so theres plenty of hope for you too. (And he said if you look younger than your years  - he said he thought i was early 30s -he usually finds that your ovaries are young too! Sweet talker! I liked him!   ) Pop over to the IUI turned IVf thread - there are some great stories of girlies who had several neg IUI's and then caught first time with IVF.Have a good hols and come back to it with a fresh head later.

KJ - have a fab time tomorrow you little party animal! Will be looking for the donkey! You'll have to bring him to the party in Sept so we recognise you!!

Big love to all,

Cathy


----------



## creaky

Hello girls,

It must be Friday as I'm back again (it's the only day I get a chance to get on here and catch up)

Erica - so sorry for the BFN, hope you can get on IVF sooner than a two year wait, that really is pants!

KJ - have a great time at Live8, will be thinking of you in the thick of things while I'm listening on the radio....

Julie - so good to have you back, and good to see that you are feeling brighter....

Jess - how could you give the G&B's Butterscotch to DH, it really is delectable, I would have scoffed that on the drive home.....

Big Hello to Holly, Eva, Shazia, Caroline, Jilly, Cathy, Victoria and Moosey, Petal, Catwoman, and everyone I havent named..... (too many names too remember...my head is mostly full of cotton wool!)

SO a quick update on my progress (or not)...I have put on a full 3kg since last week, which is amazing, so only another couple to go before I am at my 20BMI again...Hurrah!

Still relaxing and getting mentally prepared for the onslaught of IVF in Aug/Sept...listening to my hypnotherapy CD.....still drinking and smoking a little, so really must find my willpower again soon....

Got a scary weekend ahead, with stepdaughters 13th birthday party.....arghhhh....I'm wondering whether they'll squeal endlessly like the ten year olds a couple of months ago.....Thankfully I am horse-sitting again for a friend, so if it all gets too much I can leave them with DP and escape to the field for some peace and quiet!

Take care all

Creaky x


----------



## Rachel B

Erica - I'm so, so sorry.  Your post really moved me too, and you described exactly how I have been feeling, as my 3rd and final IUI failed in June.  I can't quite accept the fact that IVF is the next step, but will have to get my head around it.  It seems there are lots of us though who will be IUI turned IVF girls together.

I'm feeling very ****** off about the IVF thing today though as I have just found out that Hampshire is the only place where not even one go is funded by the NHS.  We had kind of resigned ourselves to going privately for one go, but had hoped to have one on NHS as well, as I don't see how we can pay for more than one.  I feel a letter to my MP coming on - at least I will feel that I am doing something.

Hello to all you other lovely girlies - Jilly good luck for 2ww - It HAS to be someones turn soon   

Have a lovely weekend everyone

love Rachel


----------



## alicat

Well we start our last go at iui on Monday 3rd time lucky hopefully. We had a break from our 2nd attempt which was in April been doing acupuncture taking vitamins and all the rest so were been   we just Hope this one works or else its on to ivf  hopefully it wont come to that fingers crossed.


----------



## g

Hi there,

Having a really weird dream. Got up in the night and realised period still hadn't come. (2 days late-Wow).Did a test and saw 2 pink spots on the stick.Have stared at it for 2 hrs and spots still there!!!

I feel really bloated like AF will visit at any moment.

Are these tests accurate?Have lost the instruction so not sure if I'm reading it properly. Have been ttc for nearly 8yrs, and am about to turn 40.

I know its a dream.My mind and body are teasing me.This sort of thing only happens to other people.

Luv
g.


----------



## alex28

OMG - i think congratulations are in order - do another test tomorrow.

Was the test you had past its sell by date seeing as you lost the instructions - if not then i think you can start to celebrate!


----------



## shazia

Erika, so so so sorry that the last try didn't work for you. I feel so sad for you sweetheart. Please try and keep your chin up and have the best time in Rhodes with lovely df. Thinking of you  

Jilly, had a good scan on Friday , two follies on left side, 14 x 10 and 12 x 10 (my hospital know that I take my time so thats pretty good growing for me!!)Back tomorrow so keep fingers crossed. How you feel? What day on 2ww are you up to?

Big hugs and kisses to everyone else, sorry short post but in rush as mil birthday today and need to go clear tesco's out of flowers!!!


----------



## jess p

Hi Jilly,

Read your post about folicle size - wasn't me with 25mm & abandonned - I'd be over the moon!!

I think it must have been an ivf cycle person cos only need to be over 14mm for iui.  Mine grew 5mm over the weekend.

Good luck!

Erica - so, so sorry about BFN.  I'm sure the holiday will do you good and help you to feel more positive again.

Creaky - well done for piling on the pounds -I'm willing to donate a few kgs of lard if you like!  

KJ hope you had a fab time yesterday!
We're off to REM on Friday at Portman Rd. I might do an orange face thing like Mr Stipe!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## jess p

Forgot to say - bad news about my FSH, gone up again, now 14.3 so really gutted, will be back on pineapples!

Not feeling v confident about this one!

Jess xxx


----------



## pawre

Hi, I'm just jumping in here.  I'm sorry I don't know whos whos.  It was suggested to ask a "Holly" but I can't find her??  Or if anyone else can give me any info they know it would be great.

I'm going in for my second IUI attempt early next week.  I'm also taking 100mg of clomid for 5 days.  

I'm wondering, if clomid and herbs mix?  especially red raspberry leaf tea  (although I'm not sure if it helped) My lining seems to be on the thin side.  What about red clover herbal tea? during ttc/iui/clomid??

Thank you for reading.  Baby dust to all!


----------



## jodsterrun

Hello everybody,
I'm really sorry to see that we still haven't had any good news on the site for a while.
I know I haven't been on for a while but had computer problems (created by me).

Unfortunately I'm not bringing any good news either.  Just seem to be experiencing bad things recently.  One of our anaesthetic technicians at work committed suicide at work in his office on Friday.  Absolutely awful, and really not looking forward to being back at work tomorrow as I work less than 20m from where it happened.
The hardest part is that this is unfortunately not uncommon amongst Anaesthetists, so we're all trained to look out for signs of depression and suicide in colleagues.  It's not as common amongst Anaesthetic technicians who assist us.
Anyway, I spoke to this guy last week, as we all had, and I had no idea or clue that this would happen.

Really horrible, and it's left me feeling pretty empty.
It seems that IVF and related things are taking a back seat to the rest of life lately.

I hope everyone else is healthy and relatively happy, and if not, then please say so to someone.
Hopefully we'll see some BFP's on here to cheer everyone up soon.

Love Jodi


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

well my holidays are all over now and i'm back to work today   but what a fab couple of weeks! have written about live8 on girl and boy chat...

holly hope cold play were good on sat night  and mil visit is ok 

jess - holly and i are seeing REM on sat so dont wear them out!! great idea on the orange painted face - what is that all about anyway?

erika - hope your weekend was ok and you have taken care of yourself 

g - any developments - sounds very positive to me 

creaky - how were the 13yr olds   

molly 

right best get to work 

kj x

jodi - just caught your post - how utterly awful, not surprised you are feeling terrible, sending you strength to get thru the day  out of interest i'm wondering why its so common amongst anaesthetists


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi KJ,
it's common because anaesthetists are pretty highly strung and don't take mistakes or mishaps easily.  Also, you have easy access to some deadly drugs that would make a very pleasant way to die.  That's what this anaesthetic tech did.  He had obviously watched for a long time.

There you go, simple reasons, but awful
Jodi


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Hope you are all ok.

Julie glad to see you back.

G have you retested let us know?

Holly hope your weekend is going well.

Had a full weekend myself in london Saturday for a hen night and was out Friday for dinner as DH now 30.

Still trying to lose weight but with little success.

Anyway waiting for AF then its 21 day count down to start sniffing, feeling scared about all this.

Take Care

Jane12


----------



## Holly C

Hello best girls!

Phew - busy old trip to Scotland with a MIL who doesn't stop talking!!!  OMG - she hardly stops to draw breath and if I don't answer she quips that she thought I'd gone to sleep    It's v v tiring I can tell you.

I haven't been back through all the posts but Erica - I'm so sorry to hear about the BFN.  Hope you are okay  .  You're in my thoughts and I hope the journey towards that precious BFP won't be too much longer.

KJ - haven't popped on to read  about your Live8 experience yet in Boy/Girl but I can imagine it was mind blowing!!  Did donkey make it to tele??  Thanks for warming up Coldplay - they were great in Glasgow and MIL really enjoyed it - got right into it bopping away!  How was first day back at work??

Molly -  

Julie - sounds like just the weekend you needed - chilled!  Hope your doing ok and the rawness is easing    Hope work stops bothering you and taking you away from us!!

Jodi - what a horrible thing to have happen at your work.  I can imagine you are all feeling really numb and bewildered.  Sucide is such a complicated thing and plays on so many emotions.  Take good care.

Jess - sorry to hear about the FSH!  Really hope with an increase in the number of wheatgrass your taking (21 per day) - that this will help to reduce it.... REM will be fantastic and I can't wait.... agree Mr Stipe is very odd but orange is a great colour!

Hi Manda - loving that hat and bag!  Gorgeous colour!!

Hello Jilly and Shazia - hope you two are doing ok  

Welcome Pawre - it's not advisable at all to drink raspberry leaf tea when ttc.  In fact it's a tea that woman who are near to giving birth take to bring on labour.  Steer well away from all herbs during this time and for clarification I would seek the advice of a herbalist if you have one that you see regularly.

It's my birthday today.... and I've got that whole 'I can't believe I'm 35 and don't have kids' thing going on - sigh.  I just popped out to get some bits and pieces and walked past a lovely looking couple in a cafe who were looking at ultrascan piccies - they looked so happy and the DH in particular looked amazed and excited.  Needless to say I felt a bit emotional but who knows - they may have been ttc for ages too....well gotta comfort myself with thoughts like that!

Off out to Tower 42 in the City to drinks at the Vertigo Bar and then for dinner at Rhodes 24.  Should be good but only if the MIL talks about something other than herself   Talk about self obsessed!!  Speaking of which I'm feeling really bad - our lovely neighbour fed Mr Claws while we were away and her DH ended up going into hospital with a horrible insect bite that got infected - he's still in and went in on Friday.  She had to continue feeding the cat which she insists was fine but I feel terrible.  They have a little boy - 11 months and the nurse told her yesterday that it's probably best if she doesn't bring him in to visit....  she wasn't asking me to look after him but I said I'm happy to help out but unable to today.  She doesn't know it's my birthday and I've been out this morning and still haven't had lunch and then I've got a few things to do and then get ready to go out tonight.  I feel bad as maybe I should have put myself out a bit more than I did.... she does have family who live in our village tho.... eeek - still feel bad birthday/babysitting/guilt arrrgghhhh I think I'm going mad!

Starving - best go and eat.

Speak soon lovelies!!

H xxxx

PS Jane - hi lovely!  Keep up the good work - I'm sure it will be all worth it!!


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, wishing you all heaps of love & babydust  

Awww Jodi how awful, thinking of you.

Jess enjoy REM on Friday, Holly & Kim hope you manage to find each other on Saturday, Kim is the donkey going 

Thinking of you Molly   

Holly your drive sounds totally draining hope coldplay made up for it, you must have the patcience of a saint   

 Happy Birthday sweetie   really hope it won't be long before things change and that this is your year  

Love to all not mentioned and good luck to all of those on the dreaded 2ww Cxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32331.new.html


----------



## keemjay

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY!!!   
            

and a  for you birthday blues and complications - you sound like me - always worrying if i have done the right thing or should do something else!
have a lovely evening 
candy - no donkey isnt going to REM - my arms havent recovered from sat yet!!

v quiet on here at the mo - wheres everyone gone?

kj x


----------



## Candy

Kim its the first time I have been able to log on all day, so maybe everyone else has had problems ?


----------



## jess p

Holly - you are indeed going  !!

You're supposed to be the one with your feet up being waited on cos it's your             

Hope MIL has bought you something fab to make up for al that yacking!

KJ - Live8 sounds fab! Can't believe story about friends having tickets stolen, would be so heartbraking!
That Mr Stipe is v v strange - lovely voice - will really blub to "Everybody Hurts".

Julie - you sound so much better when you're back on the chocolate!! Your body obviously needs it!!

Jodi - so sorry about awful time at work.  Makes you feel really guilty but it sounds like a pretty determined attempt, I'm sure there'd have been nothing you could have done.  
Does make you stop & think (cos I'm sure we've all been there when life really seems pointless  ) - feel so sorry for his family.

G - have you retested yet - we need some good news!

Got scan on Weds but not holding my breath, expect there to be 1 teeny weeny duff folicle!  Drinking tons of pineapple juice - luckily I still love it!

Manda - have you got a website for your fab hats?

Got to go, DP is moaning about me being on here!!!

Have a great evening Holly!!

Love to all!,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone.

Just taken me an age to catch up on the posts. Holiday was okay - a bit up and down. Weather wasn't great. Scenery was spectacular when the rain eased up, which wasn't for long. Cottage and resort were lovely. Was nice to get away though.

Not many personals but just wanted to send a huge  to Erica. Had been thinking +++'s for you while I was away. Your post made me really sad... It is very hard to pick yourself up sometimes and I know what you mean about not being able to find the tap. I hope your holiday brings a little brightness back into your life and you can come up with a plan to help you move forward. xxx

Jess - keep going with the wheatgrass & pineapple juice. It will drop again... 

Jodi - how awful for you to experience your colleague's suicide. Don't beat yourself up about not seeing it though. Those who intend to do it will hide the signs very well as they don't want to be stopped... x

Holly -   hope you enjoy your evening. So glad you and KJ met up...

Kim - thanks for pm. Will check out Girl and Boy thread for Live8 news. Will pm you in a mo... 

Candy -   to you too. Are you feeling okay? Hope DH's grandad is on the mend...

Sorry for all the BFNs - hoping no news is good news from G.

 for everyone and better news on this new thread...

Love Molly
x


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there everyone

Firstly, a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Holly.     .  Hope you have a great evening and MIL pipes down!

I know exactly how you feel age wise - I had my 35th birthday a few weeks ago.  I'd always imagined having at least 3 children by now (plus of course, loads of money, a big house in the country...... )  Where did it all go wrong?!  We WILL be pregnant/with a newborn baby by the age of 36 though - definitely!!

KJ - Glad you enjoyed Live8.  It looked brilliant, if tiring!  I did look for your donkey but couldn't really see any further than the VIPs at the front.

Jodi - sorry you are having such a hard time.  I hope life gets easier for you soon.

Just a quick question for you all as well.  I have just had the results of my hair analysis.  I had naively thought it would show how healthy I am.   Couldn't have been more wrong!!  Apparently I have major low blood sugar problems, adrenal insufficiency and, with the exception of zinc, am totally lacking in pretty much every mineral tested (except for calcium, which was so high it was off the scale!).  Has anyone else had this analysis?  How were your results?  If nothing else, it has increased my commitment to organic, healthy living, which can only help in terms of IF I guess.

Hi Molly and Jess - you've just beaten me with your postings.

Hello to everyone else.

Rachel xx


----------



## shazia

Hi girlies

Holly WOOO HOOOO              

Hope you have had a great day darling. You and I are very close its my birthday on Sunday and I will also be 35. All the best people are born in July!!!!

Jodi, so sorry to hear the news of your work colleague. Its such a hard thing to deal with. Hope you get lots of support from your other work colleagues.

Hi Jilly have been to the hospital this morn and the follies are still growing, not quite big enough yet so back again on wednesday. Am hoping they will be able to give me a bit of good news then i don't want to have to wait until after the weekend cos am sure they don't bast at w/e and I don't want to miss it as i've come this far. Do you know what size they are sposed to get to? How you feeling babe?

Lots of love to everyone


----------



## petal b

holly   hope you have a great night happy birthday

know how you feel my birthday is soon and i am 30 OH MY GOD, did anyone else feel like this when they turned 30 i dont want to leave my 20's 

jilly-i had a lap and dye done at christmas and it did show mild  pco (sorry not pcos)i never knew that there was a diffence,but it did show up for me,but when i had icsi i had too many eggs so this is how they saw it  (only symptom)
through a treatment.but by having the operation they removed them.dont know if this info will help you or not,but it should show up,sorry thats all you asked and i went on and on about things you did not ask about ,but only found out that i had it after a few treatments 

rachel-i never knew that having that done could show so much where did you get it done

molly- glad you had a nice break

hello to everyone else,i am not going for ivf until september now,in a funny way i am enjoying the break from it all.and this sounds weird but even though i want to do ivf very badly,i don;t if you know what i mean.by taking time out i feel  abit normal again and not all over the place(even though i have my moments).but it never goes away the feeling of wanting a baby does it,but you try and carry on.have got so many people a round me who are pregnant at the moment and the more i try and be normal with them all and say that i am fine with it(am happy for them all but wish it was me too,but try and be all happy around them)they talk about it all the time,and i wish they would'nt,they can't win can they.  

anyway thats my moaning out of the way,i think it is the tablets(still making me feel and be sick)making me moan 

shazia-good luck for wednesday

juile-hope you are well

speak to you all tomorrow

luv petal b


----------



## g

Hi there,
Well the good news is that AF is still late. 
The hospital will scan me in 2 weeks and then I'll know for sure.. It's a bit of a worrying time because I've miscarried all 3 of my previous pregnancies. 

Luv,
g


----------



## Holly C

2005 Positive Vibe Campaign​      

CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky ! Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!! Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF 
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky 
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert 
Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05
Sims76 Natural BFP!
G BFP 05.07.05

2ww Baby Makers

     
Jillypops 14.07.04

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Shazia 
CR
Jess P
Kelly Dallard
Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

     

Erica
Teri
Creaky
Jane
Molly 
VIL and Moosey 
Manda W 
SMCC 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Alicat - going again in June
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
Catwoman
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF


----------



## petal b

jillypops-sorry then i can't really help with pcos and their are so many different problems that it could be,i feel for her i really do,is it to do with her eggs or something else.tell her to come on here  with us maybe we all could help


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

Thanks for the birthday wishes - really cheered me up when I logged in - feel very special!

Please let me know if the above list is incorrect in anyway.

Unfortunately last night wasn't as great as it could have been.  The view from Tower 42 was fantastic tho and it was a great experience in itself.  We then went down to Rhodes 24 for dinner and MIL decided to do her 'I will not be impressed with anything' act    She was rude and spoke loudly and asked what country we were in?!!  The wine waiter is very French and she was complaining that service in the UK is never British.  I pointed out that in this instance he had probably been hand picked from France for his knowledge as it is one of London's top restaurants.  That shut her up for a while but then she moaned about the weird combinations of food    I had scallops and a macoroni main and it was fantastic.  Unfortunately I just couldn't relax and enjoy it as she was beside me and I couldn't trust her!  As my lovely SIL says - it's like taking a 5 year old out!!  We ended up leaving before they had their desserts as they had taken soooo long to decide on what to have and we weren't having any and had to get our train home.  DH said on the way home that we'll do something especially for me after she goes home    

She wants to come to REM on Saturday now too as she enjoyed Coldplay so much - OMG! 

Enough moaning SORRY!  But can you believe her?!

Shazia - we're twins!!  

Petal - yes turning 30 is a real milestone but hey the 30s are the new 20s afterall so don't worry!!  So good to hear you are feeling better having the time out but annoying the drugs are still making you feel ill.  I know what you mean about your next treatment too - I'm very nervous about next IUI not being successful and then having to overcome all the emotions of moving on to the unknown  

Molly - I'm pleased you had a good break away.  Hope you are doing ok.  Yes it was fantastic meeting up with KJ and her DH.  They're even more fantastic in real life than they are virtually!

Julie - pleased to hear you are on the chocolate again!  I'm sure it's better to be sane with it than insane without it  

Rachel - I know quite a bit about hair analysis - we have had 7 done in the last 3 years....  pm me if you like with any questions.....

Hey ya Jess - pleased you're still liking that pineapple juice!  Have you turned yellow yet??!  Wedding countdown is on!  How's your ebay addiction going?  I got another dress yesterday  

Candy - I was beginning to wonder if there was news on its way as I hadn't seen you online for a little while!!  Hope you're not too uncomfortable and I can imagine you are happy it's cooled down again  

KJ -    Am about to call neigbour to offer her my child minding services today to relieve my concience!  It's a pain being thoughful isn't it always having to shine that halo!  Sometimes I wish I was like my MIL  

Enough for now but my VBF (who lives in NZ) sent me this quote from The Time Travellers Wife (fab fab fab book) "We will see each other again, Claire.  Until then, live, fully, present in the world which is so beautiful.  Time is nothing"  Ii thought it is also a gentle reminder for us all....

Love yas!

H xxxx

PS G!  APOLOGIES for not mentioning above!!  So exciting and positive sounding whooo hoooooooooo I too have absolutely EVERYTHING crossed for your appointment!  Take very good care and let us know how you are getting on


----------



## Candy

Morning All

G, will keep everything crossed for you and send you lots of sticky vibes, that you gett o see one of two beautiful heartbeats at the scan in 2weeks       

Molly, you amaze me, really you do, you are so selfless, god I hope I have spelt that word right as could be misread x

Holly, I am adoring this cooler weather, not that I begrudge you guys the sun   doing something especially for you sounds much more like it, you deserve something very special !!! as for her coming to REM as well  

Petal, hope something natural happens so you don't have to have IVF and that Julie IUi works for you, I didn't feel ready for IVF, never imagined doing it, but then it just became the next natural step and it all feel into place, I just pray that if any of you do go onto it, that you get first time lucky BFP's

Love to all C x


----------



## Candy

Kim, two sparrows are doing the deed outside my window, surely its too late in the season for nookie ?


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Girlies

G      congratulations - keeping everything crossed that this little one is okay, let us know.  If it helps, when Moosey was pregnant we never even got a positive on one of those pink dot tests (and we tried every brand going!) so your HCG must be good because they don't seem to give you a positive result easily.      

Jillypops - I keep laughing at your big orange pants!!!

Jodsturun - That's so sad about your colleague.  It's so easy to rake through everything wondering whether you should have seen the signs but lots of people that commit suicide don't give any signs of what they're planning.  

Sunny24 and Erika - I'm so sorry about your BFNs.

JessP - I hate FSH tests - but stick to your pineapple and you'll have it down again in no time.

Also hi to **********, Manda W, Shazia, CR, Keemjay (I didn't see donkey at Live8 but glad you had fun), Eva04, CathyA, Creaky, Rachel B, Alicat, Pawre, Jane12, Petal B, Candy and anyone I've forgotten.

Moosey's "hydro scan" is today.  I think the clinic may have invented this treatment because searching the internet provides no references to it AT ALL!!! Best dash because my boss is coming in and she sounded a bit mad at me yesterday - not sure why   !!!!  

Catch you all later,

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## g

Hi there,

Thank you for all your good wishes.

I did do a second test and it was  

I can't believe it. Its 4 yrs since my last preg and that was with chlomid, this time its totally out of the blue.

I hope this is a long line of BFPs for everyone. 

  To you all.


luv,
g.


----------



## MollyW

CONGRATULATIONS G!


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Just want to say big congrats g on your fab news!!!Enjoy every minute of it!!!!!

Well I am new to this thread,been hanging around the clomid thread for a while,but I thought seeing as I am(hopefully)having my 1st IUI  next week, I thought I had better come on here and bug all you wonderful ladies for a bit!!!!

I am so nervous about the IUI-Just finished my 5 days of clomid.My cycle is normally 33 days I am now on day 6 and I am booked in for my first scan next thurs which will be day 15 ,just wondered if this sounds about right cos I would hate to miss it!!!

Are any of you doing opk's as I was just wondering what day to start doing themsorry for all the dumb questions but I want to get everything right  .

Holly-could you add me to the list for IUI please!!!!!??Thanks x

A big hello to all of you iui girlies I will start personals soon when I get to grips with how many of you there are!!!!!It took me about a week to get used to doing personals on the clomid thread and now I have got to start it all again!!!!!

Good luck 

Kelly


----------



## keemjay

hi all - i am definitley suffering from my mad week last week - didnt wake up till 9am this morning - very unlike me!!

g - thats fab news - sending lots of    that this little one stays put!

candy - birds round here seem to do it all the time  did you get the heavy rain yesterday? my tomato plants took a real battering - hope they recover 

holly - your mil sounds like a mare  sorry she ****** on your birthday, but lovely dh for making it up to you soon (he is as scrummy inside as he is on the outside ) i'm sure REM have sold out on sat havent they   would she believe this if you told her or is she clever enough to go and find out for herself?  (didnt pm or txt as was worried she might be devious enough to read your emails/texts  )  having said that i feel i should meet the woman cos i just cant believe the things you say - i need to find out for myself!!
btw - lovely quote  theres a good thing on girl and boy chat - cant remember what its called but was posted yesterday by carole...

VIL and moosey - hope the mystery scan goes ok today 

rachelB - we had hair analysis done and yes we seemed to be deficient in everything too!! well under the norm anyway, and def well above the thresholds for things like lead mercury and aluminium which was a bit frightening. interesting about your low blood sugar and poor adrenal function - we didnt get results of those  but i believe i suffer fron those anyway having done my own investigations.... i cope with the low blood sugar with a fruit regime which seems to work and am about to contact someone re the adrenal prob....
i dont know where you had the hair analysis done but we had ours done by foresight - the list of recommendations was enormous and was all tablets which i believe (from things i've read) are not all as absorbable as we all think, so i decided to do my own thing which was take an expensive (but cheaper than all the recommended tablets!) liquid multivit and mineral supp (97 mins and vits) and a high strength antioxidant. also added extra selenium and zinc for dh (in tablet form cos theres no other way) we didnt have our hair retested for 2 years as i decided to give up wheat and gluten in the middle of it (for another reason but hoped it also might help my body absorb vits and mins better)  and wanted to give my body and chance to stabilise. we did improve our levels somewhat but some levels had gone down instead of up  we did achieve getting our lead etc levels down tho and dh's zinc and selenium went up. i still believe in my liquid supp. tho - its an easy all in one gulp and we feel better and healthier, never ill, tho not preg obviously. i believe my IF prob lies elsewhere but am now done with investigating what that might be and moving on!!
sorry that turned into a bit of a ramble 

best get on

kelly  

molly 

kj x

ps theres a pic of donkey in the gallery


----------



## keemjay

holly - if you need extra ammunition - you pretend to text me and say i have contacts in the ticket industry, then i can text you back and say i cant get hold of any - you can even show her the text as proof  

kj x


----------



## Candy

Kim you little screamer, thats a good idea though ! .... maybe the birds round your way are randier than here   I don't think we were hit very hard by rain, but not ben to the allotment yet, will wait tilL DH gets home and take a plod round hope the tomotoes are ok, am off out to meet my friend for lunch in Marlow, she suggested a leisurely walk round the river, I think I will opt for lunch at Pizza Express  

Welcome Kelly, not sure about timings with clomid to be honest, but wish you lots of luck x

Cx


----------



## Holly C

G!!!       

KJ - you are wickedly naughty and I like your idea very much but can you believe..... DH is keen for her to come    Off to see donkey in a minute  

VIL and Moosey - heaps of luck today for your hydro thingamehoogliwhatsit. One of my very good friends' DH is a fertility specialist and in fact pioneered the research into its successfulness.  He is just waiting for the fertility world to sit up and take notice of the published results that have been achieved from doing it.  Can't believe I forgot to mention this to you previously - sorry my loves!

Welcome and good luck Kelly!  I've added you to the list but I'm sorry I can't answer your query regarding clomid either as I don't have any experience of it personally.  I'm sure the other ladies can help.

 Jilly  and also     for the rest of the 2ww!

Slaters 

xx


----------



## keemjay

holly - boys always love their mummies  

kj


----------



## CR

hi just a real quickie, i am so manic at work, sorry!

g - real real real real real fab news.  so many congrats to you.

jodie - sorry to hear about your colleague.

shazia - go follies go.

holly - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!

julie - hope you coping on reception.  can you get some extra chocolate to help you cope with it!!??

erika - hope you feeling better lovely.

me - went for scan yesterday.  5 follies and more little doing nothing diddy ones.  
the sizes spread across both sides are - 20,19,15,14,13.
to avoid the need for aspiration the consultant has advised that i go for basting early to hopefully avoid a vast preg, like yes that is going to happen isn't it with my record!! not!!!
so basting isn't this coming friday, but tomorrow wednesday!!
OMG!!!
had last accupunture last night.  and everyone seems, including reflexologist, that everything is the best it's ever been and there is no reason why i shouldn't be successful.  but i am living in the real world and am perhaps more bit realistic given my IF journey.  still, am still being very good with the gluten, sugar, diary free diet.  and so just just maybe who knows.
anyway my boss is looking for the bossom staple, so i need to go.
love to everyone, you are all fab.
spk soon
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

Girls - what's going on with the site today?? I've not been able to get back in and was getting a bit  

CR - relax hun!  You've done a great job and it's really encouraging that both relfex and Jimmy are feeling confidant for you.  I don't think Jimmy would just say that and your follies sound really good.  Great to have the choice of so many!!  Here's some     for tomoz and don't forget your orange knickers!!  Keep away from nasty boss!

Julie - I don't blame you for feeling so frustrated.  You've been really patient with all this reception work and you thought it was behind you.  It's not fair that they keep calling on you again.  Are there no others who you can share it out with you a bit more?  It's a tricky spot to be in with wanting to leave but having tx driving your decisions - I really sympathise as I wouldn't be doing what I'm doing either if it weren't for it.  Thanks for sympathy - she comes back to stay with us on Friday until Tues then goes back to SIL until Tuesday 18th....sigh

KJ - tell me about it!  He does anything to keep the peace with her and what she really needs is someone to tell her where to get off!  No really - I am in no doubt she would find some way of offending you in some tactless way and I would be soooo 

Jilly - DH has found tickets and it looks like she's coming but at least SIL, BIL and a couple of friends who are also going can share the load!!

CathyA - how did you get on on Thurs at your apptm hun??

Oh also - KJ and Rachel - I found a product from Higher Nature (great company - high quality supplements in true food form) that do a supplment called X Factors which provides nturients that support normal blood sugar metabolism etc and may be helpful...?  www.highernature.co.uk

TAFN
H xx


----------



## keemjay

holly - i just love a challenge and believe me i can give as good as i get so BRING HER ON!!!! good that you have others who can have thier ears bored off/entertain her  just thank the lord you have a mil who has an interest in life - mine sits around and does puzzles all day, and i mean ALL day. i often think about that quote that 'women marry their fathers and men marry their mothers' and shudder. hmm maybe you should have a think about that too 

CR - all sounding very  best of luck for tomoz

julie  at the reception. can you think of soemthing positive you can do whilst your there - can you read at all? write? or is it quite busy? was just trying to turn it around a bit and use the time usefully...?

i have some yummy mocha brownies in the oven, new recipe - will let you gluten free peeps have the recipe if thet turn out ok

laters

kj x


----------



## keemjay

oh btw - in ottakers bookshops this week you can get the 'rough guide to a better life' for FREE - have just picked one up - looks good....

kj x


----------



## keemjay

sorry cant share this batch - they are for my god daughter who bought me the book for my birthday...promised her i'd make her something from it. they smell yummy but i feel a bit sick from the mixture - why do i always do that 

i'm more than happy to do some that you can sell at your pub - for a small fee of course  have often thought that would be a good business, selling nice gluten free cakes/biscuits to shops/cafes as its sooo hard to get nice cakes and treats when you're a wheat and gluten free zone. i get sick of going without while dh stuffs his face 

kj x


----------



## creaky

Hello girls....whats going on with this site, its been really tricky the past few days!!

Big Congrats to "g" - brilliant to have some good news!!!!

Cr - well done on the follies, and best of luck for basting!!

Jillypops - best of luck on the 2ww!!

Julie - hope your enjoying your month off, make the most of it, August will be here before we know it!!

Moosey and Victoria - hope the hydro-scan went well today.......

Erica - hope youre feeling a little brighter....sending you hugs

KJ - hope you had a fab weekend with the donkey at Live8

Holly - Argghhhh....MIL.....your stories do make me laugh....

To everyone else a big "HI"!!


My weekend went ok - the thirteenth birthday party of my stepdaughter went really well, and was pleasantly surprised at how sweet and charming all the girls were....one was really bright and kept on talking politics and things....

Had a nightmare with one of the horses though, it was really ill on saturday night when i got to the stables, and was on the phone to the vet for ages....luckily she's back to full health now, but was really worried for 24 hours....there is nothing worse than looking after someone elses animals when theyre on holiday and then them being ill!!

Pleased to report I am back on the straight and narrow again now, getting my body prepared for the IVF, I start the bloodtests etc on my next cycle....so no ****, caffeine, and just the very occasional glass of wine....luckily my "hypnotherapy for conception" CD re-inforces the desire to give these things up so it's not been too bad....it has only been 4 days though! 

Take care all,

Creaky x


----------



## creaky

Forgot to say - Candy - not long to go now.... hope you are feeling ok, not too uncomfortable and looking forward to the iminent birth of your little one.....

Thinking of you!


----------



## keemjay

jilly - i think youll find the cat pic is amongst the 'stock' pics you can choose for your profile  if you go into your profile you can choose a pic and you can hav the cat too if you wanted!!!!


----------



## Holly C

Jilly - you're giving me a belly ache from the laugh I had at your post!  You poor confused love - are you living in a parallel universe or did you think you were?!! Thanks for the advice - I'm getting really good at the fixed smiled stare!!

Creaky - so pleased the party went well and horse is back to full health - phew!  Glad I'm entertaining you - there will be more stories to come yet no doubt  

KJ - shall we go into business??  Fantastic idea and I'm with you 100% on that one but hang on I'm a big mixture scoffer too - we'd be bankrupt with no finished product to sell  

xx


----------



## keemjay

jilly i think you win the prize for being this weeks  

creaky - glad the party went ok - i think early teen girls are quite nice, its kinda between silly and pathetic stage  and grumpy and mouthy stage. poor horse tho - glad its better now, what a mare (excuse the pun )

holly  we'd also get very fat   i'd go bankrupt with whatever business i did - i'm just not cut out for it 


kj x


----------



## keemjay

i dare you to put the cat as your pic now....how come you get so much time on here - arent you supposed to be polishing beer glasses or something at this point of the evening


----------



## keemjay

ah jilly thats a lovely cat - he's very similar to Erikas tho


----------



## cathyA

Hi girlies,

You said it Jillypops!!     Sorry I'm a technophobe - don't ask me!

Have been trying to catch up with your news - you chatterboxes! I tryed it the interesting way and read from here backwards so i had to keep going back until I found out G's news - Congratulations!

Short message cos I have gallooons of strawberry jam to make. Yes, I am Nigella Lawson!!  (in DH's dreams!!)

Just to let you know I met a rather dishy Mr Mohammed at my IVF appt who told me I looked 28! I think we'll get on fine. I can have jab lessons as soon as my papers arrive from over the road and then we've decided to have a grand hols before taking the plunge in October.

Hope you're all OK  - I'll post some jam for you later!

Cathy


----------



## keemjay

mmmm -choc mocha brownies are SCRUMMY


----------



## jess p

Hi girls,

You've been very chatty today, just taken half an hour to catch up!

Had dentist appt & had 2 fillings - face is all numb & I'm dribbling & lipstick went everywhere when I tried to "glam up" for a trip to Tescos! (Never know who you might meet!!)

I am v vain & filling in top tooth was crappy grey one (cos no one will see it!) & cost £6 , but had to put bottom tooth filling on credit card cos it's white & £185!!!!! Daren't tell DP!!  I am a very sad person!!  

Good news - Tescos have buy one get one free offer on big juicy pineapples so now have 8 sitting on window sill blocking out the light!!

G - fab news!! Hang on in there - must be exciting & scary all at the same time but we'll all be with you sending tons of     

Shazia - I think most clinics like folicles to be 14mm min for basting, they seem to grow about 2mm per night (roughly!).

Petal - I remember being 30 very well!  Best friend is almost exactly one year younger & she kept phoning & gloating!  In the end I went right off the rails!! Left my then DP of 6 years & became & skinny, blonde dolly night clubbing sex fiend!!!!
I had 2 years like that & it was fab (but very, very tiring!!) - I'm nothing like that now - phew!  Mind you - nearly 40 - hope same thing doesn't happen again cos will not be v nice sight!! (& I don't have the energy!)


Holly - Ebay addiction now completely out of control!! Even buying WWII stuff for school - gas mask, medals, newspapers, photos, etc, etc!!  

Just found lots of cheap Clinique makeup so buying that! No more clothes, not skinny enough!
Found fab glam dress site for v skinny dolly girls - "Hollywoodsecrets" ebay shop, would have worn all that when 30!!

VIL & Moosey - hope hydro thingy ok - sounds bit like the thing the firemen plug their hoses into - hope not that much water!! (Not sure you plug hoses in?!)

Jilly - loved the bit where you pretended to be a bit daft & thought cat pic was "twin" - you were pretending weren't you?!!!!    


CR - fab follies - this could be it!!

Julie - you are so much more like your old self - mind you where have all the jokes gone?!!!  I always thought working on reception sounded quite fun & a bit glam!

Molly & Cathy - good to hear from you! I know what you mean about wadding through pages of FF - got all my Tescos shopping sitting downstairs waiting to be unpacked - oops DP just home so better go!!

Hi KJ - choc brownies are my fav - got to make cakes for school fete on Sat so look forward to eating tons of mixture & icing!! 

Erica - hope cold soon shoves off & you feel better again!

Hi to everyone - Eva, Manda, Creaky, Donna, Rachel, Skinny, Gwen, etc, etc!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

hi everyone,

Sorry its been ages seens I posted, I try to keep up with the posts but it easier said than done with you gals  

Julie, when do you start next round of treatment?

VIL and MOOSY, what stage are you ladies up to?

Keemjay, is there any concert you are not going to ths year? how are things with you?

Sorry to everyone I haven't mentioned there is so many of you and so little time but my thoughts are always with all FF ladies hoping for a miricale for us all.

I am in my second natural 2ww (day didn't manage bms on critical days as predicited by OPK so not olding out much hope!

love to you all

Donna xx


----------



## Rachel B

Oh no - don't talk about chocolate brownies, flakes, galaxy etc. etc.  I'm really really trying to give up all things bad!

Jilly - Beautiful cat!!   You seem to be coping briliiantly with 2ww.  Hope you get that   at the end of it   

KJ/Holly - Thanks for your thoughts on the hair analysis.  Mine was taken by my nutritionist and sent to a lab in America.  They send back really detailed text and suggestions with the results.  Perhaps too detailed though!!  It will be really interesting to see if making the suggested changes makes a difference if I have the test again in 6 months or so.  To be honest it has been a real eye opener in terms of my general health, and so I am glad I had it done for that reason alone, even if it can give no definite answers for IF.  Holly - I may well have to PM you with some questions if you don't mind. 

G - Congratulations!!  I really hope everything is okay and am sending lots of     

CR - lots and lots of luck for basting tomorrow.  It all sounds very promising    

Victoria and Moosey - hope the hose pipe experience goes well.  You will have to report back to us all!

Okay, better post this before I get thrown out of site again.  What is going on?!

Love to everyone

rachel xx


----------



## Candy

Looks like the iUi thread is back to normal, now Kim is back, hard to keep up  

Thanks Creaky, I am great thank you   so glad the horse seems much better, must be such a worry, its bad enough loosing a small pet, but a huge horse doesn't bear thinking about, hope you don't find giving up these things too hard, but remember the odd treat can't hurt, I gave up chocolate really, until my actually cycle, where I needed cadbury chocolate triffles.

Donna will keep everything crosed for your 2ww   

Cathy, 28 now bad ! whats all the jam for ?

Molly     

Julie, hope you get some you time  

Kim is mocha chocolate and coffee, if so YUCK !!! how can anyone ruin chocolate by adding coffee  

Cx


----------



## shazia

Jilly,

You are hilarious, the cat saga has really made me laugh. You great loon!!

Btw follies are 12 x 18 and 12 x 14 so am hoping for good news tomorrow.

G - what fab news lets hope this is the start of something good for the iui girls, look after yourself mate.

Cr - best of luck for tomorrow, please let us know how you get on.

Hey to Julie, Kj, Holly,Vil and Moosey, Erika, Eva, Petal, Creaky, and anybody I've forgotten - sorry.

Love to you all
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## petal b

what are you lot like  

just wanted to say sorry about  all the moaning i did last night,was having one of those days and was moaning about everyone and everyting.don't mean all that i say sometimes just comes out of my mouth quicker than i can think 

g-congratulations     

jess-well at least you had fun turning 30,told my dh that he better watch out because i may  go party mad  

cr-good luck with basting tomorrow 

donna-good luck with your  

holly-sorry to hear that your night did not go so well,what is she like 

shazia- just saw your post wishing you lots of good luck for tomorrow 

well had day off today and got my hair done,was looking abit  need it badly.got a wedding to go to on saturday,and cannot find anything to wear anywhere...nightmare...

luv petal b


----------



## shazia

Night night Jilly, might be an idea to sleep til Friday then you might manage to get back to normal!!!!    

Hey Petal, lucky you going to the hairdressers. I have very short cropped hair and go to the hairdressers about every 4 weeks but missed my appt last week so now my hair looks  , luckily am having it done tomorrow, yippee.


----------



## shazia

No darling on Monday they were smaller 13 x 10 and 12 x 10. Why can they get to this size and then disappear without you ovulating?

Thank **** Science is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shazia

No scan tomorrow cos last scan was Monday? You alright love


----------



## shazia

Good God this is rubbing off its me thats confused  

Sorry yes that was the size they were on Friday, the 12 x 18  ones were yesterdays.

!!!


----------



## shazia

Yes yes and yes again  by George we've got it ( by we I obviously mean the both of us)!!!!!


----------



## shazia

See ya darling have a good night, look after that tummy XXXX


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey everyone

Julie - that's terrible news about your friend and especially difficult because it happened so suddenly without any warning.  The only thing you can do is be there for DP and his friend's partner but make sure you give yourself some time too because it can't be easy for you either.  How are you doing?  

Jilly -       - you and your cat are stars!!!!

Moosey's Hosepipe Scan went well.  The doctor showed us two pictures, one of her womb before and one after.  I nodded intelligently but they looked exactly the same to me (a bit like the crap picture we get when we try to watch channel five) but according to the doc the "After" pic showed that Moosey's womb was fine so we'll have to take her word for it!!!

Anyway - the doc said that we should definately be moving onto IVF after this go because she isn't that happy with Moosey's FSH and thinks we need to be speeding the process up a bit.  Besides, this is our seventh go at IUI so we've given it a good chance.

Catch you all later.

Love Victoria
xxx

PS - IVF is so   expensive!!!  I have bought two lottery tickets but I may consider selling my body (three thousand times at one pound a go should do it).


----------



## keemjay

oh julie thats awful, what a terrible thing to have happened  but you're right it does make you take a step back and realise we must live life to the full whilst we are lucky enough to be here cos you never know when your time's up.  to you and dp
about your reception time - hows about reading some challenging stuff that you woudlnt normally read, something that you can learn from so that the time is used really well. maybe look in the self help books in the bookshop/library - dont mean wacky stuff like 'living with crystals' or 'how to find out if your a white witch' i mean good stuff which makes you explore who you are and where your life is going. i cant think of any titles off the top of my head but i often look at the books in  that section and come across loads that sound interesting, if only i had time to read!! just an idea, tell me if your bored of my ideas!!

holly - hows the   sorry mil today?

hi donna - nice to see you  glad thinmgs are going well with you. i'm just fine thanks, enjoying all the concerts - think i may be missing a few this year but never mind 

jess - have you stopped dribbling yet - i always go for white fillings and yes they cost a bomb!!

jilly - hows our resident  doing today?

vil and moosey - hope the hose job went ok  ah just seen your post - glad its all fine. i cant remember but what was the reason for not trying the IUI with you?

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

Julie - OMG!  What an awful shock for you all and his poor young family.  You are right - you do have to be so thankful for all you have.  It's going to be a tough time for them over the next while and I'm sure both of you will find the strength to get through it but it's not going to be easy.  Thinking of you all    

Jilly and Shazia - your posts made me laugh too.  I was beginning to wonder if you had hit the top shelf Jilly!!

KJ - how did you get on yesterday with the little one's procedure?  I had meant to ask you   MIL is away in Bath and we don't see her again until Friday - phew! 

CR - thinking of you at basting    

Petal - I'm sure you look fantastic with your doo all done and hope you find something to wear today!

Rachel - only too happy to receive pm questions  

Donna - you just never know!  Fingers and toes crossed for you!!  We too are on natural 2ww and while I try not to get hopes up too much I can feel myself thinking about it....  for once we got timing very right - just up to those swimmers to get themselves there    Progesterone cream seems to be helping too so I'm really happy about that.

Jess - you never fail to give me a giggle with your posts! Love the way you describe things.  Have a funny image of crazy woman legging it from the supermarket with pineapples under her arms and lop sided lipstick  

Cathy - superb!!  28!!  What a fantastic consultant you have - now you'll feel 28 and it will all work beautifully.  Good luck good luck good luck to you!!  Hope the jam making went well - love that smell!

VIL and Moosey - results sound great!  Glad it went well and YES - IVF is ridiculously expensive!!!!  Please don't come to my area with your bod tho as I've been thinking about it too and could not handle the competition - shesh we'd be in a bidding war and then I'd probably end up having to pay them     arrrgghhhh!!

You will all be relieved to hear I do not have a me me me post today.   Anyway - spoke to lovely friend last night who has been TTC for about a year and decided to seek a consultant privately to find out what's going on.  She and her DH had an appointment yesterday morning which ended terribly.  These friends are NZers too and were in the consultants room for 1/2 an hour and he was taking a painstakingly long time to get their details down and correcting them on their pronounciation of some words and didn't know how to spell NZ name places.  My friend offered to complete the form herself as time was getting on and they were not getting anywhere.  He gave her the form but withdrew it again as he didn't like her printing....!  Then he started correcting them again on the way they pronounced N.  My friend's DH then said in a light hearted bantery way that he hardly spoke the Queen's english either and the Consultant then flew into a rage and left the room and has refused to see them again....!!!!!  My friend was so distressed that she ended up in tears and can't quite believe it all happened.  They have waited over a month to get this appointment and had so much pinned on it (as you do).  It turned out that this consultant thought them rude and aggressive (and yet they had been in friendly discussions about rugby and all sorts prior to this happening). They just don't know why or how it happened and want nothing more to do with the clinic or any of its colleagues.  Apologies have been made by the Dr who referred them and it was also suggested that maybe this is not the first time it's happened.  Anyway the upshot is that they want to go somewhere else but are not sure where to start.  They want a clinic with a personal service where you are treated respectfully by professionals (don't we all!).  I suggested our clinic and they are considering it but as they live in South London it's quite a long haul for them to get to.  If anyone has any thoughts on where they think is really good - please let me know. 

Back soon
H xx


----------



## mandaW

Goodmorning- i`ve had terrible trouble logging on the past few days- i`ve been going mad- though not as mad a jilly       the cat     

Jess am just setting up a website so will let you know asap hun xx

Julie, just had a Dairy Milk whole nut mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Morning everyone else, will go back now and read what I have missed you little chatterboxes xxx


----------



## keemjay

holly- omg how unbelievable  i think he must be married to the lousy counsellor i saw in feb they sound like peas in a pod 
ah shame mil is away - you must be really missing her 

kj

ps. i helped with trachy tube change on mon - it was ok but a bit  i took tube out, his mum put new one in - next time i have to do the putting in!! but have to be watched to get my training stuff signed so it might be a while before my boss is availabll to watch


----------



## Holly C

Julie - me too but I fear this guy will use the race card   My friends just don't want to take it any further.  They would prefer to save their energy to achieve a pg.  My friends are not racist in the slightest way and had no problem with him at all until it got to the point where they were tired of his manner and let him know in what they considered to be a light hearted way and were trying to move things on.  You're right - he was completely patronising!  We are so lucky at the SEFG!

KJ - ahhh soz think I must have been cross eyed reading yesterday   either that or having a Jilly moment      Do you know your situation leaped to mind when she was telling me - these people are clearly in the wrong profession!  Oh yes definitely missing MIL (not!!!!)

H xx

PS  Manda - will your website have all your creations on it??


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Hi Julie sorry to hear about DP's friend take care both of you, terrible when it's somebody so young.

Creaky was wondering where you purchased the hypnotheraphy CD you mentioned as would like to buy one.

I have decided to try some accupuncture for my IVF, doing everything I can to help the treatment work first time.

Hi to Holly.

Jilly good luck on 2WW.

Take Care all

Jane12


----------



## Holly C

Never!  You're the gorgeous leggy one but whose really a Kylie lookielikie    Not sure if we are going Aug or Sept yet and I'm also considering a natural cycle depending on how the rest of this cycle goes with the progesterone cream... and yes I have exactly the same worries as you re Canterbury and it's such a long way to go for us. Must ring your reflexologist even tho she's a million miles away too.... I just don't really want to go there and hope neither of us have to.  Wonder how CR's doin...

xx


----------



## mandaW

Zipped straight to  the BFP G congratulations     

Jilly how is the 2ww going?


----------



## shazia

Julie so sorry to hear about your news, life is so precious but unfortunately it takes something like this for us to realise it.   to you.

Holly cannot believe that some people can be so insensitive, your poor friends as if they haven't got enough worries. I live in South London and go to St Helier hospital, its ok but I wouldn't rave about it. Sorry not very helpful! Are they self funded or NHS?

Well excellent news today, the two follies are ready to go so trigger shot tonight at 10.30 and basting on Friday!!!!   

Does anybody know if we should steer clear of   until after the basting or just go for it big time??

CR looks like we will be on the 2ww together. Hope everything went according to plan today.

Hey Jilly hows the cat today


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi again

Staff meeting over!

Holly -     at us being such rubbish "ladies of the night" that we have to pay them!  Also - what a horrible consultant.  Moosey and I use the Homerton in Hackney (north east London).  They are really, really nice and always available on the phone or even if you just pop in.  V V happy with them and would recommend them to your friend.


********** - There is an organisation called Winston's Wish that does story books and stuff for young children who have had someone die and also advice for how to explain a death to very young children.  They also talk about stuff to help the parent understand why children sometimes react as they do (e.g. children under about five often think death is not permanent so although they understand that someone has died but will repeatedly ask when they are coming back which can be hard for the surviving parent to hear).  Don't know how old your DP's friend's eldest is but they sell "Memory Boxes" that you decorate and put things in to remember the person that has died.  Also (much further down the line) they have summer camps for kids who have lost parents.  Can't remember their website but it might be worth trying Google.


Keemjay - glad you had fun at Live8.  Moosey and I have chatted about me trying to get preg (I will try at some point) but we started with her because she is 37 and I am a spring chicken (29).  I think we're lucky to have the option of me trying but Moosey has always really wanted to give birth to her own baby and although she is rethinking this at the moment it's hard for her to imagine never having her own baby.  Ideally she wants to do this last IUI then try IVF once (if her FSH is low enough to allow us to do it) so that she knows she has tried everything she is willing to try.

If she can't do IVF with her own eggs but still really wants to be pregnant etc we have been chatting about me donating eggs to her to allow her to become pregnant.  I have no idea whether we would be allowed to do this - I know you can donate eggs to people you know but don't know if HFEA would   at the idea of a same sex couple doing this particularly becuase Moosey is Asian and I am white (although we would then use asian sperm to make a mixed race baby   v complicated!!!) .  We're going to chat with the clinic about this.  By the way - it took us AGES to get our head around what sperm we would need if I donated eggs to Moosey.  Left to our own devices we would have accidentally produced a white baby out of Moosey's body and probably ended up on the front page of the Sun!      

That was a very long answer wasn't it - I bet you're sorry you asked!!!  How are you doing at the mo (when you are not attending every major music event in the country)?  


      Moosey has finally posted the cheque for the Essex Party so we're definitely going - hurray!!!!

Hi to everyone else        

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

yay for coming to the sept party vil and moosey 

thanks for the answer - hope i'm not being too nosey  was just interested - can see now why its a complicated matter...cross fingers you dont have to get into all that ...no idea about the rules for donating eggs....
we're fine thanks, no big discussions or decisions, just enjoying being back to normal, its a real relief. i dont feel like getting into being serious about things just now, i've got 6 years of my life to rake back in...

gotta fly to work, have a good afternoon peeps 
molly 

kyj xx


----------



## keemjay

oops seem to have given myself a new sig - could be initials for ky jelly


----------



## jess p

Hi all,

Shazia - steer clear cos DP/DHs   need to be in tip top condition for basting!!

Holly - have just eaten 2 more pineapples!!! Turning lovely shade of yellow & hair going green & spiky - good look for my wedding!!!

Julie - what a crap year you & DP have had - it must be time for a turn around.

Had lots of tears at work today cos the dad of a little 5 year old who I'll be teaching in Sept has just found out his liver cancer is terminal - he's not even 30 yet & mum will be left with 2 kids under 6.  Can't really believe it - they're being really strong but it makes me sob!  He's a dear little lad & it seems so unfair.  Puts my problems into perspective.


Had bloody WW2 week this week at school - luckily got out of dressing up today as had clinic appt so refused to wear minging 1940s dress!  Just found out need scan on Friday too so will only have to wear horrid dress on Thurs!

One of the mums complained today cos her 6 year old refused to go to bed til her mum had blacked out all the windows so the "Germans couldn't bomb her"! i must have told them 100 times that the war was over years ago!!

Anyway, bit gutted cos only 1 folicle this month (not surprised cos FSH high again) but good news is it's 13mm (day 10) but this month lining is not so good! Typical!
What should lining measure? Forgot to ask!
Hopefully better news on Friday!

Manda - can't wait to see website!!

Just read Vil & Moosey's post!- multi coloured baby sounds much more interesting than plain white variety!! My ex was half Indian & half Spanish (but looked just lightly tanned cos Spanish mum was auburn) - often wondered what our little sprogs would have turned out like - I am blonde so maybe bit ginger/Asian?!!!

Good luck to all you 2ww - hope Jilly's not going to have any more blonde moments!!
Got to dash - late for work!!
Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hurray!!!!!!!


----------



## Holly C

WHHHHOOOOOOOOO HEEEE!!!!!!  Soooo excited that London won!!!!!  Probably won't even be in the UK then but still feel as proud as you guys!!!

All good except I had suggested that we buy property in Stratford a year or so ago   but never did anything about it....  Ahhh well!

VIL - cracked up at your post - what a mine field!!  Really hope this one works out and you won't need to even go there!  Ta for clinic info I'll make a note and pass it on  

Jess - poor wee lad and family - again another cruel reminder about how precious life is.  I'm sure you're lookin gorgey in your WW2 get ups and DP is eyeing up those costumes for laters!!

Shazia - thanks for tip about your clinic and I'm with Julie on the BMS beforehand.  All sounding good hun and good luck with trigger shot   Thanks too for clinic info 

Hiya Jane - I have a hypnosis CD for ferility and it's by InnerTalk.  You can't really hear what they are saying just a gentle sound of ocean waves and birds tweeting etc.  It's very peaceful - www.innertalk.co.uk

That's it you're KY now or maybe we'll just call you slippery - eeewwwww!!!

Jodi - how are you?

Erica - thinking of you too  

Was really concerned as neighbour said she would call on me yesterday to help her with little one as her DP was coming out of hospital.  I stayed in but she didn't call.  Anyway I made a big pot of what is known in my family as 'mince in a crisis' basically a pasta and vege mince dish - quite tasty but doesn't appear on our plates much these days.  Popped over with it in my apron with some focacia bread etc and they fell about laughing at me doing my Sound of Music impression!  They were really happy with it so I feel I've done a good deed. 

Go UK Go UK Go UK Go UK!!!!!!

Slaters xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Julie - you did say sucker didn't you  

xx

PS anytime!!


----------



## ERIKA

Hello lovelies   
Will be back in a bit when I've sent the wages to the bank so I'll catch up with the personals then, but there's one I must post now as it's made me cry.......

JILLY - GIVE ME MY CAT BACK   YOU'VE STOLEN HIM!!!!

crying with     obviously.
I haven't laughed so much in ages, thanks for that mate   
Back later.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

It's good to be a little bit   sometimes!

Now onto more serious matters, which I almost forgot about  I think someone was asking about lining....??  Answer is that it must be around 8mm thick for basting.

H xx

PS Jess am off now to look at Hollywood secrets tho I'm sure it will be more for entertainments sake than actual purchases!!

PPS - so great you're back Erica


----------



## ERIKA

Thanks Holly    it's good to be back I've missed you all but needed to sort my head out   
Blimey I think I've had it hard, what about your MIL    well done you for coping with that & enjoy the break while she's off with other family members.

Erica.xx


----------



## creaky

Just a really quick one, as one of the children I mind is desperate to go and watch 'Miffy'.........

Jane - my hypnotherapy Cd came from www.nourish-fertility.com, it is supposed to unblock any unconscious barriers that may be preventing conception...also it's very relaxing.....

See you all later...

Creaky x


----------



## Candy

New home ladies

Holly you sound like the perfect neighbour.

Creaky I have that CD also and used it for my IVF

Good luck to all those 2ww'ers 

C x


----------



## Candy

new home this way ladies;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32427.new.html#new


----------



## ERIKA

Well I'm back ladies & have stopped   at last. Every day gets a little better & big, huge thanks to you all for your lovely messages & support they really do help & I can't even describe what you all mean to me (but I think you probably already know     )
Cathy - Thanks for advice & I will have a look at the IUI turned IVF thread. Your cons sounds great   compliments too what a bonus! Wishing you all the very best for October & I'll be asking you loads of questions as I plan to start sometime after that & you'll be "in the know" & hopefully pg!!
Creaky - Well done on weight gain   how weird saying that & glad stepdaughters party was a success.
Jilly - Thanks for the   hun. Funny thing is I have got a cat that looks like that which is why I choose the picture so you're not as daft as you think   He lives down the road & jumped through my kitchen window one day about 3 years ago & decided to move in!! Quite bizarre as I've got 2 dogs. Apparently that's what attracted him as he loves my dogs & they don't take any notice of him. I've since found his previous owners but he still stays with me most of the time. So me & DF got adopted by a cat isn't it supposed to be the other way round   Best of luck with the 2nd half of your 2ww & hoping for some good news next week    when do you test?
Rachel - It will be nice to be part of a gang moving onto IVF   I would write to your MP it is very unfair that everyone doesn't get a free go at IVF   
Shazia -    for basting Friday &   for Sunday.
Jess - Pineapple girl. Sorry to hear your awful news there seems to be so much sadness at the moment. Don't worry about there only being one follie, it only takes one   
Jodi - Sorry to hear your news about your work colleague   hope you're bearing up ok.
Kj - Or should I say KYJ   is there something you're not telling us? Live8 was fab, bet it was unreal to have been there. Had a right good blub to REM & Everybody Hurts it chokes me at the best of times.
G -    & lots of stay put vibes   fantastic news.
Kelly - Hello & welcome   fellow Clomid chick.
Julie - So sorry to hear about DP's friend that's awful news   It does make you put things into perspective & makes you feel like your own problems are only small ones. Life is so very, very cruel sometimes. Enjoy your girlie meal tonight I'm sure it's just the tonic you need.
Holly - Sorry I missed your birthday hunny   & that everything didn't go to plan. At least you & DH can have some quality once the MIL   has gone back. When is that & bet you can't wait. Your friends experience at the hospital sounds very distressing I feel so sorry for them, this business is difficult enough without added stresses.
Molly - Glad you had a good holiday   hope you're ok.
Petal - Good to hear you're enjoying your break from treatment   I plan on doing the same before moving onto IVF. I will be grateful for any tips you can pass on mate as I probably won't start until next year.
Victoria - Glad the hydroscan   went well for Moosey. Yes IVF is expensive but I love your pound a go theory.
CR -     for basting today, fingers crossed for some positive news.
Manda - Looking forward to seeing your website, what a clever lady you are   
Candy - Days to go, you must be so excited   
Right I'm going to post this before I loose it, I can't post it again!!!!
OMG, it wouldn't post as Candy started a new one   thank God I copied it as the problems started so I could just paste it into the new one.....phew!!


Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

2005 Positive Vibe Campaign​
     

CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky ! Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!! Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 08.36 am weighing 7lb 8oz 
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky 
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF Convert 
Lucy Lou 4th time Lucky 30.05.05
Sims76 Natural BFP!
G BFP 05.07.05

2ww Baby Makers

     

Jillypops 14.07.04
CR 22.07.04

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

    

Shazia 
Jess P
Kelly Dallard
Sunny24

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

     

Teri
Creaky
Jane
Molly 
VIL and Moosey 
Manda W 
SMCC 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Alicat - going again in June
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
Catwoman
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF


----------



## ERIKA

Thank God I didn't loose that   
Just to update you on me, I phoned the hospital Monday & they had a cancellation with my cons for tomorrow so I'm going to see him at 1.40pm. I was told that IVF will be next step they don't suggest anymore IUI. 
The waiting list is 2 years so me & DF have had a good chat about everything & have a bit of a plan depending on how tomorrow goes.
As I've been on Clomid   since last August & have just done 3 IUI's back to back I've decided that my body needs a break from treatment & raging hormones   I want my periods to get back to "normal" as my cycles, pains etc have been very different while taking all these drugs. I want to get rid of the nasty hormones & get back to normal, well as normal as I ever have been   I've already gone back to my high impact classes at the gym & it's good to get back into my usual routine.
I'm thinking of taking a break from treatment for the rest of the year, giving my body a chance to recover & us a chance to save some money for IVF. I'm hoping to be able to relax & switch off from ttc (although that never really happens does it   ) I'm off to Rhodes next Weds so I'm looking forward to that, chilling out & quality time with DF.
I still want to go onto the waiting list but hope to fund an attempt alot sooner than that.
Will catch up with you all tomorrow. Have a good evening everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

It's great to hear you're feeling more like you again Erica   and fab to have you back here. Hope DP is coping with it ok too. Thanks for b'day wishes and words! Your next steps sound really sensible and I'm sure you will benefit from the break.  No you don't ever completely stop thinking about it but giving yourself a holiday from it means there is no pressure and that in itself is a positive thing.

Julie - hope you've had a great night out with the girls and DP is ok.

Oh no Jilly - nightmare when that happens!  I've learnt to copy it before I hit the post button and then you have it in reserve to paste in again on the new thread. 

Candy - I try    Did your tomatoes manage to survive the downpour on Monday evening?  You must have amazing green fingers!  Where's that pic of the allotment??

KJ - would love your gluten free biccies recipe.  I'm in the mood for baking and preferably something chocolatey.... do you need a load of different flours tho  

Lovely to have the sun back this afternoon!

Slaters xx


----------



## Candy

Opps sorry ladies, if you are on page 12 and you see me online, always copy it first before you post, as its so frustrating .... Julie I think the ticker must be american as this morning, was 7days and this afternoon 6  

They did survive Holly, but more because I don't think we had the amount of rain Kim got, as for green fingers not at all, its all trial and error and asking kim  I deleted the piccie from my phone after sending to Kim, will take a better one when the weather picks up and the sun is shining, glad you have the sun with you this afternoon, its tsill drizzling over this way.

Jilly, fingers crossed for this cycle  

Erica, I love Rhodes, especially the old town some gorgeous restaurants, hope you have a fab time.

Kim & Molly


----------



## sunny24

hi girls great new i can have 4th iui and start tonight with the injections so fingers crossed good luck to all you girls hope there is plenty of


----------



## jess p

Dr. Holly it was me & the lining question! Mine's only 5mm but doesn't sound too bad for day 10 (also tend to ov on day 15!) so glad you are back to answer all my Qs!
Found leaflet all about Foresight at clinic & thought of you - some fab success stories - may have to give it a go!  Although my pineapples aren't organic so might send me over the edge!!

Fab news about the Olympics! Friends of mine went to Barcelona when they were students & did face painting with flags (before it was really big!) & made £700 a day between 2 of them!! They were even on the News!!
So think I might start practising now!!

Erica -you sound so much more positive! Rhodes will be fab - gets really hot! Stayed at fab hotel there 2 years ago - got v brown!
We will start ivf in Sept if this little folie doesn't make it!

Julie - I'm off to pub for lovely meal with my best buddy (with 2 ivf kids) - love a good girlie gossip & she does understand what I'm going through.
Hope you have a fab time tonight.

Good luck Candy - we'll all be pushing with you!!

Love to all the rest of you crazy ladies!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunny24

hi jess good look on your 4th tx thanks for the post keep me posted xx


----------



## Holly C

Ahh Jess - thought it was you but couldn't find your post with a mention of it.  Yes 5mm is fine for day 10 and will thicken nicely with lots of water and protein rich foods like nuts/seeds/lentils/quinoa etc.  Interesting to hear that a Foresight leaflet was at your clinic!  Good that clinics are beginning to realise that greater success can be achieved when patients are in peak condition.  Really really hope this cycle will be the one for you and one follie is all you need!!!  Hope you've had a great evening out  

Great to hear your news Sunny!  Good luck with your cycle too - hope it's The One!!

Candy - you would be ashamed to see the size of our back garden with nothing edible growing in it - I was going to sort it out this year but somehow the season just slipped away on me.... ahhh well next year!

Just cooked a yummy chicken laska - delic!  

Loves to you all
H xx


----------



## petal b

**********-so sorry to hear about you friend,life is cruel sometimes,hope your dp is alright,all you can do is to be there for him,lots of love all round

holly-what a terrible consultant,i cannot believe he treated them that way,he should not be a consultant,feel sorry for the rest of the people who is with him....i know that they waited along time to see him....but they are better off not being with him,if you know what i mean.

jillypops- thanks for your kind words,back to my old self today,how is that lady you talk too.

shazia-it is great getting your hair cut is'nt it,mine got so long(has not got it cut for so long the hairdresser said oh my god when i saw her 

great news about the olympics my dh is over the moon

hello to everyone else

thursday already tomorrow,it has gone so quick thank god


----------



## petal b

jillypops-you are nice to keep in contact with her,i am sure she will if she needs to,hard is'nt it.don't worry i also have many dizzy days  so you are not alone


----------



## shazia

anyone online?

Had my trigger shot so my work here is done!!! What else can I do?


----------



## ck6

hello ...shazia did it hurt?
  sorry been away for a while.... can't take all these bfn's.... julie you wouldn't beleive how gutted i was about you.....and was very sad to hear of your dp's friend....its that thing that gets me all the time the words just never seem to be right or enough..if you know what i mean...
cr how are you not caught up with all the posts..but i think you've had or having basting soon good luck 
erika ..very sad to read your post, hopefully the holiday with dh will help youxxxxx
jess... what ages do you teach? good luck to you this month.....
vil ..... my 1st husband was asian so i got a 'brown one' my friend is pregnant...both are white, her dd said can we have a brown one like caroline !!!! 
just quick update ... had a week off here before holiday, really really does upset me all these bfn's..... went on holiday to center parcs.... in nottingham quite a drive from medway.... got home friday ... then dh and i drove to bolton yesterday to see coldplay ...omg how amazing are they ?? drove home 
today....  the pill didn't work didn't hold back af?? first one gave me very itchey rash on my arm at around 6pm every night for a week till i changed it.... waiting for next af to start before next ivf... actually enjoying the break....sorry not to mention everyone, i am thinking of you all, trying not to think about getting pregnant... trying to get dh used to the idea, that we do have ds, and maybe we should settle for that ...he's not buyinhg that at the mo'  so won't be on here quite as often..as i said i do get upset...we really need some juicy big fat positives!!!!  good luck to all you gals on 2ww.... got everything crossed for you .....


----------



## ck6

oh forgot to say i finally had my footprint tattoo.....for the one we lost xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh girls!  Feeling sick with this news on the tele with the expolosions in London!!!  So horrible after yesterday's celebrations.  Those poor poor people.  I used to work in all those areas where the incidents are and I've got old colleagues who will be involved.  It's horrible waiting to hear.  I hope all your loved ones are safe and sound.

H xxxx


----------



## mandaW

Morning ladies, what a lovely day.

Julie, so sorry about your friend, hope you and dp are ok  

Jilly, glad you are enjoying your 2ww, september wont even be an option for you as you wont need to go back, i`m so sure of that. good luck my lovely    

Ck, so glad that you got your tattoo done- you are brave, hope it didnt hurt too much xx

Sunny, well done on getting that 4th. Hope the injections arent too bad for you  

Erica, Rhodes is so fabulous isnt it. glad the weather over here will keep that tan topped up!! 

Holly, I agree with julie, yo always make me so so hungry- we need a cooking kinda symbol sliley dont we??!!

 to everyone else, especially Candy. Good luck sweety xx

Well I wont be around for a few weeks, so i expect to come back to loads of BFP`s. July WILL be our month! Off to Devon in the morning, booked in for a week then we`ll just see where the road takes us. Will miss you all so much and will try to log on down there if I can- if not i`ll get mum to keep me informed on you all.

Right just going for a coffee and a tummy chocolate rumble (from the deli next door- mmmmm homemade) and i`ll check in with you later.


----------



## ERIKA

Morning lovelies   what's happened to the weather??
Jilly - Hope the 2nd half of your   goes as well as the 1st. Everything crossed for you    & thanks for looking after kitty while I'm away.
Holly - Blimey, domestic goddess, hostess, nurse is there anything you don't do, except your garden   Hope you're ok & MIL free!!
Candy - Hope to hear your good news before I break up   Tuesday. I'm staying next to the old town so look forward to finding those lovely restaurants.
Sunny - Great news, wishing you lots of   with your 4th IUI.
Jess - Fingers crossed for this follie    I'm hearing nothing but good things about Rhodes so am looking forward to my holiday even more now! Hope you enjoyed girlie meal, how could you not.
Shazia - Lots of    for basting.
Petal - Hello   how are you doing?
Caroline - Great to see you back,   Understand what you mean about all the BFN's & hope you feel positive again soon. Tattoo is a lovely thought.
Julie - Glad DP is bearing up it's such a hard time for you both   & makes us all realise how precious life is. Your girlie meal sounds like a right giggle hope the food wasn't like something off Fawlty Towers   
Kj - Hello, hope you're ok   
Manda - We'll miss you but hope you have a fab   I'm looking forward to Rhodes more than ever now, you, Candy, Julie & Jess have all said good things so I really can't wait.
Hi everyone else not mentioned but not forgotten & still in my thoughts. Off to the hospital this afternoon so at least I'll have a plan of action then. Have a good day one & all.

Erica.xx

Have just put the radio on to listen to the news. Don't know what's going on but it sounds awful.


----------



## Holly C

omg - it's getting worse.  Friend has a friend in london underground who has said it is just carnage....


----------



## Holly C

Yes I am Julie - bombs going off all over London now.  Thought it was a surge but then found devices.  Three buses blown up and also other bombs going off outside stations in streets ....


----------



## ck6

looks like def bombs....they are saying now there have been deaths....buses missing their tops etc....algate underground station..people coming out covered in black stuff.... really scary no buses or tubes all shut down in london....my dh is in carary wharf..they are ok...


----------



## Holly C

Brighton station - similar thing has happened.  Oh I feel like terrible for posting all this but I just can't believe it.... 90 casualties at Aldgate....

Keep safe everyone

H xx


----------



## ck6

can you get to a radio...brighton and swindon tr4ain stations shut...  3 confirmed explosions....in underground stations.... and on at least one bus


----------



## ck6

policeman said 6 explosions..all transport stopped....


----------



## Candy

Its awful isn't it my DH is in old street and despite knowing hes ok, I can't get hold of him, keep texting begging him to come home, but I guess safest place is to stay put, feeling very sick with worry and feel for all of you London ladies C xx


----------



## ck6

candy try not to worry looks like the phones are down ...stay calm.....all transport is stopped so he probably can't get anywhere.....xxxxcx


----------



## ck6

jilly glad your brother is safe.....xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Ditto to what Julie just said!!  They say they are bringing it under control....

My DH and SIL have both been told they are not to leave the building....

xx


----------



## Candy

Julie I agree, thanks for your support girls, glad your bro is ok Jilly and I think thats best Holly, for them to to stay put must be so worrying for those in the vicinity, having said that DH has just texted to say hes making his way out, he drove in ck6, so no doubt it will be ages b4 hes home.... he was due to cram two days work into one today, so he didn't have to go again b4 the baby, this means he will have to go in again     and he can't get to the 2nd site at all and the one in Old Street that hes just leaving, he wasn't due to start till 6 tonight.

I am going to go collect my mum from work and spend some time with her this afternoon, otherwise I will sit in front of TV obessing, love to you all C x


----------



## Holly C

Yes Candy - it's not nice being on your own and I'm pleased your DH has the car with him.

Apparenlty Al Qeada have claimed responsibility.  This is just awful.  I have two friends missing and one has a baby and another on the way.  My friend is really worried and I was going up to town to be with her but my DH has said not to go anywhere. She has other friends in the area....


----------



## creaky

I've been watching this morning's tragedy unfold on the news all morning (with my mountain of ironing) and just wanted to extend my sympathies to all of you with friends and family in London today...

I am also praying that the nurses and my fellow patients at Norfolk fertility clinic are safe and well, as Thursday is clinic day at Barts, and I know that many of them will have travelled down this morning into Liverpool St station.

It really is awful that certain groups feel the need to take human life to make a political point......

Take care all

Creaky x


----------



## shazia

Hello ladies,

What an awful day, especially after the celebrations of yesterday. Hope everybody's friends and families are safe and well. My brother lives in London but he is ok thank God. My best friends husband works at Canary Wharf also so looks like he is stuck there for the day.

Love to you all.


----------



## Holly C

Oh Creaky - my thoughts are with them too.  This is so distressing.  Thankfully one friend has turned up - the one with the kids and his DW is just sobbing with relief.  They are leaving to go back to NZ permanently next weekend it couldn't be sooner for her now.  No word from other....  DH has said their work is closing at 3pm but no idea how he will get home as overland trains suspended etc and he has to use Victoria station.... I'm so worried it's not over yet....

Keep safe everyone
H xxx


----------



## shazia

I feel the same Holly, have a horrible feeling about this.

Hope to God I am wrong


----------



## Holly C

So do I Shazia


----------



## shazia

Thanks girls

My heart goes out to everybody waiting for news. Its just so sad.Why are people so hateful?


----------



## ck6

i've just been crying for last hour...can't get hold of my son he's almost 19 thye drive to london then go by tube......i've just heard he's safe and i'm crying even more....don't tell himn often enough that i love him.......


----------



## creaky

Hi Julie - just wanted to say on a personal level I'm doing really well....I took the last month off to completely relax, and sort my head out, and pleased to say it has worked!! I've also decided not to do another IUI but am moving onto IVF shortly...am having my bloods done at the start of the next cycle. I'm also very pleased to see you are doing well after last months disappointment...on my last IUI I would not entertain the thought that it hadn't worked because I wanted to remain positive...it's just so much of a harder blow when you find out its a BFN.....

Have to admit the hypnotherapy thing must be doing something on a subconscious level though as I keep on talking to DP about when the baby is born, and all sorts of stuff like that, when before it would have been if or perhaps.....

Caroline - I've been crying too just watching the news, so I think you have every right to sob your heart out!

I must get back to the ironing pile, have about 15 of DP's shirts to do.....been hiding them under the bed for weeks now and they just keep on building up.....


----------



## Holly C

Oh Caroline - what an absolutel relief!!!!  You often don't realise how upset you are until it's over and then can let it all out big   to you.

Sneaky Creaky!  Sounds like you're doing really well and the time out just what you needed!  Pleased that your working towards your next steps and it's great you are so positive - the subconcious is a powerful thing eh!!

All friends/family accounted for now - thankgoodness but my heart goes out to everyone who is still waiting on news and I pray they are safe and sound.  Nervously waiting to hear how DH will get  home when his office closes at 3pm now....  

H xx


----------



## ck6

holly glad all your friends are accounted for its just the sheer relief to know they are ok.. where does your dh work??  my dh at canary wharf think they are asking the people who drive in if they can take others home...not sure what time they will leave, my sil dh works near bank and they are locked in the building  they are saying its 7 explosions now...xxxxxxhope all your friends and family ok, does catwoman work up that way  xxx


----------



## loobylu

Hello all....any chance you can find room for me...waiting to start my 1st IUI with my next period and sort of hoping you guys will help me through it...
Can anyone give me any advice of how clomid will affect me..i was diagnosed with endo and am a bit worried as ive heard clomids not a good idea with that although i do trust my gynea implicitly...

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Loobylu and welcome.  Sorry I'm not able to help you with your question as I have no experience with clomid.  I have heard it can turn you into a   tho!  I'm sure one of the other girls will be able to offer you their experience.

Wishing you all the best!!!!

Holly xx


----------



## loobylu

Thanks for the welcome....not sure how much time i'll eb able to spend on here before i get sacked he he. But will be trying..feel so much better already just knwoing you girls are there..

xx


----------



## creaky

Hi LoobyLu,

I've taken handfuls of Clomid in my time, and am pleased to report I never found it too bad....Definately didn't get any physical side-effects and I don't think I was any more moody than normal. It did reduce the length of my cycle which is normally 32-35 days to a very respectable 29 days too, ovulating on Day 14. (The IUI injections lenghtened my cycle considerably - I was ovulating on Day 1

Stay with us, and enjoy the ride!!

Creaky x


----------



## CR

hello everyone.

hope you are all ok and all your loved ones are safe in london.  have luckily accounted for all my family who work in london.  and phew my DP who works on the underground every night, was home in bed sleeping after his nightshift last night.

hi to ck6 - missed you whilst you were away.

had basting yesterday.  all pain free the basting procedure this time, and no pinching of delicate skin like when i had a smear last month!!!
however i had really terrible cramping from the basting all day and night yesterday.  eased a bit now.  so painful, i certainly DIDN'T enjoy crucial BMS last night!!!  sorry TMI for sure!!

so now on 2ww +2 days wait, (yes my clinic ask you to test after 16 days!!)
holly you got my testing day spot on, 22 july.

didn't think my last posting, pre-basting, was posted because i have had such problems getting on FF in last few days.  but can see it did now.

can you believe my clutch went yesterday, right outside the correct dealer!!  what a stroke of luck.  so whilst they were fixing the car, and we were waiting for it to be fixed, yes right after basting, so i was walking funny with all the stomach cramps.  but we bought a new car!!  that was an expensive day.

blo*dy hell, 33 people dead.  it's just so maddening and so so so sad.
i really hope all your family and friends are ok.

glad you sounding perkier julie - it must be the chocolate.

and erika, so glad you sound happier.  really hope you enjoy your hol in rhodes.

kj - pls can i have the gluten free brownies recipe?  do you have any gluten, diary, sugar free recipes i might be able to pinch from you??  you sound a domestic godess.

love to you all.
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hey CR!

We had everything crossed for you yesterday!!  You sure did have an expensive day!  Pleased to hear everyone is accounted for in your world and hope too they all get home safely later.  I have a great recipe book called Cooking Without by Barbara Cousins isbn is 0722540221.  It has recipes for breakfasts right thru to puddings and includes cakes and biscuits etc too but no KJ biccies!

Hoping the 2ww speeds by for you!!

H xx


----------



## shazia

Hi girls back again for a bit now whilst tea is cooking for ds, then off out again to the vets as my poor baby bailey has been limping since Monday and this was the earliest the vets could see him.

Jesus Ck6 didn't realise ds was there too. Give hima big   when he gets home (if he'll let you!!)

Looby lou I took clomid for about a year ( not due to endo though) and it didn't affect me until the dose went upto 150mg, then I used to get the vision distortion thing which was horrid. It was only in the evening after I had come out of a darker area into a brighter one or turned a light on but even so was pretty nasty. aving said that it did work a couple of times for me so theres always a positive to be found somewhere. Not sure if this will be helpful or not


----------



## CR

thanks my nuffield chums.

and thanks for the book suggestion, i will get for sure!!  hope i have some money left from all the reflexology and accupunture and the new car.

we swapped the freelander for a new shape discovery.  i wasn't convinced about the size of the vehicle, as i drive the car most of the time.  however DP told me we had to cater for our 5 follies and we needed extra seats!!  i think he took pity on me because of all my injection bruising and post basting cramps.
not sure just how we are going to pay for it!! but don't get it until september, so i will be selling my body for funds like you others suggested.  if i get money per pound in weight, i will be v rich indeed!!

i hope both julie and holly are really well.
crxxx 

ps hi shazia, hope your basting goes really well.


----------



## keemjay

hi guys, what a horrible day  luckily everyone i know is safe and well tho its taken me a while to find out as mob batt went dead and i was out of the house. just texted my 'friend' (you all know the one) out of the kindness of my heart as she works in town ,got a very curt response, 'saying not at work, thanks all the same' so much for tragedy and human kindness healing things 

went to work at 1pm, got sent home at 3pm as they had double booked staff  now gotta go back to do silly shift 5-6pm.....

anyway.....

mocha chocolate brownies

5 ½ oz good plain choc (70% cocoa solids++)
3 ½ oz butter (or marg if doing lactose free!)
1 tsp strong instant coffee
1 tsp vanilla extract
6oz caster sugar
3 ½ oz ground almonds
4 eggs separated

preheat oven to 180C/350F/gas 4
grease 8 inch square baking tin and line base

melt choc and butter in bowl over simmering water. Stir till melted fully
let mix cool a little, then stir in coffee and vanilla, then almonds and sugar
lightly beat egg yolks and add to mix
in a separate bowl whisk egg whites till stiff peaks. Fold into choc mix (quite hard work getting it combined)
spoon m ixture into tin, bake for 35-40 mins till risen and firm on top but still a little gooey in centre
leave to cool in tin, turn out and cut into squares
then stuff in mouth and say yum!! (actually I eat them from tin while still warm!!!)
dust with icing sugar if desired

laters

going to pick up more live8 pics before going back to work!!

kj aka the slippery one


----------



## shazia

Thanks Cr am looking forward to it, although don't think dh is too keen about his deposit!! He asked me if I needed to go out tomorrow am so am not in the house when he does it (tmi!!!). Men are funny aren't they 

Pleased basting went well cr fingers crossed for you sweetheart.

In answer to your question Jilly - do you need ask!!!


----------



## keemjay

shazia - tell dh that you'll stick around to help - i used to and it lightened the atmosphere so to speak, made us both laugh - but i know not everyones partners are comfortable being watched doing the deed


----------



## shazia

believe me kj i have offered!!  he's not normally so shy about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Holly C

KJ - thanks for the recipe!  Can't believe your ex friend was so short with you.  You're too nice for words and she doesn't deserve your kindness  

Jilly - it's ok - we love you -  blonde moments and all!!!

Shazia - good luck tomorrow      I'm sure it will all be fine!  DH has to do his at the clinic and the nurses always give a wink to me when he takes himself off.  It certainly seems to take longer ah ermm than other times despite the reading material being of a very good quality    What I want to know - who is it that goes to buy the reading material and more importantly DH believes - what happens with it afterwards as it's always quite up to date!!

DH on his way home now but goodness only knows how long that will take....


----------



## ck6

thanks shazia...ds phoned i just started wailing down the line..whats up he says?? i was nowhere near it!!!! he is stuck near vauxhall bridge.....want dh to come home now..very emotional day....
well done with your basting cr...glad your dp is safe...
good luck for tomorrow shazia, we have to do the deed in the clinic, if its bought in dh has to sign something to say its his, i have to sign something to say its his ...i thought you had to do it at the clinic..... stay away from willy tonight though     xxxx hope the cat is ok xxx
thanks for kind words...i just got so worried, i'm cross with ds now as he changes his mobile so often no one had his new number!!!!! and as usual he had no credit!!
hopefully everyone gets home safe and well tonight...caroline xxx


----------



## shazia

Oh no Jilly put the cat back. And please don't   you know I love you really   infact I was thinking about the cat saga in bed last night and it still makes me laugh, its your signature now please don't get rid of it I'll be so upset and you have to keep me happy right?


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Glad to hear everyones loved one's are accounted for  what a terrible thing,heartless ba**ar*s.

Well I am counting the days down till next thurs-its my first scan,I will be on day 15 of 33 day cycle.Doea this sound about right??Im nervous and excited!!

Hi Loubylu-Just want to wish you good luck with your IUI-let us know how it goes .

Jillypops-I dont think alcohol is needed to make you go   on clomid!!!The clomid alone is enough to send me wappy!!Good luck on your  .

CR-Hope you get your BFP after your 2ww  !!You have made me even more nervous about basting now!!No skin pinching thankyou very much(ooowwwcchhh .I had best not tell my dh about you buying a new car,he wont shut up about getting one!!!!

Kj-sounds like a fab recipe-gonna try it at the weekend!!!I have got a great recipe for cinnamon muffins with cinnamon frosting-great with a cup of coffee,if anyone wants it!!So much for the diet .

CK6- Glad to hear ds is safe-atleast he is here to shout at-cant even begin to imagine how the families are feeling who have no news yet!!!

Off for my tea now.

Sorry if I missed anyone-im new to this thread and you ladies sure do get through pages!!!

Good luck to all!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone. What an awful day. Hope all FF friends and family are okay...
Love you all,
       
Molly
x


----------



## shazia

Hi everyone,

Well cat seems to be ok. Has been given pain kiler injection and anti biotics for infection all for the lovely price of £43!!! Still he's more than worth it  

By the way does anybody know if it is normal to have quite a lot of pain after trigger shot (yesterday). I know a lot of women experience discomfort/pain when ovulating but wanted to know if anyone else had suffered. Did ovulation pee stick this am and I def. am!!!! Hurray


----------



## Cindy

Hi
Am I allowed back in the thread? it's been nearly 10 months since I last posted!  sorry for not being around, it's just we were having a break from everything and I was trying to push all the baby issues to the back of my head.
Candy congratulations!!!!!!!!! and you better get me back on the board just had my basting today out third attempt.
Loads of newbies, nice to meet you all, all the girlies I knew have all had their baby, so a big congratulations to them all.
Anyway speak to you all soon
love Cindyxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Cindy - welcome back!!

Just a quickie....  Candy is in the early stages of labour!  Could still be a little while off yet.....

We're with you Candy!!!  Sending you heaps of love, support and encouragement and wishing baby Candy a safe and speedy arrival into the world!!   

H xx


----------



## Holly C

Ooooh Shazia - also meant to reassure you as Jilly said you do have a lot of follies so I'm sure that is what is causing the discomfort.  I get it every month with only one   but helpful as at least I know when I'm ovulating!  It sounding like it's all in order for tomoz!!  Sending you heaps of      Really pleased your   is ok!  It's horrible when they're unwell and they can't tell you and look mournful and woeful!!

Nice to end the day on a happier note thinking there is a special new person on it's way to a deserving and loving couple.

Night night
H xx


----------



## keemjay

GO CANDY, GO CANDY


----------



## shazia

you go over the top Jilly - don't be silly    

GOOD LUCK CANDY!!!! LOTS OF LOVE TO YOU ALL.

Its only two follies (Jilly!!!!!!!!) is this still normal?


----------



## shazia

Jilly it is u that works in the pub right?


----------



## shazia

Not tee total then I take it


----------



## shazia

ok darling thanks for putting cat back has made my day.

Off for my beauty(!) sllep now as have all that hard work of lying flat on my back to get through tomorrow.


----------



## loobylu

morning everyone...glad to hear everyone is ok after yesterday....thanks for all of the advice about the clomid. Told me other half that I now have the perfect excuse for being evil he he..only joking. Funny thing is for the first time in over  a year im actually looking forward to my period so I can start my iui treatment, bit head twisting?!?!? 

Hope you all have a good day xx

ps **********..think you might actually be one...thankyou so much..


----------



## keemjay

popped on too if there was any news  from candy....am on tenterhooks!!

hi again cindy - i remember you pyjama girl  (i used to be kimj)

kelly is your cinnamon muffins recipe a gluten free one? there are a few of us on here who cant eat wheat or gluten so we are always on the lookout for new recipes!!

jess - enjoy REM tonight  hyde park has been postponed till next sat - luckily holly and i can both still make it - phew! holly am soooooo sorry mil wont be able to come, you must be so disappointed 

no work for me today, but up in the darkroom to do some printing. am knackered tho - my 1 hr shift betwenn 5 and 6 pm last night turned into a bit of a nightmare and ended up taking littlun to hosp, so didnt get home till nearly 10pm....we were meant to be fast tracked thru A&E but 2 hrs later we were still waiting  lucky she wasnt at deaths door....

well lets hope for a better day for everyone today and some good news from our golden girl 

laters all

kj x


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Thank goodness all FF and friends and family are ok.

Good luck to all basting today and on 2WW.

I am going for my first lot of accupuncture tonight not sure what to expect, will tell you all about  it on Monday.

Take Care all

Jane12


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies
Good to hear that all FF families & friends are ok & my prayers are with the injured & the people who lost loved ones. Like most, I just feel numb today & can't believe yesterdays events............how precious is life.x

Creaky - Wishing you all the very best as you move to IVF    I'll be joining you soon.
Loobylu - Good luck   with IUI. I've taken Clomid since last August so please feel free to ask any questions & I'll help if I can. I suffered from the most common s/e hot flushes, mood swings & my cycles lengthened by a week.
Holly - How on earth did you manage to get the Hyde Park concert postponed just so that you wouldn't have to take your MIL, clever girl    
Julie - I think grandma should invite us all round for tea as she & her cooking sound fab   How is DP doing, hope he's ok.
CR - Glad basting went well    & a new car too, wow what a day! Wishing you all the best in your 2ww.
Shazia - Glad your furbaby is ok   they're a worry aren't they. Sending you lots of    for basting today.
Jilly - Well into your 2ww now hun. You test as I go to Rhodes so I won't know the outcome   I'll look forward to coming back to some good news. By the way your DH looks as you as if you're   because you are!!!   
Kelly -   for your scan next Thursday.
Kj - Thanks for recipe   it sounds great. Hope you have a better day today & get all of your printing done.
Molly - Hi   hope all is well with you.
Candy -     can't wait to hear the   news.
Cindy -   & welcome back to the thread.
Jane - Good luck with the acupuncture   
Hello to everyone else hope you're all ok. I'm on holiday countdown now, just Mon & Tue left at work     flying at 7am Weds. Will miss you all but looking forward to coming back to heaps of good news. Had hospital appt yesterday & am definately moving to IVF. She was shocked that IUI hadn't worked as I had a very good response each month but hey ho. It's a 2½ year waiting list   so we've been put on it but are looking at funding a go ourselves too. Going to have the holiday then rest my body, start saving like mad & hopefully starting IVF towards the end of this year, beginning of next.

Erica.xx


----------



## CR

ooooeeee, Candy, how exciting.  i hope everything is going really well for you and the new little bundle.

erika - have a fab time on your hols, is it this coming wednesday morning?

hello to cindy.

holly - you must be over the moon about the concert delay and mil not being able to go!!  my DP said that we can only have 3 attempts at IUI at tun wells, because there are only 3 reading material books!!! and we are on the 3rd attempt!! he has run out of reading material hahahahaha.

********** - scones sound delicious.  pls don't tell me where DP's grandma lives, because i will defo be getting my old car to break down again right outside to take advantage of the good cooking!!

shazia - lots of pos vibes for you for basting.  hope it goes well lovely.

ck6 - do you have any plans for fert treatment?  because i thought you would be going the same time as me?  hope you ok.

dr holly - i really really got bad cramps on basting day.  defo ovulation pains early in day.  but the pains continued into the night and bms was really painful.  do you think the cramping is a bad sign, given that the uterus contracts on foreign objects and tries to reject them??  am i over-analysing.  gee i hope not, i am only on day 3!!  also i sneeze, violently most days, do you think this might be affecting any possible implantation??
yes i am over-analysing i think!!

hope everyone has a lovely friday.  it is supposed to be sunny today!
crxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - I bet he can't believe it, it's just so awful. I lost my dad   a number of years ago & someone said to me "you never accept it, you just learn how to live with it" & I think that's so true as 14 years on I still can't believe it.
The appt was a waste of time really, confirming my results on each IUI & the fact it hadn't worked, somehow I already knew that    The only good thing was that I got put on the waiting list & was given some IVF leaflets to read & a price list   
CR - Don't stress hun I'm sure everything is fine   We all over analyse each twinge & pain but that's only because we want it to work so much. I felt sore after each IUI &   was the last thing I wanted to do, but we are all troopers so I did the deed despite being uncomfortable. We really are incredible ladies aren't we. And yes yippppppeeeeeee it is this Weds, not that I'm excited or anything!!

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay

god i've been BURSTING these last couple of hours when the site went offline - see new IUI thread for Candys news

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32522.from1120828612/topicseen.html#msg381880


----------



## Holly C

Thanks for the news KJ!!!!  I've been the same!!  Talk about bad timing!!!!

So happy for them.  Great weight and lovely name!

Hi to all the other lovelies!!  May it be all our turns soon!!

Holly xxx


----------



## CR

how lovely some fab fab news.  sooooooooooooooo many congrats to candy and dh.
love to all 3 of you!!!

and what a lovely name.

thanks kj for letting us know.

ooooeeee happy happy news!!

have a good weekend everyone.
love to you all.
crxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Fantastic news
        
Congrats to Candy & DH on the birth of baby Jacob (lovely name & not just because it's my nephews!!)
Thanks Kj for keeping us posted   it is so good to have something happy on the thread it's been a while.
Have a fabulous weekend ladies     & the weather is meant to be good, what a bonus.

Erica.xx


----------



## cathyA

Hi girlies,

So lovely to hear Candys good news today - Kj will you be the official FF 'Hello' style photographer?! 

Glad everyone sounds OK after yesterday. After checking on my brothers wereabouts, my next thought were that there must be loads of FFer's in London and i just couldn't get the thought out of my mind all day.

Jess - must tell you something you absolutely have to do for the big day. (It suddenly came to me in the hairdressers this morning! I look like a doll, thanks for asking!) This was told to me just before i got married and its just a fabby thing to do. Here goes:

Don't wear your usually fave perfume on your big day! Go out and find a new scent, either together or just you. Wear it for the first time on your big day and forever more when you smell that smell you'll instantly remember all the tiny details of your day. In addition, spray some into the underskirt of your dress, so that whenever you get the dress back out after the big day, you'll still catch a whiff.

It works like a treat. My perfume was Laura Biagiotti, Roma which had just been released (ancient history now along with the sepia photos!). It sends me into a spin every time i smell it even now.

Phew glad i got that off my chest!

Have a fabby weekend one and all  

Cathy


----------



## jess p

Cathy - thanks! What a fab idea - I only usually wear Tommy Girl (bit naff I know!) cos for some strange reason things smell a bit different on me than out of the bottle! Will have a few squirts this weekend! (oooer missus!!)

Fab news about Candy - needed something good after horrid day yesterday.

Most of the kids in my class have parents who commute to London - one's dad works at Houses of Parliament & would have been at Liverpool St when bomb went off but for the fact it was his son's 6th birthday so he went on the later train.
Luckily DP wasn't in London but has to go next week - their Mayfair offices are right near US Embassy.

Shazia - I have had mega bad cramps this month & only got the 1 folicle!


Looby - I hate Clomid!! Hope it works for you but I had awful time with it - made me really, really forgetful, stroppy, sweat buckets all night, had hideous migraines (one where I was paralysed down one side!!) & really thirsty!! I'm not really saying the right things here am I?!   

Had another scan today - lining is now 9mm so much happier!! Folicle now 16mm.  Day 14 is Sunday but last 2 months surge has been later so bit panicky cos have to test at home & last month opk didn't work for me (has happened before) & then ring emergency no if it's Sunday cos only booked for scan on Monday!
I hate it being at weekend, I always worry I'll miss it! 

Holly & KJ, glad concert has been rescheduled - would be a bummer if you couldn't go (am amazed Kim not at another gig then - must be the only free window this year!! ).  Also, good about the MIL 

Is freezing & looks like rain here so had to borrow a rather attractive green waterproof jacket from my mum!! (Hope I don't see anyone I know - she did offer me a full length, with hood, bright red one!!)

Erica - am v jealous of trip to Rhodes - did I mention to anyone that I'm off to Sardinia on honeymoon soon?!!!  

Got to dash - got to get tea ready before concert tonight - REM @ ITFC.

Love to all!

Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## creaky

Wow, so pleased about Candy and her little Jacob, I even shed a little happy tear.....it is the first birth of one of our FF group since I've been on here and has really cheered me up ready for the weekend!!  Now it'll be AussieMeg's turn, surely she cant be too much longer with the twins!!

Love and hugs to all you girls out there.......

Creaky x


----------



## Holly C

Wishing you all the luck in the world girlies!!!  Candy's dream has come true - why not yours!!!


----------



## Holly C

New home this way girls!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32543.0.html

Holly 
xx


----------



## keemjay

oooh get you ms Holly starting new threads now 

have a great weekend everyone, dont know about you lot but candys news has made me all tingly and happy 

....and at last the sun is going to SHINE 



kj x


----------



## ck6

well done candy and mr candy and welcome to the world jacob....xxxxxx, ditto what kj said...makes you feel good..don't it ? hope everyone is ok today..shazia hope you ok  you've not text me ?
cr probably would have been having treatment the same time as you.... now waiting for next af...good luck on your 2ww xxxx
been off coffee for over a month was a 10 big cups of strong coffee a day girl... anyway had diet coke yesterday and was the worst shoutey woman in the world..had bad headache too..so back to peppermint and nettle tea today   oh and few glasses of banrock station  hmmm xxx


----------



## shazia

Hey girls

So pleased about Candy's news - what a lovely way to start the weekend. All the love in the world to the three of you. WELL DONE!!!!!!!

Thanks KJ for keeping us updated, you're a star.

Thanks to you all who sent good luck messages. Basting went very well today. Almost like the real thing - in and out in 20 minutes!!!   
Had alittle snooze this pm so wide awake now typically. Tiny bit of backache but apart from that feeling fine and dandy, so now am officially on the 2ww. Am testing 2 weeks today (obviously!) but not sure of the date yet.

Ck6 sorry not texted you today, are you alright babe? Whats the next step for you? Hope to meet up soon    

Hey Jilly, how u been today? Hope your punters are looking after you.

CR how you doing?

Big   to Holly, Erika, Eva, Petal, Vil, Moosey, g, Julie, Molly, Manda, Looby,and lots more that I have probably forgotten.


----------



## petal b

what wonderful news to wake up to this morning,am over the moon for them


----------



## BunBun

Great news on the arrival of Jacob.
Lovely to hear some good news for a change.
I hope everyone else is keeping fine.


----------



## jess p

Well done Holly - thought we might end up going up to page 60 or something without Candy!

It really is great news - it's such a huge achievement for Candy & Mr. Candy, must be fantastic feeling to have the "end product"!! Let's hope we all get one!
Even DP was chuffed for them!!

KJ & Holly - REM was great! Michael Stipe (always want to put Stripe) did v emotional speech about the bombings & then started with "Everbody Hurts" so not many dry eyes in Portman Rd. 

Really wished they'd played it again in the encore cos I wasn't really "warmed up" & would love to have heard it again.  

Encore was fab! A few songs in middle were not really my taste but whole set was good.  I just love his voice. Only trouble is, DP tries hard to sing Stipe stylie & gets it horribly wrong & won't be told!!

Ipswich people are v reserved so took a little while to get going!

DP thought parking would be tough last night so parked car at our old house & made me walk miles before we got there, stood for 2 hours then walked back miles! Still, should have shifted a few pounds!!

Did I tell you I've booked 2 "contour body wraps" before the wedding?!  

Decided gym was not going to perform the minor miracle I need to squeeze into dress so am being wrapped in mud soaked bandages for 3 hours!  (I must be really gulible as can't really see the science behind this & losing "10 inches"!!) 

Supposed to be fab for eczema & dry skin so will help that if nothing else. It's meant to have lasting effects for up to 30 days - I've got visions of fat bits popping out during wedding service!!  

Shazia - glad basting went really well, makes you feel more confident.  Are you taking any time off work?  I'm not sure what to do about that this time - have always taken a week off but still not preg so not sure if it's worth it?

Jilly - not long til testing now! Don't cheat or we'll send    round.

Vil & Moosey - how are you after the hydro blasting? Is everything going to plan?

Creaky - how's the weight gain? Mine's going really well!    I'm trying not to eat things with soya products since latest link to IF &   killing!  

Not that easy, tons of stuff has it in - even my organic hot cross buns!!!  I've stopped using my prescription bath oil as it was 83% soya oil! (I wasn't drinking my bath water - in case you wondered!) cos even a tiny-teeny bit in the old vag is supposed to destroy   . I'm not sure how water tight I am "down there" (tmi!)   

Jodi - how are you - thought alot about you this week, hope work hasn't been too awful.  I suppose you've all got the funeral to go through too   .  We'll all be thinking of you.

Well, it's gone 1pm & I'm not dressed - DP has gone to golf & won't be back til later!  I'm finally going round to see friend who has 2 week old baby - kept putting it off but feel quite excited now - must be the Candy baby thing!

Julie - hope you're having a fab weekend & that you & DP can have some quality time together - hope he's ok.

Good luck to all due to test this week.

Eva where are you? Hope you're ok.

Hi to Molly, Cathy, Bun Bun, Petal, Manda, CR, CK6, Gwen, Donna, & all the rest of the iui gang!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## creaky

Just wanted to share some good news with you all - it seems our weighing scales at home have been weighing light all this time.....I used the trusty scales at the local chemists today and I am a whole 61.7kg, which is only .3kg underweight!!! Couple more bars of Green & Blacks and I should be fine!

Jess - as an Ipswich girl, do you know Seckford Hall at Woodbridge? It's where me and DP are planning to get married in December?

Shazia - glad you got the follies to get basted this month!! Fingers crossed for  

Jilly - not long to go, 2ww almost over......   

To everyone else a big Hi - and hope you are all ok....

Creaky x


----------



## Candy

Just a real quickie from me to thank you guys for your really kind and sweet words, will be quick, but wanted to thank Holly for the helping hand, I am so pleased you guys will be looked after and won't get away with long threads  I loved the leading lines from Holly "Wishing you all the luck in the world girlies!!!  Candy's dream has come true - why not yours!!!"

Kim you are a star  

Love to all and huge hugs to Molly


----------



## jess p

Get some sleep Candy!!

Well done to the Candy family!!

Creaky - I've been to 2 weddings at Seckford in last year & they're the best I've ever been to!! It's fab - we would have chosen there but they didn't have a small enough room for us so we are at Hintlsesham Hall instead.

You'll have a fab time - food is excellent & beautiful setting.  DP plays golf there every now & then - it's about 10 miles from where we live!

Keep munching the Green & Blacks (not when you're about to ov though cos it's got bloody soya oil in it!!) - perhaps we could swap scales? I'm sure mine weigh a stone "heavy"!!! 

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## creaky

Jess - they must be hiding DP and I in a corner for our wedding then, as it's only the two of us attending.....we are going to pick a couple of the witnesses from the bar for the ceremony!! It was the great food and beautiful surroundings that attracted us..... nice to hear good reports from someone else that has been there!

When's your big day then?? Must be coming up soon.....Hintlesham Hall looks gorgeous too.....

Very disappointed about the soya oil in G & B though, luckily AF is imminent so shall munch the bars in the fridge happily!

Creaky xxx


----------



## ck6

happy birthday shazia....hope you have a lovely day...your card is in the post   love caroline xxx


----------



## keemjay

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHAZIA       

have a fab day!!

love
kj x


----------



## shazia

Thanks KJ, CK6 and Jilly for your messages.

Have had a lovely day, had a few friends over for BBQ, only downer being that they all brought red wine (my fav) with them and I could only sniff it. Still, hopefully being a good girl will pay off. Am addicted to sunflower seeds though - yum yum!!!

Only few more days to go Jilly, may not be AF pains, keep positive cos most pregnant women think AF is coming and then find out they are expecting so there is always hope. Not giving up on you yet. Everything is crossed. Is Wednesday your testing day? EEEKKKKK.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies


Big Kisses from 35!!!!year old Shazia


----------



## ck6

you need to change your signature old gal.... catching up with me,     glad you've had good day didn't know mil was in barcelona...she text me? when did she go?? i don't know these retired people!                
hope af doesn't come jilly.... good idea to have a plan..
has anyone heard from catwoman since thrusday ?  hope she's ok, 
hope your are taking it easy shazia.. xxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Happy birthday Shazia!

Glad you've had a lovely day - shame about the wine 

Creaky - got bar of Green & Blacks at the ready if I get another BFN! (Getting bit worried that G&Bs seems to be a common thread amongst FF - hope it doesn't cause IF!! )
Seckford will be fab for just the 2 of you! We are having 14 guests & us & they wanted us to be in main restuarant but I felt bit self conscious (my ex MIL used to eat there alot!!!!)

Be careful who you chose as witnesses - might get some eager swingers!! 

Jilly - good luck with last few days of 2ww.  Plan sounds like good idea.

Saw friend & 2w old baby yesterday - he was sleeping so luckily didn't have to do the cuddle thing! She's v fed up cos got 2 year old as well & her DH is useless - she's fed baby every 2 hours for past 2 weeks & DH just sleeps like log throughout night - even when she gives him a dig in ribs! He's not even changed a nappy yet   Some men don't know how lucky they are - DP would love to change a stinky nappy (or so he says now!!) 


Had lovely hot day in Suffolk today - hope everyone else has had plenty of sunshine.

Got scan tomorrow & hopefully basting on Tues! can't believe how quickly it's whizzed round (must be getting old - sound like my mum!!!)

Love to all you iui beauties!
jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi everyone

Just a really quick one - got to prepare for a meeting tomorrow (not very sensible at 10.30pm on a sunday night!), but wanted to say........

Candy  - Congratulations, what brilliant news.  And already back on FF!!  

Jess - I had my wedding at Hintlesham Hall too!!  Best, best place in the world for a wedding!

Good luck to everyone out there whatever stage you are at right now

love Rachel xxxx


----------



## CR

hi ya all.

good luck to jess p for your scan tomorrow morning.  you mentioned taking time off work or not - i read something on FF re whether to take time off work for iui or not?  the study suggested to carry on as normal with your days but lighter than normal, avoiding obvious things like getting your heart rate up, heavy things etc.  the study compared those who took to their bed to those that didn't.  the more successful group was those who didn't take to their bed.  but there are always exceptions to every rule and we all know our own bodies, so i guess it is whatever suits the individual.  good luck in whatever you decide to do.

shazia HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRRRRRTHDAY (sung just like stevie wonder!!) hope you enjoyed your day, shame about the red wine!!  glad the basting was all ok.
not doing to bad thanks for asking.  day 5 and no bleeding as yet.  i have bleed almost continously after last 2 iui's.  but no bleeding as yet    hopefully all my very un-usual healthy living is paying off this time and keeping the bleeding away.  but i am already on knicker watch!! 

erika - are you packed for your holiday yet??

hello ck6, how you are lovely??

hasn't the weather been gorge today.

it's supposed to be sunny all week.  so happy sunny monday morning to choccy **********.

good night lovelies
crxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Girlies

 Hi Cindy - welcome back!

I haven't got any news but always miss you guys so wanted to say hello.

I'm really happy about Candy's baby.  I love it when "one of us" gets preg or has a baby - it feels like a victory for all of us  

Won't go on and on - waiting to hear from clinic about whether we've missed this cycle due to surging on Saturday and ovulating on Sunday  

Catch you later,

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

It's not too late - Moosey is getting basted at 1.30!!!!!!!

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Wow - that's big writing!!!! Thanks!!!

Now I've been impressed by all your recipes and thought I would tell you mine:

Ingredients:
One very large bowl of Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice Cream.
One Flake.

Method:
Crumble flake over ice cream.
Eat.

Serves One (you may need to remind DP that this SERVES ONE and is therefore NOT FOR SHARING).      

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........

Victoria
xxx


----------



## MollyW

Morning girlies. Wasn't the weather fab this w/e? 

I am starting a liver detox today as recommended in Candy's book ((  )). I go back to my acupuncturist tomorrow and had a massage on Saturday to help me relax. Really need to get my stress levels down.   Also planning to do more exercise as I'm tuning into a big fat 

Hope you all had a good w/e.

Good luck VIL & Moosey for the basting!  

Julie - my screen was saying "PEEEEEEEE VICTORIA" when I read the page and I was wondering what that was all about! 

CR - looking good for this time sweetie.  

Jilly - not long now, hoping for good news.... 

Good luck for scan today Jess.  

 to Kim (pm you in a mo), Holly, Erica, Shazia, Rachel, Caroline, Creaky, Sarah, Petal, Cindy (welcome back Mrs PJ), Gwen, Catwoman, Laurie and a special hello to BunBun  - its ages since you posted, hope you're doing okay sweetie x)

Aussie Meg, hope your move to Singapore has gone well and you and the twinnies are okay.  

....and Candy - I'm amazed you posted so soon. Glad you're home safe and well with Jacob. 

Love to everyone I've missed ((sorry))...  
Molly


----------



## ERIKA

Good morning ladies, only today & tomorrow at work yippeeee     
Holly - Hope you had a lovely weekend & thanks for looking after us on the thread   
Shazia - Hope you had a very   yesterday, what fab weather! Glad the basting went well Friday & wishing you lots of luck for your   
Creaky - Well done with weight gain   you must be very chuffed. Fancy having to eat chocolate   fantastic!
Candy - Wow, great to hear from you & a lovely new signature   take care.
VIL & Moosey - Wishing you all the best for basting today    
CR - Best of luck with knicker watch   Glad everything is looking good this cycle, everything crossed for you.
Jilly -     for testing Weds. Don't take too much notice of symptoms, the ones for AF & pg are so similar. Fingers crossed for you hun, hope I come back to some happy news   
Jess - Lots of   for your scan today. REM sounded emotional & that song is juct something else isn't it. I blubed   when they sang it at Live8.
Julie - How on earth do you eat so much & stay so slim   You must have hollow legs   
Molly - I'm really interested in what you think of acupuncture & massage. I'm a stresshead   too & I know it doesn't help with ttc but I just can't help it. Hope it works for you.
Hello   Kim, Caroline, Petal, Rachel, Catwoman & everyone else hope you're all ok & had a good weekend. Mine was busy & I spent last night ironing but it was holiday clothes so I didn't really care!! Can't wait for 7am Weds!!

Erica.xx


----------



## BunBun

All the best for this afternoon VIL & Moosey.

Belated Happy Birthday to Shazia.

Sorry I haven't got much to say as I just pop in every so often but still think of you all & love to read what you're all been up.

Ended up having a pants evening out on Saturday night - started ok, had a lovely meal & then on the way to the theatre DH fell over, I couldn't lift him (he weighs about 12 & half stone) & couldn't believe no-one else came to see if he was alright or to offer help . Poor sod had to end up crawling along until he found a wall to heave himself up onto.
DH has muscular dystrophy hence why he sometimes looses his footing etc. I know he feels embarrassed when something like that happens & other people look at him as if he's drunk.  
We ended up walking to the theatre in silence & everytime I tried to talk to him he told me to leave him alone refused to talk to me until yesterday morning & then acted as nothing had happened. Sometimes I could    him for being so stubborn.
Sorry rant over.


----------



## keemjay

afternoon all 

VIL and moosey - hope basting goes ok today, hurrah that you didnt miss it hope you celebrate with a bowl of your fav ice cream recipe 

shazia - glad you had a nice birthday. lovely weather for a bbq.  at the red wine but its all in a good cause...

erika - are you counting the hours? hope your packing is all in order and you have some lovely new holiday things 

jess - hope scan goes ok today and that you're all set for tomorrow 

bunbun- cant believe no-one stopped to help dh  whats the world coming to...

julie/choc queen - no reception for you today  was it your extension dp worked on or someone elses?

i have just done my first ever night shift and feel like a zombie  managed to get 4 hrs sleep this morning but feel $hit now.knew today would be a write-off  not going to do one again in a hurry - only did it as they were desperate. and it was sooooo hot last night, dont know how i managed to stay awake, was a struggle at times, but littlun kept me busy on and off, each time the machine alarm went off i instantly woke up and leapt into action which livened me up for a good half hour before the eyes started shutting again!! it was a quite surreal experience....

feel like i might drop off again this avo so might get a chair out and doze in the garden

laters all 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly -        everything crossed for you hun. 
BunBun - Men are stubborn creatures aren't they   So sorry that no-one helped your DH, what is the matter with people I just don't get it   
Kj - Sounds like you had a hard night, enjoy your sleep in the sunshine   you definately earned it!! I'm now counting the minutes rather than the hours   
Julie - 12 year old clothes   my God I wouldn't get a 12 year olds skirt round my thigh never mind my waist   So you're petite, lovely looking & eat for England, I'm going greener by the minute!! 
Holly - Hope you're ok   you're a bit quiet, hope the MIL hasn't locked you in the cellar or something   

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

Julie you are funny!! Perhaps they should put you on reception first thing in the morning to scare people away!!!
My problem with clothes is I have the opposite of anorexia - I think I'm a size 10 but in reality am a 14!!!  

KJ - hope you've done "slip, slap, slop" (as we keep telling the kids at school!) for your snooze in the garden.  You are v good to do night shift, must be a bit nerve wracking when alarm goes.

Molly - exercise & detox - wow! I'm impressed - I keep meaning to do it but last about a day! 

Bun Bun - poor old you, men are so proud & stubborn!  Hope DH is ok now - bet he realises he was a bit off with you.

Erica -   am v jealous of holiday - please do not mention it again!!!!!!!!   
Where abouts are you staying - Faliraki?! Are you a mad clubber?  We went for lovely boat trip to Lindos - be warned if you do, it's fab but v little shade on boat & it was sweltering, take lots of water!

CR - thanks for info about time off - have decided to go back to work on Thurs (I am a primary school teacher, teaching 5&6 year olds).  It's sports day on Thursday so not too much to worry about!

Also, will be Eddie's (a wonderful autistic lad) last day with me as his teacher cos he's off to France for his hols (He has told me this everyday for past 2 months!!!!) & I would be v sad to miss it!

Rachel - spooky about the wedding at Hintlesham!!  The BBC rang me today cos I answered an advert cos they want people getting married before Sept this year for a programme!!! I only answered it for a laugh - DP doesn't even believe I really have!! Hope to god they don't decide to use us!!! Was v daft idea!

Jilly - good luck for testing - will be logging on early to see how you've got on!  Really hope it's great news! Sending tons of               

VIL & Moosey - fab news!! We're   together again!  Really hope you make it this time.  How did Moosey (ooo just did funny typo & put "Mooset"!!) get her FSH down - did she use agnus castus?  Or just tons of Ben & Jerry's? Am hoping it's the latter!! 

Holly - where are you today - catching some rays? When does MIL go back?  How long will it be before she visits again?

I wonder how Candy's getting on - bet she's had tons of visitors & loads of flowers!  

Had scan today - great lining & folicle now 21mm!! Had trigger jab - ouch! Getting basted at 3pm tomorrow - please keep everything crossed for 4th time lucky!!!

Hi to all the other lovelies - Cathy, Petal, Eva, Manda, Skinny, Donna, Gwen, etc, etc!!!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

havent made it into the garden, it too hot!! am piddling about indoors doing little catch up jobs...

jess - glad basting went well - all sounds super duper to me  

i missed that it was Rhodes you are going to Erika. we've been there too. agree with jess about Lindos, really pretty and lovely and worth a visit but boiling.... always the hottest part of the island or something 
really hope you're not going to Faliraki - its pretty hideous - a well known spot for bady behaved Brits. please dont post next that you're going there or i'll wish i'd kept 

kj x


----------



## Cindy

Hi everyone
Glad you all had a good weekend and the sunshine was lovely!
Congratulations to Candy, it is great to hear some good news.
Shazia it was my birthday yestraday as well, and I am in my 2ww, I got basted on Thursday, so hopefully us July girls will all be lucky!, glad you had a nice time too we had a bbq too and lots of pressies, but like you I couldn't drink the wine that was bought!
Sorry gotta go my mate has just turned up
love Cindyxx


----------



## ERIKA

Kj, what's wrong with being badly behaved in Faliraki & Jess what's wrong with being a clubber?   
Only joking ladies   at 37 & after all this treatment Jess I'm not so much a mad clubber just simply mad   Still enjoy going to clubs sometimes but find it takes me longer to recover nowadays!!! Gone are the days of regular clubbing once upon a time it was Thu-Sun every week, oh to be young again! 
Kj, I'm staying in a seafront hotel   in Ixia which is apparently 6km from the ancient city of Rhodes which I've been told is worth a day trip. I'll try & get to Lindos, thanks for the tip, it sounds gorgeous   
Nearly hometime, oooohhhh one day to go.....................................I'm afraid I'm still   at the thought of me in a skimpy bikini giving it loads at a club in Faliraki (have you seen what they get up to there   I watched a programme about it once I'm no prude but my God!!)

Erica.xx


----------



## creaky

Hello girls,

I just wanted to share what a great day I have had today - I feel like a proud mother; the two year old I look after had her first poo on the toilet with me this afternoon!! Fantastic!!

Erika - I agree with the clubbing thing - I lived up in Liverpool for eight years, and spent all my weekends clubbing in Cream and Garlands....these days though I need to be in bed by midnight before I turn into a pumpkin! Have a great holiday! 

Cindy - goodluck for the 2ww!   

Jess - really pleased about the gigantic follie and best of luck for the legs in the air tomorrow!

KJ - where do you live to be able to sit outside?? It's raining in my corner of miserable Norfolk at the moment....Don't envy you for only having 4 hours sleep - I'd be like a bear with a sore head - growl..............

VIL and Moosey - hope it all went ok today!

Shazia - belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY and more good 2ww vibes   

Jilly - keeping fingers crossed for no AF  and a big BFP!

Molly - goodluck on the liver detox - which book have you been reading? I am currently on Day 8 of drinking just water, but my skin looks shocking - hoping if I persist it may get better!

Julie - You are probably at home again by now, but if you read this tomorrow morning a BIG HI, you chocolate eating monster!! Chocolate M&M's or my favourite the peanut ones?

Holly - where have you been today?

Bunbun - sorry to hear about your night out at the theatre, hope the show was good though. What happened with the chinchillas? (it is you that's a fellow chin lover isn't it?)

Also big hello to CR, CK6, Rachel, Eva, Skinny and everyone else out there.

Love and hugs

Creaky x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi 
have been off this board as waiting for DF to do sperm test at ARGC. Well he did today and we got the results back and feel like i need some feedback from you girls. motility is excellent (good progression also) slightly below average count (not a problem really as has always been fine - probably just a blip) but 10% normal morphology. At ARGC they are really strict defining normal and they say anything above 15% is normal range - so in a way not too far off! Just feeling a little like we might be wasting our time with iui which is already low rates of success. the embryologist said that they would recommend icsi but understands that i would rather start with iui and said that she thinks it worth a go anyway. i assume they would be to the point if thinking it useless??
also, she said as i am ovulating and levels are fine that she would recommend an unmedicated cycle - and actually that they wouldn't offer me medicated as i am ovulating etc. is this right? she is the embryologist - so wonder if i should get advise from the consultant...?
thanks for any thoughts posted - hopefully i will stay with this thread for the time being. 
eva x


----------



## keemjay

eva - my dh's morphology was the same. i think if the count is good then they are happier to go ahead than if the count was low AND there was poor morphology. 10% of a say 50 million count is still an awful lot of swimmers 
we were recommended a medicated cycle as obviously you are likely to get more than 1 follie so that improves the odds (theres supposedly nothing wrong mith me either)  but (my decision) we then did 2 natural cycle which i wish we'd done first as it was sooo interesting seeing what my body did all by itself. i think all clinics should monitor one cycle before jumping in with guns blazing 
i would check with your cons tho - they are the big chiefs - i often here of people being told things in passing by other people at thier clinics, they get themselevs in a stew about it and then find out its not what the cons recommends at all!!

good luck!

kj x


----------



## maddi

HI I'M MADDI 

I'M 34 YEARS OLD GOT MARRIED 1999 AND BEEN TRYING FOR 5 YEARS FOR A BABY AND AT LAST I'M UNDER ST BARTS HOSPITAL IN LONDON AND HAD ONE IUI TREATMENT IN APRIL AND FAILED HOPING TO HAVE ANOTHER GO THIS MONTH AND NOT FEELING VERY POSITIVE . I'M HOPING SOMEONE CAN GIVE ME SOME GOOD NEWS TO HELP ME THROUGH THIS 
AS YOU CAN SEE  NEW GIRL ON THE WEBSITE AND FEELING LONELEY 
LOVE TO HERE FOR ANYONE 

LOVE MADDI


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi Maddi  
Welcome!!
You've come to the right place!! These girls are absolutely fantastic and make the whole stressful process more bearable as they all know what we're going through. I have been moving around different threads for the past six months (male factor icsi - argc icsi - iui) and haven't even got to treatment yet!!   I have met some lovely people who have been through a whole range of experiences - both good and bad. We're here to celebrate when you get a positive but also here to listen if you want to cry or get mad about something!! 
Here's hoping you'll move over to the IUI BFP thread soon...!!
Love eva


----------



## maddi

HI EVA 

THANKS FOR THE WELCOME 

COR THERES ME MOANING AND YOU HAVENT EVEN GOT TO THE TREATMENT YET WELL I HOPE YOU DO VERY SOON COMING ON THERE AND READING WHAT EVERYONE IS GOING THROUGH MAKES YOU RELISE I'M NOY THE ONELY ONE . I HOPE IT ALWORKS OUT FOR YOU SOON 

LOVE MADDI


----------



## creaky

Hi Maddi,

I'm a Barts girl too, and had two IUI's. One at the end of April, the other at the end of May, but BFN......but there is hope!! One upside is that you may get the charming consultant I had - very impressed...can't remember his name though.....

This site is great for support though...lots of highs and lows together, and it can be so reassuring to be with people going through the same thing.

I've been trying for 5 years too, but with two different partners..(couple of years break in the middle, just incase you were thinking i was a bed hopper, or into three somes!) so I understand what the disappointment is like, but at last we are on the rollercoaster that will give us what we desire...remember that!

Take care,

Creaky x


----------



## maddi

HI JILL 

I HOPE YOU ARE RIGHT 2 TIME LUCKY .
I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK LET ME KNOW HOW IT ALL GOES 

LOVE MADDI


----------



## petal b

jill-good for you for not testing early and i have everything crossed for you 

maddi- and welcome to ff

well had to get on the tube for the first time since thursday(i leave about 10 0 clock)so missed it all)thank god,but was still abit funny about going on them yesterday.could not wait to get off.kept thinking of all the poor people.....

day off today....yesssssss..so its in the garden for me


----------



## keemjay

morning all

hi again maddi  glad you found us 

erika - that was a great bluff - but you didnt fool me - clearly you ARE a mad clubber on your way to Faliraki - its ok you dont have to pretend, just be yourself  

jilly - think you get this weeks prize for the most strong willed tester  you obviously learnt your lesson from last time!! sending lots of   your way

jess - hope you are resting up. how funny about having your wedding filmed. you are going to say yes arent you!!

julie - i know what you mean about counting the days of a natural 2ww, i still do it too, even when we've not bms'd at the right time. somehow i always think we might be in that tiny percent that acheive it under miracle circumstances 

creaky - sorry norfolk didnt have such nice weather - i'm in surrey and sorry to tell you that its the same today    and  for the 2 yr olds poo!!

i had a very good nights sleep last night- 10hrs- but still feel woolley this morning. was woken by my boss phoning at 9am  think i prob could've slept longer. the bad news is that some of my work may dry up a bit due to one of the children having their trachy taken out, so i might have to do a lot more nights if i want work 

have a happy sunny day all  

kj x


----------



## loobylu

Morning all...apologies for not being able to chat much..id love to all day but as im at work i have to be careful.

Its lovely to see some good news (candy..congratulations) it gives u hope doesnt it!

I was wondering is there anyone who had endo and is going through IUI?? 

Lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey Girlies

Molly - accupuncture and massage sounds fab - lucky you.

Erika - when do you go on your hols?  Hope you have a fab time.

Jillypops - I am soooo impressed at your testing restraint!  Keeping everything crossed for you - let us know.....    

Bun Bun - it's horrible that no one helped you and your husband.  I had a friend who collapsed in the street once and no one helped him either.  Maybe you should chat to your husband about it at some other time.  I imagine he was just embarassed.

Keeemjay - Poor you with the night shifts.  Will you agree to do more of them?  I bet they are a killer for a few days afterwards.  One of my friends runs a club every other weekend and is up all night but then she's out of action for the next couple of days while she recovers.  She accidentally set her own club on fire a few weeks ago - oooops!!!       

********** - your DH is a liitle star with his DIY.  Hope the funeral today goes okay - thinking of you.

Jess P -     Love your "opposite of anorexia" complex!!  Good luck with your basting - I hope this is the one for you.  Make sure you keep us posted on your BBC documentary - it would be very cool to see you on TV.  Your DP will have to believe you when the cameras turn up!  You asked how Moosey got her FSH down.  Unfortunately it was not the Ben and Jerry diet (that would be lovely) - she ate healthily and cut down dramatically on sugar, salt and had no caffine or alcohol.  I won't be too smug though because she's getting it done again in a couple of weeks and it could have gone up.....    Is yours high?

Creaky -       at the though of you ttc with two DPs at the same time.  Maybe we should all try that!

Eva04 - Moosey has done unmedicated cycles because she was ovulating without any problems (then didn't ovulate once and got Clomid).  Keeemjay is right that medication might give you more eggs but I think that if you take Clomid then move onto another treatment requiring other drugs you might have to wait to get the clomid out of your system.  If you want to try IUI how about setting yourself a limit of two goes or something like that then move on to ICSI if the clinic thinks that's best.

Maddi - Nice to have you here.  Hope the treatment works for you this time.

Also hi and big       to Cindy, Petal B, Loobylu, Holly and anyone I've missed.

Love Victoria
xxx

PS Moosey's test date is 24th July.        We have a new system with testing (because we always spend about a million pounds on pee sticks).  We have bought a pack of two tests.  I am allowed to get Moosey to do one whenever I want but the other one is reserved for test day.  

Must be good, must not buy more tests


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone!
Sorry for not being in touch for ages, but have been v.v.busy at work. Looks like I've missed out on loadsâ€¦
Candy â€“ congratulations! Fantastic news and lots of love to you and the wee one. You'll be a fabulous mum.
Shazia and Holly â€“ belated happy birthday to you both! And Holly: thanks so much for taking on the moderator duties and the update list. 
Jilly â€“ best of luck for testing today!
Eva â€“ hello! DH's morphology sounds OK to me. If they think 15% or above is normal, they're probably using the Kruger 'strict' guidelines â€“ different to the WHO guidelines, which says that anything above 30% is normal. From what I've read, while anything above 15% with Kruger strict is good, 10% is deemed as 'clinically insignificant', which I read as meaning that the sperm is OKish â€“ though not brilliant â€“ but that pregnancy could still result from a less invasive technique like IUI. But hey, what the hell do I know?!!!
Welcome Maddi! This board is brilliant.
Big hello to Keemjay, Julie, Erica (how are you doing, hun?) VIL and Moosey, Jess, Creaky, CK6, CR and anyone else I've forgotten to mention. You're all in my thoughts often!
Not much to report here. Waiting to start our third (and last) IUI next month with injectibles. I went to see a naturopath last week, who told me that I'm toxic, stagnant and my liver's knackered! No surprises there, then. She's put me on a delightful 'bowel cleanse' which basically involves shovelling senna into my gob every night, and pooing for Britain the following morning. However, my headaches have all but disappeared and I'm already feeling more energetic. She's starting acupuncture at the start of my next period â€“ she told me not to try natural conception this month, as all the treatment she's giving me may contra-indicate an early pregnancy. I'm relieved to have a month off, to be honest. I've also given up coffee (she's allowing me one cup of tea a day!), alcohol (well, OKâ€¦ just the occasional glass of wine) and I'm meant to eat lots of protein. 
Right, well that's the end of my 'me me me me' post. Take care all!
Lots of love,
C xx
PS Don't know if anyone was affected by the bombings last week â€“ hope not. CK6 asked if I worked around that way â€“ I don't, but part of my journey in involves travelling on the circle line between Liverpool Street and Aldgate (I travel overground into Moorgate, then take the circle line from there to Blackfriars). Thankfully, I left for work at 9am and my train wasn't allowed into central London and had to turn back â€“ by that time, there were rumours going round that there had been explosions so I went home immediately. All my London friends and colleagues are safe; so many of us are thinking 'there but for the grace of god go Iâ€¦' Dark days indeed.


----------



## jess p

Julie you do make me laugh!   Would be great still doing the school run at 85! 
Hope the funeral isn't too traumatic & the   shines.
DP's extension sounds impressive!!!!! (titter titter!!)


Erica - you lucky   person! We stayed in Ixia at Rodian Amathus Beach hotel - was absolutely fab! Had great pool on roof & the most amazing puddings - especially tons of sticky baclava type sticky things!! Yum yum ... I put on half a stone & we were only there a week!! 


Eva - great to have you back, I've missed you!  I agree with Kim, try a natural cycle - my last 2 have been & even though I have high FSH I managed to produce 2 big folies last month & a 21mm one this month! 

I feel so much better not taking Clomid - the trigger jab makes me feel v hormonal but it only lasts a few days.


VIL & Moosey - hope the FSH stays low. Mine has been all over the show - between 9.3 & 16 in last few months - but I'm still producing folicles so not too bothered.
Good idea about the pee sticks - hope you don't get Britain's only duff pack again! 


Catwoman - good to see you back again too!  Where can you get senna from?  I've given up caffeine for about 4 years now (makes my eczema bad) but I do have the odd coke when I forget! Makes me wide awake & itchy!!

Don't think I can give up sugar - did see article about link between high sugar intake & IF - probably cause of my problems so have tried hard but got v sweet tooth - love a big slice of mum's home made cake!!


Creaky - great news on the 2 year old poo front! 
BBC not phoned back - phew!! My mum was cross with me as she's put on weight (their black lab, which they walked about 5 miles a day, died about 3 months ago & she's put on a stone since!) & won't look her best!!
DP still doesn't believe me so will get big shock when cameras filming him in his underpants on big day!!

Am going clubbing on hen night for first time in about a year! Last time my legs really ached by about 11.30!!  
Used to be a mad clubber - previous head teacher was top bloke who encouraged us all to go out & get v drunk at every opportunity!  Had fab time but really don't think I could manage it anymore - also don't look too hot in clubbing gear at my age!! 

Well, I'm off to have my last hot bath before basting & the lovely 2ww! DP has taken afternoon off work to do his "contribution"! Fancy, having the afternoon off for a tommy tank!!  Apparently he's booked it as "holiday"  


Jilly - glad to see no sign of   Please keep us informed, could do with some iui success!

Hi to everyone else - is Holly on holiday?

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

EEEKKK!!!!

Im not due to go for a scan till thurs (day 15) but I got a posotive opk this morning!!!!!

STILL waiting for the hospital to call back so I can ask a nurse if I am to late for basting!!!Getting really nervous now.


Jilly-If I see the witch I will whoopp her   to neverland!!!!!!  

Come on phone ring!!NOW!!!
Kelly x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Kelly - ring the hospital!!!! Don't miss the cycle just cos someone forgot to call you back. Be firm with them   

Jilly - Wow - really hoping this has worked.   

JessP - It must be _hard_ for your DP   

Victoria
xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Still waiting,so I am gonna bite the bullet and keep bugging them!!!!

Jilly-really,really hope you get a BFP,you have so much will power!!!Go girl!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Well,I need to take dh as they scan me first then he has to go off and do his thing then they wash it!!!Im getting really pi***d off now!!!First the hospital was engaged now the receptionist said they are in a meeting!!!If its too late im gonna be really mad.

Kelly x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Jilly
NO AF      
NO PEE STICK TESTING!!      
LOTS OF POSITIVE VIBES       
IN THE HOPE OF A BFP     
EVA X


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Ok,so I have calmed down a bit-I just got off the phone with the fertility nurse and she has booked me a scan for tomorrow,so I am really hoping its all ok and not too late.She was so NOT bothered though which annoyed me a bit,I mean I know its her job-but these are peoples lives/futures that they are dealing with!!! 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Do you know what-I was too panicky to ask-but I will drag him out of bed anyway,he always wants to come with me to everything anyway,he works nights though so it doesn't make it very easy for appointments.

I will let you all know what the scan shows tomorrow and you never know we might have news from jilly  by then

Kelly


----------



## maddi

to all the iui girls thanks for welcoming me i don't  fill alone any more 

love maddi xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Oh Jilly - I'm really sorry.  It's so horrible to get your hopes up then get a BFN.  We're here if you want to talk about it.  

Maddi - that's great that you don't feel so alone.  Sometimes stuff happens and I know the people on here will really understand.

Julie       - I think you should leave your cat pics where they are!!!

Kelly - well done for calling the clinic and getting your scan.  Hope it goes well...

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## loobylu

Managed to sneak back on for 5 mins....
Sorry to hear your news Jilly...loads of hugs....

Jess..whats this about giving up sugar aswell..does it cause IF. Ive already given up caffeine, alcohol and nearly the ciggies...do I need to give up sugar (my last sin) too Aanything to help though...Ive give up my soul if i thought it would help

xx


----------



## creaky

Oh Jilly-Really disappointed about the  , I was also really hopeful that this month was the one for you! Sending you lots of hugs and best wishes. x

Julie - I really must live in a weather black spot - it's not hot and sunny here; not long til going home time though. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.....

Kelly - best of luck for tomorrows scan, keeping every thing crossed its not too late for basting....

Will catch up properly later on.......

Creaky x


----------



## petal b

jill-so sorry,am thinking of you


----------



## ERIKA

Ooooooohhhhhh ladies just 1½ hours to go    flying to Rhodes at 7 in the morning. Looking forward to it even more now following all of your lovely comments   So it's goodbye for now, I'm back in work on the 22nd so will catch up with you all then. No doubt we'll be on thread 500 & something by then   
Jilly - So sorry to hear of your BFN hunny   but you have great spirit & will get back onto that rollercoaster very soon. For now, relax & have a bit of "you" time. As I'm away can you please make sure you look after my kitty   for me, you know the one whose twin you found   
Creaky - Still   at your comments my pumpkin,, bed hopping pal!!
Maddi - Hello   & welcome, believe me you are definately not alone & have become part of a special family (special needs   for most of us)
Petal - What a great day to have off hope you're making the most of the   
Julie - Thanks for shoe tip, I wouldn't want to fall on my   well not without a few vodkas inside me anyway!! Thoughts will be with you & DP tomorrow I hope it goes as well as it can   
Kj - Aaaaaah I've been rumbled   Spent last night sewing sequins onto my bikini tops & thong bottoms & practiced shaking my booty!!
Catwoman - Great to hear from you again we did   New health regime sounds great, well done mate.
VIL - Glad basting went well & lots of     for the 24th.
Jess -     for basting today, hope DP enjoys his holiday   I'm looking forward to Rhodes even more now if they do delicious puddings (Julie are you jealous)   
Kelly -   for scan tomorrow & hopefully basting too.
Holly - Has MIL still got you locked up somewhere   hope you're ok.
 Eva, Manda, Shazia, Caroline, Loobylu & everyone else.
      
Bye lovelies & get me some good news ready for my return. Luv you.

Erica.xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

That's crap Jilly - but damn good attitude. we have no other option but to get back on the rollercoaster. 
Eva xx


----------



## shazia

Jilly

Sweetheart I am so sorry, feel so sad, I had really high hopes for you.  

 

You are being so positive at the moment which is great but if it doesn't last just know that we are all here for you BIG TIME.

Sending you loads of love

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Welcome Maddi

Have a fab   Erika.

Will do a proper post later when have a bit more time, on day 5  and so far feel fine not sure if that is good or bad??

Sending you all lots of love


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there

Welcome to Maddi - The IUI girls are great and am sure will be able to help you along the way. 

Jillypops - I'm really sorry to hear it was negative.  You are being very brave - I hope you're okay.  Having now had a full month off from treatment, I can definitely confirm that it is good to have a rest from having your legs stuck up in the air though!

I'm not really sure about the sugar connection, but I've been told that I have a sensitivity to sugar and simple carbohydrates and problems with low blood sugar.  And as I can't get pregnant, maybe there is a link!  Shame really as chocolate, potatoes and pasta are my favourite foods.

Hope you're all enjoying the lovely sunshine out there - it's just gorgeous.

Oh, and happy holidays to Erica - I'm very jealous!!

Rachel xxx


----------



## ck6

jilly really sorry to see you got bfn  ... you do sound really strong...prob best way to be..as you say you have to pick yourself up and get back on the rollercoaster xxxxx
erica    hope you have a fab time  enjoy!!!!
jess  ... hope your basting went well and dp enjoyed his 'holiday' 
julie.... will be thinking of you and your dp tomorrow....very very sad  
catwoman.. phew....glad you're ok...
vil and moosey  glad basting went well and good luck with testing on 24th ( not before   )
kelly  good luck with your scan tomorrow, hopefully you can get basted too     petal kj holly eva maddie manda loobylou  rachel xxx
shazia when does your mil come back.... how you doing ? 
love caroline xxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

sorry creaky didn't mean to forget you xxx and big   to anyone else i missed xxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

just watching sky news and they said that all four bombers were suicide bombers - this a flippin scary situation.


----------



## petal b

know what you mean eva

erica-have a great time  lucky you


----------



## kellydallard

Jilly,

Sorry about your bfn honey!!!Glad to hear your not too bad,sometimes we take it better than others don't we! Well done on the posotive thinking,its not easy at times like this.

Big love

Kelly x


----------



## maddi

HI YA GIRLS 

HOW YOU ALL FEELING TODAY ? 
HAS ANYONE TRYED REFLEXOLOGY? I'M THINKING OF TRYING IT BEFORE MY NEXT LOT OF TREATMENT


----------



## keemjay

oh nooo - logged on to send a good luck message to jilly 
sorry to hear the news hun - are you gonna test again tomoz just in case?
big  to you

julie - will be thinking of you tomorrow. big big  to you and dh and sending you strength to get thru it. funerals of young people who have everything to live for are just the worst 

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Girlies!

So soz not been around but MIL still here and staying and extra night as she's having such a great time    Anyway - I'm trying my best to keep up but will be back with you properly on Thursday.

Special loves to Jilly - so sorry to read your news hun   thinking of you.

Candy - thinking of you too and hoping your getting into the swing of new motherhood 

KJ - hi lovely!  Battery ran out again    Thanks for txt had to hide my grin! Am coping - just  

PMers will be back with you on Thursday!

Julie - hope you got on ok at the funeral.  Horrible horrible time for everyone.

Miss you all and love ya even more!

H

PS - no natural BFP for us but then that was very wishful thinking... still natural progesterone cream is helping cycle and that's a postive thing in itself....


----------



## petal b

**********-thinking of you tomorrow

holly c-sorry about the natural way not working this month,know how you feel,have been trying too,yesterday had slight bleed and have got af pains yesterday and this evening,i think i had all this with the treatment not again naturally,don't think it means anything,could be the tablets that i am on....wishful thinking


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi julie
sorry to hear you think AF is on way   you just never know though do you!!   - hope your husband is ok today. 
yes these fundamentalists are a real concern. i remember when i was at london university 10 years ago they would camp outside reception pretty much every day handing out propoganda leaflets and going round campus. these were middle class well educated people - not disaffected youths! really don't see how we can ever root these people out of society as there are so many of them....
maddi - i enjoyed acupuncture. just too expensive. if you can afford it then go for it!
jilly hope you're ok.
eva xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

some of us just weren't meant to conceive naturally   (myself included!) - but thankfully we have ivf iui icsi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyW

Morning...

Jillypops -  sorry to read your news hunny. Hope you are okay. Good that you have a plan to move forward... x

Julie  - will be thinking of you and DH today. 

KJ - hope you have got over the nightshift and sorry to hear about the work drying up a bit. Hope you won't need to do too many nights... 

Holly - glad you have been enjoying spending time with your MIL!   Sorry to hear about no natural BFP, but that's great news on the prog cream helping your cycle.  Reminds me, I must order some more.... 

Kelly - good luck today  and most definitely take DH with you. If you have had a surge I would be amazed if they didn't baste you today!  

VIL and Moosey  

Erica - you will be in the air by now! I'm so....  

 to Eva, Petal, CK, Catwoman, Maddie, Gwen, Crreaky, Shazia, Rachel, Jess, LoobyLu, and all.

Love Molly
x


----------



## petal b

morning everyone

hi juile-sorry to hear that af is on its way,and i agree with everything you said.....most of my friends would not be able to cope too....but in saying that i dont at the best of times ........every month is the same...hopefully we will get a surprise one day.......


----------



## keemjay

man its hot already this morning!!!

lucky me havent got anywhere to be today, just as well as dh has pinched car as yesterday his cut out dead TWICE while he was driving along the A3 at 60mph - scarey socks!!
i was meant to be up in the darkroom printing today but theres no way i'm shutting myself in the loft in this heat....such a shame, will have to sit in the garden again 

holly glad to see mil hasnt kidnapped you  was getting worried  is she planning a return visit  looking forward to REM on sat - apparently there are expected to be 80,000 people yikes! hope its not quite this hot! I'm using my cream again to try and get rid of this grim brown cm - seems to be working, problem is, it makes me think of ttc all over again and that i've got more chance so its screwing with my head a bit 

jilly - how are you this morning hun  any more testing?

VIL - i love your new strict hpt regime 

kelly - hope you are getting basted very soon 

julie - still thinking of you hun - dont know if its a good or a bad thing for it to be such a glorious day, if you get my drift, funerals in the rain are horrid but sunny days seem to drive home the beauty of the world... hope dh is ok    to you both

molly - hows the detox going, given in to those shortbreads yet  will im in a while...

laters all 

kj x


----------



## keemjay

totally off topic question but you know those washing powder tablets for washing machine? are you meant to put them in the drawer or with the wahing in the drum? only asking cos my neighbours using my washing machine this morning and he went to put them in the drawer, after i questioned it he put them in the drum but now i'm wondering if he's right and i'm wrong (i use powder so not sure )

kj


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey Girlies

Kim - No idea about the washing machine.  I have only just realised that I had been putting the washing powder in the wrong bit of the drawer which means that my clothes had not been properly washed for ONE YEAR!!!!!        

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

thanks julie 
really cant see that a tablet would dissolve properly in the drawer 

vil  wondered why the iui board smelled funny now and again. are you sure moosey isnt named that for a reason 

kj x


----------



## creaky

On the subject of washing machines, mine is really peeing me off at the moment - it took 4 hours to do a cycle on Monday, shrank my favourite skirt and then filled up with water again after the spin cycle, so everything came out soaking wet! Hope it's fixable, otherwise it will be the second one thats broken in as many years - really must stop sitting on them during the spin cycle!!  

The sun has finally reached the North Norfolk coast - Hurrah!

Creaky x


----------



## keemjay

creaky - whereabouts do you live? we used to go to great yarmouth a fair bit for soul music weekenders at the vauxhall holiday park - very drunken affairs. but the Asda nearby was FAB!!

kj x


----------



## BunBun

Julie - all the best for this afternoon I will be thinking of you & your dp.
Jilly - sorry to hear about your bfn - hoping   will turn up soon for you.
Lovely sunshine here & washing blowing on the line. Must be the day for washing. I always put washing tablets in the drum. Tried some fabric sortners today that also had to go in the drum - thought the would disappear before they had a chance to work but obiviously they didn't as bed linen smelt lovely.


----------



## BunBun

101 tips for better washing.


----------



## BunBun

I'd have to go for the disapposible clothes as you really wouldn't want to see me in my birthday suit.


----------



## loobylu

Nor me..he he..interesting topic ladies..he he

Hi all...Just popped on to wish Julie all the best xxx bIg Hugs xx

PS...I put my tablets in the drum...they do get stuck in the door rim though

Lots of hugs and stuff to u all...xxx


----------



## creaky

KJ - glad you liked the ASDA as DP built it, he's still very proud as it was one of his more successful projects! I'm just a little further up the coast near a place called Stalham - don't know whether you ever ventured that far out...DP's girls live in Yarmouth though so we are regular visitors....

The quick cycle I am washing at the moment has now taken an hour and a half - really think that machine is buggered!


----------



## keemjay

oh god what have i started! a simple washing machine query and now we 're all taking our clothes off 

i've always wanted to go to a naturist beach and give it a go, anyone done it  

kj x

been trying to put a new pic in my avatar but it wont let me


----------



## BunBun

Creaky - A friend of mine used to live at Sutton. I would imagine your washing machine is on the blink for a quick wash mine takes 48 minutes.


----------



## jess p

Julie - think you are a secret naturist - first streaking, now commando?!!  Hope funeral is bearable & DP isn't too disressed, will be thinking of you, hun.

That washing machine chat made me laugh - VIL you crazy girl, bet your whites don't pass the doorstep challenge!! 

I use those non bio Persil gel capsule thingys but if i wash anything on cool they often have horrible gooey bits left that look just like   - I didn't notice it on one top til I was at work wearing it! Dread to think what people thought 


Looby lu - article I read was all about cutting out sugar cos for some people it affects conception - would be awful to give it up & NOT be one of those people!   I've tried really hard to cut back, but also cutting back on fat so do need little treats every now & then! 


Erica - you'll probably have landed by now & be shaking your booty all over Rhodes!

Got our honeymoon tickets today!  Changed flight times again! Only by 25 mins this time - last time it was to 5am check in (we live an hour plus from airport) on our wedding night so had to move wedding forward! 


Basting yesterday was excellent - lovely nurse Julie did it & she said it was the easiest one she'd ever done!! And I saw a pair of magpies on the way & another pair on the way back!!! (Don't believe in such rubbish if I only see 1!!!).

Can't believe I had so much pain & difficulty having my 2 iuis on NHS - maybe it was cos they were with Clomid & these last 2 weren't?

DP enjoyed his "holiday" bit too much for my liking - was gone ages!!! Must be all those car & golf mags he was "reading"    Still, I had fun doing a sudoku!  

We decided to go out last night & celebrate being pregnant!!! ( Decided this just in case it never happens!) So went for fab meal at lovely pub near us called "The Ship" - found it really hard to choose pudding cos wanted them all  DP said I had to choose one for him - so I had black cherry clafoutis with orange cram sauce & chose dark choc orange truffle cake  for him - we were supposed to "share".

Unfortunately, although mine was delicious, DP's was orgasmic! His idea of "sharing" is def not quite same as mine!! Would only let me have little bit (not the half I wanted!) then made lots of "ecsatsy" noises while he ate it!! 


Jilly - really, really sorry that it was BFN but at least cycle seems a bit longer.  A break def does you good, too many emotions without!  Keep posting on here though - we need you cos you're v funny (& just a tad crazy!!)

Kelly - good luck with the basting - bloody nurses, don't they realise how stressful this is?!

KJ - hope DH gets car sorted - bit scary cutting out ( I had a mini that did that once - realised it had NO oil in it!! )  Have fun in the garden , am about to venture out there now.

Creaky - hope sun stays with you for rest of summer! North Norfolk coast is fab but bit bracing at times - love your Cromer crabs  

Holly - good to see MIL is on her way back soon!! 

Love to Molly, Cathy, Donna, Petal, Candy. Rachel, Gwen, Manda (bit quiet at mo - hope you're ok, probably busy with a fancy creation!), Eva, Bun Bun & all the rest of iui gang!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA

Only said to Dh the other day when it was VVVhot and we had to go out ' wouldn't it be great if we could all just go around in the nuddy!' It would save me looking like Ive got someone elses head and arms stuck on my bod!

You lot - you'll all be holding your whites up to the window next and taking big deep breaths into your towels and wearing frilly pinnies and talking about nylons and.....! 

Cathy


----------



## Cindy

Hi everyone
so many posts since I last logged on! not enough time too read them all sorry!
Good luck Jess with your   I am on mine at the mo, day 7 today, and well done on going out to celbrate, we should all be postive, wAs being postive but woke up in the night with some niggly pains, so started to think AF is going come!
dh and I have got this week off, what lush weather, I'm looking like a bronzed babe already, and we was going get a last min deal abroad but didn't cause of IUI, so glad we didn't having this weather, we've been for picinics, down the beach, meals, bbq's having a really lush time, only downside is no wine!
good luck to anyone basting or on they 2ww wait going get back to the sunshine, and another water fight with DH! hee hee
sorry I haven't had time to read all posts, I'll have too gte on here more!
Hope you all have a nice affo in the sunshine            
Cindyxxxxxxx


----------



## CR

hello my lovelies

sorry not been on much, work are getting stricter on internet usage, so in a couple of weeks i will only be able to log on from home.  they are starting to show everyone what sites you go on.  so as my IF and TTC is a complete secret at work, i can't really be spending much time on FF!!  doh!!  

jilly - so sorry to hear about your bfn.  and the dramas re test dates.  hope your af turns up soon.  big hug to you.

julie - hope your funeral goes as well as can be expected.  and dp is ok.
on a lighter note, i have sussed a hole in the chocolate market - caffine free chocolate for those on a caffine free diet!!  surely must be loads of people wanting caffine free chocolate.  after all you get caffine free diet coke.  i haven't had any chocolate for weeks now (or sugar, or diary, or wheat or gluten!!!!) and i really fancy some chocolate, if i wasn't on a 2ww i think i would have some.  hope your af comes soon and is over before you know it.

holly - hope you surviving mil and so close to her going home.  you deserve a medal.  you must have accured just soooo many brownie points with DP!!

cindy - you are very close to me on 2ww.  lots of good luck to you.

jess p - glad basting went ok.  and pain free.  mine this time was pain free.  and yet last have been very painful and i just can't wait for the speculum thing to be removed.  hope you resting up now.  shame on DP not sharing his dessert.

who asked about the washing, kj i think, my persil box says put in drum and not tray.  and yes i hold my whites up and do the window test!!!

on day 8 of 2ww today.  no signs of bleeding as yet.  i normally bleed so often it seems strange no blood this time.  i starting to feel just a little hopefully that my 5 little follies just maybe might be staying put, mind you i wouldn't mine if a couple didn't, but DP has heart set on 5!!!  oh dear!!  i will have to put him straight!!!

erika - you are hols now i think, but hope you have fab time.

hi to everyone i've forgotten, vil (dirty clothes for one year!!!!), petal, catwoman, ck6 and everyone else, i am thinking of you all.
crxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

I wondered why none of my colleagues were sitting near me - it's cos I'm a bit whiffy!!!

Victoria
xxx

You are all pervs - sitting on washers, naturist beaches and going commando indeed!


----------



## keemjay

piccies of Candys jacob in the gallery - he is soo cute, i've just come over all teary looking at him 

kj x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone! 
Just a swiftie while bosom-stapling boss isn't looking: Jilly, I'm so, so sorry. You seem to be taking it pretty well. Look after yourself and lots of     for the next one!
Julie â€“ hope you and DP are OK (or as OK as possible) after the funeral. Am thinking of you.
Eva â€“ I was at London uni about ten years ago too! I was at Kings College from 1988-1995 (I was one of those annoying eternal student types who ended up doing a PhD but never quite finished it!). I think I remember the group you mean â€“ I can't remember their name, but there was a campaign to ban them because of their homophobic, misogynistic and anti-semite views.
VIL â€“ I have one thing to say to you. Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurghhhhhhhhhh! (Said while holding my nose in a rather dramatic fashion).
Everyone else: Holly, Keemjay, Jess, CK6, CR, Shazia, Erica, Cindy and any of my other chums I may have forgottenâ€¦â€¦ hello and happy Wednesday!
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie as I'm meant to be working. 

This is going to annoy you all, but I don't know where the tablets go cos my DP does all the washing!!!! 

Jess  at the  on your top.

Definately wouldn't want to see me in my birthday suit! But me and DP "did the deed" starkers in a field last summer and one of those low-flying jets flew right over us - and then came back again!  

Kim....  he is gorgeous isn't he...

 to all the 2wwers....
Love Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

molly  firstly at [email protected] in a field and again  for not doing the washing. tho i can hardly talk - dh always cleans the bathroom, have never done it in all the time we have been living together - about 11 years!

phew...its too blooming hot to sit outside....am inside doing some jobs, will pop out when it cools a bit later - coming over a bit cloudy so might be in  for these thunderstorms....

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya ladies,

You lot are bloomin mad!!!! Funny you should talk about washing machines though, mine has just died,got some bloke coming in the morning  

Well went for the scan today and I am really,really    , I only had 1 follie that they could see and it had burst,Im really mad cos if they would have listened to me and had me scanned yesterday there might have been time for basting. The lovely(NOT) nurse said" Ah well there is always next month" .She asked us if we had   in the last 48hrs and I said no,because they told us not to have   48 hrs before basting   she said oh well you should have done,but it's too late now.AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As you can tell I am not happy-So I asked if I needed to be scanned earlier next time as not to miss it and she said we will try on day 12-but whats the point when it was day 12 yesterday and I had already ovulated  

I really have had ENOUGH!!!

SORRY NO PERSONALS iM RAGING!!!

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW

Kim - I would definately swap! I hate cleaning the bathroom. ...and as for th [email protected] in the field, when you get to our age you have to go a bit wild once in a while.


----------



## MollyW

Oh Kelly, that's awful - you poor thing. 

Its not good enough when you're investing all this time and energy - not to mention money - into this. You should have a real go at the c/s when you see him/her. 

At my clinic they scan you on Day 2 and then Day 9 and then every few days after that. Not sure about other clinics policies though.

Big  to you...

Love Molly
x


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks Molly,

Unfortunately(and I now mean it) we are having IUI with the nhs as we are only entitled to 3 IUI'S as we alerady have a son(sorry to sound selfish as I already have a child).They just dont seem to give a damn,we waited a long time to get this far as we figured we ought to use up our free goes before going private but I am really beggining to wonder if we are doing the right thing.

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

kelly - i'm fuming on your behalf  how DARE they say 'there's always next month' I'm glad (sort of ) to have just read you arent paying for this shoddy treatment. i'm assuming they arent going to count this as one of your free goes  i would demand an earlier scan next time (should you decide to continue...) - i used to have scan on day 2/3 then at LEAST 2 scans before basting. and you should def mention todays events to your cons, even write a letter - they sound far too laid back for their (and your) own good.  and   for you, you have good reason to be so upset...

molly - dh is always on about doing it in the open air but its too built up round here. he was eyeing up the garden the other day, but really the only spot where we arent overlooked is squashed in one corner of the patio and its rather too near the neighbours back door for my liking 

kj x


----------



## nixie

Hi - me again - just replied to you on other july thread! but wanted to also say that i'm on nhs too and when they missed my first cycle as i'd alreadly ov'd they didn't count it as a proper 'go' as i hadn't had actual treatment.  Maybe worth asking them about that Asking for earlier scans is def good idea too.

N x


----------



## Cindy

Hi
just wanted to send Kelly a big HUG! they don't care in the hospitals, how selfish for them to say maybe next time! when we ahd our first IUI go it nearly didn't happen as they were short staffed!!!!!!!but I kicked up such a fuss and we had it even through it was unsuccesful who are they to decide what happens.
All this talk of naughties outside!   
know what you lot will all be doing tonight!!!!!!!!
love Cindyxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

MollyW - I am shocked!!!

Kelly - I would write and complain - they sound like they aren't bothered so go for it    

Love Victoria
xxx

PS Moosey and I  "did the deed" in the back of the car one time under a big blanket   and I peeped out to see a blue flashing light....... it was the


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Thanks you mad lot for your replies,dont know what I would do without you all  .I am still trying to contact the hospital to check if it counts as one of the goes??!!I hope not  seeing as they did nothing other than upsetting me 

Anyway,I have already decided that when af arrives(which she clearly will this month) I am gonna kick up a fuss to get early scans-I will not let them knock me back again!!!!!!!  

Hope your all enjoying the lovely weather 

KELLY X


----------



## keemjay

kelly - we may be mad but we're the 4th most popular board on FF dont you know  give that clinic hell  or gimme thier number and i'll do it for you.....

vil- you tigers you  never found the car very comfortable, but the camper's quite nice......

kj x


----------



## jess p

KJ - you change your picture more often than VIL & Moosey do their washing!!!  

Only joking! 

Just a quickie before I go & pick DP up from work.

Kelly - def write to cons - bet he'll be annoyed with stupid nurse. (Tell him you're feeling suicidal - always does the trick!! )

On NHS we had scan on day 11 every month.  Tons better privately - been scanned every other day for last 10 days!!

Good luck - give 'em hell!

Doing "the deed" outside is great -but can remember years ago with boyfriend in his car when whole troop of cubs came past & banged on bonnet - then heard them announce that they recognised me cos most of them were taught by my mum!!! 

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

I wonder what badge the cubs got for that!!!

Victoria
xxx


----------



## sunny24

hi girls as you can see i have have iui before and i am just about to start my 4th and final iui before i go to ivf, hopefully i want need it   i just wondereed f i can join you from time to time for some support as people that havent have tx before dont under stand the mood swings the bloating the spots and not to mention the farting    i wish you all the very best of luck in your tx cycles and hope that we will be opening a    thread  soon hope to here from you all soon love and luck sunny24 xxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Sunny - your point is made loud and clear there and i couldn't agree more!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Catwoman -  we live round the corner AND i was at Kings College from 1994-97...!   weird. what did you study? 
Love Eva


----------



## Holly C

Loads of love and luck ladies


----------



## Holly C

New link this way!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32788.0.html

I'm failing in my duties already arrrgghhh - letting you get to page 16 

H xxx


----------



## petal b

hi holly-hope you are well,have not seen must of you lately,is mil gone yet
  and don't worry your doing a great job 
well this is a first,i have never posted first before   and if my typing does not hurry up,it won't be now


----------



## keemjay

holly - frankly its a disgrace letting us get to page 15 you bad girl, i'm going to tell candy all about you 

how many hours till mil bogs off goes home?

kj x


----------



## Holly C

ssshhhh she'll hear you      

Tomorrow morning - countdown is on   Back then and will post list too - promise!
xxx's

H


----------



## shazia

Hey Jilly girl you still online?


----------



## shazia

Am having a few ovary twinges but that could be anything so I am trying hard not to look too deeply into anything, am only on day 6


----------



## shazia

I agree we all could do with a little boost. Have you heard anything from g?

Are you having tratment on the nhs? If so can you go directly onto ivf or do you have to wait? Don't leave us yet


----------



## shazia

If I were you I would go for the free iui you never know and if it works would save you a small fortune. Unfortunately we have to pay for all our treatment  so am hoping we don't get to ivf, only just managing to scrape through with iui as I'm on a years careers break at the mo (although due to go back Sept/Oct  )

By the way dh has just put his two penneth worth in and said that if you can afford ivf go straight for that!!!

So really helpful answer for you love  

Aer you not sposed to be serving punters? Mines a large glass of red please  --  oh no forgot not allowd to drink - bugger!!!


----------



## shazia

Def go for the iui treatment then. Would you go privately where you live (where is that) or come to London?

Just read your additional post! Yeah kick back a few for me and then belt out a good un on Sunday!!!


----------



## shazia

He's just read that and started stroking my arm


----------



## shazia

My sister lives in Leeds!! Where are you? Do you run a pub in the town or country? I always imagine you work in a lovely little country pub but am probably way off.


----------



## shazia

No not heard of it but Cumbria is beautiful, went camping there many moons ago, remembering climbing to the top of a very high hill/mountain and being told at the top that the easiest way of getting down was to run  .

Just told dh that when I went camping it was with my sister and 4 guys(I was only 18 at the time so many many many moons ago) and will he let it lie...............................


----------



## shazia

You're not kidding!!!

Just noticed your new sig why September?


----------



## shazia

what all of them!!!!
Thats bloody bad planning. Is this the latest your af has been? do you think u may do another test?


----------



## shazia

I'm going too cos Big Brother on soon, nice chatting to you this evening. Enjoy then rest of your day off


----------



## MollyW

Oh Julie - that is SO sad! Has made me  just reading about it.... 

Puts everything into perspective doesn't it...

Love Molly
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Julie - what a sad funeral.  It's a horrible thing to happen and there isn't any justice in it.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## petal b

juile-i feel for the wife and the children....so sad...does make you put things into perspective does'nt as you say.

naughty you with your dh  i bet you will never forget that moment i laughed when i read it


----------



## CR

julie, your funeral sounds so sad.  hope DP is ok.
norty you in the knee length boots!!  if i ever bump into you at the clinic, i will be looking for a kylie look a like wearing knee high boots!!

shazia & jillypops - you chatterboxes you!!

jess - you did make me laugh about claiming to feel suicidal will get you urgent attention!!  i've heard that telling the doctor you are not sleeping is a good one too.  you are sooooo stressed you are not sleeping and apparently you will be instantly signed off work for 2 weeks!!  never found the time to go to the docs and try it out tho!!

can anyone help me out, i am going to the hairdressers tonight and usually have a temporary colour put on my hair.  one that lasts 6-8 weeks.  i am in 2ww, i am worried that should (yeah right!!!) i get a bfp that i shouldn't having my hair dyed in my 2ww??  or is only permanent dye contra-indicated in pregnancy??  does anyone have any advice, because it is really playing on my mind

have a lovely sunny day everyone.
i am thinking of you all.
crxxx

ps holly, has mil gone this morning??


----------



## Holly C

Hello!  I've missed you girlies soooo much and feel completely out of the loop.  Still yet to catch up on everything but I've just read your post CR - yes I've just dropped MIL off at the station now so I'm FREEEEEEE - Whoooo hooooo heeee!  BTW if it were me I wouldn't colour my hair at all if I were in your shoes.... I know I'm a bit of a freak about things but should you get a BFN you end up blaming yourself and the things you did that may have caused it.  Therefore I think if you do everything possible and avoid anything that could be detrimental - you then know in your heart that you gave it your absolute all and it was out of your hands................. d'ya know?  I know girls fall pg all the time and probably while using peroxide (the worst possible thing you could do) but my feeling is that us little lot need all the help we can get....others may disagree and that's fine - this is just my gut feeling.

back after I've read a week's worth of postings!!

Loves
Holly xx


----------



## creaky

Morning all,

Julie - the whole funeral story was very sad, hope you are feeling brighter today!

Cr - in regards to dying your hair, I watched that Baby thing on TV the other day, and Miriam Stoppard said not to dye hair with anything that has chemicals in, natural dye like henna only....apparently the scalp absorbs the chemicals really well and puts them into your blood stream......

Welcome back Holly!!

I think the   go out looking for us naughty outdoor folk, cos I have also encountered the torch flashing while starkers in the back of the car. They didnt stop us during the event, but then pulled us over on the way home just to ask if everything was alright.......oh the humilation.....  

It's cat fat club this afternoon; I am like a nervous mother..............please let her have lost weight......

Going out into the sunshine to do lots of weeding.....

Take care 

Creaky x


----------



## Holly C

Phew - think I've managed to catch up!!

Shazia - belated   to you!  I was thinking of you but couldn't get on line to tell you.  So glad basting went well    

Jess - sounds like REM were fab - but shame about DP's rendition!!  As usual you've had me   with your stories!!      to you for 2ww too!

Creaky - good to hear the weight gain is going well and let's hope fat cat club goes well today!!  Had a giggle about your little person doing his first poo on the toilet - could feel your pride!!

VIL and Moosey -     for 2ww - you very funny pair! 

BunBun - great to see you online again  

KJ - Really 80,000 at REM OMG!!  Hope you're not going to have too many nightshifts    How's DH's car now?  I know what you mean about the prog cream as I think I was hoping for the same thing.  I'm going to start thinking of it as a skin cream and nothing more to help get my head around it!  Think you might be best to stick to the camper and not the back garden for your outdoor adventures!!

Cindy - belated birthday wishes to you too        for testing day!!

Eva - hi again welcome back!!  Have you made a decision yet with medicated/unmedicated cycle?  I think the advice your embryologist gave you was really good and also KJ's comments confirm too what I believe - your decison at the end of the day and you have to feel right about what you are getting yourself into  

Erica - sorry I've missed you but I know you will have a fantastic time away  

Kelly - I'm really outraged on your behalf at the shocking treatment you received and agree - you should really make a formal complaint - it's simply not good enough    

Julie - I hope DP's feeling better today.  It must have been so bewildering for those little ones.  A friend recently told me about a man she knew who left two little ones also.  The service was very sad and everyone was visibly upset.  The little girl said 'don't worry we're going home now and you can come too to have a party for Daddy' - that just made it even worse.  On a brighter note two of your postings reallly made me laugh.  Firstly - when you accidentally posted piccies of your furbabies in the gallery - still giggling now!  And - you and DP caught in a compromising position by the    In fact all those stories had me in tears!

Molly - you wild woman!  The detox etc sounds great - hope it's not too restricting!!

Catwoman - glad you are safe and well.  Hope too you are coping ok on the detox.  I found it took a while to get into the swing of it and organising all the stuff you need to be eating but you feel so much better in such a short period of time that it all seems worth it.  I don't think I will ever return fully to how I used to eat but I'm no saint either!

Sunny and Maddi - welcome to the wild and wandy wascals that are the IUI giwls!

Cathy - your posting about the girls and their white washing comparisons made me laugh too  

We've been here there and everywhere with the MIL and have had a really good time.  Erica - you are so right - I have sooooo many brownie points with DH that I could shop solidly for a month and still be in credit!!  She was having such a good time that she decided to stay an extra day - but hey ho by then my jaw was welded into place and it didn't seem to matter much even though I had her on my own while DH went back to work!

To acknowledge the one minute silence I stopped typing.... DH said that it was amazing in central London - everything stopped.

Will post this before I lose it!

TAFN
H xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Sunny morming all,

Thanks you lot!!!Dont know what i would have done without you guys-feeling a bit better today and even though its too late for any  this cycle we can concectrate on just enjoying ourselves(all this talk of outdoor activities oooeeeerrr missus ).

Still trying to apeak to a fertility nurse(hopefully a different one to yesterday)to make sure all that mayhem didn't count as one of my goes-I hope for their sake it didn't as they did naff all.

Don't shout at me please!!!? But I am not gonna complain(yet)I have made a nota of all that was said and I am gonna see how I get on next month,I just don't think I can be dealing with it right now,My next af is not due till 1st August which seems miles away and I just feel like I need a break from it.

Sorry no personals-still waiting for a guy to turn up and fix my washer,running out of pants  

God all this cat talk is soooooo funny-TRY THIS ONE:

1) Get 4 smartie tubes
2)Take both ends of the tubes
3)Grab a cat(preferabily yours)
4)Put a smartie tube on each leg
5)Watch the cat try to walk
6)Laugh your   off.
7)Don't report me to the RSPCA 

         

Julie-So sorry about funeral yesterday,can't have been easy,can't even begin to imagine how the family are feeling,my thoughts are with you!!!!!  .

Kelly x


----------



## creaky

Looks like the cat is avoiding fat club - she hasn't turned up today because of the sunny weather (or is it because she's been eating too many donuts while I haven't been looking?) I'll have to cancel her appointment!

Jilly - lack of AF must be playing on your mind - if that had been me I would have been testing everyday just to make sure (it is true, I am an eternal optimist about these things!)

Kelly - don't blame you not complaining, its all just too much stress......just about to nip down the shop to buy some smarties.....

Holly - great to see you back and glad the MIL wasnt too bad.....

I've been trying to do the garden, but it's just too hot and I'm getting very sweaty and smelly....but then the other choice is the housework and thats just DULL!


----------



## Holly C

Kelly - I can understand you can't be bothered dealing with it at the moment but don't let them get away with it totally either - it's just not good enough!  I'm sure Aug 1 will be here before you know it!!  You wicked cat person!

Creaky - funny rascally cat!  They really have a sixth sense about it don't they!  Mine hasn't been around since MIL been here but I got the hugest cuddle half an hour after she had left!

Jilly - DEFINITELY do another test      it aint over - I can't hear a fat lady singing!!!!


H xx

PS does anyone want to go to The Mousetrap on Saturday evening in the West End - longest running West End show - Agatha Christie....  We have two tickets to sell.... (yep DH has an accountant background) and we can't go now as REM rescheduled their concert for the same night...


----------



## Holly C

ugh!  I don't know Julie!  It's driving me nuts.  The list needs a major overhaul but think I'll leave it for now and come back to it later.  Looks like I'm going to have to get into the hot car and drive up to Blackheath to return a babyseat to our friends.  I borrowed it for when my sister was here and was taking it back last Thursday but decided not to go when bombing chaos started.  Friends need it to put it in their packing to take back to NZ as they are shifting home permanently on Sunday.....I guess that's pretty selfish of me to be whinging when people lost loved ones...

Hope AF doesn't show Julie   - it's still as dissapointing isn't it!

H xx


----------



## *looby*

Hiya Ladies,

Sorry i have not been on for a while   

I do think about you guys lots, just never enough hours in the day 

Just wanted to send some special cherry babydust to you all 
       

Lots of Love 
Looby xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Wooohooo Looby - love that scan pic - already 22 wks!  

It's good to hear from the ladies who are going to meet their little miracles soon.

Take good care!!

Holly
xx


----------



## creaky

Jilly - It's a shame that AF turned up as I was still hoping, but at least you can move on now and stop worrying! 

Looby Lou - your little one looks lovely, safe and warm in the scan photo...best of luck...

Holly - I think the cat tapped the phone - she does this all the time, usually she'd be fast asleep on one of the beds at the moment!

I think I shall go and listen to my hypnotherapy CD, I feel like I need a little kip; it may be a little cooler later on so I can finish the garden....(and by then DP will be back)
I'll just tell you a little story about yesterday first....I went out last night to meet a friend, but asked DP to mow the lawn while I was out...when I got back DP was very drunkenly mowing the lawn still; he had decided to go to the pub for a drink first and got chatting (and drinking). He's missed so many patches on the lawn he shall be doing it again tonight SOBER! Needless to say I was very cross!


----------



## cathyA

Afternoon ladies,

TOOOO hot here! Had to wear my Canadian stetson and not much else to garden in this am!! 

KJ - love the pic!

   at your 'outdoor' stories. Since watching Maybe Baby DH wants to find the nearest lay line. Its bound to be in the middle of Daventry High Street! We'll just have to stick to the conservatory in a thunderstorm!     (Well it is upstairs!)

Don't know whether to laugh or be a tad annoyed - the clinic sent me a copy of a letter they've sent to the GP today. It says - Re: Mrs C Allcott and Miss N J Allcott! Later on in the letter it says that Mr Allcott will be undetaking the long IVf protocol which is just what I wanted to hear - gets me off the hook. I just hope they take more care over the actual procedure or i could have a bit of a shock at the birth!  

Ha Ha Ha at Dp - Creaky! If you want a job doing.....!

Just off to check out the pics of Jacob.

TTFN

Cathy

theres a bit of a farmyard smell about today - is that you Moosey?


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Juliepopps glad AF finally turned and you can move forward.

Hi Julie angel hows it going.

Hi Holly can back to normal now MIL has gone.

Good luck to all on 2WW.

Anybody doing anything exciting this weekend.

I am going to see a friend in Cheltenham she is feeling very frustrated at the moment as recently experienced a misscarriage was given the all clear, but has not had a period for 3 months she has checked if pregnant again but not so very confused as to why she has not come on.  Doctor just keeps saying to wait and it will come.  Easier said than done.

I am booked in for my first cycle of IVF start down regulating 28th July.

Take Care all

Jane12


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi holly
thanks for the message. i called argc with regards to medicated v unmedicated and the girl said it will depend on my day 1-3 blood tests. i ovulate and all my hormone profiles have been fine - low fsh etc. she said if everything is fine and i ovulate each month (which i do) then she said they wouldn't want to give me any medications. 
does that sound about right? in a way i want to have clomid or something so i have the best chance - but i guess there is then a real possibility of over stimulation which would be a shame.  
julie - just too sad to even think about. can't ever imagine being in that situation - too traumatic.  
hope everyone is ok. got to go and pick my df from the tube station as he will be very hot and bothered!!
eva xx


----------



## g

Hi there,

Hey Jillipops i'm here, thank you for asking after me. I have a scan next Friday (22/7) to check all is OK. I'm a bit nervous because that's when it all went wrong last time. Still I'm convinced that this little one is a fighter having been conceived against all odds.

**********, the funeral sounded heart breaking. my thoughts go out to you ,your DH and the family.

Hello to everyone else .Babydust to you all.

Luv
g


----------



## MollyW

Hi all

I've just been out and bought a Euromillions lottery ticket (never bought one before, but its £55million tomorrow and we could do with the money!) and a normal lottery ticket as my right hand was itching this morning (apparently means you're coming into money!  ) and while I was scratching it a black cat walked into my office!! If I win the big one, I will pay for treatment for you all. 

Detox is going okay. Its not too hard, but spent £50 in Sainybury's on organic stuff.  Even bought some Quinoa - you would be proud of me Kim & Holly...  Today and tomorrow are strict days: only fruit, veg & pulses allowed - not even any white meat or chicken...never mind the wheat, dairy and sugar that's banned!!! Still, Day 4 of 7 today, so not doing bad. 

Lovely to have you back Holly - glad the MIL has gone at last. You've had a busy few weeks with your sis & baby too. Hope you got the kiddy-seat back okay... now you can chill at REM with Kim!  

Nice to hear from you G.    for the scan next Friday.

Jilly - sounds weird to say, but glad the  has arrived - now you can enjoy the partying...

Eva - that all sounds great to me.  

Jane - not long to go for your IVF!  Bet you're getting excited.  for your friend..

Cathy -   at your clinic's sloppiness. How irritating!!! What's with the lay-line theory?  Might have to find a new field by the sound of it!  

Creaky - hope you're enjoying Nip/Tuck   I've found a new series on Channel 5 called "House" is keeping me entertained. Stars Hugh Laurie in a serious role as a wacky doc (he's really good). Its a bit like CSI crossed with Six Feet Under. On tonight at 10pm....

Looby - great to hear form you. Sorry to read on the other thread that your Mum's so poorly.  to you and baby Cherry...

Hope your washer's fixed Kelly and you are okay sweetie...   I can understand you not wanting a fight at the moment. Look after yourself.

VIL & Moosey -  at the blanket antics! Have you sorted out the washing yet or do we have to bring clothes pegs for our noses to the Essex meet?

Julie  at the boots - you kinky mare!

 to Kim!

Love to you all,
Gotta go....
Molly


----------



## Holly C

Jilly - big poo about AF showing up afterall - mean cow!  You sound bright and positive tho so I hope the time flies until your next cycle  

Hey Molly!  Hope you're not working too hard!!  Am V V proud of you getting that quinoa!  Tomorrow sounds like a tough day but you're doing really well    Keeping everything crossed for that euromillions lottery!!!  Your close encounter with a light aircraft was very funny - how pervy are pilots  We had a similar thing happen but we were in our back garden which is totally private but there seemed to be an increase in circling activity!  There's nothing like a bit of summer lovin in the great outdoors!

Cathy - rudey nudey lady! You and your stetson in the garden - what a thrill for the postman!

Creaky - how did the lawn mowing go tonite   and did fat cat make it to fat club in the end??

Jane  wow time has flown for your IVF cycle coming round!  Hope your friends cycle gets back to normal before much longer.  I've heard it can take quite some time for it to return properly after a miscarriage - ugh so annoying isn't it - one minute you don't want her showing up and then when you do - she won't  

Eva - my gut feeling is still to go with a natural first to see how you get on especially if you are being closely monitored with scans.  I had a stimulated cycle but still only had one follie at the right size so I'm thinking when I go again I may as well just do a natural and be done with it.  Hope you get it sorted soon my lovely.

G - great to hear from you! Hope it's all plain sailing for you and heaps of     for your scan!

KJ - where have you been today? Hope the lovely Mr KJ didn't break down on the motorway today  

Hey ya Candy!!  Thinking of you heaps and just know you will be having a lovely time with your precious wee man  

It was a stinking hot drive to Blackheath Molly and Julie - I don't have air con but I did it in record time - phew!  Going to really miss our friends and godson going back to NZ.  We say goodbye properly on Sunday and going out to brunch with them before they fly off.  

It's actually feeling a bit strange not having visitors in the house..... eeek!  Hoping I'm not going to come over all homesick.....Will have to get some good things in the diary to look forward to!   Hmmmm maybe that Sept meet....

Slaters lovelies
H xxx


----------



## Cindy

HELLO everyone
how are you all? how about this lovely sunshine          DH and I have been having a lovely time off from work, my hair has gone lighter, and I'm looking like I've been abroad, we went for a lovely meal tonight, I had cajun chicken with salad and chips, then we drove down the beach and I had a big tub of ice-cream with a flake. choc sauce and nuts, greedy!!!!!!YUMMY! i week of my 2ww over, so thought I'd be greedy, trying not to think too much having some twinges which I usually get two weeks before AF with my endo, so I hope AF isn't coming why can't she be nice and stay away 
Congratulations looby lou on your little miracle!
Cathy silly billies the hosp with your letter! and being rudey nudey my dh is a postie hee hee!
Jilly sorry Af has turned up, very mean!!!!!!!!!!
OMG just realised the time BB is on so love to everyone else!
Who do you all think will go tommorrow night? can't wait to see their faces when Davina annouces!
Love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Hi lovely ladies,

Just got drunken call from DP to be collected from work's do - keep him waitng bit longer  

Had sports day today - great hardship being out in sunshine all pm!

Julie - funeral sounded absolutely heartbreaking,  I would have howled.  Just found out one of the bomb victims has 7 year old daughter in same class as friend of ours - they are devastated.  Too much bad stuff in last week.

Had really funny pains today - only day 3 so can't be anything major, bad lower back ache like AF but who knows could be anything!

Got works end of year do tomorrow & just found out colleague on mat leave whose baby is due Sat is coming!!!! I couldn't bear it if her waters break while I'm eating will make me come over all psychotic!!!    

Got to go or DP will keep me waiting when he picks me up tomorrow night!!

Love ya all!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Hi girls

Just a bit if advice if anyone online. Am on day 7 of 2ww and have incredibly bloated stomach (look about 5 months pregnant), not exactly painful but very uncomfortable. Is this normal or do you think I may have some infection?

Would be glad for feedback

Thanks lovelies


----------



## Holly C

Hi Shazia

It's really hard to say and I'm not familiar with it personally.... haven't heard of any of the other girls complaining of it in the past but I may be wrong and it could all be completely normal.  My advice would be to see how you are in the morning and if it is still persisting and/or getting worse put a call in to the clinic and see what they have to say about it.  Check for any other symptoms too - discharge/smells, abnormal bowel motions and changes in amount of times weeing and amount you are weeing etc.  Hope I haven't alarmed you - just wanting to make sure your armed with info if you need to be!  

Hoping it's all fine and nothing at all to worry about - could even be a very good sign sweetie    

Holly 
xx

PS Ooooh Jess - hope mat leave colleague decides it's just way too hot to be going out partying and does a no show.  Awful about friends friend - brings it all home doesn't it.


----------



## petal b

looby-lovely scan  hope your having lots of rest and enjoy every moment

juile-sorry to hear af is on her way

holly-glad to see you back and hope you have a great weekend,i bet it is nice to have some time to yourselves,with all the people you have had lately

g-good luck with your scan next week

jilly-hope you are feeling better today

thank god it is friday yippeeeeeee
just wanted to ask anyone..af arrived on the 23rd(much shorter than the last)could be the met(tablets )i am on but over the last couple of days i have had some light brown spotting(only when i wipe,so sorry to say this so early)and had af pains which are not so bad now.spotting hads gone,not sure if it will come back.had this before when on treatment but not when i am not if you know what i mean.do not think it is implantation bleed because of the colour.and af has not come(not meant to until the end of the month and this has been going on at the early part of the week...any help would be great..thanks ladies


----------



## petal b

hi juile-know what you mean,i did think of it being old blood because my af was shorter,it is a nightmare,posted to the nurse and she said take a test but i just could not face going down that route,so i will just have to wait and see.hoping that it is,like we all do but have to get real...thanks for the help,you just need someone else to say what you are thinking don't you


----------



## petal b

does do our heads in,but the bleeding(if you can call it that has stopped)so i will just wait for af next week,that will cheer me up,i bet it arrives on my birthday(turning 30)and not looking forward to that  oh well could be worse,off to work now but thanks for the advice and chat
luv petalb


----------



## Holly C

Hi lovelies!

Another lovely day in the South East   although a little cooler than the last few which is probably a good thing!

Petal - hope AF doesn't show and all this business is for the right reasons!  Will so NOT be fair if she shows up on your special b'day    You're right I am looking forward to having an evening in to ourselves so that's just what we are going to do tonight!

Julie - how was Grandma's baking and cooking last night?  So annoying to hear that AF might be on the way right at the weekend too!  Hope you're ok and not in too much pain this month but that's probably wishful hoping....  ooowww not fair  .  I've just phoned your lovely reflexologist and have made an apptmt.  She sounds v v nice.  Also called the clinic as want to do an FSH test and DH SA to see where things are at.  I got the lovely Dominique and she couldn't have been more helpful - really nice that nothing is a problem! 

Shazia - how are you feeling today lovely?  Hope bloating has subsided and you're feeling better.

Jess P - hope pains have subsided too.  Have a great evening tonight!

I'm really enjoying having a catch up day at home.  Loads of horrible things to do like car insurance quotes   and filing to do though.  Tonight we are staying in then tomorrow we are going to the Ritz for High Tea (can't wait!!!) with MIL and SIL etc and then hopefully off to REM..... There's a very long story involved with this however.  We had friends coming with us to REM but because it has been postponed they are not able to come afterall.  Before it was postponed DH bought the extra ticket for the MIL but this hasn't arrived yet.  DH sent our friends tickets back to get refunds but because he was told by the people sending the tickets out that it would be with us at the latest today he sent my ticket back for a refund so I could then take the MIL's.  Yep - you guessed it - the MIL's ticket hasn't arrived so I'm ticketless.... DH is sorting it out now as we speak....  

KJ - hoping you will read this!!

Back soon
H xxx


----------



## keemjay

just a quickie - sorry a bit awol - rushing round a bit mad, trying to get some things done which have needed to be done for ages. neighbours daughters just had a miscarriage so trying to get her wedding photos in an album for her to cheer her up, making food for bbq at friends this eve, plus picnic food for REM tomoz, am visiting a friend this avo, delivering b'day pressie later aaargh there arent enough hours and its too blooming hot to rush about

holly - sure it'll all be fine, just keep thinking choc brownies, choc brownies.....

julie - funeral sounded sooo sad, memories of funerals are v fresh in my head so i can really identify with your feelings. we had a double burial (husband and wife in same grave) it was one of the saddest things i've ever been to and i was dreading it, i had never been to a burial and thought i would hate it but i actually quite liked it in the end, it seemed a bit more real to me, not like the curtains closing at a cremation  and the next thing you have a pot of ashes (and you never know if its REALLY the person in there, could have bits of someone else ) i liked looking in the grave and throwing my flowers in, and i like visiting knowing they are still there, but maybe i'm a bit  sorry i'm getting abit morbid, having a bit of an emotional day think i'm tired and weary. i just got all emotional in sainsburys over a t-shirt which i was buying my friends baby max. i awlays look out for clothes with vw campers on and used to buy them for marcus, and now max. i saw one and just had a wobble as i put it in my trolley, thinking am i sad person to keep buying them for another persons baby, maybe they are sick of them, but i seem to have to buy them all the time 

better go before i push myself over the edge - meant to be cheering friend  up this avo 

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Oh KJ - you're the most loveliest person around - look at all you are doing for others today.  I'm sure they love recieving your gifts and you're not sad, mad or anything ad - just incredibly brave and determined to move things on.  There are always going to be moments like this and it's ok to acknowledge them - it doesn't mean anything at all.  Time will make things clearer  

H xx


----------



## MollyW

Kim  for your wobbly moment. Holly's right - you're lovely - and I'm sure Tracey & Steve & Max love getting your camper van pressies. xxx  BTW, my tuppenceworth on funerals - I am definitely getting buried when I go. I too like the thought of somewhere to visit and them actually being there still...   ...and I want to get buried under the oak tree in the field where my dog is buried. (Now you are all going to think I'm   )

Holly - what a mare about the tickets!   Hope DH gets it sorted soon, or else Kim will get him all to herself!!   

Julie - hope you feel better soon. 

Petal - and you too, sweetie... 

Love to you all, and  to all the 2wwers....
Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Oh Girls on a lighter note just had to pop on to tell you that I think I'm having a Desperate Housewives moment!  I have a very young and cute gardener trimming my front hedge and feel a Gabrielle moment coming on!

xx
H


----------



## Holly C

PHWOOAARR - he's just taken his shirt off!

No way Ms Kylie lookielikie - I'm not sharing!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

have a lovely weekend. i am off down to the south coast this weekend (bournemouth) to visit family. hoping to get a bit of sea swimming in if possible. 
eva x


----------



## Holly C

Eva!  That sounds perfect!  Have a lovely time and look forward to hearing about it when you get back!

H  xx

PS KJ - think we should be able to wing the tickets somehow tomoz so should be there!


----------



## keemjay

sorry about my moment earlier and thank you for your kind words   these moments seem to bolt from nowhere and i start to find the rim of a black hole very interesting very quickly (that sounded a bit rude )

holly - all i can say is HURRAH and charge up/top up your bleeding phone in readiness for trying to find you amidst 80,000 people!!!

must fly - onto 9 yr olds b'day pressie delivery run....

kj x


----------



## petal b

holly c-lucky you ,have a great evening 

kj-what a nice person you are thinking of others like that,hope you have a good weekend

juileangel-hope af pains are not too bad this weekend

molly-we don't think you are mad at all,just sweet

hope everyone has a great weekend hope we have lots of sunshine,

eva-hope you have a great time at the coast


----------



## jess p

KJ - you're a lovely person & we all think you're fab!  I bet at leat 75 % of kid's clothes are bought by people with IF!! I'm always buying frilly girlie stuff from Monsoon for my goddaughter!  She must be the best dressed 4 year old around!

Holly - my good buddy Jill & her hubby Roy are going to Ritz today for high tea!! She is v glam with black short hair & v v brown (looks a bit Spanish!), she's 44, but looks younger & he is shortish & stocky.  
Anyway, have a delicious cake for me!

Hope you & KJ have a fab time tonight at REM - should be good weather for it.



Shazia - read your posting about bloating.  I have a Pregnyl trigger jab & it makes me look about 5 months preg almost instantly! & my boobs get huge & sore, also got v achy joints this time too.


Had work's do last night - about 35 us.  Didn't realise it was going to turn into hen do! 2 other colleagues getting married, another leaving & one 40th.  Had to wear tiara & veil all bloody night! Hated it!! 

Then, 2 crazy, earth mother, teacher colleagues got out their squeeze box & guitar & sang lots of songs & I had to dance with my boss who has no sense of dress, rhythm (or much else!   ).  Was quite relieved when DP turned up to give me lift home! Felt v sorry for other people in pub/restaurant who'd gone for nice quiet/romantic night out!


Petal - hope it is an implantation bleed.  Don't want to get your hopes up!  They can occur quite late in your cycle I think, from reading postings on these boards.  Mind you - could be anything really, we've all had strange cycles from time to time.  Good luck though, would be lovely to have some cheerful news!

Got school fair this afternoon - have to attend or it looks bad!!  Hope weather holds, was wet & windy last year!


Have a lovely weekend, Eva's got the right idea, weekend on the beach!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

morning ladies,hope you are all well,jessp-hope you have a good day at the school fair,wheather looks good for today.poor you having to dance with your boss,i bet you could not wait to get away


----------



## sunny24

hi the iui irlies i hope you are all doin ok at the mo i am injecting to stim ov's be nothing happening yet  i dont know if any one else has had mood swings but i am so so so so so so so bad i hate every ond no one can do anything right am i feel so so so down and low its untrue i just want to curl up and cry   hope you all are ok good luck


----------



## ck6

sunny sorry you're feeling so down.......i think you can blame it on the drugs....over the past 2 years the week before af comes i'm just awful, really shoutey ..dh always says oh af's coming and that just makes me madder ......
not really caught up on all the news.. hope holly and kim had a great time at rem....
kim, i think your friends would love your camper van t shirts for their son.... funny my little ds has a toy camper van, makes me think of you... your picture when i first jioned was a camper van ....
julie hope dp is ok ...it was very sad reading about the funeral ...the 2 worst funerals i went to were for a young guy of about 24, and a 3 year old boy, my friends son he had died in a fire...very very sad.  i think when its older people there is some kind of acceptance.  after reading what kim said about burial, i think thats def what i want..like you said the idea of the curtains closing and thats it...always feels like the service hasn't finished... 
was worried about my son last week, today i heard there has been a bomb in turkey...i have a dd who will be 21 in august, she is on holiday in turkey with 3 friends...due to come back early hours of monday morning i'm hoping its no where near where she's gone.....she phoned yeaterday to see if my ds had passed his driving test, he is 18.... 19 in august ...he did, passed first time..very pleased with himself   i started driving lessons last september, but it got quite expensive and too stressful, with iui and ivf too !! so stopped didn't help being an old nervous woman   
cathy a it was me that asked about digitial cameras, i want one for my dd it  needs to be easy to use, so she can use it while under the influence    at jumpin jacks.... want to get a good one will probably be a group present so say under £300
dh and his stepdad (almost) are fixing a bath at the moment ....a 1700 bath into a 1600 gap  argh!!!! why didn't he measure it the solution to the problem just cut away at the wall they've been at it all day ...its surprising how much you miss water  
cr when's your trip to mexico  how wonderful ....are you on 2ww ....good luck    
shazia hope you are ok ... the 2ww is dreadful always feels like 6months squashed into 2 weeks !!! 
jess i hope you school fete went ok... 
af is due monday, but last month i was so all over the place don't really know where i am ?? also asked the clinic about fsh levels , mine in november where 3.5  consultant said a teenager would be pleased with that...not helped me tho'  ? i asked why they don't do them every month, they said they do them once a year but will check it for me...  they had loads of problems getting blood out of me last time !!!  maybe having scans this week for round 2 of ivf.... i think i've written too much  ...better go and make tea for the 'workers'
good luck to everyone on 2ww    
love to you all..... caroline xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all, its quiet on here this weekend -  hope everyones enjoying the sun  it feels like proper summer now doesnt it

REM last night were brilliant  didnt want it to end. was great to see you again holly, and dh (scrummy as ever   ) feel bad cos am always tanked up on cider and you two are being soo good - hope i dont appear a drunken madwoman  did feel a tad  this morning. we need another concert to go to- you must try and win v festival tickets!! has dh said anymore about the adult party - changed his mind? hope we didnt bully him tooo much  btw you didnt pick up my sarong did you - i seem to have lost it, am gutted, its my fav and the one i bought for my honeymoon 

right off to sit in the sun 

 and  to everyone

 molly

kj x


----------



## shazia

Hi girls

Sorry not posted for a couple of days, no reason except enjoying the    .

Day 10 of 2ww and all well. A couple of weird things but am trying not to get too fixated, easier said than done. Still very bloated, looking not feeling. Also have weird taste in mouth, usually after eating. Its not metallic more like a coating, y'know when you're about to get flu or something. Could quite poss be the drugs I have taken. Not taking any now, last one was trigger shot. Am on 1st iui not proceeded to ivf (yet)!

Was gonna do personals but dh has just told me that dinner is ready!! Sorry

Try to catch up later
XXX


----------



## jess p

Hi all,

Phew what a scorcher!  Thought I'd put sun spray everywhere but managed to miss my right shoulder - beautiful shade of scarlet now!

School fete was fine, loads of people so should have made lots of dosh.

Nephew's 5th birthday today - DP not happy with me cos he went to find present for Harry - i told him anything to do with new Madagascar film, couldn't find anything suitable so bought Darth vader mask & light thingy, when he got it home I suddenly remembered that SIL had told me MIL had bought him that - oops!  Had mad dash into town to buy alternative present.

Shazia - lots of people who get BFPs report metallic taste in mouth - let's hope it's a sign!!   

I've felt nauseous today but had that last month so think it must just be the trigger jab, also nipples/boobs v sore, again, had that last month so not holding my breath!!

Friends keep asking for our wedding list - shame ISIS don't do gift vouchers for iui/ivf!  

DP has now decided we're going to have an evening do as we're only having 16 to actual wedding (supposed to be v low key!).  I didn't want to spend our savings cos we will need them for ivf if no joy this month.  Turns out DP has secret stash of his own savings so is going to pay - he's becoming more attractive by the minute!!!  
I, of course, don't have secret stash of savings, just secret stash of debts!!   

Holly & KJ glad REM was fab - KJ what did you go home in if you left your sarong there?!! 


Jodi - where are you? Hope you've been ok, bit worried about you cos know you had tough time at work, hope it's all ok.

Sunny - sorry you're not feeling too "sunny" at mo.  These drugs are evil!  Stops you feeling human & everything goes a bit mad.  Hang on in there!  Come on here when you want a mental rant   

Hope everyone else has had fab time in the sunshine - had better be like this in school hols!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

shazia are you there  eaten your dinner ??


----------



## petal b

very quite on here this weekend

hope you all had a great weekend,lovely  sunshine
monday has come around too quick


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!

Lovin this weather  

KJ -   fantastic night on Sat!  Had a brilliant time with you guys and REM were excellent.  DH came home and got the CD's out and had a sing a long    I was asleep by the second song!  Weird that your sarong is missing as I folded it up and gave it to you....  

Sunny - hope you are feeling ok today.  It does mess with the head and it's really hard going when things aren't going to plan.  I really hope you start getting somewhere with it soon!!

Jess - We had a great time at the Ritz.  So beautiful there and the little cakes on little plates were lovely.  Did your friend have a good time too?  What time was she there?  I did see an elegant lady who fitted your description.... Fete sounded good and how was the birthday party?  Would've been a very bad look if you had shown up with identical presents as the wee chaps Granny!! DP is a star and I can see why you're so enamoured    Hang in there Jess - really hoping it's going to end in a BFP this month!!  

Caroline - how did you get on with the bathroom problem?  Is the bath in and how does it look??  I am soooooo jealous of your FSH!!! OMG that's ridiculous!!  Can you share some with me and we'll average out the rest  

Shazia - good to hear from you.  Keepin'em X babes!!

Petal - when is your B'day  I hope I haven't missed it!!! I've just checked on here but can't see it.... 

Eva - how was the seaside?

Julie - arrrgghhhh!  Stupid woman!  How self obsessed are people - do they not know there is other life going on around them and do they not have the ability to read body language!!  Sympathise with you I really do!  Your weekend sounded relaxing and fantastic to have your DP doin his Bob the sexy builder impression!!

The weekend flew but we managed to pack a lot in.  The Ritz was great but the MIL made a few wince worthy comments    She leaves for good tomorrow - she's been staying a the SIL's since she left ours.  Anyway we then went to Harrords as MIL wanted to see what all the fuss was about and then had to troop through Hyde Park in heels to pick up the tickets to REM.  Fortunately that all worked out but I've got rather nice blisters on my big toes!  Trained home got changed and back into town again.  All worth it tho!!  Sunday we went into town to have brunch with friends and to say goodbye to them for good.  They left on the big silver bird yesterday and are setting up their lives in NZ again. We then came home and had a lovely afternoon sunning ourselves in the garden.  

Did anyone see the BBC1 program last night about gender differences?  It was really interesting and it's a series which will be on each Sunday.

Right - better get going!

Will be back soon.

x x
H


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

julie -we'll all be round to yours next weekend then, watching dh sweating with his top off  sorry your night out was so grim, had many a night out like that and sometimes it just grinds you down....lol at the baby doing a naked bungee jump 

jess - i wasnt wearing my sarong - i was using it as something to sit on 

going to be quick cos am sitting in a room with a dead bird carcass behind the filing cabinet and its freaking me out so am not spending long in this room today......long story but when we came back from devon there had clearly beena bird down the chimney and there was bird poo all over the house. we couldnt find it so presumed it had got out of a window. then on fri i found a load of flies in here, let them all out the window and then another lot appeared, been bugging me so decided to do a bit of investigating this morning and yuk yuk yuk there is is, squashed in between two pics leaning up against the wall behind the cabinet    ewwwww. gonna kill dh later cos he said he looked everywhere in here yesterday and it def wasnt there  its making me feel all funny - was ok with the fly swarms but now i know he's therw with them bursting out of his body i keep thinking he's going to rise up from the dead and come for me 

going now......

kj x

ps holly just seen your post - i remember you giving my sarong to me, was a long shot - i think its in the bak of the cab that dropped us home as i was fumbling in there looking for money....


----------



## Holly C

Ewww KJ - sounds horrible!  Mr Claws is routinely bringing me presents and it's just awful as you never know what you're going to find where next!  We had a magpie flying round the kitchen not so long ago - you can imagine the mess it made!!  We recently had some wire mesh put across the chimney to stop birds coming down as everytime we went on holiday we had birds coming in and pooing everywhere - got into my wardrobe and had to get everything dry cleaned - arrgh!  Men   they're blind!

Oooh soz to hear that you think sarong is in the cab.... is it worth phoning the company to find out?  Such a shame to loose it after it's been on so many adventures....

H x


----------



## keemjay

i would phone the cab company if i knew which it was!! we just hopped in it outside the station - could've been one of a gazillion diff companies in woking - dont even remember the colour of the car...

piccie of us in the gallery

will mail the rest to you in a min....

kj x


----------



## petal b

morning ladies-juileangel-hope you feel better,some people do go on and on don't they we all know how it feels when that happens

holly c-thanks for asking,birthday is on thursday

well no sign of af yet and still brown spotting(sorry)wish af would just come and stop messing me around this has been going on for more than a week of and on 

hope you all have a great day off to work soon


----------



## Holly C

Oh no - sounds like you might have to   it goodbye     Looking fwd to piccies!!

Girlies - have a look at us in the gallery!!

Now!  Who else wants to go to FF party on Sept 2 in Wickford Essex?  It seems we have KJ, Molly, Cathy, Moosey and VIL and Starr going from out thread - also Holly and Mr Holly are about to send their chq off.... anyone else?  Come on - it will be a good laugh and so good to meet everyone in person.  Julie, CR, CK6 my SEFG pals??

xx

PS - Petal! oooohhh let's hope for a natural miracle hunny!!


----------



## ck6

really lovley photo kj    yukky about the bird...we had a dead mouse behind the washing machine last week had to keep putting my hand over my eyes so i didn't look at it    it was a job for dh ...
holly...bathroom is along way from being ready but the bath went in around 1.20 am sunday morning !!! bath is out of action at the moment... luckily we do have 2 more bathrooms.  well i don't know anything about fsh ..just mr rimmington was pleased with mine... what does it all mean... af is due today i think so will back on the ivf rollercoaster soon  ....
julie....  your god daughter's funeral sounded very sad too always difficult when its babies or children....Aisha (dd) got back from turkey this am .she went with 3other girls ages between 20 and 24 they fell out with each other Arghhhh!!!  she is extremly brown...lucky thing  anyway... they landed at 3.20 and toby picked them up ? whats going on with them two i don't know   i was sorry to read about your evening out some people do go on and don't seem to realise ..dont sit next to her again  ... please can i have your reflexoligist's number too please might be worth a try..might help in other ways for me too xxx 
petal how are you doing  
hello everyone else this   lovely sunny monday morning ....love caroline xxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

Kim - sorry you were feeling so pants at the supermarket.  But glad you had fun at REM (I am V V jealous).  I saw the pic of you in the gallery and you look fab but I am really confused now cos in my head you had blonde hair!    

The dead bird thing is horrible too.  According to Moosey (who is at home) one of the cats brought in a Mouse this morning which is running round the living room.  We normally have the world's best way of catching mice (to be released into the wild) but this little one had avoided capture so Moosey has set up two humane mousetraps with chocolate in so I guess we'll know later whether the Mouse likes Flakes!  At least this is better than the phase they went through of bringing us live RABBITS through the cat flap.  Saving a rabbit in the middle of the night is not much fun.  

Holly - you're right - more people should come to the Essex Party    

I'd better go because I'm trying to write a funding bid in a day (I run a charity) for some funding that I'm almost sure we won't get!!!

Love to everyone,

Victoria
xxx

PS  In case anyone is interested - the (not quite) World Famous mouse catching method is this.....  Take an empty cereal box and close its flaps so its a sealed box.  Then rip at small hole in the flaps at one corner (so you can easily get a couple of fingers in but not much bigger).  Put the box on the floor so the mouse can see the hole and by some miracle the mouse will run into the hole of its own free will.  Pick up the box and release the mouse back into the wild.  This works about 95% of the time - I might write to a Top Tips page in a magazine......


----------



## Holly C

New Home Ladies!

Love to you all and     to the 2WWers!!

Holly xx

PS VIL - love your mousetrap idea and the top tips page is a must!!


----------



## Holly C

New home this a way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33013.0.html
xx


----------



## ck6

thanks for the number julie xxx  can't phone anyone today lost my voice.. is she in maidstone ??
vil was told by a 'rat man' if you 'catch' a mouse you have to drive at least 3 miles from your house otherwise it will come back !!!  was he winding me up  caroline xx


----------



## shazia

I've heard that about the mice although I think a mile is far enough. Dh's granny had mice in her out house and mil would catch them in a humane mousetrap and let them go in the garden, they always came back!!!!


----------



## cathyA

Love the pic girlies - Mr Holly looks a bit of a catch!

Glad to hear you're coming to the party Holly - was going to suggest that we all put a snap on the gallery so we know who we're looking for on the day!  

My old cat used to bring in the back half of squirrels   (we never found the front halves!). He used to lay them on the laundry room step and trap my poor mum in the house all day til someone came home to deal with it! Darling Charlie just brings burrs, grass and mud in with him. We call him the mud magnet!  

We've got a mouse living in the garden. He keeps climbing the tree with the nut feeder on it and trying to fly!

Julie - feel for your evening out. We went for a walk yesterday morning along the canal near us only to find it was face painting/childrens games/ice cream weekend at the marina. I've never seen so many young girls with pushchairs, skirts up to their *****, smoking **** and yelling at the tops of their voices - 'Shane ... if you do that again I'll **** kill you!' We didn't stay long!! The best thing was that Charlie was off his lead and kept terrorising all the kids with ice creams!! And I kept forgetting to tell him off!  

VIL - you'll be on the telly soon telling us how to keep our grouting white using only some toothpase and an old toothbrush!!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## ck6

yep know where ashford road is ..have a friend who lives down there, she had a go at iui was booked for ivf in jan but fell pregnant ...she has a weird theory  of how she got pregnant basically involved walking for about 8 -10 miles a day for a week   she has a tilted womb and pcos ... due in 2 weeks .....
shazia has granny got rid of the mice now  weren't they in howards fishing bags  have you sen her lately ?? you ok  do you test on friday xxx
holly you're doing a great job xxx
cathy not sure if you saw my question for you about digital camera... need one easy to use £300 or under... thanks 
xxx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Holly just checked out pictures looked like you had a good time.

********** hope tummy pains are not too bad today.

Finally my friend who has waited 3 months for a period after her miscarriage has been told they will do blood tests and a scan to see what her body is up to.

I am at the clinic tomorrow to collect drugs to start my IVF.

I would like to go to the FF party but have a good excuse as will be on the first few days of 2WW so should be resting.

Good luck to all on 2WW

Take Care all

Jane12


----------



## Holly C

Julie - it was a great night and I'm sooo jealous KJ has tickets to Keane at the Eden Project (her DH said it's the best birthday present he's ever been given!) as well as the V festival!  Lovin the sound of that sticky toffee cake!  How long until your extension will be ready?

Caroline - ta babes!  You must be well minted having all those bathrooms to choose from!!!  FSH is tested to give an indication of your egg reserve and their quality.  The higher the FSH the lower the reserve and their quality.  Basically when your FSH is high your body is having to produce more hormones to stimulate the follicles to prepare them to turn into an egg.  You've got years ahead of you before you have to worry!

Cathy - good idea re pics and you better pop yours on - either that or bring Charlie - we know him!!!  I didn't realise when the photo was being taken that DH had put his mug in the shot too!!! Your garden mouse sounds hilarious - does he wear a cape and yell ondelay ondelay viva?!!

Ohh Jane - good luck hunny!  Not long till you're in the swing of it!  Hope your friend gets some answers with her trip to the clinic.  Will be good to have it resolved so she can move on again.

Molly - where is you  

Slaters
H xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey Girlies

I would just like to clarify that I do not have mice in my house (well none that have come in of their own free will   ) - I know you all think I'm a bit stinky already so I don't want to get a reputation for having a vermin problem too!!!      

Half squirrels - yuck 

Ok - I'm off to hand-deliver my hopeless funding application   then off to the airport to say goodbye to my brother who is going to Korea for a year  

Have a lovely day everyone,

Victoria
xxx

PS - Flying mice Cathy?    Have you been at the


----------



## ck6

holly... not minted..now we have this house we're broke !! needs completly updating.. done one bathroom dh got a bit carried away,  wanted a spa bath/shower with gadets and buttons ..and the worktops are blue stone with broken bits of mirror in it .... one of his gadgets is to touch the tile and light goes on .... it was started a year ago not completly done yet...maybe finished this week,   but the bath has a leak  !! doh..  about the fsh... is it that although it means i have a supply you don't know what the quality is ??....
jane good luck with ivf.... hopefully collecting my drugs this week too... i'm guessing you're on long protocal ?? good luck   
julie whens your next iui think your extension will be finshed before my bathroom !!!! can you loan out dp 
see you later xxxxx


----------



## sunny24

hi girls can i join you i am stimmin at mo but not much is happening hope something will happen soon though or wil have to abandon ship **** luck to you all xxxx


----------



## CR

hi everyone.
sorry been out of touch, i have been very busy with work - at the county show all weekend.
and i've had my head up my own a**e!!
pls can someone give me some advice -
on friday i had the tiniest bit of bleeding (day 10 of 2ww).
satuday, sunday and today, i have been losing a medium amount of brown blood.  much more than spotting, but not really heavy flow.
i was losing heart that i was heading for a bfn, so i did a test at lunchtime (day 13), because i just felt like i needed to get on with my life and not stew in my own misery and useless-ness in not being able to conceive after all the special efforts i put in this time and getting 5 good follies.
and the test has come out a light positive line!  not faint, just a very definite light positive line.   i am not hopeful at all, because i am bleeding and any implantation should be over with by now and the flow is light to medium period flow.  
also i forgot a prog pessary last night because i fell asleep so early, would this do any harm forgetting one pessary??  and make my situation worse??
i have phoned the clinic to settle my mind.  but they are busy and i am waiting on domenique to phone me back.
i am thinking that i may have had implantation and that they are all coming away.  hence the positive result.  
my head is spinning.  does anyone have any theories
crxxx
ps sorry no personals i can't concentrate on anything!!


----------



## CR

oh, forgot to add that i have had the tiniest amount of red blood, but only because i was searching for it, or so i think!! sorry tmi!!!
pls give me your two pennies worth and let me know what you are thinking about my situation.
crxxx


----------



## ck6

don't know brown blood is supposed to be old...keep phoning the clinic...sue is good is she around everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA

CR - you poor thing. Wait for the clinic and try not to jump to any conclusions. I don't think that missing one torpedo would mean anything. At the end of the day you have had a little blue line so where theres a blue line theres hope! Sending you a    to be going on with.

VIL - come to think of it i did have a glass of vino with me at the time! and that was the night my resident frog was singing to me!

CK6 - you should check out one of the websites like photography monthly (find it through google). they road test loads of camera and give them star ratings. I would always swear by Fuji cos i love the strong colours you get. you should be able to get 5million pixels for £300. Just noticed in some bumpf I've been sent that theres a Fuji Finepix F10 with 6mil pixels for £299. Whatever you do use either Compactflash memory cards or SD memory cards, not the XD cards that Fuji seem to like to push - they're a bit like Beta max video recorders (heading for oblivion!) Happy snapping!

Holly - I'll bring charlie - he's much better looking than me - thats why I'm always behinfd the camera rather than in front of it!!


----------



## ck6

don't think one pessasy will make any difference, i think some clinics don't give them....try and stay calm...i got excited when i read you had a def line .... hope you hang on.... for my ivf i said could the first period have been a mc and they said your body absorbs it wouldn't be like a  period... i'm probably not much help ...


----------



## searly

HI GIRLS CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT A CHEMICAL PREG IS?
I HAVE SEEN SOME GIRLS HAVE HAD THEM..
SORRY IF IT IS A STUPID QUESTION


----------



## ck6

just looked it up ..when the hcg continues to rise but no actual pregnancy x
cr let me know you're ok


----------



## Holly C

Hey CR - I don't know if I'm going to be any help to you but I would think it might be a case of sitting tight and waiting to see what happens.... I know this won't give you any comfort at all but the faint positive line could be the trigger jab as apparently this can last in the body for up to 10 days or so.  It could of course mean that you do have a BFP and it's not uncommon to bleed this early on and if it's only a little bit or old stuff - then those embies could all be snuggled in safely without a problem!  I'm really hoping it's the latter hunny!!  

I'm sure missing one pessary wouldn't cause things to come away.  Don't beat yourself up - it won't be this that has bought on the problem  

Keeping everything X for you for this time     and let us know what Domineque says!!

H xx


----------



## CR

just spoken to the lovely domenique.  
it shoudn't be the hcg jab, because i had that exactly 2 weeks ago today.
domenique has said it can be one of 2 things;
it could be implantation bleeding, the time is exactly right.
or it could be that the any implanted follies are not dividing as the cells should do and my body is trying to reject them.
there is absolutely no way of knowing which it is.  so holly you are right in that i have to sit tight and wait.  domenique said trying more tests is a complete waste of money because the hcg stays in your body for at least one week after any bleeding stops if it is my body trying to reject the non-dividing follies.
they can't scan until at least 2 weeks after the proper test date.  so i have to wait for this scan.  
however they can do blood tests to give some indication of what might be going on or not going on!!  so the blood tests are for this wednesday morning and the second is on friday morning.
god my head is spinning.  and i keep looking at the test in my top office drawer.  thanks for listening everybody.  nobody at work (or friends or family) knows about my ttc.  thanks for being there.  i was just bursting.
take good care everyone.
crxxx


----------



## Cindy

Hi everyone
HAPPY MONDAY! well today was my first day back in work, after having the last five weeks off, I couldn't sleep last night thinking about it, it went ok just really tired so have run a bath to have a soak and going spend the night in my pj's!
hee hee
Testing week this week, my 2ww comes to an end on Thurs day, but not very postive definely think AF is on it's way, so cried a bit on the weekend, didn't think we would be as lucky as that, so wait for Af to arrive then DH wants us to have another go straight away, but I just feel the high of doing it and the knock back that the IUI hasn't worked heartbreaking, also I have never been given pessaries on any of my IUI's, why is this? what do they do?
CR how you feeling? did you phone docs? a girl in work with me had really light bleeding at the start like you and she's due in two weeks, she didn't have IUI she come off the pill one month, then the next a bun in the oven, (how bloody LUCKY!!!!!!!!) 
Sounds like you all had a good weekend, sounds like you were all on the          with the stories your all telling.
right I'll have my bath then I'll be back on
Be Good
love Cindyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh CR - really really hoping that it's good news.  I hope the blood tests show that things are happening the way they should - looking for that rise!!!  There's certainly a lot of light of positivity in your news so let's all think positive     together to help things along!!

Hi ya Cindy - hope work is ok!  Lovely having the 5 weeks off.  Not long to wait now and don't give up yet!!

Rubbish Cathy!  I seem to recall back in the mists of time there was a photo of you both and you were gorgey!  Really can't wait to meet you in person.

Caroline -  your house sounds amazing!  Hope DH gets it finished tho - it's so irritating when things are left half done and you're constantly waiting for it to be right.  A low FSH means you have both good reserves and good quality and you're putting me to shame!!!

Julie - Wow - that's not long to wait!  Is DP doing all the work himself??  What a star!

Sunny - let's hope those follies do a spurt and appear sharpish!

Victoria - hope it wasn't too sad at the airport!  Good luck with the funding proposal!!

Feeling a bit crappy this afternoon with a headache (dehydrated I think) so I'm not joining DH, SIL and MIL on ghost walk in Whitechappel afterall.  Ah well I'm sure MIL will love having her dd and ds all to herself    

xx


----------



## ck6

holly... the house is not really that amazing one of dh's projects...we're not moving he says... we bought the house for the view the other day we could see the fire in paddock wood and its about 30 miles away  can see rochester castle and the euro star one way, and river medway to the back, maidstone and beyond the other side...
sorry about your fsh.... thought i'd read somewhere that it wasn't that important...i'm not doing anything right i'm very overweight etc....on my last ivf the embies were 2 grade 2 one grade 3...thank goodness you spoke to cr you seem to have a calming effect
CR hoping like mad its a good result for you... sorry i wasn't much help ( inmy head saying come on holly )  just wanted you to  know someone was with you xxxxxx
must go doing roast tonight ...
xxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

Cathy thanks for advice on camera i'm off to check out the website now...i still use a camera you need to put flim in ...my dh not so good with printing his pictures off his camera...


----------



## shazia

CR - so sorry to hear about the agony of today, but just think if you do get a BFP it will all have been worth it. Hoping with all of my being that you do.

Holly sorry to hear you have a headache and will not be able to spend the last eve with MIL!!! Sure its due to dehydration? 

Anybody heard from Jillypops recently? 

CK6 how you doing sweetpea? Glad to see your spirits are up again.

Feeling very low today, all my symptoms have disappeared, and for the last couple of days I have been a complete   and   at everybody. I feel so on the edge, so its probably pre menstrual. I know most people want to test early but I feel the complete opposite as I don't want the disappointment  . I don't even have any HPT in the house!!

Love to you all

Shazia


----------



## ck6

sorry you're not so happy shazia... i'm feeling better..af finally showed up..almost thought we'd done it....oh yeah and bathroom may get finished this week..something to be happy about.... so i'll phone clinic and book scan and off we go again..last bill was £2,403 !!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Bloody hell shouldn't complain really after that bill, even though our first iui should have cost £400 and ended up costing nearer £900!!!!


----------



## ck6

oh yeah without the drugs...£569  dh got big hump tonight staying out his way ... wardrobe door is broken


----------



## shazia

Hey Jilly Poo!

Glad you had a few   on Saturday. I am dying for one. I have two bottles of red winking at me in the kitchen. The only bonus of a bfn, although I would rather wait 9 months before drinking them ofcourse!!


----------



## shazia

oooh ooh whats going on some argy bargy?


What do you mean you remember me last time. I haven't tested before!!

I don't even want to test Friday, I have no hpts in the house yet and have no inclination to buy any either. Doesn't bode well does it.

Hope everythings alright downstairs


----------



## ck6

j  jilly hope alls well downstairs ....
Smiley


----------



## ck6

can anyone tell me if their clock is ten mins slow  ...you know top right hand corner date and time... mine says 22.59 but its actually ten past eleven so off to bed


----------



## ck6

phew..glad its all ok can you give me any conflict advice..dh is in grumpy mood tonight


----------



## ck6

was thinking about you the other day why you said you can't do iui till sept... you said they need a full team at our clinic i think for the 2nd iui i only saw the nurse and she also did the actual iui.... the most i've seen for iui is 2  it seemed a bit odd      cheers for that i'll try it...do you think it will bring a smile to his face


----------



## ck6

does the hammer work for you


----------



## ck6

night jilly ..you made me smile anyway xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Just a real quickie as work is manic at the mo... Sorry I've not been posting. Should be better by Thursday.... 

CR - just wanted to say hang in there hunny...really hoping you get good readings from the blood-tests on Weds & Friday...       

Kim & Holly - loved your pic in the gallery. Glad you had a great time.   at losing your thong Kim (or was it sarong?   ) Hope your headache/MIL's gone now Holly...  I owe you both a pm - will do them asap...

Shazia - try and stay   sweetheart. Its not over till its over...  

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## CR

morning everyone.
thank you so much for your messages of support.  it's so helpful just knowing that you girls understand.
it all seems a bit wierd at the moment, feeling like i am in a state of limbo.
some good news, or i think it is good news(!!), the brown bleeding completely stopped yesterday afternoon.  so i bleed from late friday until monday morning.
does anyone know if you get the hcg blood result same day, ie straight after each blood test wednesday and the same on friday?
and does anyone know exactly what the hcg reading should be?  2ww ends on day of first hcg blood test.  and 2 days later on friday what should it be?
i love and thank all you lovely ff'ers just for being there and for understanding and calming me somewhat!
have a lovely day everyone.
crxxx


----------



## MollyW

Good sign the spotting's stopped CR!  

You should get the results the same day - after a couple of hours if the lab's not too busy.

I was told anything over 50 is a viable pregnancy. You are looking for the levels to roughly double every 48 hours. 

There's a link somewhere here for hcg levels on here - I'll try and find it for you...

x


----------



## Holly C

Goodmorning!

CR - I haven't got my book at the moment as I've given it to a friend but you are looking for the hcg readings to exponentially increase.  I can't tell you exactly what they should be without the book but if you ask the nurses at the clinic they will be able to advise you.  Also you should get the readings back the same day and they'll tell you what they think from the readings  .  That's why we're here honey!  Hope we're doing our job!!

Hi Jilly - nice to see you online again.  Glad there was nothing too serious happening downstairs last night!!

Caroline - hope DH is ok this morning and his grumpiness has blown over!!

Shazia - you're doing really well!  Hoping your strong willedness will pay off!!  How's your Mum doing?

Julie - I'm really impressed with your DP - what a catch!!  Glad to hear your better today!!

Molly - great to hear from you - hope work is less manic soon  

KJ - has DH got rid of that bird in the filing cabinet yet?!!

I'm feeling even worse today - which is very weird.... I had to have a sit down in the shower as I came over all faint and sick.  Think it's hormones....!  Anyway it turns out MIL was v disappointed that I didn't go on the ghost walk last night and when DH said I had a headache she made a derisory comment    After all the effort I've made - it's all gonna count for nothin    

Laters
H xx


----------



## MollyW

Here you go CR...hope this helps:

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

http://www.betabase.info/

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

http://www.ivfer.com/hcg.htm

Love Molly
x


----------



## ck6

CR glad the bleeding has stopped...felt for you    i'm at the clinic tomorrow af has arrived.....
Holly poor you...there's no pleasing some people no matter what you do or how hard you try ?? your fainting not due to low iron is it
Julie...another question did your dp's dad ever work with toby's dad? he has just come out of hospital with appendixitis  oooh spelt that wrong..... you ok this morning....
.off to bluey later...... we have a summer filled with birthdays and new babies coming....
shazia ..hang on in there    when you coming to see me....come with mil next time she comes down pleaseee  xxxx
hi jilly its ok 'you're off the hook'    i say to dh why are you grumpy..makes him more so  also he never ever is so its a shock for me    
molly sending you a   xx
hello ....all the other ladies..... hope you're all well...
off to the clinic tomorrow round 2 of ivf..... must dash got lists to write otherwise going to forget everything  xxxxxx


----------



## CR

thank u all so much;

holly for info.
julie for kind words.
molly for links, i am just going to look now.
ck6 cos you make me smile!

you are all making it easier.

ck6 good luck at clinic tomorrow.
holly, do you need to see a doctor?  it all sounds a bit wierd.  take good care of yourself.

crxxx


----------



## Holly C

Thinking of you CR - we're all here with you!  No I'm sure it will pass and it's not serious.

Julie - I know!  Will have to do a grovelling phone call in a minute - ugh so don't feel like it! You'd make a lovely nurse but I'm sure once I feel like eating again I'll be fine.  If I didn't know better I would suspect I was pg!!

Molly - great to have those websites too - will be storing them away for future reference  

Caroline - this round is going to be THE ONE!  Good luck tomorrow and be sure to let us know how you get on!!  No my iron levels are fine but I seem to get this around ovulation - you can imagine that BMS is the last thing I feel like!!  I do think the progesterone cream is helping tho.  Isn't it a small world - you guys knowing someone in common!

Off to eat some dry toast and ring the MIL  

H xx


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

dead bird gone, thank god, i felt sick all day thinking about it. dh said it smelt awful when he moved it- bleuurgh- carpet and associated decomposing  pictures have been scrubbed.....

CR - what a mare you're having, crossing fingers its all gonna turn out good 

holly - poor you all poorly sick - and  to mil, ungrateful so and so. wonder whats up with you   too much partying  maybe its just the relief of mil going.... take it easy sweets

julie - ooh charter member! apart from gallery perks i'm not exactly sure what the benefits are - cant really find any, can you?

i'm waiting in for friend to come for coffee - she's an hour late, think she might have forgotten 

laters

kj x


----------



## ck6

sit down julie this is quite funny your dp,s dad ...toby's dad....and my dh's dad used to work together oh like your blue stars....
holly my poor old dh never feels like it at the 'right' time he gets up at 5am every morning falls asleep in the chair around 10 ...poor thing... thanks for your positive thinking ... i have started drinking aloe vera really helped with my itching... can you take it during the 2ww do you know


----------



## petal b

holly-hope you are alright,you should book an appointment at the doctors,good luck with you mil,i know how you feel

jillypops-hope you have a nice break,good luck with this afternoon

cr-glad the bleeding has stopped 

shazia-thinking of you 

juile-hope you are well 

shazia-will be thinking of you on test day

well back to the garden for me

speak to you all later


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

CR - Really, really good luck with this!  When Moosey was preg she was bleeding but hers didn't stop (just got heavier and redder).  At the time everyone was saying that if it's brown blood, with no pain and if it stops then things have a good chance of being fine.  Bleeding is very common in early pregnancy and is mostly ok.  Let us know how you get on.     

Julie and Kim - you have got new stars and are "Charter Members" - what's that?  I wanna be a charter member!!!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

And Jilly is a Charter Member too.....

.....I'm feeling very left out.  

Victoria
xxx


----------



## CR

thanks VIL.  

i will be sure to come on tomorrow and let you know what my hcg reading is.

take care all you lovelies.
crxxx


----------



## JED

Hi lovely ladies!
Just popped on to say hello.  I see nothings changed and you're all a bunch of chatterboxes   

It's all systems go for our move back to Oz, flights are booked, new jobs have been arranged in Sydney, the house is nearly sold and we only have 10 weeks till we're off.  Very excited as it's been 6 years since I left and over 2 years since I've seen my family!

I haven't caught up on news so hope everyone is ok and good luck to anyone testing soon!  Since we are on a break from treatment I've been very naughty and am back on the coffee's and tofu and wine again! My poor dh won't know what hits him when we go back and have to cut it all out again!  

Jxxx


----------



## laura30

Hello Ladies, I popped a post in the introduction forum and I was told to come on over here, so I have!

I am 30 and my dh is almost 29, we have been trying for what feels like forever when it's about 4ish years now.  I had 1 mc and 1 ectopic (lost tube) in 2003, had clomid last year as we haven't been able to fall since 2003.  Nothing happened with the clomid, so we are now almost at the end of out first attempt of IUI.  I test on Friday.  I have already done a first response yesterday and that was a neg.

I was kinda excited by this IUI as we have never tried it before so I thought in for a penny, in for a pound, that it might actually work!  
I'm now getting hot and cold flushes, period pains and just tired in general.  I keep thinking, ooooo this is a good sign then I have to remind myself that it's all going to be different due to the drugs, so it's kinda like a roller coaster at the mo, as I'm sure it is for you all.

So that's me.  I would love to hear about you all, I wish you all the luck.
Laura
xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Laura!  Welcome!!  It's a hard old road isn't it?  I really hope it's not AF on her way and you're getting real pg symptoms.  We start off so shiny with optimisim and often our hopes are cruelly dashed - whatever happens - we promise to get you through it.  Just keep popping in when you can and let us know how you are feeling.  We're a chatty bunch and take a bit of keeping up with but the support and advice we receive from each other really helps you feel that you're not alone and there are others that really understand how you are feeling.  Here's some     for you for your testing day!!

Jo - great to hear from you!!  It sounds like you've moved things along really quickly and you're making me a bit homesick!  Sydney will be great and you will have summer arriving soon after you arrive which always helps too.  Have you been recommended a clinic?  Good on you for letting your hair down - I'm sure it will do you good to have a break for a while  

CR - can't wait to hear from you tomoz  

Feeling a little better now - phew.

Back later!
H xx


----------



## petal b

you are right juile and i don't want to be 30 at all  not this weekend but next we are going away to rome,which i am looking forward too (dh booked it so that was a first) 

welcome laura-we all know what you mean about it being like being on a rollercoaster,but we are all in the same boat and this thread will give you lots of help along the way,it has for me,don't know what i would do without it.good luck for testing day


----------



## petal b

jed-glad everything is going well for your move back home,bet you cannot wait to see your family

jillypops-good luck with the pool final

hi to everyone else that i have missed


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi all
welcome laura. you've come to the right place. very supportive and friendly. have a look at the IUI positive thread as it shows that it can happen!   
Ciao petal b, come sta? - you must be so excited about rome! me and DF lived there for a while. He was there for a work contract and we stayed a 1 minute walk from the trevi fountain. it really is stunning with so much to see. we loved a little restaurant called il chianti right by the fountain. yummy food. have you been before?
hope everyone else is ok. i am sat here on the laptop as my DF is watching the Champions League footie (yawn). Had a lovely w/e in Bournemouth with my family (5 yr old niece and 3 yr old nephew bless!)... 
Love Eva


----------



## shazia

Hi Eva

You and me both!! My dh is glued to the footie and I am glued to the laptop!! Am hoping Liverpool score soon cos then it will be an inevitable win and we can switch over to watch Most Haunted at 9!!!



HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! GOALLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## petal b

eva-your right i can't wait,lucky you living there for a while,we are staying at the quality hotel nova domus,do you know it.we have never been there before so any tips would be great.have to get the metro from the airport,which we have not got a clue about.how easy is it.will look out for the restaurant,if we can fine it


----------



## g

Hi there,

Sorry to start such a lovely day with some sad news. I started to bleed over the weekend and they brought my scan forward to Tuesday. Unfortunately it showed that i had had another miscarriage, my fourth.
Not sure what to say or do at the moment. I think it's too early to feel any emotion yet. I just feel numb.

Luv
g.


----------



## Holly C

Oh  G - So sorry to read your news    I was about to send you a good luck for your scan today message when I logged in.  I can imagine you're really shattered and feeling terrible about this happening again. It's such a cruel thing to have happen.  I know you probably don't want to think about it just now but when you are feeling stronger is there anyway they can investigate why this is happening? It just seems so unfair to go through this time and again and not have any answers.  

Thinking of you and hoping it won't be long before your dream comes true  

Holly xx


----------



## petal b

g-i am so sorry,we are all here for you if you need to talk.life can be so cruel 

juileangel-i know it is not that bad,just milking it abit  poor you on reception,get yourself some chocolate to nibble to make yourself feel better 

holly-hope you are feeling better today

speak to you all later luv petal b


----------



## keemjay

quickie as have a full day ahead - have more work this week than envisaged as there was no bed at Gt Ormond St for the little one to have her trachy tube out so am doing my shifts with her as usual.....

just wanted to send a big  to g - so so sorry hunny, its not fair 

holly - hope you're feeling better hun 

julie, sorry you seem destined to be on reception for ever and a day  hope you've plenty of reading to do and choc to scoff ....

Cr - thinking of you today 

molly - hope things arent too manic, looking forward to meeting up  

gotta fly flap flap

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Hi best girls!

Julie - so annoying   about reception!!  It seems they're not listening to you or taking your feelings about it into consideration.  Have you levelled with them and told them how much this interferes with your real work etc?  I hope maternity leave happens for you VERY soon too sweetie  

Hi ya Petal - Rome will be fantastic and it's really easy to get around to see the sights. You just have to be careful with your belongings as there used to be loads of pick pockets. One day to go until the big 30!

Hey KJ - fly little bird!!  Good news about the work this week altho it's always annoying when it's sprung on you at the last minute and you've made other plans    Nice you get to spend more time with the family too. How was the photo shoot yesterday  

Shazia - how are you feeling now?  Fingers well and truly crossed sunshine!

Jilly - how was the meeting yesterday?  Did you manage to resolve anything?  And poo to stinky old neighbour kicking up a fuss  

CR - everything crossed for you today and looking forward to hearing from you v soon!!

I am feeling much better today thank you all!  I phoned the MIL yesterday to say goodbye and she sounded a bit off with me but when she asked how I was feeling and I said worse than the Monday she sounded much happier!  Blimey!  Anyway she's off now with her luggage 5kg over the weight it should have been but they let her away with it.  That's it now until we see her in Feb - she's making noises about her Mother's 90th party now that we will have to attend when we are home and we must keep this in mind when we are organising our trip home    I guess she is DH's grandmother but she has dementia and when we saw her two years ago she didn't really know who DH was so is hardly going to clock whether he is there or not... ho hum isn't it all fun!  Having them 12,000 miles away is definitely a blessing!

 to all the other lovelies out there!

Who else is going to come to the party on Sept 2nd

Back soon!
H xx


----------



## MollyW

Just want to send a big, ginormous  to g.

So sorry to read your news sweetheart. It is so hard to get so close and then have your dream snatched away again... Thinking of you...

Love Molly

x


----------



## shazia

Morning

G sweetheart I am so so sorry to hear you're devastating news. Sending you a huge  .

Well sorry to say girls have had a slight bleed this morning and although it seems to have stopped now am convinced that it is af on its way. Had quite a lot of ovary pain and backache last night so was convinced something was going on....just the wrong thing!!! Don't know how I feel at the mo, well I probably do actually cos I haven't told my best friend yet cos know I will cry buckets.

Do you think I should ring hospital? If going to carry on usually start injecting on day 2 which would be tomorrow, but if tiny chance its not af then don't want to. May be an idea to do a hpt I spose but I am only day 12 which seems early for me to have af but with these drugs nothing is straightforward.

OH GOD WHAT TO DO


----------



## CR

hello everyone

g - so so sorry to hear your news.  hope you and dp are ok.  and you can get some answers soon.  take good care.

shazia - don't give up hope, i bleed day 10-13 and i got a bfp on day day 13!!  so no conclusions until the fat lady sings ok!!!  you just never know.  good luck lovely.

holly - so glad your mil has gone back home and you are feeling better.

julie - reception, ughhhh.  you defo need a huggggggge choccey supply.

hi to the newbies.

thanks for the thoughts and messages whilst i am in this whirlwind.  you are all very kind. 

went for first hcg test this morning - won't know the result until this afternoon.  i will post as soon as.  altho clinic said that the first test won't tell us very much.  the second test will be the defining result.  altho they do look for a certain level today.  they struggled getting the blood out of me, i have a few plasters on my hand!!

also did a test this morning, it is exactly 2 weeks from basting today and i got a bfp.  i guess it justs depends on whether the bleeding has affected anything.  i am neither positive or negative about it, just i will wait and see what happens, a damage limitation exercise!!  altho i did have a few tears on monday night with dp re the stress of it all, normally i am not a stressy person.

anyway enough rambling about nothing.
love to you all and special hi's to jess, holly, ck6, molly, julie, kj, shazia, eva, jed, petal, jillypops and everyone else i have forgotten.  i am off to a meeting soon and won't be out until early afternoon, hopefully i won't miss the call from the clinic.
crxxxx


----------



## shazia

CR thanks for the kind words lovely. Think I may go to Tesco's and get a hpt, then I can atleast start looking forward to the next one.

Really excited about your blood test results. Looking good!!!!

Lots of love to you

Shazia


----------



## shazia

Thanks Julie am going to go over now. Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## CR

julie, good advice.

shazia, on tender hooks for your test.  lots of pos vibes to you.  i am sending basket loads of good luck.

i am off for my meeting.  catch you all soon as i can.
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

CR - it's sounding really promising - I'm soo excited for you!!  You second BFP pee stick really is encouraging and I can't wait to hear the results of the blood tests    

Shazia - ooooh - hoping, hoping too for you sweetie!!

On tenterhooks
Holly xx


----------



## shazia

for me.

Will ring hospital in a min when I can talk again!!


----------



## Holly C

Oh Shazia   so sorry.  As Julie says - absolutely here for you.  So unfair.

H xx


----------



## CR

shazia, i am so sorry for you.  is it your correct test day today?  i really am so so sorry.  i feel slightly guilty now.  i needed a partner bfp.  big hugs to you and dp.  take good care.  what did the hospital say?

julie, how is the headache, perhaps you have a chocolate withdrawal headache?!  my meeting was sooooo boring, all about vulnerable old people, we talk exactly the same content in every 3 month meeting and i usually really struggle to stay awake!!  that makes me sound so unsympathetic, really i'm not!!  when do you finish on reception?

jillypops, glad you are seeing some progress with your meeting. 

didn't miss call from clinic.  i am on tenderhooks now myself and almost shaking with nervousness/anticipation.  despite them not going to give me any really result!

big hug to shazia.
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

Oooh CR - I'm feeling just as nervous but have a good feeling about it especially after the BFP result!! What was it like reading a BFP result!  We know you're not unsympathetic to the plight of old people in the community!  I re-read my posting earlier moaning about Nan's 90th party and realised I sounded like a right cow - but just hate having our precious trip home made full of committments already!

Moo moo
H xx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi ladies

Wonder if you can answer my question? I was due to have my first bash at IUI with injectibles on my next cycle.

I am now on day 62 and counting with no sign of AF. In the past I have taken Provera to kickstart AF whilst taking Clomid.

Do you think it would be OK to take this before IUI? Has anyone else? Or do I have to wait for it to arrive in itâ€™s own time?

I am going crazy waiting 

xxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Well they used to...but then I started acupuncture in March which helped because I then had a 36 day and a 30 day which was like Christmas. So was expecting a short one this time and sod's law just when I need it, it stays away!

I'm going to ring the nurse and ask her. Thanks for the advice. 

'nother Julie 

xx


----------



## shazia

CR please don't feel guilty, you have no reason to. Will be over the moon if your news is good.  

Miss Jules my period was always all over the place and I used to take provera, but do be careful and make sure 100% you are not pg as I did an hpt before taking it and after a week still no af did another hpt and it was positive but m/c at 9 weeks, don't know if the drug had anything to do with it but would just advise caution. As to whether it would have any affect on iui I don't know, although last time I was waiting for af the hospital advised I took norithesterone  which also brings on a bleed and can def be used with iui drugs.
drugs. Hope I haven't confused you too much

Have spoken to hospital today and am going up there at 3 to pick up more drugs so can start injecting again tomorrow. Ho Hum.


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey girlies

Just a real quicky from me....

G - I'm so sorry about your miscarriage.  I can't imagine what you've been through and it's so cruel that it's happened to you four times.  Please look after yourself and chat to us lot if you feel down.  

Shazia - sorry about your BFN.

CR - I hope you get your results really soon.  Let us know what they are and what the clinic says about them.

Love to everyone else,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Thanks Shazia. I left a message for the nurse to see what she says. I'll ask her about Norithesterone when she calls back. Sorry about your BFN. Hope the hospital give you extra special super lucky drugs today. 

********** -   I so know what you mean. Wore my nice white gypsy skirt at the weekend and there is always that split second before you stand up to check that it hasn't turned tie-dye.  Yep done a few HPT's over past few weeks but BFN as per usual. 

xxxx


----------



## CR

hello again

no holly i have never thought you are age-ist!!!
monday's test was bfp and today's test was bfp, wondering why you are more hopeful from today's test?  is it because today was the official test date?
my line was still slightly lighter than the control line.  but very very very definitely there and not faint or light.
seeing it, it just hasn't sunk in at all yet.  it doesn't seem real at all.
altho i avoided the prawn sandwiches at lunch just in case!!  ever the hopeful.
i suppose it won't seem real until i get the final blood test result.  and also the result of another hpt on tuesday of next week.  because i bleed until monday this week and the clinic have advised that the hcg can stay in your system for a week after any loss.
so i don't really know what it feels like, because i don't feel like i have had a positive result as yet if you know what i mean.

vil/julie/shazia - thanks for you thoughts/words

hello to the other new julie!!!

shazia, you go girl, injecting again. hugs to you.

do you think staring at the phone will encourage it to ring, because it isn't working!!

crxxx


----------



## Holly C

New home awaiting lots of happy news!    

H xx


----------



## Holly C

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33174.0.html

Can't wait to read the latest CR!!

Shazia - loads of big  to you and good luck for injecting hunny!

Hello Ms Julie - nice to have you on board!!

Love
H xx


----------



## Holly C

2005 POSITIVE VIBE CAMPAIGN​


Code:


[SIZE=21px][font=Verdana]CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES[/font][/SIZE]

      

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky!
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF convert 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd time Lucky!

2ww Baby Makers

     

Laura 22.07.05
Moosey and VIL 24.07.05
Jess P 26.07.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go
     

Shazia
Kelly Dallard
Sunny24
Ms Jules
Cindy

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

     

Teri
Creaky
Jane
Molly 
Manda W 
SMCC 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Alicat - going again in June
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Eva04
Catwoman
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
Jillypops - break until September
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
LizH - Going to IVF


----------



## Holly C

Anything involving chocolate is always happy news J    

Ladies - I haven't been able to post the list recently as it's been full of nbsp rubbish (whatever that is?!) so I think I'm a bit out of date.  If you could please advise me by pm where you are at with tx I will update it soonest!

xx's
H


----------



## sunny24

hi girls whats nbsp mean ? xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Sunny

We don't know    but think it's silly computer speak - the IT people are looking into it!

H
xx


----------



## CR

holly re the list - pls can you put me down as a BFP!!!!

the clinic (domenique) have just called me back, have been trying to get me for ages apparently.  MY HCG READING IS 148!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  they would have been happy with a reading of 50!!!!
AND THAT IS GOOD NEWS.  its exactly as it should be.  i can't stop smiling.  i can't get hold of dp, he is out on a jolly with work, horse racing at lingfield!!

so on more tenderhooks until test on friday to see if the reading has doubled by then.  and if all goes ok, a scan 3 weeks tomorrow.

it all seems real now.
i wish i could give you ALL my very good luck i seem to have had.
oh my god!!
crxxxx


----------



## Holly C

OMG!!! CR I have tears in my eyes and tingles down my spine with goosebumps on my arms!  I AM SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! Sending you both heaps of love and hoping that everything continues to go well!  I'm sure it will!  You've done so well putting in the hard work!!!

LOVE
HOLLY XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sunny24

o i see it doent take much to confuse me  , i have been for my last scan today as follies are playing up and didnt want to play the monkeys  but when i went this morning i have got one (17mm) thats come from nowhere i was so shocked so i go for blasting on friday (i hate fridays the last 2 were on a friday and it was neg results so not to poss) friday flit short sit if you now what i mean  i hope i am wrong . i have had really bad headaches this cycle so much so i wish i could take my head off  before i go  any way not to worrie i have the pleasure of the 2ww now what more could i ask for  hope all you girls are ok with your tx i dont know what i would do if you all werent there to listen to me moan love and luck sunny24 xxxxxxxxxxx    [flash=200,200]http://[/flash]

cr congratulations hun i am so so so happy for you i wish you all the look in the world xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

CR - that's amazing news - congratulations.....

                 

I'm so happy for you.  That sounds like an excellent level to me - now go and but your feet up (you've got a great excuse!!!)

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## CR

holly & julie - i have you both to thank.  i mainly put my success down to your assistance with the accupunture, the reflexology, the wheatgrass tabs, and the MG vits.  i wouldn't be here in this position without you both.

and to all you other very lovely ladies who have been my constant support.

you get so used to bad news with IF, that good news seems so very unbelieveable!!

crxxx


----------



## shazia

Hey girls

Well back from the hospital and have been given drugs for the next 12 days, back for scan a week on Friday.

Nice of you to say Julie honey but don't feel like an inspiration at the moment, sorry thats sounds really negative must think  

Am desperate for evening so can have a huge glass of wine  

Btw do you girls inject in the thigh or the stomach, have been doing the thigh but wonder if stomach is better. Probably makes no difference whatsoever just being paranoid  


jusr read your post


----------



## shazia

SORRY 

JUST READ YOUR POST CR  FAB NEWS AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU. HAS BRIGHTENED MY DAY CONSIDERABLY.

SENDING YOU HUGE HUGS

WELL DONE


----------



## sunny24

cr congratulations      i am so pleased for you and i dont like to ask this but can you tell me some of the things you have taken and what for i too have pcos and would love increase chance with anything that helps also how often for reflex and acup xxx


----------



## Holly C

CR - lovely of you to say but you did the work girl!  You MUST ring Jimmy and let him know!  He will be over the moon for you!!  Definitely do as VIL says - rest up and get your DP to run around after you!!

Sunny - great news about the folly!  They seem to do that and with just that extra bit of encouragement pop out at the last moment!  Friday's are lucky days so good luck for basting and let's hope CR has started something here    

Shazia - you ARE an inspiration as Julie said!  You've picked yourself up and dusted yourself down and you are prepared to get back into it!  That takes determination and courage.  Good on you and here's hoping for this time round    I inject in the tummy and alternate sides - away from the tummy button area tho.

H xx


----------



## CR

sunny24, i can recommend the following, or it suited me thus far anyway;

reflexology (with one knowledgeable with IF) x3/4 sessions prior to basting.
accupunture (again knowledgeable with IF) x3/4 sessions prior to basting.
organic wheatgrass tablets x21 per day in 3 sittings!!
metaformin for pcos x3 times per day with meals.  (500g tablets)
marilyn glenville multi vit tablets for me and dp.
a good vit c supplement 500mg daily. (biohealth maybe)
a combined chelated calcium, zinc and magnesium supplement. (holland & barrett)
a digestive remedy (from biohealth i think) from homeopath with each meal.
after basting x2 medium glasses of 100% pure pineapple juice each day in the morning and again in the evening.
a complete gluten, diary and sugar and caffine free diet for 3 weeks prior to basting and for 2ww.  (this was quite hard, but worked wonders for me restricting these items from my diet and i noticed differences in my body almost immediately).
also being sure i had at least 80g of protein after basting.

as you can see this baby/ies have cost me a small fortune, if it all works out!!, but he/she/they will be worth it when i am holding them.


crxxxx


----------



## ck6

cr                               sorry went a bit made...just what we needed.... congratulations.... now feet up and take care.....loads of love to you and your dp  love caroline xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

WOW YOU LADIES ARE AMAZING.

I AM ACTUALLY HAVING A PRETTY GOOD DAY AND ITS ALL DUE TO YOUR CONSTANT SUPPORT. THANK YOU SO MUCH  

ANOTHER BTW! HAVE BEEN GETTING PURE PINEAPPLE JUICE FROM CONCENTRATE IS THIS RIGHT? IF NOT WHERE DO I GET PURE PURE PINEAPPLE JUICE WITHOUT SQUEEZING ONE


----------



## shazia

BY THE WAY  CAT LADY!!!!!!!!


----------



## shazia

YOU MAKE ME  

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shazia

WOULDN'T  HAVE YOU ANY OTHER WAY!

HAVE U ANY PICS (PICTURES!) IN THE GALLERY, AM CONTEMPLATING (THINKING!) ABOUT PUTTING ONE IN.
WHADDAYA RECKON (THINK!)?

aM I GOING TOO FAR?


----------



## laura30

Its mad in hear, bit hectic to keep up, lol

G, I'm so sorry to hear your news, know how you feel.  Thinking of you,  xx


Shazia, sorry to hear your news too, but great that you're going to start again tomorrow, you're strong.

Just thought I'd pop up again, 

Laura

xx


----------



## smcc

CR Congratulations!!! You must be soooo happy!
I haven't posted for a while as have been away for a few weeks but I have been catching up with what's been going on over the past few days. Let's hope your good news will rub off on the rest of us. I am having a break for a couple of months and trying the 'natural' approach- no luck so far! 
CR Did yours work on the 3rd attempt? I will be on my 3rd when I start again in Sept so that gives me some hope.
You have given me the inspiration to order some wheatgrass tablets- what ones did you take? you say you took 21 a day was that of the 500mg ones? How long did you take them for before you got your BFP?
Cutting our all that other stuff from your diet must have been really hard- whatever did you eat
Anyway it seems to have worked so well done!!
Good luck to all those others testing soon and Big hugs to those not so lucky this month.
Sarah xx


----------



## creaky

CR - I am truly over the moon about your   ! Massive congrats - it also makes me pleased that all those acupuncture sessions I am booked in for in-line with my IVF shouldnt be a waste....must look into the wheatgrass though.....

G - absolutely heartbroken about your loss, having never got two little blue lines, I cannot imagine the pain of getting so close to the dream, and then losing it!

Shazia - sorry about todays disappointment, but good to see youre ready to go again...

To everyone else a big 'HI!'- my summer holidays begin now! The children have been picked up for the last time for 6 weeks.........oh the joys of being a childminder for teachers!! (did feel slightly sad that i'm not going to be seeing the little one's for a while though)

Take care all, I'll be back soon....

Creaky x


----------



## laura30

Congrats by the way CJ, wonderful news.

Shazia, I found it far less painfull injecting in the tummy, it hurts in the thigh or am I wimping it ?? lol  I done it on the right side as I dont have a left tube!  

Laura


----------



## kellydallard

Wowzer!!!!!(yes it's a real word )

CR-FANTASTIC NEWS            hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!!!!!!

G-so sorry about your news-thinking of you lots!!You know we are all here for you 

Shazia-Keep up the posotive thinking it's the only way to get back on track-ofcourse we are all here aswell 

Victoria-when do you and moosey test?Hope its a bfp!!!!

Nothing much to report lately,just waiting for af to show so we can try for iui this cycle.went for day 21 bloods today and had a bit of a funny turn  very nearly passed out,the nurse was having trouble getting a good vein and it really hurt after my head stopped pounding I went home for a cuppa and my mum came round and did my ironing!!!Bonus

Love ya and leave ya!!!!!

Come on bfp's


----------



## laura30

Hello,

Just a question for you all. I have 2 predictor tests for Friday. Does anyone know what hcg level this test's at? I really want to do another one, but think it might be too early to use these now. 
I've now got a cold sore on the side of my nose from the 'crying' on sunday. I've also got dark bits under my eyes cos I keep waking up in the night thinking it might be Friday!
Will it ever be friday


Laura

xxxxx


----------



## sunny24

hi laura first response will give you a result as can use them 4 days befor af is due on the other hand friday is only 2 sleeps away good look    

did any one say where to get pinapple juice from and what type is the best xxxx

cr thanks for the info xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

what a busy day on here!!!

CR                        

welll done girl!!!

Shazia -   for you for being so brave in amongst all the good news and dusting yourself off to go again. respect to you  btw i injected in my tum, well dh did, always thought my thighs seemed tooo firm 

kj x


----------



## cathyA

CR - you're a star! (and I'm a poet etc etc !) Whooppee!


----------



## Cindy

Good evening!
Can't believe you started a new thread I only checked it last night, and now there's a new one!!!!!!
Shazia sorry to hear your BFN, think I'm having one too, AF is definely on its way been upset since I got in, just waiting for it to come and I was hoping at least one of us born on the 10th of July was going be lucky,  
     to CR nice to hear some good news, look after yourself!
take care
love Cindyxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

shazia glad you seem a lot happier now.... go for it ..... i start injections tonight we tend to do them around 10pm.....he's really uped the dose for me this time.....so we are together...  
G  reallly sorry to read your news...it so hard to find the right words....so instead of words sending loads of love.xxxxx
jilly you ok....  dh has got over his grumpy day.... went into disney shop and found 'grumpy' socks for him      better than a   anyway  
Holly... spoke to mr r    i can carry on with green tea, aloe vera and other vits, was pleased about that, also asked about fsh... he's not testing it again.....but he says although mine good score, don't know about quality as they are 42 years old too!!!! actually wasn't expecting to see him..so nice surprise...we talked about israel, green tea ice cream and also the man in the paper who 'got rid ' of his wife.... he covers all bless him ..

.really like him makes you feel comfortable..told him on egg tranfer day i will go there looking like a pumpkin    got orange vest top...skirt, bra, knickers and flip flops     last time we went when dh did the deed he wore 'come here often 'tshirt  
CR how did dp take the news its so wonderful.... 
Julie  hope you are ok thanks for pm...was really worried about you .... aisha saw him tonight he still has red mark on his face where she slapped him ( blokes who 2 time ) they are finished ..thank god... his mum found out he owes about £12k  so he's getting it from all sides    ...wow fancy that my mil sends your dp's mum and dad a christmas card...how funny...anyway once again thanks again for info on toby and his lying cheating ways....
well back on the ivf rollercoaster again... the cons reckons no reason why it hasn't worked and dh really really wants this....me too but he does seem to want it more.... it does take its toll on you...i'm sure you ladies understand what i mean.....
better go got a 20 year dd sobbing..... men!!!!! jilly where's your hammer  love caroline  xxxxx


----------



## jess p

OMG - only been away a few days - was on IUI girls part 91!!! Just had to read a million posts to catch up  

CR - What fantastic news - you clever old thing!!                               

Your HCG levels sound fab - don't want to get your hopes up but my buddy from work had similar levels & had twin DDs!!   


Shazia - sorry about the BFN -  it's crap isn't it?  keep thinking it will get easier but never does.    At least everyone on here knows how you're feeling.


g - so sorry about your m/c.  Can't imagine how awful it must be.  Friend of mine had 4 in quick succession but eventually had her DD.  Really hope cons can do something to help you.


Horrendously busy at work - end of term is a nightmare, rushing around & head teacher is mega disorganised so all plans changed at last minute & chaos all round, bloody man couldn't organise a p up in Jilly's pub!! 

Can't wait for wedding - have failed miserably in attempt to lose weight   Having body wrap on Mon & again on Sat!!!  Wonder if they'll do my face cos cheeks bit chubby! 

Hope everyone else is fine - Julie, you are obviously really good on reception otherwise they wouldn't put you on there - perhaps you should put your feet up on the desk, munch chocs & refuse to answer phones! 

Don't feel v pregnant - did have v v sore boobs but that's wearing off now, so expecting bfn next Tues.
Keep knicker checking in hope of finding implantation bleed, v sad!! 

Will check up you all tomorrow as can't face reading millions of posts - makes me go boss eyed!!

Love you all!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

dwunk can yow telllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura30

Hello 
have tested a day early this morning and it was a bfn, I will still test tomorrow as this is my test date, but dont feel as hopeful now.

I just think its the cyclogest that is giving me the fuller boobs??


Laura
xx


----------



## jess p

Hi Laura,

Sorry about the bfn but what day did you test on cos some clinics say test on day 16?  It is possible to get a bfp after an early test but don't want to get your hopes up.

Good luck!

Shazia - hope your hangover's not too bad!! 

Love Jess xxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

good news at last                  AM SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU


----------



## petal b

THANKS JUILE THAT IS LOVELY.how did you get it so big(sorry that sounds rude maybe thats what happens when you get to 30,everything sounds rude )but thanks again that was really nice to see when you log on


----------



## keemjay

Happy [size=30pt]30th Birthday Petal[/size]    

hope you have a lovely day. the sun is shining here - hope it is where you are too

kj x


----------



## Holly C

PETAL    

HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY AND MAY YOUR 30th YEAR BRING YOU ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE!!

Love
Holly xx


----------



## Miss Jules

Blimey O'Riley it's like a party here today!!   

CR -  congratumalations to you and yours. Sod the F-plan. I am going on that CR-plan diet. Already doing the acupuncture and the no sugar   no wheat no caffeine no alco (double ) but I am off out to strip Holland and Barratt bare. Was that really 21 x wheatgrass. It doesn't make you trump does it? 

Wishing you all that you wish yourselves   Let the   's roll!


----------



## keemjay

morning all

CR - whats it like up there on 

jess - fingers crossed sweetie. glad its nearly the end of term for you  i am going back to the school where i used to work tonight. the reception teacher i used to work with is taking early retirement and theres a little party for her. nice to be invited 

cindy - hope af didnt show last up night 

laura30 - have you tested again this morning?

shazia - hows the head  and yes def put a pic in the gallery!!

well poor dh is stuck at the side of the road with the AA again   he is taking the camper to work at the mo as the beetle is waiting to go into the garage on mon after its power failure incidents. now the accelorator cable on the camper has snapped and the AA man cant fit the new one (we always carry a spare as it happens now and again) so now dh is awaiting a tow truck to tow him to garage where they will look at it on mon instead of the beetle  camper is priority as we need it for cornwall next weekend.... so in a while dh is coming back to get my car to take to work and i will have to risk taking the beetle to work  luckliy the complete power shutdowns have only seemed to happen on long journeys and as i work 10 mins away i should be ok...cars eh? 

molly - you back in the land of the living yet hun? think you said thurs was deadline so hoping to see you about tomoz - my diary's at the ready 

kj x


----------



## petal b

thanks holly,keemjay and juile,you bring a smile to my face.thank you
hope you all have a great day
luv petal b


----------



## ck6

[size=30pt] Happy Birthday to you Petal

Congratulations on your 30th[size=30pt]


----------



## ck6

i followed your instructions julie ..what did i do wrong Petal it was supposed to be bigger than that....hope you have a wonderful day xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Aaah KJ - poor DH!  What a nightmare!  One way or the other that camper needs to be fixed - hope the workshop knows just how important it is!!!  Good luck with using his car today too - eek hope it doesn't decide to do a full stop on a short trip!  Hope you have a lovely evening at the school.  Don't you know that you're invited cos you're just soooo lovely and things probably haven't been the same without you since you left??!!

Sarah - hope you do get a BFP naturally - it would just make things so simple wouldn't it.  Hope you're feeling great after your break away.

Creaky - lovely to be on hols now!  Have you got lots of good things planned?

Kelly - freaky about funny turn!  Hope it passed quickly and you're doing ok.

Hi Laura - yep told you we are a mad bunch!  Don't give up yet!  Lots of ladies get negs that turn into positives!!

Cindy -  BTW (that's by the way Jilly  ) wheatgrass tabs don't seem to make you toot but they do make you go more regularly!!  You can get them cheap online at www.puregreenfoods.com (organic and loads better quality than others).

Sunny - if you can get a hold of pure organic pineapple juice then that's good. If not have you got a juicer?  They're fantastic for doing all sorts of fresh juices and there's nothing better than freshly squeezed pinapple!

Julie - sorry that you're feeling a bit down today and it's no wonder with that reception work to look foward to!  Nice to have grandma's baking to look fwd to tho!!

Molly - hope you do have time to pop on today and let us know how things are going!  We miss you around here  

Jess - hope you make it to end of term!  Your head teacher sounds like such a plonker and no doubt you are really hanging out for a holiday away from it all.  Not long now 'till the wedding!!  You'll be gorgeous no matter what so don't even worry about it.  Enjoy your treatments and if they help you to relax then they've done their job!  Keeping em X for testing!!

Shazia - hope you had a good night!  How's things today and when do you start injecting again?

Caroline - you sound like you've got a lot on at the moment with  your dd and her troubles.  Laughed at Mr R story and soooo funny about his tee shirt!!  He is the best!  You'll be so this season in your orange pumpkin outfit!  Good luck for starting!!

Erica - miss you!  Hope you're having a great holiday!!

CR - still so happy for you and the twins thing crossed my mind too with the level you have and the fact that you had 5 follies!!  You're gonna need that big new car!!  DP was right!

Jilly - glad to hear that your meeting went well yesterday and nice Mr   backed you up with the neighbour from hell!  Let's hope you get the green light for later opening hours especially in light of the pub closing next door.  Poor poor staff and what an awful way to handle it.

Cathy!  Hope all's well in your world  

VIL and Moosey - hope Moosey is feeling well and all's looking good!

Not much from me today.  Going to be a garden tidy up I think.  Tummy/ov pains still weird but guess it's the prog cream doing it's thing.

Back laters
H xx


----------



## petal b

thanks ck6

juile-sorry to see you are feeling down today,nearly friday

kj-nightmare about your camper,hope you get it sorted soon

holly c-have you made an appointment with the doctor yet


----------



## ck6

julie hope its nothing to do with what kicked off yesterday.....  
yes think so  no i've not got it yet Doh!!!


----------



## jane12

Hi CR Congratulations on your BFP.

Hi to all

Holly thanks for the new page.

Hi Julie when do you have your next go.

I now have my drugs for IVF so start down regulating on the 28th.

Take Care all

Good luck to all on 2WW

Jane12


----------



## keemjay

keep trying ck6


----------



## creaky

Happy Birthday Petal!!

SO the holidays have begun, and I am working my little  off as I have 10 people staying for the weekend and havent got anything organised yet!!

As for being bronzed and beautiful, Julie - the best I can ever hope for is pale and interesting....I turn white in the sun from my usual pale blueish colour!

Arghh, so little time and so much to do...maybe I'll just stay on here and stop doing the housework......

Creaky x


----------



## Rachel B

Hi everyone

I can't keep up with you!  Last time I looked you were all talking about getting it on in the great outdoors   and your washing machines!!!....................... So much has happened since.

Firstly to CR - Huge, huge congratulations to you.  It's fantastic news.          Thanks too for sharing all your tips about your diet/healthy living.  I'm trying to do more and more of these things and it is very inspiring to see BFPs from people who have done this.  

I'm really sorry to see there has been some sad news too.  G - I can't imagine how you must feel, but hope the pain eases in time and as the others have said you are able to get some advice on why this is happening.  Shazia and Laura - sorry to hear of you BFNs too.  Hope you are okay.

Petal -   to you!!  30 is okay - honestly!  And anyway 30s are the new 20s so you are still young really.

VIL + Moosey - hope your 2ww is going well.  I have got a whole new image of you now after reading about your washing machine issues and mouse catching tips!!  Good luck an dlots of     

Jane - Good luck with the IVF.  I may need to get some tips from you soon!

I'm still trying to really get to grips with all this healthy living malarkey - can't believe how many supplements the homeopath/nutritionist have me on, but hopefully they will do some good.  We're thinking about doing IVF in October/November, but I still can't quite my head around the fact that we are going to be going down that route.  We'll carry on hoping for a natural BFP before then.  Well you never know and it's a good excuse for lots of  


Hi to everyone else - Holly, Julie, KJ, Jess, Jilly, CK6, Miss Jules, Creaky, SMCC, Skinnybint, Manda and everyone else out there.  Lots of luck to all of you.

Love from Rachel xxx


----------



## ck6

glad it made you smile...[size=10pt][30/size] [size=10pt]xxxx[/30size]


----------



## ck6

[size=10pt] [size=10pt][30/size]I will do it[/30size]  ok look what am i doing wrong...


----------



## CR

hi everyone

still doesn't seem very real.  i am waiting until the second blood test tomorrow until if i know the preg seems real and viable.  this is the crucial test tomorrow.  

thank you soooo much for all your messages of support, i know it can't be very easy.

smcc - i think holly has given you the wheatgrass website.  they really are very good.  and you get discount on subsequent orders!  the goods come from the USA.  and holly buys them by the lorry load i think.  they have also reduced my cellulite as well, bonus!!

miss jules - i like it the CR plan, i have tried every other diet!!  

jess p - laughed at your facial wrap idea!! have IM you.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETAL!!  ENJOY YOUR DAY.  HOPE YOU ARE REALLY TREATED.

holly & jess - you are right re the possible multiple preg, i asked the same question of the clinic.  but they said that this reading didn't indicate a multiple preg.  you can hcg test on certain days for this, but not now.
are either of you aware if a high hcg is a possible problem and indicates possible m/c??  i am worried now, never satisfied!!

i will come on tomorrow and let you what my second hcg test shows.  i am nervous about this one.

hope you are feeling better julie.

crxxx


----------



## shazia

HAPPY BIRTHDAY   HAVE A FABEROONIE DAY

I CAN'T DO IT EITHER CK6!!!!


----------



## ck6

oh good.... is that because we're related....    ...hope you are ok today 30[size=10pt]xxxxxx[30/size]


----------



## ck6

[size=40pt]hello[40/size]


----------



## Holly C

CR - stop worrying!  It's all gonna be ok (I know easier said than done!)  The higher the reading the better so here's hoping tomorrows test shows another exponential rise!!  I think all of us are truly delighted for you and we're not just saying that.  Anyone who has gone through IF knows how hard it is and to see you get your BFP after your own personal struggle is encouragement for us all.

Caroline - when you do your big lettering you need to have only the one set of numbers for the size of the font.  Delete/backspace out any extras and you'll get it right.  I have to fess up - the one you did earlier - I amended it  ^beware^ but then the silly system put that silly hoogie ma flick nspb in there - arrrgghhh!

Front garden almost finished....phew!
H xx


----------



## ck6

welll thats about right .....  [size=40pt]thanks holly thought i'd got it right once so was even more confused     [size=40pt]thanks julie xxx


----------



## ck6

so how do get it to dance? 
Cr we are all really pleased for you
oh no a number of underground stations have been evactucated  smoke coming out one station


----------



## Holly C

Well done Caroline!!  

Just heard that on the news too.  No reported injuries but three incidents at warren st, oval and shepherds bush! OMG!!


----------



## ck6

oval sherpherds bush and  warren street ...


----------



## ck6

warren street is near uch ...all  those stations evacuated


----------



## ck6

incident on hackney road on a bus  in east london .....just news 24 on now....


----------



## Holly C

Yes and a nail bomb and a shooting reported elsewhere.....


----------



## ck6

lodon underground code amber... they think all stations will closedown....do you know where that was Holly?


----------



## Holly C

Not yet CR.  It appears that only the detonators have gone off and they didn't manage to set the actual bombs off.  Awful the way 'they' are now targeting the West end and South.

Keep safe
xx


----------



## ck6

no injuries everyone safe... the bus has windows blown out....  one day cricket going on at the oval..


----------



## ck6

uch been sealed off...  looks like fake nail bomb.....no detantor...one injury in warren street.....nothing like 7/7


----------



## ck6

one bloke was seen running out of one of the stations passers by tried to stop him...young asian man about 17  scarey times for sure.... calling them dumbey nail bombs...


----------



## Holly C

No Julie - we won't let them spoil it!  It's a beautiful day - CR has acheived a BFP and we're all wonderful loving, giving people.  We just have to remember to be thankful again for all we have and how lucky we are to live in a relatively peaceful place.  Thank god we don't live in the middle east where people live with this fear on a daily basis.  Security in the UK is the best in the world but the reality is if people are determined enough - they will get through the protection.  I'm as worried about this as anyone and I hate what might happen and I fear going into London for meetings but is there a choice?  My parents, family and friends are all desperate for us to shift back to NZ where we have never had these sorts of worries but our lives are here for the time being - just like all of you who live here permanently.  We will stand strong together!  We'll fight them on beaches and all that  

H xx

PS - yes J - may not be related to Al Queda at all - which makes it even sicker!


----------



## Holly C

That's exactly what we should do - gather up all the women in the UK with raging PMT!  That would put the fear of God, Allah or whoever into anyone!!!

xxx


----------



## ck6

Julie.... Holly you're so right.... went to bluey this week was quite nervous... but you have to get on with life right? ..and yes if its copycat stuff well there is no word to describe that ...xxxxxx uch is been cordoned off because think one of the so called 'bombers' maybe there ? just saw that Holly..you can also add women on treatment having dodgy mood swings...ready to thump some one


----------



## creaky

Arghhh - too s**t scared to carry on my cleaning frenzy...a frog just jumped out of the hoover and underneath one of the beds.....it made me scream with shock! Can't see it now, and don't want to keep on cleaning just in case I squash it or something.

Anyone got any advice on how to tempt frogs out from under beds??


----------



## ck6

[size=10pt][30/size]yuk
sorry no help... xxx


----------



## creaky

God - I've got 10 people sleeping over tomorrow night.......do I dare tell them there's a frog under the bed......where are the cats when you need them, hey?


----------



## Miss Jules

Your froggy made me laugh. Talking of squashing frogs..... the husband of my colleague went out on to their patio in the dark recently, barefoot and stood on a frog!  The frog was a goner and he was so freaked out he was sick!

Yuck what a horrible story. Anyway my point is make sure you don't stand on it...


----------



## ck6




----------



## creaky

Just checked - still cant see it....you don't think it could jump in the bed do you? I'd just stripped it and the duvet and pillows are piled up on top of it...

I keep on tentatively peering round the door to see if I can see it....I need a cigarette, my little heart is racing....I don't think I'll ever hoover again now.....

(note to self: STOP LEAVING THE DAMN PATIO DOORS OPEN!)


----------



## MollyW

You girls do make me  - frogs in the bed, dead birds behind the furniture, knicker washing, knicker-checking, facial wraps, scaring terrorists usung PMS as SWAT tactics....
      

....and sorry Creaky, but yes, frogs can definitely jump ONTO the bed!!! 

But anyway....

            
 Congratulations CR & DH! 
That really is fantastic news sweetie. Your reading is excellent and bleeding has stopped, so don't worry. I'm sure it will be fine tomorrow... 

Really sorry to hear about your BFN Shazia. You sound a very determined lady though, hope you get that BFN next time... 

Laura - stay strong sweetheart. We are here for you. Was it a First Response test? 

Good luck for starting Jane. 

  Happy 30th Petal!  

Kim - get you Mrs Firm Thighs!!!  I think my thighs are just as flabby as my tum!  Hope the car behaved today... Can't wait to meet up now! 

Holly. Hope you're feeling better.  at your MIL trying to organise you from across the world! Looking forward to meeting you at the party... 

Well, as for me, I STILL haven't finished this bleeding job...will have to go tomorrow now. Ugh - was hoping to take the day off...

I _ have _ finished my liver detox though!  As I was enjoying it so much I thought I'd do the 10-day rather than the 7-day one. But by Day 9 I was SO ready to pack it in. Gonna try to keep up the good work and eat more healthily now though. I'm also popping the Organic Wheatgrass tablets, the MG vitamins, having acupuncture and massages.....I will be SO chilled and healthy how can it NOT work  ?

Anyway, better get on again and post his before Holly gives us a new thread.....

Loads of love and  to you all.
Molly
x

PS. Anyone heard from Manda? We miss you...hope you're okay. x


----------



## Holly C

Molly - woohhooooheee!  Good on you with the detox!  Of course it's going to work next time round!!  Leaving nothing to chance!  Can't wait to meet you either    Hope if you have to work tomoz it means you can have a chilled weekend ahead of you at least!!

Creaky - you need to call VIL and Moosey!  They'll have it sorted humanely in no time    Don't worry tho - it will add a certain something to the night and your guests will never forget it.  Would love to be a fly on the wall  

H xx


----------



## shazia

Molly am assuming you mean hope you get a bfP other wise I will feel very


----------



## MollyW

OMG Shazia, of course I meant  BFP! 

               

What is WRONG with me today - I keep putting my foot in it!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura30

Blimey girls, you really are a chatty bunch!!!  Ive come home from work and theres loads of posts, lol


HAPPY 30TH PETAL!!! Hope its a goodun!

Thanks for all your kind words, I have just bought 2 clear blues to do tomorrow, this is my actual test date, so heres hoping, this will be day 14 pt.

Hope you're all doing ok and are on the lookout for frogs!!  

Laura
xx


----------



## creaky

I have resorted to drinking beer to calm my nerves! I keep thinking that damn frog is going to jump out at me from somewhere!

Goodluck for tomorrow Laura - sending you positive vibes!!

God, beer and **** - aren't are just the model FF citizen....this weekend will be my final blowout though as having blood tests to start IVF on my next cycle!

Can't wait for this weekend though - I'm very excited....all my old uni friends are coming to stay, we are taking some boats out on the broads and hopefully will have a bloody good time! Also I registered mine and DP's marriage this morning, so feeling excited about that too....but as its a secret wedding I cant tell anyone....maybe Jess P can pop down to be a witness as she wont be far away.....

VIL & Moosey - how is that 2ww going...and do you have any humane frog catching advice, even though they are not your speciality?


----------



## keemjay

are we all waiting for holly to satrt a new thread before posting


----------



## shazia

Thanks Molly!!

Creaky don't have any frog advice unfortunately but am desperate to know how it got in your hoover   .

Holly - hiya love meant to say to you ages ago thanks for asking about my mum. She is fine, doing really well. She needs to put a lot of weight on but is starting to venture out and about now so its all good. Very sweet of you to remember  

Btw(By the way - for the benefit of cat lady!!!) what vits and supplements would you recommend during the jabfest and the 2ww for myself and dh. You are afterall the guru   

Going to have a look at putting a pic in the gallery now. Will let you all know if I succeed (in finding a decent piccie!!)

Loving yas


----------



## keemjay

yes i'm wondering how a frog got into a hoover   not their usual hiding place really, unless its a vax and it mistook it for a pond....


----------



## creaky

Ah-ha, Shazia I can answer the vacuum question....

It was sitting by the door in the conservatory and we tend to leave the doors open! Mr Frog must have crept into the nozzle, and as soon as I switched it on, instead of being sucked up, he just hopped out! 

Goodluck on your second IUI - I recommend getting some orange knickers for insemination day! Apart from DP thinking they were very sexy (strange i know), I really felt that as well as doing all the healthy stuff (which I was back then, since last failure I have relapsed badly) I was doing all that I could to help! Not sure why we all think the colour orange is lucky though?

I have left fat cat in the same bedroom as Mr Frog, as she never kills anything but may be able to pinpoint his whereabouts......


----------



## Holly C

New Home Girlies!

May it bring us all lots of good news and funny stories! 

                     

H


----------



## Holly C

Good luck with the frog catching Creaky! May Fat Cat do her thing!!

Shazia - really good to hear your Mum's doing well and hope you're feeding her! Will pm you about vits and mins if you like.

KJ - new thread just for you!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33257.0.html

xx


----------



## keemjay

thanks holly  you little star, twinkle twinkle


----------



## ck6

shazia have you posted you photo yet i've just checked the gallery.....
creaky when are you getting married??
in la senza they  have a sale on and orange bra and knickers..is orange the fertility colour??
molly ...wow   was it the zita west liver detox..... how did you manage


----------



## shazia

No not yet ck6 can't find a decent photo   

Please Holly pm me!!!!


----------



## MollyW

Yes Caroline, it was the Zita West one. I managed by spending an absolute FORTUNE on organic goodies - and really spoiling myself - like mango and strawberries for breakfast, avocado salads, quinoa and roasted vegetables etc. Actually it was quite yummy, but a bit tricky as we haven't got a fridge at home (got one in the office tho) so had to buy fresh most days. Luckily there's a great farm shop down the road...


----------



## shazia

omg Molly how do you cope with no fridge

Am going to do pic now


----------



## jess p

Creaky - frog story v v funny!   You crazy lady - how can you be scared of a frog?   How big is it? is it one of the giant green amazonian man eating variety?   if it was a spider I'd understand!!!!

Reminded me of when I was single & had my little terraced house - I'd come home after a wild night clubbing & find at least 6 great big juicy slugs climbing up my lounge wall!!!!! Yuk!  

One night there was one on the carpet but I'd obviously had 1 whisky too many, stood on it, squished it flat but didn't realise til I surfaced next day to find it set hard into the carpet!!!!  Took hours to scrape it all off!!  

Creaky - would love to be witness at Seckford!  Of course may be preggers by then (yeah right!!!)!  


Ck6 - you are so funny with your font problems!!! I admire your determination!!!

Jilly - hope the pub is going well - DP hasn't managed to organise his stag do - I knew this would happen cos he always leaves it til last min!!! He's fed up cos all his friends' other halves are coming on my do so the men are having to babysit!!!    Bless him - will probably have to have golf day instead!!


Vil & Moosey - hope you 2 are ok.  I might do a sneaky early test this month cos pretty certain no bfp for me.  Had funny pain on right ov side today, could be anything - probably trapped wind from all these bloody wheatgrass tabs!


Julie - what's happened to your jokes - has someone run off with your joke book?! 

Holly - you should really be on commission for all these wheatgrass tabs - perhaps you should set up your own company?

Shazia - glad to hear your mum's on the mend.


KJ - hope you have a fab time meeting up with old colleagues.  Can't imagine teaching Foundation kids when nearing retirement age - it's too knackering!

Will be really sad to see my little class of 5 and 6 year olds leave this year - some real characters!  Got some right cases coming to me next year so will have to whip 'em into shape pdq!

Will probably get lots of prezzies tomorrow from kids leaving - have been dropping the BIG hint about loving plain choc!!!!!!!!   

Petal - you're probably in the pub by now! hope you're having a fab birthday - no idea how to enlarge my font so you'll have to make do with this!   HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Molly - congrats on the amazing will power! V impressive!!! I'm going to try a bit harder - CR has inspired me!


CR - hope your feet are back on the ground!!!!  So exciting - bet it's really hard not to tell people on the "outside world"!!  Probably want to shout it from the roof tops!! Good luck for further tests.

Love to all - nearly the weekend! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Jessxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

jess dont count on nice pressies - all we used to get was smellies and pot plants....

just off, am late as usual and keep changing my mind about what to wear.....

kj x


----------



## herbaltea

Hi everyone  

Could I have some advise for the 2ww - which will start for me tomorrow after my basting! Its the 1st one, so I'm rather obsessed with it all at the moment! Is it better to:

Think positive and if its a negative result be gutted, or think it won't happen and be surprised if it does? I hope I am making sense - I think I'll find it a nightmare trying to carry on a normal life for 2 weeks and drive my dp mad!   

Hope you can offer some advise to keep me sane! Many thanks!


----------



## MollyW

Well done Jilly! 

even tho its GREAT news, 500pt is probably too big for system to cope - try 20pt!


----------



## shazia

BTW (by the way!!!!!!!! Yep just for you Jilly poo!!!!)

Have put pic in gallery 

[size=25pt]WELL DONE WITH LICENSING HOURS JILLY POO


----------



## jess p

Jill - You are v funny 

I'm now feeling bit left out!!! 

KJ - it's ok, am at v middle class school at mo so get fab M&S flowers, wine & Thorntons chocs  

Used to work at socially deprived school (for 5 years), was fab, had great time but most of the prezzies were from the pound shop or stolen goods!!! 

Jess xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Jilly!

 Jess!

Hi Herbaltea. There are lots of tips on AussieMeg's Beginners Guide at the top of the IUI thread...

Here is a bit from it by Candy which may help. Even though she had IVF, a lot of it is relevant - though I don't think the bed rest is quite so critical. Candy has just given birth to Jacob Edward, so if you need inspiration, there you go!

BTW, I'm with Jilly, staying +ve and believing it can work really helps.... GOOD LUCK 



AussieMeg said:


> And I have posted Candy's guide to making IVF work which should also apply to IUI.
> 
> 
> Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> I was asked by the IUI turned IVF girls for everything I did during my cycle, don't feel you have to read but thought I would post it here also just incase any of the tips (most from Zita West) were of any use to anyone.
> 
> I know this will not guarantee a positive, nothing can, but I do firmly believe that this helped me achieve my goal.  But equally I have heard of people who did nothing special and it worked and I know Tricia did allot of this and it didn't work for her, so its is very much the luck of the draw, all of the below is not meant to make anyone more obsessive xx
> 
> Try to enter every treatment cycle with a positive attitude, think of IVF as a course of treatment, I would suggest buying the Zita West Fertility & Conception book (The complete guide to getting pregnant) if you don't have it, it was my bible throughout my IVF, reminded me to think positively (Thats and Alisons previous tips).
> 
> 
> 
> *3months before*
> 
> 1. Take some Vits I personally took the Marilyn Glenville Vitamins + 500mg of Vit C (As she recommends 1000mg a day and the MG tablets don't have that much in) + 1000mg of Flaxseed/linsead oil again recommended in the Marilyn Glenville book. I also started taking 60mg of Q10 (Recommended by Zita west 50-90mg a day) but only took that from downregging as its bloody expensive and I feel is most important after ET until PG test as helps with blood flow !
> 
> No reason why you couldn't mix your own vits or use the Zita West ones, my DH did exactly the same as me above, Q10 is meant to be great for sperm count to.
> 
> 2. Get into the habit of drinking a minimum of 2litres of bottled/filtered water.
> 
> 3. Start to eat healthily, I ate more brown things like brow rice and pasta and lots of chicken, fruit and veg and ate less red meat, had yogurt drinks with live bio and took no ibuprofen.
> 
> 4. Cut out caffeine and chocolate (Not totally on the chocolate front, but made an effort)
> 
> 5. :earn to relax and believe it can happen - I listened to a hypno CD to try and relax me and make me believe I could be a mum, Angus recommends one on the IUI thread, I used http://www.nourish-fertility.com/ I can't say I really got into this, but I did do it and who knows it might have helped, I also did it during downregging, but was bored of it by stims (Purely because I never switch off, many people fall asleep which is a great sign)
> 
> *During Down regging*
> 
> 1. I stuck to all of above all through treatment, tried to relax as much as possible, early nights and did little or no exercise (Zita West says avoid all aerobic exercise while the reproductive system is shutting down)
> 
> 2. Increase protein, I Tried to have 60g a day although I didn't stick to this ridgidly, I just made an effort, protein helps the eggs grow, carried this through stimming and 2ww
> 
> *Stimmimg*
> 
> 1. Avoid exercise as this redirects the blood away from the follies. Lie down with feet up when ever you can.
> 
> 2. Keep the abdomen warm, personally after work, I would lie in bed watching tv, with a water bottle (not too hot) on my tummy (moving it round the sides or using two) its important to keep the lower abdomen warm to improve the blood flow.
> 
> 3. Positive thinking, I tried but was crap at this, but to use positive visualisation, telling myself that my folies were maturing nicely and were of good quality , that my lining was getting thick and strong, 10mins of deep breathing, while doing the above, really helps the blood flow.
> 
> 4. Kept at the Protein as above.
> 
> 5.Avoided any ibuprofen etc
> 
> 6. Continued drinking water but at room temperature
> 
> *EC*
> 
> 1. Take arnica - Zita west recommends 4 x 6c of arnica (homeopathic remendy boots sell it) a day from day before EC to ET day, may help prevent damage to internal tissues and brusing
> 
> *After ET/2ww*
> 
> 1. Most importantly, minimum of 3 Days complete bed rest - Lying down allows blood to flow to your endometrium, cannot guarantee a PG, but gives best chance of implanting according to MG
> 
> 2. Carry embryos with pride, visualise them growing dividing and embedding (5 days after fertilisiation they start to break out of there shell and hopefully should imbed over the next 2 days, so first week is most important)
> 
> 3. No excercise, not even housework for the first 7 days
> 
> 4. Take a Q10 supplement, helps with blood flow
> 
> 5. Keep the abdomen warm (But stop using a hot water bottle) stay warm tucked up in bed and eat warming nourishing foods, such as red cabbage, red tomatoe/pepper soups If you have something cold like a salad warm it up with a jacket potatoe.(Molly W previously posted info on this)
> 
> 6. Keep drinking water at room temperature
> 
> The 2nd week, you can do light things, like a leisurely walk, but only do very light tasks, you can't have baths, go swimming, do the dead etc, carry on avoiding caffeine
> 
> I really hope that each and everyone of you gets there well deserved positive soon, all my love and best wishes Candy xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## shazia

[size=50pt]BE GOOD HAVE A GREAT TIME, DON'T WORRY I'LL LOOK AFTER THE CAT


----------



## ck6

30[size=10pt]trying again nah still can't get the big writing thing   .....
wow molly how do you manage without a fridge... we loked into doing liver detox.... my dh said he wouldn't be able to cut out caffeine... well 4 weeks down the road and we both have stopped drinking very strong coffee and tea..2 teabags per cup   maybe i should look at it again.... hope you are ok..xxx btw the info that candy gave found useful will get q10 whatever that is

jess.. you've made me feel really guilty sent in presents for teachers today.. are biscuits alright...also any ideas how to get rid of ****** nits Can't remember if you're having a big wedding, but i remember seeing once about someone who put disposable cameras on the table for the guests to take photos.....then you get photos of everyone ...i'm scared writing in front of a teacher my spelling keeps going wrong   

shazia great photo ...toby looks cute   how do you do this bloomin font thingey...when Holly's sent it to you can you send it to me xx btw think we're cyle buddies i'm on day 3 of af

i'm sure its too late ... probably had one too many.... but hope you don't have too much of a hangover jilly 
we'll chat quietly tomorrow  
hello herbaltea.... how you doing.. xxx


----------



## Holly C

Girlies -  ^beware^please can I ask you now you've got the hang of the big font to use it sparingly  ^beware^ cos it takes up pages as well as server memory  

Shazia - I'm thinking you probably don't need me to PM you as the quote Molly has just posted for Herbeltea should do to the trick  

Herbaltea - postive thinking is the way to go!

Have a great night Jilly!

Jess - v funny about poor old DP and his stag night!  Hope the last day goes well and you get loads of special presents for the wedding too tomoz!  I really should be on a commish - hmm think I'll write and tell them about how much business I've put their way    I've finished one of by 3 tubs of 500 and well into half of the next!  

KJ - oooh I'm an angel with a flashing wotsit    Hope you solved the wardrobe dilemma quickly (you'd be lovely in a paper bag anyway  )  and had a great night!

CR - looking forward to you logging on with news!!

Caroline - thanks for the tip about orange undies at La Senza - I'm gonna have to get some as it's about the only thing I didn't do last time round!!

Molly - Thanks for pm!  Just promise DH there will be loads more s** if he complies as you'll be feeling even friskier with renewed energy!  Ha! I find it works every time!

DH is watching the cricket   and I'm eagerly awaiting Ricky Gervais' new comedy 'Extras' on BBC at 9pm.

I've just bought Gillian McKeith's recipe book as I sometimes get stuck for fast healthy ideas.  I'm finding it really good - tasty and simple to follow and not too much faffing about.

H xx


----------



## petal b

thanks ladies for all your birthday wishes

read most of the post and made me laugh,what are you lot l ike


----------



## creaky

Just a quickie as P****d as a newt, had to run away from the house to avoid the killer frog! (pub was the nearest place)

Caroline - getting married in December on my 30th birthday - have this optimistic feeling it will be a good start to my 30's after my 20's have been a little poo!

Jess - What do you mean you may be preggers by then! I am hoping it's a certainty that we all will be - "mineral waters all round please!". Also can sympathise with the slug thing, the same happened to me in one of my student digs in Liverpool, slugs all over the carpet, on the ironing board, everywhere! Yuk! 

Holly - Fat Cat is a failure......she eats nothing but donuts, frogs dont seem to be her thing.

Me and Jonny are now going on a very scary frog hunt! You may hear me scream from where-ever you all are!!!

Love and stuff,

Krysia (aka freaky Creaky, who is now very scared of vacuum frogs!) X


----------



## creaky

THE FROG HAS BEEN CAUGHT! HE IS UNHARMED!

little bugger had been doing the rounds though, found him in another room, under another bed!

PHEW!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

WOW GIRLS - I HAVE MISSED LOADS
Happy birthday Petal - hope you have a lovely birthday....   
No news from me. Me and DF are looking at jobs outside of London as we are bored of it now - not because of recent terrorism I hasten to add (I'm Not Afraid)... I was at Kings College when the bus was blown up outside my 'local' pub on the Strand and also in my home town of Bournemouth!! I am trying a bit of BMS this week and hope to start IUI next month!!
Will need to keep catching up with you all.
Can't remember if i congratulated CR?   
Anyway - off to watch BB - always makes me feel sane. 
Love to all 
Eva xx


----------



## shazia

well done creaky, amazing what can be achieved aftera few bevvies


----------



## laura30

Just to let you all know I got a BFN this morning.  I've gotta call the docs secretary to let her know the results.  I'm hoping to go again straight away, but as its NHS, I doubt that very much.

Dh is taking me to alton towers tomorrow, bet that will bring on af!!!

Oh well, I'll just see what happens next I spose.  aint life unfair and cruel sometimes,

Hope you're all ok,
Laura


----------



## loobylu

Morning everyone....and big congrats to CR ON YOUR bfp...so happy for you!!!!!!!

Apologies for not being around...Doc signed me off work for a week with a back sprain but popped in today (bored sensless at home) to catch up on work and all of your news of courxe he he...

Started my clomid on tue (doing fine no sign of turning into a complete B yet he he) and have my first scan next wed...can anyone tell me what to expect..bit nervous xx 

Hope everyone is ok...lol x


----------



## ck6

laura...really sorry about your bfn.....hope you can start straight away if thats what you want xxx


----------



## shazia

Laura sweetie so sorry about your bfn, I know how you feel , infact we all do if thats any consolation.
Sending you a big squeeze  

Morning Julie! Loved the ghost story - how matter of fact is that - just checking you're ok and you are so goodbye, fantastic!! I am fascinated by all of that, am an avid Most Haunted viewer.

ck6 how you doing love, great to be cycle buddy with you. Dh read about that an you being on day 3 of af and said that was TMI. What a wuss or it maybe that its you!!!!

Missed you last night Jilly - hows the head today?

Big kisses to Holly, KJ, Petal, Eva, Molly, Creaky, VIL, CR, G and everybody else I have forgotten, know there must be loads of you so sorry.


----------



## ck6

julie..ithink that's really lovely about your dp's grandma.... especially about the bit about she can't expect friend whoose 11 years younger to walk to her ...have often wandered if my grandparents ...and dad are watching me....its nice to think they are 
krysia....i know your wedding is secret ....but we'll all be with you ....that must be so difficult keeping it a secret... especially something like that....my 3rd!!! wedding we just had about 18 people there...it was the best!! oh plus i love my dh and he does me...that helps!!!!   
loobylou.....don't worry about the scan..i guess they have told you they are internal scans..... no one told me was a bit shocked as on day 2!!! (wasn't here for my iui) 
hello eva...good luck with bms   
shazia...thanks!!!! poor dh used to babysit him in the summer holidays....i guess it is tmi   
my bathroom was started june 2004...and after much coming and more going looks like will be finished today hoorah.... think they know i'm not pleased with all delays ...not making so much tea  ...its tricky as its dh's dad doing it....we are paying for it..including mileage.... don't think we'll see much of him after this...dh's mum and dad divorced, so we didn't see much of him before....families....!!!
must go ..had 3 injections....6 ampules of menopur and i have massive headache today....mr r said he's going to try assisted hatching this time...any thoughts anyone
speak later.... love caroline xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all you mad lot. todays challenge - can you make you writing move?? (but keep it small or holly'll be after you all ^beware^) ck6 you can continue with yesterdays task...... 

Laura30  sorry to hear that the bfn didnt turn into a bfp  have a great time at alton towers

loobylu - sorry to hear about your back, you look after yourself and dont overdo it- hope it gets better soon. 

creaky - glad the hoover-frog got caught, even after alcohol, now thats impressive 

jess - hope you get your expected lovely pressies today 

julie - lovely story about dh's granny and grandads visit - warms the heart 

Happy Friday everyone - have a great weekend - anyone doing anything nice? we're having a fairly quiet one for once 

laters

kj x


----------



## shazia

hey kj

good challenge! right lets see

[flash=200,200]http://IS THIS WORKING[/flash]


----------



## shazia

NO CAN'T DO IT  

EXPLAIN PLS OR AT LEAST GIVE US A CLUE


----------



## keemjay

nope 

use the same technique as for the size changing...


----------



## loobylu

Thanks ladies...already had a few internals when being diagnosed with endo so at least im a little prepared...

Have to sign off now so have a good weekend everyone xx

Lots of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## ck6

kj i still can't get it big!!!!! what do i do?


----------



## ck6

[size=10pt][/30size][size=10pt]hello[30/size]


----------



## ck6

argggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh....... julie explain again. pleassssssssseeeeeeee


----------



## keemjay

this is the last time an explanation goes out for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

write 'I need help badly' in the reply box
highlight it
click on box with an A and an up and down arrow. the words will now be in between some brackets
change JUST the number 1 to number 2 in the bracket. NOTHING else

if it doesnt work theres something wrong with your pc


----------



## shazia

[size=20pt]CMON CK6 STOP BEING A WUSS


----------



## shazia

[sub]KJ THIS HAD BETTER WORK


----------



## shazia

OH GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keemjay

i'll leave you to it, must get on with something useful......


----------



## shazia

[move]Y'KNOW YOU CAN REALLY GO OFF PEOPLE


----------



## shazia

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## ck6

sooryy dd in tears over the two timer still.....
[size=10pt]i need help badly[30/size] you show off


----------



## ck6

that's it i give up can't do it...going for a lie down......


----------



## ck6

[size=20pt]well i do need help


----------



## ck6

[size=20pt]yes yes yes yes 
i've got it!!!!


----------



## shazia

thank   for that ck6


----------



## ck6

what does this do


----------



## CR

what are you mad people like!!!  mad i suppose!!!
thanks ck6 for info on la senza, i will defo pop in there.  never found any orange underwear, well not for larrrrrrrrge behinds anyway!!
sorry for your bfn laura.  hope you can go again quickly.
jess - you make me laugh.  hope you are in-undated with thornton chocs, wine and general goodies.  i hope you did mention, in good time, that you were getting married in the summer hols and you get thank q pressies and wedding pressies from the kids!!!
julie - your story from dp grandma, WOW!!  i had a little tear in my eye too.  hope you had lots of choccey/sweet goodies at dp's grandma.
had blood test this morning.  they will ring me this afternoon, or i can try to ring also.  i am really on tenderhooks.  this result will be the defining result for me, i just don't believe the earlier tests.  and keep looking for bleeding!!
will come on and let you know soon as i know.
love to all you mad frod, hoovering, washing machine people!!!
crxxx


----------



## ck6

how clever am i ?
cr you don't need them now....


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Laura30
I am so sorry you didn't get the BFP this time. It is so hard and incredibly disappointing  . You just have to keep looking to the future and the fact that one day you will get a BFP ....
I hope you have some time to recover and jump on the bandwagon!
Like Julie said, we're all here if you want a rant or whatever. 
Love Eva xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Any idea where Catwoman is?


----------



## CR

eva - no ideas on catwoman, sorry.

ck6 - but orange is my favourite colour!!! pls let me have some.  i still need luck i think, whatever happens.  when you starting your next cycle?

jilly  - glad you got late licence.

catch you l8rs
xxx


----------



## keemjay

just had to nip back to see if there's been any progress

 YAY CK6 FINALLY 

kj x


----------



## ck6

you can't image how pleased i am with myself kj xxx
cr...oh ok you can have orange underwear..... maistone had the orange not bluey...told mr r i've got orange everything he laughed and said he never sees it...started....on wed first lot menopur last night got massive headache...so we're all on the [size=20pt]cr diet now


----------



## kellydallard

Oh me god-it's mad on here!!! Now lets all take a deep breath to give my five mins to catch up!!!!!


----------



## kellydallard




----------



## ck6

how did you do that kelly ...it took me ages to learn ..... got there in the end though   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

newsflash an armed policeman has shot someone in stockwell


----------



## shazia

police have surrounded a mosque in east london


----------



## ck6

the police have killed that man


----------



## keemjay

if you listen to radio 5live on-line they have news as it happens.......and have people in the know commenting along the way.....highly recommend it....

kjx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

i am working from home and watching Sky. This guy that has been shot had jumped on a tube and he was shot infront of passengers - suspected suicide bomber. 
mosque - two suspected packages inside. 
Eva


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Apparently the guy had a very thick coat on for very warm weather and it was thought something concealed inside.


----------



## ck6

just spoken to my ex husband's wife, she wears the black long coat thingey...she's heard people muttering on a bus under their breath about shouldn't have let them into this country etc..she was born in croydon.... what i'm trying to say not all muslims are bad....i know you all know that ...my ds is a muslim ( sometimes...somethings..  doesn't eat pork or drink  xxx


----------



## ck6

[size=20pt]julie lucky girl...yummy chocolate
have a great holiday jilly xxxxxx


----------



## ck6

of course we will be on 100 and something....we'll miss you late at night jilly xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

we should start planning a party for our 100th thread, maybe an IUI night in the chat room 

kj x


----------



## ck6

kj think we should have aparty coz i can do [size=20pt]this xxx


----------



## CR

jilly have a fab hol, enjoy yourself and the "few" drinky poos!!

still no call....................doh.............

impatient crxxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Joke for Jess P and anyone else in the noble profession. Sorry if it's an oldie...


A man was standing next in line at a checkout, when the attractive blonde woman in front of him turned round and gave him a big smile.
â€˜Helloâ€™ she said as she waited for her change.
â€˜Er, Iâ€™m sorry. Do I know you? The man said in some confusion.
â€˜Oh my mistake. I thought you were the father of one of my childrenâ€™ she said apologetically, and picking up her shopping she left the store.
The man was astonished. He thought â€˜How amazing that a good looking woman like that should have forgotten who fathered her children. Then he began to worry. He had had an encounter in his youth that could have resulted in a child that he didnâ€™t know about. She had been  blonde, pretty and about the same height.
On leaving the store, he saw the woman getting into her car. He ran over to her and said â€˜Look you couldnâ€™t have been the girl I met that night at a party in Hampstead in 1980 could you? We [email protected] on the billiards table in front of everyone, things got really wild and I was so drunk that I didnâ€™t get your number?
The woman looked utterly outraged and said â€˜No! Iâ€™m your sons English teacher.


xx


----------



## keemjay

off to work now 
looking forward to some fab news ferom CR when i get home later

 to you all

kj x


----------



## Cindy

HELLO you mad lot
well I wrote a really long post last night on part 93, and it got locked out, so I was so tired didn't write it again!
so hello from yestraday too!
Af still hasn't turned up, two days late, was in terrible pain last night, but it has eased today but I just done a test, as even through I think AF is definely coming, what if I'm wrong and this time has worked, anyway done test and a BFN!!!!!!!!!!!so that's just great so just again waiting for Af IT'S MAKING ME FEEL CRAZY! I know it's prob effects of clomid but I keep crying, I am gutted girls I really thought third time lucky, and DH seemed to build his hopes up more this time!
Laura HUGE HUGS to you hun, today I know exactly how you are feeling, and I hope you have a nice day at Alton Towers!
Miss Jules joke made me chuckle, hee hee
Creaky you made laugh yest with the frong story!
Cr stop checking the phone you'll be fine, so glad you got a BFP!
Loopy lo don't worry about scan, you'll be fine and keeping everything crossed for you!
Just read all the posts but have forgetten already so Hi to everyone else, and hope you all have a nice Friday affo!
I've just finished and Dh is off, so going get changed and go out!
Love lots
Cindyxxxxxxx


----------



## CR

i have my hcg result!!!
on wednesday it was 148 and so it should have doubled by today,
and.........................................................................
..................now.....................it...............................is
...................305!!!!
wow, dp and me are so happy.
i wish i could share my lucky gift with all of you.
crxxxx


----------



## CR

am going to celebrate in true julie style, with a galaxy ripple!!

big hugs to cindy and laura, you WILL get there i am very sure of it, as will all of you strong lovely ladies.
crxx


----------



## Holly C

CR!  What amazing results!  I am not going to be surprised to see a posting soon about more than one heartbeat!!  OMG!  I'm soo happy for you both and just reading your news is just so wonderful!  Yipee Yipee Yipee!  I can imagine you must have the biggest smile on your face and you both must feel soo excited.  Do you feel like you're going to burst??!

Big kisses and cuddles.  So sad you'll be moving over to the BFP site now but please keep in touch we need your fairy dust!

Holly xxx

PS Laura and Cindy - feel gutted for you both and hope your dreams come true very soon


----------



## BunBun

Congratulations CR - really good news.


----------



## jane12

Well done CR sounds fabulous.

Hello to all.

Hurray it's Friday 2.5 hours till go home so bored.

Take Care all

Jane12


----------



## Miss Jules

Congratulations CR - You are SOOO pregnant. This coming weekend is always going to be one of the best you'll ever have for happiness. 

Ooh Ooh quick change your pink sig to something BFP and lovely....xx


----------



## MollyW

Congratulations again CR - that really is FANTASTIC NEWS sweetie. I am over the moon for you both - you really deserve this happiness...  Now you can relax and enjoy the weekend - and the next 8 months!  

Cindy and Laura -  for your BFNs. It really is SO hard. Hope you'll both be feeling better soon... xx

Have a great w/e everyone 

Love Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Julie!  Fantastic idea!!!!  Do you think we should approach Tony and Mel and see what they say?

xx


----------



## bodia

Hi all,

Can I join you? Have just had a letter this week from hospital saying they've finally put me on the waiting list for IUI and hopefully I might hear something Oct / Nov.
Pleased but also scared and still hoping for a miracle!!!

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

xx


----------



## Holly C

Bodia - welcome too!  As I said earlier this week - we take a bit of keeping up with but we're here for you!!

Julie - has Tony responded?  Also forgot to mention earlier as I haven't done a proper posting today - loved your story about DP's Grandma!  What a star!! I've said it before but I'll say it again - I really hope I'm like her in my old age - actually I could probably do with being like her now    She's just the best and how gorgeous to think that she couldn't ask her friend up to her's as she is 80 afterall and her being 90!  Totally believe she did have a visit from her DH too and no doubts about your own experience.  I keep being left feathers at the moment - you know the little white ones?  Apparently they are messages of support from angels or your spirit guides.  I'm hoping everything is going to be ok as I seem to be getting a lot of them!!  Of course we could have some very hot birds in our back garden who are moulting in the recent warm weather    

Almost home time for you sweetie!  Hope you have a good one  

H


----------



## Miss Jules

The wristbands is a bonzer idea Julie...then all the FF's can tip each other the wink when they see each other in the street. It'll be like being in the Freemasons with dodgy handshakes and all that!

Plus all those orange     that they will give off. I'd get one for each ankle too. Do you think they come in super-size?


----------



## ck6

julie i think you can get orange bows from the site 
[size=30pt]CR well done really happy for you both loads of love xx


----------



## shazia

Julie love the idea about orange bands, hope Tony agrees.

How do you get to chatroom btw?


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
well I've gone a little crazy since I last posted, after I posted I phoned another hospital that we are on the waiting list for IVF, after being refered last Nov, the letter we received just said we would hear for an app in 10 months so I wanted to phone to see how far along that was, DH kept on don't going phoning you've got enough to deal with having a BFN today, well stubborn me phoned and they said the app won't be send yet and I wanted to know after first consulation how long then before treatment, and the guy said THREE YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!silly me thought once you had first app it would be a few months, so then I found out we could have paid £140 for the first app to be brought forward, WHY DIDN'T I DO THAT LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Then cried alot after app, then phoned my hosp to see if I could get an app with my gynae, as I am MAD that they only done surgery for my endo in June amd I'm in this much pain! but they won't book an app for me till they have spoke to my gynae who they can'tr get hold of at the mo!!!!!!!!I think I am just so mad and need someone to sound off to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry girls
Love cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx(who's losing her mind at the mo)hee he


----------



## ck6

miss jules we'll all need four each so that should boost the kitty.... 
CR did you see i can do big writing now...learnt that just for you
so we need more bfp's so i don't forget how to do it....was supposed to dance...xxx
well just had 'words' with fil.....quite upset....this bathroom has cost alot of dosh and taken over a year to finish we could have put an extension up at the back for the amount of money...anyway he asked me if i'd got the a**** with him.....so still shaking..and red in the face!!!  argh...dh not had much of relationship with him over past 16 years.......he looked me in the face and said do you think i'm stiching you up...welll i couldn't answer so said it all...GRRRRRRR luckily dh said stuff him !!! families...sorry had to get it off my chest.....
Holly what do you think of assisted hatching  
Jess must be watching my spellings gone to pot 
only had one injection already got aching ovaries...
sorry about my ranting xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Cindy very sorry for you too ...i know that doesn't help, we've all been there. xxxxxxxxxxxxx just read your last post.... what crap ...any chance you can go private?


----------



## Holly C

Miss Julie - you make me    Love that idea of tipping each other the wink with the wrist band and the reference to the freemasons!  Ha haa ha!

Shazia - have a look at the homepage and you'll find a link to the chat room there  

CK6 - sooo relieved you have managed to work out the big font! Now can you PAUUULEASE use it sparingly   ugh!  Horrible situation for you to be in too!  Hope it sorts itself out.  I doubt you've got much patience for that kind of thing at the moment having started injecting again!  He better watch it or you'll get that hammer off Jilly!!  I really don't know anything about assisted hatching.  I would suggest doing a internet search and also having a look at the book that SEFG give you to see what it says.

Jilly - you will be gone by now - but have a fab holiday  

KJ - hope you've had a good day at work.  We have a quieter weekend this one too which is a bit of relief after the manic last few.

Cindy - you have had the day from hell.  I can imagine you are beside yourself and don't know which way to turn.  Is there anyway you can look at going to see someone privately?  Hope there will be a light at the end of what seems a very dark tunnel soon lovely  

Julie - you will be away now - but that is just so cool about your feather story!  It's nice to know there's someone watching over you - apart from us of course!!  

I'm about to lock this thread and start a new one.  I hope it lasts a bit longer than this one!!

H xx


----------



## Holly C

New Home Ladies!

Hoping it lasts at least the weekend and it brings you lots of good luck and positive news!!

Holly 
xx


----------



## Holly C

new home ladies >>>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33317.0.html


----------



## ck6

holly don't think cr used the big font...


----------



## ERIKA

hell, it was page 9 thread 90 when I went on holiday & I've come back to page 1 of thread 95       what are you lot like!!!!!! (Holly you little   it wouldn't post so I thought you might be starting a new one & copied it, phew!!!)
Sorry for lack of personals but it's my first day back at work & I've spent most of it catching up with you   lot. Missed you all & it's nice to be back   
What's with the washing machines, getting naked,   anywhere & everywhere, sharing beds with frogs..................  
CR -          fantastic news hun wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.
G & Shazia -   sorry to hear of BFN thoughts are with you.
Miss Jules/Bodia/Laura30 -   & welcome to the thread.
Jilly - Thanks for looking after my   & have a fab   (Shazia thanks for taking over cat duties while Jilly went on the   )
Holly/Julie/Kim/Molly -   hope you're all ok, lots of hugs.
CK6 - You've had me in stitches but remember mate, size doesn't matter   (so they say!!)
Petal -   hope you had a great 30th.
Hello   Creaky, Eva, Jess, Cindy, Rachel, VIL & Moosey, Kelly, Cindy & everyone else.
Well I had a fantastic holiday, very lazy just sitting on the beach reading & chilling out. Appt, food, weather, flights & cocktails    were all great I couldn't fault any of it. I feel better & more relaxed than I have done in the last year but most importantly of all I feel closer to DF than ever. This last year has been so hard & put such a strain on our relationship (as I'm sure you're all aware) that it was nice to have quality time, good chats & lots of lovin'   
Have a good weekend lovelies

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

good to have you back erica xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Argh Caroline - I am having such a blonde day today!!  I've amended my earlier post!

So lovely to have you back Erica and your holiday sounded just perfect!  It's great to have time to sit and chat and just be together without other pressures or committments!  Hope the holiday feeling lasts a good long time for you both  

H xx


----------



## ck6

ok holly... point taken sorry.... jilly's was bigger than mine (miss)


----------



## shazia

Welcome back Erika, hope your holiday seemed longer to you than to me, seems you've only just gone!! Glad you had a fab time, and are feeling good  

CK6 what are you on about


----------



## ck6

the font thingey...use sparingly ...!!! got a lovely card from your mum today... thank her please.. was really sweet xxxx
i'm being paranoid..tried to find info on ohss... seems more likely to get after egg collection..i've only done one injection but got quite strong aching on both sides now...should i just take apainkiller


----------



## Holly C

Caroline - I think you only get OHSS after EC - or after basting if you are an IUI girl.  Remember to drink loads of water to avoid it.  Have you asked the IVF girls about the pain you have?  If you are worried pop on to ask a nurse of it it gets really bad give the clinic a call.  It's probably the drugs giving your ovaries a good zing to get things going but if you do get worried don't hesitate to check it out properly.


H x


----------



## ck6

thanks holly... think its the drinking thingey..not had enough today..thanks for your advice xxxxx oh btw...there was a note in the clinic about if af is due on 27th august to contact the clinic so they can manipulate your cycle...but think was ivf patients....


----------



## Holly C

No worries Caro - hope it helps!

Interesting about the clinic... that's when I am due too....   Better let Julie know...

xx


----------



## ck6

think its for ivf ......think its something to do with the incubators being serviced...will ask when i go next week if it affects iui..just had a pint of squash and pain is easing off.... not looking forward to my injection tonight


----------



## herbaltea

Hi all - had my basting today! Sperm count of 8.5 million. Having quite bad ovary pains, but I suppose thats normal with 4 follies on one ovary!

CK - what injection are you doing tonight?

Also, how does drinking stop ohss? I was told to drink lots, but keep needing to wee!


----------



## sunny24

hi all you change theads so fast i am begining to think your trying to lose my lol  

herbal tea : that a lot of follies they would only let us have iui if there is 2 incase of multible birth they wont risk health, but its great to know you have a very high chance if at least one ferilizing good luck  

i too have been blasted this morning only one follie and 12.8 million sperm so hopefully one of the monkeys can find there way (mind you the last iui i have 28million and they missed it so who knows)

sorry no personals i aint to sure who is who yet but hope to know you all soon, good luck to you all love and baby dust sunny24 xxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Herbaltea and Sunny - both your bastings sound like they went well!  Let's hope the 2 ww flies for you  both and there are 2BFPs on their way   

Herbaltea - your right it is REALLY important to drink loads and don't worry about weeing - your body soon adjusts to it.  Try for 2.5 litres per day - it really helps and don't forget Aussie Meg's IUI guide and her references to the foods to eat and the pineapple juice to drink.

Caroline is an ex IUI girl.  She's moved on to IVF so she's having big injections.  She loves us all on this thread so much she pops on here to keep us all entertained!!

Dinner time - starving!

xx


----------



## sunny24

hi hollyc where can you find the auzzie iui guide i cant see it


----------



## sunny24

i have found it holly c i am blind


----------



## Rachel B

What a gorgeous evening - I can feel the pub garden calling...........

Sunny - Aussie Meg's IUI guide is the second topic down on the IUI page, called IUI for beginners or something like that I think.  It's really good.  

Herbal Tea and Sunny - Sounds as though your bastings went really well.  Lots of     to you.

erica - Welcome back!!   Your holiday sounds fab.  I am very jealous - I love Greece.

I'm fully embracing the "CR plan" now!!  Been to see my homeopath again and got even more potions to go with all my others.  I'm dreading going on holiday as I will probably be like that poor lady who went to Dubai and ended up in jail for her painkillers for her back.  I can just imagine the customs men analysing all my pills and potions and thinking I'm a major drugs smuggler!  

Staring acupuncture on Monday as well and am strangely excited about having lots of needles stuck in me.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

Love Rachel


----------



## jess p

Hurrah! School's out for summer!!!

Had fab day, feel really guilty about present comments cos had TONS of wedding presents & end of term goodies!!! Loads of white Denby, several Whittard funky tea sets, shed loads of flowers, chocs, champagne, earrings (!!), beautiful swarzywotzit tiny crystal wedding bells & tons of other stuff!  All a bit embarrassing really. 

Kids did fab assembly (3 teachers are getting married this summer!) - my class did "Daisy, Daisy" & 3 of my cutie naughty boys dressed up & rode in on bikes!!  I howled!!!    Bless 'em all!


CK6 - biscuits will be just fine (as long as not custard creams!!! Yuk!!!)  I'll give you marks out of 10 for your spelling each time you post!!! 

Feel so sorry for all the decent muslims - I teach 2 muslim girls who are sooooo lovely & have fab families.  One of them has a mum who's a teaching assistant in the class where a dad was killed in the recent bombings - feel so sorry for her cos she told me how ashamed of the muslims she feels.  


Hey Creaky - aka Krysia, what a fab name!!! is it eastern european?  Sounds v exotic!!


Julie what a fab old lady!!!  My great great aunty Mags lived til she was 102 & lived on her own & did all her own shopping til she was 99!!! She looked about 65!!! (she never had kids of her own so maybe at least we'll look fab!!  )

I'm big believer in life after death (DP thinks I'm mad!). My friend had funny ghosty experiences in her old victorian house.  She had a lodger in her spare room who asked her if she'd been into her wardrobe to "tidy up".  When Jane asked her what she meant, she showed her that all her clothes had been arranged in colour order overnight!

Another time, different lodger woke up & found all her coat hangers arranged in star shape on the bedroom floor!!!!  Maybe ghost used to work in Topshop?!! 


CR - glad to see you are most def pregnant!  I'm still munching wheatgrass but have acres of cellulite!! Will have to try no sugar, no gluten, no life diet!! 

KJ - hope your dodgy cars are on the mend!  My ancient fiesta has hideous oil leak - found oil slick in drive way yesterday! 

Holly - hope you're not missing MIL too much!!

Miss Jules fab joke!  - here's one my 5 year old nephew told me - latest business news, Pedigree Chum are in trouble ... they've called in the retrievers!! 

Welcome home Erica!!

Where is Jodi? 


Hi to Rachel, Manda, Shazia, Jilly, Petal, Eva, Molly, Cathy, Donna, Sunny, VIL & Moosey, all the newbies, skinnybint, Laurie - where are you?!! & all the rest of you top birds!!!

Lots of love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

no jess not custard creams...i don't like them either.  dh is sorting out my injections he's had 3 pints of larger ...oh dear dd (20) has offered to do them ...what do you think....i must be  its 6 lots of powder to mix with 2 waters ..can he cope let you know later...sounds like your school kids really love you... right dh calling me .....night jess xxx ( any mistakes??)


----------



## jess p

10/10!!!!!!!!

Good luck with the stabbing!!

Jess xxx


----------



## ck6

i survived.....one really hit a nerve though ouch....thanks jess its like being at school......xxxx really going to bed now..gotta try and wake dh up to take him to bed..... btw the bicuits were in really nice tins and were chocolate chip...? night jess sleep well xxxxxx


----------



## petal b

cannot believe we are onto 95 already,i only have not been on for a day,you ladies can chat  

sorry have not read everything yet,but just wanted to say thanks for all your birthday wishes.thanks.had a lovely birthday

tried to make my writing bigger and i cannot do it .tell me how again someone

hope you all have a great weekend

jillypops-hope you have a lovely time


----------



## ck6

jilly you def did more writing than me !!!! and yours was massive!!!!xxxxxxxx
hi petal glad you had a good birthday...i cried all day when i got to 30 ...was fine at 40.... only 8 years from 50 Argh how scary is that  i can do big writing but someone else can explain better....xxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Hey lovelies

Just quickly wanted to say have a fab time to Jilly poo, will miss you sweetie, where are you off to?

And shame on you Jess ck6 spelt lager wrong!!!!!!


----------



## jess p

Sorry, just re-tested Ck6 & Shazia is right - only 9/10!!! 

Choc chip biscuits sound great - bet teacher's eaten them already! DP has confiscated my huge box of Thornton's choccies & will only let me have 1 a night!!! (He knows I'd eat them in 1 go otherwise!)

Sodding   AF has arrived - not due til Tuesday so really hacked off.  Managed to convince myself that it might be a late implantation bleed but just done pee stick & 100% not preg    .  

Only good thing is I'll be ov on honeymoon so almost bound to have a honeymoon baby - yeah right!   Hope i get £1 for every well meaning non FF person who tells me that over the next week!!  

Feel cross with myself cos wish I'd had CR's will power & eaten chicken salad all month.  Will try harder in Sept/Oct when we go for ivf.


Been to Tescos this pm to get food for tomorrow night cos friend who is photographer & his wife coming round to discuss wedding photos (he's a pro football photographer really, so may find lots of pics have mysterious footballs super imposed like "spot the ball competitions"!  ).

Most of what I wanted not on shelves, asked 16 year old shop assistants to look for me "out the back" - asked 3 diff ones & none of them came back!! Must be me!   Will have to go again in morning  

On the way back could see tons of smoke from a major fire - as I got nearer realised it was v v near my house!!  DP was cooking sausages as I left & his twin brother burnt the kitchen of the house they shared years ago when cooking sausages (DP was in the bath at the time & ignored his shouts for help!!) so bit worried!

Turns out the heathland/golf course our house backs on to is on fire - bloody kids! DP & I cycled over to do a bit of rubber necking - tons of other people standing around watching so I came home cos feel v sorry for firefighters with dickheads watching - DP, of course still there!  Loads of fire engines (men in uniform  ) so quite exciting - (in sicko kind of way!)

Jilly - have fab holiday!  Hope they don't have another strippers night while you're away! 

I can't get my writing bigger either - it just had brackets all over the show - how do you get the sizes?
Will promise to only use it on v special occasions!!

OMG can know hear low flying planes - just looked out of window, using them on fire.  If you don't hear from me ever again it's cos I have burnt to death!!!  



Have fab weekend - I'm going to birthday do in fab wine bar/bistro tonight with big gang so will have tons of Pimms to drown my sorrows! 


Hope everyone else is ok - VIL & Moosey - relying on you 2 as I've failed miserably - come on get a     

Lots of love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Jess really sorry about damned af, still on the positive at least you can go and get completely slaughtered tonight and then let the teenagers of tesco's get the brunt of your hangover in the morning. Sorted!!!

Big kisses.

[size=20pt]Have fab hols Jilly, hope you manage to chill out and stop worrying about other people.


----------



## ck6

ummmmmm i'm going to tell holly of you shazia .......
jess ...serious note very sorry to read your bfn...sending you all my love    have one for me 
(look what you do to me... can't spell ?)
jilly i thought you'd gone...didn't get your explanation of how to make it big...oh you can tell what my mind is on, dh calling me for jab..better go love to you all caroline xxxxx


----------



## shazia

bit late tonight with jab caro?


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
well Damn AF TURNED UP YEST! SO DEF A BFN for me, I have been terrible cried all day Friday, and yest, haven't been out al weekend but the good news is haven't cried today, and feeling a bit better, we all have to move on even through it breaks our hearts, going phone my gynae tommorrow and get an app a sI'm concerned about the bad pain I have been having, considering she only operated on my endo 8 weeks ok, it's not good, going see if she can write another referal letter for us for IVF, and I'm going phone about getting a private consulation for IVF, as well, we was going have another go straight away for IUI, but I think I need the break form the clomid, and to sort out what is going happen, even going phone social services to look into adopting, it's just breaking our hearts not having a family!
Jess sorry to hear about your BFN, HUGE HUGGLES to you!!!!!!!
I'm still in my pj's, cooking beef dinner for lunch, we were invited out for lunch but the friends that asked us don't know anything about IUI so I don't know if I could sit there being all smiles, so we're going have lunch in then maybe going to the cinema later.
Have fab hol Jilly!!!!!!!!!
And hi to everyone else and lets hear some more BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOVE cINDYXXXXXXXXXX
happy sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ck6

hi cindy sorry about you bfn......i know they get to you .......your lunch sounded lovely ..it is hard to stand up brush yourself off and start again but you sound like thats what you've done..got alot to think about by the sounds of it...sending you my love...caroline xxxxxxx


----------



## Eire

Hi There.
I started my first IUI on 6th July with puregon injections & then pregnyl. I've been logging on to this site daily reading all the posts which I have found really informative (I was very naive in my knowledge!). It's brilliant that there is such support out there. I have eventually plucked up the courage to post my first message as I would be grateful if someone could answer my query. My AF arrived on Friday and I apologise for the description in advance.......but from 8pm until 8am I seemed to be haemoriging so much so that I was going to go to the hospital. At 8 am my AF returned to normal. (TMI, I know!) Seeing as this was my first treatment cycle, I wondered whether this was a normal reaction to the drugs?. My clinic doesn't open on Sundays except for emergencies and I didn't want to bother them. 
I am to start puregon injections again tonight but am a little nervous now.

I apologise for being long-winded and would be grateful for any responses.
I would however like to wish everyone the best of luck with tx & thank you for taking the time to read my message.


----------



## bodia

Hi all,

Eire, sorry to hear you've been having a few probs. I can't help I'm afraid, except to say that where I live (Brighton) there's a telephone helpline staffed by local doctors to answer these kind of questions. Do you have anything like this? I found out about it from a 24hr chemist when I developed a prob on a Sunday before a bank holiday!
Good luck for the injections and hope all goes well.
Everyone else, hope you are having a good weekend.

Take care,
xx


----------



## shazia

Cindy so sorry about your bfn, it sucks doesn't it? Sending you a big fat   and lots of   for your next try.

Eire welcome to the madhouse!! Really sorry can't help with your query but do agree with what bodia says about finding out if there is a helpline number you can ring or alternatively I would advise ringing NHS Direct 0845 4647, they are usually good. I take it you had a negative result?   Hope you get some answers soon. Stay with us and we'll keep your spirits up even if some of the time its a load of old nonsense   its the best place to be.
xxx


----------



## jess p

Eire,

Really sorry, can't help as I don't inject.  Try "ask a nurse" someone might have had same symptoms.


Cindy - really sorry about your BFN - I feel so low today, got friends coming tonight & just can't be arsed to get ready or cook!  She had tons of m/cs, which was awful, but they have now got a boy of 6 and little girl of 1 so I'll be green with envy when they harp on about them.  Then I feel guilty for being so self centred  

Went out last night & shared a pitcher of Pimms so felt good!!! Then, when we sat down, girl sitting opposite me, who I know vaguely as friend of a friend, congratulated us on forthcoming marriage, immediately followed by "are you going to have kids then?" Just what you want on day of BFN.  

Why do they do it? I'm sure, even without IF, I'd never ask someone I hardly knew, who was clearly approaching 40, if they wanted kids.   

She then proceeded to tell me how awful it is having kids & how lucky we are not having any.  She then moved on to tell me how she refused to breast feed her DD, "the bloody mid wife thought I was really selfish, too right, I'm not getting saggy tits for my kid" ...ho, ho, ho!!!!!

We've all been there, but it's made me feel so miserable today & horrible weather doesn't help much either! Sorry for moaning!

Still, having body wrap tomorrow so should be half the size I am today!!!!  I wonder where it goes?!


Anyway, better go & start making a bit of an effort!  Will probably have a really good night (unless I burn the steaks!!)

Hope everyone else has had fab weekend!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

God Jess how horrid for you, insensitive old trout, should have told her to go stick her saggy tits where the sun don't shine!!!!!!!

Big  to you
xxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi All

Hope you have all had a good-ish weekend. Sorry about the BFN Cindy and AF Jess. It's really poo. xxx 

Been at MIL and FILs this weekend. They don't know about the 'trying'. I think MIL thinks I am a career girl and they don't ask about kiddies at all. Makes me feel a bit dishonest really as it does affect them to an extent too because their only daughter and her female partner are definately career women and don't plan to have any.

I spoke to the gynae nurse on Friday re taking Provera to bring AF on so we can start first IUI and she is going to check with Doc and ring me back Monday. She said that they may just get me in anyway for my baseline scan but I don't think that can be right? I'm on day 60-something now and everything seems to have stalled. I mentioned the Nor-something stuff that Shazia said about and she is going to ask Doc about that too. So either way I should hear about the next step tomorrow.

Jess- that droopy boob woman sounds like a nightmare. I have come to the conclusion that some people are just THICK.   At least when we all have our babies we will have some modicum of social grace re talking about our children in front of others.

Eire - agree that you should ring NHS direct if you haven't already. I spoke to a lovely lady once when I needed some advice badly and they were great. If its any comfort, in March I had the mother of all AF's sounding like yours and it has happened to me before on a couple of occasions. This was whilst on Clomid and Doctor said the drugs was probably the reason.  

Bodia - My bro and his wife live in Brighton and we go there lots. We always have a fab time.  

Does anyone read Normandie Keiths column in You magazine on a Sunday? She has just got a BFP on her third attempt at IVF. She mentioned fairy dust and the 2ww so I reckon she is a FF girl on the quiet.

Here's to a good week Night Night xxx


----------



## loobylu

Good morning everyone...crappy weather isnt it.....

Cindy im so sorry to hear your BFN news....its awful isnt it....my heart goes out to you xxxx 

Had some hard news myself at the weekend...my DH brother called to say...guess what?!?...his girlfriend was pregnant and theyd only been trying one month...!!! Didnt take it that well..spent most of the day crying, felt so bad for my DH. Guess im still blaming myself for all this (endo being the reason). Also felt guilty for not being able to be happy for them..just feel that it isnt fair and cant get passed it in my head..why does it come so easy to some people? Surely we deserve it too..
Really needed to talk to you guys but couldnt get on line...

Anyway enough of me feeling sorry for myself (apologies) and got to stop as i'll start crying at work...

Hope your all ok..hears to a good week for us all!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi everyone!

Hope the rainy weekend didn't depress everyone!  I'm loving it - but looking forward to sunshine again tomorrow.

Loobylu - We know exactly what you mean.  It's so hard to hear that news especially when it's someone close to you and they've had no trouble at all concieving.  You do think why us - why do we have to go through this. Big   to you.  I'm sure your DH doesn't blame you for the problems you are having.  Our problem is predominantly male factor but I still look at it as being both of us. It's really important to keep talking about it out in the open together so neither of you are burying anything. We are here for you - whenever you need it  

Jess - I've pmed you big  

Cindy - sorry to read your news too sweetheart.  It's really heartbreaking and I don't know where the strength comes from to get on that rollercoaster for another go but somehow you do  

Hi Rachel - good to hear from you on Friday.  Hope you're not rattling too much with all those potions and acupuncture goes well today.  I find I hardly feel the needles going in unless it's just before AF arrival - then I notice it.

Caroline - hope the stabbing is going ok and today's appointment shows all in order   

Petal - was it this weekend you went to Rome

Hi Eire - welcome to the thread!  Have you managed to get some answers since your post?  I really hope it's not serious and as Miss Jules says it's happened because of the Clomid etc.  Please let us know how you are.

Hi Bodia and Shazia - hope you're both doing ok!

Miss Jules - I hope you get some answers today - and good ones too!  Does sound v v odd about baseline scan at day 60!  I don't think the person  you spoke to has a clue really so please come back and tell us how you've got on and we'll point you in the right direction in case you're being messed about.  Believe me - we see some strange advice being dished out by some of the so called experts!

Hi to CR - our BFP inspiration!  Hope you've had a lovely weekend and how did it go telling the MIL??

Hi Julie - hope your weekend was as chilled as you intended it to be!  Bet DP was annoyed he couldn't do as much as he would have liked with the extension with all that rain!!

 KJ - how was your weekend?  Did you chill out too - do any scrumptious cooking?  any fab choc brownies??  

How are you Erica?  Hope you're not feeling like the holiday was months ago already now you're back!!

DH and I had a really quiet weekend which DH was very happy about.  His work is a   at the moment so doing very little was a blessing and he was even happy about cricket being cancelled which is highly unusual.  Better get going and do those happy Monday things!

 to you all
H


----------



## petal b

morning ladies,hope you are al well,sorry have not had time to read all that has been going on,but will try tonight

holly-rome is this weekend,thanks for asking,cannot wait.hop you are well,how are you feeling now

jess and cindy-so sorry to hear about your bfn 

juileangel-hope you are feeling better today(read that you were feeling down last week)

well af arrived on friday going to ring clinic because i think the tablets that i am on are making af all over the place.it finished yesterday which cannot be right.

anyway hope you all have a great day

luv petal b


----------



## loobylu

Thanks guys its nice to speak to people who truely understand. Feel like such a ***** sometimes caught up in my own world.

Any suggestions on how to get that "im really happy for you honest" look!?!? Think im may need to practice he he xxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all

cindy and jess - so sorry to hear your news  to both of you

erika - glad your hols was great 

any news VIL nad moosey  

julie - can we see your new hair do....

loobylu -   to you - that news is what we all dread hearing, it never seems to get any easier. am well practised at the fake joy these days, am a good actress, then i run.... (ahh julie you said it first!!)

welcome bodia and Eire  (how do you pronounce that )

holly - we had quite a quiet weekend too, pottering in the garden (when it wasnt raining) half of me enjoyed not having any commitments, half of me was wondering what to do with myself as we have been so nuts recently.
yesterday we went to a bbq, 4 couples, only us without kids, but was ok, had lots of snuggles with max to keep me busy. when we got home we had the urge to walk as we had been sitting all afternoon, so wandered up into town and hired Alfie on dvd - really enjoyed it
was up at stupid o'clock this morning to take dh to station as only my car isnt at the garage at the mo and i need it for work later! hopefully will get one car back later!

today and tomoz pm's i am working at my old nanny job god help us, dont know if its a good idea or not but i need the pennies. the kids are bigger now so shouldnt be too much trouble (9 and 12)

feeling a bit flat today, dh and i are a bit niggly - we have so much we should be talking about but it just doesnt seem to happen. we have a lovely weekend in cornwall coming up but i feel like theres a bit of a wall up. its also our 9th wedding anniversary next wed and last year we were at a a bit of a crossroads too and the night turned into a disaster - dont want that to happen again. i tried to get a conversation going yesterday and just got silence back. i dont know how we are going to move forward on this...i

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Julie - good to hear you're feeling upbeat again and good luck for all that BMS     Good on DP for ringing his boss at 8pm!  I can imagine he really didn't feel like being all that polite either!  Hair sounds good and yes - please can we see a pic in the gallery!!

Loobylu - the girls advice is spot on!  Big smile and then do a runner!

Miss Jules - forgot to say earlier about Normandie Keith's column!  How interesting!! She must be a FF girl and hooorah that she's got her BFP!!

Petal - I'm feeling fine again now - phew!  Hope the clinic can give you some advice as your cycle does sound pretty out of sorts - let us know how you get on.  

KJ - ooooh hate the feeling you have.  It's hard when there feels like there is a big void and you can't build a bridge to get over it as the other one won't meet you half way.  It's really important to keep the lines of communication open - say what you need to and then ask exactly how he feels and be prepared for whatever answer comes out.  I think we all get into trouble when we are not 100% honest about how we are feeling whether it's to save the others feelings or whatever.  When it festers away I think it does more harm than confronting the actual issue.  Maybe you need to put a time limit on it and if there has been no resolution by a specific date then what about seeing someone together to discuss it?  I really hope this won't spoil your lovely weekend and wedding anniversary   

H xx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there

I want summer back!!  It's too miserable for words.

Cindy and Jess - really sorry to hear of your BFNs.  Hope you are okay.

Loobylu - I really sympathise with how you feel.  I am so mean when it comes to other people getting pregnant with no trouble (and I'm not mean normally!).  I am dreading hearing from my BIL + wife and best friend as I know they are all thinking about trying for their second, and I was miserable enough hearing about their first!!  

KJ - sorry you are feeling down too.  I have times feeling like that and the more I want to talk to DH the busier and more unable to talk he seems to become.  I'm sure the weekend in Cornwall will be great though.

Julie - have you decided on whether to give up the chocolate again yet?  I need some moral support in the chocolate wars!!  I'd been so good until yesterday when I had maltesers, poppets and choc ice cream at the cinema.  What a pig!! 

Hi Holly - Hope you are enjoying your happy monday things!!  Does that include any yummy baking?

Hi to everyone else as well - VIL, Moosey, Bodia, Jane, Molly, Shazia, CR, CK6, Erica, Petal, Miss Jules, Eire (welcome to FF!) and all youother lovely girlies

Love Rachel xx


----------



## keemjay

aaahhh thanks guys 
i do keep trying to open up conversations but they dont seem to go anywhere and i'm stubborn and dont feel like i should do all the work! but then i dont know why i'm surprised, its always me that ends up pushing things. i'm cross that he wont do SOMETHING - he knows i'm in limbo but just leaves me hanging, he's such a wonderful dh in every aspect except the nitty gritty and he always makes me end up feeling like the dragon for rocking the boat. he hasnt finished the adoption bk, and made a sarcastic comment when i left an issue of 'be my parent' mag out (accidentally as i'd been flicking thru it when the phone rang so left it open on the bed) like he thought i was trying to trap him. holly your right, things festering does way more harm, the niggling is def a result of that. and thats what happened last year when it all blew up. the prob is that 'this talk' is gonna be about turning our lives in a new direction in nearly every aspect and its so huge that i dont think he can bear the hassle its going to cause, its gonna be about jobs, moving, adoption/no adoption, lifestyle...and i'm thinking we might need to call in the professionals to help us thru it, but getting dh to agreee to that wont be easy...hmmmm typing this out is making me think it out more, we really have to sort this and soon....an agreement of a timescale or a mini-plan is required before this weekend and our anniv methinks...

kj x


----------



## ck6

kj i agree with julie and holly.....what about your dh reading what you've just written please don't let it drag on like holly says if these things fester.. it can  get to the point where thats all you think about....it is difficult if dh won't talk........ sometimes i think men think its better to bury their heads in the sand...then the problem will go away.....lots of love caroline xxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

I haven't read back too thoroughly so I'm sorry if I've missed someone.

 for everyone with BFNs.

Thanks for all your good wishes but unfortunately it was yet another BFN for me and Moosey too and it was another bloody horrible one.  We got a weak BFP on day 12 and were excited for all of ten hours before Moosey's AF arrived.  Defo not implantation bleeding or any of those things - big, massive, huge AF.    

Anyway, we're seeing the docs on Thurs to discuss our options (everything ranging from more IUI for Moosey, to IUI for me, to IVF for Moosey, to egg donation from me to Moosey) and our decision will largely depend on Moosey's FSH which has been high in the past.  We might even get her FSH results over the phone today which would be good because at least then we can prepare for our appointment on Thurs.

I'm dying to get Thursday out of the way because I need to know what we're doing next - I hate not knowing or being able to plan. Kim - you have my sympathy for not being able to plan your next step - it is really hard - you could say to DP that you understand that he doesn't want to have the conversation now but you want to talk to him about it some time in the coming week so could he tell you when he would be willing to chat - then he can't get out of it!  

Anyway, sorry it's been a me, me, me post - but I am thinking about you guys....

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

oh vil and moosey i'm so sorry huns  i hope thurs comes quicker than quick for you so you can make your plans. its been a long road for you guys, was just looking at you sig and its starting to become something of an epic, i think its good for you to be looking at some other options.  i have to say i'd be surprised if your cons says more iui for moosey, to me it seems like you've given your best on that particular route  hope that doesnt sound too negative...

thank you for your words too, i like the idea of putting the ball in his court re the timing of it...v good idea

kj x


----------



## cathyA

Just wanted to say hi to you all and a big   for all the BFN's.

Had the in-laws over for the affie yesterday and nearly died of boredom! The thought that if we had a bub we'd have to see more of them makes me put the brakes on here and now! DH says that if I ever see him getting like his parents i have permission to leave him! 

VIL - do you and Moosey find it easy to talk to each other about these things (I don't mean my in-laws!)? Is it just a man/woman problem? Sometimes i have to put on the old waterworks to get DH to sit down and talk and even then he does more listening than talking and just says whatever he thinks i want to hear. I'm sure that half the problem is that they don't have the old   staring down the barrel of a gun at them as a constant reminder. 

anyway  - just to cheer you up a bit. I'm taking a little old lady who lives near me to the dogs home this affie to try to find a new dog for her. Her old one died and shes so lonely without one. The Dogs Trust (where darling charles came from) has a policy of encouraging older people to have dogs if they want to, so we're off to see if we can find one for her. Charlie is coming with us cos he wants to give them a picture of himself being Best in Show!

TTFN and another   cos you all sound like you need it!

Cathy


----------



## loobylu

Right ive got it now..."smile and run" I can do that hehe. Have to say the in laws are being really understanding so at least i wont get it rubbed in all the time. Also if an evil look slips out I can always blame it on the drug induced hormones cant i?! lol x


----------



## Holly C

VIL and Moosey - so disappointed the wicked witch showed up huns    I too hope Thursday hurries up and gets here as I so know what you mean about getting a plan together.  Having one certainly helps you to move on and accept things and start anew.  I hope you get some answers that suit all round.  Take good care    .

Cathy - funny you should say that about your inlaws!! That's exactly how I feel about the whole baby thing and them and all!  I recommend shifting to the other side of the world to avoid it!  Lucky that DH agrees tho!!  Lovely to hear about old lady and a new dog - hope she finds a nice companion.  Charlie must be feeling very proud of himself and can imagine he'll be the envy of all at the dogs home!!

KJ - you're way more patient than I am!  I can't keep my mouth shut for five minutes!  I'm like that with everything - have to pester and pester until it's all out there.  Your poor DH would never cope with me    He knows how lucky he is and I'm sure once he realises how this is really starting to eat at you he'll address it.  I do think you have a lot to discuss though and maybe some gentle guidance by an independent person could benefit.  Firmly agree with VIL.  Giving him the opportunity to take it on means he takes a share of the load too and ensures he has to think about it. 

xx
H


----------



## jess p

VIL & Moosey - so sorry for you guys - it's never just a straight forward BFN with you 2 either, must make it even more sad.  At least you still have a few options left, I'm sure you'll feel better when you've got Plan B up & running.

KJ - sorry you & DH aren't communicating about the "situation" - men are crap!  DP is getting better but he just can't empathise (or even pretend to!).  I never know what he really feels.  I always end up writing him stupid letters, he reads them & then doesn't say anything!   Then i have to cry or scream & then he finally begins to talk!

Trouble is, have to plan it all carefully or it coincides with going out or visitors coming to us!

Good luck!  There is an answer somewhere.  I keep telling myself I'll look back & laugh at this one day - hope I'm right!!! 

Julie - you talk a lot of sense...quite a wise old bird really!!! (ooops...don't mean "old" in bad way) ...just off to check out your new hair do!!



GREAT NEWS!!!!!! Just had my body wrap & I've lost a grand total of nearly 18 inches!!!!! Wow!!! 2" off my waist!  Apparently I had quite severe water retention - AF didn't help!

V strange experience - bandages so tight I could feel my eyes bulging!   Still, def worth it cos wedding dress looks loads better!


Just off for long walk now to see if I can shift a few more inches!! 


Hope everyone else is feeling bit chipier today - sun trying to come out here - hurrah!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Awww - you lot are great - I feel better already.  

Kim - I think you're right about no more IUI.  I think it should have worked by now if it was going to but then I was chatting to my brother about IVF and he said "You could have five more goes at IUI for the price of one go at IVF" which made me rethink a bit but really, I'm ready to try something else.  With the adoption thing - are you clear to what you want to do or have you got questions in your mind about it?  I can't imagine any child getting a better home than you would give it.

Cathy - I am sooooooo jealous of the dog trip - I love the idea of a little dog out there being about to get a lovely new owner.  Have a great time.  As for whether Moosey and I chat about this stuff.... not really because I am a mad obsessive I-must-have-a-plan-and-discuss-it-constantly control freak and Moosey likes to consider things quietly at her leisure.  Twice recently I have gone on at her so much that I made her cry and I felt really, really horrible    It's even more fun when we're both pre-menstrual     !!!!

Julie - I'm gonna look at your new hair in a sec - I'm sure it looks fab.

Hi to (skinny) Jess P, Holly C and all the other IUI girls.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

 to all those with BFN

Good luck to all on 2WW

Want to do a ticker for when I start sniffing for down regulating on IVF anybody know how.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## Candy

Hi all

VIL so to read your news, hoping that you both make the decision that leads to your positive result  

Kim, this talk was never going to be easy, but it is long overdue, i hope that you can at least discuss some of it so that you can move forward, i think now is a good time b4 your anniversary and i hope dh sees that, thinking of you.

Well this is typed one handed as I am unable to put this little man down for more than 5minutes at the moment, not that i am complaining , hoping its not long b4 we see lots more iui positives   

Not read any other messages, but thanks again to Holly for doing such a fab job of looking after us all xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello gorgeous girls! It has been a while since I've been around and I clearly have lots and lots of catching up to doâ€¦ 
CR â€“ Huge, huge congratulations! You are a beacon of hope for us all and I'm hanging on to your coat-tails! Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months and a happy, healthy bundle at the end of it allâ€¦
Everyone who has had a BFN, a huge hug to you all.
Jess â€“ I want to duff that woman up on your behalf. I hope she wakes up tomorrow morning with her tits around her knees.
Big hello to Holly and Keemjay (love the pic of you both in the gallery!), Julie (lovely new pic and fab hair), Shazia (lovely pic of you and the wee one too), also hello to Eva (forgot to say â€“ I studied English at Kings. What did you do?), VIL and Moosey â€“ I'm thinking of you both. Hello to CK6, Erica (where are you?) the lovely Jillypops, Candy, Jane and anyone else I've missed. I don't have much time to log on at the mo, but I think about you all often.
Right, update on myself: Just returned from a fab weekend in Kracow. AF arrived yesterday, which I'm not at all upset about because my naturopath told me and DH not to 'try' this month, so we didn't. The start of AF also means that this is the start of my third (and final) IUI attempt, this time with injectibles. I have my first scan tomorrow!
I'm still doing the bowel cleanse. And yes, I'm still poo-ing for Britain (sorry if tmi!).
I'm also bloody furious. I had an HSG done on the NHS at the beginning of the year (January 13th). At the time, the radiographer told me that I had a blocked right tube (DH also heard her say this), and she asked me to roll on to my right side to see if the dye spilled through (it didn't), and she asked me whether I'd had my appendix out, as this can cause adhesions on the right hand side and possibly block the fallopian tube. I was told that I'd receive the results in a few weeks time.
In the meantime, at the end of Jan, I went privately to UCH, where my consultant told me that it was fine to have IUI with just one tube functioning. Fine, I thought, as long as I produce follicles on my left hand side (my one 'working' tube side), that'll be OK. My HSG results didn't turn up from the NHS hospital, but as my UCH consultant told me that we were OK to go ahead with IUI, I didn't pursue them.
Two failed IUI attempts later (both with the dominant follicle on my left side), we were seriously considering jumping straight to IVF because we couldn't understand why I wasn't getting PG if the follicles were on the 'working' tube side.
Out of the blue, I get a letter last week from the NHS hospital, with my test results SIX MONTHS later. According to that, my blocked tube is on the RIGHT HAND SIDE. Either the radiographer gave me the wrong feedback at the time (I certainly didn't mishear: DH was with me and he remembered every word), or the X-ray has been misinterpreted later on, when the report was being written up.
I don't know what to do. I probably don't have a leg to stand on complaint-wise, as I probably should have pursued the results myself. All I know is that I appear to have had two expensive IUI's done with a perfectly good follicle on the same side as a knackered tube (assuming it IS the left one that's blocked.) 
I just hope that this month, I have follicles on both bloody sides because one of them is working. I just don't know which oneâ€¦
Confused? I sure as hell am. Do I have another HSG done? Or do I go ahead with IUI this month, hoping and praying I have dominant follicles on both sides? I'm going on to IVF if this doesn't work anyway, and will have to have a Hycosy before that (similar to an HSG), so I might get an answer then. Not that it'll be relevant with IVFâ€¦
Sorry, rant over. Any advice will be much appreciated.
Lots of love to you all,
C xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Really ***** off now just typed a massive post & computer crashed   added to the fact there's that much work on my desk I don't know where to start & I got up to a flat tyre, this really is an awful Monday. So here goes again but I don't know if I can remember it all so apologies for anyone I forget.
Caroline - Hope you're well & the injections are going ok   
Shazia - No my holiday didn't seem any longer to me either it just flew by   
Holly - Nice to see you back I thought the MIL   had locked you away for bad behaviour! Your chilled weekend sounded lovely.
Julie - I'm sure your new hair do is fab   & will go & check your pic out when I've typed this....again. Not long until you go again now hun, bet you can't wait & it seems to have come round quick.
Eire - Hello   & welcome to the site. Hope you got your questions answered.
Herbaltea/Sunny - Glad basting went well Friday & good luck with the 2ww    
VIL & Moosey - Sorry you got a BFN   & you never seem to have straight forward results do you. Wishing you lots of luck for appt on Thu & I'm sure you'll feel better once you have a plan of action.
Rachel -   for acupuncture today, let me know how it goes, I'm thinking of giving it a try myself.
Jess - How many pressies    Sorry AF arrived but a honeymoon baby would be just perfect.   to that stupid bint you had to listen to & huge   on the inch loss that's fantastic.
Jilly - I know you're away now but I hope you have a fab holiday & what on earth makes you think you are sane   
Petal - Hope you're ok & have a great time in Rome, bet you can't wait   
Cindy -   sorry you got a BFN lots of hugs for you.
Kj - Sorry you're feeling down   & "that" chat is so hard to do. Most men bottle up their feelings & bury their heads, I know my DF does. He just can't open up & sometimes lets out little comments that surprise me as I didn't know he was thinking/feeling that way. We've had some huge rows over the last year & they weren't all Clomid enduced. A good few could have been avoided if he'd opened up. I've often been in   before he's realised how insensitive he's been. Comments like "crying doesn't help", "we'll try something else", "it's not the end of the world", are all true but not what you need to hear on the day you've had a BFN stupid    man! When I was able to calm down & talk to him properly I think he realised what he'd done. I've had to keep telling DF that I need a plan, a timescale, I can't just hang in limbo. We had some good chats on holiday & I put my point across so we'll see. Like the girls said don't let it fester & put the ball in his court. Do it before your anniversary so that that day will just be a stress free celebration & an evening of quality time together. You know we are all here & right behind you, hope it goes well. 
Catwoman - OMG I would be so angry, you poor thing   I certainly wouldn't leave it there. I'd be making a few calls & writing letters. Can you get to speak to your gynae before starting this IUI? Do they not see how important the results of these tests are?   mate & I hope you get good advice & are able to do your next IUI   this month. Your post has made me really mad, I'm so upset for you.
 Cathy (lovely dog story), Miss Jules, Jane, Molly, CR (who's given us hope) & everyone else. Hope you're all having a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Thanks ********** for the ticker info as you can see have sort of managed it.

New hair do looks great saw the pic in the gallery.

Jessp wrap sounds fab 18" need details as could definitely do with losing a few inches.

Well have booked a week off work to go to the Isle of Wight looking forward to it, going in 2 weeks time.

take care all
Jane12


----------



## ERIKA

Have checked out the gallery now, Julie your hair looks fab   & if you think that's a bad photo I'd better not post any of myself!!   

Erica.x


----------



## ERIKA

That's the point Julie, you don't look bad, you look great   you mad woman.

Erica.xx


----------



## Eire

Hi there Everyone!

I just wanted to say thanks a million for the warm welcome to the site.
Unfortunately I didn't get any answer to my AF problem. The nurse I spoke with today said that as AF has now stopped that she will speak with me further when I am at the clinic for my scan on Friday!. I'll keep you posted if it was as a result of the medication.

Sorry about the quick reply.....it's a mad house at work today!

Take good care of yourselves!


----------



## keemjay

evening all

hmmm so i'm not the only one who finds tears are the only thing that gets dh to react  am going to ask him to reserve a slot in the diary between now and thurs, when i get home from going out tonight or tomoz morning before he goes to work. have been mulling it over all afternoon and thinking that really i'm as much to blame for it taking so long as its so much easier to brush it all away and have a good time. we have needed to have a break and enjoy ourselves and have def done that, but the reality is that there has to be a time when we get a bit serious again

holly have emailed yooooo 

vil - 2 premenstrual women - eeek   in answer to your question, i have lots more i need to get my head around re adoption, but am fairly certain its what i want, but want to get to the nitty gritty of  it hand in hand with dh so we are on the journey together, but so far he aint wanted to play ball. and i've been scared to push it i think in case he turns round and says no in which case we are up that well known creek....

candy lovely to hear from you- sorry the little man hasnt been well   to him....

kj x


----------



## starr

Hey All

thought i'd pop in to see my old buddies.

KJ i'm so glad you've decided adoption is for you. I know you've been mulling it over a while now..... I'm sure Dp will come round. Its just another scary jump into the unknown..... You've got settled a bit since you gave up tx so to start again down another long road must be daunting. The best thing this time is that  the chance of sucsess is much much better. (esp with you 2 they'd be mad to turn you down  )

We've said that when we get back into the whole tx jungle, we'll only do the ivf max twice and then go for adoption. I think that some people want the pregnancy and birth but for me it's the end result that i want/need, however it comes.

I'm here if you want to chat/txt as always xxxxx

VIL and Moosey, hey guys, so sorry that yet again you've had your hopes dashed after a bfp....
I hope you get the answers you need on thursday. Are you still at the homerton??  Is mr Howell still there?? I thought he was leaving...  
Thinking of you both
xxx

Hello to all the other iuiers.... Julie, Holly, Molly, Cathy, Jess, cindy and everyone else...

Lots of love and Babydust  

Love Starr xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi All

Been a bit miserable here in Norfolk today. It's cold isn't it? Can't decide whether or not to put the heating on. Seems crazy in July.

Got GP appointment tomorrow for Provera prescription. See if we can kickstart AF again so I won't be in bimbo limbo anymore.....then I can be a bonafide IUI girl and not just a wannabe!

My friend and colleague who is about 16 weeks had a bleed this morning and put the fear of God in us. She went to the hospital where they checked the heartbeat and that the cervix was closed and all was OK TG. 

Then my poor little sisters cat died yesterday. She is beside herself. She had four and they are definately her surrogate babies. She has got bad cysts on her ovaries, loads of pain every month and adhesions poor lamb and has been ttc for two years.

Ugh listen to miserable me. Need some girly pampering like Jess and Julie. 18 inches is unreal! Make sure that dress still fits! Are you having the full meringue dress or are you going for understated elegance?

Catwoman - you must be gutted. Don't these people realise that it's your life that they're messing around with? It's frightening that we have to place so much faith in people that have bad days at work just like us. DH thinks I'm funny(peculiar) because I'm always so grateful when I get to deal with a doctor or nurse who is really nice and helpful. But it's because I AM grateful and if someone is no good at at getting back to me or gives me duff info it is a really big deal. Don't let it lie. 

VIL and Moosey - Golly you have got lots of options but none of them sound too straightforward. That is so sad to get that elusive BFP and have it go again. Has it happened like that before? Could it mean that you did something right/are getting closer if you know what I mean?

Goodness I go on...  Love to everyone. xxxx Lots of happy stories tomorrow pleeese.


----------



## jess p

Have just been persuaded to book a stretch limo for my hen night on Sat! How chavvy is that?!!!  

Driver doesn't want to do many pick ups/drop offs so have had to ask DP to stay up til we all get back & then drive all the other lovelies home!! He's agreed, bless him! 

Getting quite excited about wedding now! Tried dress on - looks much better without the !8"!! (It's not a wedding dress, just lovely dress cos 2nd marriage, just 16 of us in posh hotel & then party for friends 10th Sept.)

Julie - DP's extension sounds fab (ooo er missus!) - expect photos in gallery of DP grafting without his shirt on please!! 

Got friend coming round tomorrow to show me how to get photos onto PC (not v good with computers!) so may be able to put pics in gallery! (Don't hold your breath!)

Catwoman - great to have you back!!  Treatment sounds disgraceful - you'd think they'd know their left from right!  Kick up a fuss! Aren't you a journalist? Perhaps you could pretend to work for the Sun & threaten to do front page expose!

Jules - sorry you're having a miserable time at the moment - grotty weather doesn't help much either. 

Starr - fab to hear from you again!  Adoption will be our course of action if ivf doesn't work (I'm stopping at 40  - that's age not goes!!!!  )


KJ - good luck with pinning DH down for an answer - he must realise it's on the horizon, surely?  If he's anything like my DP, it's the fear of something new that's the problem - once he's poked his toe in the water my DP's usually ok, it's just giving him the shove to get that far that's the hard bit! Sending lots of  

Hi to Shazia, Candy, Erica, Jane, Holly, Manda, Cathy, Molly, VIL & Moosey, Petal, Rachel, Creaky,CK6, CR Jodi, & all the other top girls!


Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

jess limo sounds great fun, poss a bit chav but why not  the 12 yr old i used to nanny for had one to go out for her b'day on sun which personally i think is a bit over the top for a 12th b'day - i mean whats she gonna have next year - a helicopter?
your instant weight loss sounds fab - i do hope your gonna put a pic up of you in your gorgeous dress - i presume you have found the shoes now 

i didnt get anywhere with dh last cos he was nearly asleep when i got in and i didnt think it was very nice to bother him in case it stopped hiom sleeping, and then this morning he left at 6.30 and i was fast asleep  have to be later....

starr - lovely to see you about again  thank you for your kind words  i actually havent quite decided adoption is the way to go but i am willing to start looking down that route, just trying to get dh on board

julie - you arent one of those people who starts their xmas shopping in aug are you  i'm warning you i dont do xmas till nov so any talk of it on here before then is BANNED, and i'll get a mod to back me up!!! HOLLY?

got to fly now cos i have work meeting, yawn

laters

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Hellllo!

Jess P - great news about the wrap!  How fantastic are you going to look!  Really pleased that you're getting in some IT lessons so we can see you on your special day!  Had a good chuckle about your hen's night and your chavvy limo      You'll have a great night and DP is a star!!  The limo story reminds me of one of my good friends who I was bridesmaid for.  She was living in the UK prior to getting married and went back to NZ for the special day.  When she got there her Mum had organised loads of things including the wedding cars.  My friend's Mum told my friend it was a stretch limo and had thought it would be fun.  My friend went along with it thinking it would be a classic navy or black and never imagined in a million years it would be a white one!  It turned up and was of course white....!  She had the grace to just laugh about it - I would have been mortified and I vowed then and there to do all the organising myself for my own!!

Julie - your pic is lovely and no you do not have goggly eyes or wrinkles!!  You look gorgeous but I still imagine you as being tall for some reason  

VIL - how are you two doing today?  I can imagine you have loads of scenarios whirring around your head!

Candy - you are v v welcome!  Happy to help out and hope the little poppet is ok  

Catwoman - arrrrghhh!  I can't believe the incompetence    You definitely have to get to the bottom of this and find out for sure which side is effected.  I hope you get some answers soon but have a feeling you may have  run around ahead of you.  Really hope that you get lots of follies on both sides this time so you're not left in a pickle, anxious and worried that it's not going to work....  There's enough stress involved without this      Big   for you!!

Erica - great to have you back!  You did make me laugh with your references to the MIL locking me in the basement!  I'm MIL free now and life is definitely quieter (thank god!!).  She's back in NZ now know doubt chewing the ear off anybody who will listen - poor sods!  Hope your pile of work is getting back to a manageable size again!

Hi Eire - really hope everything is looking good at your scan on Friday and you get some reassurance that everything is ok!!


KJ - hope you had a lovely evening out    Also - don't worry I wouldn't refer to conversations in a direct message - thought that might be the case!  Hope you get your chat in today...  Not easy but it will feel better getting your next steps in place.  As Jess says, maybe it's just a case of getting him used to the new ideas    DEFINITLEY backing you up with the ban on Christmas - blimey Julie the year is going fast enough without talk of of it  

Starr - great to hear from you!!  I hope some time out is helping you plan your next steps too!!  Keep in touch  

Miss Jules - sounded like a stressful day yesterday - I hope today is better and your GP apptmt goes well!  You'll be one of us before you know it    God help you    

Not sure if we are going to see much sun this week - arrrrgghh!  So we've had summer then??!!!

Speak soon
H xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Catwoman - that is so annoying - you should definately complain in writing and copy it to the HFEA.  Having said all that though, when Moosey was having her D&C she had to sign a form saying they could remove a tube if they had to and we were told by the nurse that although having one tube reduces your chance of conception slightly it's only by about 10% because your tubes and womb are all squashed up in real life (not spread out like on diagrams) and an egg released from either ovary can be sucked up by either tube.  So in theory your right ovary egg could be sucked into your left tube.  Don't know if this is true but it's certainly what we were told.

Julie Angel - Happy Christmas!  

Kim - There must be loads of things to think through before you go down the adoption route and I can understand why you need to chat to DH.  It would also be nice if he could get excited with you about the possibilities.  Let us know how it goes when you arrange a time to chat with him.

Starr - Great that you dropped in.  You're right, Mr Howell has gone (I was scared of him anyway) and I'm not sure if they've got a replacement yet.  It's getting busier and busier there - the lovely waiting room is always packed.  Are you going to go back there soon or are you taking time out?

Miss Jules - thanks for what you said.  You're right, it's good to know that something is happening when Moosey gets basted even if it hasn't worked out yet.  How are you doing?

Jess P - Look at you with the stretch limo - move over Jade Goody!!!!    Hope you have a great time  

Hi to Erika, CR, CK6, Jane 12, Eire, Candy, and everyone else.

Love Victoria
xxx

PS  I have just discovered the best company ever: Taxi Vans!  You book them like a cab for the same day or whatever but they take massive items and you don't even have to be there.  I have just bought a bathroom and now I don't have to wait for delivery cos they're going to pick it up this afternoon - hurray!

PPS - If any of you are bored and want to play a game try www.isketch.net  It's like pictionary online - you play against nine strangers and it's really fun - obviously you would only do this at home and defo not in work time


----------



## ck6

hello vil.....i am sorry about your bfn...  for you and moosey.... our clinic only really likes to do max 4 iui's as cons said you reach a peak at 3 or 4 then your chances go down again? but all clinics say different things....

catwoman...totally agree with everyone else, you really should complain....could you ask for compensation

hello holly.... my dh has brought wheatgrass drink...yuk.... do you take tablets?? what are they for my scan is tomorrow so i'll check out the notice...

julie...maybe its the dreary weather making you think its nearly christmas.... btw i have started getting stuff for christmas  

kim... good luck with the chat with dh xx

jess ...blimey 18 inches thats amazing...how long does it last for the other day saw a woman on tv who wears a corset and had a 15inch waist...rest of her was prob 10 or 12 size...it looked really weird the guy interviewing her thought she was going to snap... 

hi erica...glad you're back ..and had good holiday 
shazia did you get any answers hope it works for you this time and you don't need to go that route 

dh is 'giving a day to charity' today ...the company he works for does this every year today he is painting a dining hall of the local school... he really enjoys it...he gave me jab last night, as he pulled out the needle the bruise was already there.. its a whopper, something to show sue tomorrow

 petal, starr, cr, jane12, eire, candy, miss jules, molly, cathy, rachel, creaky, jed, jodi....phew sory if i missed anyone....


----------



## MollyW

Morning. Sun is just trying to come out, so hope we're getting our summer back.

Big  to Jess, Cindy, and VIL & Moosey for the BFNs. It is PANTS!  

 to Looby and Jess and anyone else who's had to endure insensitivity.

KJ - sweetie, sorry you are having to do all the running to have the BIG conversation. I find this whole thing would be so much easier if we didn't have to do ALL the work. I know you have left it a while, but you both really needed some distance and a bit of normality before you could think/decide what's next. There comes a time though when you need a plan to move forward. I hope you and Mike can have the discussion and find out what each of you really wants. Just opening the door to explore new avenues is a start...  

Holly - bless you, your posts always make me smile - so cheery!  

********** - PLEEEASE don't mention  in JULY!  Loved your hairdo BTW. 

Catwoman -   at incompetence. I think you should demand another consultation with your fertility specialist, requesting that they have the hsg results in front of them in your file and they can look at them with you and tell you there and then which tube is the problem. There should be no need for another hsg - they should have pictures of it on your records which need re-assessing in light of the confusion. You need a definitive answer before undertaking more tx. 

Miss Jules - hope your appt goes well today.

Love to Starr, Erica, Caroline, CR, Jane, Eire, Candy, Manda, Shazia, Petal, JEd, Creaky, Rachel, Sunny, Herbaltea, Gwen, Cathy, Jilly, Jodi - and anyone I've missed (sorry).
Molly


----------



## loobylu

Hey the sun is out in Birmingham too....stuck in the middle of an open plan office so wouldnt have noticed. 

Cant concentrate on work today..just keep thinking of my scan tomorrow...

Hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## loobylu

Thanks Julie - Guess I could always start my chrissie shopping to take my mind off things he he xx


----------



## Rachel B

Hello

Who's got sun?  It's not fair - I want some!  It's miserable here.

It can't be   time yet!  DH has PROMISED me I will be pregnant by Christmas, so we need to put it off for a bit!

Jess - hope all the wedding plans are going well.  Limo sounds great!  Which classy Ipswich nightspots are you going to?  I think it has all changed since my day - Hollywood's, Cindys and the 1st Floor club I think - none of which probably exist anymore.

VIL + Moosey - Sorry it is another BFN.  Will definitely check out online pictionary - sounds great.  Maybe all us FF girls should go on at the same time!!  Although you probably wouldn't want to play against me - I am far too competitive and games always end in tears!

hi to everyone else online this morning - Julie (great hair and it IS a good photo!), Holly, Molly, Looby Lu, CK6 and to everyone else too.

I loved my acupuncture yesterday by the way!  No idea if it'll do any good, but I felt SOOOO relaxed and like I'd had a few glasses of wine - I think I wobbled all the way home!  She was a really lovely lady as well, with years and years of experience so I'm sure she knows what she is doing.  The needles don't hurt a bit, although I hadn't quite prepared myself for the idea of electric currents being run through  me. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day

Rachel x


----------



## Miss Jules

Loving that limo Jess! They do make you feel glam though! I was bridesmaid last summer to my friend and we had a black stretch limo from Harwich to Lavenham for the wedding. We had plenty of champers enroute and had a right laugh. Iâ€™ve got a hen night in Colchester in a couple of weeks. Should be a good one. 

Saw the GP but he didnâ€™t give me any Provera because he wasnâ€™t sure that it would be a good way to start IUI proceedings. So Iâ€™m just sitting it out.  Day 69 now. Thing is I have had AF twinges and spots for weeks now. Iâ€™m definately not pregnant so I know that when   finally arrives it is going to be just evil.

Rachel - Glad you liked your acupuncture.  I really like going for mine although I may stop soon. Initially it regulated my periods but  havenâ€™t had one for ages now. Did you get wired up then? I  have never had that type before. Bless your DH â€“ the power of positive thinking. 

Ha Ha just had first aid refresher course at work and had to kiss of life on one of those dummies. Yuck had to do it after old man first aid trainer. Although he did wipe it with a disposable wipe thingy. Cheeky sod asked me if I was OK getting down on the floor to do it and I only twigged after that he thinks I am pregnant! Both of my colleagues are and he got me mixed up with my friend who is off today. Christ I know Iâ€™m not Kate Moss but Iâ€™m not that fat. He was embarrased afterwards and I am glad! 

Loobylu â€“ good luck with your scan. 

********** â€“ you utter nutter. Get yourself tuned into QVC. My friend mentioned today that they had â€˜Christmas in Julyâ€™ on yesterday selling lots of Crimbo stuff. So it's not just youâ€¦.

CK6 â€“ wow your DH is a goodie buying wheatgrass drink. Does it taste as yucky as it sounds? 

Thanks Holly  xxxâ€“ less stressful day today.  

VIL â€“  assumed you were in London! Therefore benefits like Taxi Vansâ€¦ But I see you are in Cambs. Sounds v useful. 

Love and luck to all you fab girlies  xxxxx


----------



## ck6

miss jules...wheatgrass smells as bad as it looks and tastes!!!! 
that was pretty yukky story about first aider..eeeewww almost like snogging him     
never been in a limo... have to put it down as something to do before i'm fifty      i should start making a list    
rachel...keep that positive christmas thought ...you never know  
caroline x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

We finally got Moosey's FSH results which were 14.2 - pretty high really.      Anyway, we've decided to try and do egg donation from me to her in the hope that she can get preg.  I am quite nervous about this because I'll have to go through the IVF routine (except obviously they'll be put back into Moosey) but I'm also quite pleased that we're trying something new.  We know we're really lucky to even have this option.

The worst part of all is that we only made this decision an hour ago and Moosey has already declared that my eggs belong to her and that I should look after them by NOT EATING ANY CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!  What kind of cruel and unusual punishment is that??  

Anyway - after all my talk of taxi vans - I didn't need one after all cos the bathroom company are delivering for free!!!!!!

Catch you all later

Love Victoria (In London at work but living in Cambs Miss Jules - well spotted!!!)
xxx

PS - the people going to the Essex party - are you all staying over at the hotel?


----------



## Holly C

VIL - great news and yes - fantastic to have the option!  What a great way to share it between you.  Really hope it's gonna be the solution that results in a BFP  

Julie - you have an answer for everything you cheeky minx!!

Miss Jules - phew!  Today does sound better all round but I can't say I'm surprised at your GPs reluctance.... mine knows NUDDA and I've decided that GP stands for Generally Pathetic!  Hmmm - girls I think we need to do an AF dance to bring her on...!  If you're unsure of the steps it's the opposite way around to the one we do when we are keeping her at bay    

Caroline - I haven't tried drinking wheatgrass either but I seem to recall Petal has and she said it was awful!  AussieMeg recommend that you have a couple of shots in a fruit drink to disguise it if you are going to take it that way.  BTW it helps to reduce FSH levels.  Also I doubt you would need to take it as well as spirulina (I think you said you were having this?? or was it Aloe Vera??)  arrgghh blonde moment!

Rachel - great to hear acupuncture went well - she sounds like a doll!

Molly - as always lovely to hear from you!  How are you doing on your new regime??

I've got my first appointment with your reflexologist on Friday Julie.  I'm sure I'll get lost trying to find her as she rattled off the directions so fast I barely had time to take them in.  I'm coming down the M20 but I'll run off some directions from the AA website so should find it eventually!  I managed to cancel a meeting in London on Thursday (thank goodness I don't like the thought of travelling there on a Thursday) and told them to let me know when they are more sorted and I'll help them then. 

Slaters
H xx


----------



## shazia

Hi guys,

Sorry haven't been around for a couple of days. Hope everyone is ok?  

Sorry for the bfn vil and Moosey but glad you have a plan, can't help with the chocolate though as not a great lover!!  

Julie CHRISTMAS? Get a grip lovely   
Miss Jules sorry to hear you have to sit and wait out the dreaded af, beleive me I know what its like. I think my longest wait was nearly 12 weeks, sends you a bit  . Shame about the provera but if it may effect iui then at least your gp is being cautious. BRING IT ON!!!!

CK6 thanks for the pm, have got an answer from Rachel, hoping not to get to that stage but best to be prepared incase we decide to do it straight away.

Pooey news today, have spoken to my boss and have preliminary agreed to go back to work on the 3rd of October     . Granted its only for 3 days a week 10 - 2 and term time only BUT I DON'T WANNA   BLOODY MONEY!!!!!!


----------



## jess p

Hi Lovely ladies - 90 degrees & boiling sunshine in Ipswich today!

(Only joking!!!!!!!)

Feeling bit fed up cos my lovely ict buddy, Mel has been over to give me computer tutorial in exchange for lunch at the pub!  She showed me tons of stuff with the photos (including getting them off that stick thing & onto the PC - wow, modern technology!!).

But - i've tried 10 times to "upload" a pic into the FF Gallery & I just keep getting a FF message saying that "no file uploaded, check if server allows this" - how do i do that?

Also, think file is greater than 90 thingies so how do I make it less?  Sorry - ict is all new to me!!!!!

HELP!!!!

VIL ... Jade Goodey, indeed, ta v much!!!!!!! Made me    Fab news about your eggs & Moosey - that sounds like the perfect solution!  i think you should do what CR did - no dairy, sugar, gluten or alcohol!!!!!!


CK6 - still looking slimmer but not quite at "snapping" point yet!!! Still got a few metres to lose!  Next wrap is on Monday (day before the wedding!)

KJ - Got the shoes! V high but perfect colour - from Jasper C in Debs. (I wore them the other night to "break them in"!)  Good luck with your "chat" with DH - it's so difficult to know which route is best - I keep humming & harring (spelling?!!) about missing out ivf & going straight to adoption but DP now wants to do ivf (after refusing point blank this time last year!!).

With my DP, I had to tell him I was making an ivf appt & if he wanted to come too that would be fab but I would go anyway to check out my options!  (I knew he'd come too & would never have really gone on my own!)

I did read on here someone being advised by their cons that iui takes an average of 9 goes to be successful!!!  Which must mean that some people have more than 9 goes!  I don't think the cons seem to agree on anything! 

i really thought mine had worked this time as everything seemed so perfect - I even felt different on the 2ww & my boobs were enormous!!!  Still can't really believe we need ivf.

I do wonder if I could live child free - seems a bit more bearable now I'm not on Clomid!!  My mum (I'm adopted) said to me the other day that even at her age (65) you never stop wondering what your own "natural " child would have looked like, but you learn to accept it!

Sorry for waffling!

Rachel - I'm afraid the Ipswich nightclubs you remember have all bitten the dust!  I used to go to a very dodgy, mainly black club called "olivia's" cos my friend knew the guy on the door so we got in free.
We're off to a restaurant called Catch 22 & then to Pals for a night of debauchery & lechery!!!! 

Miss Jules - get you & your posh wedding, Lavenham's v upmarket!

Holly - please help me out on the photo front! I'm probably being a bit dim!

Hi Julie - won't be putting my photo next to yours - you're too bloody gorgeous!!  Looking forward to sweaty builder photos!!! (My DP makes the man in the Mr Muscle advert look like a weight lifter!  I love them skinny!!!!  )

I PMd Jodi - she's been v busy at work & on holiday.  She's off for ivf in Sept so could be cycle buddies.

Holly - another question - got to get my fsh down before Sept, should I try agnus castus?  Think it might be worth a gamble?

Hi to all the other lovelies!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Just seen on calendar that it's Gwen & DH's wedding anniversary tomorrow - so have a lovely day Gwen! Hope your boys wait on you hand & foot!!

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## shazia

Jess

When i tried to upload my pic it kept saying the same message as yours, i took thast to mean it was the size of the pic and once i had made it smaller it worked!

Not particularly good on that side of things so won't even try to help cos will just make you even more confused  

Shazia
xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Thanks Julie!  RReceivedand pm'd back atcha!

Jess - hmmmm I'm no expert on uploading for the gallery either but KJ and Julie could probably help...
With regard to Angus Castus - I'm a bit wary of it... but that's just my personal experience as I know other ladies have success.  I took it for around 18 months all up (both on it's own and as a prescribed mix from a herbalist) to help my short post luteal phase problem.  It didn't shift it.  Also another FF member told me that it can cause anovulatory cycles which was very interesting because the month after I stopped taking it - no ovulation.  Of course that would be the month that I was having blood tests with the consultant to check it out wouldn't it!!!  Put me in a right pickle as you can imagine but I did ovulate again the next month as blood test results showed and I also get ovulation pain every month and I've certainly had it ever since.  Sooo....matey - it's your call but I'm not touching it again.  Are you taking the wheatgrass everyday?  I was chatting to BethB who put us on to it and she only takes it prior to FSH tests but I feel it's a good thing to continue with all the time.  I'm certainly noticing a change in my skin quality/hair and nails etc so it's got to be having a positive effect internally too.  I'm going to get my FSH checked again when AF turns up to see where things are at. 

Hope this has been a little bit helpful!

H xx


----------



## jess p

Thanks Shazia & Holly!

I think I will give agnus (or is it angus?  ) a try cos read post from someone whose fsh went down from in the 80s to 20s by taking it.

Wheat grass has def made a difference but I really struggle to take 21!  Keep forgetting the lunch time dose when at work, should be bit better now I'm holiday - oh, did I mention that before!!   Only 5 and a half weeks this year cos got 3 Professional Development days, back to work on Sept 1st!!! Far too early!.

Off to try & resize photos, no idea how to do that but sounds fairly easy!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Doh


----------



## jess p

Have tried really hard to make pic smaller but can only find thing that says "crop" - did that but still no good!   Will have to get help in again!

Jess xxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

happy anniversary gwen and your dh
love caroline xx


----------



## CR

hello lovelies.

just a real quickie, because it has taken me all this time to get the pc working at home again.  and i need to get some shut eye.
i am really missing you all.  i don't feel like i yet belong to the BFP thread, cos i don't have any symptons whatsoever, despite the constant knicker checking for bleeding, i haven't found any as yet.  but i am sensitive that it might not be very fair to stay with you lovelies, cos you don't really need me in in ya face, if you know what i mean.  i feel like a bfp fraudster, cos it really can't be real.  i am even thinking of doing another test.

holly - have only told MIL so far and she was really shocked, so no real reaction.  she is a lovely lady though and i am sure she will come round to the complete shock of news we gave her on saturday night.  nobody else knows, apart from you people.

jess - can't recommend the wheatgrass tabs enough.  if i can borrow nurse holly's nurse uniform for a moment!!!  they are sooooo EXCELLENT, so no forgetting the lunchtime dose OK!!!  just swallow them quickly   sorry!!
WOW the lost 18", what was the wrap called??
Hope you have the bestest hen night. nice car   

holly - nurse uniform back to you.  can you pls advise me what the dosage should be if someone is taking wheatgrass powder for tcc?  a pal of mine asked me and i don't know the answer for powder, do you?
you will love the reflexology, the lady is v v v good and v lovely.

julie - glad you going back too.  will you try accunpunture??

hi to erika, catwoman, rachel, petal, molly, vil and moosey (exciting you doing the egg donor route), ck6, shazia and anyone else i've forgotten.

hope you following the cr plan now     
good luck and love to you all.
crxxx


----------



## CR

happy anniversay gwen and dh
xxxxx


----------



## baby maggie

Hello I'm new, joined yesterday, 
Feel like a bit of a beggar mate but would love to join The IUI girls(OOH Its like The Pink Ladies!)
Only on my 1st IUI(had it Monday), Off work today with bloated sore belly and feeling sick.
Have had Unexplained infertility for 8 years and lost a baby due to "Blighted Ovum" 3 years ago.
Having my treatment at UCH, which so far i think is really lovely.
Looking foreward to getting to know u all.
Jazz
x


----------



## keemjay

has anybody NOT got rain this morning - its hideous out there 

 to jazzmine (my dh used to dj in a club called the jaazmine ) afraid we're less like the pink ladies and more like the mad-orange-knicker-wearing ladies! make sure you get a pair or you cant join 

happy anniversary gwen and dh 

CR - of course you can stay as long as you want 

jess - i'm afarid i'm with holly on the agnus castus, though there are some success stories out there it can really cock up your cycles. the guy i saw told me to steer well clear of it....
and i'm not really an expert on gallery uploading - usually candy has to do mine 

shazia - sorry to hear you've got to go back to work  maybe theres something positive in it if you look very hard  are you missing your jillypops?

back later... 

kj x



well i've booked 'the chat' with dh tonight eeeek, he seemd a bit taken aback but agreed we needed to go over a few things. am also just about to give my 'friend' a call ( the one who wrote the letter) some things i need to tell her before we finish this for good  must be feeling the need to purge my soul this week


----------



## Holly C

To each and everyone of you!

xx


----------



## Holly C

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;board=7.0


----------



## Holly C

2005 POSITIVE VIBE CAMPAIGN​
     ​
CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky!
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Abby Carter 24.04.05 IVF convert 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers

     

Sunny24
Jazzmine 08.08.05
Alicat 09.08.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Catwoman

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

       

Kelly Dallard
Eva04
Shazia
Ms Jules
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

I know the list needs amending - newbies and anyone I've misplaced please can you let me know where you are at with tx  

Jazzmine - welcome!  Hope the 2ww flies for you!!  We're here!

CR - please stay here as so many ladies dart off to the other thread and we don't hear from them unless we pop over and say    I often wonder how Lucy Lou is getting on.  Not sure about the powder... would  need to have a look at the website to see how much a spoonfull contains and work it out from there...

Happy Anniversary to GWEN AND DH!! Hope you have a lovely day and you get some sunshine in Wales!!

Oooooh KJ you have a big day ahead of you emotionally.  Thinking of you - hope both conversations result in positive resolutions.  Be sure to let us know  

It's certainly raining here and I've about had enough of it now!  The lawn is green again after being burnt off so I think it's only fair the sun comes out again!  My ebay addiction is getting out of control again but I got some fantastic things last week which arrived yesterday and are even nicer than their pics.  I've spotted a fab top I'm after so think that will be today's purchase.... v exciting .... v sad I know!!

Have a great day one and all!

H xx


----------



## keemjay

holly that link from the old thread doesnt work....


----------



## keemjay

oooh god, have talked to friend, am shaking now, was a tough call and for a while we got nowhere, tossing our points back and forth,(and her gooing at the baby all the time  ) but we have agreed to differ and have also agreed to meet up in a couple of weeks and see if we can move forward. i'm not convinced we can, this meeting (for me anyway) is to go over the points she raised in her first letter which i still havent addressed with her and we'll go from there. she was still harping on about something that happended at her wedding 4 yrs ago and frankly if she hasnt let that go then we havent a hope on this one!! but i will get my say and thats all i want at this point. glad i've done it, load off my chest......

holly - did you get my mail about next fri..... 

kj x


----------



## keemjay

VIL - just realised i didnt acknowledge your news - sorry   i'm glad you have come up with a plan- to donate your eggs to moosey seems perfect - makes you so involved....how does moosey feel about it all, it will be wierd for her to carry a baby that doesnt have any part of her.....must have taken a while to get your heads round that. only 24 hrs till your appt 

kj x


----------



## CR

kj, sorry i forgot to say hi to you!!  i hope you manage to move forward today.  wow you certainly must be on a mission.  hope it goes really really well with dh.  you really deserve a solution both with dh and the horrid friend.

jazz, hi to you.  hope your 2ww goes really quickly for you and you feel better soon.  its fantastic support on here.

julie, know what you mean about endless money.  thoroughly recommend holly's needle man.  but i paid out loads in the run up to my last iui.  nice to have a rest on keep shelling out.

thanks holly, kj and julie for saying i can stay here.  i kind of want to share my good news with you ladies anyway, you have seen me this far and you feel like second family.  i have a feasibility scan booked for 2 weeks tomorrow at nuffield.  nice name of the scan not!!  and an appointment at docs 2 weeks on friday.  can you believe they don't want to see you before 8 wks, i find that quite amazing given all the developing going on in the early days, surely they should be giving you lots of advice.  but i guess so many ladies loose preg in the early days, that they don't want to be wasting their time!!

hope jillypops is having a nice hol.

ck6, i went into la senza yesterday, couldn't find any orange underwear in the shop, sale or otherwise.  must have been too slow.  how you going lovely?

hi to catwoman, erika (have you still got a good suntan from your hol), shazia, jess (hope you are enjoying your summer break, are you manic with wedding preparations?  dp helping with hen night, what a fab guy he must be!), 


julie, raining over here in smelly tovil.  how is snodland?  but given that you work for a water company (i think?), surely you must be really pleased about the rain!!!

i am sending love and pos vibes to everyone.
have a nice day.
crxxx

kj - hope you have stopped shaking.  at least you have made an effort with her, which frankly it doesn't sound as though she deserves even that.  good luck if you decide to meet tho.  keep smiling!!


----------



## CR

holly, forgot to ask, which website would you recommend to look at to get the dosage for wheatgrass powder for ttc??

unless anyone else knows what you should take??
my pal really needs some encouragement and i would like to help her if i can.
crxx


----------



## ck6

well done kj...those things can niggle for along time if you don't feel you had you say...if you know what i mean...good luck with dh chat too...at least he knows you need to talkxx....some don't realise that 

got a scan today feels like i've been kicked in the back on both sides....got a big bruise on my leg too!!! dh working from home....so i'll have to keep this short.... when he sees me at the computor he say' oh you're not on there again!!!!!'  
CR please don't go....gives us something positive to think about xx ah!! sorry about lack of orange bras i'm ok thanks....

holly dh is  a 'man' drinking the wheatgrass straight...100ml of it...what does it do for men?  i am taking aloe vera drink....for skin problems

julie...where has the summer gone?? hope you are ok....  

shazia think you're def missing midnight(ish) chats with jilly

Vil and moosey good luck to you both....and good luck not eating chocolate   
better go hello everyone else...dh coming down the stairs...
love from caroline xxxxx


----------



## shazia

Good morning one and all!!

What a disgusting day to wake up to, and ofcourse have got to go out in it as mums birthday on Saturday and not even got an card yet let alone anything else!! Such a dedicated daughter!!!!

Thanks for the new thread Holly you really are an  , didn't realise there were so many of us. I am going to try and get some wheatgrass tabs and q10 whilst shopping, is it ok to start taking it now when already started on jabs or is it one of those thats takes 6 months to make any difference?

KJ Good luck with the chats today, good on ya for going for it especially two in one day, its a brave thing to do, hope you get the results you want. And yes am missing Jillypops, but hope she is having a fab time and chilling out x

Well went out to Tapas bar last night with two friends from work, one of which has now left and got a better job and the other is about to go on maternity leave (ttc for 5 years, 1st ivf canx fell naturally before started 2nd!!!). Anyway she was telling me what has been going on and all the changes that are being made so now dreading it even more!!! Bless her don't think she realised how much it was outting me off she's just glad to be taking a year out from it. Am only going back until get pregnant so hoping the wait is not toooooooo long!!

Sending   thoughts out to everyone.


----------



## creaky

Girls - where should I get some wheatgrass tablets from?? Do I really need to take 21 a day?

KJ - You are obviously a very good friend trying to sort through the mess and trying to get your friendship back on track....(incidently I have never forgiven my bridesmaid for what she did at my wedding; she cried cos she was not centre of attention *all day*, and made such a fuss, also the bloke she fancied ignored her....she followed me round like a little tearful lost sheep! I still tolerate her these days, but can never forgive her for being so SELFISH! Needless to say I shall not be flying all the way out to Vegas to watch her nuptials - and she wonders why?) So Kim, what did you do - was it that bad?

Holly - can you move me onto ivf on the list next time....

Krysia x

Ps Caroline - yes the name is Polish - although I am not; I think my parents took too many drugs in the 60's, hence the name - they won't admit it though!)


----------



## kellydallard

Well goodmorning ladies!!!!

Sorry I havent been around for a while,I have had a stinking cold and have been feeling a bit sorry for my self but I have snapped out of it now!! I think I am the only one here that can say "Woohhoo   has finally come" Atleast now I can finally/possibly/hopefully have my 1st IUI this cycle(as long as it doesn't fall on a weekend),my head is still in a mess though as this is the first time in years my cycle has been shorter and af came earlier as I ov'd earlier last cycle!!But hey I am not complaining.Bring on the internal scans   . I have been really busy this last 2 weeks,we pick up our new(ish)car today and I have bagsied driving it home!!!!And we have had 2 new additions to the family-2 gorgeous baby bunnies,they are lovely and cuddly   .I have also bought a cd called preparing to conceive and I think it's really good as it helps me to totally chill out as I cant really afford any other treats like reflexology or accupuncture so I am looking forward to using it this time to help me relax before tx.Anyway thats far too much about me 

CR-You don't have to leave us at all,I know that if I ever got a BFP I would still be popping on here!!Don't leave us totally,you are more than welcome to stay and you might even be able to give us all advice!!How are you feeling lately??

Jazz-Welcome to FF.I dont know how you have managed to get so far as IUI without the help of all the wonderful ladies here!!!I dont know what I would do without them all (ok so I might have more spare time)Sorry to hear about you lost angel.Hoping this month is your month  

Gwen-Happy anniversary  hope you have a good day whatever you get up to!!! 

Kj-Sorry to hear your having a bit of trouble with your friend,hope you sort something out and if you dont it's her loss!!!!!We have clear skies today-we had all the rain two days ago,but I still want to know where the bloody sun has gone!!??Come on we know someone is hogging it!!!!

Julie-Nice new doo Ju   suits ya!!!! Hope your ov pains ease off,chocolate always helps 

Holly-Next time you update the list could you add me to the baster addicts list please,hopefully we WILL get to have our 1st IUI this time!!! You can tell if your a real Ebay nutter if you are watching more than 10 items on your watch list!!!Well whats your magic number?

VIL-So sorry to hear you and moosey got a BFN!!! Look after those eggs of yours(no pressure)good luck with whatever you decide to do next!!!


Big   ta all you other nutty IUI girlies,Is anyone due to test soon?Best of luck  

Kelly x


----------



## CR

shazia & creaky - nurse holly (and me!!) recommends www.puregreenfoods.com they are in the US, but they are organic and in tablet form, which is much easier to tolerate than the powder.  they only take say 5 days or so to arrive from america.  the company are very good and you get a discount for subsequent orders.  and yes 21 tablets a day.  i only took them for approx 4-5 weeks prior to last basting.  i would defo recommend them.  good for cellulite too!!  well have been for me, but don't think they are marketed as this.  i think they are a "superfood", very safe to take, just like having loads of veggies.  altho holly might like to add to this.
are you taking any multi vit geared towards preg?
defo recommend this.  i am biased to marilyn glenville ones, for both me and dp, to increase chances of ttc.
if you like i can read the quantities of the vit content in the MG ones, to see if you can source the same??  but can't do this now, cos i am at work and should be working!!  and the vits are at home.  but happy to help if needed?

hi to creaky and kelly.

julie - hope ove pains go quickly and you are busy busy busy with bms!!!
and enjoying all that chocolate to help the ove pain!!

off to do some work, doh!!

crxxx


----------



## keemjay

creaky waaaay too complicated about wedding hoo-ha but it involved all the girls, inc friend/bride, knowing something that i didnt and basically lying to me as to what was going on, and ended up me looking stupid.  coupled with ttc issues going on (dh crying on me a couple of days before and us both getting v emotional about the whole thing) it all got on top of me and i ended up removing myself to the outside so as not to cause a scene, and then missing dancing to dancing queen with friend/bride and when she came to find me i told her to bog off   didnt go down v well.....

kelly  at the witch coming

i've got 2 bars of G&B - who wants them 

holly where are you hiding - you're not on ebay again are you 

kj x


----------



## shazia

CR thanks honey for the info on wheatgrass. I am not taking any pregnancy vits but am taking centrum multi vits, do you think i should swap?


----------



## keemjay

sorry julie i've eaten them - burp - no not really - but really you shouldnt have them - i hear theres a warning on G&B saying its very bad for ov pain and to avoid it at that time....

am i correct in thinking there might be some luuurrrve going down in your house tonight 

kj x


----------



## keemjay

lucky old you, you're showing off now 

gotta go to work....

bye john 

kj x


----------



## CR

absolutely shazia, thoroughly recommend marilyn glenville fertility plus vits for ladies and same for men.  you can get them from marilyn glenville's natural health practice on 08458 800915.  obviously a health choice and we are all different.  but MG have spent thousands researching these vits.  perhaps you can talk it through with the lady on the end of the phone and see what you think.  they are very helpful and informative.  the men's ones have special ingredients (l'argine etc) so their sperm heads can penetrate the egg!!  there is much more to it, i would recommend giving them a call and talking it through.
good luck with what you decide.
recommend a 500mg (good, biocare or etc) vit c with the ladies one.

julie/john wayne - enjoy kj's virtual g&b!!!  how long you on reception/hole collecting duties?

crxxx


----------



## MollyW

Kj - good luck tonight. x   at telling the bride to "bog off"!!

VIL & Moosey - egg donation from Victoria to Moosey sounds like the perfect solution. Hope all goes well at your appt.    I am staying at the hotel after the party - at least I think I am. Booked a room ages ago, but not had any confirmation. Better check it out - anyone got the name of the hotel - I've forgotten it!

Who was asking about wheatgrass? I am with CR and Holly. It is a superfood! I've been taking it a few weeks now and my skin and nails are loads better PLUS.... (TMI) had great CM a couple of weeks ago - best ever - convinced I was ov'ing (though sadly didn't TTC as I'm trying to get my body in better shape with acupuncture in attempt to prevent another m/c first). Now, get this, expecting AF this coming w/e if I did ov then, but today MORE great EWCM! Sod's law when trying NOT to conceive... could this be double ov in one month? Course not really, it doesn't happen, does it...  But something's going on....  

Jess, not long till your wedding now - so it's Tuesday is it? We should have a cyber party that day and celebrate with you I think. I'll bring the cake.... 

Julie - John Wayne eh? 'spose you've had the cowboy boots on again... 

Holly, I am fine now after the detox, but had really bad tummy upset at the w/e. My acupuncturist has sorted me out though I think.... Please can you move me down the list as I'm having a break for a little while... Thanks x  How are you feeling now? No more dizzy spells I hope... 

CR - please don't feel you have to leave us. I get my inspiration to carry on from the success stories on here - after all, its what we're all aiming for.  

Kelly - woohooo at finally becoming a proper IUI girl!  - go girl!

Gwen - happy anniversary sweetie if you do look in. Hope you are all okay.  

Love to you all,
Molly
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon,

Sorry but this is a me me me post!!!!

I got af this morning which I was expeting as I ov'd early this last cycle and as a result I missed out on the IUI,it didnt help with the hospital being a pain either as I told them I was OV early but they would not get me in for an earlier scan-so I blame them.

Anyway I called to arrange a scan for this cycle and I explained that my cycle is now 28 days,the nurse said they will scan me on day 13 and I argued this wIth her as last month I had a 33 day cycle and ov'd on day 13,and as this moNth is a shorter cycle of 28 days what was the flipping point of going in for a scan on day 13   I asked if I could go on the fri which would be day 10 but the nurse said " no point cos if you are ready we cant do any treatment as they are closed on the weekend!!!! Im sorry if I have gone on Im so mad and upset-I was thinking really posotive as soon as af arrived and thought WAHEY basting this time-but no,another huge brick wall is in front of me AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## MollyW

Kelly - have just replied to you on your other thread....
x


----------



## Holly C

Hi - phew!  Busy morning!!  I have no idea how any of you at work do any work at all!  Between FF and two of my sisters in NZ either on the phone or msning me I've not had a minute spare!  No idea how I could fit work in if I had any on anyway!!

CR - I've not checked back at the puregreenfoods website but I'm pretty sure it gives quantities per 100g.  Therefore you would need to weigh a tblsp of powder to see how much this equates to.  Does this make sense?  I agree with you about early Drs appointment!  I'm sure your early scan will be fine and dandy - bet you can't wait for it!!

Caroline - DH certainly is a man for downing it in one hit!! Does he wince when he's drinking it?  It's just really good for you in lots of ways.  It's like having masses of fruit and veg in one go.  Full of antioxidants etc.  Good luck with your scan today!!

Hi Kelly - all good news for you!  Sounds like you've got the perfect plan in place for treatment!!  CD sounds great and I'm sure it will help one way or the other.  I will certainly put you up the list!  BTW - no my watching list on Ebay is only about 5 so I'm relieved I don't qualify as utter Ebay addict!!!  Thanks for the reassurance    Enjoy that new car drive today and the bunnies sound gorgey.

Creaks- you're name is lovely but had a chuckle about your reference to your parents!!  Been dying to hear how your weekend with your Uni buddies went??  Any frogs put in an appearance??  Will move your name sweets    Dreadful selfish bridesmaid!  My SIL had a similar thing happen - pulled a sicky in the middle of the speeches and had to take herself off with the help of the other bridesmaid.  She was right as rain the next day and we never got to the bottom of it   21 wheatgrass per day is really not a biggie.  You get used to it and you really feel better for them.

KJ - have pm'd in the meantime but I'm here!  Can't believe friend is still holding a grudge after all this time about the wedding fiasco.  I know it doesn't sound supportive but I couldn't help giggling at the way you described the scenario....but I do understand  it was a very serious time for both you and DH.  Brides are terrible things and can be soooo full of self importance - sigh but then you wake up and smell the coffee and realise it's one day of a lifetime!  She needs to build a bridge and get over it!!!  Jess P - I do not think you will be this kind of bride and take note if you are - we will be legging it to Suffolk to hunt you down!!

Julie - is DP walking about with a self satisfied smirk on his face??!!  Ouch for O pains tho!!  Have you tried progesterone cream?  It's a hit with me.

Molly - GREAT about CM!!   AND YES you really can ovulate twice and knowing you and how super fertile you are I'm sure you did.  The wheatgrass is definitely helping me with those things you mentioned and the prog cream.  I've just received a 3% up from the 2% I had previously.  Can't believe how my energy levels have increased and yes I'm definitely feeling better.  I think I get hit with hormones at ov and af time and that knocks me a bit.  

Kelly - you've just posted since I've been typing.  It sounds like you've got every reason to be frustrated!!  Each clinic has their own policy but I am questioning your clinics approach.  I think you need to put in a formal complaint listing the problems you've had to date as you are getting the run around without getting anywhere.  Good luck and feel free to vent here!!

Sorry if I've missed any direct questions...  please feel free to pm me if I have...!

Slaters
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Kelly

I there any way you could change clinic?  I know it would be a hassle but they're treating you really badly.  The reason for going for a scan on Friday would be to see if you needed basting on Monday but if you just get scanned on Monday and the eggs have been released I don't see how they'll know whether they have popped out or whether they never grew in the first place.  Does this make sense?

When Moosey and I had a problem at our clinic I asked for a meeting with the manager who sorted it out really quickly.  I know it's hard to stamp your feet when you're going through treatment but it might be worth it because they're being awful with you.

I really hope it works out for you.  

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovelies!
Julie â€“        at you walking like John Wayne! I am rather jealous! We hoped to have an, ahem, romantic time in Krakow, but Af turned up to spoil the party (I feel about as amorous as a bucket with holes in it when I'm menstruating). 
Keemjay â€“ wow! You and the friend spoke! Hope it all turns out the way you want, but do stand your ground with her. She sounds a right madam!  
Kelly â€“ you have my sympathies â€“ your clinic sounds as if it needs a kick in the pants.
Holly â€“ you are a star for keeping us all up to date! I'm on day 4 of my cycle, had my first injection of Menopur yesterday. DH thoroughly enjoyed giving it to me! (oo-er). I have a delightful bright yellow sharps bin to put all my used syringes in. I feel like a heroin addict  
Molly â€“ how are you? You sound pretty upbeat! 
CR â€“ Please keep joining us on this board!
Jess â€“ not long to go now! Where are you getting married? Seckford Hall rings a bellâ€¦ we've stayed there a few times and it's fab! Is it there or somewhere else?
Gwen â€“ Happy anniversary!
CK6, Shazia, Erica, Eva, Sunny, Jilly (you're being missed!), VIL, Moosey and all you other lovely ladies â€“ hello and happy Wednesday!
A huge thank you to eveyone who replied to my message about the monumental cock-up with my HSG. Just to clarify one thing â€“ it wasn't the clinic I'm with at the moment who messed things up. They've been good all along. It was my local NHS hospital (I won't name names!!!!) who carried out a few tests before I went private.
I have mixed feelings about it all, now that I've had time to calm down. For a start, while I feel very strongly that the hospital should have been responsible for contacting me with my results or giving me a follow-up appointment, I also think that I should have pursued them for my results, rather than letting it go. I should never have taken what was said at the time of the scan as gospel; I should have chased them for written results. Secondly, as VIL pointed out, the one blocked tube may not have reduced my chances by that much, even though the follicle was on that side. But I am going to write and tell the consultant that in future, she should ensure she follows up her patients with their results and/or another consultation. Letting a patient slip through the net isn't good enough. 
I can't remember who it was who said that as a journalist, could I not write something for The Sun?    I am a journalist, but I work on a women's magazine. As luck would have it, I have just been commissioned to do a feature on infertility for the November issue (the whole office knows what I'm going through, so I seemed the ideal person). I'll make sure I add a break-out box on how to handle your doctor during IF diagnosis and treatment â€“ and that some Drs really do need to be chased, reminded, nagged and generally harrassed!
Right. At least I've managed to get that off my big, wobbly chest.
Off to do some work nowâ€¦ pah.
Just one other thing â€“ did anyone get any side effects with Menopur? And how much did you all take? I'm on three phials x 1 water per day (I have no idea how that translates into measurements!).
I love you all!
C xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Kelly - VIL's advice and Molly's etc on the other thread is sound and feel very much that you should change if this is an option for you...  I am always astounded to hear how many clinics operate blind and seem to have no real idea of what they are doing and why!  I can imagine this is a distressing time for you and hope it's quickly resolved  

Catwoman - how do you feel about doing the article?  It'll be a tough call I'm sure but it's in the best possible hands with you investigating it. You read so much bull**** in a lot of those articles it will be a refreshing change to have someone who really knows writing it!  We don't take menopur at our clinc huns - just puregon and surprisingly felt no ill effects from it at all except I did put on a little bit of weight.  Know what you mean about the yellow bin!  I also have a little bag of syringes hidden away upstairs and I feel like an addict on the sly   Pleased to hear you're going to get to the bottom (ha) of the NHS fiasco and hope it's quickly sorted!!

Anyone got sun

H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Good afternoon ladies   or should I say chatterboxes. I can't keep up with the backlog at work & you lot!!! 
Eire -   for scan on Fri & hope you get answers to your AF problem.
Kj - Your "friend" sounds very silly but glad you got everything off your chest & I hope your meeting goes well in a couple of weeks. More importantly, good luck for chat with DH tonight   I'm sure you'll feel much better after.
Miss Jules -        hope she arrives soon.
Jess - Bet you can't wait for your hen night, what fun you will have. Limo............you classy chick   I went out for a friends 30th in one the other week & loved it! DP sounds like a great bloke & first aid story put me off my lunch!
VIL -     with egg donation, it sounds great & you must be so excited to be moving on & trying something new.
Holly - Good luck with reflexology on Fri & have you been a naughty girl on ebay again   Good job the MIL isn't around you would be definately locked in that cellar!
Julie, oops sorry John -   go girl. I was like that on holiday & for the last week back, it don't make us bad girls!!! Hope the ov pains ease off I believe chocolate is very good for them, works for me   
Caroline - Mrs big bruise, oooowwww   Do you think DH gets some sort of pleasure out of it? Good luck for scan today   & "a day for chartity" what a lovely idea.
Loobylu - Good luck for your scan today   & whereabouts in Birminham are you?
Rachel - Glad the acupuncture went well, think I might have to look for one   
Molly - Double ov, wow didn't know you could do that what a clever girl   
Gwen -   
Shazia - Hope you're ok & not lonely without Jilly   Lovely news about your friends natural pg after trying IVF too.
CR - You've got to stay in touch, your one of us hun   plus we want to know all the gorey details for when it's our turn. Tan is fading but at least I've still got colour, I was so pale.
Jazzmine - Hello   & welcome to the site.
Creaky - What a lovelt name you have & I   at your parent story.
Kelly - Sounds like you're not being treated well at all. I agree with the others, maybe a change would be worth it.   to your clinic & that nurse &   for you.
Catwoman - I had no s/e from Menopur just from Clomid   I too feel like an addict with my yellow bin with white lid still in the spare room. Your feature on infertility could fill the whole magazine, do they realise that   
Hello to everyone else hope you're all ok.
I'm wondering when   is going to arrive. Before the last year I had a regular 28 day cycle, Clomid made it 34/35 days & Clomid with IUI & Menopur made it 31 days   Guess it's starting as I've got a few twinges, shame it would have been nice to have made a Greek baby I could have had fun making up some names!
Have a good evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## alicat

we had our last go at iui today so officially on the 2ww really thinking   as its our last attempt at this one then its onto ivf hopefully it wont come to that god this is so stressfull anyway I'm going to go and lie in front of the TV and let DH spoil me


----------



## Holly C

Hey Alicat!!!  Good luck on the 2ww      We're with you and hoping too you won't need IVF!!

Holly xx


----------



## ck6

just a quickie from me before dh see's what i'm doing   ...
yes erica think he does get pleasure frominjections...he managed to fart at the time the liquid was going in...i couldn't stop laughing..no doubt another bruise

kelly... i would try and change clinics...we get scanned on day 2-4 for the first scan... whats the point at day 13


catwoman i am on menopur...6 plus one water..done as two injections.... have had headaches and feel quite sleeply to the point where i have to shut my eyes oh and juicy big bruises 

the scan was ok...a bit of a surprise normally we have kind of planned when basting or ec will be...then go and find out its a  couple of days later....anyway 3 follies.l bigg uns...2 little ones.... egg collection on friday eeekkkkk  quite a shock.... may be iui plus ivf and god knows what else.... may have to go through my tummy to avoid this bloomin artery again...thankfully he did his first one for 18 months today....she's still here to tell the tale ...phew..... egg transfer (if we get that far) is on monday ...... so everything i thought i'd have time to do next week i need to do today or tomorrow.....better get cleaning..  hope all you lovly ladies are ok...good luck with chat tonight kj xx  love caroline xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Blimey Caroline - scary stuff!  Sorry that wasn't reassuring was it?!!  Great that everything is looking so good earlier on this time round - gives you less time to contemplate...  Now don't worry Mr R is fab and I'm sure he knows what's what and will be a genius with what he needs to do and anyway they love doing new procedures that are not every day run of the mill ones so he'll be extra careful.  Will you know for sure whether this is necessary or will you be out to sleepy byes and he'll advise you after it's all done which way he went?

Hope DH hasn't caught you on here again otherwise he'll be brandishing those stabbers threatningly  

H xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi everyone
haven't got long as I have to pick DH up from work, so it'll be a quick one.
So many posts too read, I come on here Monday night read all the msgs then wrote a really long post with all nice messages to you all and when I finished and tried to post it my computer went dead!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not much news got an app to see my gynae on the 11th August, to see about pain.
Also got an app with a lady from the adoption agency on the 9th August, (it's just a chat) so DH and I can decide all our options.
We've also requested price lists for IVF, 
Holly you can put me down as IVF next cycle, August.
sorry really got to go!!!!!!!!!!!
love and hugs to you all
Cindy
I'll try and come back on later


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Sorry no personals just wanted to thank you all for your kind words and advice.me and dh have been having serious talks about stumping up ££££ for private iui!!! I know it differs alot but whats the ball park ££££ for a course of IUI?

I have written everything down from last month and now this month and I am gonna call the hospital in the morning to try to get them to budge-if they wont then I am complaining-I mean I have waited over a year on their waiting list and I haven't even had one go of IUI yet.

I will keep you posted

Thanks again

KELLY X


----------



## Holly C

Hi Kelly - it's £600 including drugs at our clinic.

xx


----------



## rachael md

Just popped in to wish all of you       on the two week wait. hoping I can send some of my hormones to you through cyberspace. 

Kelly, our treatment was closer to £1,000 each time, but it depends on the cost of the drugs.

Here is a new Chinese proverb - may all your follies grow fat and fertile and may your partners sperm swim like they've never swum before.

love Rachael md


----------



## jess p

Hi Kelly,  ours is about £600 but includes as many scans as you need - some people only need 1 but I've had about 4 or 5 each time.  

I moved to private even though we had 1 NHS freebie left because I knew that we would have to go private for ivf if the iui failed & this way the ivf cons gets a better understanding of my cycle/reaction etc.

I'm much happier at my private clinic & they claim a success rate double that of the nhs hospital.


Julie - you are an IT wizard!!! I've printed off your instructions & will have a go at posting pics after this!  
You lucky thing having tons of BMS!!!!!  Mind you, it's the last thing you feel like when your ovaries feel like they're dragging on the floor!!  

KJ - Blimey, you've got some stressy "conversations" brewing!!!  Your friend sounds like she needs a good wallop with a baseball bat!!      Mind you, if anyone tells me to "bog off" on Tuesday they'll have my mum to answer to!  

I'll upset a few friends over the hen night cos can only fit 8 into the chav mobile & 13 of us going to restaurant & club!  Will break it gently to the others tomorrow! 


DP has been scarily lovely - makes me bit suspicious!!  Perhaps the wedding is bringing out the old romantic in him - sent me a lovely card with funny/romantic things about why he loves me so much - ahhhhhhhhh, sorry if I'm making you throw up!!! 

Molly - fab idea for cyber wedding!! We're having a yummy chocolate cake! I'll def post on Tues am!
Had hair done today - eek too short & too blonde!!! Not hairdresser's fault cos asked for it "shorter & blonder" - doh!!! Still, it's got a week to grow - perhaps I'll take 42 wheatgrass tabs!!

Catwoman - Creaky is getting married at Seckford Hall, we're at Hintlesham Hall.  Good luck with the article - try not to make us sound too deranged!!


Creaky - thought of you today - went on long walk with mum in the village where she lives & must have seen about 500 baby frogs jumping all over the road!!


Holly - I've finally kicked my Ebay addiction!!!! But did go on La Redoute site & got major bargains cos many items reduced by 40% & I had 20% reduction voucher on top of that!  Desperately needed stuff for honeymoon! (My excuse & I'm sticking to it!!)

Erica - hope the old AF shows up quickly - mine has a mind of its own these days.

CR - Pleeeeeeease stay with us!!!

Had bad car news today (have caught it off KJ!) - oil leak in crappy old Fiesta, £220 to put it right - spent £600 a few months ago on it & it's only worth about £500!!!    Think I'll buy a new one on Ebay!!  

Told DP to take the luxury chocs from kids into work so I didn't eat them all - he kept forgetting so I've opened them & eaten all the dark & white chocs!!!          

Off to attempt a miracle with my photos!

Love ya,
Jessxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

jess one of our cars is STILL not fixed - poor dh stranded on A3 AGAIN tonight.....anyone know how many call outs to the AA it takes before they up your premium  but the good news is that the camper is fixed for our weekend in cornwall and it passed its MOT with flying colours 

bless your dh with his romantic card   i'm not throwing up, i thrive on all that soppy stuff 
nice pic in the gallery 

big chat over with, all good news, will post details in the morning...
kj x


----------



## jess p

Julie - have failed miserably with photos!!!! Check out my pic in gallery - it's just a blank square!!!!!

I don't get the button that says "close this programme,etc".  Have tried going into edit & re sizing but the sizes come out all wrong!!!

Can't even email the bloody things cos keeps saying "fatal error"!!! When I try & email straight from the menu.  If I try & add it as an attachment keeps telling me no photos in folder!  I am doomed!!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS _ Just read KJ's post! Think pic is of my best side!!


----------



## keemjay

i think you'll look stunning at the wedding like that, a very modern minimalist look


----------



## loobylu

Morning ladies...how are you all holding up today?

Ive justed posted on the AUG IUI thread but heres a copy...
Went for my scan yesterday...was told that they want us to try naturally (with their help) this month (why?!?) then if it doesnt work start IUI next month. Sort of understand but was all geared up for basting...hey ho!

The good news was that although I have PCOS on my one ovary, the other one has 3 lovely follicles on it, 14, 12 and 11mm which they tell me are good sizes for day 10. Next scan is on Monday but im a little worried it may be to late by then. Guess they know what they are doing though..

Erika...just clocked that your from dear old Brum too...I live Kings Norton/Northfield way and work in the the lovely city centre..how about yourself??

Im sitting here munching seeds..I know theyre meant to help with implantation but do they help in any other way...and will they help my DF?? 

Heres to a good day for all of us  xxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all, rain again  i think the garden is well and truly watered now THANK YOU!!!

jess - see you're online again, are you still trying to do your pic??

well the Big Chat nearly got scuppered by dh's car breaking down yet again and getting home very late but finally got to it. we talked about all the big things, jobs, where we want to live, end of txt and adoption. the good thing was we seemed to agree on most things which was a relief - clearly we are thinking on the same lines but just not actually saying it! the long and short of it is that we are def not going to do any more txt - i needed to check that out cos after a few months off your mind starts to think you could just manage one more go, but we are both very firm on that, even though i waver sometimes but thats bound to happen. he being a man i think hes found that easier to let go of... AND SO we are going to start looking into adoption very seriously, dh is going to finish the sodding bk i gave him 8 months ago and i'm going to order another... i have full permission to gather all the info and get the ball rolling  i dont know whether to jump for joy or cry - this is such a huge step and of course it brings up all the emotions of moving on...i can see why you have to wait for a while to adopt after doing txt, you have to have let go and be ready to embrace the new, and i'm not sure i'm quite there yet.
but we have a PLAN and thats the main thing and what i've needed 

laters all

kj x

ps VIL yes me and dh are staying over at the hotel in sept......

pps kelly - hope you get some answers from your clinic today - i am sooooo  for you


----------



## ck6

well done kj xxxx glad it went ok xxx


----------



## g

Hi there,

First of all a big thanks to everyone who has sent me good wishes etc. ********** ,thankyou for your E mail ,it meant a lot to me.

 to everyone who had BFN.


Jess ,I hope your day goes well. Best wishes to you and DH.

I'm starting to pick myself up,and dust myself down, as they say.
We've got an appt to see the specialist in Sept. to discuss our options.

We thought we knew the reason for the miscarriages, I carry Factor V Leiden, but the Heparin I take was supposed to treat the problem and obviously it didn't this time. 
Obviously DH and I have a lot of thinking to do over the next few weeks.

We've decided to do some positive things. We have been managing without a decent washing machine for nearly a year and so we decided to get a new one. It is being delivered today.
We've also booked a Med. cruise ( got one of the last minute internet deals) so we shall be out of the country for our 10th wedding anniversary and my 40th birthday next month. We're really looking forward to the holiday and it's something for me to focus on.

Last week I somehow managed to wipe windows off my computer so I am now using a laptop from work.
I won't be able to get in touch much until we fix the computer.

Luv and   to youall.
Luv
g.


----------



## ck6

holly i'm safe today as dh back at work. ... won't know what mr r does as will be asleep...thankfully... he said no herioics!! so could have iui or ivf plus icsi as not enough eggs....plus to increase our chances i suppose..dh seemed a bit upset by icsi...but mr r assured him it was only because of the egg situation...will be going at 7.30 friday morning... they want me to walk around for a while before to see if the ovary will come down as one follie is mm's away from the main artery to my leg!!!i know mr r is wonderful...i have no worries about it at all, very lucky to be at that clinic.
hope everyone is ok although weather is    
well done loobylu  good luck with your next scan x
thanks julie... there was no notice in clinic yesterday and forgot to ask will def ask tomorrow...but think it was for ivf...xx
kelly the bill i got for ivf was £2403  £103 of that is the **** fee.... xxxx
caroline xxxx hello g wow cruise sounds wonderful xxx


----------



## keemjay

g - lovely to hear from you, glad you have done some positive things, just small things make all the difference eh? cruise sounds FAB!! and of course you'll need to shop for some new clothes for that 

happy washing today 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all, who has been singing then   
Alicat - Wishing you lots of luck for   & hopefully you won't have to consider IVF.
Holly - Good morning lovely   hope you're not shopping!! Managed to look at gallery first thing & have seen photo of you & Kj. What a lovely pair of rock chicks you are & it's great to be able to put faces to names. Lovely pic.
Caroline - Oooohhh exciting. Loads of     for Friday, stop that cleaning & rest up my lovely. Everything crossed for you.
Cindy -   for gynae appt & adoption chat. It's good to look at & consider all options.
Loobylu - Great follie results   congrats. I'm from Selly Oak now living in Kings Heath. I've got loads of friends & DF's parents live in Kings Norton so we are very close   
Kelly - My hospital have just changed their fees & charge £600 for IUI with drugs & £450 for a natural IUI. Good luck finding a new clinic.
Jess - Aaaahhhh   DP sounds lovelier by the minute I think the card would have made me cry. Good girl eating the chocs, it would have been rude not to try at leat one or two   Cars.............I'm right there with you, flat tyre Monday & now a leak inside the car which they think is the heater   The part isn't expensive but apparently there's loads of labour as they have to take the dash board out etc.......oh the joys of motoring   
Kj - So pleased that your chat went well   & you seem much happier. It's great that you've got a plan now & something to focus on. The next step is always scary but exciting too, it's the unknown with new challenges but will be worth it. The main thing is that you & DH agree & are united   
Rachel - Great to hear from you, hope you're getting plenty of rest   
Julie - Morning John, do you leave your horse on the car park while you're at work   Hope those ov pains have eased off & that you had a relaxing evening.
G - Great to hear from you & nice that you're doing   things. The Med cruise sounds fab bet you can't wait & anniversary & birthday celebrations while you're away   Have a fantastic time.
Be back later.

Erica.xx


----------



## cathyA

Girls, girls, girls you can sure talk!

Have flicked through all the gossip so I've a good idea of what you're all up to.

Vil & Moosey - good luck with your appointment today. And well done for coming to a decision. Could be just the answer.

KJ - glad you too have plan. Hope the info gathering goes well and you get the answers you want.

CK6 - good luck for Friday.

Just to let you know that we found the lady a doggie - called 'Jess'.(Is she like you, Jess- bright eyes, cold wet nose, waggy tail?!!) Shes very cute and we can bring her home as soon as we've been to the pre adoption chat!

Flying through today so Hello to everyone else.

Cathy

PS are we all staying at the hotel after the party?


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Kim - well done on your talk with DH.  At least you can start thinking about it with confidence now but I can understand that it must be hard to leave tx behind.  Getting more info about adoption is really exciting.  As for the AA - maybe you need to train as a mechanic - you don't seem to have much luck with cars!

Kelly - Good on you for fighting the clinic.  The IUI we had was £450 per go (including all scans) but this was for natural cycles.  Once we had to but Clomid at £20 for a three month supply and a couple of times Moosey had an "Ovitrelle" injection to release eggs which was also about £20 per go.

Catwoman - v excited about your article - let us know when it's published!

CR - of course you should hang around - we'd miss you otherwise.

Cindy - imagine how much pyjama-wearing you can do during IVF  

CK6 - Really, really good luck with the egg collection and with the transfer on Monday.

Erika - Hope the   has arrived so you can get on with things.

Alicat -     for your last IUI.

Jess - Have a great time on the Chavs' Night Out.  An arguement over who gets to go in the limo is a perfect way to complete the picture    

Looby  - looks like you and Julie will be doing the John Wayne walk - good luck with the BMS and great news about the follies!

G - Fab news about the cruise - you really deserve a lovely break after everything you've been through.  I hope you have a wonderful time and it gives you the head space you need.  At least your cruise clothes will pass the Daz Doorstep Challenge!

Cathy - that's great news about the dog - did you get all soppy about them all?

Julie/John - Howdy pardner        Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaa!  

Hi to Holly, Molly and everyone else and big hello to the newbies.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## cathyA

Yes VIL - I nearly bought them all home! In fact there was a gorgeous lady Lurcher called Harris, who looked just like the ever loveable Charles..........!!

Help - have lost my pic. And can't upload either the same one or a different one. I press change setting and it does it and then comes up with a blank screen saying Done which it hasn't. Julie angel - please help a technophobe in her hour of need.

Cathy


----------



## Lucy Lou

Hi girls,

popped over to see what you are all up to and i see Holly's been thinking about me! - thanks Holly, all ok here, just had nucal scan yesterday and came back low risk, one thing less to stress about. Can safely say that those cyclogest bombs have a lot to answer for, just finished taking them & i feel fab!! - also appear to have shrunk in size to almost normal!.

Have been frightened silly by consultant who says bed rest after 20 weeks, as he thinks my stitches wont hold the weight of the baby very well, and they are planning a c-section at 33 weeks, which is Christmas...arghhhh what about my turkey dinner  

Hoping for some BFP's soon from you lot & wishing you all lots of luck.  Must just tell Julie some sad news.....gone right off chocolate! - last bar was eaten on June 3rd!!! 

Love to you all

Lucy Lou xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Thanks lasses..

Erica..my god we're virtually neighbours he he!

As for the John Wayne thing...ive certaintly got the saddle bags for it he he!!! 

Does anyone know how or if they can tell in iui if there are eggs in the follicles?? Touch wood i have 3 lovely eggs growing but just wondered if they do a test at all to make sure you are actaully ovulating rather than just growing follicles. Would you still get a LH surge if they were empty?? Sorry but Ive just started worrying about that now 

xxx


----------



## ck6

looby lu .... don't think there's any way of knowing if follie contains an egg for iui  ......


----------



## loobylu

Oooh forgot to ask Erica...which hosp are u at...im at City and the priory xx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Have started sniffing today for IVF have a headache already well roll on 3 more weeks of this.

Hope everyone is ok.

Good luck to all in 2WW.

Take Care

Jane


----------



## loobylu

Didnt think so CK..guess i'll just have to hope instead xxx


----------



## ck6

jane remember to drink loads.... i forgot that and kept getting bad headaches
looby lu my 1st ivf i had 7 follies they collected 5 eggs...and that was 'normal'     ck xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hi,

Well I called to speak to the fertility clinic this morning and I got no further!!!     I stated that I was very concerned going for a scan on day13 on a shorter cycle seeing as last month my cycle was 33 days and I had already ovulated on day13. But she explained that their procedures for IUI dont allow them to scan on a fri as there is no point as they are closed for the weekend!!!!I am so angry I have been    for ages. I dont think its too much to ask after waiting a year on their waiting list to have some treatment but the furthest I have got is follie scans I just feel so knocke dback all the time and now I cant see the keyboard for crying, sorry I will come back later


----------



## murtle

GOOD LUCK FOR EC CK6   

Why don't you and Jane pop over to the iui turned ivf board to let us know how you are getting on. We'd all love to hear your news 

Wishing you both lots of luck   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## loobylu

Kelly sweetie...are you ok?? Massive hugs to you. Its crap isnt it. I dont know what to suggest...maybe some of the other girls can offer some advice...xxx


----------



## ck6

kelly    i'm very angry on your behalf... seems quite odd to scan on day 13.....is there anyway you can change clinics?? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Morning All

When is it going to stop   ??

KJ - great to read that the chat went so well!  It must be a relief to have a new path and you're on it together!  I can imagine it's very difficult to close the chapter on this part though.  You've been through a lot over many years and it will be hard to let it go.  A new focus will definitely help though  

Rachel MD - I like your Chinese proverb!  Great to hear you're doing so well!

Lucylou - So pleased you popped back to let us know how you are.  I can't imagine how you are going to cope with bedrest from 20 weeks tho!  You don't sound like the sort of person who could just loll about all day!  Eeek!  It will all be worth it though and hope everything continues to be well with you all  

Jess - I would be falling in love with DP all over if he were mine!!  What a gorgeous man!  Any update on the pic saga? 

Cindy - really hope August's IVF works for you but great to have another option in the pipelines!!  Good luck!!

Kelly - hope the decision is coming along.  Really want you to have the best options available - you deserve no less!!

G - so good to hear from you and that you have a plan AND a new washing machine too!!!  A cruise will be sensational and as KJ says - lots of retail therapy beforehand as well!!  Good luck with the pc too!

Caroline - good to hear you're safe from DH today    I'm curious about DH's feelings into ICSI?  If I'm being nosey - just tell me!!

Erica - KJ's the real rock chick!!  She has a been to a zillion concerts this summer and still another plus the V festival!  Lucky lady!!  How's you??  You're so busy with everyone's mentions you seldom tell us about you!   

VIL - BIG APPOINTMENT DAY!!! Hope it's all going to plan!! Thinking of you both   

Cathy - ooooh you must have been sooo tempted to adopt Harris!  How lovely to have a matching pair and can imagine Charlie would be chuffed to bits!!  

LoobyLu - apparently it's only when you move on to IVF that they know for sure that you have an egg in the follicle.  It's an interesting approach your clinic has... really hope that it does work for you this time!!

Julie - how are your ovaries today?  I just realised that was a strange question to ask and not one I could ever imagine asking to anyone in the other world  

Where's Petal this week  If you don't get a chance to post before you go lovely - have a sensational weekend in Rome!!

Jane - sorry to hear about your headache already - ugh!  Really hope you get that BFP    

Hi Molly and Catwoman   

 to everyone else


H xxx


----------



## Holly C

Kelly - you posted while I was still posting.  I really feel this is getting you nowhere and tx is hard enough without this hassle.  It seems ridiculous that the clinic won't do basting on a weekend, they will only scan you the once and you have waited an eternity to get to this point.  I'm furious on your behalf and can only suggest that you investigate other options.  These are the sorts of things we need to let our MP's know about so they can understand the frustrations and wasted time we are up against in this struggle.  Jess P wrote to her MP and felt she really got a chance to have her say.  I know you probably can't even be bothered to think about it at this stage but when you're feeling clearer and have a plan maybe then you might....   

Here for you!!

H xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Kelly

They are so bloody horrible at your clinic  

I think that the best thing for you to do is get yourself some ovulation prediction kits and monitor yourself from day 10.  This might reassure you that you haven't ovulated early but (if you surge on Sunday) will also tell you that you need basting on Monday, not just scanning on Monday.  

I don't know if it's much comfort but last time, Moosey surged on Saturday (you surge 24 hours before ovulating), then had ov pains on Sunday and we thought we'd missed the boat but the clinic basted her on Monday and said it wasn't too late.  

I know this isn't what you want but I wonder if it might let you feel a little bit more in control.

Love Victoria
xxx

PS - If you've got the energy, maybe you could start looking for another clinic and even ring a couple.  At least then you'll know you've got options.  I know it's really expensive but if you can afford it, you might be much happier.  The hfea website has a "Guide to Infertility" you can download which includes a guide to clinics in your area.


----------



## keemjay

VIL and moosey - hope all goes well at your appt today 

kelly - i would be crying too if i were you, in rage and disappointment in equal measures. your clinic takes the biscuit, please look at some other places, i cant bear for you to go thru all this all over again next month  too  

its stopped raining here 

i've just realised i havent got paid for junes work, phoned up to ask payroll whats going on and they say they never recieved my timesheet    as i have to send it to my boss to be authorised and she then passes it on i'm pointing the finger at HER  no wonder i'm feeling so penniless - couldnt work out what on earth had gone on!! on the plus side i did get a payslip giving me £104 of holiday pay which i didnt think i got as i work on the bank....

off out to play now ( lunch and walk with a friend)

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks so much for your support!!!

I have had a good cry and I have called a private fertility clinic already and the lady who answered the phone was lovely.I asked loads of questions and she explained a little about egg donation.She said that obviously they would have to look at our notes from the nhs fertility clinic and that they might be able to use most of their test results.She explained if they think IVF is better suited to us if we donate eggs it knocks the cost from £1500 to £550 So I am going to look after myself keep taking the clomid and get the opk's at the ready and still try bms and see where I get with the crappy nhs-if it all falls on its **** with them atleast me and dh can complain while we are there.

Thanks again for all you support and advice,if you were right infront of me now you would all be getting a huge


----------



## ck6

hope you're ok Kelly ...try and lok into changing clinics...if you possilbly can  


holly...no you're not nosey...as dh and i have a ds also did make another we can fertilise...last time had 5 eggs this time only 3... last time mr r suggested icsi but embroyologist ( oh god bet jess is looking in - that's my excuse)  said no we have a very good lab..dh didn't like to think he couldn't do the job    so its iui..then poss ivf and icsi ?? dh keeps saying this is the one...i keep trying to have one of 'those' chats  ...he just says take one day at a time.... i just want to know how many times we try...


----------



## ck6

[size=20pt]welcome back jilly x


----------



## ERIKA

Cathy - Ahhhhh dog sounds lovely, don't know what I'd do without my fur babies   
VIL - Lots of   for appt today, bet you're excited.
LucyLou - Lovely to hear from you, 12 weeks already, wow   Take care hun.
Loobylu - As far as I know they can't tell if the follies contain eggs when having IUI. I'm at the Birmingham Womens hospital, how do you find yours?   
Holly - Ask anything you like mate, I just don't like to go on about me, don't want to bore everyone & there's not much happening on the ttc side of things, got in my quota of   on holiday (as much as Julie-John I think   ) but I'm having AF twinges now so doubt I made a Greek baby. Feeling frustrated as I want to start the next treatment but finances won't let us for now. Thought I'd love the break but think I'll struggle to do nothing for the rest of the year, I'm just a bit eager. DF is more laid back & willing to wait longer than me.
Kj - Enjoy lunch with your mate &   to your boss for not paying you!
Jane - Hope headache eases off   & lots of   for your IVF.
Caroline - Oooohhhh not long to go now hun   for tomorrow.
Kelly - Glad you seem a bit brighter   & hope you find a good clinic that treat & look after you properly this time. Ttc & treatment is difficult enough without added stresses.
Jilly - Welcome back mate, glad you've had a good break. We did   & by the way the   is fine & dandy!!
Julie - Where are you? Feeding that horse?   Bet you don't share your chocolate.
Weather is awful here. Thunder, lots of rain & now a twister type thing picking the rubbish up. All of my girls have left their desks & are watching it out of the window. Would tell them to get back to work but how can I when I'm on here   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Local radio station have just announced that tornados have hit Birmingham


----------



## loobylu

Thought I had gone a bit gloomy overhead but just looked like rain to me...is it bad where u are Erika?


----------



## ERIKA

Yeah Looby, Moseley got hit. Very interesting to watch I've never seen anything like it before. All the rubbish was picked up from the pavements & was flying high in the sky   & you could see the swirls of grey clouds. 
According to BRMB Saltley, Moseley, Bordesley & Kings Heath have been hit by mini tornados. Damage to shops, trees down & a few road accidents apparently. Lots of roads closed & fire engine sirens.
It went very dark here but has lightened up now so I guess it's over   
Hope we don't have problems getting home tonight mate with all the closed roads.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Wow...just hope I have a house in one piece to go home to. Hope everythings ok at your home .

Keep getting pictures of the wizard of Oz in my head...cows fliying passed my window he he.

Traffic will be a nighmare...have a safe journey home hun and thanks for the warning xx


----------



## Cindy

Hello everyone
On this lovely sunny afternoon, Not!!!!!!where has the sunshine gone?
Girls I am so sorry when I posted last night I meant to say, IUI in August, not IVF sill me, got IVF on the brain, had just read prices before posting!
Kelly I am so sorry your clinic are messing you around, I don't understand them, it's like our life's are in their hands, it really makes DH angry when they mess us around!!!!!!!!
Victoria-In London, how are you? how did app go? I don't need Ivf or IUI to get my pj's on finished work at 3pm today was showered and in them
by 4pm, hee hee but it's cause the weather is so crap, and last night I done the same and had to pick DH up from work and feed someone's cat in my street and there was me at 6pm in my pink pj's feeding this cat, her name is MEAW! so I was there calling MeAW MEAW" anyone saw me must think I'm loopy!
Loobylu GOOD LUCK with all the bms!hope you have some fun,  
KJ did you have a nice lunch? yum yum
Jane hope your headache has eased, and you are ok
Hi to Holly, Erica, Jilly there's too many of you, I think I need a new job, just reading and posting on FF! hee hee
Have a nice nght 
love Cindyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Thanks Cindy....can I ask though (sorry for beind dumb) what does BMS stand for..have thought up all sort of combinations he he...

Logging of soon to face the tornadoes and see if I have any garden furniture left in my garden...

Have a nice night all..(Kelly i hope you feel better..big hugs)

xx


----------



## ERIKA

Loobylu
Kings Heath is closed. 9 people taken to hospital 3 seriously injured. Traffic is gridlocked. Iceland & 4 other shops have had the glass fronts blown in, the roof has come of Greggs, the card shop & Burtons, there are accidents all over, trees down everywhere, roads closed & loads of flooding.
Good luck getting home & I hope there's no damage where you are.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Ahhhhh...i was close with my guesses..but thats much sweeter...

xx

Erika..sounds bad..hope alls ok with you..take care

xx


----------



## Holly C

Morning - it's FRIDAY!!

Caroline - my first coherent thought today was - ahhhh I haven't wished you luck for EC today!!  Really hope it's straightforward and Mr R does a brilliant job!!  Hope you're feeling ok when you read this  

Jess P - how's the nerves?  Have you broken the news to the overflow passengers about the trip in the chav mobile??  How'd they take it??!  Any developments with the pics in the gallery

VIL - how did you get on yesterday??  Hoping for some     news!!

KJ - hope your afternoon out was good and you avoided the showers!

Kelly - good to hear  you were feeling a little more positive yesterday.  Any developments since you posted?

Jilly - great to have you back.  Excellent to hear your break away coincided with o!!  All that BMS would've had the caravan shakin about!  Bet you gave the other campers a good giggle!  Can totally sympathise with your feelings and the customers - ugh!  Names on the list sweetie  

Erica - good to hear you're okay and weren't whisked off to OZ yesterday!!  Sounded and looked really serious on the news and not something you really expect in central England!!  BTW would be great if there was a little 'made in Greece' bubs on the way!!    here's hopin!!

Loobylu - everything ok where you are after the storm??

Cindy - you have to post a pic in the gallery of you in your pjs!  Hilarious that you go feeding the neighbours cat in them!  I was looking after our neighbours cat the other day and went over in my dressing gown.  Anyway - the neighbours had decided to come home that night instead of the next morning as expected and I let myself in to find a semi naked neighbour on the sofa - aarrgghh!  We had a giggle about what the other neighbours would think of me walking home in my bed wear early in the morning!

Julie - hope pc is all better today!  We missed your witty replies yesterday  

Cannot believe we still have gloomy weather..!  Bought a Closer magazine yesterday (don't normally bother with those gossipy mags) but it had about Kylie's two failed IVF attempts...  It transpired that she has had part of her ovaries removed while she undergoes chemotherapy and while they were at it they had developed two eggs in the hope they could freeze an embie or two.  Unfortunately they weren't successful.  So as usual an overblown story and not the full facts.  I had assumed she had done the whole EC/ET etc a long time prior to her discovering the tumour.  Really hope she logs on here for some support  

Slaters!!
H xx


----------



## loobylu

Happy Friday everyone....

No storm damage in my area...hope ericas ok though as she lives more that way..half the main roads out of birmingham were closed last night. DF parents live where the damage was but they luckily missed it too.

Good luck to everyone today whose going for treatment..fingers crossed..

Julie...are u walking like John Wayne yet...Ive been using opk but no sign of anything yet so im giving DF a rest he he ...

xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Well its crappy weather here again and I am still waiting for my rabbit run to be delivered!!4TH morning in a row  I have also got a lady coming to see me in a bit about a self employed job,it's delivering catalogue stuff from NEXT etc... I really hope it's for me as I have been out of work for a few months and I need something to take my mind of things and it would also be ideal to fit around tx as I can rope family in to deliver the stuff when I can't.

As far as tx goes we are going to carry on as normal and hope we might have a chance of catching iui in time-you never know,If it all goes tits up we will complain while we are there(its always better to shout at a person than down the phone) and after that we will seriously look into going privately,I have already started the ball rolling by calling the local private clinic and it actually felt like I was doing something good for myself.anyway we will have to see how it goes.

Erica-are you still with us? I saw the pictures in the paper this morning!! OH ME GOD!! I have got a mental image of you still stood on your doorstep of a blown down house with your jaw on the floor  is everything ok.

KJ-I am so excited for you on your decision to adopt,it's a massive step but a brill one and if anyone can do it you can.The other week I saw a little boy somewhere while I was out and he was with his parents and it didn't look like your average happy familly,he kept smiling at me and I said to dh I could of quite easily have taken him home to look after him.  hope it all goes well!!!


Caroline-best of luck for today!!!


Jillypops-I know its a bit late,but welcome back did you have a nice time??

Big hello ta everyone else out there-hope you have got better weather than me 

Kelly x


----------



## shazia

Good morning lovely ladies,

How is everybody?

Jilly hope you had a lovely hols- am a bit confused though did you just come back to the funeral and then go off again or are you just hiding Anyway glad to hear you were enjoying yourself...in more ways than one by the sounds of things    xxx

KJ Well done sweetheart for getting through a very difficult discussion and making such a monumental decision BUT how exciting. Keep us updated  

CK6 Hope all went well today hun, thinking of you and sending you loads of     . May come to see you soon as mil was trying to arange dates yesterday     

Hey Julie how are you you mad woman? Btw what job do you do as you seem to have an awful lot of free time    

Kelly pleased you are sounding more positive today and have a plan of action. Really hope you haven't missed ov, may those sticks stay clear!!!  

Erika and Looby - hope you are both alright. What is the weather like there today? I would steer clear of hanging knickers on the line just yet  

Well have been for day 10 scan today and have 4 small follies on left side and one on the right 13 x 8, which is a miracle as I don't think I have ever had any on the right. So if all continues along this line am hoping for basting sometime next week. Is it me but does anybody else who is paying for iui find it alot more expensive than they forst thought or were told. My clinic said its about £400 but this cycle so far has cost just under that and I still haven't paid the £300 for basting   does this sound right to you? Also have had an invitation(!) for a smear test and just wondered if its better to wait until treatment is finished before doing that or does it not make a difference   Seriously considering trying for egg share ivf if this one doesn't work which ofcourse it will  

 to Holly, Molly, Manda, Jess, Petal, Eva, Vil,  and the rest of you beauties!!

Shazia


----------



## loobylu

Hi Shazia..congrats on the follies and good luck with the basting next week....

Weathers better here today at least...my home missed it thankfully but Erika lives that way so i hope shes ok...

xx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies & sorry no personals today   I'm not having a good one.
I work in Moseley/Kings Heath & it's so upsetting to see everything. So many houses, shops & cars wrecked. Apparently we are going to loose 70% of the electricity in a bit I guess that's because they will be repairing stuff so I won't be in touch again today. Word is going around work that a repair bloke went to a local road this morning & they have found a six year old under a tree   I work for a building company so when I heard one of the managers say "well we should get some work out of this" I just wanted to explode   insensitive   
On top of that I went to see one of my best mates dads in hospital Weds & got a phone call to say he passed away at 4.30am today, he wasn't even 60. She's an only child & her mom & dad split up a long time ago so she is the ultimate daddys girls. Going to see her this afternoon but I'm so dreading it as I know we'll do nothing but   I thought alot of her dad & the situation brings back all the horrible memories of when I lost my own dad so I'm struggling big time today. 
Emotionally I feel awful & now   pains are really bad & I feel sick.
So sorry for the miserable post.
Hope you all have a fab weekend & special      to Caroline for today.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

Erika sweetheart so sorry you are having such a tough time, sending you a massive   and hoping things start to feel brighter soon.
Take care lovely

Shazia
xxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Sorry Erica...must be awful to be in teh middle of it..and to hear insensitive comments like that as well (b**st*rds)...Sorry too to hear about your mates Dad..Lots and Lots of hugs hun  
You know where we all are if u need a chat...

xx


----------



## Holly C

God what an awful day for you Erica!  Thinking of you and hope this horrible run will be pass soon.

Take good care
H xx


----------



## keemjay

oh Erika - what a horrid day for you   these things always seem to pile up all at once dont they big  on its way down the lines

kj x


----------



## keemjay

morning everyone 

julie shouldnt it be yee'hah, not yipee for you  

i'm running around a bit mad, off to cornwall in an hour or so, or when we get organised  we are getting to Exeter tonight and have a campsite booked, then heading for eden project first thing tomoz

so sorry cant stop for long....
BUT 
shazia  for your follies

Holly - BAD girl buying trashy mags and supporting the gutter press 

Julie - enjoy your babysit 

i havent really had much time to think about our new journey, cant really believe its real, but hoping we will chat this weekend

be back tuesday!! have good weekends everyone
kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Well I'm shutting down my computer now ladies.
Kj, Julie, Holly, Shazia & Looby thanks for the   &   they are needed & very much appreciated.
Apologies for being such a misery   
On a   note before I leave you all, there was a woman on our local news last night who had just given birth to a beautiful little girl. So what you all say.........well this woman had only one ovary & NO fallopian tubes   She was told that her chances of falling pg were millions to one. She'd had eptopic in the past thus no tubes & one ovary. They can only assume that the egg got through a small gap in her scar tissue.......................so friends my message to you all is that miracles really DO happen.
Have a good weekend, love you all.

Erica.xx


----------



## CR

hi ya all.

erika - sorry to hear about the dramas.  what a lovely story about the lady getting preg without any tubes and only one ovary.  like you say, miracles do happen.

julie - ahhhhh, jealous of your babysitting!!  a lovely 5 month old.  i am sure you will have a lovely lovely time.  now don't go feeding the baby chocolate!!!   

holly - hope your reflexology goes really well.

ck6 - HOPE YOUR DAY GOES REALLY REALLY WELL LOVELY!!  TAKE GOOD CARE NOW!!!!  AND LET US KNOW HOW YOU ARE GETTING ON.

kj - have a really good time in exeter.

hi to jillypops, nice to see you back.

hi to VIL, hope your appt went/goes well.

hi to creaky, catwoman, jess, molly and i can't think of anyone else.

yesteray, i got the very tiniest amount of blood smearing in my CM.  of course i thought it was all over and the bleeding would start full scale.  well i had this smearing yesterday afternoon and this morning, now it has seemed to have stopped. but i don't know what to make of it?  has anyone any ideas??
i am sooooooo on tenderhooks, (5 weeks yesterday and first scan not until 2 weeks yesterday), i was more relaxed on the 2ww!!!  it's like i am in no-mans land.  sorry if i sound so ungrateful for where i am!!  i must sound like a right stupid, insensitive c*w.  i suppose if dp and i had told more people it would seem more real, but we decided not to, not sure if we made the right decision or not.

lots and lots of love to you all.  i hope you all have a lovely weekend.
crxxx


----------



## CR

shazia, forgot to say, go girl go, fab news with the follies.

keeping 'em all crossed for you ck6!!  can't wait to hear how you get on.  hope dh lets you on the pc!!

xxxx


----------



## CR

gee, my head is in the clouds, kj hope your weekend goes well with dh and you manage to chat about your new exciting journey.
xxxx


----------



## cathyA

Hi Ladies,

Loobylu and Erica - glad you're Ok with the tornado. Very frightening. We had one last year in Daventry (not as bad as yesterdays) and it was terrifying, especially as i had to cuddle two quivering dogs while it went over! My sis in law lives in Moseley but she was Ok. Luckily shes in a ground floor flat so not much chance of her roof blowing off! Where do you both live? I used to live in Solihull and then Shirley so i know that neck of the woods well. Sorry you're having a bad day Erica. Sometimes it all comes together doesn't it? Keep thinking of that lady with her baby. It's very strange how often it happens that when someone you know dies you hear very quickly about a new life coming into the world. A sort of balance I suppose.

KJ - very jealous - Eden Project. Couldn't go in last year as we had darling charles with us and the owners didn't appreciate what a gardening connoisseur he is! Have a great time.

Hello to the rest of the gang. Must go - lawn to mow!

Cathy


----------



## Holly C

Thanks for your messages Julie and CR.  It was heaven!  What a lovely woman Gay is.  Really intuitive and I feel completely chilled which is why I'm not going to be near the pc again today.  Directions were spot on Julie so I made it in no time.  Thankfully no dramas with anything in the system just my sinus area.  Nothing at all to be concerned with elsewhere so that's a real relief.  Gay is happy to pass the books on to you and they are ready and waiting Julie    Have a lovely evening with bubs - you lucky girl!!  Breathe in those pheromones!!

CR - I agree with Julie - apparently it is very common and doesn't sound like enough to be too concerned about but do call the clinic if you are anxious!

Really good to hear about your follies Shazia!  Not long till basting and I'm sure it's going to be this time round for you!!  That'll fix the work problem  

Looking forward to hearing how today went Caroline!!

Erica - hope by the time you read this things are on the up again.  

KJ - I missed you today but will txt you!!  V jealous and know you'll be lovin it!!  Go easy on the camper  


Byeeeee

H xxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Girls,
    I'm new to iui, so I'm hoping to make new friends here on this thread. I'm normally over on clomid thread.
Had our 1st iui on Tuesday, Gyne said I should have a good chance falling 1st time as there is nothing else wrong with hubby sperm and I'm on clomid also had injection to release egg. so all that needs to happen is egg and sperm do there job. I was also given cyclogest pessaries to help with pregnancy. But since having the pessaries I have had thrush, so that's not so good. I have put in a new thread to see if anyone else has suffered.
                                                            Love The Mouse..


----------



## Holly C

Hi Marsha Mouse

Welcome to the IUI Girls thread.  Hope the 2WW flies for you and that BFP is on it's way!!  

With regard to cyclogest - it's a good idea to continue taking it if you can... however you might want to try using it around the back door to avoid the thrush and/or stop it getting worse....  Hope you don't find this too uncomfortable!!

Holly xx


----------



## ck6

hello.... 
erica hope you are ok sounds like a really awful day you're having.....thinking of you xxxxxx

thanks for all the messages...
well tech i'm an iui girl.....i had egg collection he collected 2 follicles both with eggs in whoppee..the one remaining egg he did iui on so was basted today too the eggs are having icsi performed on them and they will call me tomorrow let me know if they fertislized .....feel a bit bruised inside...go back on monday for egg transfer.  dh came in with me... didn't faint (phew) mr r said you know if the sedation has worked cause they say the consultant is handsome...appenantly i said he was gorgeous !!!!! sorry about my spelling ...still really sleepy  i'll let you know 2 moro  
well done shazia ....good need to see you soon get mil to ring and arrange it xxxx happy birthday to your mummy too
oh sil due to have baby on sunday ...had it at home today while i was having   put in she was having the result come out   her dp delivered it via phone call with instructions!!!! lets hope its an omen as one is born another is made...well i can hope..... see you later ...jess please let off spelling today i'm all over the place...are we having a virtual hen party tooo ? oh yeah loved your photo     caroline xx


----------



## professor waffle

Hi IUI Girlies

Mind if I join you?

Had my first basting today which went well. I'm unexplained, ovulate nomally & DH has excellent sperm counts so I'm hoping for a tiny miracle in 2 weeks time.

Hoping to make it through the 2ww in one piece!


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

It's a bit gloomy again..... I really hope we haven't seen the end of summer!!

Caroline - I've got that song going round in my head 'one way or another.... I'm gonna find ya... I'm gonna gonna gonna gonna getcha'  you know.... those swimmers have got so many opportunities!  Another great Mr R story   Really hope it's good news on Sunday and hope you're feeling better today  

Welcome Professor Waffle!  Hope the 2ww won't drag and we're here to help you get thru it    

Ugh - lots of boring cleaning to do so will love and leave you for now!

H xx


----------



## Holly C

to each and every one of you!

H xx


----------



## Holly C

OOoops better start a new thread...

New home this way >>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33805.msg397990.html#msg397990

H xx


----------



## Holly C

2005 POSITIVE VIBE CAMPAIGN​
     

CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs 9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers

     

Sunny24 01.08.05
Jazzmine 08.08.05
Alicat 09.08.05
Marsha Mouse 09.08.05
CK6 14.08.05
Professor Waffle 14.08.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Catwoman
Shazia

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

       

Kelly Dallard
Eva04
Ms Jules
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF


----------



## Cindy

Hi girlies
What horrible weather for the weekend, how are you all?
I'm ok, went out FRiday affo down the beach with my mate and her 2 year old, she is so lush, we was playing ball and I was chasing her and she was screaming with laughter, I just so want a little one, my mate is trying for another one, and her DH smokes, and drinks everyday, and I bet they catch straight away, but hey that's the way of the world, (she doesn't know about me ttc)
Also one of my employees as just had her baby, a little boy only 51b 14ozs tiny, so I went this morning and got some pressies, I ordered flowers off the company, then the girls in work had a collection it was only £30, but you should see what I got loads of sales on so I got three outfits, and a ME TO YOU, little globe with special boy on, I'm going take them to her next week, it'll be hard with me being so senstive at the moment, she was really lucky come off the pill one month caught the next! but hey we all have to go through this seeing little babies and it hurts us all.
haven't got anything planned for the rest of the weekend, just rented some dvds, so going cutch up with DH, in my pj's with my kitties.
Good luck to all you in the 2ww!
have a nice weekend
love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Cindy-your evening in sounds fab,its so nice to just chill out sometimes. 

Me and dh chilled last night,ordered in a chinese watched casualty then watched pirates of the carribean,lovely cosy evening.All up and fed this morning and now we are hanging around thinking of something to do!!!


Hope you all have a nice weekend

Kelly x


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
its really quiet on here the weekend, 
How is everyone? Hope you have all had a good weekend,
I went to the gym this morning, going try and go regular maybe stop me thinking so much about ttc, then went out for a spin with DH on his moterbike! it was fun I went from PJ QUEEN to BIKER CHICK!hee hee     DH only recentky bought it, it's well nice, and he loves it, boys and their toys eh?
Just had our tea we had Roast chicken dinner which was very yummy really stuffed now!
Kelly how are you? what did you and DH end up doing?
going have a bath so better go
love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
1st August soon please let it bring        FOR US ALL!!!!!!!!!!LETS BE GREEDY AND LETS ALL HAVE THE GOOD LUCK WE DESERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holly C

Morning all!

Hope you've all had good weekends!

Julie - sounded like you both really loved your time with little'un and know how you would really rather be spending your Saturday nights!  Ugh - the party sounded awful.  Now there is nothing wrong with having a few drinks and being silly but throwing up and passing out is just not where we are at these days is it!!  Nice to have your apptmt to look forward to - will make Monday pass more quickly!!

Hi Cindy - sounds like you had a lovely weekend too!  Excellent to get out on the bike and feel the wind in your face!

Jess - ooooh hope you log on before tomoz!! We wanna hear how much fun your hen's party was - the chav mobile and all..... Thinking of you and hope the sun comes out - it's the least it could do!!  GOOD LUCK and HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY  

Kelly - sounded like you had a night like ours on Saturday night!  Nothing better than staying in on a wet night with Casualty  

Jilly - so annoying the sun came out just as you got home again    Hope the break away has really helped you relax.

Caroline - what's the news hun?  How did everything go

We had a really nice weekend.  On Saturday we went to a wildlife park that has all British species. We love that sort of thing.  Really gorgeous red squirrels, badgers, foxes, bunnies, red deer, munct jacs, snowy owls including one you could even pat and did a little dance when you did - sooo cool.  We then went farm shopping - well you know - bought some berries and vege etc from a farm shop.  We stayed in on Sat night as you know then on Sunday we decided to go to Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich and Deal for a look.  We mainly kept driving.... but thought Deal was nice and had lunch in Sandwich.  On the way home we came via Canterbury so we timed how long it would take Julie.  Surprisingly it was only about 1hr 20 so it's not the issue I thought it could be.

Hi to everyone else!!
H xx


----------



## Holly C

I think it would take about 30 mins from Maidstone to Canterbury as it takes us about 50 min to get to Maidstone from ours...

xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Hi all
no personals as i haven't had time to read through. i am waiting for my Aunt Flo to arrive. Strange wanting her to arrive so i can go and get my bloods done - yet every month before been very much  . and I hate the fact it's drawing this cycle out just to irritate me and perhaps make me think i might get lucky...huh. I am on day 33 and everyday for the last 5 days i have been convinced that it's started. Just hate anything that gets my hopes up as i know that it will come on the 11th hour of day 35! (i usuall have periods 28-32 but has gone to 35 before).
BOO
Anyway have i missed much? We have been quite busy DF is looking for a job out of London - so possible relocation in near future along with treatment. I like the fact that this combination will take my mind off things. 
Julie - sounds like you had fun. I know you will become a mum. I do believe that once your body knows what it's doing that it's far easier to fine tune treatment. I know you must get bored of people saying that - but i truly believe it.  
Catwoman - i studied Music (if you heard some dodgy pianist practising then probably me!)
Cindy - are you testing today?? Good Luck if so....   
Sunny24, Jazzmine, Alicat, Marsha Mouse, CK6 and Professor Waffle - HOPE YOU'RE ALL RESTING AS MUCH AS YOU CAN _ PLENTY OF WATER!       Looking forward to lots of BFP's
Love 
Eva x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

CR - Don't worry about a bit of spotting.  It's really, really common and usually no problem at all.  It must feel like the weeks are crawling by for the scan.  Thinking of you.

Holly C - That wildlife place sounds great - where was it?

Erika - Poor you - it sounds like you've been having a horrible time.

CK6 and Professor Waffle       for the 2ww.

Hi to Cathy, Cindy, Kelly, Marsha, Julie, Kim and Eva and everyone else.

Quick update - Moosey and I saw the doc who said that even though Moosey's FSH was 14.2 we might be able to do IVF with her eggs.  We are both pretty sceptical about this but they're going to repeat the FSH and we might give it a go if it's dropped significantly but otherwise I'll hopefully be giving eggs to Moosey.  We'll know a lot more towards the end of the month once the results of a load more tests are back......

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Holly C

Yes Julie me too  

VIL- I'm not sure if 14.2 is all that bad either.... I've read other posts of women who have managed a BFP with over 20 believe it or not..!  I was concerned with mine at 10.3 so frantically did some searches and discovered this, which was reassuring and I know other ladies on here who have higher than 14.2 and are still pursuing IUI.  Anyway - you could always try the old wheatgrass if you did decide to go with Moosey's but if you feel you have pursued this angle for long enough then so be it and time to move on with your new plan, which sounds great too.  Hope it all sorts itself out before too long as I can imagine it will be doing your head in    The wildlife park is near Lingfield in Surrey/Sussex on the road to Hastings - just loved the red squirrels!  Two little baby ones with silver tails chasing each other about the trees!!

Hi Eva - the bring on AF dance is on her way to you            

H xx


----------



## professor waffle

Hi ladies

thanks for all the   vibes. Sorry there are no personals but I'm still trying to keep track of you all & where you are up to, have a memory like a sieve at the best of times  

I've actually had a really bad tummy since last week & Saturday it was really bad so ended up on the sofa with a hot water bottle on my tum. I don't think it's to do with the IUI but rather something I ate as my cons said I shouldn't get any cramping or pain, also the pains are high up across my diaphragm & under my boobs. Anyone have any ideas what it might be? Just worried this may affect implantation 

Hope AF arrives for those who want it &   for those lovely ladies who dont'!


----------



## ck6

hello how you girls doing .... where has the summer gone   

just a quickie from me... egg transfer today only one embryo but it was a grade one...so for 42 not bad....cons did assisted hatching as the outer shell can be quite hard on us older women..but the needle went through like butter...so really at a loss as to what our problem is !! probably not doing   enough ...anyway...going to milk it this time dh will be doing all the work.... offically on 2ww now....

hope jess pops on sometime ...but if not I hope you have a lovely day and the sun shines on you.....much love caroline xxxxxxxxx


right better go for a lie down


----------



## Holly C

Excellent news Caroline!  Sounds like all your recent efforts have paid off!  You can't do better than that!!

   for the 2ww and enjoy putting your feet up!

H xx


----------



## shazia

[size=15pt]GOOD LUCK JESS FOR TOMORROW, HOPE YOU HAVE THE BEST DAY

            

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## shazia

hello everyone

 Jillypoo so glad you are back and had a relaxing time, now don't go and ruin it all by working too hard tonight ok? Are you on a natural 2ww now? If so     sweetie. xxx

CK6 congrats for et today, make sure you are spoiled rotten honey, lie on that sofa and just watch rubbish on discovery health!!! OR (great idea coming up!!!!) ring doony and tell her you need to take it easy and maybe she'll rush to your aid and bring me with her!!!! Good or what    

Welcome to the newbies professor waffle and marsha mouse, loads of luck with 2ww and treatments.

I would just like to take this opportunity to tell you all that I love my GP!!!! He is the best dr in the world! I feel I need to pass this info on as most people do not have much faith in theirs so this is a miracle. He had been so on the ball with all of my fertility problems never sending me away, alweays listening and never rushing to get me out for his next patient. I had an appointment today, well actually it wasn;t for me it was for ds but he was quite happy to deal with my query about referral for ivf egg share straight after. He went through all my treatment and options and never put forward his views which I really appreciated, and was quite happy to do the referral. He is amazing and I love him  
Anyway the clinic is the Nuffield hospital in Woking does anybody know anything about this one? I spoke to a very helpful lady there today who told me that their success rate is 48% the 2nd highest in the country!

Well seem to have waffled on long enough.

Big hugs to you all

Shazia
xxxxxx


----------



## ck6

shazia what happened to the icons on your jess post ?? they've been cut in half no they're ok now....
been on the sofa all day watching big brother live 'baby doll' did fall asleep ...wander why  anyway going to bed dh took a good picture of the embryo also one of me in those lovely gowns..from behind he's threating to post it on here ...it me smileing...sort off ...well vertically anyway    ...you can come down shazia..but you'll have to make you're own tea   oh great news about your gp !! our clinic is also nuffield

[size=30pt]good luck for your wedding day jess and your dh!

sorry holly ..had to do big writingxx thank you everyone for your    thinking....off to bed for some shut eye


----------



## CR

hello lovelies.

shazia, sorry can't help you with the nuffield in woking.  but the nuffield in tun wells is fab!  i am sure you have heard, holly, julie, ck6 and me rave about it.  they are all very very lovely and very very patient.  so hopefully for you the nuffield name will bring you the same service that we get from tun wells.
your doc sounds fab.

vil, thanks for your words.  you are right, the scan is taking so long.  week on thursday. 
sounds hopeful for moosey re the fsh levels, 14 doesn't sound really bad.  good luck.  are you or have you been taking wheatgrass tabs??

julie, ahhhhh, your weekend sounds lovely, except the party!!  hope you had a good reflexology appt today.  i left all my reflexology luck there for you and holly.  be sure to pick it up now!!  hope you have finished walking like john wayne!!

ck6, you the girl with your buttery eggs!  mr r is such a character, i think he must have a part time job as a comedian.  be sure to milk the resting and dp doing everything.  you have had lots of very expensive treatment now remember to tell him  

jess, YOU GETTING MARRIED IN THE MORNING!!  loads and loads of congratulations to you and dp, now dh!!!  i hope your day is very very special.  let you off the 21 x wheatgrass tabs for tomorrow ok  

hello to newbies.

special hellos to petal b, molly, jillypops, and it's late i can't remember any more names.

pls send in the   , i did another test today.  think i needed the reassurance of the bleeding from thurs, fri, sat and sun.  it was a good strong dark line.  but the clinic have told me that any hcg stays in your system for at least a week after any miscarriage, so i guess the line told me nothing really!!  send in those   !!
tiniest smearing of pink blood thurs, small amount of brown staining friday, very small amount of red blood saturday morning (after non-BMS i think!!), very small amount of brown staining sunday morning.  so dp and i have turned celibate now until 12wks, after the advice of a friend in a similar condition!!  so our holiday will be very well behaved in a couple of weeks!!
i did get a bit concerned because the blood co-incided with the right time for the heart forming, hence i thought the heart forming had failed and a miscarriage was pending.  so my emotions have been up and down, and i am constant knicker checking.
gee, it doesn't get much easier.  

but i still hope all my FF special friends can be worrying with with me in the same condition very very soon.  loads of good luck and pos vibes to you all.
crxxxx

ps MORE CONGRATS TO JESS!!
pps  sorry i forgot to mention holly, how mean of me.  your weekend sounds really relaxing.  when do you start treament again?  are you decided on your course of action as yet?


----------



## CR

ck6, you are sooooooo bad using big letters!!!


----------



## ck6

cr..well it is a special occasion.....i think you do knicker check for a while...i know i did with ds  i had spotting at 6 weeks and was sure it was over...but it wasn't...so keep checking those knickers  ( oh that came out as knockers first time i wrote it ..made me laugh!!) ..mr r is lovely can't fault him.....xx really going 

well done jess you'll be mrs someone by the time you read this  we're with you !! in mind  xxx


----------



## ck6

oh forgot to say to julie and holly ..the notice is not up at the clinic now, and mr r said it was for ivf, but he is going away at the end of august, mr wilcox will be covering....


----------



## Holly C

Morning!  Lovely to have the sun shining here at last and just in time for Jess P's big day!!  Hope you have the time of your life Jess  

I don't know if all of you have been following Charliezoom's story but she has just posted on the BFP Girls thread.  What a brave and corageous, loving person she is.  I feel for them both so much with all they've been through.  

CR - I'm sure everything is ok but please do check it out if you are worried.  It's not good to be worrying away.  This maybe where the girls on the BFP thread can help you as they will have had experience of it.  Having said that Caroline has reassured you - so I'm sure it's all in hand and it's only natural for you to worry... think I completely contradicted myself there!!  Anyway - thinking of you and wishing next Thursday to come round really really quickly!!  In answer to your question - I'm getting a few tests done to check out my FSH and DH's swimmers as well as my Foresight results before I commit to the next treatment date.  We  should be armed with info in the next couple of weeks and will make a decision from there for when we will go again and if we will do a natural cycle....  Good news is that the progesterone cream is really helping.  I'm up to day 25 with no sign of AF after ovulating day 14 yeeeehhaaa!

Hi Shazia - was thinking of you this morning as there should be news of basting soon  So pleased you got on so well with the Dr yesterday!  It's so good when you find a professional who really listens and has enough knowledge to advise and listen to you.  Mine wouldn't have a clue    KJ went to the Nuffield  Woking and I'm sure she wouldn't mind you pming her with any questions.  

Julie - Fantastic to hear you've really got into the books!  I did mean to leave a bar of Galaxy with them but completely forgot on my way there!  I know what you mean - I just sat reading them nodding my head and couldn't put them down...  So pleased reflexology was good and let's just hope Gay has given you CR's magic.  I'm still feeling the benefits from Friday and must give her a call....  Ugh about Friday's reception  

Hi Jilly - hope your night back at work wasn't too hard going!!

Eva - any signs of AF yet??

Caroline - thanks for passing on info about Mr R - might postpone tx until he's back....

Back laters
H xxx


----------



## Holly C

Code:


[SIZE=27px][font=Verdana]FONE'S HAD HER TWINS!!!![/font][/SIZE]

Molly Katharine, born 20:23, 1 August, 5lbs 3oz

Thomas Graham, born 20:24, 1 August, 6lbs 9oz

Wooohoooo CONGRATULATIONS IUI GIRL!!!

Holly xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Jess - All the best for your big day. And what a day it is - blue skies and sunshine!!!!!    I hope you have a happy life together.  

Fone - CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR TWO BABIES.     

CR - will you move onto the BFP thread - or have you already? I am sure everything will be fine.  

Julie - the reflexology sounds wonderful. I would love to have some more acupuncture or reflexology but money is too tight. Sounds wonderful though! Do you think it helps with fertility then?

How are you Holly?   No sign of my AF at the moment Day 34. Just feel irritated as keep feeling it coming - but just doesn't... grr  

Love to all
Eva


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Had no idea about Charliezoom. Really very upsetting   She is so very strong and I am pleased that she seems quite positive about the future.
Eva


----------



## MollyW

Morning everyone

Just a quickie, but wanted to say

                   
 Congratulations Jess and DP (DH!) 

Hope you had a fantastic day, the  is shining for your special day. Yippee!

Love Molly
x
                   

 to everyone else... x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Congratulations Fone   and Jess    

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Hello lovelies...........so much to catch up on again. I am feeling a bit better though, well I think I am   
I went to see my friend Friday & we just   together. Did lots of talking & the hospital want to do a post mortem as they can't understand what happened so I think the funeral may be next week. I'm having the   from hell............so painful & very heavy. On the plus side I think this is my first proper period in a while. I found that doing the 3 IUI's back to back meant I never bled properly (sorry if tmi) so in a way although it's painful it's nice to see my body going back to normal. I have talked to DF about starting treatment before the end of the year but he thinks I need the rest so we'll have to wait & see   Just to round off a bloody awful week, my ex husband phoned Friday, crying, to tell me that he'd just found out that his dad had cancer. What can you say to that? Liver or lungs they think but are doing tests at the moment. That upset me but so did the fact that he turned to me as we've been apart 4-5 years & I thought it very sad that he didn't feel he could turn to anyone else. This week isn't off to the best start, a colleague sent me an infected mail & now my computer doesn't work   which is why I haven't been in touch. I'm off desk hopping again this week. Anyway enough of all this, apologies now for anyone missed or any mistakes........
Jess -      have a fabulous day & wishing you a long & very hapy life together.
CR - It's natural to be worried in your position but I'm sure that everything is ok so try & be calm & that scan will be here before you know it. Step away from those   sweetheart you don't need them anymore.
Cathy - Hope you're ok, thanks for lovely thoughts   
Holly - Your w'end sounds lovely & the trip to the wildlife park sounds great. I love all animals, hope you got some pics   I haven't read Charliezooms story but will be off to have a look in a bit.
KJ - Hope you have a great time away   at least the weather has picked up.
MarshaMouse/ProfessorWaffle - Hello   & welcome to the thread. Wishing you both lots of luck with the 2ww.
CK -Great news    oooohhhh how exciting. Everything is sounding great, milk it hun & get plenty of rest.
Julie - Babysitting sounded fab   & yes it does remind you how badly you want it doesn't it. I took my niece & nephew to the fair on Sunday & was feeling exactly the same. Your w'end sounded great (except the party, bet you're glad you missed most of it   ) Reception & changed hours on Friday, very rude   maybe they should get you some chocolate to compensate!
Jillypops - Hope the 1st night back went ok   that back-to-work feeling is   isn't it. At least you're nice & chilled, bit like my cat   
VIL - Everything is sounding fab & wishing you lots of   whichever route you end up taking.
Shazia - Your   sounds lovely & it's nice to have a good story after some of the ones we've been reading lately.
Molly - Hope you're ok   
Fone - Wowwwww congratulations    hope you're all ok.
Eva - Hope   turns up soon, arrange to go somewhere nice, she's bound to show up!
 Cindy, Kelly, Catwoman & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Erica

Poor you - you're having a really rough time at the moment.  Make sure you lean on us lot here if you need to.  

Victoria
xxx


----------



## BunBun

Congratulations to Jess & DH on your wedding day.


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Erika - I'm sorry you are having a rough time.   I hope things pick up again xx
i did a sneaky pregnancy test and negative as expected (but you always have the 'what if' in the back of your mind don't you!). i just am desperate for AF to come and can't understand why i am not even feeling pre menstrual!!!!!! v odd. 
Just want to get going now..

Eva xx
I ate a WHOLE packet of Liqourice Allsorts today. Am on a real 'E' high tonight...... as you can tell I am preparing my body to be a temple (Liquorice Temple) for IUI


----------



## shazia

i'm here i'm here


----------



## shazia

Jilly

So sorry had to pop away for a while I wasn't ignoring you, if you have to go I'll def catch up with you tomorrow. Still not sure about basting as not much happened when went on Monday so dh and i have upped dosage slightly(!) so shall see if any progress tomorrow.

Missed you hun
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

I will be day 15 tomorrow and last month i think the basting was either day 17 or 19 can't quite remember but i have a feeling that my ovaries have stopped responding so well to the drugs which is exactly what i did when on clomid


----------



## shazia

i hope so i really do i shal let you know how i get on tomorrow and if they have suddenly sprouted i shall know its down to your follie dance  

Just read your post will go have a butchers


----------



## CR

shazia, hope your follies are playing ball and you can baste soon.

erika, hope your af clears up soon and stops being so bad   
good luck with whatever course you and dp decide to take.

holly, good luck with your foresight and other tests.

julie, you mentioned accupunture not directly assisting fertility.  i defo recall aussie meg mentioning there being evidence supporting the use of accupunture in ttc.  well, i am sure i did, hence it encouraged me to try it out even if i mis-read!!  
you and holly are very right about the reflexology being so relaxing.  i did fall asleep a couple of times.  i probably dribbled i am sure!!  although gay mentioned that the body heals itself better whilst you are asleep, so i thought ok that is permission to fall asleep and dribble to my heart's content!!!  

jillypops, so hope work is not too much hard work.

goodnight lovelies.
crxxx

ps shazia i'm follie dancing for you too!!


----------



## shazia

thanks cr should be massive by tomorrow then  
how you feeling hun? why aren't you in bed    

Poo have looked at the thread and is very confusing looks like that first post should be at the end after all the congrats, makes it even sadder really doesn't it


----------



## shazia

Having to go to bed now am knackered as been to brighton today and all that sea air has done me in!! Also my follies need the rest for that huge growth spurt they are going to do sometime tonight  .

Love ya and leave ya cr and poo


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR

jillypops, you are so bad with the big letters.

6weeks tomorrow.  feeling not too bad.  the tiniest amount of brown smearing today.  called clinic about scan next week (wednesday morning), and they are not concerned with the bleeding as long as it is not period flow and not bright red.  i did have tiny bit of bright red, but i think i am getting too sensitive about it all.  thanks for asking.  i am getting really concious that some people might not want to hear my news on this thread, so i won't post too much more about me me me.

i still want to know how you are all getting on though and want to support you all.  so i'll just talk about you lot ok!!

defo recommend the reflexology sessions if you find one as good as the one that julie angel found. she is F.A.B!!
no more sessions of either accu or reflex for me though until a bit further down the line.
love to all you crazy girls, good night jillypops and hugh follie shazia!!
crxx


----------



## CR

just thought, jess is a mrs jess now.  how lovely!! arhhhh, come over all romantic!!

congrats mrs jess and mr jess
xxxx

ennnnnnnjoy your honeymoon!!


----------



## babyfish

I'M BACK!!  I MISSED YOU GUYS.  DID THINK ABOUT YOU ALL LOTS - PLEASE FORGIVE ME  

I'm so sorry that I went AWOL for so long.  My computer broke and hard-drive needed overhauling so was without for a week or so and then it was around the same time as 2ww and of course got a BFN, and frankly just couldn't face doing, thinking, talking, writing about the whole baby thing.  So I just had a bit of time-out to give my brain a rest.  Although obviously we were still trying to get preggers. 

On that front... We had done our 2nd IUI and I was still feeling like I wasn't getting the best care.  Baring in mind that we were doing this privately and that I have a medical history that would make most doctors' toes curl.  But I just didn't feel like the consultant was dealing with us as a 'special/unusual' case.  My health is so complicated and could have such enormous implications on either getting pregnant or being pregnant and it just felt a bit like we were being 'humoured'.  Sorry if this isn't being explained too well.  Anyway, was chatting to an aquaintance and she gave me all her baby-making history. Told she would never get pregnant, a 1 in a million shot.  Had 5 IUI's and 3 IVF's - nothing.  Anyway, she has just had her 2nd baby naturally.  Filled me with such hope and optimism. She recommended a fab Urologist who had done the magic.  Cutting the story short.  Went to see him, and he's done some much further investigations on dh and found some abnormalities that we didn't know about and he's been on a course of antibiotics (this was the same process as this girl went through by the way just before they fell pg both times).  Dh has a further test at the end of the week to see how the sperms are doing since - should be very interesting.  In the meantime, we had our NHS IVF consultation at St Marys Paddington.  What a fabulous place! The consultant was just so lovely.  But very concerned about my illness (Auto-immune Haemalytic Anaemia - ask if u want more info) and said "getting pregnant and or managing you through a pregnancy could be fine but it could be life or death and I want everyone on board from St Mary's, the Hammersmith and the Royal Free when we do the IVF".  At last - someone who understands that I'm not just some princess who's throwing her toys out because she's not pregnant after trying for 5 mins!  Started monitored cycle thing.  All seemed to be going just fine and I thought I was home free until Doc called me to say that blood test after ovulation (something that was never done privately - so ****** OFF!) showed that I have very low progesterone and therefore, would never have been able to get pregnant in a million years if that's what the levels are.  CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?  Why wasn't this picked up before I did IUI and spent squillions of pounds?  Livid - They never did the f*ing blood test!  AND during all of this I had an 'episode' with my illness and ended up in hospital for 2 nights last week.  Avoided blood transfusion thankfully but am on big dose of steroids again, look like a hamster and can't stop eating.  But feel better.  Next appointment at St Marys for an update is next Thurs at which point, we'll be able to see what the next move is.

So, there you go!  Am feeling very up and down.  Totally fed up with the unfairness of it all.  My best friend is due with 2nd in October, our other best friends who got married 12 weeks ago got pregnant on honeymoon - they weren't even trying - THRILLED!!!  Other close friends also 16 weeks.  Had people for dinner on Sat and all they talked about was schools and summer camps and blah blah blah.  Just feel like my face is being rubbed in it.  But I don't need to tell you lot - you all know exactly what I mean.  In my sensible positive moments I know it will happen one way or another - even if we adopt - which we're seriously considering, but the enormity of being sick for so long and then struggling with this (which I thought would always be the pay off for being ill) just gets too much to handle sometimes.  I never knew I could cry so much.

Today is another day and I've been up since 5.00am (steroids stop you sleeping!) and I feel ok.  

Hope the above didn't bore you too much - but needed to get it off my chest.

Glad I'm back and I really am sending you all so much  .

Will check in later.

Fish xx


----------



## Holly C

Wow Babyfish!  So great to hear from you - welcome back!!  We all wondered where you had got to and hoped you were ok - big   to you - you've been through massive stuff.  I'm really annoyed about not having your progesterone tested earlier too   that just seems so negligent!  I'm so pleased you have found a clinic that is treating you how you would expect with all the worries you have.  Really really hope that a BFP is not far away.  It's so reassuring when you hear positive stories from other people - really gives  you hope and of course there are loads of fantastic ones on this site too.

CR - now please don't feel you can't talk about you - of course we want to hear how you are!!  There may be times though when we can't reassure you not having had the experience, which is where you might find the BFP thread handy  

Erica - sending you a massive    What a horrible time it is for you.  I hope the coroner's report will help explain what happened and hopefully this will make it easier for you all in some way.    infected emails   and ex ... not what you need right now!

Shazia - here's hoping for some massive follie growth today    

Jilly - hope you've got the rotas sorted and everyone is under control up there!!

Eva - Your situation must be doing your head in!  What a nightmare.... Is it worth querying it with the clinic to see if they can do a scan or some bloods or something to see what is going on?  Really hope the licorice allsorts helped - my fav too!

KJ - looking forward to you logging on to tell us all about your trip away!

Julie - hope the effects of reflexology are still lasting!

Still no AF for me either but feel she's on her way.  I want to get a FSH test done so I'm hanging out for arrival too but I'm not being impatient as day 26 is is great for me! 

Everyone else got rain??  Is summer really over?? 

H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all, just a quickie (bet we've all had a few of them   especially round ov time) I'll be desk hopping all week so will have to be extra sneaky   
Thanks for all the hugs & lovely thoughts they mean alot to me. My friends dads funeral is next Tues. I spoke to her last night & am visiting tonight. The hospital have taken what biopsies they want & released the body so that she can arrange the funeral. They said their investigations will take 6-8 weeks   but at least she has been able to get things moving. So my emotions will go to extremes next week, funeral Tues & wedding Fri how far apart are those 2 things?
VIL - Thanks for hugs   they were appreciated, hope you & Moosey are well.
Eva - Hope AF arrives soon & yes you always hold out that bit of hope. If we don't have hope what do we have   Whole box of liquorice allsorts.....go girl   
Jilly - I don't think it's the site I think it's you that needs maintenance   Your chats with Shazia crack me up. Hope work was ok & that you got the rotas sorted.
Shazia -   for next scan, I'm sure those follies will have grown. I found that 2 days made so much difference.
CR - Oooohhh scan on Weds   bet you can't wait. Of course we want ALL of your news hunny, we want to share your journey & by the time it comes to our turn you will have taught us all we need to know!   
Babyfish - Great to have you back & sorry to hear you've had such a hard time   New clinic sounds great so hopefully you will now receive the very best care.
Holly - Sorry to upset you missy but we've got glorious   sunshine here today. It's very warm & I'm wearing a thin strapped summery top. Tornados last week, sun today, maybe we will have a blizzard Friday   Hope you're ok matey & have a good day.
Julie - Morning Mrs Wayne how ya doin? Riding that horse again? Apologies for upsetting you my posts must sound really awful at the moment maybe I should   I've been going through the yellow pages & have found what looks like a great place that does loads of treatments including acupuncture & reflexology so I'm going to give it a go too.......you lot have talked me into it   Could do with reducing stress levels & I'll also feel like I'm still doing some sort of treatment if that makes sense   I can't not do anything at all.
Hello   all you other lovely IUI ladies, have a great day.

Erica.xx

PS. Why are my quickies never quick?


----------



## ck6

oh dear me and daytime telly ..if anyone can see a tv channel 5 tips to conceive...on after the break ..so now...not sure if its zita west... he called her zita ?? i'll be back later caroline xx


----------



## Holly C

Thanks Caroline - just caught the end of it.  Probably helpful for women who are at the start of the journey but not for us 'old hacks' !  Wish that GP could've shut up a bit more to let Zita West get her 2p in!!

H xx


----------



## keemjay

hellooooo 
absolutely had to do jobs before coming on here this morning - i HATE unpacking. the house is a tip, didnt know where to start (read LOTS of Harry Potter in bed while i was deciding  )...its getting better now tho....didnt help that i kicked a pint of snakebite all over the bedroom yesterday, down the wall, all over the place so bed/bedside table all had to be moved and stay there while carpet dried out! just adds to the chaos  just been to pick up beetle from garage, hopefully all fixed for dh so he can stop breaking down all over the place.....but guess what....the camper needs to go in again  we reached cornwall to find handbrake didnt work, so much for passing an MOT!! cars...who'd have 'em 

hey fishy  great to hear from you, what a mare you've been having, glad to hear that someone is finally listening to you and giving you the treatment you deserve...

Erika - big  for you and all your horrid things, keep strong hun, you will get through it 

cant remember any more news  so sending a bucket load of  to everyone

well we had a fab weekend -weather couldve been better but it was sunny on monday for Keane so thats all that mattered. we were so lucky cos we went to the Eden Project just after lunch so we could wander and chill before the concert, we were just walking around the outside terraces mid-afternoon when Keane came on the stage to do a sound check. they then proceeded to do song after song, prob doing half their set and delighting people who didnt have tickets for the evening. it was soooo cool, standing in the sun and having a great view. we were soo excited we had to go the bar immediately and have cider  there was a hog roast at 6pm which we enjoyed and 2 support bands on who were ok but we made the most of the cool eveing drawing in and went into the humid tropics biome and had a nice wander (those who've been there know it can be BOILING in there) they had music playing in there too which was nice.
Keane were on at 10pm by which time they had lit up the biomes from inside so they were glowing in the dark, looked amazing (and by which time we had had lots of cider )we got quite near the front - was such a small crowd so it wasnt hard....they were BRILLIANT as usual and my legs are killing me from jumping up and down and our voices are hoarse. afterwards there was live music and dj's up in the visitors centre and a bar set up there too (more cider ) it was open to everyone but basically it was like a private staff party as most punters had gone home. they played all this jazz funk and had these dancing robots (sounds naff but was really good) finally got kicked out at 1am and then had to get ourselves back to the camper...on foot...2 miles...it was pitch black once we got out on to the road which leads you out....never seen such dark, no light AT ALL and we had no torch....but as we were ****** as farts it didnt matter, the stars were out of this world, we saw 4 shooting stars and the milky way, it was awesome....we were singing Cold Play 'look at the stars, see how they shine for yoooo' tried to drag dh into the bushes for a romp but he wasnt having any of it  really dont know how we found the campsite but we somehow managed it and rolled into bed about 2.30am after eating some pot rice thing that seemed to take hours to rehydrate with boiling water. my head hurt yesterday morning.....then we had to pack and come home  but it really was the best day out we've had in a long time 
and today is our 9th anniversary and my card was of a dog balancing a bonio on his nose and it says i am allowed to get a doggie, have been pestering dh for months and he's been digging his heels in (he had pet over-exposure when growing up) but now i have the go ahead  my only worry is that i'm quite an allergic person but some dogs seem ok, others awful, how will i know which dogs gonna set me off, i cant keep taking them home to try them out  i grew up with a fairly long haired dog and managed......

anyway i'll stop waffling on about me, just feel so full of beans today 
and its only 2 days till i meet holly and molly, anybody else ending in 'olly' want to come along 

love ya all

kj xxx


----------



## shazia

Hey all

  Think I may need all of you to get together to do follie dance as the four on the left hand side have decided to go away on hols and the one on the right seems to be trying to get over too many   as is being very sloooooowwww at grooowwwing. Back again on Friday!!!!!! Anybody any ideas on how to get the little bu**er to put a spurt on?

Sorry no personals just enough time to let you all know whats NOT going on.

Apologies for selfish post


----------



## keemjay

will that do shazia 

julie - im dont know where we'll get doggie from - dont even know what sort tho am drawn to collie cross sorts. part of me wants a puppy as i'll be able to have it from the beginning, all cute and snuggly and bring it up from scratch. as i'll prob never be able to do this with a baby i think i should have this experience as a substitute, but then i feel guilty at all those poor little waggers at the rspca needing homes


----------



## BunBun

For Shazia's follies   
Good luck with getting a furbaby KJ.
I got my 1st chinchillas(twin girls - sadly both now passed on) from a rescue sent DH had to stop me from saying that I'd have any small/fluffy animal that needed rehoming. The 3rd chinchilla was also an unwanted pet (my baby) & I found my cockatiel in the street, dh didn't think much of him when he arrived home to find a bird sitting in the living room but wouldn't be without him now. 4th chinchilla(horrible madam)was a present from dh, 5th, 6th & 7th(little baby only survived for a day) chinchillas are the babies. 
Sorry waffling on a bit there. 
I think we have found a possible way of moving forward but are still at the early stages so not much to say on the topic. Hopefully by the end of next week I will have some answers as dh will be on holiday for the week & he will have no excuses for avoiding the subject, plus he owes me big time as he gone & bought a 2nd motorbike to do up .


----------



## keemjay

btw shazia - just remembered i read you asking about woking nuffield - that was (as holly cleverly remebered ) where i had my IUI's. clearly they didnt work but the clinic was on the whole a good one - couple of minor hiccups, and i didnt fall in love with mr riddle due to some of his comments, but from reading others expereinces of other clinics i reckon they are pretty  good....nurses all pleasant, rang back when they said they would, nice dildo cam lady.....etc etc
ask away if you want anymore info....there was a thread on the IVF board not long ago for poeple there....

kj x


----------



## keemjay

bun bun - good luck with your chat with dh, just been there and done that with my dh, takes a while to pin em down but its worth it in the end.....your dh sounds as in love with motorbikes as my dh is with Ipswich FC...

kj x


----------



## ck6

yes holly i agree wasn't really on long enough..but for those of you who didn't see it top tip.......wait for it..... you,ve not heard of this..... SEX  ...lots and lots at least 15 times a month .....blimey its gonna take me years!!!!
jilly.....
oh babydoll..bb is all we watch at the mo' really going to miss it... i was quite worried that bottle was gonna break!!!
hi erica.... sorry you are having such a    time...you always seem to bounce back really quickly  xxxxxx
cr please don't go....for me anyway its such a thrill to see a bfp just makes you feel like..oh it does work  
kj ..sounded like good time away i love that cold play track..me also allergic so i would stick to long haired ... 
oh shazia ...really sorry i'll give you a big hug tomorrow...you still coming?
                     did you manage to ummm  before the follies went awol ?..btw the house will only be tidy if dh has done his work   ...can i get your mil to clean for me she was really sweet yesterday...really desparate for us to get pregnant don't check my spelling...i blame the keyboard....
hello bun bun ..my neighbours kids had chinchilllas and left them out in very hot weather..they didn't survive!!!!
hi babyfish good to see you back sorry you've alo had such a   time lately...its good that you have at last found a doctor who is concerned about your health and welfare...good luck
...every time i try and post this 2 more get in first     i can't copy and paste far too techincal... shazia can you show me how to put a picture on?  love caroline xxxxxxx why don't my bannas dance julie


----------



## BunBun

DH doesn't just love them - I think he's obsessed with them, he's got a website & club set up for the stupid thing.


----------



## ck6

kj and dh happy anniversary


----------



## BunBun

Sorry KJ missed that.
Happy 9th Wedding Anniversary .


----------



## ck6

kj well done   my 2 previous marriages only lasted 7 years each....this one for me is for keeps....


----------



## ERIKA

Kj -    wishing you both all the very best. Your weekend sounded great, I love Keane, ciders not so bad either   Aaaaahhh & you're getting a pooch   fab news, don't know what I'd do without my furbabies as I spend so much time without DF.
Shazia - Follie dance just for you hun               
BunBun -   with your chat & we look forward to hearing your news soon.
Jilly - BB...........well watching Kinga brings a whole new meaning to bottle recycling doesn't it    
Caroline - Oh   well I managed my months quota while in Rhodes and at the "right" time but   still arrived so I'm not sure that your top tip works...............although I'm not sure so will have to have a bit more   
Julie - Guess you had a months worth in one night & that's why you were walking like John Wayne   
Holly - Hope you're having a good day   

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

it was from zita west.... erica..basically just do it all the time!!!!! then we can all call ourseves john wayne....
the point they were making is people don't do it enough.... xx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hello lovely ladies

I've not been around for a few days but latest info is that AF arrived on Saturday Day 73. So finally can start our first IUI! This was 5 days after GP wouldn't give me Provera to bring one on so that was obviously the trigger! I would have put the flags out if I had not felt so bad. So did nothing Saturday or Sunday apart from lay on the sofa and feel nauseous. Did lots of Discovery Health and MTV though so upto date with my music and baby stories.     

I rang the hospital and left a message as they are closed on weekends. Called again Monday and left another message. Finally spoke to the nurse Tuesday, panicking slightly as I thought baseline scan had to be day 2 ish however she has booked my first scan next Monday which will be Day 10 and says that I will start on the injections then. Hoping this sounds right to all you experts?  Next scan is booked for Day 14 and that's all I know so far.

Really worked up about the whole thing now that it's real and have swapped panicking about no AF to panicking about what if this doesn't work. Just keep looking at the list of BFP's and willing it to all go OK.

Too many people sitting behind me at the mo to let the big old *FERTILITY *  *FRIENDS *  logo sit on my screen for long so I'll catch up on all the goings on later.

Just have to say mucho congrat to Jess and her new DH and Julie you are a randy little monkey and you crease me up!

xx


----------



## ERIKA

Caroline - I do hun.......................everytime DF is home, bit difficult when he's away   Shame they don't do   donor vans, like the blood ones but packed with little swimmers. DF would crack up, he reckons he goes to work for the rest!!!!!!!!!!
Julie - Correction.........must be doing something right if you're walking like John Wayne ALL the time   just haven't hit the target yet that's all hun. Well if it goes on effort we must have those BFP just around the corner...............think DF would use that as an excuse for 9 months off!!!!!!!!!
MissJules - Good to hear that   finally arrived & wishing you lots of     with your 1st IUI.
Well DF might be home at the weekend, never tell him dates & he doesn't ask so he has no idea what CD I'm on. Think I'll pretend it's CD14ish & get in some more   as per Caroline's advice...........DF must be wondering how many CD14's there are in one cycle   because I'll tell him the same next week at the wedding!!

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

KJ Woooohoooo!  Congrats on your special day!!  Hope you have a lovely evening tonite     Sooo very jealous as you know about Keane and your night out!  It sounded fantastic but can't believe DH wasn't up for a ***g in the bushes    He's obviously all talk and no trousers after the conversations we had on here a few weeks back    Think you should definitely get a puppy - agree wholeheartedly with your sentiments.  Is it possible to get puppies at RSPCA??  About to pm you re Friday!  

Julie - so pleased you're name is Jolly - we'll be seeing you on Friday too then??! 

Miss Jules - welcome back!  Good to hear things are moving along .  Perhaps you can get Eva's AF to arrive too?!  Are you at an NHS clinic or private?

Erica - great to read you are going to have some chill out time for you!  I think you could really do with it especially with all the stuff you're going through right now!  You're a little   too with your stories to DF.  My day is ok.... thanks!  The sun is out now  so I'm over my jealous   

Bunbun - I'm really looking forward to hearing about the new way forward soon as you have been in my thoughts.  Hope the chat goes well this weekend.  Your furbabies sound gorgeous!  I can understand your frustration too - I'm a cricket widow - very big yawn!!

Shazia - oooohh!  Damn follies!  What are they playing at?  I did laugh at your post - you described their antics really well!  I'm keeping em crossed that it's all going to work out anyway!

Jilly - thanks for the rain dance!!  It must've done something cos it's glorious now - ooops that you've got it!  

Caroline - I agree the programme was patronising.  Apparently tho - well according to my friend who is a fertility expert British but lives in NZ - he did a research paper as part of his training and the results concluded that most couples didn't have a clue when the correct time was to be having bms!  Anyway - very worrying but also a bit of a giggle.  I bet if he asked any one of us on this website what day we were of our cycle we would be able to supply it without hesitating probably supplying a load of other information alongside it!!

Eva - any developments??

Slaters best girls!
H xx


----------



## ck6

jilly  i can't take the credit for recycling with the wine bottle think it was erica...   
julie...to quote you ...funny pants !!!  
the info on the programme  did seem rather basic...ie have sex...yeah don't think any of us have thought of that!!!! also if you have 28 day cyle to do it like rabbits from day 10 to 16 !!! or if you're julie day 5 to 28    i thought they would explain a bit aboout vitamins etc.... anyway...xx
hello miss jules....we have scans between day 2 - 4 but thats the problem all the clinics do different ways of doing things.... 
erica just follow john wayne.....   tell him depends on the month !!!!
holly...they should have asked us!!! she wasn't given very long!!
caroline xx


----------



## ck6

julie ...not really.... sitting on here all day.... well i'll be in trouble if dh catches me    have a good evening xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow

Just gona jump straight in here.....splash.....hope that's ok! 
Really I wanted to ask a question to see if anyone can come up with a useful answer!
When I started dr the nurse said to drink lots of water, that I understand but also she said and lots of milk. Now I have a lactose allergy so I can't and when I said that she said oh well never mind but being wrapped up as i was in needles etc I forgot to ask why milk?
It is possible that although I can't have dairy coz of allergy I could be doing something else but only if I know why they said to drink milk.
Do any of you have any ideas?

I'm sorry I don't yet know any of you so I can't really join in that well yet but hopefully over time I'll pick up who is who.
I've just done my tax return so feeling rather pleased with myself and gona go celebrate with a cupa herbal tea (oh how things change...I vaguely remember when having done tax return meant large glass of wine...actually doing tax return itself used to mean large glass of something!) but will check back later.
lol
Minow x


----------



## ck6

minow... thats a new one on me...never been told to drink milk  holly might be able to help.... you should drink pineapple juice after basting  ( i think !)  don't worry don't think any of us been told to drink milk  btw WELCOME  ... love caroline xx


----------



## BunBun

Minow - can you not drink goat's milk? I can't have cow's milk but I'm fine with goat's milk,cheese & yoghurt. If you can drink it just make sure it is pasturised.
BTW I can't have pineapple juice as I'm allergic to it.


----------



## Holly C

Hi Minow - love your pic!  I'm not 100% sure about the milk suggestion either but you may want to post this question on the complimentary therapies thread... or if it's possible put in a call to the clinic to see if they will let you know their theory - and do let us know too!  

I have recently read about taking colostrum (which is milk taken from dairy cows at their first milking after calving).  This is supposed to help with implanting but I'm still looking into it and I'm not sure if it would be advisable for you with your allergy.  I will see what I can find out and let you know.  

H xx


----------



## professor waffle

Minow

I know IVF/ICSI ladies are advised to drink milk to help maintain a healthy womb lining so I guess it's the same principle.

You can buy low lactose milk in the supermarket - I have milk intolerance rather than allergy & find this ok. It's sold in Tesco & called Lactolite (made by Arla) & sold with the cartons of milk rather than in the fridge section. .

Well I'm 6 dpo & had some odd dishcarge today, slightly pinky at first & then brown. As I'm on cyclogest during the 2ww I'm sure it's not AF (Fingers crossed) but am trying not to get too excited at the thought of implantation .

Good luck to everyone basted to wating to be basted.


----------



## Holly C

PW - I'm trying not to get too excited after your post too but it's hard not to isn't it    

H xx


----------



## Minow

Thanks girls
I will let you know if I find out any more about the milk. Sadly my allergy is severe and so I can't have any. The piccie by the way is of my 2 kittens, Socks and Suki. THey are brother and sister but have grown a bit since that piccie, they are now 6 1/2 months old. They have helped so much with all of this, they are my fluffy babies!
I like pineapple juice so am fine with that but I have also heard that grapefruit juice is good but, yep you've guessed it, I'm allergic to that! Even Suki has had problems with food (trust me to have a cat with digestive probs!)
I go to the clinic on Friday for my scan and hopefully starting stimms so I will try and remember to ask about the milk then. As a veggie with lactose allergy I'm very good at finding alternative sources for anything that I could possibly be lacking in.
Another question though. A little while ago there was a report out about soya possibly affecting fertility. Now I know it was only a possible prob at a certain point in cycle but I can't remember when....can anyone else. I'm sure if I google I'll find it.

PW - fingers crossed!
Minow x


----------



## Holly C

Minow - we had quite a lot of discussion about soya on here after that article and we decided to avoid it as much as possible.  Almond milk is really nice - have you tried that?  I have very little dairy in my diet and don't find it too bad now I'm in the swing of it.  Most health food shops stock alternatives and if you are worried about lacking in calcium - there are loads of other foods that have higher sources than milk - nuts/seeds/grains and fresh green veg etc.

H xx


----------



## Minow

Hi H
Almond milk is lovely and I have Oatly as well.(Oh and vanilla rice milk if making porridge...yummy!) The thing is I actually upped my soya intake when the fertility consultant got funny about me being veggie and was concerned about protein in my diet. He said I should have a high protein, low carb diet so I stopped the nut milks and went for soya as the nut ones are much higher in carbs...then the soya info came out and so I went back to nut and oat ones. I have plenty of nuts in my diet and yep they are a good source, along with seed, green veg etc. I had to go to a dietician when they diagnosed my allergy (a few years ago now) as they were concerned with me being a vegie...I had to keep a food diary and when I went to see her she couldn't fault it and said it was about the healthiest diet she had ever seen. I pretty much cook everything from scratch, and all organic so I really do know what I am putting into me. I think the consultant was just one of those people anti veggies...but you know what it's like, I worry that I am doing everything I possibly can to help this work. I try and have high protein, low carb, high alkaline, low acidic, organic etc etc...just call me delia!
Stir fry tonight.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovely girls!
Apols for not being around for a while. I have a week and a half off work, so we've been for a luvverly relaxing romantic weekend in a posh hotel in Dorset and the rest of the time at home, just gadding about and enjoying ourselves. Seems I have loads of catching up to do, so here goes...
KJ - [size=16pt]HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/size]
Julie - I work on Essentials magazine ('the small magazine with big ideas'). It's recently had a makeover -it's gone smaller and younger (if only the same would happen to me!). I'm still in the process of writing the article; not really in the mood as I'm trying to have a break from work! Your John Wayne antics make me laugh... not that I'm jealous. Oh, no. Not one bit.
Erica - a huge  to you. Sounds like you've had a really lousy time. Sending you lots of love and   .
Minow - welcome! Haven't a clue about the milk problem, but really glad you've joined us. The girls here are brilliant.
Holly - a great big sloppy  for doing such a brilliant job as a mod. What's the latest on your reluctant AF?
CK6 - How are you, hun? What's happening with you? Have you had the ET? Or am I hoplessly out of touch?
Shazia - I am doing a massive follie dance for you now. Stick your head out of the window, and listen... that rumbling in the distance is not the sound of thunder. No, it's me leaping up and down on my bedroom floor shouting 'Grow, dammit, grow!'
Babyfish - welcome back! Have been wondering how you were and it's marvellous you've returned. 
 to your drs for not testing for progesterone! That is absolutely awful. I thought it was one of the basics! 
VIL & Moosey - Hello! How are you both? 
Jess - belated congrats and lots of     on your marriage yesterday - I thought about you both and was so pleased that the weather was good for you! Have a brilliant future together and a big  for you both. 
Eva - How are you, neighbour? Where is that reluctant AF?! Hope it puts you - and us - out of our misery soon!
Jilly - Hello up there in Cumbria! Did you have a good break? When's your next IUI?

Crikey, I'm sure that's not everyone, so apols to anyone I've missed out

Update on me: I'm on day 11 of my first injected IUI (after 2 failed attempts with clomid). Due for basting tomorrow. It's been a tad touch-and-go over the last couple of days, which is one of the reasons I haven't posted earlier, as I wasn't sure what was going on! Basically, I over-responded. I had a scan on Monday (day 9), which revealed 6 follicles on my right ovary (the one with the tube that's OK - I think), varying from 17mm down to 10mm. The ultrasonographer was really concerned, told DH and I to lay off the nookie (a bit late in the day - we'd been enjoying ourselves quite a bit in Dorset! . Anyway, they did a blood test and my oestrogen level wasn't that high, so I returned for a scan today, that revealed one follie at 21mm, one at 17mm, one at 15mm, and the other three varying from 14-10mm. I had to have another blood test - I think if my oestrogen came back at over 4,000, I'd need to have a follicle reduction tomorrow before IUI (ouch!). Luckily, I've just had a phone call, and it's 2,500. So we're good to go for tomorrow and NO follie reduction, thank goodness.
I can't help feeling positive about this one, even though I know I shouldn't 'cos I'm building myself up for disappointment. But hey-ho, you never know.
Right, I'm off to have my dinner. DH is making his legendary goulash... mmmmmmm.....

Love you all!   
C xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Minow - apologies for my previous posting! - Totally patronising in retrospect!  It really does sound like you're doing everything possible so I wouldn't worry! You are no doubt right - you have struck one of those anti veggie types who probably has a dodgy digestive system and not to mention heading for cardiac, respiratory and goodness know what else in the way of chronic illness!  Unlike you who'll be fit as fiddle at the age of 100!

Catwoman - been wondering where you dissappeared off to again!  All that sh****** sounds like fun and who knows it's probably been just what you needed and may even do the trick...!  You'll be giving Mrs Wayne aka Julie a run for her money on the bandy legged walking stakes!  Sending you a ton of     for basting tomorrow and great news that you didn't need follie reduction - phew!!  You go girl!!  As for me - AF is starting to show so I'm off for an FSH test tomorrow morning.  Hoping it's all looking good after the amt of wheatgrass I've downed in the last few months!  Tx won't start again for a while for us tho....one thing and another...!

Slaters gaters dinner time...

H xx


----------



## shazia

Catwoman leave the follie dance and just bike over half of your follies that'll do me just fine


----------



## Holly C

Shazia!!

H xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hey Shazia: that's the follicle delivery guy on his bike right now! Honey - if I could give you half of mine, believe me, I would.  
Holly, good luck with the FSH testing tomorrow.     .
Love to everyone else,
C xxx


----------



## shazia

thanks honey  

Hope they bring you all the luck in the world and the biggest  

XXXXXX


----------



## Holly C

New Home Girlies!!

Love, happiness and dreams come true to each and everyone of you 

     

Holly xx


----------



## Holly C

Locking this thread now ladies

New home this way >>>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34110.0.html


----------



## Holly C

2005 POSITIVE VIBE CAMPAIGN

     

CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs 9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers

     

Sunny24 01.08.05
Jazzmine 08.08.05
Alicat 09.08.05
Marsha Mouse 09.08.05
CK6 14.08.05
Professor Waffle 14.08.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Catwoman
Shazia

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

       

Kelly Dallard
Eva04
Ms Jules
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF

  ​


----------



## shazia

Thanks Holly  

Sad to see some of the ivfers go, hope they stay in touch and let us know how they are getting on


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

WHERE IS MY AF..........??
i can't believe that it hasn't arrived. day 36 tomorrow. i haven't even got PMT or aches .... !!!!!!!! ggggrrrr

Eva (personals later) xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

actually..that last post smacks of PMT doesn't it - but honestly i haven't....!


----------



## shazia

okey doke Eva............................................


----------



## shazia

Jilly poo where are you tonight?


----------



## ck6

are you still coming to see me 2 moro shazia


----------



## ck6

[/color]0pt][size=20pt]catwoman good luck for basting 2 moro.... i did reply to your menopur question...but it was pages back i was on 6 of those things..... you asked about side effects... i had very bad headaches..kept forgetting to 
shazia...really hope it works for you this month..... it is all quite draining.... trying to pin dh to answer my ' how many times are we doing this question' he just says one day at a time...i think when its something you have no control over at least you can have control over when and what treatment you have next... does that make any sense...one day at a time!!! ( don't sing sweet jesus!!!)  

did anyone see coldplay on channel 4 sure that was the night in bolton he said they were videoing it .... bought chills down my spine.... amazing song quite apt...when you loose something you can't replace!!! when you love someone and it goes to waste...i will try and fix you !!!
right shazia if you're not here i'm going to bed in a mo''' love you ....caroline xxxx


----------



## ck6

that was supposed to be orange !!!! shazia...where are you[/size]


----------



## Candy

Congratulations CR, what great news.

Love and babydust to all xx


----------



## babyfish

Ah it's lovely to be back.  Thank you all of you for being so lovely.  Holly, Julie, Erika, Jillypops, Catwoman, kj, ck6 (and anyone else I missed off - sorry).  Hi Shazia - nice to meet you.
Oh, and Candy, huge congratulations to you on the safe arrival of your little one!  Fills us all with hope.

Was reading your posts about Zita West. I didn't catch her on the tv yesterday, but I actually went to see her last year.  She's such a lovely woman and has a very 'alternative' view on making babies.  Hugely into nutrition and accupuncture and vitamins etc.  She's had amazing success with women who really had very little hope of ever getting pg.  
About the lots of sex... this wonderful Harley St Urologist that we've been seeing said exactly the same.  Should be doing it   every other day throughout the cycle and you are most likely to fall pregnant during the 6 days before ovulation. This is what he tells us and says that ovulation kits are a waste of time and money... lots of sex is what you need to be doing apparently!
He also said that because research is constant, things/fads/fashions of what's right and wrong to be taking or doing is changing all the time.  Apparently, zinc is not necessarily the thing for the guys right now, it's selenium!  Just passing it on in case it's of any interest.

Off to hosp for blood tests and I'll pop back later.

 ing you all

Fishy x


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

candy - see you are online, hows your scrummy boy? more pics soon please 

Thank you for all your anniversary wishes - we had a lovely evening out at our fav restuarant, had lots of puppy-dog chats and adoption thoughts, seems we are both nfeeling very positive on both counts. evening  only marred slightly by the      ing beetle breaking down on the way home  we have now spent £210 on not getting it mended  i was driving and it was pretty scary, now i know why its made dh all nervous about driving it recently. the power just drops out and with it the power steering and brakes go too making it hard to stop and steer. it did it twice - the first time we got it started again the 2nd we couldnt get it started so walked home - luckily only about 5 mins. so i was up at 6.45am to follow dh straight back to the garage again to shout at the man. he was extremely apologetic and is going to repair it - hopefully- in the next couple of hours....which will be useful as dh has taken my car again and i really need a car today....hope my neighbour will be able to take me over to pick it up....

holly - good luck with fsh test today  thanks for new look singing dancing list

fishy - hope your blood tests are ok too 

laters

kj x


----------



## keemjay

julie - how exciting - i'd forgotten all about that! less of the john wayne and more of the kate moss today then? cant wait to see the piccies.....i had some done a couple of months ago by a friend who was demonstrating lighting set ups as i have a bit of a fear of studio lights (not good for a supposed photographer ) i really enjoyed it and the pics were pretty good too 

kj


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Good Luck Catwoman for basting today!!!  
Julie - what a lovely experience  . i would love to do something like that. infact i watch america's next top model and some of them are very unattractive - just v. tall! my DF always comments if we catch the programme that isn't it amazing how photographers can make you look. i'd like to have some natural black and white photos of me and DF taken as we haven't yet had a good photo of us! 
For me - No AF no PMT - can't quite believe it is still not here. Day 36 ... grr 
Ex


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Day 36!!!! Only one day 35 in the last 18 months. Really want to get going and can't believe that AF is dictating things - again!


----------



## keemjay

have you tried white trousers/bikini (might be hard to do bikini if you work in an office )

kj x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

i like that   
that really brightened up my day keemjay! working from home today so might give that one a go!!!!!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Candy
How is your baby doing? it's so nice that you manage to find the time to keep running the thread. you must be exhausted!
E x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey gorgeous girlies

Kim - what a fab time you had at Keane - it sounds great but even more exciting is your new dog!!!!!  When are you going to get him/her?  Also, happy anniversary  

Shazia - here's a follie dance -         

Julie - LOL at the idea of you being raised by dogs!  Great news about the photographer - don't let it go to your head though - we don't want to hear you saying "I don't get out of bed for less than £10,000"

Bun Bun - you are chinchilla mad!  I think they are beautiful but are they friendly?

CK6 - I love your top tip "To get pregnant - have sex"!!!    

Erica - how are you doing now?  

Miss Jules - Really, really good luck with your first IUI - I hope you have beginner's luck!

Holly - Hope the FSH test went well - good luck with the results.

Minow - Welcome to this thread.    Love your kittens

Catwoman - good luck with the basting    

Eva's AF - Stop messing her about and just come - you always turn up when she doesn't want you to and now you're hiding when she does want to see you.  

Hi to Babyfish and Prof Waffle and everyone else.

Moosey and I have thrown caution (and cash) to the wind and decided to have on last go at IUI while we're waiting for the IVF/egg donation to kick off.  Assuming she has some eggs she sould be basted tomorrow or Saturday.....    

Lots of love
Victoria
xxx


----------



## Holly C

Morning!  Yippee it's sunny - but don't think it's going to last all day  

Excellent to hear you're gonna give IUI another go VIL!! Really hope it does the trick and no IVF needed!!  Everything X for you!!

Caroline - I missed Coldplay on tv.  I love Fix You - it was on when I was driving down to TW this morning - so lovely.

Hi Candy - hope Jacob's colic is getting better - it can't be easy  

Hi Babyfish - good luck for bloods today and thanks for tips!  I was speaking to a nutritional therapist person last week and she said the same thing - BMS from day 6 onwards...

Julie - Knew you were gorgeous!  The pics will be stunning I'm sure and can't wait to see them! We would love to get some black and white ones done too.  Great idea about giving them to DP! Are you off to DP's Grandma's tonite for cakes?

KJ - sooooo beyond annoying re the car!  Hate that!!  Really hope it's sorted today and glad it didn't ruin what sounds like a blissed out evening together - you starry eyed lovers!!  

Eva - I'm not sure what to suggest.  Do you have an approachable clinic?  If so I would suggest having a chat to them.  They may do some bloods or a scan to get an idea of what is happening... has it ever been this late before?

Shazia - hope you've had a massive spurt overnight!  Have a lovely day with CR!!

Catwoman - thinking of you today and hope you'll let us know all went well!

Erica - how's things with you today?

Petal - where have you gone

Well I have been and come back from my FSH test and will get results tomorrow - there is no rush as I'm not having tx this month.  Dominique suggested also doing an Inhibin B test, which I agreed to.  It gives you a definitive answer about egg reserves so while I'm interested in knowing - I'm also freaked out at the same time!  The results take 2 weeks to come back....  arrrghh!  We didn't end up doing a SA - as timing wasn't right so will do that next week all going well.  

Dominique at the clinic also queried what I had been doing to help reduce FSH and I explained and she went on to tell me that some research had just been published and the results suggested that complimentary therapies did not seem to increase the quality of sperm, eggs or embryos.... but....the number of pregnancies increased!  She seemed puzzled by this - to me it makes complete sense.  Complimentary therapies treat the body holistically - so the whole body responds and therefore it is more likely to improve and create the right environment for conception and pregnancy.  Conventional medicine only ever looks at symptoms and components of conception e.g. the sperm, the eggs, the embryo and does not treat the whole body.  This is what makes me so frustrated about conventional medicine...!  Anyway enough!

Back soon
H xx


----------



## marsha mouse

hello Girls,
      I'm on day 9 of my two wait. And I'm freaking out big time. It feels like AF is on her way. It is our first time  on iui. I've been really good the first week not thinking about the out come baby or no baby this month. I got to yesterday and the pains for AF came I know what my body is like I always get dull aching pain a week before AF. Just want to not get out of bed for the next week, but will have to as I do have a lovely little 4 yr old.
                                                              A very depressed Mouse xx


----------



## keemjay

ahhh mouse this last stretch is sooo hard isnt it, hang on in there sweetie, lots of people who get a bfp are convinced af is on its way, so its not over yet     

julie - any pics yet 

i have HAD ENOUGH of the car issue - matey now wants another £76 for something else, and cant have it fixed till tomoz    dh is dealing with it as he knows more about engines than me, i havent a clue whats the guys on about half the time....but it means i'm stranded yet again - holly and molly you may well be getting water and lettuce tomoz if i cant get to supermarrket...might ask neighbour to gimme a lift into town, but got to be back by 4pm as old old nanny job kids and mum are visiting for tea from thailand. am meant to be out tonight aswell, but as dh is playing footie after work i wont get the car back in time 

whinge over

kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning lovelies
Holly - Lots of   for FSH results tomorrow & other tests in 2 weeks. Once again you seem more clued up than the people who are supposed to know   Nurse Holly where would we be without you. 
Caroline - Hope you're taking it easy hun. Yep, I'm going to follow John Wayne & have   days 5 to 28 (think DF might get his posting back to Germany if I tell him that   )Saw Coldplay on Channel 4 great song...........& sorry must confess to singing "sweet Jesus" but only in my head!!!
JulieJolly or JollyJulie - Photo shoot gal   sounds great. Bet the pics will be fab can't wait to see them in the gallery. Grandma's for Sunday lunch ooohhhh lucky you.
Minow - Hello   & welcome to the thread.
ProfessorWaffle - Everything crossed for you    it's all sounding good.
Candy - Nice to hear from you, hope Jacob is better  
Catwoman - Romantic   weekend sounds really lovely. Lots of    for basting today, fantastic follies by the way.
Shazia - Did the delivery man   arrive safely with ½ of Catwomans follies? Still laughing about that, fingers crossed for that growth spurt.
KJ - Anniversary sounds almost perfect, except for the car breaking down of course   Great food & conversation only hope now that your car doesn't cost too much.
Jilly - Recycling comment was me   but what a novel way to remove a cork   
Babyfish -    for blood tests today & if the secret is loads of sex bring it on!
VIL & Moosey - Lots of   for this IUI hoping you don't need to move on to other treatment.
Eva -        hope she shows up soon so that you can get going.
MarshaMouse - Hi Clomid girl stay positive    
 BunBun, MissJules, Molly, Jess, CR & everyone else.
I'm feeling much better today. Saw my friend again last night   She's coping very well but so busy that I think Tuesday will hit her like a ton of bricks. Dreading it as it will bring back so many memories for me but of course I'll be there for her that's what mates do. 
Have been looking at clinics because if I'm paying for IVF I want the best chance possible. Although I had no problems at my hospital & the staff were fantastic I'm checking out other places in the Midlands just to see what their results are like. I've found what looks like a great place & am going to their open evening at the end of August for a chat & a look around. My hospital have slightly better results for the 37 & under group whilst this clinic has better results for the over 37's & as I am 37 it gives me plenty to think about. DF has also decided to ask his parents to lend us the money when we decide to go ahead so fingers crossed for that   

Erica.xx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hello everyone

Eva - My AF just came on the weekend after day 70-odd. I was going off my NUT and I know how you are feeling lovey. It's what makes her such a b**ch 
Heres how I made it come&#8230;It's a cert&#8230;
1.Leave gynae nurse three messages to ask if you can take Provera to bring AF on pre-IUI.
2.She won't call back 
3.So make inconveniently timed appointment with your GP. Have to to take ½ day holiday for appointment
4.He will not know either if it is OK to take Provera either so will ask Consultant.
5.Consultant will be on holiday so GP will write to him.
6.GP will then say that is is OK
7.Before you can go and get prescription AF will arrive in a blaze of glory and keep you sofa bound all weekend.

Love ANTM too. Glad Michelle went. I thought she was a minger

VIL - Thanks for the luck..Yeahh! sod the money. You can worry about that another day. Happy basting to Moosey.  

Julie - how lovely to have nice photos taken by a professional. I am so unphotogenic that it is a family joke. One eye always somes out half closed.

Holly - My hospital is NHS. At least it's free so I won't moan until they give me reason too. I hope I don't have to eat my words!

Erica- good luck with finding a great clinic. It's nice that you can borrow the money from parents.

Marsha -it ain't over til it's over. Everyone says that it can feel like AF is coming when its has worked so lots of luck and 

KJ - car trouble is just the worst. My friend across the desk is at this moment cursing about hers. Just failed it's MOT for tyres although the same garage didn't mention it when it was serviced two weeks ago. That's nearly 300 squid when she is just 6 weeks away from maternity leave. 

It's day 6 today so I'd better get . We do tend to super concentrate more on the days around mid-month so it's interesting to hear other perspectives. DH is on a late tonight so I had better phone him and tell him he's on a promise! We live near NORWICH. *N*ickers *O*ff *R*eady *W*hen *I* *C*ome *H*ome. Ooh rudeness.

Hurry up weekend. I was sooo tired this morning and need a lie in on Saturday. Poo weekend coming up. Digging the garden on Sunday. And by 'digging' I don't mean that I really like it. It's so it can get turfed. My life rocks. Hope everyone else has got nice things planned for the weekend 'cos I ain't.

J & J - your donuts sound nice. I've just had a Snickers flapjack and have now got an annoying nut stuck in my tooth dammit.

xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

of course you can join, we dont bite (much) but we do eat alot of green and blacks chocolate, so get off down the shops to get yourself some so you can join in. in addition i should advise  you that our resident health guru hollyc  knows everything there is to know about alternative therapies, julie has lots of sex and walks like john wayne and jilly usually leaves half her brain in the bar, oh and miss jules (just read your post ) is a very rude girl indeed 
welcome!

kj x


----------



## mandaW

hello ladies, back from hols. How have you all been?? Cant catch up on the goss as you`ve done 4 threads since i was away!! 

Well had a great holiday, relaxed and even forgot about babies and enjoyed practicing!!!   But the blow came yesterday, DH`s sister- who got married 5 weeks ago, is (yes you guesses it) is five weeks pregnant. Dont think I have ever cried so much in my life. Her being subtle as she is has banged on about what a shock it was, and they never thought it would happen, how easy it was and eventually asked if Dh and I were ok.  Yes we are ok, ish, happy for her but so gutted for us.  I mean my god this girl has never put petrol in her own car, her mum buys, delivers and cooks all of her and new hubbies food, and even rings her to make sure she gets out of the shower alright!!!!! 

Sorry, arrived back and moaning already.


----------



## kerry f

Good afternoon Ladies 

Can any of you give me some advise please.  I called the hospital this morning (CD1) to arrange for a scan.  I am starting taking Clomid 100mg tomorrow (CD2 - CD6). This will be our first attempt at IUI, so Im pretty nervous and don't know what to expect.  My nurse is on holiday next week and can't see me until Monday 15th Aug (CD12), I am worried that this may be too late incase I ovulate on CD14 (which I do every month).  I have told her of my worry and she told me that they could do the IUI the next day if everything is ok, but that the first month is a case of trial and error as they dont know how I will repond to the clomid as I could overstimulate and they may have to abort the cycle.  What day do you usually have your first scan.  Can anybody give me their experiences with regards to overstimulating also.  Sorry for rambling, Im just so nervous.

Many thanks for your advice  

Kerry xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

ahhh jillypops, forgive me  only kidding

kj


----------



## Holly C

KJ - loved your post  

Aaaah Jilly - don't get yourself all worked up again - she's a silly so and so  and you're our lovely Sillypops oops soz - couldn't help myself  

Manda - soooo great to have you back our best accessory!!  Sounds like a great holiday but big bummer about the way it ended.  Hate being bought back to reality with those sorts of thuds.  Hmmmph - can't believe how incapable she is - how on earth will she cope with being pg!  Rant away here girly - you'll be needing us!

Hey Emma - welcome!  Are you sure you wanna be part of this??!  I really hope it won't take long to find a donor.  I read your post on the IUI Girls introduction thread and you've been through a lot.  Hope things will be rosier for you soon  

Hi Kerry - sorry I can't help either with clomid.  Do you post on the clomid girls thread at all?  Your clinic is right to a degree - the first time is a bit of a trial and error - but I do believe you should be given better monitoring and there should be enough cover if staff are away  

BTW - really I'm NOT and expert about complimentary therapies at all - just know a little from all the things I've dabbled in and read.....   But STOP talking about donuts!!  AF has arrived and I've got a bit of sugar craving not to mention a grumpy demeanor today - have you noticed!!!


----------



## Miss Jules

Thanks KJ - that's one of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me! xx

Emma you are definately in the right place for support and nutty birds to make you larf! The subjects that get chatted about here are random to say the least and there is always someone who knows the answer to your question.  

Manda - I so feel for you lovey. I bet you feel poo and theres nothing anyone can do to make it feel better. The night my best friend announced she was expecting (4 months of marriage and 1st month off the pill) I had a total freak out and lost it somewhat. I work with her and the other girl I work with is also pregnant so I literally have it in stereo across the desks for 8 hours a day. I feel like screaming sometimes when they complain about little things. Today it's quotes from 'The Contented Little Baby Book' on audio and I feel violent. 

Quick think happy thoughts, think happy thoughts

xx


----------



## mandaW

Oh Jilly, how nice to see your name on my screen, I`m so sorry if i brought back bad memories.    Its just so hard isnt it. I went to the florist and sent a bouquet of flowers this morning and the girl was asking if this was their first baby, and it was like a dream come true it happening on the wedding night. I feel so happy for them, but so guilty about being so so jealous.

Anyway, whats new. Any BFP`s

Julie, good luck for the next IUI, everything crossed for you beautiful lady    

Holly, hi gorgeous.....mmmmmmmmmmmm could just eat a doughnut!! Jam!!!!

Hi miss Jules , lovely to meet you. Bummer isnt it- at least Julie and Jilly keep us laughing. And violence- i know that feeling ha ha haha


----------



## Holly C

Miss Jules - forgot to say before - loved the N.O.R.W.I.C.H!!  Ughghgh - how on earth do you bear it with those two in your office?!!  I would probably turn into an   cow and start coming up with cynical turns of phrase - of course i wouldn't mean them but it would make me giggle secretly to myself like a weird psyco nutter!  Hey this could work - you could pretend you really don't want a family and you're bound to get pg!!!  Happens all the time - donchaknow?!!!

H xx (being over run by nasty   niggles)


----------



## mandaW

Wow how exciting-

CR                  

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jess       

Honestly, you go away for a few weeks and everything happens.

John Wayne heheheheheheh- Julie i have a terrible image in my head- plenty of loving  i take it.


----------



## ERIKA

JulieJohnJolly - I treated myself to an iced ring doughnut yesterday   because I thought I deserved it & it was fab. Are you wearing a stetson & boots in your photographs? 
Jillypops - Rant all you like pet that's what we're here for   Why are you having a   day.......come on tell us we're your buddies.
MissJules - Enjoy NORWICH   work sounds hard, fancy having that in stereo.
Emma - Hello   & welcome to the thread (if you haven't been scared off!)
Kj - Loved your description of the IUI girls   
Manda - Great to have you back & to hear that you had a fab   News like that is always hard to take & it's natural to feel the way you do. I felt exactly the same when my sis announced her pg "mistake" earlier this year. I've had to share every appt, scan, twinge etc it's been hard & then I feel sooooo guilty   
Kerry - I did IUI with Clomid & Menopur injections. On the first IUI I had a baseline scan on CD2 & then on all 3 IUI's the scans began on CD9. On each go there wasn't much happening on CD9 so I had further scans the latest one was CD15 I think. Hope this helps a little   Wishing you lots of luck.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW

Two honeymooning ducks are staying in a hotel. As they are about to make love, the male duck says, “We don’t have any condoms. I''ll call room service.” So he calls and asks for condoms. The receptionist says, ''''OK sir, would you like to put them on your bill?'''' ''''No,'''' he says, ''''I''ll suffocate!''''    

Just one quick joke!!!

Have been to Devon- infact DH and I made a monumental decision and we`re going back next month, and moving there soon after. We just love it there, and we`ll start up our own business. Very exciting- very scary, cant wait.

Erika, hi. Sorry about your sis- it`s hard and so emotional, and the guilt is dreadful isnt it. But hey we keep smiling dont we xxxxx


----------



## ck6

Hi Guys Shazia here using CK6's name.

Haven't had chance to go through everything that people have been saying as you are all waffle monsters today.
Having great time here putting ck through her paces   

Jillypoo now c'mon tell me your blonde moment you know how much I appreciate them!!!!

Think am going to log in as myself so as not to confuse you Jilly!!!


----------



## Miss Jules

Holly thanks for the reverse psychology tip xx  Yeah it's not easy. I just come on here for some sanity??! or go and stand in the kitchen until they shut up. Is AF on the way - does that mean you are having treatment this cycle?

……OMG I am so used to sending kisses on on these posts that I  have just sent kisses on an email to one of my colleagues in the US about something work related.  I am so embarrassed.   She will think I’m mad. Good job it wasn’t my boss or someone. What a div….


----------



## shazia

No darling she is my dh's cousin 

thanks julie i was going to re iterate this point to jilly but didn't see the point really!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shazia

c'mon now were not going to let this one lie........................you must spend your life feeling   so this won't make much difference surely


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly - Starting   as soon as I started thinking about your   moment it absolutely creased me when I came back off hols. Please tell us your blonde moment we could do with a laugh   
JulieWideApartLegs - Just concentrate on the yummy Sunday lunch   what you up to if DP is away? Anything nice planned?
Manda - Yep mate we do keep smiling we have to don't we. Moving & a new business venture, how exciting    
PMT Monster.....oops sorry I mean Holly - Hope you feel better soon   pmt is just the pits isn't it. Chocolate might help   
Shazia - Naughty girl   logging on as CK, poor Sillypops won't cope!! Hope you're both having a good day.
MissJules - Wrong place if you're looking for sanity.
6 posts while typing.......................Jilly    you kill me!!

Erica.xxxx


----------



## shazia

because it has been mentioned on here ooooohhhhh about 15 times but ofcourse that could be easily missed


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly darling your customers probably look at you like that all the time it's just that you've never noticed it before        
Come on..............................tell us about your moment.

Erica.x


----------



## shazia

I'm with Erica c'mon let out a bit of group pressure on the girl


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Girlies

You lot are nuts - love the duck joke though!!!!

Well it turns out I lied (but thanks for all the good wishes - I might lie to get attention more often!) - Moosey will not be getting basted because she didn't ovulate.    

Not too disappointed and it's saved us £500.  If we'd had the £500 in the first place we could go out and blow it on something nice but unfortunately we didn't have it so can't even do that!    

Anyway - there won't be any more IUI, we're focused on IVF or egg donation now  

Love Victoria
xxx

PS - Molly - I really hope your FSH is good.  What is an Inhibin B test and what exactly does it tell you?  It might be useful for us....  

PPS - Purleeeeeeeease tell us the blonde moment


----------



## shazia

whats a cut puppy??


----------



## ERIKA

What's a cut puppy? And has anyone told Jilly that Holly, Molly & Jolly are triplets


----------



## ERIKA

Shazia - Great minds


----------



## shazia




----------



## shazia

ahhh bless you please don't cry....... hope you get a lovely big smoochie kiss from the cut puppy      sorry sorry sorry..........


----------



## Holly C

Phew Sillypops - so pleased it's not a cut puppy that smells lovely... as for your magazine mix up - sounds like a day in heaven to me all those glossies!

OMG - I only went outside for a little while and it's been bedlam on here! Just cracking up with all the banter! Died laughing at


Jillypops said:


> ohh shazia... is this the 1st time you've met ck6?? nope im not telling anyone about my moment


You're wicked Ms Erica!

VIL - what a bummer about no ovulation!! You're very good to look at the bright side and maybe it's one of those signs - you know that IUI is not the way forward for you... 

Miss Jules- OMG - you blew xx's to your colleague in the States! That's fantastic  They'll think you are a mad eccentric Bridget Jones type - love it!

Manda! Cannot believe you didn't tell us about your exciting new plans in your earlier post!!! That's just sensational you've decided to start a new life there! Wow - you've got heaps to think about! Really excited for you!

C'ya tomorrow Jolly J and hope you have a lovely evening in with DP before his weekend away  I'm off to dig out some choc on your very good recommendation 

H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Aaaahhhhhh Jilly don't be sad    have you got any idea how much you entertain us? Which blonde moment aren't you telling us about   I guess there's been more than one today   
Julie Tripod Legs - Your weekend sounds lovely, babysitting always fun & then a girlie night in town Saturday always a laugh. DP will be home before you know it   I'm off on a boat trip tomorrow arranged by work. Getting picked up in coaches at 6 outside work, off to Worcester, ride the waves (well sort of   ) and dropped off back outisde work at 1am. Shopping for a mate's   present on Saturday & then like you out for a girlie drink on Saturday night. Sunday lunch at my moms & a trip to Asda (feel like reeeallllyyyyy spoiling myself   )
VIL & Moosey - Sorry no IUI but at least the money can go towards your next treatment. Wishing you lots of     for IVF or egg donation.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh Jilly maybe you could open a magazine stand   Guess we won't be hearing from you for a while with all that reading material.
JulieTripodLegs - Nite nite have a lovely evening   
Holly - You can't leave this lot alone for 5 mins   it was me who recommended chocolate for PMT hope you went to get some I've just had a Rolo biscuit for your PMT & feel better already   

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW

Jilly, at work with my 16 year old saturday girl at the mo- she does very funny things and makes me laugh all the time. She made me a `worry doll` last night as i`d been so upset yesterday (what an emotional boss she has bless her!) apparantly i have to put it under my pillow and tell it my troubles. What a cutey (or is that cuty!!!) she is. Sorry Jilly xxxxxx


----------



## mandaW

So very true. My sat girl is so funny, and very cheeky. Makes me laugh, infact she keeps telling me such rubbish jokes and telling me to put them on here!!! I said this is a serious site for informative chats and info, and she burst out laughing- and so did I!!


----------



## Holly C

Ooops Erica - I must've been having a sillypops moment      You've got a good day out planned for tomorrow sounds like fun!  Could do with some of that...

Manda and Jilly - what sweeties!  It's nice to hear they're not all self centred scatter brains!  Awww - think that sounds like a nice idea popping a dolly under your pillow and telling her all your probs!  Pah about to serious informative chats!  We need some light relief but I hope we haven't scared off our newbies with today's nonsense!!

VIL - did you mean Holly not Molly re FSH and Inhibin B?  Think ya might've....  I won't get results back for FSH 'til tomorrow but that's ok.  Inhibin is apparenlty a good indication of egg reserves.  After doing a search on FF there seems to be a lot of speculation on how good it actually is and many clinics don't even offer it as don't believe in it.  You needn't worry if you go down the egg donation route anyway.  I won't have results back for a fortnight and there's not hurry as I'm not starting tx this cycle.

Just had a yummy home made choc cookie - yummo and feel much happier now  

H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly & Manda - It's great to work with people who make you   the day goes so much quicker. I've got a great bunch of girls working for me & they entertain me no end. We are all friends as well as workmates.
Holly - Looks like VIL has caught Jillys disease   Enjoy your cookies they sound delicious & yes I'm really looking forward to tomorrow a good laugh & a few   

Have a good evening everyone. Nite nite  

E.xxx


----------



## mandaW

Off home now girls, nite nite xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
how is everyone? you bunch of nutters!!!!!started redaing the post but too many, will have to catch up later.
Been reallt tired this week, busy in work and loads of    
on day 13 now mind don't think I'll get Dh to tonight, he's worn out, love him!hee hee
hope you all are ok
Love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Bye Erica - we'll miss you tomorrow - have a great time  

Bye too Manda - Just had to share with you - my sister gave me a great card for my b'day titled The beautiful frock  'Buy me Lady' said the frock 'and I will make you into a BEAUTIFUL and WHOLE and COMPLETE Human Being'.  'Do not be silly' said the Man, 'for a frock alone cannot do that'.  'True' said the Lady.  'I will have the Shoes and the Bag as well'  

I have no idea what point my sister was making.... 

Hi Cindy - excellent there's been so much BMS!  We've been talking of nothing else all day! 

xx


----------



## keemjay

holly i have bought that exact card for tracey for her b'day - saw it ages ago and had to buy it right away as its a standing joke that she always buys handbags for no reason....

i have just ****** my pants laughing at todays banter, you complete nutters all of you  esp like the cut puppy tho it alarmed me for a mo....

julietripodlegs  tho also slightly alarming - are we suggesting she has a wooden leg or that in the absence of dh during the day she has to resort to errrmmm 'amusing herself' with other long implements (tho if its as long as a leg then my eyes are watering.....)

talking of puppies, i got a lift in to town quickly this avo and popped into library for doggie books. now, many of you know my dh is an Ipswich supporter and their arch enemies are Norwich FC. dh almost vomits if he hears the word Norwich or sees anything green and yellow. anyway at the library i found a whole book entitled Norwich Terriers - so i have got it and put it on the bed for when he gets home (i'll be out) with a note that says 'i've picked out the sort of puppy i'd like, hope you agree'  wish i could be there to see his face 

Manda - where in Devon did you go? north or south? we went to the north in june and luuurrrved it....

VIL - sorry to hear of no IUI, we'll let you off for lying but dont do it again!!!

kj x


----------



## shazia

jilly you ok.. have a good evening xx


----------



## ck6

ok jilly that last message was from me naughty shazia had left my computor logged in as her...sorry for confusion.....you need a monitor cover    happy eveing xxxx


----------



## Holly C

New home already  

Love and snuggly snoookums to you all best girls!!

     

H xx


----------



## Holly C

KJ - you devil  Would love to be a fly on the wall! Have a great night out!!

Good luck tomorrow testing day Sunny24 

Hope you've had a nice day together Shazia and Caroline!

Jilly -  to silly customers! Who needs them 

New home this way >>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34181.0.html

H xx


----------



## shiningstar

Hi ya, just joined the site, I think it is great just getting used to everything.

I am starting my tx on Monday, using snuff twice a day, then injecting for 10 days, I am very nervous and excited at the same time.

LOL


----------



## Holly C

2005 POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN  ​
    ​
CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Sunny24 05.08.05 4th Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers

       

Jazzmine 08.08.05
Alicat 09.08.05
Marsha Mouse 09.08.05
CK6 14.08.05
Professor Waffle 14.08.05
Catwoman 20.08.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Shazia
Katrinar

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

       

Kelly Dallard
Eva04
Ms Jules
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF


----------



## Holly C

Welcome Katrinar!!  Good luck with tx and be sure to pop in here and we'll help you through it    

H xx


----------



## moomin05

Hi

I have also recenty just joined this site, and it is great reading all the support you give each other.  It is good feel that I am not the only one going through it.  

I am due to start IUI in October and very much looking forward to it, but at the same time very apprehensive.  My emotions are all over the place at the moment   and then  .  Probably doesn't help that I am getting made redundant from work and get the official notification tomorrow, my last day at work will be in the middle of my first cycle, so not sure what to do about getting a new job.


----------



## shiningstar

I have been reading through to chats and drinking milk is mentioned, when should I drink it and full fat or semi, can I put flavour in it dont like milk, also wheatgrass what does it do and how should I take it and when? 

I cant stop thinking about the tx just now as its getting so close, I was on clomid for 6 months and the first month I was totally spaced, felt like I was sleep walking stange but quite good to


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all!
Just a swiftie...
VIL and Moosey - really sorry about the cancelled IUI. But you're moving forward with A Plan and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!
Jilly -         at you, you mad woman! I too was alarmed by the 'cut' puppy... and even more alarmed by the amount of mags you bought! Let me know your address and I'll send you one free   (I won't be back in the office until Monday, so hopefully you'll get it by the middle of next week).
Julie - can't wait to see the pix! You're very photogenic as it is, you jammy John-Wayne so-and-so!
Can't believe we're up to number 99 already. Are we going to have a big celebration when we get to 100?
Big hello to Erica, Manda, Miss Jules (I also had colleagues banging on about being pregnant in stereo - they nearly drove me completely hatstand, so I totally sympathise); Manda - you have my sympathy, too! Shazia - how are those follies? Did the   turn up with them? Holly - huge thanks, as ever, for keeping us all up to date! And Candy - lovely to see you back again! How's the wee man?
Eva - where's that AF? If I see a woman wandering around Muswell Hill wearing white trousers, I guess I'll know it's you!  
Hello CK6, CR, Keemjay, welcome Moomin and all the other newbies! Huge apols to anyone I've missed...
Basting was fine today. The least painful I've had so far. DH's sperm was great - 24 million post wash, 61% motility and 38% morphology. Whatever was screwing up his sperm six months ago certainly isn't screwing it up now. So all we can do now is wait... Oh, and I have those delightful Cyclogest pessaries to start inserting where the sun doesn't shine!
Trying not to get my hopes up. But if it doesn't work, at least I'll be off to IVF with several of you other lovely ladies.
Take care all - will look in tomorrow.
Lots of love,
C xxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

gggggrrrr - i don't need to say anything else do i  
Catwoman - glad basting went well and fab news about all those wrigglers. throwing positivity your way  . if you see a woman growling around muswell hill with a dishevelled look then quite possibly me. 
Welcome Katherine   my DF is taking redundancy this month so I know how you feel. Bit scarey - but these things happen for a reason i think. Loads of great people on this thread. 
Holly - for some reason i thought candy looked after these threads. i posted a msge a few pages back saying i don't know how she has the time   - obviously it's you who does them...d'oh!  
Football starts for my DF this weekend. He supports Southampton who were recently relegated - so i am not looking forward to the next installment of obsessive behaviour. 
Eva xx


----------



## moomin05

Hi Eva

I won't say anything about your DF supporting Southampton, both myself and my DH are Portsmouth fans!!!!!!!

Do you live in Hampshire then?


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi Moomin and Katrina - nice to meet you. You've come to the right place. Everyone here is lovely, mad or both.

KJ - that is so funny about your DH and his aversion to Norwich. My DH is a mad Norwich fan and used to work in Ipswich so got major stick from his colleagues. These guys and their football. What are they like? Although I agree with him about the green and yellow. What an eyesore. 

Catwoman - well done for such a good basting. Sounds positive so here's hoping   xxx

Hope she arrives tomorrow Eva. 

xx


----------



## keemjay

eva - ditto feelings about football season starting. it seems like its only just finished  i've learned to treasure the months of june and july cos i get to book things for weekends  with gay abandon without having to check the fixtures list...Miss jules - poor dh, we'd better not get him and my dh together 

dh found the Norwich terriers bk very funny, we talked about it on moby whilst i was out and his response was - "i'm locking the door and your not coming home tonight"  

catwoman - glad basting went well - FAB wrigglers 

nighty night

kj x


----------



## BunBun

Welcome to Katrina & Moomin. 
KJ - I hope you remembered to take your house keys with you.
Julie - have 4 hours of fun on reception this afternoon 
Catwoman - good luck on your 2ww 
I'm off to the doctors shortly  so will catch up with you all soon.


----------



## Holly C

Ugh Julie - it's not fair is it - and.... it's   again just to top it off!  You sound like you've got lots of great things on so I'm sure the weekend will be fab and DP back before you can blink!  

BunBun - good luck at the Drs -  look fwd to hearing more when you're back and love those chinchillas!!

Eva - dare I ask??  I enjoyed reading Miss Jules list yesterday of how she got her's to arrive    It's only since Candy had Jacob that I've been helping out on the boards - so don't worry you're not that loopy!

KJ - see ya soon!!  

Molly - can't wait to meet you!!

Welcome Moomin!!  Hope things will be better for you soon.  It sounds like an unsettling time for you  

Catwoman - yesterday's basting sounded great!  It's sounding like a positive cycle and really really hoping it ends in a BFP!!

Shazia - GOOD LUCK today with the follies!!  Hope they're all back from their hols!!!

Talk soon!
H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Good morning ladies
Katrinar & Moomin - Hello & welcome to a great thread & fab bunch of girls   & Moomin sorry to hear about your job   with finding another.
Jilly - Are your eyes sore with all that reading   
Shazia -    hope those follies have grown today.
Kj - Nice trick on DH, hope he decided to let you in   I'm afraid I'm a mad footie fan so love the start of the new season.
Holly - You don't have to miss me, I'm here   Not leaving work until 3pm & really not looking forward to tonight now. DF has gone to London now for a show that was "cancelled" so I've got to go on my own. I only found out last night & got in touch with my mates but it's such short notice & an early start that no-one can get out of work early enough to join me  I know it's my work colleagues but it's not the same when you don't take someone is it. The joys of army life!!
Catwoman -   great to hear everything went well yesterday, everything crossed for you   What was the name of your magazine by the way?
Julie - Chocolate will make reception go so much faster   & just think how much fun you will have babysitting those 2 lovelies & on your girlie night tomorrow. DP will be back before you know it.
BunBun -   at the doctors
 Caroline, Eva, Molly, CR, VIL & Moosey & everyone else, have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Well Good morning!!!!

Sorry I havent been on much,trying to chill (yeah right) I am now on day 10 and still getting crampy ov pains but no posotive on opk's yet,which is excellent as I am not due to have a scan till monday(day 13)and thats when I ov'd last month  so I am really hoping we dont miss out again   As for the milk thing I was also wondering if it helps cos for some odd reason I have been drinking bucket loads-and pinapple juice. And just in case we miss iui AGAIN we have been v.v.busy with the .

Daft question( I am blonde) but is there anything I can do to slow down ov( god it sounds even dafter on screen than it does in my head-shoot me now )

God its been so busy on here!!!!  SLOW DOWN

Katrina & moomin-Great to have you here ,you will never regret finding us (well maybe sometimes) your life is our now, ha ha ha.

Erica- how you doing lately ?

Julie- Are you counting the hours/mins/secsHope today goes fast for you hunny 

VIL-sorry to hear about the IUI ,It's good to hear you have other options,really hope it works for you both 

Sorry no more personals,got to take oli for his pre-school jabs today 

Big hello to all the other fab iui girlies,have a good weekend!!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Hi Kelly   
I'm ok thanks. Wishing you lots of    for your scan on Monday, hope all goes to plan this time around. Go & collect as many of those   as you can.

Erica.xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Phew - it's here  
now i can't get my one to three day bloods today - is there anyway i can get a blood test for this done for free over the weekend? i usually get GP to do it but obviously they are not open at weekends...


----------



## Miss Jules

Hip Hip Hooray!  Three cheers for the  . What a relief for you Eva.

Don't know about the blood test. I usually go to Haemotology unit at the hospital for mine. Can't your GP fill in one of those little forms/plastic bag things for you and then you can go to the hosp with it over the weekend? Maybe they take blood Saturday mornings at the hospital?

Hope you get it sorted out after all this time.

xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie   & Jilly   - What are you both like       love the rhymes!!
Eva - Great news        sorry I can't help with blood tests.

Erica.xx


----------



## professor waffle

I had my 1st IUI last Friday, currently of the 2ww (bit of a nightmare). Sould I be testing on day 14 or day 16 as I know the hcg jab stays in your system for a bit?

Anyone out there on cyclogest? Wondered if you had pains in your cervix I have sort of pains inside which aren't AF related & thought maybe because of the progesterone I'm get pg like stretching pains? This happened on clomid too so not sure this means I could get a +ve this time!

Hi to everyone, still trying to learn names & keep up with you all! Hence no personals!!!!!


----------



## ERIKA

ProfessorWaffle - Great to hear that basting went well    As far as testing goes all clinics seem to be different   Mine always gave me a testing date which was 14 days after basting but I know that alot of the girls on here are told to test 16 days after basting so who knows.
Wishing you a BFP whenever you do test & lots of   with the 2ww.

Erica.xx


----------



## jih

Hi there   bit new to this. I've done 3 DIVFs but I don't respond well to the drugs & we only get a few follies, so I'm now doing IUI, DI..?? not sure of the terms or diffs, but have ready beginners guide. I've taken Clomid for 6 days & been scanned, I'm now testing for my LH surge with a view to going sometime over the weekend for insemination (basting??). I don't have a time to go back to the clinic (it's a satellite unit) , they said just ring if you get a +ve test or AF arrives, when do I test?? & whats the basting like?


----------



## ERIKA

lovelies have a great weekend. I'm off to get ready to go on my boat trip. Shopping & a girlie night tomorrow    then my moms for Sunday lunch. My brother is home from Ireland for the weekend     so this should be a good one even though DF is away.
Hope you all have a fab one too girls, take care.

Erica.xx

PS Where have you all gone today, are you trying to tell me something


----------



## shazia

Hey y'all

     to Catwoman for   over the follies seems to have worked  HURRAH. Looks like basting will be Monday or Tuesday, have to go back on Sunday for another scan to see which day it will be, but hoping for Tues as then can have trigger shot, if Mon will be too late for shot. Also after convo with CK6 yesterday asked what my fsh level was and dh's sperm count as have never been told. Fsh 3.4 and sperm count 29 million so thats pretty good isn't it?  Funny though how on Monday there was a reasonable size follie which then seemed to have disapperared on Wednesday only to return on Friday 17 x 12!!!!!!!!! Me thinks my hospital is crap!!

Eva HUrrah for the arrival of the old witch, really hope you get bloods sorted, can't help on that one I'm afraid sorry sweets.

Jilly hoping you will be online later, were you ignoring me last night after the bulllying    

Welcome jih you will never regret finding this lot.......well maybe some of them............  
Whats a satellite unit btw?

Good luck with 2ww Prof, have only been basted once but on that occassion was told to test on day 14, but all clinics are different may be best to check with your own. Sorry not much help was I?  

Welcome to newbies Katrina and Moomin xxx

 to the rest of you   Holly, Molly, Julie, Vil, Kelly, Erika, KJ, CR, Catwoman   and loads more that I have obviously forgotten as I seem to have my head up my own   today!!!!


----------



## shazia

See what I mean I forgot CK6  Sorry babes. How you feeling today? Thanks for yesterday had fab time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

will u be around later hun


----------



## shazia




----------



## moomin05

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all the messages welcoming me to FF, it is great to know that you are all out there.  Have had a chuckle at some of the postings, particularly the rhymes.

Well thank goodness it is Friday, got my letter of redundancy today, all offical now, last day at work will be 4th November.  Been to the gym, and DH has cleaned downstairs and cooked dinner. Think he is trying to make me feel better about losing my job!

Busy weekend a head getting ready to go on holiday and having my car MOT'd. (fingers crossed it will pass, otherwise I will   )

I am sure in time I will get to know some of you and remember some of your names.


----------



## shazia

sorry darling dh keeps nicking the laptop!!!!!

Don't think I will be around at midnight as lots of   to be done


----------



## shazia

btw can everyone boot out Eugene he's very sweet etc etc but I just love Derek and want him to win just to **** off Moloko and Craig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shazia

me or the laptop


----------



## shazia

Are you watching Kinga trying to get on the bucking bronco      

just read ur text great minds!!!!!!! can u hear me absolutely ******* myself


----------



## shazia

dh just said there was a distinct danger of it going the same way as the bottle!!!!!!!!


----------



## shazia

god haven't laughed so much in ages. Moomin u still around? sorry hun don't mean to ignore u? u a bb fan?

Jilly do live upstairs? Not here obviously but ur pub!!!


----------



## shazia

have u got a laptop in the pub then or do u sometimes take it with u cos sure this am u were saying that peeps were looking over your shoulder....


----------



## shazia

when u going to put picture in gallery, desperate to see you


----------



## shazia

bugger bugger bugger


----------



## shazia

bye lovely have a good night


----------



## shazia

do u mean the address bar? or the google tool bar


----------



## shazia

if its the google search bar click on the google logo and select clear search history
good thing dh works in IT


----------



## keemjay

in the absence of holly ^beware^ can i just make a suggestion you chatterboxes....

of course the boards are for chatting but similarly to large lettering taking up lots of space on our lovely new server, so do lots and lots of pages of one-liner posts with questions and answers. if you are chatting back and forth in the manner of an msn conversation, you might like to think of using the chat room - its great fun in there, it can get quite busy but its easy to splinter off and have private chats just between a couple of you, either by using different 'rooms' or by using the private chat function. sorry to be a nag - just a thought to stop holly coming in and whipping your asses!!

you do make me laugh with your banter tho 

kj x


----------



## CR

hello lovelies.

i have been to an elton john tribute tonight and it was just FAB.  i am still Crocodile Rocking and thought i would check on.


shazia, eggs-cellent news about your follies.  loads of luck for basting on monday/tuesday?
happy john wayning tonight  
Are You Ready For Love    

jillypops, sorry can't help with clearing the address bar in google, but you gave me a such a laugh with your google searches.  sorry that is a bit insensitive, but I'm Still Standing   

how sad am i laughing at my own jokes!!  very sad i think.  anyone would think i had been drinking, no such luck, only a j2O and a bottle of water.  sadly had to by pass the free champagne!!!!  what bad luck.
no more elton john song titles.

julie, hope you are having a good weekend and not missing dp too much.
enjoy sunday lunch at dp's grandma's.  bet she does you a special dessert.

holly lovely, have you had your fsh result yet?  interested to know that you have heard further investigations with the nuffield.  i don't think to ask about this, but i guess they charge for every test.

kj, your concert in cornwall sounded just excellent, and fancy getting your own private showing almost.  lucky, I Should Be So Lucky.  Ooops, wrong singer!!  sorry.

erika, glad you are ok.

ck6, am i right in thinking you are testing on the 13th?  how are you?  i go on my hols early on the 13th, gee i will have to log on from gatwick or when i get there sat evening if i can.  i really cannot go 2 weeks without knowing how you are and hearing about your bfp.  
 

hi to catwoman, molly, my mind has gone blank, it's late.  special hi's to all of you, i am thinking of you all.
catch you soon
crxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all!!!!!



Ha ha-jilly and shazia got told off by kj          yeah stop taking up loads of pages,get a life!!!!!! ONLY JOKING,please dont beat me up  


Oh me god-I am getting excited/nervous cos I havent ov'd yet,which is good for me as I dont go for a scan till monday  Gonna do another pee stick in the morning while I am at the car boot(in a portaloo before you ask!!) so I am really hoping I dont ov tomorrow cos I sssssooooo want to be basted!!!!!!!!!   ^reikit

Have a funtastic weekend!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C

Hi there girlies!

Thanks KJ - great suggestion re Chat rooms on the FF site.  They are ideal for banter.  Shall we have a party in there to celebrate our centenary??!

Hope everyone enjoyed the rest of their Friday!  I had the best time with KJ and Molly in KJ's garden nibbling on yummy food and gossiping so much we didn't notice the time until it was gone 6pm!   Molly - I hope DH wasn't too grumpy with us waiting for you all that time  

Good news!!!  FSH test came in and it's down from 10.3 - 8.5!  Yeeehhaaa!  That wheatgrass is fantastic and I'm sticking with it!!  Still v nervous about the Inhibin B test but I've got a couple of weeks to wait and I'll deal with it then!

Sunny24 - not sure if you are reading this thread at the moment but popped over to the other thread to read your news!  CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!!  Wishing you a healthy pregnancy and a happy bubs in 9 months!

CR - countdown to scan is on as is holiday!  Can't believe how fast that has come around!  That conversation we had about how to fit it all in around treatment etc seems like such a short time ago and here you are with a BFP!!!

Erica - hope Friday's away day was fun but shame about DP not being able to join you   

Julie - sorry to hear that you're not going to be able to pop on as much!!!  Aaaaghh - don't know how we'll cope without your quips and good and sensible advice!!  Hope those little twin rascals were a delight this weekend and you had a great girlie night!  Bet Grandma spoiled you and DP is pleased to see you again too!

Hi Moomin - hope those two mad chatter boxes didn't scare you off yesterday!

Jilly and Shazia - hope you're both having good weekends!

Caroline - how are you feeling hun?

Kelly - it is all sounding positive for Monday!! Really hope it's going to fall into place.  Good luck in the portaloo tomorrow!  No room to swing a cat but definitely room for pee sticks    Let us know!!

 to everyone!

I'm starving - tho goodness knows why as I ate enough yesterday to keep a small village going!!

Back laters
H xx


----------



## keemjay

holly am delighted i got left with such a lovely amount of G&B choc yesterday  mollys dh didnt seem tooooo grumpy when i dropped her off, it was the real molly dog that seemed a bit stressed as she'd been cooped up in the car for too long. she is soooooo cute, and so much smaller than her pic makes her look 

re the IUI girls centenary - think a chat room party is a great idea - how about monday night? i think most people can get on in the evenings  not julie tho  maybe it can be a 2 -parter - half in tha day and half in the eve? i'm at work all day (- doing my first tube change - putting the tube in this time - i've only taken out thus far eeekkk  )

kelly - glad things are looking more positive for you 

kj x


----------



## shazia




----------



## Minow

Hello girls
I'm sorry that I son't seem to be able to get on here that much so it's hard to keep up with everything and every one  

Um, there was talk about lactose, unfortunatley it's rather a serous allergy for me so it's a no go area for me....not that I mind, I have found ways round it and I reckon I'm pretty healthy now. 

THought I'd up date you on how we are getting on. I had my scan on friday and all was fine so now on stimms...I have to carry on with the dr for a while too so 2 injections a night....what fun! So now we wait and see how I react to the Menopur...next scan is on wednesday.

Can't remember who liked my kitties but thankyou...they are little darlings (most of the time) and Suki is up here lying on my arms as i type keeping me company!  

I hope you are all doing ok. Thankyou for your welcomes and for the help you've already given....I'm sure I'll be wanting to ask more questions as time goes by.

Off for a snooze now as still getting quite tired....blame it on the drugs (this is great, I'm blaming everything on the drugs!)
lol 

((((())))) to all
Minow x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

just pondering about my first IUI. i have an irregular cycle and therefore can't tell when ovulation will occur. obviously they like 2-5 days absitenence  - so should we just have a couple of BMS days and hope for the best ie. that one doesn't fall the night before ovulation. 
hope this makes sense.... 
Eva


----------



## sunny24

hi holly i have read you message thank you so much hope all the others can join me soon


----------



## sunny24

thanks jillypops still in shock but 7 testlater its just begining to sink in xxx


----------



## shiningstar

Hi ya everyone, thanks for the welcome,

Holly you mentioned taking wheatgrass, what for and in what form?  Also do you know when I should be drinking milk, and if it should be full fat or semi-skimmed?

You's girls r all mad, I hope I will get to know you's all well.


----------



## shazia

[size=15pt]CONGRATULATIONS SUNNY  FINGERS TIGHTLY CROSSED FOR YOU


----------



## Holly C

Hi Katrinar

I take wheatgrass to lower my FSH reading and general wellbeing.  It is considered a superfood - full of antioxidants.  You get them in tablet form very cheap from a company in the US www.puregreenfoods.com.  You need to take 7 three times per day though!  With regard to milk - I don't really know anything about it.  This is something I have only recently heard of on the thread so I can't really answer your query and as I'm not a big fan of dairy so it's not something I'm willing to really get involved with.  To grow fat follies - protein is recommended so this may be the theory behindit.  However there are many ways to take in protein and not just through meat and dairy.  Nuts/seeds and pulses are very beneficial.  

It's a really good idea to read the thread at the top of the IUI Girls page - IUI for beginners by Aussie Meg.  There are lots of really useful tips.  A very good book to read is Zita West's The Complete Guide to Getting Pregnant.  It has a section on assisted conception and looks at lots of complimentary therapies and how they can help.

Eva - I forgot to say earlier - yeeehaa about AF!  Have you managed to get around the blood test problem?

Welcome to JIH!  I hope it's all making more sense now and have you read Aussie Meg's Introduction to IUI too?  It's really much easier than you first expect.  I was really worried about it but it wasn't half as stressful as I thought and thankfully you have found us for support during the 2ww!!  Feel free to ask any questions here!!

Holly xx


----------



## ck6

congratulations sunny  good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx
had a hectic few days... saw 2 two newborn babies today...( both girls)  in a mo dh and i are taking my dd to maidstone they are all going to london in a limo for night out as dd's 21 st todaY .....she asked for this £200 ring ..which we bought her  but we also got a similar £5.00 ring from claire's accerories and put that in the jewellery box..her face haha  i said is it the one you wanted?? she said no but its lovely ( should have taken the expensive one back )  we wrapped the real one up in the claire's package......  
hope you're all having a good weekend 
love caroline xxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

WOW Sunny - Congratulations


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Just an update-NO OVULATION!!!!!! WOHOOO,so we are going for a scan tomorrow,getting dead excited now and I know I shouldnt be cos spmething else will be wrong like too many or no follies,anyway we will cross that bridge when we come to it!!


Got to go and unpack all the crap from the car boot now,only made £50 QUID,WISH i HAD HAD A LIE IN INSTEAD!!!!!

kELLY X


----------



## ck6

good luck kelly 
sorry you didn't do well at the boot fair....we usually go to them and come back with loads of stuff.....had a lie in today though   hope your basting goes well xxx

jilly just seen your picture thanks for directions   ....you look lovely xxx hope you're ok ..bit quiet on here at weekends....
hope everyone else is enjoying the sun xxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

To the IUI girls
i am moving over to the ARGC ICSI thread.   We had a chat today with consultant who said with high abnormal forms IUI would probably be a waste of time. Feeling a bit ****** off as we have some saying - give it a go with excellent motility and count and with me being fine. But i have to take his advise which is with only 10% normal that he would only recommend icsi. 
just wish we hadn't had such confusing advise ...
GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL  
Love Eva


----------



## shazia

hello girls

crappy news I'm afraid, went for scan this am and follie on right has disappeared and left one disintegrating so looks like we have missed it this month so no treatment    On the plus side I did have a bit of pain last night so the doc thinks prob ovulated then so good have been having  . Had a bit of a go about the cost of it so far and that feel should have been given a higher dosage from the start etc etc so he is going to speak to the cons and poss give me a free go. DH keeps telling me to be positive and that we still have a chance this month, but its hard as emotions are up and down all the time and I was so expecting a good result today  

Kelly great news for you hun, good luck with scan tomorrow fingers crossed.

yes ck6 got message glad to hear you are taking it easy

jillypoo seen your gorgeous pic so ignore my pm now hope you're having a good day sweetheart

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Just read your post Eva, sorry to see you go but good luck with the icsi, anything with a higher success rate has to be better, look forward to hearing about your bfp!!!!!


----------



## ck6

sorry to hear about your follies...can't image how   gutting that is ? do you think they got it right at the last scan you had? if you have no free go at the very least think you should write and complain !!!!  lets hope you don't need the free go  

my dh is very positive this time...i say 'if' he says 'when' !!!!! 
LOVE CAROLINE XXX


----------



## Candy

Wow 99 posts, will have to try and beat you Holly to starting the 100th thread !!! OMG Star, Murtle, Michelle, Kim, Mizz (Missing peeps I know) we were here on the part 1, can you believe how far this community has come, a life saver.

Not read any posts, so apologises, but do think of you all often and hoping for some fab news soon C x


----------



## Cindy

Hi girlies
Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, I've been so busy then too tired to read all your posts! can't believ how quick you all post, your nutters!!!!!!!!
Shazia sorry about this cycle for you hun, I hope youa re able to get some of your fee back, HUGE HUGS for you!
Candy How's your little one? aah bet he's making you smile
Kelly keeping everything crossed for you! hope it all goes ok
SUNNY HUGE CONGRATULATIONS hun, that made my day.
CR hope you are taking it easy
Hi to Holly, CK6, JILLY, Catwoman, all you new ones and everyone else I've forgotten.
Hope you've all had a good weekend, start of footie season so we went to watch DH's home team play, Swansea and they won which was great, then last night we went to friends of ours and had a few beers and a giggle, and told them all about ttc, something we haven't shared with anyone, so that was good, and DH seemed ok talking bout everything,
Got a busy week this week, got an app with my gynae ref pain, so going kick some ass, and tell her I want her to write another referal letter fro IVF to get us up the list, and I want more IUI, DH and I have decided we're going pay for a go at IVF, as we've got to try, we wouldn't want it to be ten years from now and we regret never trying, but we're going save fro it so it'll prob be early next year, and try IUI in the meantime.
Also this week a lady from the adoption agency is coming for a chat, on Tuesday.
So everything is happening.
Better do some tea
have a nice night
love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

update - having just spoken with mr t at argc i am going to do natural iui at argc as part of the monitored cycle you have to do prior to icsi. 
will let you know results - but have moved over the argc icsi thread...
WISHING YOU LOTS OF BFP'S       
Eva xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello you fab ladies,


Thanks so much for all the best luck wishes for tomorrow-I need them,I cant wait.You lot are absolutley brilliant and I dont know what I would do without you all   .As soon as I get home I will be on here to let you know whats cracked off    love you all 

Shazia-so sorry about you having no tx this time I know how shattering it feels-big hugs to you hunny.Heres hoping all the   does the trick for you  

Eva-wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle  

Cindy-glad you had a good weekend,good luck with your gynae-kick some ass!!!

Jillypops-if your at work tomorrow hope your not on reception!!!!! Have a good one.


Big HELLO to all the other mad ladies out there!!!!

One very nervous but excited KELLY( bring on the internal scans and basting)


----------



## ck6

where are you waynetta??
kelly its julie on reception ...good luck with the basting    xxx


----------



## shazia

Good luck Kelly for tomorrow, am on tenderhooks waiting to hear your news so make sure you let us lot know before anybody else!!!!!!!!!!

Cindy good luck with gynae, kick some butt

Eva if you are doing natural iui will you stay with us for a bit longer...please, btw is Mr T Taranissi if so    

hey ck6 love u xxxx

Gorgeous gal Jilly where are you, ur taking it easy stint should be over by now, get back online


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi shazia 
yes mr taranissi...! he is a genius and amazing that i got a phone call at 7pm on a sunday evening!
will loiter and keep you posted and look forward to BFP's from you all
xx


----------



## shazia

have you had treatment with him before? Did you have to wait long for an appt? do you know what his success rate for ivf is?


----------



## alicat

we test on wed but not feeling   i had a little bit of blood sat then sun getting AF pains trying to think   gosh its so hard i just want AF to show up (not) or to get to test day Ive never done a pregnancy test good luck to everybody


----------



## Cindy

Good morning 
Yikes MONDAY already, just thought I'd post quick before work, as by the time I finish you'll be on the 100 thread!!!!!!     to us all!
HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!
GOOD LUCK KELLY!!!!!!!!
lOVE cINDYXXXXXXXXX


----------



## keemjay

morning all 
just a quickie as am off to work

shazia - sorry to hear about your naughty follies, how disappointing for you  hope the bms has done the trick instead

kelly - at last some GOOD news, hurrah, good luck today - enjoy dildocam 

cindy - what a busy wek you have lined up, makes me tired just reading it! 

alicat -   to you and strength for the next couple of days, its sooooo hard 

jilly - love the pic, even in the wrong place  you are exactly how i imagined!

julie hope you've had a lovely weekend 

gotta fly, you will certainly be on part 100 by the time i get home tonight - was anyone up for a chat room celebration tonight  

molly and holly  

kj x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi shazia
i have only looked at the icsi results - which are something ridiculous like 64% live birth rates. have a look at the hfea website. i find argc very lacking in customer services but apparently no one compares when it comes to actually delivering treatment and results.
IM me if i can be of any help
eva


----------



## Holly C

Hi Lovelies!

Kellly -     for basting today!!

Shazia - what a complete nightmare you've had again...  Big   it must be gutting!  Can they shed any light on why this is happening?

Julie - thanks for pm - one coming back atcha!

Jilly - lovely to see your pics in the gallery!  Sounds like you've been thinking hard about things... it's tricky isn't it... Hope it all sorts out v v soon so you feel more certain about your direction.  Hope you're feeling more like you soon!

Cindy - wow - you've got lots to think about this week!  Hope you'll be able to make some decisions very soon.  Good luck with consultant and also with your adoption meeting!

Caroline - did DD have a fabbie time on Sat night?  Hope so.  Liked the trick you played on her  

Eva - wow - lots happening for you too!  Sounds like you've got a good option up your sleeve this month and wouldn't it be the best news all round if IUI works and no need to go to ICSI!  Here's hoping!!

KJ - hope you have a good day at work and meant to wish you well for the procedure today!!  I'm sure you'll do an excellent job!

Erica - hope the weekend went well!

Hi Catwoman - you're well into the 2ww now!!

Hi Molly, Miss Jules, Petal, CR, Manda, Jess P (we miss you!) Cathy and all the other lovelies! 

So girls - almost at 100.  Candy - happy to let you do the honours starting the new thread!  Only seems right somehow!!  Shall we have a party in the chat rooms later today everyone?

H xx


----------



## keemjay

duuuuurrrrr - i got to work only to find out i wasnt due till 1pm  my fault this time, didnt read my diary properly. as i was out and about i did supermarket shop and went to bank - i am soooo overdrawn its not funny, i need it to be the 21st right NOW so i can get all the dosh work owe me from JUNE grrrr. anyway  fell very organised, seem to have acheived loads and still have 2hrs till work - have even made dinner for tonight already - just in case i have a party to attend later  holly it looks like its just you and me 

kj x


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi Girly-girls

By hook or by crook I'll be last in this book  thread. 

Had my first scan for my first ever IUI this morning. I am so excited 'cos something is actually happening.  

Everything seemed to be OK. Still got very polycystic ovaries and the follicles were about 6mm. They gave me a nice little blue handbag full of syringes and a little sharps bin plus the Puregon. I have to start the injections tomorrow and go back for a scan next Tuesday.

Going to my best-friends-from-schools new baby's christening next week. I was in too minds whether or not to go but feel that I can handle it now that I am doing something positive.

Kelly - Good luck with your scan. Xxx 

Holly - great FSH levels. Clever girl Xxx 

Eva - heres hoping all goes well with the move to ICSI. Xxx 

Shazia - sorry about the follies. Sounds like you got your bases covered though  xx

VIL - hope you and Moosey are OK xx

Sunny - Big congratulations. Send us all some of your spare 

Love to Katrinar, Jillypops, **********, KJ, Erika and all the other bestest girls

xxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Thanks Julie.... Are the internet    watching you? If they are then I say yah boo sucks to them.  

xx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning, well more afternoon now I guess, lovelies hope you all had a fab weekend   
Jilly - Can't believe your clinic doesn't do IUI during the summer   how ridiculous. Hope you're GP sorts it out for you. Still laughing at your   messages. Off to look at your pics now.
Julie - Glad you had a good weekend & that that babysitting went well   
Shazia - Sorry to hear about follies   but fingers crossed that with all the BMS you still get that   result.
CR - Not long until your scan now, bet you can't wait  
Kelly -     for today hope all goes well.
Cindy - Wow you've got lots happening & loads to think about.   with it all.
Kj - Have you had a Jilly moment going to work when you shouldn't   
Eva -   as you move to ICSI.
Sunny -      wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy & beyond.
Alicat -    for testing on Weds.
JIH - Hello   & welcome to the thread.
CK6 - Great trick on your dd you little minx   hope you all had a great weekend.
MissJules -   hooray IUI had begun, wishing you lots of good luck.
Holly -   great news about FSH, well done you.
 Moonmin, Katrinar, Professor Waffle, Catwoman, Manda & everyone else.
Well my weekend was great, lots to   & little sleep & feeling the effects of it today   The boat trip was good, as was the girlie night Saturday. My brother was over from Ireland so I saw him too   & had lunch with my mom (nothing like your mom's cooking is there). It's my friends dads funeral tomorrow so I'll feel better once Weds is here.
Have a lovely day everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW

Morni.........afternoon!

It was morning when I started reading back - so much to catch up on, you      !!!!!!

Sorry not many personals as my brain has turned to mush....

Firstly, it was SO great to meet Kim & Holly on Friday. I was a bit   about meeting up, but it was lovely. So relaxed and just so easy. Lots of yummy food - thanks Kim  - plus Holly's fantabulous quinoa salad, which I can highly recommend.

DP was fine when I got there (thanks 4 lift KJ  ) must have been your disarming   that cheered him up!

You were both just as I imagined.  

Good luck for starting tx Miss Jules.  

...and Kelly   for basting - at last! Hope it goes well...

Lovely to have you back Manda - sorry about your SIL's pg news. She sounds like Denise from the Royle Family!!! 

Special  for Erika - hope you are okay hunny. Will be thinking of you - and your friend - tomorrow.  

 to BunBun, Billie, Julie, Jilly, CR, CK, Shazia (hope the  has done the trick), Eva (good luck with ICSI  ), Cindy, Alicat, and everyone else.... and welcome to the newbies!

Love Molly
  

 to Candy....go girl.........start that Part 100 thread! x


----------



## ERIKA

Lovely to hear from you Molly   
Thanks for special thoughts, very much appreciated.
Hope all is well with you, have a lovely day  

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy

Congratulations ladies on reaching the 100th thread, with all my heart I pray that this lucky thread brings lots of miracles.

*    100th Thread  *

Thanks Holly for letting me do the new thread and Kim for the heads up xxx


----------



## Candy

Lucky 100th thread this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34412.msg405890.html#msg405890


----------



## professor waffle

Whey hey, lucky 100th thread.

Hope it brings me luck for testing & to everyone of you lovely IUI ladies


----------



## loobylu

OmG how much must you lot chatter....he he...

Big hugs to you all out there...

On day 21 with 10 days to go (feels like 10 years he he)...keep hoping for that BFP xx Hope this 100th thread is lucky for me and for you all..


----------



## ERIKA

to us all on reaching the 100th thread.

Hoping this one is full of        

Love   luck   &   to each & everyone of you.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello all my fellow 100 ladies,

Thanks all of you for the good luck wishes for today !!! Scan was good, I have one foliie on right which is 21mm (is this good) forgot to ask as I was too excited!!! Anyway I have had my hcg jab ( you could have told me it was in my fat  chhek )

Going back at 8:30 tomorrow morning for dh to do his funky stuff then I will be basted about 10:30

[size=20pt] SO EXCITED[/size

Sorry I havent got much time for personals but I am thinking of every single one of you wonderful ladies!!!!  

ps-is there anything I should do/avoid after basting?

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Whoops,

Sorry about the last post,please dont tell me off for the big writing   

Forgot to ask-Holly,next time you update the list could you add me to the 2ww bit pppuuuurrrllleeeaaassseee? Test date should be 23rd August    thanks

Kelly


----------



## shiningstar

Hi ya  on reaching 100th thread.

I started my nasal spray this morning, and thought I was going to be sick, will need to get used to it, 2 a day until (BFP) or tx ends.  So am now an IUI girl today.  

Still trying to get to know who's who and who's at what stage.

Good luck Kelly for tomorrow.

LOL Katrina


----------



## kellydallard

Katrina   

Welcome to ff.your in the right place.We are a lovely bunch-if not a little crazy   .It does take a little bit of time to get to know everyone ,you just have to take it at a pace you feel comftable with. Good luck with everything and keep us posted!!!Thanks for the good luck for tomorrow.

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW

Woohoo! 100th thread eh?

You know you've been an IUI girl too long when you find it easier to type the words for the smileys than open up the window!

          

That's "roflmao" for those who haven't been on here too long!

Sorry won't be able to meet for chat tonight as only got broadband at work, but have a lovely time....

Love Molly


----------



## keemjay

Thanks Canders  special kisses to Jacob 

      Happy 100th Thread Everyone!!!!!       

molly - i shouldnt worry, nobodys coming to the party anyway, bunch of old party poopers 

kelly - hurrah and guzzah - basting tomoz  (my hcg wasnt in my bum, we did it in tummy at home like the others.....after basting i tried not to leap about too much, dh did make me stay on the sofa for several hours, but guess you wont be able to do that as you have a little one already. just take it easy - and pee before basting, that way you dont need to go for hours, therefore keeping little wrigglers safe and sound 

i'm feeling very pleased with myself, i inserted my first ever trachy tube and the child is still alive  it took me a sec to get it in as it got a bit caught  but just tried again and it went in fine - phew! 2 more to go and i get all my paperwork signed off and i'm fully trachy-trained 

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Wow - We Made it - 100 Thread!!!

Bring on the 

Thanks Candy!!

Hi Ya Molly - get you with your long hand version of smileys 

KJ - excellent news about trachy training going so well! Bring on the other two and you're the pro girl! Why does no one want to party on tonite

Kelly - great news and heaps of  for tomorrow!! Make sure you read Aussie Meg's tips as it's useful to know what to do and what to avoid during the 2ww!

Katrinar - hope you will feel better from the sniffing soon!

Erica - my sentiments exactly!!

PW - hope you're feeling ok!

Gorgeous afternoon here today. I met a friend for lunch which was great. She's having fertility issues too  and tomorrow she has an appointment with Dr Marilyn Glenville herself! Can't wait to hear what she has to say!!

Will post the list shortly!

   lovely girls!

H


----------



## shazia

[size=15pt]CONGRATULATIONS ON THE 100TH THREAD AND FOR BEING THE BRAVEST LADIES I KNOW 

kELLY GOOD LUCK FOR BASTING TOMORROW,THEY SHOULD ALLOW YOU TO STAY PUT FOR ABOUT 10 MINS AFTERWARDS IF THEY DONT I WOULD INSIST ON IT. I KNOW ITS DIFFICULT AS I ALSO HAVE A RATHER ACTIVE 4 YR OLD BUT TRY NOT TO LIFT HIM OVER THE 2WW ALTHOUGH EASIER SAID THAN DONE  MOST OF ALL THINK POSITIVELY 

JILLY SORRY YOU HAVE NOT BEEN FEELING  TODAY BUT PLEASED YOU HAVE A GOOD GP AND HOPING HE WILL KICK SOME BUTT FOR YOU, CAN YOU BE REFERRED TO ANOTHER CLINIC

WELL HAVE TO SAY PROBABLY FEEL WORSE TODAY THAN YESTERDAY BUT MAYBE BECAUSE LOTS OF PEOPLE HAVE BEEN HORRIFIED ON MY ACCOUNT AND NOW I REALLY FEEL AS THOUGH I SHOULD DO SOMETHING POSITIVE ABOUT IT SO THINK I AM GOING TO WRITE A LETTER OF COMPLAINT. HOLLY I THINK THE REASON BEHIND ALL OF THIS IS THE FACT THAT MY HOSPITAL HAVEN'T A  CLUE WHAT THEY ARE DOING!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

2005 POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN​
     

CONGRATULATIONS & STAY PUT VIBES

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Sunny24 05.08.05 4th Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers

         

Jazzmine 08.08.05
Alicat 09.08.05
Marsha Mouse 09.08.05
CK6 14.08.05
Professor Waffle 14.08.05
Catwoman 20.08.05
Shazia Natural 20.08.05
Kelly Dallard 23.08.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

   

Katrinar
Eva04
Minow

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

         

Ms Jules
Cindy
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
********** 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF


----------



## Minow

Hello girls
I feel totally useless, I can't get on much and so I really seem to have trouble sorting out who is who and what stage everyone is at.....huge hugs and baby dust and   to you all though.

You see brain has gone coz I was going to say...oh hang on if I scroll down I can work out who I was going to say it too.......Shazia, what hospital are you at in Surrey?

Feeling a bit more emotional and hormonal today....done 2 meopur and still on dr...is this usual? I wasn't sure when to expect side effects and from what. I also have had a couple of dizzy hot flush episodes today...one in a shop where the woman joked..oh your 2 young to suffer from that (when she asked me if I was ok), just wait till your running around after children.....grrrrrrrr 

Anyone having anything yummy for dinner tonight?

Minow x


----------



## shazia

Hi MInow

Are you in Surrey too? I am at St Helier   but if this natural 2ww fails then I shall be transferring hopefully to the Nuffield in Woking for egg share ivf.

How bout you?

Nothing too yummy for dinner as am on day 3 of diet, although having said that all the meals I've had so far have been lovely


----------



## Minow

I'm at the Nuffield in Woking!....well I don't live there, although it may feel like it soon!!!

good girl sticking to your diet and glad to hear that it can still be yummy. DH working from home today and still working so I'm just trying to think about what to cook.

Minow x


----------



## shazia

Wow what do you think of it? Are you pleased with the service   I chose it as I really don't fancy travelling up to London and its sposed to have the 2nd highest success rate in the country...well thats what they told me. Where abouts are you then?
xxxx


----------



## Minow

As luck would have it, it's the closest one that does IUI to us! So we didn't really choose it, it's just where we were refered too...glad to find out that it comes out pretty high in the stats though. I have to admit, it never occured to me that you could choose where to go....it is a bit of a journey for us but boy am I glad not to be having to get in and out of london...especially now with scan wed, fri, mon and hopefully basting on wed. No train journey, just traffic jams!!
As for the service, well so far it's been lovely. It makes such a lovely change from NHS hospitals, for one thing you arent surrounded by very pregnant women...why do they do that in NHS hospitals..it's a bit mean rubbing your face in it. They have been very kind and helpful and really I can't fault it. All the nurses we've seen have been lovely and they seem to know their stuff. The consultant was the same one we had on the NHS so we've know him for some time now. He's a bit anti veggies (or so it seemed when he found out we both were) but other than that he's nice and helpfull too.
Minow x


----------



## Minow

At last DH has finished work so yey time for din dins and snuggles!  
Lol to you all, hope you all have a fun evening.
Minow x


----------



## Cindy

HAPPY 100 THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATULLATIONS TO US ALL FOR GETTING HERE! and let's hope this is the month for       

Holly hun I know you are busy but  please put me down on the list, I feel all left out don't know what you can be put me as, we're doing a bit of everything hee hee, no put me down as IUI next cycle, thanks
Well Monday as usual was really busy, then went for my acunpunture session, then got my haircut, and then come home and cleaned up ready for visit tommorrow, getting a bit nervous even through it's informal still nervous.
DH and I have def decided to pay for some IVF, but won't be till early next year when we've got the money, then if no luck def ADOPTION, the visit in the morning is just so Dh and I know more what to expect if we decide that's our path in life.
sorry got to go my mate has turned up
catch you all later
love to you all
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Kelly Good luck for your basting hun I am so gald it's finally happening for you!


----------



## morgan

Just popped in to say congrats on reaching 100th IUI thread and what a great thread it is too!
Yay!  
Can't believe it - think it was about part 11 when I joined!

lots of luck to all of you
xxxxx
Morgan


----------



## petal b

HAPPY 100 THREAD    

HELLO LADIES   sorry have not been on for a while,  missed being with you all my computer was not working what a nightmare,but all sorted now, so i am back yippeeee.have not had a chance to read all that has been going on.so much to catch up on.

hello to all the new ladies that have joined[/color]hope to get to know you all soon

well had alovely time in rome,so hot,could not believe it.but was lovely

well speak to you all soon

holly-thanks for asking for me

will try and get on some more tomorrow

luv petal b


----------



## Minow

Morning lovely girls
I hope you are all well today.
I'm finding myself a bit emotional now and got a headache....not the best day for birthday and wedding anniversary but there you go!
What side effects have others had from Menopur?
Got sister coming today so won't be around but thought I'd just pop in to say hello and maybe pop in later if I can.
lol   to you all
Minow x


----------



## Holly C

Goodmorning from sunshiny East Surrey!!

Minow -   Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary   - Wow a double celebration     Hope you feel better as the day goes on.  I think symtoms are different for each person.  I personally didn't have any when on Supercur (same thing different name) but I do know that others have had.  Driniking loads of water can really help.

Hi Julie - aaah you don't sound so good today either sweetie!  Hope you can take it a bit easy and try taking loads of Vit C to help your glands    

Petal - I wondered where you were!  Great to have you back and great to hear your trip to Rome was so good!  Did you make a wish at the Trevi fountain....?  Bet I can guess what it was for   

Jillypops - were you a billy no mates last night??  Ooops!  As no one said they were up for a party in the chat room I didn't bother popping in!  Hopefully Shazia joined you and you had a good old  

Cindy - thinking of you today and hope the visit goes well  

 to all the other lovelies!!

Back soon!
H xx


----------



## ck6

minow 
i also got headaches on menopur..make sure you drink plenty, also felt really sleepy  ... hope you have a nice day .....
hi julie ...nearlt there for iui number 3...3rd time lucky xxxx

ds has no work today so taking me to maidstone market...
trying not to think about every twinge this time...week one went quick... i'm gonna test on sunday..if i get that far.... better go...xxxxx hello everyone else  hope you are ok wow there's so many to remember now ! xxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

minow - Happy Birthday  and Anniversary  lovely day for them  sorry you're feeling a pants tho  have you had any nice pressies? i had no symptoms on menopur so cant help with that- sorry

kj x


----------



## ck6

holly did  you mean pureogon  as every time i've had supercur and either menopur or pureogon  xx


----------



## keemjay

ck6 - week 2 always drags   just try and keep busy - maidstone market sounds like a perfect distraction 

alicat - any news from you hun 

holly - its sunny here too  have been sitting outside since before 8am and its bliss  hoping to go for a walk over the fields later to the pub witha friend as its such a lovely day.... after i've done all my jobs obviously 

julie - feel better kisses for you today     any signs of your glam shots yet 

jilly - sorry you were jilly-no-mates last night, like holly i didnt bother popping in as no-one else seemd up for it 

welcome back petal - glad Rome was great 

minow - dont worry about keeping up with everyone hunny - its hard to do, just keep an eye on a couple of people you find something in common with....btw i was at Woking nuffield too  is your cons per chance mr riddle? if so it made me snigger when you said he was anti-veggie. in my opinion he is anti-everything to do with healthy eating/vits and minerals etc 

cindy - good luck with the adoption visit - we will have that to look forward to soon 

erika  for this week

shazia - how you feeling today hunny  hope the sunshine keeps your chin up 

laters all

kj x


----------



## keemjay

VIL - just reading your post on the other thread jogged my memory and reminded me i dreamt about you two last night - it was at the essex adult party, which was a bit like a coffee morning in a village hall  you and moosey were serving the tea and were very middle-aged- looking, wearing pinnies  you looked very similar - short mousey hair and were sort of like stereotypical robust country women who keep chickens and bake cakes. we were all very confused as you were nothing like we imagined, and we just thought you were the tea ladies and not attending the meet 

kelly - sorry forgot to send you lots of     and     for your basting today

kj x


----------



## CR

helloooo lovelies.

sorry been missing, i have been caught up in myself!!  that sounds very selfish.  but it serves me right, because i missed the 100th party!!  how can i have missed the party.  i was going to bring the vol au vents too!!   

holly - fab news about your fsh levels.  so glad you have had some positive results for your efforts.  itching to know how your friend gets on with the famous MG.  is she seeing her at her london or tun wells surgery?

julie - hope you feeling better after your oranges.  you always get such bad af pains.  at least you can go again?  or i think you are going again soon as af arrives?

ck6 - enjoy the market.  no carrying heavy bags now!!! 

have today off work, got to get ready for my hols on saturday.  so have to go soon.
scan tomorrow morning, am soooooo nervous, with the bleeding and because i have no symptons that all the books say you should have (no funny sense of smell, sickness, tiredness etc), so i am expecting to be told things like - blighted ovums, missed miscarriages, and everything else i found on the internet when doing a search!!  perhaps should not have done the internet searching!!!
special hellos to shazia, jillypops, cindy, molly, erika, catwoman, candy, kj, minow, petal b, VIL and moosey and anyone else i've forgotten.  i am sending you loads of pos vibes.

have a nice day everyone.
lovin you all.
crxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

CR -                            for the scan tomorrow.  I really hope this one is a "keeper".  Loads of people don't get any symptoms so please don't worry just because of that.  Let us know how you get on.  

Hi Kim, Holly (sorry I called you Molly   ), Molly, Cindy, Julie the Queen of Reception and everyone else.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## loobylu

Hi all..having a tough day..just found out another 2 close work friends are pregnant..close to tears..cant cope with this anymore...just isnt fair. Feel like im being punished..just sat downstairs and smoke 2 cigs on the trot and now i feel even worse...sorry to whinge but i dont know who else to turn too xxx


----------



## Holly C

Oooh Loobylu - it's ok you are allowed to feel like you do sweetheart.  You're right it's just NOT fair!  We are all here for you and know how you feel.

Big big     and snuggles to you!!

Holly xx


----------



## Holly C

CR - you're in my thoughts too!  I hope everything goes well at the scan tomorrow.  I really can understand it's so very hard and you need to know everything is just as it should be.  You hear of those ladies who never knew they were pg until the baby came - normal periods all the way through etc and in fact I have friends who are twins and their mother didn't have any inkling that she was pg (even though it was her second pregnancy).  She too had normal periods for the first 4 months!  You can imagine her amazement when she got the news!!  

VIL - no bother muddling me up with Molly - she's lovely    Hope all is looking good for your appointment!  Did you enjoy KJ's dream!!  What is she like!!

Julie huns - you'll need a zillion oranges to make up the vit c doses I had in mind but it's a good start  

Laters lovelies

xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all! Congrats on the 100th thread!!!!!!!!!!
Looby – just read your post. It's pants, I know. I went through exactly the same: within the last year, four of my colleagues got pregnant (out of an office of 12). I was sandwiched between two of them, and it was hell. Three of the four were lovely – very understanding and able to enjoy their pregnancies without rubbing my nose in it and, as a result, I was able to enjoy it with them. One of them, however, was a major pain in the ass and incredibly insensitive (they all knew I'd been trying for over two years, by the way). I suffered in silence with her, but looking back I wish I'd been more forthright and told her when she pi**ed me off, not least because I later discovered that she pi**ed everyone else off in the office on my behalf!
Do your colleagues know what your going through? If not, it might be an idea to tell them and say that, while you're happy for them, you'd be grateful if they could keep baby-chat between them for the time being and bear in mind that you're finding things a bit tough. Good luck, honey. I am thinking of you.  
Holly – fab news on the FSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hurrah for the wheatgrass!
Minow – happy b day and anniversary! Have a great day.
Shazia -   about the follies. I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time. I am thinking of you.
CR - sending you tons and tons of        for tomorrow.
Sunny – huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck for a happy, healthy 9 months.
CK6 - how's the 2ww going? Keeping everything crossed for you!
Jilly - love the pic in the gallery! Have sent you a pm.
Kelly – good luck with basting. Is it today, or is it tomorrow? Sorry, I'm a bit dense at the moment!
Hello to the lovely Julie, Erica, Eva (will send you a pm – really sorry to see you go), Molly, Candy, Keemjay and all my other lovely chums.
Well, on day 5 of the 2ww and getting to grips with those delightful Cyclogest pessaries! I have very painful boobs and sensitive nipples. Did anyone else get that with Cyclogest? Otherwise, nothing else to report.
I love you all!
C xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Kim

       just noticed your message about your dream.  Tea ladies indeed!!!  I think you will probably be able to tell me and Moosey apart cos she is asian and I am white ("glow in the dark" according to Moosey). 

Besides, I am still freaked out about "your" photo in the gallery because it is clearly an imposter pretending to be you - I know that you are very tall with blonde hair....    

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## loobylu

Thanks ladies...its good to know ur out there...feel a bit better now...spoke to DH hes taking me out for a meal and a good cry tonight..bless him xx


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello girls,
  I have finally tracked you guys down, I've only been away from PC for the weekend can't believe you move so fast. Anyway, done something silly last night, took a HPT and yes you've guessed it, BFN I'm not due AF til today, but had such a bad day that I just did it. and it's made me feel 100 times worse. Still now there is a little bit of hope, DH says it's not over til Aunt Flo comes singing. He has been good to me through bad mood swings and me having a shout at him. Bless him. So I will keep you informed what happens in the next few days....
                                                          The Mouse xx


----------



## Lucy Lou

**********,

i've been keeping my eye on you & all the other IUI girls!

Just popped in to say i know you are going for IUI again soon & just wanted to send you lots of  ,

I miss all of you! - nice to see Victoria & Moosey back

love to you all

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi Guys

Hope everyone is well.

Loobylu – Sorry you are feeling so poo lovey.  It is the pits I  know. I’m still the rose between the two thorns of my pregnant colleagues who sit either side of me!  It’s just a nice little reminder everyday in case I ever did manage to forget all this ttc crap for a couple of minutes. It will happen for you and your baby will be all the more loved for being so wanted  xxx  

Kelly – hope you had a fab basting. Tell us how it went (can you type laying down eating pineapple?)  xxx  
CR – Good luck for your scan  – It will be fine! That’s the problem with overload of information, we all think the worst about things but it will be great. Enjoy!! xx

Catwoman – good luck with the 2ww.     

Jilly – you’re a good girl to be so pleased for your SIL. My (little) brother mentioned the other day that he and his wife were getting broody and thinking of starting a family. I was all smiley outside but all  jealous inside. I’VE BEEN WAITING THE LONGEST  AARRGGHH! I love them both to bits but sibling rivalry never dies!  

VIL –  Ha Ha I thought you and Moosey would be funky divas but I like the tea ladies better. So cute! 

Start my Puregon tonite.   Think I’ll get DH to do it for me which he will relish. Maybe I’ll get him to practice on an orange first. I’ve seen him try to sew a button on and he ain’t handy with a needle. 

Love to KJ, Julie, Erika, Holly,Shazia, Minow and all the other groovy chicks. 

xxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Jilly - I see what you mean. Bless them for waiting for you to catch up. I guess it was hard for you the first time especially when it's your twin. 'Cos I'm the oldest and been married 10 years I thought that it would be us first. My brother and sister have both been married 1 year and are both now thinking about ttc. I have to accept that they might beat me to it!
xxx


----------



## Holly C

You girls are lovely.  Me - I'm obviously completely    

My sister is five years younger and started trying to conceive about 18 months ago.  I was really frantic that she would conceive early on.  She has since found out that she has endometriosis, which is horrible and I would never wish infertility in any way shape or form on anyone - let alone her - she's my fav sister.... however there is a teensy bit of me that feels a bit relieved.  I really hope both of us will get our dream at the same time so we can go through it all together.  Her twin - accidentally got pg then miscarried and then accidentally pg the following month....  You can imagine how she feels  

Horrid Holly xx


----------



## Holly C

You always know exactly what to say - thank you Julie    You are going to be the best Mummy in the world!

H xx


----------



## Miss Jules

Jilly-Holly-Julie  -sounds like Milly-Molly- Mandy, sweet as sugar candy or not so sweet as it turns out. Glad I’m not the only one with   thoughts.

It’s just the pits when you feel this way towards people you love but I can’t stop it. Must be the animal instinct to breed taking over! I think that’s why we can be happy for people on this site when they get a BFP because they have gone through the initiation of ttc which makes them worthy!

Anyways this will all be in the past for us all before very much longer and we can go back to being nice peoples.

Thanks girls
xx


----------



## BunBun

Belated Congratulations for our 100th thread 
Nice to be able to say a quick hello to Shazia & Jillypops last night in the chatroom. Don't worry you didn't scare me off but dh was lurking. 
I can finally say that hopefully we will now be moving onto adopting. I made the initial call to social services & I had a basic chat with them. We have received our information pack & we both feel that this is the way forward, so our next step will be an information meeting so we are now waiting for a place to come available.


----------



## kellydallard

Hayup you lot!!!


Basting went really well ( I think) dh had 14.something million ,it was uncomftable but hey im a woman I can take it   .Been lying on the sofa watching naff all on telly,feel really daft lying and doing nothing.How long did you all rest for after basting? I promised dh to take it easy and I will,but I'll go blinkin mad soon  

Thanks for all the good luck vibes  

Looby-sorry your feeling down hunny-hope your better soon,I know its horrible to accept other peoples good news,it always hits a nerve,thinking of you!!!

Miss jules-I havent tried eating pinapple lying down but I might give it a try-dont think I will be able to reach the keyboard though-especially if I am choking on pinnaple   ggod luck with the purgeon-hope dh doesn't hurt you 


Jillypops-Really hoping that this iui works for you hunny   

Big    to all the other fab iui girlies!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

bun bun,

Sorry-you were posting same time as me!!!Great to hear you and dh have decided on adopting!!Best of luck with the meeting-keep us all posted

Kelly x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Bun Bun -       congratulations on your decision to adopt.  It's really exciting.

Kelly - Hurray for your basting - at long last!!!  Well done for ovulating on a week day when your clinic was open!     


Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## shazia

hey lovely ladies

what a gorgeous day, just been lazing around today as have been busy the last week or so, am desperately waiting for the new Harry Potter book as dh read it and then decided to lend it to his mate, although I had startd to read the one before by then cos couldn't remember much of it and wanted to refresh, but have nearly finished it now and am desperate to begin the new one!!!

Hey my oscar loving Jilly, hows it hanging today lovely pants?

CK6 u ok, how was the market..................spend,spend,spend!!! Any twinges yet?

Kelly     for basting, sounds like it all went according to plan. Fingers crossed for a speedy 2ww.

Bunbun was nice to chat to u last night, good luck with adoption, sounds like a good option for you both xxx

Big kisses to everyone else


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx See!!!!!


----------



## Minow

Gosh it takes a time to catch up on all the messages doesnt it!

KJ, we havn't got Mr Riddle, we have Mr Curtis....it must just be in the air around here!

Kelly, glad basting went well......ahhhhhhhh Bisto!

Still hoping that DH will finish work early enough that we can do something nice for birthday and anniversary evening together....he hasn't had a chance to get me a pressie or card so it would be nice to do something.....not sure washing bedding and blankets is really what I want for the highlight of my day!!!

Time for a cupa and bagel now I reckon!

lol
Minow x


----------



## kellydallard

Minow,

Hope you have a fab night whatever you do!!!! Even if it is spent with a bagel and a cuppa


----------



## shazia

God Minow so sorry forgot to wish u happy birthday and anniversary, double bubble means a double bubble celebration, hope u get it xxxxx

Good luck tomorrow CR, everything will be great, really looking forward to hearing all about it

 to Poo


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

CR good luck with your scan

[size=10pt]sorry this has just taken me 10 mins to work out how to change the colour...see you can teach an old dog new tricks   now i'm just trying to make it dance!!!


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

I hope you do not mind me popping in on your thread.
I just noticed that it is now the 100th thread for you iui girls, wow!
I hope you are all doing well and I wish you all all the luck in the world 

I do pop back from the iui turned ivf from time to time to see how you are all doing


----------



## Cindy

HI Girls


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
how are you all today?
well just had a quick read of all your msgs, GOOD LUCK CR for scan,
Kelly good luck hun for your 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
hi to everyone else, really tired so just a quick one, want to check some other stuff on the boards.
The lady come this morning from the adoption agency, really nice lady went through how evrything works, explained that part of the process is for them to go through you not being able to have a child of your own and how you deal with that, but girls I just don't know what to do, you all know how much we want a baby, as we all do, and also DH and I have also decided that if we weren't sucessful we'd def adopt, and I am happy with that, but DH and I have said we'll pay for one go at IVF, then stop trying and adopt, but girls I don't even know I'm if I'm strong enough to go through the IVF, do we just go straight down the adoption route, or pay the money and have a let down, I just don't know, I wish someone could give us all the answers, my head is buzzing with things, like I don't have to make a decision now, but what?
anyway go have a read on IVF on here and adoption.
love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Cindy you poor thing what a dilemma, my personal opinion would be to give ivf a go because there is always a chance it will work and if it doesn't then at least you can go forward into adoption knowing you have exhausted every other option and won't regret it at a later date. Also my doctor said to me that if you are still currently undergoing treatment still continue with adoption as it can take a good 2 to 3 years and you can always pull out if u get pregnant........................just a thought hope it helped xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

jilly.... told you not to tell anyone that i'm blonde( like you )


----------



## shazia

ck6 u coming to the garden?


----------



## ck6

jilly truth is dh has firefox and you can't do anything without installing something ....
Cindy ...its a tricky one i think i too would be tempted to go down the ivf route just so that you feel you did it all ...exhausted all avenue's to have a child of your own...thats my opinion whatever you choose to do will be right for you and only you and dh can make that choice.....xxxx

didn't go to maidstone..ds took me to gillingham, to collect his wages...hope no one comes from there it is the heart of 'chav' land ...scary ...anyway he was so long the market would have been closed......
hope everyone is fine and dandy looking forward to big bro 2 moro night ...i am sad that is all we watch !!!  so funny when eugene sang tainted love   ....
i'm not sleeping too well these nights.. inactivitey ( jess must be back spellings gone to pot!!!) night xxx

shazia told you can't get there !!!! but i can dance...although can't remember what i did!!! doh


----------



## Minow

CK6 - It's where I am from originally.......good old Medway Towns....but have to say Chav didn't exist when I was little, still pop back to visit family and it's really changed!

Well didn't do anything special for my bday unless you call jabbing 2 needles into my tummy a special evening! I'm really hoping dh will make up for it when he can. i did put a brave face on it but was a bit upset!

DId however order some clothes for the winter....now hopefully having spent all this money will be a good omen and i won't be able to wear them as I'll be too big with the triplets!!!    

Got scan this morning so time for shower and get myself ready....let's hope they see something developing!

Hope you all have a good day.

lol
Minow x


----------



## struthie

Ooooh up to 100 already,you chatterboxes!

Hope this thread is a lucky one,full of BFP's!


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

CR - hope the scan is going well.

Julie - hope your auntie is ok.

Cindy - it's a tough one.  Do you think you'd regret not having tried IVF?

Kim - any news on the puppy?    How did DP respond to the booklet you left him?!!!

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## babyfish

Hi everyone.  Sorry haven't been around for the last few days.  But did sit and read all the missed posts last night - you lot are highly amusing.

I'm not very good at personals, coz I try and write everyone's name down and then inevitably miss someone off, so just one great big   to everyone. Particularly to CR I think it is, who's having the scan today - really keeping everything crossed.

Blood test went well the other day - still on larger dose of steroids than I would normally be, so eating like a pig and look a bit swollen in the face, but hey, it's better than being ill!  However, I'm swimming every day to try and keep fit and I'm going to yoga in a minute.  So at least I can justify (even if it is just to myself) eating a rather large bowl of Green and Black's chocolate ice-cream every now and again!  

RIGHT - question for you before I go to seen IVF people at St Mary's tomorrow..
What experience (if any) do any of you have with low progesterone levels?  Apparently this was low for me last cycle so I have a few qestions... 1) I want to know what options there are to combat this? Pessaries or injections? 2) Are progesterone levels something that fluctuate from cycle to cycle?  ie If they were low last cycle, could they be normal this cycle?  3) Any side effects from taking progesterone?  

I'm aware I could look all this up on the internet or ask the doc tomorrow, but I want to chat it through with you lot beforehand.  Hope you can help.

Big   to you all.
Fish x


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

Just got back from a hurried trip to the clinic with DH's    for analysis.  Talk about a 'Maybe Baby' scenario with ducking and diving thru traffic - and that's in my car not a moped!!  Anyway arrived within in the required time so here's hoping it's going to be significantly improved....

Someone was in having a scan - was it you CR (8am)??  I was sending a load of     through the door!!!  There was a lot of laughing so whoever was in there was happy with the results they were getting!  Or maybe you were the couple that arrived while I was lurking with my pocket bulging with the all important delivery.... Anyway - thinking of you and hope all is fine  

Julie - poor you sweetie!  You need some TLC.  Have you also tried echinacia?  I had really swollen glands last year and found this really strong antioxidant that worked.  If you are interested I can find out what it is and how to get it...  Really hope DP's great aunt is ok.  Is she Grandma's sister?

Lilly - great to hear from you!!  Really hope things are going ok for you and your IVF cycle will result in a BFP!!

Cindy - very hard decisions to make.  Have you tried looking at the adoption thread on FF?  Good luck sweetie  

Oh Minow - really hope you get to celebrate your b'day v soon.  It's so important to celebrate things I've realised.  Life's short and birthday's should be fun - there's enough stuff in life that's not!!  You were very good not to throw a   I would have!!  Heaps of     for today's scan!!

Babyfish - I have low progesterone too although not according to fertility tests - mine may be oestregon dominance rather than low progesterone.  To combat this problem I have started using natural progesterone cream and it's helping my cycle.  Low progesterone means that it will be difficult for an embryo to implant as the lining starts breaking down before it has a chance.  Cyclogest is given at a lot of clinics to help stabilise the lining and this is a natural form of progesterone.  There is a good book featured on FF homepage and another by Dr John Lee - both titles escape me as I have lent them to Julie....anyway - feel free to pm me if you would like to discuss further!

Best go and check work emails  

Mwah mwah

H


----------



## keemjay

morning chatters 

quickie from me - off to see charlie and choc factory this morning, taking the big sis of the little girl i work with as she doesnt get many treats - poorly lil sis gets all the attention...

just wanted to say ....

good luck to CR for your scan - really hope it was you that holly heard celebrating good news 

cindy - i'm gonna be controversial here and  say go with your heart hun. i didnt go on to IVF cos i felt we had been through enough and wasted enough time - the thought of dealing with another neg was something we couldnt contemplate. still now i wonder if we are doing the right thing, but every time i hear of another neg ivf cycle and the pain that it brings it reminds me of why we made that decision. i also didnt want to get into the cycle of thinking, 'well it didnt happen this time, but maybe just one more go.....' i think its a hard train to get off once you are on it. only you can decide if you are strong enough to go through with it

VIL - no puppy news yet, am trying to persuade dh to go our local rspca rescue centre on sat for a little look around...he was quite amused by the book i got tho did threaten to lock me out!!

gotta fly  and  to everyone

kj x


----------



## Minow

Hi girls
Just popping in to say things didn't go as we had hoped with the scan today . it would appear I've not really responded to the Menopur. There was one follie that was very small on one side and 2 miniscule ones on the other but no way near what they had expected soooooo we are uping the dose. They have cancelled fridays scan as there is no point apparently and so we go back on Monday, hoping like mad that something will have grown.
has any one else had this? We were wondering if this suggests that there might be a problem with my usual egg development and that could be why we've been unsuccesful so far? Of course being on my own today meant that I didn't have dh with me to ask these questions whilst there! that I am!
Hope you all have a nice day.
lol
Minow x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies
Sorry no personals as it's my busiest day of the week   & I'm playing catch up because of only being in for 2 hours yesterday. Thanks for thinking of me.
Can't say much about yesterday, it was as I thought very emotional     & bought so much flooding back. It also made me think about how much my dad has missed during the last 14 years. It's amazing how raw it feels despite the amount of time that has passed. I so understood how my mate was feeling & just wanted to take her pain away. 
Standing next to my pregnant sister talking about the baby kicking just made me feel even more emotions & I was very glad when yesterday was over & I could go to bed although I couldn't sleep as my mind was whirling all over the place   
Special   &   to Jilly, Cindy, Holly, Julie, Minow, Kj, CK6, Shazia, VIL & Moosey, BunBun, Loobylu, Catwoman, Molly, Manda, Katrinar, MissJules, Babyfish, ProfessorWaffle, MarshaMouse, Kelly & apologies   if I've forgotten anyone it wasn't intentional.
Special      for CR today, thinking of you.
Have a good day everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Minow - I think that is probably a good question to ask your clinic when you go in again but it's probably difficult to say exactly as it could be that your body has gone into a bit of a spin and this cycle is nothing like an unmedicated cycle.  No one knows for sure how you will react to the drugs on the first cycle but it sounds like your clinic is monitoring you well so try not to panic.  Slow responding happens to lots of girls so don't worry - they go on to get their BFP's!!  One lady took 21 days of injecting before any significant follie growth happened so my consultant was telling me and they eventually got to basting day about day 28.  Not ideal but they got there in the end!

Erica - yesterday sounded like a real trial for you.  I hope things will get easier again soon.  You're a very strong lady who has been through a lot - I'm thinking of you  

Jilly - you sound really busy - maybe it's a good thing in some ways that you can't have tx until after the summer   (just being philosophical here!) I bet you've got loads of thirsty punters in this time of year!

KJ - you little star!  What a nice thing to do for little one's sister!  She'll love it!  Hope you've taken a load of G&B's with you!!  Let us know what the movie's like  

Hey Shazia - have you got an apptmt at Woking yet??

Julie - hope you've made the order now.  Really hope it helps!

Gorgeous day - I think summer is back!!

H xx


----------



## loobylu

Oh Erica big hugs...hope your ok hon xx


----------



## CR

erika - my heart goes out to you.  i am so sorry you are having a rough time.  i know it doesn't make it much easier, but you are a strong lady and finding time to send me good wishes.  hope things get better real soon for you.  meantime come on here anytime you want.  we are always here for you.

minow - sorry your follies aren't playing ball.  i will am sending you a follie dance for more luck for monday's scan.       
sorry can't help with the growing advice, i either had lots or none and nasty cysts.
keepin em crossed for you.

julie - hope you are feeling better this lunchtime.  can you have some chocolate to assist??

holly - it might have been me in for the scan, my scan was at 8.10am.  there was me, (obviously!!), DP, Sue and Domenique in for the scan, so it was a bit of a party.  didn't see anyone in a brown mack with strange packages!!   

well i have some fab news you girlies;
i saw my 1 x little bean with a heart beat this morning.  it/he/she measured 10.4mm, exactly right, spot on for 7 weeks today.  the yolk sac is looking good.  and the sac lining has not been harmed at all by the bleeding i have been having.  there are no signs that there should anymore bleeding to come.  we are in so much shock, because we really expected bad news, have got so used to it in our ttc journies.
i have 3 pictures.  and i just keep taking a sneak at them. 
sorry holly you were wrong on the multiple preg.  although the bleeding could possibly have been me losing one embryo.  but at least one is all safe and beating away.
as you can imagine, i am walking on air.  we are still keeping it very quiet with only a very small number of people knowing.  we want to get used to the idea that we have finally been successful and to know that everything is going to be ok.  we know it is only early days and i have a higher than average chance of miscarriage with my pcos.
but meantime i will go on holiday with a fixed smile on my face.

i so hope all you lovely ladies who have travelled this journey so far with me, can catch me up.  (my nuffield chums - ck6 i am rooting for you for this sunday!!  and holly and julie you are not far behind!!  and all you other special ladies).
i really do want to share around all my such good fortune with you all.
i thank you so much for your good wishes and messages.

lovin you all.
a smiling crxxxx

ps back on later, when i have left work and can talk more easily than the FF logo popping up on my work PC!!
xx


----------



## Holly C

OOooooh CR!! So pleased you finally let us know!! What fantastic news to read!  The goosebumps are back and I've gone a little teary on it too!  That must have been you in there as I was running late!  Simply brilliant news!  I really hope you can try to relax a little now... Such a relief to know that everything is just as it should be.  

You take v good care of you all!

Love
H xx


----------



## loobylu

CR Thats so lovely to hear...just try to sit back and enjoy now chick xxx


----------



## ck6

CR really wonderful news..try and enjoy it now.... all my love caroline xxxx


----------



## Catwoman

brilliant news, CR! You must be soooooooo relieved (and so are we!  
Erica – a huge, huge   for you. You're having a really rough time at the mo and it must be really difficult with your sister being pregnant. Sending you plenty of        and a big  .
Minow – try not to panic (easier said than done, I know), I've heard lots of girls say that their response varies from cycle to cycle, and this one has just got off to a slow start. I'll do a follie dance for you and send the follie delivery guy over on his bike… look, there he is now…  
Jilly – great news that you got the mags! I didn't write any of the features in either of the ones I sent to you; my main job is as a sub-editor, so I correct the writers' spelling and grammar and make sure the words fit the layout. I just write features now and then… and I've just finished the infertility one. It was meant to be 1,500 words long, max, but it's 4,000 (and that was with me reeling myself in!). Some hefty editing needed, I think.  
A big hello to CK6, Shazia, Julie (how are you feeling, hun?), lots of love and thanks to Holly for continuing to do a terrific job as a mod, Keemjay, Looby, MissJules, Babyfish, Petal, VIL and anyone I've forgotten…
On day 7 of the dreaded 2ww. The cyclogest has given my bosoms a life of their own. They're big, painful and angry bosoms – when I took off my bra last night, it felt as though I'd unleashed a pair of wild animals.
I also spent part of last night trying to download one of those ticker thingies, only for it not to work   That's half an hour of my life I'm never going to get back!!!
Right, back to work...
Love you all! 
Catwoman  xxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hurray for CR - well done and congratulations - you have made my day!!!  Enjoy it - you deserve it!!!


Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

CR- Fantastic news hunny,I can see you smiling from here!!!Huge Cograts            
take care of yourself now!!!!!

Erica-sorry you had a bad day the other day,it can't have been easy for you,in more ways than one,hope your feeling a bit better 

VIL-how are you and moosey latelyhope your both ok 

Catwoman-dont get me started on the tickers-I gave up on that idea ages ago,obviously we are not as smart as the other comuter geeks on here!!!ONLY JOKING 

Holly- maybe baby     a girls got a do what a girls gotta do!!! Wonder if you picked up any speeding tickets on the way!!Lets hope these results are good!!!

Well got to dash-got to go and take ds to doctors  he has just recently started to get really wheezy and I hope to god he hasnt got asthma like me 

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman

oooh... Kelly.... you cheeky mare!    
Jilly – my grammar's cr*p at the best of times, matey. I've lost count of the number of messages I've posted when there have been spelling mistakes... wish I hadn't admitted what I do, 'cos now you'll all be checking my posts for spelling and grammar!  
See you all later,
Lots of love, C xxxx


----------



## babyfish

CR - just so thrilled for you   .  

Holly - thanks so much for info. Will try and PM you maybe later.

Fish x


----------



## ERIKA

I love you lot but how come you always make me want to cry   If I'm not crying with   I'm doing it because you're all so lovely & such special ladies.
CR -           that's wonderful news hun you must be so relieved. I bet that grin is huge   & quite rightly so. You've bought a tear to my eye too. So go & relax, take it easy & take care of that precious little bean.
Holly -   right back at you. Thanks it's nice to know you're there. I don't know where we get out strength from sometimes but we keep   back don't we. That's was makes us all so remarkable.
Julie - Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly   hope you feel better soon.
Loobylu -   sounds like you're not having it easy either mate, thinking of you.
Caroline -      for next Sunday fingers crossed for you (would be everything but DF is supposed to be home, you know the score   )
Catwoman -   for you too. Thanks for good wishes & I hope the second half of the 2ww passes by quickly for you. I also hope your bosom stapling boss isn't around especially as they are big & painful   
Kelly - Hope your DS is ok   
Jilly - Love & hugs to you. Lovely pics in the gallery you look stunning   no-one would ever know that you're our very own dizzy blonde   Hope you're having a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay

CR               fabby dabby news, so pleased for you!!!

charlie and choc factory was brilliant - i thought it was really good, willa wonka was very bizarre but very well done. the squirrels were fab - apparently they were real trained ones (- according to my sis who tutored verruca salt during the filming.... ) highly recommend it 

kj x


----------



## Miss Jules

hello everybodies 

CR – Massive congratulations!!!    You must be soooo made up. Really pleased for you.

Minow –Sure that the bigger doses will do the trick. Fingers crossed for you for big fat follies.    

Kelly  - hope the 2ww is going OK and that little Oliver is OK.  

KJ – hope you enjoyed the film. Loving that Johnny Depp.  Colleague here bought a pirate copy in the pub for a fiver last night. It was taped in the cinema by someone with a camcorder! What a joke.

Catwoman –  Sorry about the sore ( . ) ( . )’s.  

Erika –  lots of    to you.

Babyfish- keep chomping that G & B. Organic is practically medicine don’t you know?

Julie – hope you’re feeling brighter and that Auntie is OK.  

Holly –  love the wacky   races. Would have been so funny (for us) if you had been stopped and had to explain to PC why you were in a hurry. I think they would have backed away quickly and sent you on your way. Might try that if I ever get stopped.  

Hello to Jilly, VIL, Looby, CK6 and all the other fab IUI girls. 

Had my first jab last night. OMG what a work up. I was so over-wrought about the whole thing that I was a gibbering wreck. DH did the jabbing and I was ‘NO NO NO NO NO NO I’m not ready yet’. He offered to jab himself with an empty needle so he could reassure me that it didn’t hurt. NO NO NO NO NO NO (tears) OK OK OK OK OK OK OK I’m ready now NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO I’m not. This went on for 10 minutes until I pulled myself together, lay on the floor and put my dressing gown over my head so I couldn’t see and it didn’t hurt that much so I was making a fuss about nothing. God knows what I’d be like if I ever got as far as an epidural. Big  

Don't go changin'...

xx


----------



## Holly C

Erica - damn right we are!  We certainly seem to be able to cope with more than most and it's definitely thanks to the support from here in my case!

Catwoman - 1 week down 1 to go      Ouch for your poor boobies!!  Looking forward to your article please let us know when it's out!

Kellly - DS ok?

Miss Jules -  you really made me laugh!  Funny you!  I was just the same and then after it was done - 'was that it?!  Sweaty palms, shaking all for that!!  By the end of the week you'll be an old hand at it!

Babyfish - happy to help!

KJ - movie sounded great - definitely have to go to it now.  Am v intrigued - what does your sis do?

Well I called the clinic for DH's swimmer results and it's bad news    Unfortunately if anything it's deteroriated which is a real worry.  However she reassured me that samples can fluctuate and the actual DNA make up of the sperm can improve with vits/mins etc but that's not something she can see under a microscope.  We had a laugh and decided that they really must try harder in future!  It's pretty borderline for IUI but guess we will give it a go and hope and pray that it's going to be worth it.  I haven't told DH yet -he's going to be pretty gutted....

H xx


----------



## Holly C

New home ladies

      

H xx


----------



## Holly C

New home this way >>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34566.0.html

H xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
101 already! you lot write too much takes ages to catch up, he ehee
Thanks for all your kind advice, I don't know what I'm going do, quite tearful due for AF soon, I'm just scared of having IVF and paying all that money for a negative, but also scared that if we don't I'll regret it later, I wish someone could make our minds up, I did go on the adoption bit and have a read, all lovely stories, but I just don't know, 
CR oh hun I am so happy for you that has made my day!
hi to everyone else hope you are all having a good day!
LOve Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

just written a huge long post and completely lost it, my fault entirely didn't realise we were on pg 12, not got time to re write as teatime but will try later before i go out.


----------



## MollyW

Just a real quickie from me....

Firstly,  for CR - fantastic news hun! SO pleased for you both. 

Holly - so sorry it was bad news on the SA front sweetheart. My DP had wild fluctuations in sperm count for our IUIs and I did get a +ve result with a borderline count once (sadly m/c) - as they say, it only takes one. Try not to be too despondent sweetie. Hopefully it will surprise you both when you come to do the IUI. Good luck in breaking the news to DH, will be thinking of you. 

 for Kim - glad you enjoyed Charlie.... (no, NOT that Charlie!!!)

 to everyone else.

Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

PS. Forgot to say hi to Struthie.    Hope all was hunky dory at the scan today.... 
x


----------



## ERIKA

Shazia - No consolation but it's happened to us all      It's that Miss Holly keeping us on our toes   
MissJules - Sorry but I had a good   at your post. These things happen to us all then you feel really pathetic because it amounts to nothing. My DF is away in the army so I always had to jab myself. The first time I couldn't get the auto injector to work & whilst looking at it to find out why I managed to  release it & the contents shot aross my bedroom. Boy did I   but did find the funny side after telling the girls   
Holly -   sorry to hear your Dh's results weren't as good as you had hoped but like the nurse said   samples do fluctuate so stay   Make sure you have plenty of cuddles tonight I'm sure DH will feel awful & they bottle things up don't they. Take care   thinking of you.
Have a good evening everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## babyfish

Holly - so sorry it wasn't a good result.  Really thinking of you and hoping that you and DH are ok tonight.  Sending     

Fishy x


----------



## Cindy

Holly sorry hun, I didn't even post to say about your results, got my head so far up my own butt!        hugs for you hun, I hope you and DH have a nice night together.
I have just spend half hour crying on the phone to my Mum, told her everything about IVF, Adoption the works, feel better now they know everything.
better get in the bath before DH finishes I look awful
love to you all sorry I haven't donr personals today
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## g

Hi there,

 SUPER NEWS CR, I'M SO PLEASED FOR YOU.

 Well I thought I'd let you know how I was getting on.
 
  I miscarried three weeks ago but my blood hormone level doesn't seem to   
   want to drop down to zero. So, I keep having to travel the 50 mile journey 
   back and fore to get blood tests and scans.
 
 Each time it is a different doctor and they seem to be getting younger and 
 younger.

 This morning they saw something they didn't like on the scan, it may be a cyst or
 it could be an ectopic or it could be whatever ....they don't seem to know,
 whatever it is it has appeared since the scan I had last week!

 We have a holiday booked for Friday to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary and my 40th birthday. This has been the light at the end of the tunnel and it has 
helped me get through the last few weeks.
However this morning i was advised not to go!!!!

 It has been a very emotional day. I kept telling DH that we should be thankful that they are being so thorough and that whatever it is I should be pleased they found it and that they only have my best interests at heart etc.
What a day.

When we got home the phone rang. The doctor had spoken to a consultant and I could go on holiday afterall so long as I go for another scan/blood test when I get back.

OOPee!!!!!  I shan't be answering the phone again before Friday!


  Lots of luv and babydust to you all. Looking forward to seeing lots of BFPs when I get back.

                  Best wishes
                          g


----------



## Candy

Hi peeps

Holly sorry to hear about the count, my DH's varied enourmously we went from 0% normal forms up to 5, he was shown a chart where someone had tested each week for a year and the fluctuations were all over the place, guess it can be effected by so many factors, stress, tight pants, sunshine, cold, food, drink ... hard to know where you are, but hoping that the day you do your IUI, you get a good count, will be keeping everything crossed.  Molly sorry I haven't replied yet, just got in, been at my mums all day, will see if I can get the little man to rest up tonight or if DH will have him, while I catch up x


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Well doctor gave Oliver a good check over,thats when I finally got him in the room(he was so upset cos he thought he was going for his pre school jabs again) anyway doctor said the wheeze is most probabily cos of the cough/cold which is a reaction from his jabs last week,so he has given us some medicine(yellow banana stuff-cor I used to love that ). He is full of beans now though  Thanks for asking after him 

Candy-my goodness cant believe your gorgeous bubba is a month old!!Enjoy every minute!!

Holly- Thinking of you hunny   give each other plenty of love,it really helps!!! I really hope it gets better for you!!!!

G-good to hear from you again!!Been wondering how you were??!! So glad they got back to you about your hols-hopefully it will be just what you need x

Cindy-Sorry its all getting a bit much lately,god knows we have all been there,there is so much to think about and its not easy but I hope you come to a decision that you are both happy with soon  hope you feel better now that your mum knows-its never easy telling people!!!!

Gonna go and watch best and worst places to live that I taped last night!!! Nottingham was second on the list or something like that!!! IM NOT ROUGH THOUGH-SO DONT JUDGE ME OR i WILL    YOU!!! HA HA HA

Kelly x


----------



## shiningstar

CR   to you both.

Holly so sorry to hear about your results  .

Hi ya to everyone else.

I am feeling so hormonal with the nasal spray, this is the 3rd day, hows the injections do they make you feel ill too?

It is so hard to keep up, there is so much reading.  Speak to you soon.


----------



## Holly C

Aww everyone your support really is so lovely to have at these times - your words really do work wonders and I am feeling more positive.  I'm still holding out for a better count in 6 weeks time but as you say Molly  - it does only take one and borderline or not it can happen.  DH will be home shortly so I'll break the news to him then.

Katrinar - some ladies feel fine others not so with injections.  Hopefully it's just your body adjusting to the hormones and it will ease for you soon.

Kelly - good to hear DS is ok.

Candy - sounds like things are still tough going.  Hope you get some sleep soon  

Cindy - it sounds really really hard.  Hope you find a clear way forward soon.  As Kelly says - hopefully talking to your Mum has helped you.  Take care.

Back later,

Big loves to you all
H xxxx


----------



## petal b

cr-congratulations what great news      so pleased for you

holly-so sorry to read your news hope your dh takes it alright,it can go up and down,my dh was like that.hope you are alright.when are you going again for iui,hope you don't mind me asking

candy-hope you are all well

katrinar-know how you feel,hope you feel better soon,i found that it does wear off hope it does for you

g-glad that you can now go on holiday,take it easy

hello to everyone else

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05

Blimey, haven't been on much the last couple of days and so much has happened and now part 101, think I missed 100!

Congratulations CR bet you are on  

Holly sorry to hear your news, I hope both you and your DH are ok.  

Hello to everyone else.  I am sure I will remember who is who before long.  

I have now got to the point where I can not wait to start my IUI so that I can really feel part of the gang.  Hopefully it will be October.

Busy trying to pack to go on holiday, but thought I would pop on and say hi to everyone as I have not been on for the last couple of days.

Take care and good luck to everyone who are on their 2WW and professor waffle don't forget to text me your result.


----------



## ck6

jilly your going to bed early !!! 

Erica i did try and pm you earlier...but something happened and i lost it.....anyway just wanted to say really sorry you're having such a bad time at the moment and i'm thinking of you xx

Holly sorry to hear about your dh's sa....hope he's ok ..very hard to know what to say xx

i'm not feeling too positive today so i thought better stay away ...don't want my negative thoughts to be catching.... and kj wow you really did knock it on the head when you said once on that train its hard to get off.... don't think dh wants to get off yet ...but i'm ready to....just got another bill...so in 3 months we've spent £5,000 and only had sore boobs, a huge bruise and bad moods to show for it.... there sorry told you!!!

fat lady ain't singing but feel she's on her way, and its early !!!!

anyway hopefully feel better in the morning.... minow where abouts are you from...some parts of medway ok...didn't mean to offend you..but its not that nice there now....

love to everyone  caroline xxx


----------



## petal b

caroline-sorry to hear you are feeling low,but we all know what you mean about the money and the emotions.....maybe you need to take some time out if you are feeling that way...i only say this because i felt the same after my last iui which was back in june and the break has done us both good....hope you feel better soon and sorry i cannot be more helpful but hopefully our stop on the train will be soon (hope you know what i mean and i took that saying from yours)not making sense now so i had better stop...sending you lots of   we are all here for you and don't stay away we all feel like this so you are not alone

luv petal b


----------



## professor waffle

Morning IUI ladies

sorry to start the day off with bad news but tested this morning & got a  

Good luck to all those on the 2ww


----------



## Minow

Sorry to hear that Professor W 

Did my bigger injection last night so waiting to see if it affects me, certainly had some wierd dreams last night which is not normal for me!

Caroline, don't worry I wasn't offended and yep, I am lucky I do come from one of the nice bits! 
but even that has changed over the years. When I remember how my friends and I used to play out in the street....oh but I guess times have chaged all over the place....not like it was in my day, poor old thing that I am!!!   

Determined to get everything washed in this house whilst we've still got the good weather to hang things out in...done all the bedding and blankets and towels...probably aught to wash some clothes today though, or we'll be going around naked!!!  

Julie  to you too. Sorry glands are still bad and I hope that Auntie is as you say not in pain and peacful. It is a sad thought to be the last one left but what lovely memories you would have after sharing your life like that.

 hope you all have a good day.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Holly C

Hi PW - so sorry to hear you got a negative - but is it testing day today - your ticker says you have two days to go??  We still hold out for the chance of a late BFP and if no AF - then we keep our fingers crossed for you!!  Our clinic changed their policy on testing days from 14 to 16 because so many ladies got BFN's that turned into BFP's!  Don't give up yet!!  We're here with you huns  

Julie - really hope they work for you - it's not fun feeling awful and having to be cheery!  Be sure to take loads of them!  So sad to read about Aunty.  Heartbreaking isn't it. I hope it will be peaceful at the end.

Hi Jilly - thanks for  your words last night and no of course I didn't think you insensitive!  What you said was really interesting as DH is under a lot of stress and I'm sure it will play a part.  Just hope things will have improved in 6 weeks or so.

G - hope you get a chance to read this before you head off - hope the holiday does you both good.  You definitely need it with the horrible time you have been having.  Really hope you can make a fresh start and put this awful time behind  you on your return.  Take very good care!

Caroline - I hope this one works for you.  It must be really hard going through it. We are definitely here - in good times and bad so just keep on talking    Sending you a ton of    

Petal - of course I don't mind you asking - most likely in 6 weeks time but we are taking things cautiously at the moment as there are a few things going on and I want to give it our absolutely best possible chance.  This is why I've been working on my FSH level etc.  Does your DH still take the vits etc that your Con prescribed?  If so can you let me know what they are?  That would be great!!

Moomin - Oct will be here before you know it!  In the meantime you can definitely be one of the gang as you psyche yourself up!  Have a lovely holiday!!

I told DH the news when he got in and he had feared it wasn't good as I hadn't phoned him at work.  He was really good about it - just worried for me.  We both had a few tears and it felt like the dream slipped away that little bit as the doubts crept in.  But today is a new day and we'll bounce back to being positive.  

Fabulous gorgeous day here - yipeee!

Laters all
H xx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

How are we all doing on this gloomy morning

Proffessor waffle-Just wanted to send you a big   sos sorry you got a bfn,I hope your ok you know where we are if you need us,thinking of you hunny!!

Holly-How are youi today,how did dh take the news??hope your both ok??!!

Minow-you mad washing ladies you!!!!Can I send some of mine over!!!It's   loads 

Julie angel-just wanted to send you a big   too,Really hope you start to feel better soon!!! Thinking of your auntie-hope she improves very soon!!!


Goodmorning to jilly,ck6,petal,moomin,katrina!! How are you all 

Kelly x


Holly-you posted while I was typing  good to hear from you.Hope you and dh are a bit better today,dont know how we all do it but we keep  back all the time. Glad to hear you have got some nice weather!!!Must just be me in gloomy(number 2 of that thing on the telly-yes the worst places to live)nottingham.


----------



## professor waffle

Holly. today is day 14 from insem date, I didn't get even the faintest +ve akthough with the bleed last week I was hopeful.

have mailed my cons the result so he may advise to hang on a couple of days & retest. it will be several days before AF comes once I'm off the cyclogest anyway. heres hoping it's a late BFP then!


----------



## babyfish

- Julie - so sad for aunty. Getting old is cruel isn't it? I do hope she's peaceful and comfortable and that other aunty is ok.

Big hello's to: Holly, CK6, CR, Petal, KJ, Jillypops, Katrina, Molly, Keemjay, Cindy, Moomin, Kelly, Candy, Erica, Shazia - hope I didn't leave anyone off - I'm so crap at the names - forgive.

Am off to IVF consult number 2 today. Am anxious and excited at the same time. This is going to be the first meeting since my low progesterone result and then my 'disease epidsode' and subsequent hospital stay. So alot is hanging on this appointment as to what our next steps are.

Someone recently gave me a Serenity Prayer. She's someone I don't know, but she's on a book club with my mum and knows that I'm not well. I can't tell you how touched I was. I carry it in my purse so it's with me always. The serenity prayer is really a mantra given to people on 12-step programmes, but I think it's relevant to everyone who's got 'sh*tty' stuff going on in their lives - and let's face it - that's most people!

So a little thought for the day and worth looking at when it gets very dark.

*God, grant me the Serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the Courage to change the things I can and the Wisdom to know the difference.*​
The other version which I think is more _my _ style is

*God, grant me the Serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the Courage to change the things I can and the Wisdom to hide the bodies of the people I may have to kill because they **** me off!*​ 

Fishyx


----------



## professor waffle

Holly

sorry, so selfish of me, after reading your post wanted to send big   to you & your DH. I hope it all works out for you honey


----------



## ck6

pw sorry to hear your bfn..... 
 
i'm with you also...didn't get to test ...but some red blood just now so it looks like the fat lady is all singing all dancing today....thanks petal think some time away would be good will call the clinic later,because of my age don't know how long we can really take off... we are lucky dh and i do have a child, but last night i realised just how much he wants another....was on the verge of saying ( not in a bad way) maybe he should find someone who can give him what he wants. ..thankfully ha for once   i bite my tongue......he is so difficult to talk to on subjects like this...just goes quiet or says what do you want to do..... that's a good question ..think some time off of treatment would be good.... sorry about this being a me post needed to get it off my chest ..thanks....   better go and tell dh now...... lots of love caroline xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Just wanted to pop in (again) and give all you lovley ladies who's af has arrived a big  .I hope your all ok  

Is it just me or does it feel like ages since we had any good news-it all seems so doom and gloom lately.

Come on bfp's

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu

Good luck with your scan today Julie....

And can i just say..aaaaarrrrgggghhhhhhh ive got period pain !!!! Just want to sit in a corner and cry!

xx


----------



## Holly C

PW - your post wasn't selfish at all. Everyone's pain is relative and you've just had to got through a BFN and that's v v painful and we know how much it hurts  

Julie - you sound really positive now you've made the appointment and I know that CR has left her magic at the clinic!  It's your turn hunny and you deserve for it to happen this time!  Right here with you!

Caroline - I think you are right - you do have a lot of talking to do with DH.  It's hard but it's so important to really say what you feel.  A plan to get through all of this is essential.  Maybe some time out won't be the end of the world and it will give you a chance to really bond again and enjoy your gorgeous DS without the distraction of treatment.  Sending you a load of     and special thoughts I also hope your bleed isn't AF in all her full on glory and there is still a little ray of hope  

Babyfish - good luck at your apptmt today!!

Looby - big   too

Kelly - I'm sure more good news is just around the corner and hopefully you and the other 2ww are all bringing it!!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard

Sorry   CR,

Didnt mean to forget your good news,I meant bad stuff like holly's dh results and all the ff's who have got their af's recently and julies auntie etc,didnt mean to cause offence!!!

God I am so   sometimes

KELLY


----------



## loobylu

Thanks Julie and apologies..good luck 4 tomorrow then chick..

Whens ur evil AF due xx Keep telling myself all is not lost and the cramping doesnt mean anything but im grasping at straws i know..

(Fingers crossed it doesnt arrive for either of us!)

xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

 for CK6, Prof Waff, Julie and Looby.  Don't give up until the   arrives....  

Holly - don't worry about SA.  It seems that it can vary so much anyway.  If it was really bad they would not treat you so they must think you've got a good chance.  

I've just returned from my first "dildo scan" - they are a joy aren't they?     I knew I had PCOS and the doc has prescribed Metformin or something (hard to read his writing!).  He said it will make me respond better to the other drugs when we start the egg donation.  Are any of you taking it?  How does it work?  Moosey and I have only dabbled in a bit of Clomid but now we're moving on to harder drugs  I'm way out of my depth!!!

I'll catch you all later,

Loads of love
Victoria
xxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi VIL

Yeah the scans are great aren’t they. I had one on Monday and the nurse was very discreet. Turned the lights down low before I dropped my knickers and clambered on the bed.  

Metformin is primarily a diabetic medicine to regulate blood sugar levels. Because us PCOS girls have diabetic tendancies in relation to blood sugar etc that is why they prescribe it. It can also help with weight loss for this same reason. 

I took it for ages x 3 a day but my only advice is to start taking it gradually and build up. It can cause a bit of stomach upset initially and squirty bum but this will go.  

Good luck to you and Moosey. 
xxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Jilly - what a shock!  You must be reeling from it.  Sending you huge big  .  Can imagine you're not going to feel like celebrating much.  Thinking of you and your family and hope your lovely uncle will find a special angel to send you.

H xx


----------



## Holly C

Thanks VIL!  So you've had your up close and personal encounter with the dildo cam!  OOOoooh aren't you just sooo lucky!!  Really hoping the PCOS won't be a problem for you.  CR overcame her's with a BFP so fingers crossed for you guys too!!  Hope you'll be fine on the meds  

H xx


----------



## shazia

Jilly sweet heart so sorry to hear about your uncle, sending a massive   your way.

Have a good cry it really helps - here if you need me sweets

 

Shazia
xxxxxx


----------



## shazia

CK6 always here for you sweetheart, really hope its not the fat lady. keep me posted, 

love u
xxx


----------



## ERIKA

We do need some good news don't we lovelies   
Babyfish -   for appt today.
Cindy - Chat with your mom sounds really good you must feel much better for it   
G - Have a great   relax & enjoy you really do deserve it.
Kelly - Good to hear DS is feeling better   
Katrinar - I didn't feel ill from the injections just had s/e from the Clomid   
Holly - Good to hear you sounding   hun, was thinking about you last night. As has been said a thousand times before it only takes one   
Jilly -   so sorry to hear about your uncle what an awful shock.
Caroline -    it's not over yet mate, will pm you.
ProfessorWaffle - Sorry to hear about your BFN but maybe you tested too early   fingers crossed.
Julie - Hope you feel better soon   , prayers are with auntie, & everything crossed for 3rd time lucky   
VIL - Welcome to the world of dildocam   wishing you lots of luck with this treatment.
Loobylu - Hope the   pains ease off.
Hello   Petal, Moomin, Minow, MissJules, Kj, Candy, Shazia & everyone else hope you're all ok & having a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Sorry to hear your news Jilly...hope youre ok hon..big hugs!!!

Erika..thanks for your personal...how are you doing??

xx


----------



## ERIKA

Loobylu   
I'm ok thanx hunny, I've got tomorrow off work     so the weekend starts at 5pm for me, yyyiiiipppppppeeeeeeee!!
We've got DF's cousins wedding tomorrow & it's   here now so I hope they get decent weather tomorrow. 
It's been a very emotional time & although I'm looking forward to tomorrow I feel drained this week. Hope you're ok & have a good weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Erika...have a lovely weekend..and get plenty of r&r ok!!!xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Hoping for plenty of vodka tomorrow    it's been one of those weeks!! Would be rude not to celebrate with the bride & grrom   
You have a great weekend too Loobylu, take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Jillypops-So sorry to hear about you uncle I have lost two uncles to cancer and I know it is not easy,thinking of you hunny 

VIL-glad to hear you enjoyed dildocam(not)-I always find it a bit uncomftable  hope all goes weel-soory cant help you on the hard drugs side of it!!! Im just on the mad pills-clomid!!


Well its been 2 days since basting and I still feel really delicate  is this normal,I just feel really aware of my stomach feels really weird!! just counting down the 2ww wait. I keep getting a terrible sharp pains that feel like they are coming from very bottom of tummy but I dont know if its anything to do with the basting as the pain ends up in my   but it really hurts when I sit properly on my bum so I keep leaning-just hope it goes away soon!!! Have any of you had anyhting similar!!!

Kelly x
Kelly


----------



## ERIKA

Right ladies it's nearly home time & the weekend is starting early for me this week        not that I'm excited or anything!!!!
I'm at DF's cousins wedding tomorrow & thankfully it was confirmed last night that DF can have the day off (he booked it months ago but they are 2 men down & said he wouldn't be able to go) so I won't be billy no mates, yippeeeeeee  
Hope you all have a lovely weekend, lots of love &   to you all especially those having a rough time at the moment Holly, Julie, Caroline, Jilly.
Take care lovely ladies, "speak" to you Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Erica - have a lovely time tomorrow! Hope you enjoy it and hope it helps to take your mind off things earlier in the week


H xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all,
Sending a huge   to all those having a tough time at the moment – Jill, I'm so, so sorry about your uncle, you must be devastated. Holly – a big   for you; as Erica says, it only takes one. It's not fair, not least because you are always so supportive and positive for everyone else. Julie – how are you feeling, hun? Are those glands going down yet? Erica – a   for you, too. You've had a lousy week! Great that your beloved can join you tomorrow, though. Special hugs to CK6 and Prof Waffle, and anyone else having a rough time of it at the moment.
Kelly – yep, I'm finding it tough sitting down at the moment. Whenever I sit down too quickly, I get a shooting pain down my right side (not surprising, really – there were six follies there last week. Ouch!). My bosoms are still killing me, too. And why oh why is it that when you have painful bosoms, they become magnets for all manner of things? People walking into them, elbows nudging them, doors slamming into them… I'm gonna have to strap them down in bubble wrap at this rate.
Lots of love to everyone else: Looby, Keemjay, CR, Miss Jules, Shazia, Eva (if you're looking in) and all the other fab girls whose names I can't remember at the moment, because my brain has turned to mush.   (Blame it on the Cyclogest).
Well, I've just entered week 2 of the 2ww, and I'm trying really hard not to let it get to me. I'm off out with a friend tonight, so I have to be disciplined and not get through too much of the old     . Alcohol is always my biggest weakness. I start off with the best intentions – just one little one – and because it makes me feel like god almighty, before I know it I've worked my way through a whole bottle and I'm telling everyone I love them. Aaaaaaaaaarghhhhhh! There is also a little voice in my head – a   voice saying, 'Look, it hasn't worked this month. Go on, have another drink...'
I need my   slapped.
Right, I'm off to put some lippy on. To all those having a cr*ap day,  . 
Take care – I love you all!
Catwoman   xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

You may need your   slapped but you are v v funny!  Have a good night Catwoman and try to behave yourself  

Julie - I've missed you to wish you well for the scan grrrr!  Hope everything is looking rosy for starting tx!  Thinking of you hun  

H xx


----------



## shiningstar

to everyone

Jillypops sorry to hear you news, just lost my auntie in June, massive heart attack whole family in shock, so a bit   for you and your family.

Erica I hope you enjoy the wedding tommorrow.

Kelly I hope your   get better soon.

Cant wait for the weekend, neices 2nd birthday, and goin out after for a few drinks, only adults of course.  Still feeling abit funny from the nasal spray, well I hope its that and I am not losing my mind.

Hope the weather gets better up here   as usual.  I think Inverclyde is the wettest place in Scotland.

LOL Katrina


----------



## petal b

jillypops-am thinking of you 

juileangel-thinking of you also 

erica-have a great time tomorrow

holly-my dh still takes the vitamins everyday since,so i would give them a go,you would not believe what they have done
he takes vitamin c 500mg once in the morning and then again in the evening
then has vitamin e 400iu once a day,hope it works for your dh,you would not think it works but it does.hope you don't mind me telling you this but if it can do the same for others i will shout it from the roof tops.

will post again later


----------



## BunBun

Jillypops - sorry to hear your news 
Hoping Holly & your dh are ok.
Good luck to V_I_L with the egg donation.
Sorry to hear about the other bfn.
Great news CR with the scan - take care of yourself 
 to everyone else.
Realised today with all this adoption business that   hasn't been for almost six weeks what the   is going on there I don't now as cycle is usually 29-32 days  got so used to the idea of not worry about when it was going to arrive for tx etc that I forgot about it.


----------



## Holly C

Oooh Bunbun.... hmmm indeed - what IS going on??!  Hate to even suggest it... so I won't!!

Thanks Petal - you're a star! Unfortunately DH is on about 3x those dosages plus a whole heap of others, which is why we are so gutted.  Never mind.  I thought it was worth asking you anyway.  We're feeling better about it as it could be worse for a whole host of reasons.  He's pretty good at saving the day at the last minute with all manner of other things, so I hope he can do the same again when it's crunch time!!

Caoline - thinking of you!

H xx


----------



## keemjay

hellloooo all
i have the good news we all wanted

its Mollys Birthday today......
..... and the bad news is we've all forgotten to send our wishes 

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLLY  
                       

kj xxxx


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
Its me cry baby Cindy, hee hee that's all I've done this week, been a loopy chick,
Well the latsest news is, after I posted I phoned the private IVF clinic and the lovely lady I spoke to, give me loads more info like how it'd cost £5000 with all the drugs, and their success rate is 55%, and I can discuss egg share but prob will be no as I've got endo, anyway booked an app for Sept, so Dh and I said we'll go to app and take it from there, I suppose the thing I keeping thinking is all the heartbreak if it didn't work, so we decide that we would prob have one go then go to adoption if unsuccessful, as we didn't want it to be that we had never tried, so great finally sorted something out!!!!!then today had my app with my consultant regarding pain and having so much after she only done surgery on me in JUne, anyway she is admant that there was no active endo there, and I said how much pain I was in and it was like she hadn't operated, so she done a lovely scan with our fav the dildo cam! had the pleasure of three docs being there!!!!but basically there is a cyst there behind my left ovary, but she said it is tiny and she seen that in theatre but didn't feel the need to take it away, but if I wanted to she could remove it but it would mean removing some of my ovary which I don't like the sound of, but even if she does that she can't guartee the pain will go!!!!!!!!!!but also there is alot of fluid in my stomach so she thinks I've got some sort of infection so they took swabs! so she doesn't want me to have IUI next cycle until we sort this out, and I asked about IVf and she said that as I've got endo there's a chance that my eggs are not of good quality, so girls now the decision is up in the hair again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and when I was out two little kids were smiling and giggling at me and I was thinking oh, I could love any kid, an adopted kid even!!!!!!!!!!
I even thought of just going in the travel agent early and getting a week away, last min!!!!!but we need to keep money for IVF!
think Dh would rather adoption as we're not getting the heartbreak when IVF doesn't work.
I don't know girls this week I'm pyscho, in work all smiles as no-body knows then come home to crying and freak out Cindy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello you guys.
      Well I'm now on day 16 of a 2ww. Got BFN again yesterday, Gyne said to test first thing tomorrow as wee will be stronger. If still BFN will have to have a blood test after a few days if no AF turns up. DH and I are pulling our hair out just want to know. Will let you either way.
                                                            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
last post was me, me me, so now wanted to say i do love you all loads and don't know what i'd do without you all!
Jillypops huggles for you hun!
Erika enjoy the wedding!
Sorry to all the girls that recieved BFN, and bad news today!
Holly hope you and DH are ok today, these times are tough but it does bring us closer together with our DH's!
Victoria good luck with the egg share!
Kelly keeping everything crossed for you, you're going be the BFP of this cycle!
Love to everyone else I';ve forgotten
and GOOD LUCK to basters and ladies in 2ww


----------



## marsha mouse

Cindy,
  I've just read your post. I'm sorry your feeling like this. And sorry to post after you with my story. I really wish you lots of luck in everything you get on with. Give it all a go then at least you can say you have put your heart and soul in to having a child. Again I so wish you lots of baby dust  and big mousey hug                                           Love The Mouse


----------



## Minow

Morning!  
Well it was sad reading yesterday's posts, sounds like there's a lot of you lovely girlies needing big   and  
Let's hope today is a brighter day for all.
Got my lovely reflexology today   and then taking sil + children out as their car has broken down. On a brighter note but totally unrelated to ttc....I got all our accounts to balance on our new money programme....   Took me several days but got there in the end. Also hopefully today we get our remortgage through     so things won't look so bad anymore!!!

Back onto the subject in hand.....have any of you got any tips for stopping the old jabs bruising my poor old tum so much...rapidly running out of space     I do hold n ice cube there whilst dh prepares the needles but with 2 a night it's rapidly looking like some bizare piece of modern art....in fact thinking of donating my tummy to the tate modern! 

Hope you all have a good day
lol
and oodles and oodles of     to you all

Minow x


----------



## petal b

holly-sorry love,maybe he is just having a bad month,and me going on about how good the vits are what an   i am

cindy-sorry to hear your news,and i know what you mean about adoption,if ivf does not work for me,i may go down that road.i would go away if you can like jilly said even for the weekend,it does help

caroline-how are you feeling today

hello to everyone else


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

sorry a quickie- off to work....

cindy -  what a week you're having, decisions, decisions, think you ned some time to think and the answers will slowly come to you, dont try to rush it 

minow - ice is the only thing i know to stop bruises, maybe somebody else can help   to your bruises

love to everyone else, sorry not got time for personals to everyone today

hope everyone has a nice weekend 

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Morning all....

Sorry to hear your having a hard time Cindy..sounds like you've got some tough decisions ahead so I think a break or a little hol would be a fab idea..Big Hugs hon...

Julie & Jully am thinking of u both xxx Hope ur ok xx

BunBun 6 weeks Would at least check it out chick (fingers crossed for u..u never know xx)

MarshaMouse....as you all tell me its not over till the evil AF sings,,he he..good luck

Aand to everyone else have a fab weekend..specially those on the dreaded to 2ww..lets hope it goes fast and we get some BFPS....

LOL xxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Girlies!

Cannot believe we have gloomy skies back again and lots of rain predicted for tomorrow down here grrr!  Hope the   shines for the wedding today Erica and tomorrow Jilly!

KJ - have a good day and look fwd to catching up with your news soon  

Kelly - hope your shooting pains are easing now.  I've heard other ladies complain about it being a side effect of cyclogest...?  

Cindy - definitely needs a lot of thought.  Keep talking about it openly with DH and you'll come to a conclusion that will work for you.  Really hope you can take some time away from things - always a good way to see more clearly.  Thinking of you!

Hi Minow - I use that Money program on the computer too!  It's great to get a good idea of where all your spending goes etc and helps keep things on track.  I love doing the reconciliations, ticking off all the transactions and balancing - such a saddo!  Can't offer you any other advice about your tummy either....  hope they fade quickly - delicate poppet!

Hi Marsha - Hope you're going to get a late BFP - no AF and can't hear singiing!  BTW - Out of curiosity - which clinic are you at?  

Looby - I'm still keeping a little ray of hope alive - don't give up, we're not there yet!!

Petal - no you're not an   at all.  You weren't to know and I asked!  Hope you're doing ok?

Caroline - how are you today?  I'm hopeful AF hasn't arrived....  Did you manage to get a chat in?   to you.

Julie - you'll be hanging out for your appointment this afternoon - so I didn't miss you yesterday at all!  Yipee as you're away there won't be any reception this afternoon!!  Really pleased to hear glands are better - keep on taking them and you'll be right as rain in no time.  As for AF pain - progesterone cream    But you already knew that! Unfortunately you have to use it prior to her arrival.  But you could try magnesium as it is very good for cramps...  Hope you come right again over the weekend    Oh and please pop on at home and let us know how you got on!!

Not too much to report from me.  We are having another quiet weekend but hopefully some cycling with a picnic on Sunday when the weather is supposed to be better.  It's my VBF's birthday in NZ next week so I'm frantically on the look out for funny gifts for her.  I came across these things called nipplets....!  They are a tape sort of thing that you put around your um er nipples to stop them looking like they're on full beam when chilly and wearing tee shirts!  Think she'll love them!

OK slaters bestest ones!

H xx


----------



## ck6

Jilly very sorry to hear about your uncle, ....very sad  
Julie thinking of your auntie,  and hope all goes well at the clinic today 
Cindy ...thinking of you xxx
Holly ...hope you are ok thinking of you tooxx...let us know where you get those nipple things from?  still got the burberry condom on my bookmark!!!  
Hello petal....thanks for thinking of me xx
Erica thanks for pm ..hope the wedding is good xx
Marsha mouse very sorry about your bfn....hold onto your dream xx
Minow try and find a spot on your leg or tummy without a vein.... if you hit a vein you get a bruise xx
CR have a wonderful holiday xxxx
Hello Catwoman, Vil , Moosey, Bun bun, Babyfish, Molly, Loobylu, Katrina, Creaky ...and everyone else xxxxx

Af has turned up dispite being on  plugs, tried to get the clinic as a bit concerned... this is way too much info... but had blood on front of pad none in the middle and quite alot at the back ....anyone had this? Dh not good at making up his mind about anything...do you want tea or coffee question takes 10 mins to decide!! he is the first person that has loved me so much and i feel like a complete failure...we are going to try and see cons before he goes on holiday...i'm ready to stop now...mil thinks if we stop it will happen naturally ( yeah right) .. don't think dh is ready to give up yet... but he doesn't say whats going on in his head.... thanks for your support.... not a happy couple of days on here .... should be due some bfp's soon surely ? ck


----------



## ck6

oops sorry shazia... thanks for the chat yesterday...how did we talk for an hour and a half   xx


----------



## Holly C

Caroline -           So sorry to hear that it's all over for this time.  It's just gutting.  I really wish there was something I could do or say to take your pain away as you sound so down.  Please never think you are a failure! You're a great mummy to your DS and I'm sure he must bring you so much love.  Remember what you do have and keep communicating to DH even though he might not say much, he's probably taking it all in and mulling it over.  

Is it possible to plan some time together to talk things through and tell him beforehand that you want him to tell you what he feels too?  

Thinking of you hunny and hope it will get easier for you both soon.

H xx


----------



## Catwoman

Just a swiftie – up to my neck in it today. Wanted to send Caroline a huge   – you are not a failure, you are a fabulous woman and a fabulous mother and, one day, you will be a mother again.
Julie – sounds like you're having a tough time of it. A big  
Jilly – glad you enjoyed them! How are you and the rest of the family coping with your uncle's death? I've been thinking of you.  
Holly – I was reasonably well-behaved last night…   did drink a little more than I would have liked, though – certainly not enough for a hangover, but more than I feel is sensible at this delicate time. Feel a bit full of self-loathing today. Will drinking 3 glasses of wine seriously screw up my chances? I know of so many women who got completely tanked up before realising they were pregnant (one even smoked 20 **** and fell down the stairs!) and went on to have perfectly healthy babies. (Needless to say, they didn't carry on with such disgraceful behaviour once they realised they were pregnant...).
Don't have much time to do personals, but you're all in my thoughts, 'specially all those having a very tough time. Things can only get better... can't they?
Lots of love to you all,
Catwoman xxxxxxx


----------



## CR

hi lovelies

just a real real quickie from me, because i go away on hols early in the morning.  and still aren't packed or nearly ready to go away.

not lots of personals.  but pls be assured i am and will be thinking of all of you and sending you loads and loads of pos vibes.

just a couple of things;
VIL - the metformin are great for PCOS.  do as the earlier post advised, build up slowly over a couple of weeks, otherwise you will be spending lot of time in the bathroom!!!  i would really recommend eating a low GI diet, as this helps PCOS no end, even more than the metformin i think.  the metformin is not a cure all drug.  just a help in the right direction.  it is also real important to look after your PCOS, because it has more than just fertility implications,  increases your chances of all other types of medical things, so be sure to look after yourself.  oh and DON'T mix metformin and alcohol, they really DON'T go together and you WILL get reprecussions.  i advise low GI drinks for special occassions only, ie gin, vodka etc, defo not sugary drinks these are worse.  and leave off the metformin for the day of drinking if you want to do this.  

Julie, hope scan goes well and you are well on way to treatment when we next speak.  hope auntie is ok.  fingers really crossed for you lovely.

CK6, are you v sure that the treatment has failed, i got 2 x period bleeds.  pls do be sure to test on the right day.  you are NEVER a failure.  we love you!!  and it sounds like DH and your family does too.  take care lovely.

holly, good luck with SA improvement.  hoping you get the rewards you so deserve.

got to go lovelies.  
i will try to log on from mexico, if i can, because i will miss every one of you.
lovin you all.
got to go and pack!!
crxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Well that's it girls it's all over... AF turned up today, yes my whole life is upside down again. Poor little Ellie        (daughter) Has seen me cry most of the day. All she kept saying is that it will be alright mummy we will have a baby one day. It just makes me worse.    
  So it's on to the next month now.
                                                      The Mouse xx


----------



## petal b

marsha mouse-so sorry  

cr-hope you enjoy mexico,we went last year as well,have fun

vil-good luck with the met,i am also on this so maybe we can help each other,i am not too good with it,so i don't know how much help i will be  only joking

juile-glad everthing was ok,would you egg share (hope it does not get to that),only asking because i was thinking i would like to do it,but not sure........is something to think about 

holly-hope you and dh have a good weekend,how are you both

sorry short post hope you all have a great weekend

luv petal b


----------



## ck6

marsha mouse makes things bad when they want a sibling .......thinking of you xx
.it was just that look dh eyes when he knows its failed again..... it hurts to your core  
jess please excuse spelling mistakes had a very bad day . bfn is so hard to take.............................................xxxxxxxxx oh and they still want me to test ? 
glad anthony won


----------



## petal b

juileangel god your up early this morning,no lie in then
i feel the same way about egg sharing and i would love to help someone else,but when i had icsi i got lots of eggs and more than half were not so good.hopefully with all that i have had done they should be better this time,but that would worry me.if i had loads of eggs than i don't think it  would be a question.but we will soon see.i would like to do it though
hope you have a good day


----------



## petal b

hope you did not take that the wrong way,that was not a dig at you,not very good at explaining myself sometimes


----------



## kellydallard

Morning,

Julie-  sorry about your auntie,I have been thinking of you alot lately,I know its not easy at the moment but its nice to know she didnt suffer,I know this is no consolation at the moment.Really hope your ok and I am sure your auntie will be watching over you and sending you lots of   .I saw a phsycic last year and everything she said was true(sorry if you dont believe in it) she said my grandad and fil were always there for me and if I ever needed them just to ask them to be there for me and I have never felt the need untill yesterday when I asked them if they were listening that I needed their help this month and to let me be pregnant   I know it might sound daft to some of you but I kinda believe in it and I thought theres no harm in it !!

Hope everyone else is ok-catch up with personals on Monday,have a good weekend

Kelly x


----------



## petal b

juile-oh god i don't think that i said how sorry i am about your auntie and me going on about eggs i am really sorry...how bad do i feel now.but sending you lots of love   
kelly-we don't think your daft at all,i think what you just wrote is lovely


----------



## Cindy

Good morning girlies
How are you all? where has the sun gone?
Had a nice affo and ngt yest, exactly laughed again girls no more crying, (well for now) hee hee, went over our friends to watch the BB final, and my friend cooked a lovely meal and I got a little bit drunk, which I think done me good.
Kelly I believ in pyschics and sid to DH this week I wanted to go to one, to see if they would point us in a direction for all the stuff going on, I seen a really good one before I met DH and she told me stuff that was freaky and it come true!!!!!!
Marsha Mouse HUGE HUGGLES sorry about your BFN
CR hope you have a lush hol! you deserve it.
Julie angel sorry about your Auntie, 
Petal I would love to egg share as it would cut costs loads, but cause of endo it's not an option.
Just wandered have you all had prices on IVF? Marsha Mouse posted it was £3500 and I've heard that too, but the private clinic I got prices on said the highest cost is £5200!!!!!!!!which is huge if it's BFN!
Anyway girls I think I need to sort my endo out, so I'm going pay to see a gynae about 30 miles from me, as he takes a special interest in endo, and the gynae that I saw on Thursday hasn't got a clue!!!!!!!!!
Dh is def closer to adoption decision then IVF, but says the final choice is mine, how can I make that when he's given me loads of different feedback!!!!!!!!I think he just wants the option that I'm not going be hurt!
Anyway better go
take care
love you all lots
Cindyxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

hi cindy-i was told that ivf would cost us 3500 to 4...oh my god when i write it down the price,it is so much money........anyway beans on toast for us for a coulpe of years  
very hard choice to make,a coulpe of months ago i saw a couple in ireland who adopted a littie girl form russia, and i started really thinking about it...alot.....they all made each other so happy i cried when they told us their story and hers......if ivf does not work then we will be going down that road......i know it is not that easy but their are children out their that  just want to be loved and i tell you what i have got so much to give....my dh and i said that we would try ivf first, and then go for adoption....i wanted to rush to it straight away,but my feet hit the ground....i have to try ivf,so i don't always think what if....but in saying that if we did have one of our own,i would not give up the idea of adoption...hope this helps,sorry for going on about it but just wnted you to know that others are thinking about it too..their is a thread about adoption on here


----------



## kellydallard

Cindy,

I was thinking the same about the phsycic thing,I would love to see the same lady again,think I might sort it out soon!!! 

Regarding prices for ivf,I know it differs everywhere but when I called our local private clinic I was told it was around £1500 but if we do egg share it would drop to £550,which I was really happy about cos I know we have got enough saved to do a couple of goes!!! Hopefully we wont need it    I did read in a sunday paper a while back that there is a clinic in London that fund all you treatment if you egg donate so I dont know if thats worth looking into ??!! Good luck with everything  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Petal,

I am with you on the adoption thing,there seems to be something drawing me to think about it more lately and I think anyone who does it is a very brave person but would also be a very happy person!!I know its everyone of ours dreams to carry a baby through pregnancy but there is something very appealing about the love you could give another child if you were to adopt.

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

Julie - thanks for PM - will PM you back after this    I'm so sorry to hear about Great Aunt but relieved that she went swiftly and in peace.  I can't imagine how her poor sister must feel now she's on her own.  At least she has a supportive family in you and her nephew.  Grandma's homemade sausage rolls!! MMMM I can smell them - yummo!!

Marsha - so sorry to read of your BFN    I hope you can take some time out to think about the best way forward for you.  I know weighing up the decision whether to go to IVF or continue with IUI is a tricky one and there is no way to say which will be successful. You just have to go with your gut instinct.  Take care.

CR - I've missed you now.  You'll be winging your way on the big bird probably halfway there!  Have a fabulous holiday!!

Petal - we are ok.  Just taking each day as they come really.  Have you decided when you will go again?  Hope you're both ok.

Caroline - you're both in my thoughts and so hope you will bounce back soon. I see you are going to meet with Mr R on Monday.  I'm sure that will help you with your plan to move forward.  You're such a special lady - never forget that!

Cindy - Great that you have made an apptmt with a gynae who is in the know about endo.  It can't be easy.  My sister has recently been diagnosed with it also and she is yet to find out how bad it is.  It is such nasty insidious thing to have.  Maybe it would be best to make a decision about which direction to take after you have had your appointment.  It might become clearer when you know more about what to expect.  I know you said previously about a cyst etc but the new gynae might be clearer about expectations of conceiving....  Thinking of you!!

Kelly - v cool about enlisting the help of your FIL and Grandfather!!  I certainly believe in it!  I wanted to find somewhere new to live and we were having a terrible time until I asked mine.  You wouldn't believe how grateful we are every day as we absolutely adore living where we do.  Trouble is I forget to ask on a regular basis.... well you don't like to do you... you feel like you've begged enough favours!!  Still if you don't ask you don't get!!  Hope it works for you!!

Back laters

xxx


----------



## petal b

juile-glad you did not take that the wrong way,am so sorry about your great aunt 

kelly-i know what you mean about carrying your own baby and i would love nothing more,and adoption is a very hard road and easy for me to say it now without doing it.but i hope that if it came to it that i would be strong enough,but look what we are all going through, now can it be as hard as this,not looking forward in a way to starting ivf...because it makes me think that this is our last chance really,not going to be able to pay that sort of money all the time (if once).and we have tried everything else, icsi,iui,not many more left...

morning holly


----------



## marsha mouse

Thank you girls for your support, DH and I stayed up most of the night talking about iui or ivf. We are going to look into ivf as we feel we might have a better chance. I know that could fail as well but it is worth giving it our all at this point as we have come so far we are not giving up now, so bring it on we are ready for this. Just got to get the money now..
                                                              Thanks again Love The Mouse xx


----------



## petal b

marsha mouse-just wanted to wish you good luck with ivf . 

holly-hi we are going to start in september  very unsure about it all...thanks for asking...how has your dh been is he very down..... i know how you both must be feeling, my dh was bad...sending you both lots of love am thinking of you


----------



## kellydallard

Me again,

Petal-you are definately a strong enough person to go into adoption if the time comes   I think we are all very strong willed  people to even get on this rollercoaster of a ride!!Be proud of yourself !! This stuff takes guts and we have all got em !!

Marsha-Glad you had a good chat with your dh,I find it really helps to get it all out in the open.The hardest thing is making these difficult decisions!! Well done and good luck whatever you decide  

Holly-You can never beg enough favours,keep on begging and you never know you might get the best thing ever !!!!!

Julie-mmmmmmmmmmmmm warm sausage rolls-it's no substitue to the real thing but I feel a trip to Greggs coming !!!!

Well I dont know why I feel different today but I have got a sinking feeling this 1st IUI hasnt worked,dont know why!! Im only in the 1st week of the dreaded 2ww and I am driving myself crazy!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Minow

Morning girls, once again     needed by several of you.

DH and I had a bit of a silly barny last night when doing injections, left me in a terrible state and today I've got that cried too much head and eyes. So silly really but I guess the strain gets to us all.

Was looking up about Menopur which i guess some of you may already know about but was interested to know exactly what I am injecting into myself.....it's extracted from the wee of post menopausal women! Well firstly how bizzare to be injecting wee into yourself (well kind of!) and secondly who on earth donates their wee and do they get paid for it?.....It is a bizarre world isn't it!!! 

I hope you all have something lovely planned for over the weekend, even if the weather isn't up to much (still dry here and long may it last as dh rendering the outside wall). I'm trying to decide between gardening, housework and ringing mil....hmmmmmm, tough one!

lol and   to you all and extra   for those in need!
Minow x


----------



## kellydallard

Minnow,

Sorry to hear you and dh had a barney !! Hope your ok now ??!! God WEE !!! thats more than weird thats scary   glad Im not on it!!!

I dont think you should call mil or do gardening or housework,I think you should go for some retail therapy and treat yourself to something,I think thats what I am gonna do when DH wakes up ,he works night so I cant get him up for a while but Im sure he wont mind me dragging him into town  

Have a good weekend

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

minow, i had a similar reaction when i realised what menopur was...tho not difficult to work out from the word ....i think lots of drug names are made up of other words...
if you think thats wierd....PREMARIN, a drug for menopausal women has a similar/worse make up - PREgnant MARes urINe - mare as in female horse.....

kjx


----------



## BunBun

Julie- sorry to hear about your auntie 
Marsha - sorry to hear of your bfn
Minow - hope you & your dh don't have any more barneys. I think we have all been there.
 to everyone else.
I'm not going to be around for a few days as I need to get my head around a few things & need another long discussion with dh before I even think about doing a test as still no .
DH best mate's mum is seriously ill in hospital so I'm trying to give him as much support as I can. Quite unexpected & things have got worse over night.


----------



## kellydallard

Bun bun,

Thinking of you loads,hope af stays away and that dh's best mates mum gets better very soon  

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C

Hi

Yup Minow - too weird for words isn't it!  Apparently it is Nun's who donate it but now they use a synthetic version.  Hope you're ok.  It's incredibly stressful and these silly things blow up over nothing at this time and it's not nice to have to go through on top of it all.  Definitely treat yourself to something nice even if it's just an icecream in the sun.

Hi KJ - any decisions on puppy dogs??

Bunbun - awful about DH's mate's mum.  Hope she turns a corner and great you're being so supportive.  Hope things get better for you soon.

Petal - yeah DH is ok.  He said the other night before he went to sleep that he really hopes he can give me a baby.  I replied with I really hope I can give you one too.  What I mean is that we're in this together and that's what we have to remember.  I hope IVF will work for you too but know you would make another little person's life very special too.

Marsha - good luck with moving on.

Kelly - don't give up!!

H xx


----------



## Cindy

good afternoon girlies
loads of posts which is nice, as I find when I'm off that's not usually many!
what a day it is really raining, my mum and dad come to visit this morning which was nice, first time I seen them since I told them everything lots of cuddles! then my mate come over with her 3 year old little girl who I adore, I was playing with her and she was screaming with laughter, she follows me everywher, and cuddles me and kisses me, then I  picked dh up from work, and now got beef in the oven to do a yummy roast dinner, as it's raining too bad too go out, so I've got my pj's on, Dh is watching sport and we've gto dvd's wine and chocolate so a nice cuddling, and snuggly day, tehn Sunday we're going to see my cousin from West mIdlands down Tenby as they are there on hols.
Bun bun sorry about DH's Mum hope you are ok hun.
Holly I hope you are ok, and DH it must be hard on our partners, sometimes man are like a closed book.
Minow how you and DH have had a cuddle and are ok? it's stressful time all this, DH was just winding me up going on about something so on top of my voice I shouted SHUT THE F**K UP!!!!!!then he just started laughing my neighbours must think I'm a luntic!
Kelly you better not be thinking negative thoughts!
think nice things!!!!!!!1     your going be our next BFP!
Marsha Mouse I'm glad you and DH have made a decision, it's never easy but GOOD LUCK!
Petal thanks for all your advice it is hard, I would love to carry a child of our own, but also adopting all thos elittle children it is so special, and I always think what happens happens for a reason! I suppose we all get extra strength with anything we do.
Hey what bloody hospital did I RING FOR IVFone that gives you satin sheets to lie on?
speak to you all soon
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Cindy,

  satin sheets!!! That pricey was it  Your weekends always sound lovely,its so nice to just chill and stay in,im a right homebody,its even more cosy when its raining outside.Im trying my hardest not to think strange thoughts.But then I get my hopes up by thinkink-wow I've got heartburn I must be pg   . Thanks for the support   mmmm roast beef,thats what we are having tomorrow  

Have a lovely weekend

Kelly


----------



## Minow

Hello girls, Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday...though sun may not be the operative word!!

I'm getting some very strong twinges in my tum, right hand side which is the side they found the biggest follie, all be it still very very small, so I'm hoping that this upped dose of stimms might be working  

DH and I did make it up, though I still felt pretty bad yesterday morning so i told him and tried to explain how i am feeling.....big snuggles etc and all made up now!   
Decided that as I didn't do anything for my bday and didn't get a card or pressy from dh as he has been so busy that i would today bake myself a belated bday cake....mmmmmmm, chocolate sponge with raspberry jam filling...just deciding whether to ice it or not now. Bit of a domestic day here, dh still rendering (please rain don't come back today) so I've been making yummy food like plum crumble and cake.

   I hope those of you waiting on news of friends and rellies get good news soon    

lol     to all

Minow x


----------



## Candy

New home peeps xx


----------



## Candy

New home this way ladies xx http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34788.new.html#new


----------



## shazia

Hey everybody

Sorry not been around for a couple of days but I promise I have been keeping upto date with all the news.

Sending big hugs to all of you who have received bfn's and those of you with sad family news   thinking of you all.

Going to keep this one short as have lost posts twice now, once my own fault for not looking at the page number and the second time my stupid computer froze so i had to turn it off hence losing all my post Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

Not up to much this weekend, Jilly glad you have sunshine there,not a peep of it here   but supposed to be gorge next week hurrah! Dh has a week off next week so are planning lots of nice things to do, one day going to Legoland which is sposed to be brill (for ds not us!!), plus blackberry picking which we do every year with my mum, so nice that she will be able to still join us this year, although not sure she will be allowed to pick! Got a party to go to next weekend, my niece's who will be 2 and diner at mil's on Thursday so busy busy busy.

Jilly can't tell you how pleased dh is now that BB has finished  

Lots of love to you all

Shazia


----------



## professor waffle

Jillypops

thanks for the birthday wishes! Trying to ignore the bit four oh which is fast approaching! 

Unfortnately I have to work tomorrow & then collect my prescription for my next IUI as Af came in full force on Friday. Tuesday I have my initial scan to see if it's ok to proceed this month  so fingers crossed.

also sending   to all those with family problems & BFN's. Here's hoping there's some good news to come


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers

         

Catwoman 20.08.05
Shazia Natural 20.08.05
Kelly Dallard 23.08.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

         
Jazzmine
Alicat
Marsha Mouse
Professor Waffle 
Katrinar
Eva04
Minow
**********

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

         

Ms Jules
Cindy
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
CK6 - Converted to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF


----------



## petal b

hi ladies,hope you all had a great weekend

professor waffle happy birthday for tomorrow hope you have a great day       

well booked holiday for next week today(very bad we are because of ivf next month)but thought well why not yippeeeeeee so very happy...florida here we come. my dad said to me at a party last night and to a room full of people that  this is a girl who has no money.....well thanks for telling a room full of people dad.......never ever asked him for money and never had any off of him.......so i said we are working and paying for it so what is the problem......now makes me feel bad about going away when i know that money could be going towards ivf........but you have to carry on, when your doing all of this don't you,it's not as if i am asking anyone for money...we never have done so what is the problem......never mind feel better now that i have said that

luv petal b


----------



## keemjay

Happy Birthday PW    
Have a lovely day 

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Happy Birthday Professor Waffle!  Hope you have a lovely birthday and you can have some time out for you  

Hi everyone!

Hope you're all doing ok?

Thanks for your note Jilly and good to hear you managed to have a good time at the wedding.  Hope you didn't have miles and miles to drive last night....!

Shazia - Legoland will be great!  I've heard it is from friends with kids and it's one of those places I keep saying we will go to when we have a poppet to take....

Julie - thanks for PM.  Great to hear you are feeling better but so very sad about Great Aunt.  She must feel so desperately lonely.  That's very worrying about internet use at work!!!  Really hope we won't lose you altogether!!  

Minow - hope DH managed to get the rendering finished!  How was the cake?

Cindy - PJ girl - your evening in sounded nice.  I'm sure your lovely roast beef was delish!

Catwoman - on the home straight now!!

We had a very quiet weekend and ended up very cross as the rain continued into Sunday which meant no bike ride!  I had made a fabulous quiche and picnic food which we ended up eating on the living room floor!  Hmph - really it's not the same and never tastes as good inside!  Still I have lots of books to catch up on so I entertained myself very well while DH watched the cricket  

Hope everyone else had more excitement!!

H xx

PS Petal - poor you re your Dad's comments!  Not what you needed to hear!  I think a holiday will be just the thing before going into IVF sweetheart so enjoy it and have no doubt that you'll return refreshed and postive to begin it


----------



## keemjay

eeeek julie  we will miss you 

I'm sorry i've lost touch over the last few days, i know people need hugs and kisses but cant remember who now we're on a new thread 

so heres a few hugs - catch em if you need them
          

holly your weekend sounds like mine, bit flat in places, but we did manage a roast chicken dinner last night which was scrummy, with beans and carrots from the garden  we also had a good night out at friends on sat where we laughed and laughed about all sorts of stupid things - was a good tonic. i've been feeling a bit wierd, think its the prog cream, aswell as making me look preg it seems to disturb my sleep and upset my digestion 

i'm spending hours on the internet at the mo searching for adoption stuff, and also doggie stuff... my heads feeling a bit full 
got a busy week with work and having meeting with 'friend' on thurs, then its V festival on fri - hurrah!! cant wait


----------



## loobylu

Aaaaaahhh i think im going mad..he he...

On day 29 and i have had AF pains now for 5days..My normal cycle is 31 days but as i ovulated on day 13 on clomid i thought it would be shorter (wrong!!!). Cant bring myself to test as the pains tell me the answer..just wish the evil AF would arrive rather than dragging it out.....im becoming obsessed! He he!

Sorry to winge on ladies..just had to let off some frustration...xxx


----------



## Minow

Morning girls

   Happy Birthday PW    
Hope you have a fab day!

hello everyone else....sorry still not much good on personals and today brain is all of a tizz as scan at lunch time and desperate that follies will now be growing. I've had twinges so I really hope it was them growing and not wind!
Cake was (and still is I hope, unless the cats have got at it) very yummy....got some to look forward too to after scan! Rendering got done, yay so now trying to sort out replacing the lead water pipe! Water board say that coz we have 13 inches from our boundary to the stop cock we can't do that bit ourselves as it goes under the pavement but they have a set rate and want £500 to do it...£500 for 13 inches, not bloomin likely, kiss my  , is what I say to that. Gona try them again and then my MP, Citizen's advice, watchdog...just what I need to be doing now (I think not!). But don't want to be having water from a lead pipe.

Sorry for my rant. 

 to all who need one

And just coz I like it but never got to use it  

lol to all 
Minow x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning lovely ladies, will do a few personals before I forget what I've just read   then I'll be back later to tell you about my weekend
Julie - Sorry to hear about great auntie   it's very sad but at least she's at peace now. Glad the scan went well & I'm sure auntie will send you that   for this cycle.
Jilly - Ooohh your wedding sounds a bit like mine, that morning after, never again feeling   is the pits isn't it.
Holly - Accounts girl   think I'll send you some of my work then. Hope your friend likes her nipplets   
Catwoman - You always make me   boobs in bubble wrap!!    for last bit of 2ww.
CR - I know you've gone but have a great   
Cindy - I too have been physco woman   please don't think it's only you. My clinic have just changed their fees to all inclusive & IVF is £ 3000.
MarshaMouse - Sorry to hear of  BFN  & wishing you lots of luck as you move onto IVF.
Minow - Glad I didn't know about Menopur when I was using it   Hope you & DH are ok & good luck for scan today.
Kelly - Stay     hunny.
Kj - Bet your head is   but what lovely things to have to think about.
Caroline -   will pm you later, hope you're ok.
PWaffle -   have a fab day.
Shazia - Sounds like you've got a lovely week planned, enjoy yourself   
Petal - I'm sure the holiday   will do you the world of good & you can start saving when you get back.
Hello   VIL, Moosey, Babyfish, Manda, Loobylu, BunBun, Katrinar & everyone I've missed.
Back later

Erica.xx


----------



## Minow

Hi
Just got back from scan and things are looking brighter.
No follies worth mentioning on the right hand side but one medium, 2 just under medium, 1 smallish and 2 teeny weeny on the left so hoping that the 1 will surge ahead possibly the next 2 as well but no more and then scan on wed to see how going and basting friday or monday.
Chatted with the nurse about what it all meant, having to have bigger dose of stimms and she said that it is possible, looking at all the blood results that I don't always produce good enough eggs and hence the problems but hopefully this will solve that so feeling a fair bit brighter.
Have just had some home made plum crumble as well though and that has made me feel better too!!!!!
Saving the cake till tea time!!

Lol
Minow x


----------



## marsha mouse

hello girls,
    We have really made our minds up about next move. We are going for another go at iui, but doing injections as I'm hoping to release more eggs so we have more chances. As My parents are paying for that we feel it's like having a free go, then if that fails it will be next year we will move on to IVF.  Have got an appointment on 26th of this month to pick up drugs and go through how to inject them. Then it's wait til I have AF. I'm still  all over the place with my emotions, I so thought it was going to work on 1st go, but I know, i have to put that cycle behind us and move onto next one now....
                                                Thanks again for all the support,
                                                                The Mouse xx


----------



## ERIKA

Minow - Follies are sounding good   it's amazing how much they grow in a day or 2. Mine were always not worth mentioning then would have a growth spurt.   for Weds.
MarshaMouse - Wishing you lots of luck with next IUI    everything crossed for you. I will be moving to IVF next year, it would be nice to share but I hope you get your positive before that & don't need to move on to other treatment  

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Right ladies just to let you know I made a real   of myself at the wedding on Friday. We had a great day but drank way too much & as you will all agree   & emotions don't mix.
Thankfully it was right at the end of the night & there were only about 20 people left. While talking to DF's mom (great choice you will agree   ) I started to   then I cried some more & then a bit more. And yes it all came tumbling out   all about the failed treatments, how hard it is, why not me, what can I do, how her darling son didn't help because he bottles everything up & doesn't seem that supportive ohhhhhh yes I came out with it all.
DF's mom was brilliant & actually   herself saying that if I was hurting she was too, God love her. Well it didn't stop me feeling awful & I   to apologise on Saturday but she said there was no need & that she always felt she should have been an agony aunt.
For me it was distressing as I am so very private & bottle things up myself. I never really "let it all out" or say what I'm really thinking/feeling as I feel guilty. So on a   note I let it all out.
Saturday was quiet as both mine & DF's heads were   then we went out again yesterday. I decided to have the IVF chat & was surprised at DF's reaction  I said that although I had said no more for the rest of the year I had changed my mind & wanted to start if we could get the money. He wasn't happy about this & said he didn't want to do any more this year   He said he had enough of life revolving round dates & having to   on demand. I understood his feelings but it didn't stop the hurt   as I can't do anything now. He won't listen to my worries about being 38 next year & is just convinced "it will happen eventually". So I'm afraid that I'm not a happy   & now feel really frustrated on top of everything else. Thankfully he's gone off this morning & I won't see him for a week or so. The talking/discussing barrier just gets bigger all the time. I would go totally   if I didn't have all of you.
Hope you all have a good evening, I'm off for a trip around Asda oh the joys.
Love &   to all.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Erika..sorry ur having a rough time honey.... Speaking to my DF at the weekend made me realise just what he was going through and i understood a bit more how much he was hurting because i was hurting so much and he couldnt fix it for me. I guess your DF feels like that 2. It must be hard for them to see us like it. As hard as it is or may get..try to keep talking to him and this is what will keep you both strong and never lose sight of how u feel about each other...

Hope things get better hon...lots of love xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi girlies
well how are you all on thsi Monday? well I am knackered work was hetic had loads of staff off, naughty people!!!!!!!I was tired anyway going in from our day out in Tenby with my cousin on Sunday, it was lush we all ahd lovely dinner then played on the beach all day with my cousin's DP, and his kids who are adorable, one is 13 and one is 3, and they didn't leave DH and I alone all day, kissing us, holding our hands and we've only met them once before, and they are just lush, it made me think more towards adoption, DH was great with the 3 year old, and he said on the way home, see that could be us in a little while with our ready made family!!!!!!!!aah bless!!!!!!
Bad I was knackered we all played, ball cricket, sandcastles!!!!!!!
And I have just got off the phone from booking an app to see a gynae who knows more about endo, (not like the one I'm seeing now) and I see him next Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Holly C your indoor picinic still sounded yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Erika you need to let it all out and talk about everything, I'm sorry about DK's reaction, not what you wanted but HUGS for you hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Loopylo how are you hun? I hope nasty AF stays away fro you.
Minow hope your follies keep growing
Marsha Mouse ggod luck on your next IUI and lets hlpe you won't be needing IVF!
P WAFFLE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!
hI sHAZIA, kELLY cATWOMAN AND EVERYONE ELSE I HAVE FORGOTTEN
LOVE CINDYXXXXXXXXXXXX

ps Loopylo that's how DH feels with me that I'm hurting so much they want to wrap us up and keep us safe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellydallard

,

Well I have no energy what so ever today,weird!!

How are we all anyway ??


Cindy-good luck with the new gynae,hope you get more info.Sounds like you had a busy w/e!!Nice to hear you had a good time x

Looby-Stick with it hunny-we are all doing our very best to keep the nasty   away   

Erica-    sorry your not feeling brill at the mo,its very hard when it all takes over,our dh/dp's can never fully understand how mentally exhausting this is for us.God if they could have just one day with our brains wizzing  they wouldnt know what to do!!x

Marsha-Best of luck with the IUI,you never know this might be the one   

Minow-   well done you!! Follie queen,heres hoping the basting goes to plan  

Kj- hope your ok ?? bet your heads   with looking adoption stuff up on the net,best of luck with everything!! Have a wicke dtime at the v festival  

Holly-why does the weather always turn crap when you have something planned??sounded like a nice indoor feast though   hope your ok ?? x

Julie-we will miss you on here in the day!!! Nasty work eh 

Big hello to everyone else!!!

I did something very bad   and stupid  very,very stupid and you will all be mad at me,I just dont know why I did it.

I did a hpt on fri to see if it was still showing hcg and it was a not bright but visible 2nd line.I fthat wasnt bad enough I did another one on sunday and it was -ve,so I am really working myself up now,I really ,really need this IUI to have worked,I dont think I can take any more  shout at me if you like it MIGHT knock some sense into me!!! Sorry if your dissapointed in me. Its my dads suprise 65th that I am doing on sunday coming and I really wanted to be able to tell everyone we are expecting.but the 2ww isnt up till 23rd-dont know what to do

Kelly x


----------



## petal b

erika-sorry you are havng a bad time at the moment  and i feel that i know you are a private person but keeping things in for to long is not good for,did you feel better for talking about it......
have been saving for the ivf so the holiday has not come out of that unless i go shopping  only joking,just looked at what i wrote and took it off,my ddad and i are not seeing eye to eye at the moment anyway..long story....

kelly-know how you feel about testing on my last iui i tested all the time,i would not test again until testing day,i know it is hard but take it from someone who drove herself mad with testing and it done no good,i was all over the place....good luck...will be thinking of you  

holly-hows it going hope you are well

juileangel-very quite without you  

well now have booked to go away feel very bad now,was very happy at the weekend,but now i am thinking we should not have done it .still saving for ivf and that money could have gone towards it.....but then i think why should'nt we...keep thinking maybe my dad was right..even though the way he said was not

anyway too late now...and i really want to go.....

hope you all have a good evening
luv petal b


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

I wonderd why there was only a few pages to catch up with tonight! Julie not being able to use computer at work explains it  

Julie, how is treatment going?

Good luck to everyone basting and in 2ww

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Julie,

All is fine thank you just getting over yet another BFN but looking ahead to ovulation time so must be getting over it  

Glad to hear your treatment is going well and look forward to hearing all about your scan on friday

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## petal b

hi juile-good luck for friday nice to see you back on

donna-hope all is well with you

was just a quick one speak to you tomorrow

luv petal b


----------



## loobylu

Morning all...just posted on the august 2ww thread...how are u all?

Im on day 30 (af due 31/32) and the evil AF is on its way..got the usual cramping bloated feeling oh and the spots..lovely! Trying hard to be brave but i could sit and cry all day to be honest..its so hard...

Julie...im gonna have to be careful to..think the internet police are watching me..hate it though as you guys are my strength (other than my DF!). Hope ur not overdoing it hon..and looking after yourself...good luck with the scan on Friday..

Kelly..no more pee stick...ok!

Erika..hope ur feeling better today chick..big hugs..

Lots of love and babydust to u all...

Might go and have a 5 min cry in the loos...cant get it out of my head..bloomin cramps wont let me forget about it..xxx


----------



## Minow

Good morning girls. I hope everyone is ok today and that the day brings good things to you all  

Well I've woken up feeling very positive today   and am gona have a doing day. Got the bedding on washing now and gona clean, sort and tidy the top floor of the house. Then gona do some practice as I have a gig on Saturday and I'm ashamed to say I've been a bit slack recently and may just have forgotten how to play...! 

Cant' imagine why I'm feeling so good, maybe because of good scan yesterday but anyway, make the mose of it I say!   

Decided last night that I don't feel up to fighting the water board over the lead pipe situation so if dh or neighbours won't fight then we'll just have to pay the £500 for the 13 inches of pipe that run under the pavement. Don't know where we get the money from (on top of the IUI it's a bit tough) but life is too short to get stressed about it all. They said at the hospital yesterday that i should avoid all stress so that's what I intend to do!   Gona be laid back and chilled! (hmmmm, how long will that last i wonder?!?)

Have a good day all and   and lol to you all

Oh loobylu, just seen your message     I'm sorry you are down. Here, have a big mug of hot choccy and slice of yummy choccy cake (substitue anything you fancy if you don't like choccy!)Poo to AF   horrid old witch.   

 Minow x


----------



## loobylu

Thanks girls...will try to save my tears for when the af witch finally arrives...

Glad ur feeling better Minow...can i have a bottle of vodka instead please..he he xx


----------



## Minow

Hi **********

Where in Kent are you, if you don't mind me asking and if I havn't asked before? I'm from Medway originally.

Um, now what was I gona say...... 

Oh yes, I'm a violinist. and yep the water board are     but I will stay calm!!!
They say the pipe is ours and so our responsibilty but coz the last 13 inches to the stop cock run under the pavement we are not allowed to touch it and so they want £500 to replace that bit. Tried to argue that if it is our pipe then we should be allowed to do it ourselves or get our own plumber in but no, then tried well if we aren't allowed to touch it it must be yours, but no. Then tried but surely £500 is a bit steep but no! they have a set rate so it's the same amount whether it's 1 inch or 2 miles!!!

ANyway, calm, calm, calm..... 

Louby, vodka coming your way. Any yes don't let the old witch spoil today as well, especially if she's not actually here. Let her spoil the day she arrives but don't give her the satisfaction of spoiling other days too (does that make any sense?!)

Minow x


----------



## Minow

Don't get into any trouble by replying but just to say how funny that you have gone from Farnham to Kent and I went from Kent to fairly near Farnham (via quite a few places)! We've swopped!!!

Right had better go get on now before I loose that go get attitude!!!!

lol
Minow x


----------



## babyfish

Hi gels.  Sorry have been around for a few days and have just been catching up on the posts.  
It seems that lots of you are having a very difficult time at the moment and I'm thinking of all of you.   

Julie - so sorry about aunty. 
And so sorry to all of those who are getting BFN's and AF's and doing brain somersaults about what to do next - IUI, ICSI, IVF, Adoption, NOTHING!...  God - it's so hard.

Well, I went to see Consultant to discuss IVF options since my monitored cycle.  Of course saw a different one from the one I'd seen prior.  Annoying having to re-cap on medical history yet again.  Anyway, I suppose I've chosen to take a positive view on his recommendations...
DH and I had gone in with firm fixed idea of what we wanted to get out of the appointment - ie - discuss when we could start IVF and just get on with it.  However, consultant wants to monitor cycle again and see what's really happening with my ovulation (given low progesterone level after last cycle).  If therefore there are probs, then he wants to try me on Clomid again.  (I was seriously ill the last time I took it and ended up in hospital with kidney failure - might have been coincidence, but I've taken it a couple of times and felt rather strange around ovulation time and been in bed rather unwell).  He feels that if that's sorted, we have a far greater and safer chance of conceiving naturally over doing IVF.  The risks involved in IVF are greater than normal pregnancy.  You are more likely to a) not get pregnant, b) miscarry, c) Thrombosis (I have a history of that) And so, he said that my illness aside, if we had gone to see him as a healthy couple with the same fertility issues, he'd recommend the same thing.  So IVF is not ruled out at all - it's just not something he wants to do yet unless it becomes totaly necessary. And he feels we're not there yet.  On a positive note, DH's   results were rather good and although not brilliant motility, not a major cause for concern. YAY! 


My sadness is that I feel very annoyed about the time and substantial amount of money we have spent with a private clinic doing 2 IUI's and various consultants appointments etc, without them really investigating anything properly.  I should have been at this stage a year ago - looking at progesterone levels and finding out more about DH's fertility issues which have clearly improved since seeing other people who have 'treated' him.  Anyway, you can't trade backwards.  And we are where we are!

So, waiting for AF - which according to hurty bosoms will be with me in a few days!  And then start the monitored cyle process.

Apart from that, I have been looking into Adoption.  I'm all for it.  I think I'd consider it regardless of whether we can or cant' do babies ourselves.  So I've got some info sent to me about Overseas adoption.  I just wanted to find out more about it, so that if and when we want to do it, I've done a bit of homework.  There is no harm in getting info and just finding out what's involved.  

Was away in Dorset for the weekend with friends and had the most amazing time.  

Sorry I've just waffled on and on. Just wanted to air it and get off my chest.  Probably bored you all to tears with all my 'me, me, me' stuff.  Please know that I'm thinking of all of you and sending you loads of love and wishes for only good things always.

Fishy xxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Girls,
  Just finished with all the posts.

ERIKA..  Good luck with IVF, I hope you don't have too much of a wait.

KELLY..  Thinking of you,    Hoping for a BFP, we need some good news.

FISHY..    It is always good to think about adoption at this point, my DH was freaked out when I said I would    
      adopt, but we got sent our own little angel, who is now 4yrs. So I really hope they get to the bottom of  
      your not falling PG. Lots of baby dust to you, and a big mousey hug...


JILLYPOPS.. Thinking of you today.
                                                       



                          BIG MOUSEY HUGS TO EVERYONE ELSE WHO IS FEELING DOWN TODAY
                                                                  The Mouse xx


----------



## Holly C

Morning - ooops Afternoon!

loobylu - big big   it's so very hard and it's just so unfair.  You're in my thoughts.

Erica - I think opening up to MIL (who sounds fantastic and I'm v v jealous!!) was the best thing you could have done.  She sounds incredibly understanding and it must have felt a relief to talk about it openly.  I can understand you felt a bit funny about it the next day but really - you've nothing to be ashamed of.  I hope you can change DP's mind about treatment.  It sounds like it's really important for you to embark on the new road before next year.  It's very hard when he's away such a lot - and there is pressure on him to 'perform on demand' when you do seem him.  I guess putting some space around it will help you both to reach a conclusion....  It's so hard isn't it... thinking of you   

Minow - you little domestic godess!  Fantastic news about your follies!  It's great that everything is looking so positive  

Marsha - great that you can have another IUI!  Thanks for pm!

Cindy - your Sunday sounded so lovely.  Hope your decision making is coming along and hope too the appointment next week helps to answer some questions.

Kelly - you're only making it harder for yourself by testing so early on!  Step away from those peesticks    You're getting there!  Try filling your time up with things to look forward to during the week to help the time pass.

Petal - your holiday in Florida will be just perfect and will help to put you in the right frame of mind for treatment - so don't worry!  What is done is done and I'm sure it's the right thing for you both.  Life is too short for regrets and sadly so much is put on hold when we are going through all this.  Live life to the full!!

Hi Donna  

Babyfish - how irritating that you had to see yet another consultant but it does sound you are getting there.  I think monitored cycles are such a good idea and even those of us without your problems should also have them... sadly they're not offered very often.  You've had such a rough time - I really can't imagine how frustrated you must be but you sound very positive - so that's gotta be a good thing!  

Hey Jilly - thinking of you huns!  Never a nice thing to have to attend   

Julie - thinking of you too with all those things you're juggling at the moment   Reflexology sounds like the best thing you could have done for yourself last night!

Caroline - I'm desperate to know how you are doing?  How was your apptmt yesterday?  Hope you and DH are ok....  

  to KJ and Molly

Not much from me today.  I'm just heading out to the garden after spending the morning msning my sisters in NZ about one of their weddings in Feb.  It's all coming together at last and we've had virtual discussions about cars, dresses and flowers today.  I'm playing the wedding coordinator which is a little odd given I'm on the other side of the world to them...!  The bride is starting to call me The Terrier - as I don't give up on things and chase things up til they are done.... hmmm I wonder if that is something to do with what I've learned in the years we've been TTC  

Back laters

H xx


----------



## Fee

sorry to butt in - just wanted to ask you to look at the BBC today
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34936.0.html


----------



## loobylu

Just read some of the comment...i cant even bring myself to responding to some of the hatred and insensitive comments people have put...close to tears..how dare they xx


----------



## Holly C

Julie - really hope they do post your reply!  We should have the right to have our say aired.  

The people who write those sorts of comments show they have no empathy to others.  These people are probably one and the same as those who bleed the NHS dry with illness relating to smoking, drinking and obesity.  Small minded, self obsessed me me me types.  There is no justice that they go on to procreate without assitance and pass on their small narrow judgments to future generations.  

Each and every one of us have our own story and our own battle.  How on earth could anyone have foreseen that my DH would have cancer that would lead to the situation we are facing today.  I do not accept that this is nature's way of reducing an over populated world.



Love to each and everyone of you lovely special people
H xx


----------



## ck6

hello holly my thoughts exactly.... regarding the smokers drinkers etc..... we wouldn't begrudge someone whose smoked all their life cancer treatment....anyway it all seemed quite one sided !!!!


well saw mr r yesterday for an hour and half .....he said we have 3 options...ivf again, egg donation, and stop... dh not said anything all weekend bottled up... says what about going back to iui? we found out through ivf we have eggs and fertilise them... he said it was a very good idea, so for one ivf we could have about 4 iui's !!! 
he chatted about the egg donation, there is  a clinic in spain he recommends 70% success rate as they only use young womens eggs....( here the eggs can be up to 48 years old and i think he mentioned 60 year old ones too )... and now the law has recently changed it has put people off donating.... anyway, gave me something to think about although dh said no.... we want a child for our ds to have a sibling.... the siblings he already has are half ...so it would be the same except it wouldn't go and visit its real mother!! phew ...so a bit to think about... having tubes checked on thrusday to rule out any problem there... we hadn't bothered with a test and told them, he asked me to do one there... couldn't beleive the 'wee' (tmi) was still bright red.... any way it was negative.... no surprise.... we talked about embryo quality and it seems the research on this is confusing... i had a grade one embryo... it failed a lady a few weeks ago had 2 grade 3's, one had arrested ..they put them back without any hope..she's expecting twins....so they both took.. someone was asking where the menopausal wee comes from...nuns!! ....anyway not up to date with news on here... except Julie and Jilly very sorry about your news xx
Erica have pm'd you xx
so i'm iui turned ivf turned iui girl !!!!!
anyway will try and get up to date with everyone on here .... thanks for thinking of me
lots of love caroline xxxxxxx


----------



## Minow

Well I've added my bit too! Mind you whether they will print I am not sure. I said that I agreed with some of them that the world is over populated and we would probably be better off without the likes of them being able to reproduce! However that all of us on this road will make the best parents and that our children will have a lot to give the world in which we live!

Minow remembers that she is meant to be staying calm today.....breathe!!!    

lol
Minow x


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

I cant read the commenrs on that thing at the mo,the slightest thing seems to stress me out lately and then I get a banging headache.

Sorry havent got much time to post but wanted to say thanks to all of you that sent me good luck vibes  

1 week till testing     I really ,really want a bfp (please) 

Well I have really kept myself busy today,I have painted a wicked home made banner dor my dads surprise 65th party for sunday, I normally dont have any patience for stuff like that but its turned out fab 

Hope your all ok!!

Looby   hope you dont need to cry-remember it aint over till she shows up   

Kelly x


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi Lovies

Don’t read those nasty posts because they will just upset us and drain our energy. Those people are nothing to do with us and their views are those of half-wits. Rise above them because the people that you love and that love you are the only views that you care about.

Those people are ugly and they smell. 

Love Jules

xx


----------



## MollyW

Hello girlies - just a quickie from me.... 

 I've not read the BBC link - sounds as if it'll upset me and I'm also trying to stay calm at the moment, so sorry but  to Minow, Julie and those who've posted their thoughts and are fighting our corner. Good on you! x

Caroline - interesting you are having more goes at IUI. My c/s reckons I have just as much chance with IUI as IVF as the eggs tend to do better when they're kept in as natural as environment as possible when we get older - better for implantation chances I believe. So good luck with that hunny, hope you are feeling strong enough to go again.  

Holly - with you on the narrow-minded opinions of the sort of people wanting fertility treatment - as you've rightly pointed out, we are all different and our needs are no less than those people lucky enough to fall naturally, and I'm sure our babies will be all the more treasured.  Hope you are okay at the moment - and DH too.  Blimey, you are incredible organising a wedding from across the planet! 


Kim - hope the puppy hunting is going well. Have a fabby time at V - been listening to Virgin today and getting very jealous!   (this is the nearest thing I can find to Donkey!)

LoobyLu -  really hoping she stays away, AF pains are very common with a +ve too, so please don't give up yet!

Kelly -        too early!   you will drive yourself MAD!

 to Jilly and  to Julie for the funerals. xx

Babyfish - hope you can really move forward now this c/s is finally on the case. Good luck with the monitoring.... 

Erica - sweetheart - must be soo hard for you that DH doesn't want to go again at the moment and you do. Hope you can talk him round and reach some sort of compromise. If not maybe his Mother will give him a talking to!   She sounds as if she'll be very supportive. It is very hard when you re a private person, but bottling things up is no good, and if you can confide in someone you trust who respects your privacy then I think that's great.  

Enjoy your holiday Petal - sounds like you need it!  

 to Manda, Shazia, Donna, Cindy, Catwoman, Jess, (come home, we miss you!), Miss Jules, PW, Sarah, VIL & Moosey, Creaky, Starr, Jodi, CR and all the other lovelies.

 to Candy & Jacob.

Love Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA

Afternoon ladies   hope you're all reasonably well & happy. I think I'm just attracting bad news at the moment. Remember I told you that my ex was phoning me because his dad was ill, well he's just rung to tell me that he passed away last night. I'm very sorry   to hear that & feel for my ex having lost my own dad but, and this is going to sound really awful, it's stress that I don't need right now. I feel sorry that my ex, after all these years still turns to me luckily my DF is ok about it but I've got so many other things going on in my life that I not sure I can cope with much more crap.
Sorry for yet another miserable message   just wanted to get it off my chest.
Back in a bit for personals.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Oh miss jules...thankyou so much for making me laugh he he.....

Was having a crappy period pain day and uve put a smile back on my face xx Thanks hun xx


----------



## ERIKA

Loobylu - I know DF hurts too but he just doesn't talk so it makes the whole situation so much harder to deal with. Anyway   for you it's not over yet & don't go the vodka route, I did that Friday & look what happened to me   
Cindy -   for gynae appt next Tue & your weekend sounded great.
Kelly -      behave yourself, bet you can't wait for your dad's party.
Petal - Holiday sounds great   I'm sure relaxing & chilling out will benefit you. No, unfortunately I don't feel better for talking to the MIL even though she was lovely, I just wish I could remember everything I said   
Minow - Good on you being stress free   If you've still got your cleaning head on there's plenty of stuff to do at mine!!
Babyfish - Your cons appt sounds very informative & like you said the only minus point is that they didn't do some of these things last year   
Jillypops - Thinking of you today   it's so hard.
Holly - Wedding co-ordinator, great I know where to come when the time arrives   My mind is shot at the moment   so much going on so many emotions & lots of frustration at not being able to do anything.
Julie - Good to hear that you can still post in the day where would we be without you   Will be thinking of you next week & hope other auntie is ok.
Caroline - Thanks for pm   will reply later & yes you did help.x
Molly - Lovely to hear from you   thanks for the message. I would love to get the MIL to sort DF out   he is just so stubborn. The thing is he is so convinced it's going to happen eventually & doesn't think about my age, possibly because he's 6 years younger   Hope all is ok with you.
Hello KJ (have a great time at the festival), Marsha, Donna, Shazia, Catwoman (it's the final countdown   I am singing that by the way), MissJules & everyone I've not mentioned  

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Told you my head was screwed up      
Also meant to say that I've only read a little of the BBC thing & it made me very   &   
What the   do these idiots know about fertility & treatment anyway. I would like to see them face all of the FF members in one big room   think I'll have to go & post a reply, I'm so in the mood for it!

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello loves and darlings!
I waded on to that website as well and posted my views, but I doubt if it'll get published as my post more or less amounted to: 'die you b*[email protected], die.'
Right, swift personals as my boss is in the background!
Jilly – thinking of you today, sweetheart. Hope the funeral went as well as these things can.  
Julie – so sorry to hear your news about your auntie. Also v. sorry that you can't visit us as much as you used to... it's not the same!
Looby – thinking of you, love. But it's not over yet!
Erica – don't beat yourself up over the vodka! And your MIL sounds great. Mine was also v.sympathetic when we told her we were having to go down the 'assisted conception route.' Then, when we had our first IUI, we described to her what exactly was involved in assisted conception. She went very white and said, 'I didn't think it involved all that.' What exactly then, we wondered, did she think 'assisted conception' meant? That the doctors and nurses would stand on the sidelines, shouting encouragement and 'No, no, you put it in THERE!' and applauding once it was all over? Still, she is nearly 80. Hope things get sorted out between you and your strong-but-silent beloved.  (And now I have 'final countdown' going round in MY head, too! Aaaaaaaaargh! 

Big hellos to the lovely Holly (oh, to have a sister like you! Do your family know how lucky they are?!) Minow, Keemjay, Molly, Miss Jules, Cindy, Kelly, Babyfish, Petal and all the lovely girls (huge apologies if I've left anyone out).
Well, I'm on day 12. I've decided to test on Saturday, day 16 - not a minute before. If I test during the working week and it's negative, I'll be in a bit of a state at work all day. At least if it's negative on Saturday, I'll have a lovely meal with my friends in the evening to look forward to. Oh, and I can get completely slaughtered.  
My boobs still hurt like hell, I get the occasional cramp but that could be anything and I'm always getting them anyway. Just one question: when any of you have taken cyclogest, does your AF come on time, or only once you get a BFN and stop taking it? I'm only asking, because I want to prepare myself in case I start bleeding before Saturday.
Lots of love to you all,
C xxx


----------



## Holly C

Miss Jules - you really make me laugh!  Loved that post    In fact you really remind me of a good friend who I miss as we've lost contact... Are you her??!!

The Fabulous Ms Molly - as always - fantastic to hear from you!  Stay calm - it's doing wonders I know it!!

Caroline - so good to hear you have a new plan.  Are you ok with it?  I bet you were almost knocked off your chair by DH's question yesterday    Think it sounds sensible to do the IUI again   Here's hoping for good news soon!!

Erica - I can totally understand your feelings about your ex.  It's not easy at anytime but right now you've got so much going on... I totally know where you are with it.  I hope he doesn't lean on you too much.  It's a difficult call but good that you can be honest with us here - that's what we are here for    BTW -  Ooooh - always happy to help out with wedding plans!!!  And good idea about rounding up all the clueless ones out there and setting us on them  

Catwoman - oooh you sooo make me laugh too!  Great opening line!  
With cyclogest - I think everyone is different.  My AF didn't arrive until 2 days after I stopped using it - but I know others haven't made it to testing day.... it's one of those things unfortunately you just have to ride it out and find out what will happen for you.  Good plan re testing day but will you be able to log on to let us know??  Thinking of you and really have everything crossed! Thanks too for lovely comment!  My sisters are all pretty fabulous themselves.  There are five of us but we are all unique in completely different ways which really puzzles my Mom  

Well DH has done something pretty big that has been weighing on his mind.  He's involved with a project that hasn't a hope of success now all facts have come to light.  He's told the board today and they're not happy but conceed it's probably the right call to make.  This means DH will have to find another contract.... This is not great timing wise as he's a bit under the cosh with life at the moment and also next tx is looming....  Ah when the sh**t hits the fan it really flies don't it!!  I'm off to make fairy cakes as a little treat for big talkies later  

H xx


----------



## Candy

A quickie from me, while I have 5

Holly, hope the fairy cakes help with the chat tonight, hoping for more luck to come your way      

Cat good luck with this 2ww, its a killer isn't it  

Aww Ericka, think you might have to start ignoring some of his calls and putting yourself first.

Molly sweet, glad to hear you are trying to stay calm, something I am rubbish at ! did I miss an update on you ? hope you are oka nd work has calmed down.

Kim, have a fab time xx

Love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## petal b

juileangel-hope your neighbours did not see you,they will look at you in a new light if they did only joking 

will be thinking of you next wednesday


jilly-thinking of you today 

sorry not read alot of the posts today but will after.thanks for your kind words.had a change of heart and cannot wait now,maybe our last chance if we have to have a few goes at ivf,hope not....and to tell you the truth i don't care.my dad and i don't see eye to eye lately  (maybe thats because i am taller than him only joking )he isdrinking quite a bit and turns into a different person...which is not good....families
got a toothache again can you believe it tried to get an appointment today and do you think that i could,need treatment which takes about an hour and they said that they can't fit me in two weeks ago and again this week .tablets agan,hope they work before i go

cat-good luck with your two weeks

candy-hope you and baby are well how is it all going

holly-good luck with your talk,thinking of you

erika-don'y worry about what you said to your mil,sorry it did not make you feel better,but sometimes when i do that and have done a couple of times,on one hand i feel better for letting it all out and on the other hand i wish i let it out to the brick wall  and not to someone i know well.know what you mean about how you don't need your ex calling you and does not sound bad at all,hope he does not lean on you too much.... 
thinking of you..


----------



## shazia

Jilly my sweet, hope today wasn't too awful for you and you and your family can now move on, thinking of you honey and sending you huge  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie

Hi guys 
Can I come back and join you?
I was here a while ago then we had ICSI,so moved on,now we are having DIUI,had first treatment on Monday,seems like weeks ago!

Anyway hope you will have me!

I have just read the BBC website,made my blood boil so left!


----------



## Minow

Morning girls

Got scan today at lunch time....let's hope they've continued growing well! Still in a getting things done mode so gona tackle the middle floor today....ratehr worse than the top floor so may loose enthusiasm before I finish...would be a shame as still have the ground floor to tackle as well.

I tried posting twice on the bbc site yesterday (I have 2 email addresses so tried under both of them) but funnily enough they didn't post either of them. I did try to tone things down on the second one but found it very hard!! 

ANyway, still trying to keep that calm relaxed unstressed feeling so not gona look at it today. We've also decided to just pay the £500 to the water board and get the lead pipe done. life is just too short to get stressed about it....let the bank manager do that!!!!

Hope you all have good days today.     if needed

lol
Minow x


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Just thought I would let you know where I was with tx can start injections tomorrow thank goodness the down regulating seemed so so so long.

Hi welcome back Struthie good luck on your 2WW.

Hi to everybody else.  Thinking of you Jilly.

Hi to **********, Holly, Candy, Erica, Catwoman and everybody else.

Went to see a good film Sunday it was called The Island definitely a must see.

Anyway take care all

jane12


----------



## babyfish

Couldn't bring myself to look at BBC website and get wound up.  So thank you to those of you who went in fighting.

Went to see urologist yesterday. This was the  follow-up visit since DH was given an antibiotic to clear up some strange things detected in a sample about 6 weeks ago. And.............................
          
Apparently - all is "EXCELLENT".  Everything greatly improved and nothing abnormal.  Only thing that is low is motility from this sample but was normal in the previous one so he's not worried.  DH thinks this is becuase he missed the pot slightly   .  What an unpleasant thought... if he missed the pot - where did that bit go........?  Nice!

Soooooo that means that they just have to sort me out with the questionable ovulation.  This urologist seems to think that if the hospital get that sorted there's a very good chance we could conceive naturally!  

If not sorted in 6 months, then look at IUI again and then IVF.  

This is good news and I'm feeling very positive that we're not still running around in the dark being told different things by different people.  This journey started about 2 years ago with being told - "You'll never get pregnant with sperm as it is" and big question marks over my health.  So the moral of the story - get 2nd opinions always!

Now - we've just got to get pregnant!!!

If I'm not doing IUI for a while - does that mean I can't chat with you guys?  I hope I can stay?  ??

Holly - just wanted to say thank you for you words yesterday - you are just so lovely.  I think you probably can imagine how difficult and frustrating things can be - you're DH had cancer! Frankly you and your strength are an inspiration, so thank you for being so very special and kind when you've had it so tough and you are still fighting.

Jilly I do hope you are ok. Yesterday sounds hideous.

Hi to all of you: Julie, Catwoman, Caroline, Petalb, Erika, Shazia, CR, Candy, Minow and everyone else - sorry if I forgot you.

Big 

Fishy xx


----------



## babyfish

Ahhh... Fanks Julie  

Fishy x


----------



## babyfish

Julie - just went to look at your photo gallery but there's nothing there?  Is that right?


----------



## Holly C

Julie - nudey-pants!  I swear you are secretly determined to give your neighbourhood a thrill one way or the other   How dare the BBC NOT print your quote  

Petal - how's your toothache today?  I hope you have managed to get an emergency apptmt    Good to hear you're feeling excited about the holiday now!

Struthie - welcome back!  Hope you're taking it easy on the 2ww!!  

Jane - thinking of you starting IVF!  Good luck    

Minow - good luck at your scan sunshine!! Let's hope there are big juicy follies getting big and ripe!!  Good idea to get all your chores done before basting day!  Means you can put your feet up and relax.

Kelly - your banner sounds great!  Well done you!  Let's hope you have news to share at your Dad's birthday party!!  Chilling out a little more now - or are you climbing the walls?!

Jilly - sounded really rough going yesterday and then those other upsets on top of it.  Not what you needed hun.  Hope cousin finds their own way through it.  Won't be an easy thing to live with... and yes - life is too short.  I was completely freaked out at the prospect of needles but don't worry - it's really not as bad as you would think.  Many of us thought we would pass out from the shear terror of it - then can't believe what all the fuss was about    It seems strange that you have to do it into muscle tho... what meds will you be taking?

Babyfish - please do stay here!  I've not been having treatment and I've hung around!  Really hope you get a natural BFP - it's all sounding really positive now!  Thanks for your lovely words - aaahh shucks!  No really there are a lot of people in much worse situations than we were/are in.  We were very lucky the cancer hadn't advanced.  It was scary but you get through these thing don't you?!  That's what makes us strong and all the more determined  

Canders - thanks babes  

Thanks for your thoughts everyone.  DH arrived home quite upbeat which was a real relief as we didn't have fairy cakes to look forward to because there was no butter in the house .   We had a good chat and it's not all doom and gloom as there are loads of options.  We will continue taking it one day at a time.  However - warning moan coming -  I'm getting really tired of being patient all the time  

Love you all and thank god I've got you  

H


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all   
Catwoman - Still   at your post, commentary from the sidelines what a thought   Everything crossed for Saturday matey.
Holly - Sorry to hear about DH's contract but great that he is upbeat & has plenty of other options   I am right there with you on the patience thing   
Candy -   for you & Jacob hope all is well with you.
Kj - Have a great time at the festival   
Molly -   hope you're ok.
Julie - From John Wayne to Naked Chef, hope you didn't bend over to put the lasagne in the oven   
Petal - Glad you're looking forward to your holiday now, you should   Hope that toothache gets better very soon.
Babyfish - Great results for DH   & yes of course you must stay with us.
Minow -   for scan today.
Caroline - Will get to mail you today   yesterday was mad at work   
Struthie - Welcome back   
Jane - Good luck with injections & IVF    
Jilly - Yesterday was very hard & funerals always seem to bring out the worst in people. Hope your cousin sorts it all out   With you on the hangover front, Fridays wedding hangover was still there Sunday   Wishing you buckets of luck for IUI in Sept & sorry to hear about your phone, like you said it's the stored numbers that are hard to get back   
 Shazia, Kelly, Loobylu, MissJules & everyone else.
Well DF is coming home Friday & has been given next week off which I would normally be really exited about but I feel things are strained between us at the moment so I'm not sure how it will all pan out. Want to approach the subject again but am scared to so I guess I'll just have to wait & see   Ex also phoned "inviting" me to the funeral saying it was ok to go. Basically I divorced him (& quite rightly so) after numerous chances & him not changing but some of his family felt I should have put up with it   so I imagine a few will be frosty. Thing is I didn't know his dad very well as they had nothing to do with each other for years so I'm not sure I want to go anyway.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovely girls!
Yet another quick one, 'cos boss is lurking…
Holly – glad the chat with DH went well. Shame about the fairy cakes, though. I was looking forward to you offering me a cyber-space one!
Jilly – ooooooh, that mean-spritied bu**ger that stole your phone! Hope your cousin sorts things out. I've often found that funerals bring out the worst in people. At my mum's, one of her supposed 'friends' spent the whole time quizzing me over what was going to happen to the antique oak dresser in our kitchen.   When I told her either my brother or myself would have it, she suddenly remembered an urgent chiropody appointment. I hardly saw her again after that!
Erika – hope things sort themselves out with your DF. Re the funeral – you don't have to go, you're under no obligation – and as you hardly knew your ex's dad, surely you've got a good get-out clause? Your ex is not your responsibility any more, and if he's hurting and feeling a bit vulnerable at the moment it's possible that, if he sees you, things could get a bit heavy. None of my business, and I'm sure you'll make the right decision, but personally I'd steer clear...
Julie – still    at your post! 
Lots of love and hello to everyone else, not enough time for too many personals...
Feeling a bit   at the moment. It's got to the dreaded constant-boob-and-knicker-checking time of the month again (13 dpo). I don't know if I can hang on till Saturday. One minute I think my boobs are hurting a lot less, then they seem to be hurting again. And I've started getting AF pains. I'm desperately trying not to read anything into anything, 'cos I know it's a waste of time. But it's getting sooooooooo difficult. But my instinct tells me it's time to prepare for a BFN.
Speak to you all later,
Lots of love,
C xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - Or "Triple J" Julie, John, Jamie...........aaaaawwwww reception never mind   it could have been worse you could have been caught by neighbourhood watch   
Jilly - Yep I've still got the lasagne thought. Could have been a nice welcome home for Julie's DP or somewhere for him to park his bike   (sorry Jamie only kidding!!) Writing a letter could be an option, thanks hun & it would be a pleasure to share the IVF journey with you next year but I truly hope you don't need to go on it   
Catwoman - We're warning you missus      I know it's difficult but don't read too much into symptoms. I appreciate your thoughts & it is your business because I told you about it silly billy & like you I'm thinking steering clear will be the best bet   I have said that when the date is set it could be difficult for me to get time off work.
Holly - Do you bake in the nude like Julie?   

Erica.xxx


----------



## Holly C

Erica!  You know - I've always been worried about singe marks and afterall there is nothing worse than finding a short and curly wrapped around a melting moments is there    Good to hear you've dealt with the situation and good call too  

Catwoman - I've probably put you off my home baking now    If you feel that little candle of hope flickering - give it to us and we'll keep it alight!  The number of times you hear about ladies who think AF is coming and even have spotting etc (yes CR I'm talking about you!) and go on to get a BFP....  Here with you babes all the way until we hear that fat old one singing!!   Oooo    we'd still be with you even after she starts (heaven forbid it!) - I hasten to add!!!

Triple J Angel - hope you've finished your stint in hell for the time being!!  

H xxx

PS - IT'S STUNNINGLY HOT OUTSIDE - sorry hard working ones


----------



## ERIKA

Holly
      
Not for those stuck in an office it isn't.
Novel cake decorations I must say   

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Jilly    No - I'm at a loss about intramuscular as ours says subcutaneous fat....  I guess if that's what the information says then you don't have much of a choice...  Have you asked other ladies on the same how they get on??  Sorry no help!

Sorry Erica - knew I'd upset a few with that last comment!

Ooooh yes a brazilian - I wonder if Mr R would enjoy that    That reminds me of a friend in NZ who had one and then had a gynae apptmt.... who said... 'did you do that for me especially'!!! OMG!  How do you reply to that??!

H xx


----------



## MollyW

Hi girls. Sorry a me, me post coming up... My head is  at the moment and I need some thoughts.

My last tx I tested neg on testing day (beginning of June) had what I thought was AF (heavy, lasted 3 days) the next day. A week later after a bit of spotting I tested +ve. Went in for bloods, level was really low, told it wasn't viable and to expect a bleed over the w/e. 

Had some spotting after that, but not red. 2 weeks later still no bleed so did another HPT & was still +ve. Went to GP who said I should stick with it and keep doing the pee sticks. He wouldn't do bloods, but said if the line disappeared it was over. A week later I did another HPT and line had disappeared. 

Hadn't had a proper bleed since. Then last week (on my birthday!  ) the witch arrives....or at least I thought she had. Had brown bleeding for a day then a couple of days of brown spotting. 

On Monday I had an appt with Nurse at my GP to take blood to check my Cortisol levels (I'm drinking loads of water, diabetes, kidney, liver problems all ruled out as the cause). That morning because of the spotting I did another HPT (First Response) and it was very, very, very, very faintly +ve. 

Mentioned it to the Nurse so she said she'd check for pregnancy at the same time. Had to phone for results this morning.

She's just rung me back and its -ve.  

How can you get a +ve on a stick & a -ve on the bloods? Does anyone know if the bloods are more sensitive than the pee sticks. Sorry, I know I am deluding myself here, but it doesn't seem right.

So far I've had -ve, +ve, +ve, -ve, +ve (all on First Response) and a -ve blood test! In a way I could believe it was a falling level from the other pg (9 weeks + ago) if I hadn't had a neg in between the positives.

I checked the web re. hcg and one US site said it can hang around in your system 4-6 weeks after m/c, so I suppose that could be it. I'm seeing the c/s next week, so I suppose it might be made clearer then.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh! I am driving myself NUTS!!

Any thoughts anyone? And sorry for the long post! 

Cheers
Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Hi Molly - I'm certainly not an expert but from what I have been led to believe is that bloods are more sensitive than pee sticks.  

I think you are probably on the mark with the hcg remaining in your system as I recall others in a similar predicament.  I have also heard that it can take quite a long time for a normal cycle - i.e. a normal amount of time between ovulation, a proper af etc etc to become established again afterwards.  I hate to be a big dampner on any possibility and you know I'm holding on to a glimmer of hope for you.  I would also trust your accupunctrist and the pulses he/she reads...  I hope your appointment will help to explain it all too but really good news about the other tests coming back clear!!  It's cruel that you've had to go through all of this and I would be climbing the walls wondering what is happening.  

To you and DH  

H x


----------



## Catwoman

Oh, Molly. Sending you a huge  . You, of all people, could really do without being mucked about by test results like this... am thinking of you.
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## MollyW

Ah thanks girls. I am NOT a serial pee-stick tester normally (never wanting to tempt fate!), but this has been ****ing with my head. 

I think because my cycles went back to normal pretty quickly after the last 2 m/cs I've been expecting the same. But I seem to remember it took ages for AussieMeg's cycle to get back to normal.

I'm sure you're right Holly that the blood tests are more sensitive - as that's what the clinic's test after IVF isn't it. So it would seem that it IS possible to get a false positive - despite what everyone says! 

Funny you should mention my acupuncturist Holly. I saw her yesterday and she wasn't sure. She said the pulses should be what's described as slippery if you're pg. She said it should be "round and big" - she said mine _ was _ "round" but not very big and I should draw my own conclusions!  Ha!

Oh well, back to the drawing board!

xxx


----------



## Holly C

Sheesh hun - no wonder it's doing your head in with your accupuncturist making those comments too.... Eeek - if only we had a crystal ball.  Thankgoodness after waiting so long for answers to come to light you've not got long now to speak with your con.

Big loves
H xx


----------



## Holly C

Jillly hun - don't despair!  Do you use an automatic injector?  If so I'm sure you could manage it yourself into the muscly bit of your thigh or bum if you position it ok...?  You can always ask the nurses for where they think you could manage it.  If you don't have an auto - maybe ask for one to make it that much easier...  

xx's 
H


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Sorry no personals,just a confession-forgive me ladies for I have sinned (again),can someone come and remove all pee sticks in the nottingham area before I use all of them   

Im really sorry if I annoy any of you with my stupid impatience,I am not taking this month very well,its my 1st proper 2ww on my 1st IUI and I really dont think its worked.I try not to get excited when I get heartburn,metallic taste in the mouth,tiredness etc but I still keep getting the sinking feeling that it hasn't worked.I have been really snappy these past two days and im sure its early pmt,I really wont cope well if its a bfn next week.

I did a test last week to see if it was showing hcg still in my system and it did,then I tested a couple of days later to see if it had faded and it had.I did yet another test today even though I tried so hard to stop myself and it was a negative-I think I was expecting to see a light second line only to get darker as days go buy-resulting in a bfp but now im thinking its not gonna happen,sorry to ramble but I am finding it so hard to talk to dh about how I am feeling,I can only count on you lot to put me on the straight and narrow.cant take much more,just want to   got that horrible feeling in my throat cos I am trying not to.

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C

Oh Kelly sweets - try not to get too worked up.  Here's the thing... pee sticks can only detect a BFP when HCG levels are at a certain amount.  Therefore, there is every chance you just may be pg but as the embryo is not producing enough HCG yet it cannot be detected.  Hang in there - there's hope and time will tell.  Sending you a truckload of     to help you!!  

H xx


----------



## petal b

kelly honey,i feel for you i really do
you do not annoy us at all,we have all been their in on way or another.try and stay calm (i know not that easy)am thinking of you


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks for that!!! You know how much the support of others here helpd you through,I just feel really emotional at the mo and I knew I could count on you guys,

Love ya all so much

Kelly x


----------



## Minow

Hello girls

Well sorry for no personals but just had to tell you about my day.....so much for no stress!!!!!!

had my scan at lunch time and the nurse said...oh bugger! suddenly there were follies going mad, she sad it would look good if this was IVF!
ANyway turns out one at 18 (yay) and then the others were 14,13,12,9,9 and so on. THing is they have suddenly all gone mad in 2 days.
Anyway they took blood as they needed to know hormone levels to see if the 14.13.12 ones might be good in which case it would all be stopped :-(
Said they'd ring me at home as soon as they know. Well I have spent the afternoon wandering around, dusting everything in sight and then eventually having convinced myself it was a no go I rang them. They had just got the results and the nurse said...are you at home....well of course I thought this was like, are you sitting down it's bad news but no it was you need to go inject now it's all go for friday!!!
Yay!!!!!!!
So basting friday morning. Poor dh has to produce the goods at 7.30am....poor love! and then all go at 9.30am.
I know there's still only a slim chance it will work but at least we have a chance, an hour ago I thought we didn't.
Anyway you lovely ladies, time to go stick next needle in so lol for now and "see" you later (or tomorrow as got to go so the shopping as didn't earlier coz couldn't leave the phone!!!)
lol
Minow x


----------



## petal b

minow-glad that it is going ahead and my fingers are crossed for you..what a day you have had 

kelly-we are always here for each other,thats was is so great about ff 

well i am so fed up,on met and have always had my af around the same time each month but since i have been on it have had spotting in between and af just arrived a week early.i thought taking met was to help you not to make you worse.was never like this before.and to top it all of i am fed up with trying naturally every month and nothing happening(know that it won't, but a littie part of me always hopes)sorry i know we all feel like this but every month we get closer to ivf i hope that it happens naturally so we don't have to do it.

sorry about this i am having on of those days and watched test tube babies and should not have.....


----------



## shiningstar

Hi everyone, not been on much, started my nasal spray on the 8th August day 21 and have been waiting on AF so I can start my injections and I have been so hormonal just want to sceam or , feeling better today, phoned consultant he said need to wait till mon and see if AF comes before he will see me.  I have been getting sore heads and just drinking water which really helps and to top it all of I am selling my house and bought another one and no one has bought mine yet, if it doesn't sell soon I will loose the new house  

There has been so much happen recently, a big   to those who need it.

Good luck to all on the 2ww or starting tx

LOL xx


----------



## MollyW

Oh dear, lots of down people on here today. Big   to everyone who needs them.

Firstly,   to Holly - you are really amazing and kind with your advice to everyone else, and I'm sorry you are having your own problems at the moment. I hope your DH feels as if a huge weight has been lifted now that the air has been cleared with his clients. I'm sure they respect his honesty - after all, the easy option would be to stay shtum and keep taking the money. I hope he gets another contract soon. Although the money will be tight, maybe a bit of time off will do you both good before the tx and fate has taken a hand (sorry Kim, you know me and fate  ). I hope so sweetie - you deserve it.  

Katrina - hope the   shows up soon & someone buys your house.

Petal - I don't think any of us stop hoping - even if we haven't been  at the right time!!  Hope you're feeling better soon. Have been there with the test tube babies programme.... 

Minow - so glad the basting's going ahead, but   to you for saying you have a slim chance. You have an EXCELLENT chance with those lovely follies!      thoughts only please!

Kelly - I am sorry you are feeling this way. The 2ww is very hard but we will all help you through it whatever the outcome. Now - for your own sanity STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS!      There's nothing you can do to change the outcome sweetie and it's too early to test so please don't. Forget the previous results you've got - they mean NOTHING!

Jilly - excellent advice from Holly re. the auto-injector. If you can't handle that, you can get the jabs done at your GP surgery, so don't worry. You just need a letter from your c/s.  

 to the almost psychic Candy (you didn't miss a post sweetie, but had read between the lines!)

 to Kim - the Coldplay song you sent me the words to is on the radio as I type this.

Love to all you other ladies, from a little bit saner Molly. 
xxx


----------



## marsha mouse

hello girls,
  Just been reading the last 4 pages of post, but can't remember what I had read, so much going on with everyone I can't keep up.  So good luck to those who are going to be testing over the weekend               also good luck to minow hope basting goes well for you  .  
I hope all you other girls are well, 
Can anyone tell me what tx is and what is reception,  sorry but completely lost when these terms are used   Also got a bit lost when minow was explaining about follies being 14, 12, 9 etc... is that the size of follies ??
                                                    Big mousey hugs from
                                                      The Mouse xx


----------



## babyfish

Petal - so understand about hoping to conceive naturally.  It's the same every month for me too!  I've got seriously hurty bosoms at the mo and eating as if pregnant with sextuplets,  skin looks like a pizza all of a sudden and of course I'm just hoping that all of this is symptomatic of being up the duff! BUT... I know it's coz I'm about to come on!  Can't help but hope. Anyway, I keep telling myself that without hope then there really isn't much!

Sending   to you petal   .

Fishyx


----------



## petal b

thanks ladies ,sorry about that just get days like this where i am fed up with it all and fed up with putting on a hapy face for everyone else
sil is due her baby in three weeks so the happy face will have to be put on agai 

babyfish-know what you mean......as they say our turn will come...BUT WHEN THATS WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW 
you know what i worry about is that i will run out of eggs,how do you know that you won't....sorry ladies having on of these days were i question everything....so watch out i may drive you all mad...


----------



## ck6

Petal hope you have  a better day tomorrow..know what you mean the consultant said when the right egg comes along  and the timings right it will happen.... dh said time is right now .... 
sorry  not many personals...tubes being checked tomorrow....
Holly hope you're ok.... xxx

Erica  everyone said what i was thinking.... i wouldn't go... hope things between you and dp sort themselves out xx

jilly and julie hope you are both coping with your loss.....xxxxxx

Molly think you need some answers, and now!!!! xxx btw which coldplay song was it . was it fix you that makes tears stream down my face..... 

Catwoman     

Right need to sleep ... have they put the clock right on here? 

Mousey was it you asking about reception  poor julie has to do a stint on reception at her work..she don't like it !!! me thinks  and the other thing was yes it was the follicle size  ...got a memory like a sieive and can't keep up with all the new people.. must try harder

night  love caroline iui turned ivf turned iui girl (oap)    xx


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!  Wow another stunning day heading this way!

Molly -    right back atcha!  You're so perceptive and lovely.  Thank you.

Minow - As Molly said - you've got every chance with follies that good!  Hope the big jab went ok and you're all psyched up for basting day tomorrow!  Our latest success story CR almost had to abandon her cycle because she had loads of follies, but there she is with her BFP!  Good luck    

Petal - I don't blame you being fed up with it all going a bit wonky.  Do you have another apptmt soon with the Con who prescribed the Met?  I would definitely ask questions as to why you are experiencing these problems...!  Sometimes these things get worse before they get better... I would still question it tho.  Have you done any research on the web about it    Hang onto that hope - we all have to have it to get through this.  Ohh and re your eggs - your only 30 so I'm sure you have loads left.  Are you still taking wheatgrass?  If so this helps!!! Thinking of you!

Katrinar - ahh the waiting game - isn't it so frustrating!  As we all know she shows when we don't want her and doesn't when we do!  Here's hoping it's v v soon so you get that apptmt and you're on the road!!

Marsha - I had a giggle at your post!  As CR explained Triple J Julie Angel has to work on reception sometimes and it bores the pants off her (yes literally!!) tx is the short form for treatment.  Now keep up  

Hi Caroline and Babfish!

Been wondering where Creaky has got to??

Morning Triple J Angel - I'm off to reflexology today at 12.30!  Can't wait to have it again and see what interesting things she has to say.  She mentioned she had the books there so I'm sure she will remind me to take them home again  

KJ - Missing you this week!  Hope you are doing ok and all geared up for the V!  Will be listening and watching out for donkey!!  How did little one's op go?

Right - off for a run.  Hope you all have a lovely day and will be back soon!

H xx


----------



## MollyW

Hi Caroline

Yes, it was Fix You. KJ sent me the words the last time I needed Fixing! 
Good luck for having your tubes checked. 

Love Molly 
x

PS. Morning Holly!


----------



## keemjay

morning all you early birds 

molly, i've listened to fix you too this morning 

sorry this a mega quickie - off to work - managed to wangle 2 full days out of my old nanny job this week which is great cos 2 of my 4 shifts at work were cancelled and i'm still overdrawn and bank keeps charging me   feeling a bit wobbly about work/money as only have 1 family to work with now and only 6 shifts  between now and end of sept (holly rosa's op went fine, hence no work!! she's a noisy little tinker now, cant keep her quiet!!) could do nights but i really dont want to. on the plus side i have got a couple of photo jobs so that'll help. am gonna have to find a long term solution tho....

ANYWAY,   to molly what another mare ... i think you win the award for the most confusing cycles this year. i'm with holly in that i'm sure bloods are more reliable than pee sticks  hope you're feeling ok today about it all. did you fit all your wee in that pot?

holly   to you and dh too. do  i understand it right that dh has actually left this job?

its my big night with 'friend' this eve, wish me luck.....not intending to spend too much time over it as i've got to get home and pack the van for V, getting very excited now, apart from the fact that AF is due any min, great for going to a festival NOT 

laters all, lots of snogs to everyone 

kj x


julie lol about pussies in cement  and sorry to hear about Auntie too  (and sorry that its taken me all week to say that, i've kept reading but not getting time to post )


----------



## ck6

Molly ... crying just thinking about that song...always makes me think of our baby we lost .... when you loose something you can't replace....Hope you're ok today xxxx its quite an apt song for here 

Holly its awaful here.... really foggy....mil is 60 today and should have been up in a balloon this am... but was cancelled.. have a good run

Minow....good luck for your basting tomorrow xx
Hi Babyfish, Kelly Katarina, julie, mousey kj, erica, jilly, shazia ...whoops just had a knock at the door... our young postie.... and the curtain wass open....me in a dark green silkie nightie....hopefully he's seen worse, although i doubt it...... see you all later love caroline xxxxxxxx goood luck with your 'friend kj xx


----------



## loobylu

Hello ladies....sorry i did not manage to post yesterday I hope you are all well...

Well the upshot is I got a BFN...found out in casualty!!! I started getting strong period pain on Tusday night..then about 4am in the morn I woke my poor DF screaming in pain..it was the most excrutiating pain ive ever had to be honest..like someone was running through my womb etc with a red hot poker...DF (bless him) through a dressing gown round me threw me in the car and rushed me to casualty. I was so scared..after everything i was going through and then this..They tested me for an etopic pregnancy..which was negative (thankfully! and i never thought id be glad to get a BPN)..hooked me up to an IV and pumped me full of painkillers, then sent me home. Called my clinic but they dont seem interested either, just told me to start my next cycle of drugs. Terrfied it will happen again next month now as if getting the evil AF isnt bad enough..Oh and the best thing is they may not be able to do my IUI next month as it looks like i'll ov on BH monday...

Just really scared that something bad is going on down there and theyre just leaving it..my gut instinct tells me it must have been a cyst that ruptured..but im no doc...

Sorry to waffle on..but just as i think thing couldnt get any worse they do..it scares me...

Anyway lots of babydust to u all..especially those that are basting or testing this week..I may take a few days off..

Lots of Love xxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Thanks Julie - I'm okay.   at the cats under the cement too! Enjoy the fruitcake.  

Caroline - yes, that bit gets me every time too!    Big  for you. Yes it is a very apt song for here - and their old one, The Scientist.   at the eyeful for the postie (and get you, glamorous green silkie nightie!  )

Kim - sorry you are not getting much work at the mo - good luck on finding the solution   Now then, re. your "friend". DO NOT LET HER UPSET YOU! If she does, punch her f***ing lights out!!!   She has already caused you enough grief this year and if you still can't make her see things from your point of view then she's so self-centred that she's not worth bothering with.  

Right, got to get on...

Love me.
x


----------



## MollyW

Oh LoobyLu - how awful for you!  

I don't really think its good enough that your clinic aren't interested. Surely you're entitled to a follow-up consultation with c/s before embarking on another round of tx. I think you should really push for that. Perhaps the person at the other end of the phone doesn't realise the possible implications.

I'd want some answers from the c/s before taking more drugs - and at the very least a baseline scan to see what's going on in there and make sure there's no cyst.

  

Love Molly
x


----------



## babyfish

Mornin' all.

Feel rather refreshed today.  Am sleeping like a   - woops did I just make reference to the 'b' word! Have discovered earplugs and nothing is waking me right now. DH was out with chums playing poker and apparently got home and climbed into bed about 12.30 but I was sparko!!  How lovely.  Anyway, he won, so out for dinner tonight and going to see movie Crash!  Anyone seen it yet?

Very impressed that Holly is off running.  I managed a swim on Tuesday and short yoga class yesterday.  But today, I think I will continue to eat my way through the contents of the fridge.  

We're away again this weekend. Going to Scotland for my dad's 60th.  He lives there for some strange reason.  We're all Londoner's born and bred but my step-monster is really odd (and I mean really odd) and has managed to drag him so far away, they might as well be in Australia.  They live in the middle of nowhere, work from home and have nobody but each other and 2 dogs.  It is actually quicker for us to drive there (7 hours) than to fly as they live 2 and a half hours away from an airport. Can you tell how much I'm looking forward to going? Schlepping up in a people-mover with my husband, brother, sis-in-law (which will be hilarious fun) but - wait for it - also my 84 year old grandma for SEVEN HOURS! - not such hilarious fun.

Anyway - huge hello's to: Julie, Holly, ck6, Candy, Erika (don't go to funeral - I do have some thoughts on this to explain...if you're still undecided that is.), Keejay, Molly, Minow, Petal, Shazia, ViL, 
Sorry if missed you off. 

Loving you lots
Fishy x


----------



## loobylu

Thanks Molly and Julie...it was the fertility sister I spoke to and i guess its because im going through the NHS (dont see my c/s much)..I might give her another ring and explain im still concerned and see what she says..I get the feeling that she thinks it was bad period pain!!! I think that as I have stage 3/4 endo i would know what bad period pain was like and this was 50 times worse...xxx


----------



## Holly C

Looby - I'm shocked at your post and the fertility clinic's approach!  My heart goes out to you.  Endo is awful and painful enough and this was something else again.  Don't let them fob you off (boot faced cow that sister!!).  Please go and beat down their door or get DF to!  Really hope you get some answers and please don't embark on another round this time.  It's important to know what you are dealing with here.  Please let us know how you get on - I'm worried for you.

KJ - remembered just a few minutes ago about today being THE day!  I'm with Molly - take no crap, you're worth far more!!  Please let us know how you get on before you tootle off to V    No - DH is still working thru a report to tell them why it can't go ahead and looking into what they need to do to the current system to give them what they want.  We are not sure if they will want him to stay to upgrade the old one or not... time will tell, but he's having an anxious wait in the meantime...

Caroline - you almost did a Julie - you little minx!  I'm sending the sun round to you!! Good luck today with tube scan.  Do take painkillers before hand..... I also love Fix You too, for all those reasons and some.

Babyfish - I can imagine you all in the people carrier with grandma - arrrgghh!  Thankgoodness you've got the others to share the load!!  Have a great time away and be sure to tell us how it went on your return!

Oh Julie - you know I love cats as much as you but it is quite a funny thought!!  Poor little poppets!  How exciting tho to be having it done today - perfect weather for it!  It must really be coming along!!

Shower time!

Smelly H xx


----------



## Holly C

New Home 

....bringing love and happiness to you all


----------



## Holly C

New home thisaway >>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35053.0

H xx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning ladies,

Firstly may I apologise for my mental breakdown yesterday    and secondly I would like to say a big thankyou to ALL of you wonderfull peeps for your support,I would NOT manage without you!! 

Well I told dh everything,told him how I was feeling and showed him the hidden hpt's    and I asked him to hide the rest of the hpt's(got loads off ebay ) so now I am too broke to but any and there is no way he will let me at em,phew-until next tuesday    I am doing as you all said and ignoring the negative result,way too early,I am mad    anyway enough

Lobby-have posted you on the other thread but you can never have enough   thinking of you loads  

Holly-can you please send me some of your energy how often do you go runningor were you just chasing after an ice cream van  


Big hello to jilly,julie,molly,babyfish,kj,eire and anyone else I am stupid enough to have forgotten

Thinking of you all-always

Kelly x


----------



## babyfish

Can't believe I just wrote the most enormous post and it got wiped as we changed locations - so here goes...

Looby darling - what a nightmare for you.  So sorry.

But.... I think you must absolutely insist on seeing a consultant as soon as possible to investigate everything further until YOU are satisfied that all is as it should be before you continue on your journey.  It is not up to the 'sister' or any other doctor to make decisions over the phone given the severity of your pain.  Nobody wants to go to hospital unless they absolutely have to and things are so bad that it's the last resort.  Call it what you want - burst cyst, endo, period pain -whatever! This is not 'normal' for you or most people and therefore something ain't quite right.  Keep pushing and making a fuss.  It's your body and it's the only one you've got.  My God it makes me so mad!

Sorry - have just stepped off my soap-box.  But having spent rather a lot of time in hospitals (both privately and on the NHS) you begin to realise that being 'fobbed off' is rather rife and the only person that can really make things happen is you.  KEEP PUSHING.  And no further treatment until you're happy with everything.

I have had similar experiences with being told there's nothing to worry about.  But you know when things in your body aren't right.  And I was right!!!

And..... breath.....

F x


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers 

       

Catwoman 20.08.05
Shazia Natural 20.08.05
Kelly Dallard 23.08.05 
Struthie 29.08.05
Minow 02.09.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

       

Jazzmine
Alicat
Eva04
**********

 Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

       

CK6
Marsha Mouse
Professor Waffle 
Katrinar
Ms Jules
Cindy
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
Erica - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF


----------



## kellydallard

Holly,

You do a great job of the lists and just wanted to say how much its appreciated,its nice to see where everyone is,but oh my god I didnt quite realise how many of us there are   lets hope lots of us get the bfp's we deserve very soon.


----------



## Eire

Holly - Thank you for putting the list together. It's great to see how many positives there are as opposed to dwelling on the negatives recently.

Here's hoping that we'll all make it onto your "Congratulations" list 

Kelly - Delighted to hear you're feeling much better today and that you've talked things through with dh. Great idea about the pee sticks!!!! 

Looby - Hope things are ok?

Best wishes to everyone else!


----------



## loobylu

Hi guys  - Quick update my DF had phone the clinic and left a message for them to call him back (he isnt happy!). 

Forgot to say i did have a bit of good news yesterday..my day21 bloods came back as 45 which means im ovulating - yippee!

xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello gorgeous girls!
Looby – what a nightmare for you. Can't even begin to imagine what the pain must have been like. Really sorry it was a BFN   but great to hear that you are ovulating... so lots and lots of         for the next one!
KJ– best of luck with the 'friend' today. As everyone else says, take no bulls**t.
Kelly – ooooh, I'm sending a few extra       around to you, madam! I'm sure your negative result was because you tested far, far too early. I do know what it's like – I had to practically sit on my hands this morning to stop myself testing, too. But I'm determined to ride it out until Saturday, unless AF gets me first…  
How are you, Molly? Been thinking of you today and all you've been through lately. A big   to you.
Lots of love and hugs to the splendid (but stinky) Holly, Julie, BabyFish, Petal, Minow, Marsha Mouse, Erica, Jillypops (where are you this morning?) Shazia, Ck6 and anyone else I've forgotten.
Right. It's the dreaded day 14, the day when the dreaded AF usually comes. I've got to the ultra-obsessive knicker checking stage. (TMI warning coming up.......) when I wiped myself this morning, I thought maybe I could see a change in my, ahem, discharge – that it might have been turning that slightly browny colour that I get just before AF. I stared at it a bit longer and wondered if it was the light, my imagination... almost showed it to DH to ask his opinion, but luckily for him I didn't go that far. Nothing at all since (and boy, have I been checking – at least every half hour). My boobs are still very sore and I feel sick, but I think that's nerves. It's like waiting for my O and A-level results all over again, only this time I'm sure I've failed...   I know it's not over until the witch arrives, but I'm not feeling too positive today.
Oh, and I've been getting stabbing pains in my uterus on and off for the last 48 hours. I think this might be different to previous months, but then again it could be my imagination.... I am driving myself   Thankfully, my bosom-stapling boss is being very kind to me at the moment (in fairness, she's kind to me most of the time). She knows how tense I'm feeling and turns a blind eye to my frequent loo trips. 
Apols for the me me me post, but I'm feeling a tad fragile at the moment. We're out for an office lunch today to celebrate someone's birthday, so I will treat myself to a glass of wine   God, I know how to live it up...
Love you all and have no idea how I'd cope without you...
C xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

lucky me managed to have no kids for 2 hrs this morning  - 12 yr old has gone out all day and 9 yr old at tennis!! so sneaked home to do some jobs as time is short today. have just printed of that Infertlity is.... thread from girl and boy chat a while back for friend - its 9 A4 pages long   that'll give her something to think about. i've condensed it into a very nice document so if anyone wants a copy to send to any of their friends/family gimme a yell

gotta run to bank in a min but just wanted to

send get well   to loobylu (do NOT let them fob you off )

send           to catwoman

and say   well done Jilly    you must post a pic...

laters

kj xxxx

and thanks for all sticking up for me , love you all


----------



## ERIKA

Molly -   you are having a really rough time, thinking of you.
Jilly - I guessed DH would be only too pleased to inject   bet you would if it was the other way round!! With DF away all the time I used an auto-injector & it's easy if ever you need to do it.
Kelly - Stop it!!         
Petal - With you on the natural BFP   & I can't watch those programmes at the moment I'm just too emotional.
Minow - Good luck for basting tomorrow     great follies.
Katrinar -   for cons appt & selling house.
Marsha - Had a   at the reception thing. If you're stuck there's a list of abbreviations. Just click on "home" then "words & meanings"   
Fishy - If we haven't got hope we haven't got anything have we hun   Enjoy your weekend in Scotland sounds like a giggle & your thoughts on the funeral are more than welcome & appreciated.
Caroline -   for today hun hope tubes are fine & dandy. Have pm you   Are you trying to compete with Julie flashing to the postie   
Catwoman -      for Saturday everything crossed for you hunny. Enjoy your lunch.
Holly - Hope you've got rid of the smell   Enjoy the chilling at reflexology.
Kj - Enjoy V   & all the best with your "friend" tonight & don't take any   you don't deserve it & have taken enough.
Julie -    cement is all I need to say   
Loobylu - Sorry to hear of BFN & equally sorry about your horrible hospital experience   Think your clinic's attitude stinks & please put the pressure on to be seen before going into the next treatment. You need to see what's going on because what happened to you isn't right. Thinking of you & wishing you all the best   
Shazia, MissJules, Manda & all - Hi   hope you are ok.
Will be back later

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly - You forget me          
Only joking mate huge      on trophy & is MarshaMouse competing with you   

Love,
Erica.xx


----------



## creaky

Hello girls - I'm back (nice to see you were missing me Holly!). I've been making the most of my six weeks off and been out and about enjoying myself! I logged on yesterday, and have been trying to catch up on all the postings, but there are just to many of them, and my mind is on a summer holiday go-slow! So I'll send a big hug to everyone that needs it and lots of best wishes to everyone else! Hopefully I'll get up to date and in the swing of things again soon.....

I'm pleased to report that I'm following Holly's and CR's plan - I'm on the wheatgrass tablets (still getting used to throwing 21 down my throat each day) the MG vits and drinking soooo much water - and guess what, after to 2 weeks my skin is wonderfully clear (which for me is a miracle). I'm sure the lack of booze and **** has helped too, but I feel like a new woman! I've had my blood tests to hopefully start IVF, but the decision still stands with my consultant, and the clinic says it'll probably take 3 weeks before I hear anything...so I'm just sitting back and enjoying the break. I have to say I'm really not missing all the stabbing and jabbing and legs in the air.....(also my last two cycles have been 30 days long since the IUI, before that they were always 35 days +, so perhaps there is a chance of a natural miracle....)

DP and I are taking his girls camping in Ireland next week, and I have warned him it will be egg-popping time....I can just imagine how much fun that will be in a tent with just a flimsy piece of fabric between us and the girls - it'll be a pillow in the mouth job!! Ah well, if I conceive this month it will be a REAL natural miracle - the great outdoors and everything!

Sorry to be rambling on, self, self, self..........

Take care all,

Creaky x


----------



## ERIKA

Creaky
Good to have you back   & here's hoping for that natural BFP   
Have a fab time in Ireland, whereabouts are you going?

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Congratulations green-fingered-Jillypops! What's your secret? My petunias have all been pants this year!
Creaky – lovely to see you back again   lots of            for that natural miracle!
Right, I'm off to lunch. Still no sign of AF, but I'm still going to have a bloody great glass of wine.   Chin chin!
C xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

I'm feeling alot happier   today
DF surprised me by coming home last night. Personally I think he felt a bit bad about the weekend but being a man couldn't or wouldn't say sorry   
Anyway we had a drive out down some country lanes & whilst driving I said I wanted us to go out at the weekend (neutral territory so no arguing   ) & have a good chat about the whole baby thing. I said we needed to compromise & have a plan of action, I need to work to something sad but true   
I told him that you don't decide to have IVF & then have the treatment the following week there are tests & lots of other things to do before you even reach that stage. I don't think he realises how much is involved.
So we are going to have a big talk over the weekend (guess most of it will be me   ) so I'm nervous but hopeful. Keep your fingers crossed for me   

Erica.xx

PS. We nipped into a field for a bit of   don't make me a bad girl & walking a bit like Triple J today!!!


----------



## babyfish

Go Erika go!  Things must be a bit less stressed if you're off nobbing in the bushes!     I must say I'm very impressed.  

Had my heavily pregnant best friend over and her 2 year old (my godson). Such a lovely morning with them.
Sun seems to have gone in a bit so then went to post office to send out my orders for this week and now I'm just mooching around.  S'pose I'd better pack for bonnie scotland.

Julie - hilarious with cemented cats. Poor Angel.  


X


----------



## ERIKA

Babyfish - Just trying to make things easier for myself at the weekend   
In fact I might take him back there.............bet I could get him to agree to IVF within 5 mins   
Triple J - Have you found out what the bubbles thing is yet   & I think you've got a scan tomorrow? so lots of     

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Hey!

Oh bother - I've missed you J to wish you well for tomorrows scan!!  I'll be thinking of you hun!!  Got the books and little note from you - thanks hun!!

Looby - I'm really pleased that DF took it upon himself to follow up with the hospital.  Looking forward to hearing more soon!

Catwoman - good that there has been no sign of AF yet     may she stay away for at least 9 months!!

Jilly - awwwh the pub sounds beautiful!  Yes please do post some pics!  Great news to hear that DH will be able to do the stabbing!

Erica - you with your outdoor shenanigans!  V jealous!!  The chat sounds like a great plan and I hope it pays off.  Failing that - yep take 'im back to that spot!

KJ - the booklet sounds like a great idea!  Sooo hope it goes well!

Creaky - yipee your back!  Yep - missed ya babes!  So pleased to hear that things are changing for the better with the new improved version!!  I tell you it's all gonna be worth it!  Have a fab time camping with the girls and hope you get to have a quiet bonk somewhere!  Might have to slip off into the real outdoors and do an Erica!

I've no idea what these bubbles etc are all about... might have to do some investigating!

Reflexology was heaven.  What a great lady and I can't believe how much she knows.  I've had reflexology before but she's like the rolls royce of reflexology!  I think the others must have just been pretending to know stuff!  All is looking good with all the important bits so happy about that!  

More laters

Lovely smelling H xx


----------



## Minow

Hello girls
My goodness, it's been busy on here!
I was trying to remember what to say to everyone but there was so much so forgive me please but huge   and   for those in need. and if anyone needs one   for whatever it is you need it for!!   

Well basting tomorrow so trying to finish off cleaning the house today so I can just relax tomorrow. Someone did ask if we had a 3 storey town house...well kind of though it was built in around 1870.
Also heading off tomorrow evening as have a gig on Saturday in Devon so gona pack today and then won't have to think tomorrow and I can just relax back in the car whilst dh drives. Bit sad though   as leaving the kittens (well nearly cats now) for the first time. I know I'll be thinking about them all weekend. Our lovely neighbour will pop in a few times but they will be home alone...actually fairly worried about the house after they've been home alone!!!

Any tips for post basting as this is our first go? I've told everyone that i have to take it really easy and relax (and no matter what anyone else says that's the story I'm sticking too!! ) but seriously, any tips would be gratefully received.

Hope you all enjoying what could well be the last day of summer (at least for the time being). I went for a walk earlier and it was lovely but started to get too hot so came home.

Well havn't I waffled on....I'll shut up. Especially as I've finished my cupa so back to the house work!

lol
Minow x


----------



## Holly C

Minow- Julie did some great tips a while back to keep you    

Have you checked out Aussie Meg's beginners guide to IUI at the top of the threads page? It's really useful and tells you what to eat/drink etc to help your chances.  Our clinic say to not do exercise or anything that raises your heartbeat as it takes blood away from the uterus area.  All clinics seem to differ on this tho.  One lady was told to carry on with everything as normal and she got a BFP.  I'm inclined to believe however that if you do take it easy it reduces the amount of beating up you do on yourself if you get a BFN.  If you know you did everything possible to improve your chances you won't be thinking 'oh maybe I shouldn't have done such and such' etc...  Good luck for basting tomorrow  

I just had one of those excruiating, cringingly embarrassing conversations with the male member of one of my neighbours...  They've just arrived back from hols with their 1 yr old and he proceeded to tell me what a babe magnet their little cherub is.  I said jokingly 'I bet you told the girls you make good looking babies' and he replied with 'yep - nothing wrong with me - I the man and I've probably got another one coming as well... etc etc.  He's a nice guy but maybe a little thoughtless.... as they know about our situation but guess he temporarily forgot. His partner looked horribly uncomfortable and they departed shortly afters.  I can imagine he got a right telling off when they were out of earshot!  Aaah you have to laugh really but don't think I'll pass that conversation on to DH!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello all,

Erica-you saucy minx   hope you enjoyed your outdoor shenanigans 


Holly-some people just dont think before they speak do they??hope your ok x

Minow- Good luck with basting,I am on my 2ww after my first basting!!!Stop rushing around doing the house work,thats what I did the first time we were due to have IUI but when I went for a scan the only follie I had,had burst,lady who scanned me said I could have been over doing it,dont know if thats true but just try to relax,personally the scans are more uncomftable than the basting,dont worry too much and milk the resting thing,I did and dh has done loads more than usual 


TMI TO FOLLOW- I was cleaning the bathroom,took it easy,nothing too strenuos and I went to the loo when I had done and there was quite a large lump of creamy coloured cm,is this normal  I have been on knicker watch for a couple of days now even though af aint due till tues but I have noticed a bubbly kind of feeling like something is going to happen,any ideas ??


Big hello to everyone else

Kelly x


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
sorry I have posted much this week, I haven't been very well, Dh and I have both got the worse colds Ever!!feel rotten, hot sweats, running nose, bad chest haven't slept tidy and still had to go to work, so haven't long got in and just run the bath, think I must of picked this up cause i was so low last week.
I will try and post later with all my advice on your posts, cause some of you are being naughty testing too early!!!!!!YES THATS YOU KELLY!!!!!!!!!
LOVE cINDYXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

There is a thread on bubbles ?? on the technical support section and Tony is being very secrative mmmmmmmmm  any ideas 

Cindy-sorry you havent been well,wondered where you were,hope you feel better soon and yes I know I am naughty but dh has hidden the rest of my tests so no more naughty kelly  

Julie-   best of luck for scan tomorrow,keep us posted   

Kj-Hope it all goes well tonight,dont take no s**t !!!

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C

Kelly - cm can be a really good sign! It forms when it needs to and acts as a plug at the base of the cervix to stop nasties from travelling up and harming an embryo      I had a little of this however and for me it still resulted in a bfn  

Cindy - poor love!  Hope you'll be better v v soon.  I always say take loads of vit c!!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard

Holly,

Thanks for that   I asked on another thread (cant remember where  ) and they said the same,trying not to get excited now!!!

Kelly x


----------



## petal b

hi everyone,sorry have not had much time to read what has been going on,but just wanted to say that i am so sorry about going on and on yesterday,feel beeter today.sorry was just having one of those days  thanks for all your kind words and for always being here for what ever reason big or small......thanks
holly-spoke to clinic today and they said that some people can go this way on met,going from good cycles and then taking met and going all over the place,so just have to put up with it..your very good going running,in this heat as well......hope your alright 

cindy-hope you get better soon you poor woman

have to run and make dinner will try and do some more personals later when i read whats been going on

luv petal b


----------



## babyfish

Just wanted to say see you on Monday as I'm off to Scotland very early in the morning and obviously won't be logging on.

Big love and positive thoughts to all of you. 

Fishy x


----------



## petal b

erika-what are you like  laughed my head off was not expecting to read that 

holly-lucky you pink stars..i want some 
your neighbour what is he like

babyfish-hope you have a great time in scotland

juileangel-your poor cat

creaky-glad to see you back

well off on holiday on saturday,will miss being on here for a while,but you have not got rid of me yet


----------



## struthie

Hi guys 
I have a question similar to Kelly's.
When I wake up in the morning,I am how can I put it - damp lol
I don't know if its cm if it is then there is lots of it!

Anyone have any idea whats going on,it doesn't smell or anything like that - SORRY!!

Had my first IUI on Monday xxx


----------



## petal b

how comes everyone has a picture gallery sign under their names think i miss what that was all about...how do i get one,even though would not know what to do with it 
taken me sometime to notice it has'nt it, i bet they have been on their for ages  

sorry struthie not sure,will let someone else answer that one


----------



## ck6

petal...i always seem to miss you..but i think you have to be a chartered member to get a picture gallery...ie make a donation.... then you get blue stars.... keep promising myself to do it soon !!!


----------



## MollyW

Great news on the scan Julie - all sounds perfect - way to go!  

         for Catwoman. Thinking of you sweetie....

Erica - good luck for clearing the air with DH this w/e and hope you find a compromise... And  at you  in the great outdoors. I am a fan of fresh air too!

Kim - can't wait to hear how it all went with your friend.    Are you packed and ready to go for V?  

Struthie - I think what Holly said y'day is probably right. The drugs affecting your hormones...  

Good luck for basting Minow.    

Holly - thanks for the list -   at the insensitive neighbour.  Bet he wanted to crawl into a hole and die afterwards!  Reflexology sounds ace!  

Caroline   just saw your post on IVF thread. Will reply to you there.

Love to everyone I've missed!
Molly


----------



## ck6

got a massive shock at the clinic...... not one but both tubes are blocked so natural and iui are out of the question...so alot to think about....today i've woken up covered ina itchey rash and have a swollen puffy eye....so i look as bad as i feel, mr r said i could have a few 'beers' so i did  ......he is away middle to end of september, so ivf for us in october i think !!!!hope everyone is ok...goood news about your scan julie, and glad your cats are ok...xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

julie - great news on the follies and at your clinic being flexible  hope you managed to locate pussy cat last night, nobody missing?!

molly and holly     thinking of you both

gotta be real quick cos packing up camper and leaving at 10am, picking up friends on the way and hopefully arriving mid afternooon in staffordshire. bl00dy rain  but apparently its meant to be better tomoz and sun... 

last night was a long tiring one, i went to bed with a headache! we talked for 3 hrs and really didnt get very far at all. she thinks she's right and doesnt understand me, i think i'm right and i dont understand her attitude. anyway, i got my say in about all the things she wrote to me, but she still wont take back the statement that i was a hypocrite for going to see the baby after i had hardly seen her during her preg. no matter which way round we faced it she thinks bad of me and i'm never going to change her mind. she has 2 friends who have infertility issues who i must say sound like the most remarkable women - are able to carry on with their lives with no difficulty or bitterness at all, and can accept everyones babies with open arms - apparently they think i am barking mad and have fed to her that my reactions are abnormal. we had a very surreal 5 minutes where she airily suggested we adopt (she doesnt know that we are going to) and when i put in that it was a different thing altogether and i still prob wont get a baby and will not be an 'answer' to my infertiltiy,or take away the ache i have for a baby, she pipes up why dont we go and get a baby from china, apparently there are hundreds!! (as if i had never thought of this) when i pointed out there were very important issues with ripping a child from its homeland to come and live with 2 european parents who cannot reflect their heritage in any shape or form she said i was obsessed with research and facts and figures and why couldnt i ever go with  my gut feeling - clearly i am bonkers  she also thinks we we got obsessed with our healthy lifestyle, and research into helping ourselves and that our bizarre no drinking stances interferred with everything and ostracised us and when i explained it was something we had to try, she actually had the nerve to say 'well it was a waste of time cos it didnt work did it'  later on, when i said 'look you're never going to understand these feelings etc' she said 'well your never going to understand what its like to have a baby and my feelings' that just about summed it up, that to say something like that she really doesnt care about my feelings. i think i knew at that point we werent going to be able to move on. we talked about how we had changed as people even before she got preg and that we dont have an awful lot in common any more, and actually we dont even need eachother, but despite that we both found it hard to say 'thats it, its all over' we have soooo much history together, 30 yrs of it, its hard to let that go....but we have to be realistic, these issues are too huge and are always going to get in the way, we arent EVER going to see eye to eye on it. so we 've left it that if we feel like contacting eachother now and then, we will, and if we dont then we wont......

right must go and pack, dh is getting a bit annoyed with me, as he's been doing all of the work last night and this morning 

laters all
kj x


ck6 - eek at tubes, what a shock for you, and disappointing too  sorry you have a lurgy today, hope you can take it easy


----------



## struthie

Molly - I'm not on any drugs!
Its been better today anyway xxx


----------



## MollyW

for Kim. You can't say you haven't tried. I'm sorry, but she makes my blood boil!
   

She is a shallow, insensitive, selfish cow! You are well rid!


----------



## MollyW

Struthie - that's what all addicts say!


----------



## Holly C

Morning!  Wow woke up this morning to the best thunderstorm!  Thankgoodness I got the lawns mowed last night!

KJ - have just pm'd you  

Julie - fabby news about the clinic working around you.  It's all sounding really really good.  Two fat follies on each side - perfect!     thoughts only!  Poor little Angel!  Hope you managed to calm her down again without a fuss.  Sounds like your whole street was covered in cement yesterday!  What a nightmare!!  

Caroline - I'm shocked to hear your news hunny.  I'm also surprised you've been through so much without them checking you out before... maybe it was because you have DS they assumed all was ok..   I'll have a look at my books to see what you can do to help yourself with complimentary meds, nutrition etc...  Hope you're ok again soon - poor love so distressing and now you're not well 

Morning Molly!  Just got an organic meat order and it IS from Graigs Farm!!  Hope you're ok?  

Struthie - ... difficult to know.  If it's very thick and yellowish then that is more like a mucus plug... 

Catwoman - how's things

I'm not sure what all the bubbles etc are about but apparenlty we will find out next week.  We should all be able to load pictures onto our own picture gallery then too.  

Back again soon
H xx

PS things not good in the Holly house.... DH not at work today... very low....


----------



## MollyW

Holly - sorry to hear about DH. It's not easy - maybe you can both go out for the day if he's up to it - might take him out of himself? Big   for you both.

BTW - Graig Farm also do organic BEDS!  Apparently, beds are one of the things that are most stuffed full of chemicals - all the fire-retardent sprays and we are breathing them in SO closely. When I can afford it I'm gonna buy an organic mattress topper.  

x


----------



## loobylu

Posted on the August thread but just wanted to make sure i hadnt missed anyone..

Thanks so much for all of your support and messages…my DF managed to get hold of my consultant last night and he put some of our concerns to rest. Said that I shouldn’t be worried as long as the pain doesn’t come back and its not unusual when on clomid, also if I am still worried to call the clinic on Monday and get a scan booked. Feel a little happier now..especially as I had to start the clomid again last night.

Lots of Love to u all xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning............thank crunchie it's Friday    
Holly -   sorry to hear that, you both must have so much to think about. Hope you have a nice day together. 
Minow -     for basting today.
Kelly - Good girl, stay away from them    
Cindy - Hope you're feeling better   
Kj - Have a great time at V   & your so called "friend" really doesn't deserve you or your efforts.
Julie - Great follies   Triple J & good to hear of a clinic being so helpful & understanding.
Jilly - I'm naughty but nice   & anyway they reckon fresh air is good for you! Hope you're ok   
Petal - Good to hear you're feeling better & have a fab   You weren't expecting to read it, blimey I wasn't expecting it to happen   the outdoors is new to me!
Fishy - Have a great time in Scotland   
Catwoman - It's the final countdown   come on girl everything crossed     
Caroline - Thinking of you   
Molly - The outdoors hey? I notice you said you were going to buy a matress not a bed so presumably you're just going to plonk it in a field somewhere   
 Struthie, Shazia, MissJules, Loobylu & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

Holly... sorry its not happy holly house....  
when we first went to see mr r in nov 2004, it was only 11 months since the termination, so we'd  been pregnant, think also he said at the time, that sometimes the instrument they look at the tubes with could in fact block them.... probably the termination caused it... so dh's instinct was right all along... mr r said something about trying chinese herbs..... but forgot to ask can they be unblocked  

KJ i'm with what Molly said   about your' friend'
hi erica  thanks for pm xxx
glad you feel happier loobylu
minow good luck for basting    where did you used to live  anywhere near strood?
Thanks for message Struthie,  healthy eating it is then  
Yes please Holly let me know what your book says xxxxx
i was going round my friends house today, we were going to do 'weeding' but its really pouring here so got out of that one    must go and get dressed or the postie will get shock number 2 ha !!!

lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

still here but just going - honest 

julie your post made ME cry, you said such lovely things, thank you from the bottom of my heart 

holly - just got your email, thanks to you too sweetie  (wasnt sure if i should reply to email if dh is using pc so replying here) sorry things are so poo for you just now, really hope things start to look up for you really soon, you are being so patient and so strong, keep hanging on in there hunny, this WILL ride out in time. lyrics from Dido.....

And you probably don't want to hear tomorrow's another day 
Well I promise you you'll see the sun again 
And you're asking me why pain's the only way to happiness 
And I promise you you'll see the sun again 
And I promise you you'll see the sun again 

wish i could be here for you over the weekend hunny  we'll try and get a meet up in the diary soon. have you thought about coming the party in sept alone, you can keep molly company  maybe it wouldnt be appropriate to leave dh behind, but it might be nice for you to have something to look forward to....

GOT TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!

love y'all 

kj x


----------



## struthie

MollyW said:


> Struthie - that's what all addicts say!


Its always the quiet ones hey!
When can I test,getting impatient now,its only been 4 days LOL


----------



## Holly C

Thank you gorgeous friends


----------



## Catwoman

Hello sweethearts!
Holly – sorry things aren't too good at home  . Wish I could dispense some words of wisdom, but can't think of anything to say other than the pair of you are in my thoughts. 
KJ – Your 'friend'....      She sounds thoroughly spoilt. You are a lovely person and deserve much, much better.  
'Shagger' Erica – ooooooooooooh, you saucy minx!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't remember the time we did it alfresco... probably back in 1992, I think!
Big hellos to Molly, CK6 (so sorry about your bad news, love, take it easy…  ), Shazia, Jilly (yep, just about holding out for tomorrow!)  Julie (      at your cat story – our black boy cat, Niles, managed to get blue fence paint over himself a couple of years ago... we had blue paw prints everywhere, the great numpty). Also hello to Minow, BabyFish, Petal, Kelly and anyone I've forgotten about!
The good news is that AF still hasn't reared her ugly head. The bad news is that my sore boobs are no longer sore, and that can only mean one thing... AF is on her way. I'm not being negative, I just know my body and its patterns extremely well.
DH and I had a long chat this morning about IVF (we're both assuming the worst this month). I was feeling really jittery; he buoyed me up by saying how positive our consultant had been about our chances, and that we just have to take it a day at a time. Which made me   as my emotions are all over the shop at the moment. I even burst into tears when I heard Mo Mowlam had died, which is most unlike me. But she was a thoroughly good egg by all accounts, and I think it just triggered that sense of 'life is so unfair sometimes.'
Bloody hell. I came on here to try and cheer myself and some of you other ladies up, but I suspect I've only made us feel much worse! I need my   slapped.
Right, I'm off for a cup of tea and to pull myself together!
Love you all,
C xxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Morning girls. Hang in there Catwoman.    

Jilly - you could be right about the bubbles!  

If you get a chance listen to Virgin Radio - I've sent a request for Kim from us all!


----------



## creaky

Oh the ups and downs - Holly and DH I'm sending you all my best wishes - give him lots of hugs!

Catwoman - thinking of you..and still hoping.....

Julie - great news about the follies - I'll be thinking of you next week while i'm in sunny (or not so) Ireland....(can't help thinking if we hadn't spend all that money on IUI that we could have been going somewhere truly sunny! Oh the sacrifices, but nothing ventured, nothing gained so they say!)

Caroline - sorry about the tubes, looks as though you and I shall be IVFing about the same time, buddy!

KJ - still can't believe your friend! I have one sort of similar who just doesn't appreciate how hard infertility is; it just doesn't help when people don't understand the pain and anguish that we go through to try and get to our dream - some people just don't know how lucky they are...

Jilly - my house stinks of fish.....

I also just want to share with you all how p****d off i am this morning.....yesterday the conservatory roof was taken off ready for the carpenter to rebuild it today and guess what - he didn't turn up!! Oh and whats the weather forecast - bloody rain. The house is full of the contents of my conservatory, my aunt and uncle are coming to stay in the house while we're away and I just don't know where to start with the cleaning and tidying....arghhhh!

Creaky x


----------



## ck6

some of you have bubbles


----------



## creaky

What the heck did I get a bubble for - is it because I swore on my post?? I could swear a lot more now as I just dropped the bed on my finger while trying to retrieve the suitcases....think I might lose my finger nail, it is not looking good.....

Yes Molly - what song? I haven't got a radio up here, but I'll sing along anyway!


----------



## creaky

bloody b*****ks - lets see if that works, if not we'll have to compose another theory?


----------



## ck6

molly and catwoman have bubbles too


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi everybodies

Not been much cop for a few days at posting as have been covering at work since last Thursday for Mrs Skiving-Cow. I work in customer service and our department has to cover the goods out department in case of sickness/holiday etc. Because my two colleagues are both PREGNANT I  have to do all the cover because they can’t lift as much as a ‘king PENCIL. 

Which means I am totally behind with my work and can’t keep up with what is going on here properly and I don’t like to post unless I can give some   and    back to everyone.

So big   to everyone whether you want it or not and I will try harder. Luckily Fridays are quiet so I can do my banking, catch up here and generally do all the things that the actual work gets in the way of. And who am I to call Mrs Skiving-Cow a skiving cow?! 

Still on 50 wotsits of Puregon daily and having regular morning scans which has added to the work situation. Latest this morning on day 21 and I’ve got 1 x 13mm, 1 x 11mm &  2 x  10mm. The biggest has grown just  2mm since Tuesday and I don’t know if that is good or not. The lining is 8mm which she says is good.  If all was OK today they were going to baste me Saturday evening but not now. 

Next scan is on Monday and the bad news is that if it is OK I can’t get basted next week because the one nurse specialist who does it is on  hols. So we will have to DIY. 

So that means now going to best-friend-from-school’s baby baptism on Saturday/Sunday oop north. BUT been told to BD like mad over weekend just in case – bit wrong in someone elses house on Christening Day. Hope no squeaky bed    

Catwoman   you little chuckie-egg.

KJ - Your 'friend' is so out of touch with what is going on in your life and in your head that she must feel like a stranger. It is hard with someone you have known for that long but if people are draining your energy to that extent I think you have to bin them off. Hope that in time you will reach some common ground again. 

  to Jilly, Julie, Holly, Molly, Erika, Kelly, Creaky, Babyfish,Loobylu, CK6, Minow, Struthie, VIL if she's around, Shazia, and anyone else that I haven't mentioned

Hope you all have fab weekends and love to you and yours. 
xx


----------



## petal b

ck6-we are like ships in the night 
so sorry to hear your news,what a shock...thinking of you

kj-can not believe what that so called friend was like to you makes me so mad....you are a much better person than she is and i don't believe that she knows two other people who have treatment who would say that about you,i bet she is making it up.   ....sorry maybe i should not say so much but i would not give her the time of day anymore,and you can never say that you did not try.that is one person you don;t need as a friend.....you are a much much better person.sorry it just mad me so mad that she treated you like that,she does not want to understand...hope i have not crossed he line

juile-so glad that things are going well with you...have everything crossed for you love....heres hoping i here good news when i come back  

holly-sorry dh is feeling so low at the moment and that things have not been going well for you both,you are a kind and lovely person who always helps others not matter how you are feeling...hoping things look up for you both soon...thinking of you  

feel bad now that i am the only one who has not given any money by the look of things, if thats what the thing means under your picture everyone will think i am a tight ar..have to get on with that after.....thanks for telling me what it is ck6

i love this    

hope you all have a good day

luv petal b


----------



## kellydallard

Wow slow down,

I only popped out for a bit and its been post tastic on here!!! I want some bubbles   I dont like being kept in suspense   any mor clues a s to whet they might be 

Struthie-try to relax   how annoying is that!!!!  I found that drawing a chart for all the days in the 2ww helped,every day I have been writing how I am feeling and crossing each day off as it goes-only 4 days left till testing. Well after that blob of cm yesterday I have been on constant knicker watch and I have got loads of cm (now I feel sick for saying it) just hope its a good sign   

Petal-have a fab holiday  .

Ju-you bubble blower you!! Great news on the follies,I have everything crossed for the basting for you    hope all the cement has washed away  

Minow-Hope the basting has gone well,take it easy    

Holly-Sorry things arent brill at the mo,spend plenty of time doing nice things together   

Kj-I know you have gone but what the heck,have a fab time and forget about your " friend" your better off without her,nobody deserves that.hope your ok x

ck6-sos sorry about your news,hope your ok,all the best for tx in October whatever you decide to do  

Creaky-hows fawlty towers today ?? sorry to joke,hope everything gets sorted soon.

Catwoman-I really hope you wrong and that the wicked witch leaves you well alone     

Big   to everyone I have missed  

I want a bl**dy bubble   

Kelly x


----------



## Miss Jules

There is a bubbles thread on technical support and I posted on there that 'I didn't want any silly old bubbles anyway' and I got one! I haven't done anything unusual so I don't know where it came from......Do you think you get them for posting on more than one thread subject a day? It's not for using the   smiley ' cos I didn't use it till now.

I think you get one if you are extra special and your name is Julie


----------



## Holly C

Jilly - great to hear you're upbeat!!  Hope you get rid of the pong in your flat smartish!  Ewwwww!  

Catwoman - No! there are no fat ones singing!!  Please remember that CR's symptoms all dissappeared too.  Hang in there - there's is hope!!  Good to have a plan B - it's not gonna be needed tho!!  Will be thinking of you tomoz....  Agree v v sad about Mo Mowlam  

Molly - lovely you doing that for KJ!  I so hope it comes on!  Thanks for info on matresses - I've heard that too! Will definitely check the protectors!

Creaky - aaah disaster!  Hope you get it sorted before the rain hits you and you head off.  It's bucketing here!  Thanks for lovely thoughts.

Miss Jules - nightmare you doing all the other's work!  As if the whole situation wasn't unfair enough    Good to hear you've been able to hop on to us today!!  Lining is sounding really good - just need those follies to do a bit of a spurt.  I'm sure it's going to happen before the nurse's holiday.  V annoying about no holiday cover  

Petal - don't worry huns!  I've not given any money to FF either yet.  I've just lost a bet with KJ so I'm donating that!  Thank you for your lovely words too  

Kelly - great about cm!  Can you imagine saying that in the real world?!!  Getting ready for your Dad's party??  Thanks too!

So any further ideas about the bubbles?  I know a little bit more......Miss Jules unfortunately your thoughts on the subject are incorrect...

H xx


----------



## creaky

I've got two now!! I just spent half and hour trying to change my profile picture and it hasn't worked!

Kelly - loved the Fawlty Towers thing - sums it up beautifully.....at least tomorrow I'll be on my way to Ireland, and hopefully won't care whether half my house has a roof on....the chinchillas and rabbit are very impressed though because they have been upgraded to a space in the living room!


----------



## kellydallard

Spooky    

I copid exactly what miss jules did on the technical support thread and now I have 3 bubbles ner ner ner ner ner        

no-im not showing off

Bet tony is     at us lot going loopy about bubbles!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

I am with you Julie,bet he his     at us all   mind you its taking my mind off testing!!! How sad am I ??


----------



## Holly C

wrong


----------



## kellydallard

ah Holly come on ,if you tell me I will pop your fave choccie bar in the post for ya


----------



## Holly C

now you're talkin!


----------



## Catwoman

This bubbles thing is driving me bonkers!!!!!!!!!! What can it all mean? 
Thanks everyone for your         and words of support. Holly – I don't think I was around much when CR was coming up to testing day, so I can't remember what happened. Did her boobs stop hurting, too? Did she have any other symptoms? I know it sounds silly, but I just don't 'feel' pregnant. I've had no implantation spotting, no major AF pains, nothing – apart from the sore and ever-increasing knockers that have shrunk back to their original size and stopped hurting.
I've just eaten five sausages and a large helping of mashed potatoes. It's given me indigestion and palpitations, but it was worth every bloody delicious mouthful   (they were very skinny sausages, by the way). Think I need to do a bit of 
            to work it all off...
Just on my way to check my knickers again for the, oooooooooooh, twenty-sixth time today.
Lots of love,
C xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

That will teach ya for upping the anty on the blackmail stakes,you will go and lose your flippin job


----------



## kellydallard

Sorry catwoman that last one was meant for julie,but hopefully she wont be reading now because she shouldnt be using the internet at work NAUGTHY GIRLIE JULIE  

I am with you on the knicker watch,its doing my head in   kelly dallard reporting for knicker watch duty,over and out

Kelly x

Julie that'll teach ya


----------



## ERIKA

Hey I want to be part of the gang, where are my bubbles
    
& how on earth have you done 5 pages since I was on this morning    
Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Kelly! Just come back from knicker-watch duty myself. Nothing to report – thanks for asking, Julie. You just can't beat bangers and mash can you?
See you all later!
C xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Do you know what,I love you lot.I was in a good mood today as it was but after all this I cant stop smiling.we are all stark raving bonkers.

Erica-sorry about all the posts that might be my fault but dont tell holly cos she might take my bubbles away-Dont tell anyone but I think she is a spy


----------



## ERIKA

Kj - They were lovely words   
Jillypops - Men eh!   I'm fine thanks, had a bit more   before work this morning but indoors this time!! 
Catwoman - How's knicker watch going?    come on girl, boobs not hurting now means jack so don't worry. Hopefully you won't need IVF, but worse case scenario we can share the journey   
Creaky - I'm not even going to ask why your house smells of fish   
MissJules - Can't believe there is no holiday cover    but everything else sounds great, wishing you lots of luck.
Caroline - Hope you're feeling a little better today hunny   
Hello   Holly, Julie, Struthie, Molly, Kelly & all you other lovely gals.

No Bubbles Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Triple J you've been given one   

So was I this morning but that's a different story   

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Aw Erica, thanks. You're right, we can hopefully IVF cycle together!   
You know, I was wondering why Creaky's house was smelling of fish – but thought it was probably referring to something I'd missed earlier in the thread! 
My house will be smelling of fish tonight, too. I am making smoked trout pasta  
C xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Eeeeeeeek! They've turned into scabs! As if I haven't got enough Clomid-induced acne scars as it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Jules

What's with the scabs? That is minging in the extreme. I can not think of any association between bubbles and scabs so defo think Julie is right and some sick puppy is playing mind games.


----------



## ERIKA

Aaaarrrrggggh JulieJohnJamie you've got loads of scabs     
Come on Holly what's going on   we liked the bubbles but scabs!!

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Oh, I've just realised. That new bubble-blowing thingy is just a bubble-blowing thingy. I thought it was doing press-ups and blowing bubbles at the same time, which is why I said I needed to do lots of them to work off the sausage and mash I gorged myself on at lunchtime.
I think I've finally lost the plot.   
Just off to check my knickers... AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules

STEP AWAY FROM THOSE KNICKERS. The only cure is to whip 'em off. Commando Catwoman...

I posted wrote a question about the bubbles a while ago and it's not here. Either I didn't post it or someone moderated it into the bin?


----------



## ERIKA

Catwoman
You obviously blow   whilst doing press ups then   clever girl!
Nothing like a good sausage is there   
Hope knickers are ok.

Erica.xx

PS Hi Scabby Triple J hope you heal soon


----------



## struthie

Oh no Julie,56 scabs,thats not nice,I think I prefer bubbles too!


----------



## creaky

The scab/bubble thingy is a complete mystery to me...

And now ladies, why do you think my house stinks of fish....I cooked some last night and the smell just sort of lingered....yeughhh! I think you just let your imaginations run away with themselves.....(he, he, he) or were you thinking perhaps I hadn't washed in ages? No worries now though - I only have to stand in my roofless conservatory - the rain is pouring in...nice cheap shower....now where's the soap?


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly darling, is Tony related to you   

Only joking   

Poor Triple J all those scabs    

Erica.x


----------



## ERIKA

OMG Julie's condition is worsening as I type.
Currently running at 100 scabs    poor love.


----------



## Holly C

New Home Bubbles and Scabs

  

H xx


----------



## Holly C

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

New home thataway^^^^^

H xx


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers 

      

Catwoman 20.08.05
Shazia Natural 20.08.05
Kelly Dallard 23.08.05 
Struthie 29.08.05
Minow 02.09.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Jazzmine
Alicat
Eva04
**********

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

        

Marsha Mouse
Professor Waffle 
Katrinar
Ms Jules
Cindy
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - going again in July
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
HollyC - break until August 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor - break until August
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
Erica - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CK6 - Back to IVF


----------



## ERIKA

Julie -    for Monday
Holly - Thanks for new thread & list   
Jilly - Only joking hun   &   oh & a few   too!
Catwoman - Will be thinking of you tomorrow & hoping for good news    

Have a great weekend ladies, "speak" Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## BunBun

Bubbles & Scabs? Have you all gone    ?


----------



## BunBun

What happened to the rest of my post?
It should have said  - I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Minow

Hello girls
Just popping on briefly and I see you've all been so busy that I havn't got time to catch up on all the posts so a huge   and   to all.
Well basting was fine this morning and I've been lying around since, taking it nice and easy but getting ready to head off to west country tonight as I have a gig tomorrow so won't be around again till Monday.
Hope you all have fab weekends and thanks for all the positive vibes.   I guess now!!!
lol to all
Minow x


----------



## BunBun

EEEKKK - I've got a scab


----------



## BunBun

I don't think I'll stay if I keep getting scabs


----------



## kellydallard

ooooh back from asda and so much has happened,how many scabs will I have ??

Minow-glad the basting went well     

Ctawoman-when are you testing??is it tomorrow??do you feel pgok enough questions he he 

Big hello to all the other mad ladies on here   

Just off to eat some lovely ginger flapjack that my sis made me mmmmmmmmmmmm

Kelly


----------



## kellydallard

Catwoman,

I agree with Jilly,loads of luck coming your way                             

Kelly


----------



## shazia

Hi girls,

almost don't want to post on here today as you all seem to have been having fun what with bubbles one minute and scabs the next. AF arrived this morning in all her glory and for some reason seem to have taken it very badly this time round, although not sure why. Have been very tearful and quiet all day. I always seem to bottle my feelings up especially to dh (not that he tries very hard to pry them out of me either.......maybe thats unfair............oh i don't know........). Have been a bit moody and down for the last couple of days so should have been expecting it really i spose. Got quite upset last night thinking of the baby we lost last year so all in all a very miserable last couple of days.

Sorry to bring you all down and for no personals but thinking of you all


----------



## MollyW

Oh Shazia sweetie - big   for you. It doesn't get any easier does it?

I think its always hard to tell our DHs exactly how we feel - or anyone for that matter. I hope you'll be feeling stronger in a few days and be able to pick yourself up and try again.

You have not had a great deal of luck with the tx, have you sweetheart? Maybe next time it'll all go exactly to plan and you'll get that BFP.

I'm sorry you are upset about your m/c too. Sometimes it just knocks you sideways, out of the blue. It's important to remember our lost babies when we need to. Give yourself time to do that. 

Thinking of you...
Love Molly


----------



## shazia

Molly

thanks so much sweetpea, that has made me feel so much better, you know exactly what to say, kind of forget that everybody on here can relate in some way. Although you sweetheart seem to have been in the line of fire a bit so your kind words mean so much, thank you xxxx


----------



## ck6

shazia...so sorry about your news....    very hard to take...they don't get any easier!!! yesterday after we found out blocked tubes not much we can do about it...saw mil as it was her birthday and friend (decia) came over with their 2 week old baby... normally i'm fine with babies ....but it hurt especially looking at poor dh..... she didn't ask how our ivf had gone... and what you said about Molly is spot on... what a wonderful lady Molly is    Caroline xxxxx


----------



## shazia

Life is so tough isn't it Caroline, can't believe all the iui's were a complete waste of time and money and emotion for you both. How is dh coping with the news of the blocked tubes? When will you be going down the ivf route again then? xxxxx 

Molly u are an angel xxx


----------



## ck6

dh has been asleep on the lounge floor after drinking 2 glasses of wine....doh! what a wimp...feel a bit better about things today........ at least there is a reason which helps..... the cons...prob didn't think there was any need for checking as i had been pregnant only 11 months before we saw the cons for the first time...he was just as shocked as shocked as we were.... he is away the end of sept so we will go on the ivf roller ride in october...in the meantime we can enjoy   without all the pressure of ..is it the right day..time second etc...hope you feel better soon.......whats your plan of action...oh cons said that woking are coming to look at tun wells lab as it is better than there's he also said woking only let you go twice...is this right xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

don't know about Woking hun as haven't been there yet, rang my drs to see if the referral letter had been sent as had been over two weeks and they told me the letter had been written on the 3rd but was waiting to be collected!!!!      Don't think it was anything to do with dr but crappy receptionists so have now posted it and am hoping to hear pretty soon. At least no more treatment at St Hellhole!!!

So nice to be able to have a drink tonight although not quite at the sleeping on the floor stage yet!!!


----------



## ck6

ds on the sofa asleep ( with no wine) 
dh asleep on the floor, has put on a very attractive hairband........oh dear......talked about the egg donation thing...think i would do anything for him....but he says would want it to be ours.... he seems to think i'm going to run off and have an affair !!!!!!!!!!!!..i'm short fat and covered in blotches....and very happy that he loves me !!! atrractive huh?


----------



## ck6

that why no photo of me on here !!! dh is moving so going to whisk him off to bed   think may try and arrange a holiday just us two .... going to bed now night xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

god you do paint an attractive picture of yourself which is untrue!

Anyway have a good night!!!!!!

Night babes


----------



## shazia

hey what do i have to do to get some bubbles?


----------



## petal b

hi just wanted to pop on to say goodbye and wishing you all who are on their two week wait or basting soon good luck and hope to read lots of good news when i come back   

speak to you all soon

luv petal b


----------



## Catwoman

Hello my lovelies!
Well, as I suspected, it was a   for me. So that's that - onwards (and hopefully upwards) to IVF. 
Amazingly, I feel OK - although it'll probably hit me later on in the day, and then all the ranting and raving will start. Perhaps I feel OK because I know we have a plan, and we can crack on with getting the IVF ball rolling as soon as AF arrives.
I will still be haunting the IUI board, though - even though I am no longer an IUI girl as such, you are all my friends!
Just wondering who else is likely to be going through IVF within the next couple of months - Erica, does that include you? And you too, Caroline?
Shazia - I've been so caught up with my own BFN, I haven't even mentioned you. I am so, so sorry. I will send you all my spare         IUI vibes. It's odd, isn't it, how some months we take it worse than others? I was devastated after my second failed IUI attempt, and yet I feel OK-ish after this - my third and last. Perhaps we get tougher as we go along. God, I hope so. Sending you a huge  
I am going out for dinner with some friends tonight. So at least I can have a drink or six!
Right, I'm off. DH is making me a fried bacon and egg sandwich with tomato ketchup and chilli sauce... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
Love to you all (and thank you all so much for your positive vibes and babydust over the last few days). Will try to check in again later this weekend.
Love, C xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Thanks for the kind words Julie and Catwoman, you're both amazing people, thanks.

Catwoman so sorry about your bfn, really hope you stay on your positive vibes and really go to town tonight with the old vino, thats what helped me yesterday anyway  

I really understand about the plan which may be another reason for my downer yesterday as we are now waiting for an appointment with the nuffield in woking and I refuse to have any more treatment with our current hospital, am sure will feel much better when the appt comes through then will have something to work towards again.

Anyway, hope everybody has a lovely Sunday and wishing you loads of   !!!

Shazia
xxxxxx

p.s Jilly where are you keep missing you  

  There you are!!


----------



## shazia

God as you can tell my life is one long holiday!!!!! Meant to say have a lovely Saturday!!!!!!!


----------



## ck6

woman sending you loads of lovexxxx...
funny i was worse on my second iui failure....but fine on my third...anyway hope you have a good day....and yes there are a few of us on the ivf thread....going in october.....maybe once again after that ..then getting on with life... so we have a plan !!!

Shazia hope you are ok..hope its nice for Isabella's party .....its mil's party today....from one o'clock till ?? all a bit vauge !!! xx

hi Jilly hope you are ok too after your awful week xx

hello Julie...don't normally see you at the weekend... yeaterdays thread was very odd going on about scabs? when i logged on it had all gone !!! but they are back now  i am    have a lovely day.... glad you cats survived the cement incident  

woke up today both eyes very swollen..... still itchey all over.... what a mess for a party !!! going to take some more piriton... then be asleep !!!

love to everyone  so sorry i missed you petal xxxx

see you later  Caroline xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning,

Shazia-Im so sorry the witch got you hunny,I really hope your ok ??  thinking of you loads x

Catwoman-I was really rooting for you this month,so sorry you got a bfn,how are you feeling now ??

Morning Julie aka early bird,what the flippin heck were you doing up that early I hate early mornings  

Jilly-how are you lately  x

CK6-you sound so like me I am forever putting myself down,dont do it to yourself,I think you ought to show us a picture and then we can decide  

Well I am afraid I might be adding to all the bad news pretty soon,im sure I am getting period pains,if it is on its way I would prefer it to come now so that I am not so upset at my dads party tomorrow,mind you saying that everyone knows about the tx so they will be asking how I am,and thats a cue for me to blub.please send any spare fairy dust my way,I dont think I can cope with a negative 

Kelly x


----------



## ck6

just for you Kelly ...we could do with some good news xxxxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello girls,
Just wanted to say sorry honey to catwoman on your BFN. Sending you a big mousey hug, 
Also I have not stopped laughing to myself as I thought reception was somthing to do with iui treatment did not realize it is someone's job  . Any way must go as I'm taking Ellie to a  birthday party.Then I'm sleeping this afternoon as I'm working tonight (Night care assistant) and we are not allowed to sleep so we Have to work 11 hrs without sleep  
                                                          Love The Mouse xx


----------



## shiningstar

for shazia and catwoman sorry to hear your news.

Minow good luck hope the   isn't too bad for you.

Babyfish hope you enjoy scotland weather here lovelly today so if you are out in the country somewhere it will be nice and relaxing, your dad cant stay anywhere near me as I am only 20 mins from Glasgow Airport, must be up north somewhere.

My af come yesterday and I had terrible cramp, going for a scan on Tuesday morning so hope to start injections next week, is it usually the next day you start them?  hopefully basting in 2 weeks, fingers crossed.  

Dh has gone to the footie today old firm game up here its a big deal DH a mad Rangers fan, so not wure when I will see him tonight, pobably when he cant talk anymore and needs feeding.

Have a great weekend all  

Lol Katrina


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
how are you all? still got this rotten cold, so I've tried to stay away as I didn't want to give you all the germs!!!!!!and to add to it AF has arrived today so I am really misearble and in alot of pain, we are also looking after my 13 year old niece this weekend, she's watching a dvd, I took her to the fairground last night which was fun, but feel really bad as we haven't been out today, but DH is going take her out while I have a bath, and we're going all watch a dvd later with popcorn!!!!!!but hey she seems happy enough just watching dvd's.
You lot are bonkers, all your talk about scabs, bubbles!!!!!!!!!!          
HUGE HUGS TO SHAZIA AND CATWOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!sorry about yoyr BFN, and hope you are both ok, thinking of you lots.
Holly how is DH today? hugs for youi too!!!!!!!!
INFACT HUGE HUGS to you all as some of you have had a tough few days, Loopy Lou going into hospital, Kelly being a loopy chick with her knicker checking and testing!!!!!!hee hee hop you are ok hun!!!!!!!!1       
Hi to marsha mouse, CK6, Jillypops, CR, there's too many of us now.
Have a nice weekend, and I'll speak to you all soon.
Love lots
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Just read it Poo and its wonderful, will definately be printing that out.

Hope u ok hun, good luck with fund raising and bloody well done for Dalton in bloom (don't think i congratulated you on that!!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

drunk


----------



## ck6

oh good me too ............ hic hic hic    
held a beautiful new born in my arms today .xxxxx


----------



## ck6

so drunk xxxxxxxxxx jillly and shazi a why you not in bed


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

julie
that's really crap  . and, er, yes, she could've chosen better timing  , better place  . sometimes i think when someone says 'i thought i should be honest' - actually i don't give two s**ts about your news - f**k off and tell someone else  . ooo - naughty to think like that but sometimes i just don't care and i don't want to know  . the only people who truly know what you are going through are people who have experienced this journey!!
just keep focused on you for now and try and forget other people's unintentional insensitivity  !! 
and tomorrow is another day!  
love eva


----------



## loobylu

Julie...just wanted to say big hugs...what an insensitive witch even if she didnt mean to upset you....just remember your baby when it comes will be even more special and more loved for all of this xxxx

Catwoman and Shazia sorry about you BFNs..how u holding up chicks! (apart from having hang overs he he) LOL xx

Well best go do some work xxx

Babydust to u all xxx


----------



## Minow

Morning girls  


Hope you all well and enjoyed your weekends. had a good gig on Saturday, back home now.

As you may guess!! I'm on 2ww now after basting on friday and finding it hard all ready. Can't seem to think about anything else really...gona drag on I think!

Anway, gona try and keep busy in a relaxed not doing anything strenuos way really  
Maybe a bit of light baking and tv watching! he he he

lol 
Minow x


----------



## BunBun

Catwoman & Shazia - sorry to hear about your bfn's - hope you're both coping ok.
Julie - hope you're ok after the comments that you had to take.
KJ - how was V?
Minow -  Enjoy your 2ww.
 to everyone else.


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

Sorry I've not been on over the weekend. 

Catwoman - I'm so sorry to read about your BFN    You sounded pretty ok about it on Saturday so I hope you went out and had a good night.  Really hope that IVF will be the way forward to make your dream real.  Thinking of you and wishing you loads of positives for the future huns.  Do hope you'll pop on and keep in touch

Shazia -  you sound so down too.  What an awful run you are having    I hope the new clinic will give you all the care you deserve and answer some questions and set you on the right road for you.

Julie - I really felt your pain and dissapointment reading your post about your friends daughter.  It is so hard to hear that news no matter how it comes, but I wish she had delivered it with a little more sensitivity.  You're such a special person and you give so much to others.  It makes me feel cross when I hear that you are not treated with the same care.  I hope with everything that this cycle works for you so that you'll be a lovely caring mummy to a lucky little angel.  What Eva said is so right - no one truly understands this pain except for those going through it and Bunbun's right - when it comes it will be so loved.  Big cuddles and smoochie loves    

Hi Jilly - thanks for posting about that thread on the other board. It was lovely and beautifully written.

Caroline - hope you're ok and your rash etc has gone down.  Did you have a good party for your MIL?  I'll get around to looking at my books either today or tomorrow for you  

Kelly - how are you?  Was thinking of you yesterday with your Dad's b'day!  Hope you had a lovely time!!  Any news/developments??  One more sleep sunshine    

KJ - can't wait to hear all about the V!  Fantastic the weather held out for you!  Didn't see donkey on the tele tho  

Minow -     for the 2ww!  Make sure you plan little things to do over the week to take your mind off things as best as you can  

 to Looby and Bunbun and all the other lovelies!!

Not much to report from me.  I think I used too much progesterone cream and I ovulated early... day 10 - oops!  So AF will be early too... ah well you live and learn... I had a two successful purchases on Ebay - can't wait until those arrive  

DH is better again so I hope it lasts... poor sweets.  It's horrible to see him in so much pain.  We managed to get out for a lovely long walk yesterday and had then came home for a picnic in the garden. He's gone back to work today.  I'm not sure when we'll be up for another round of tx.... I can't really go through it without his commitment and support for me/us.  At the moment his head is too full and hasn't the energy so I'm once again I'm biding my time until the time is right...

Sitting here in my running clothes again and yet to have b'fast - best go!  Hope you're all doing ok!!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard

Only me,

Sorry to put a downer on things but I started my period yesterday just before my dads party        spent most of yesterday morning blubbing in the kitchen in front of my mum and sis.It's really hit me hard and I am feeling really emotional today      sorry no personals but I do check up on you lot all the time and you are all in my thoughts.Might come back on later


Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman

Kelly, I'm so, so sorry. My heart goes out to you. I really thought that this was going to be 'the one' for you.       ; in fact, I felt sure it was after my own BFN and was so hoping that you'd be the one with the good news. I'm thinking of you and sending you a big  . We'll get there, honey. Just you wait and see. 
Julie – your 'friend' needs a rocket up her **** . Hope you're feeling better today. Some people just don't know when to put a sock in it.
Not much time for many personals. I'm just waiting for the nurse at the hospital to call me back. I'm hoping to start down-regging for IVF this week (I will definitely be coming back to this board often, Holly – as I said before, you're all not just the IUI girls. You are all my friends).
I must admit I'm feeling rather      today. My period is very heavy and painful (is this normal after injectibles?) and I keep getting the pre-IVF dooms – that little devil on my shoulder saying 'It won't work. It just won't work'. I need a good slap. Not least because my friend has just emailed me, saying that one of our closest friends from school gave birth to a baby boy this morning – and that was first time lucky with IVF  . So you never know.
Our time will come, my friends. Onwards and upwards and all that. 
Love you all,
C xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls,

Sorry for not popping in for ages and then crashing in with this one but I just need to offload and i know you'll understand me. (PS hope you're all OK - I think about you all lots but can't always keep up with all the comings and goings!)

ANYWAY - We went away for the weekend with 10 of our friends for the weekend. The 10 friedns have 10 children between them, 5 of which were born since last year when we last went away together. We wondered about not going but if you do that you loose your friends as well as not being able to have your own family, don't you? And I've known some of these people for 15 years or more. We're all musicians and apart from a good doss, part of the weekend is about having a bit of a jamming session so if I don't go i miss that and other people start to take my parts and then I'm not needed in the band etc etc.

Well, I'm frazzled. I've spent a whole weekend watching my friends paly mummines and daddies. What I mean is - I know they're all mummies and daddies every day but they seem to play the part even more when they're together like they're in some sort of competition as to who can be the best mummy and daddy, the most caring, the most efficient etc etc. It pi$$es me off completely because they cannot talk about ANYTHING else except nappy brands, bottles, formulations, baby listening devices and what temperature to have the warning sound. AAAARGHHH!      

On top of that, all the children are under 3 except for one 6 year old girl who has always had a soft spot for me, which is fine...... to a point. This weekend though I've single handedly baby sat that girl from the moment she got up til the moment she went to bed because no one else gave her any attention. I love her to bits but even i need a break. At one point I escaped and went for a walk (and a cry ) up the lane where I thought no one would find me. Before I got back to the house I found her and her father looking for me and once they found me he abandonned her onto me again. All thie time I'm entertaining her, the rest of the mummies and daddies are systematically passing these new babies round and round like some wierd pass the parcel game all day, feeding each others babies, changing each others babies and generally having a great big baby love in. 


There... its off my chest. I don't need to say any more do I?

Apologies for any typos - even my fingers are mad!!!  

Much love my therapists!

Cathy

PS - do you know the worst bit? Because they're all sleep deprived they all needed to be in bed by 10pm!!   Some party we had!


----------



## cathyA

PPS whats with the bubbles thing

Apparently I've got 5!!


----------



## Holly C

Kelly   so very sorry to read your news.  It's such a cruel thing to have to go thru.  We start off with so much hope and optimisim -it's so cruel.  Don't give up  - you'll soon have the strength to try again and we'll all be here for you.

Catwoman - tell that little voice on your shoulder to just shut the **** up!  Oooh naughty word!!  That news from your friend really fills you with hope so please hold onto that and know that will be you v soon.  So pleased to hear you will still be around  

Cathy - fantastic as always to hear from you - and lovely new pic!! Even tho you've had the weekend from hell - I really take my hat off to you for even going.  I understand your reasons for wanting to go but for me -and not just because of the feelings of not having one of my own would evoke - I couldn't cope with all the 'in jokes' and constant talking about the right way to do things, the competition etc etc as well as having them passed about for you to look after!  One of my pet hates is the 'my little Einstein was a really early talker' blah blah blah!  I have two older sisters with children of similar ages and this went on for years - in fact the eldest are 13 and it's still going on!  I also love my friends all dearly but the best thing is they are in NZ and I'm not confronted with it on a regular basis.  I hate that they have moved on and we haven't.  There is such a void and I feel shallow when I tell them about what sounds like our indulgent lives of lie ins, lovely holidays, evenings out and shopping trips etc.  Err I don't think I'm really helping here!  As Eva said - no one can truly know what it is like except for those going thru this.      to you - you brave and giving lady!

H xxxx

PS Tony has announced that all will be revealed about the bubbles on Sept 1st....


----------



## Holly C

Julie - I understand exactly where you are coming from.  I felt the same with regard to the injecting and the one follie as I only had one.  I am contemplating a natural cycle for this reason.  Anyway - that is by the by - what is important is that your body can concentrate on this one follie being absolutely perfect for basting.  One day at a time is my mantra at the moment. I truly hope it gets better for you from here on in.

Thinking of you and sending you a load of    

H xx


----------



## Cindy

Morning girls
just a quick one as I have to get back to bed, went to work but had to come home as I felt awful, managed to get a docs app, and she said I have lagi...............can't spell but it's all to with my throat, have the period from hell, ear ache, my throat is raw, and to top it all off, got loads of antibotics to take, as some for this infection and had letter off my gynae, as there is so much fluid in my stomach they feel they should treat me for a peliv infection! even through swabs were clear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just wante to send you all HUGE HUGGLES        ^Cuddleby the sound of it lots of you could do with one!
Kelly hope you are ok hun!
Love to you all
I'll try and come back later
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
sorry to be always moaning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellydallard

Cindy    thanks honey,hope your ok??

Julie-So sorry your feeling down   hope you feel a bit brighter soon x

Big hello to everyone else-off for some retail therapy

Kelly x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

Just a quicky to say   to everyone and thanks to everyone who told me about Metaformin (or whatever it's called).  I haven't done PMs cos I haven't read back very far and I'm making myself do some work....

Lots of love
Victoria
xxx


----------



## shazia

Hello beauties,

Well its a typical Monday by the sounds of things so sorry that most of you are having a pooey day and to top it off it hasn't stopped raining here for even one millisecond and I have to go out in a minute  

Kelly sweetpea so sorry to hear about your bfn, these things sre sent to test us and boy do they!!! Really hope you perk up soon and stick two fingers up at the old witch and concentrate on the next go.

Julie, do i know how you feel or do i know how you feel?? Its such a sinking feeling isn't it especially after you are expecting so much more. The little blighter has done the same as mine and gone on hols, hoping that ur hospital have been crap and missed it like mine did and it will be back with a suntan next scan  , if not then at least you have one more juicy healthy one, so go follie go    .

Cindy omg do you rattle yet? Bring ya duvet down onto the sofa, gets lots of scrummy soft things to eat and snuggle in front of the tv,   orders!!

Hey Jilly poo, hows things? Have phoned the hospital and am waiting for nurse to call me back, will keep you posted sweet. Have you started on the "sauce" yet (see how long it takes for you to work that one out   )

Holly do YOU know anything about what will be announced Sept 1st Betcha do!!!

Loadsa love to all girlies, would give you a mention but time is fast approaching for a soaking (poet!!!)

Shazia................yes I am feeling better.............even though its definately a Monday!!!


----------



## jess p

OMG - IUI girls are now into the 100s!!! Can't believe how much chat has gone on in the last 3 weeks since I've been away!

Not read all the back pages yet (will take til Christmas!!!), so no personals.  Has anyone go a BFP while I've been away?  Been thinking about you all!

Had fantastic wedding & great honeymoon - now trying to get all washing done as a good wifey!!!!

Hope everyone's really well - didn't manage a honeymoon BFP unfortunately, no real surprise!!  

Got ivf cons on Weds at 2pm but DH (oooo 1st time I've been able to type that!!) unable to come as had 3 weeks off work & colleague now on hols so will have to take notes cos never remember what I've been told & always come away wondering what doc told me! Doh!

Hi to everyone, especially Holly, KJ, Cathy, Molly, Julie, Jilly, Shazia, Manda, Creaky, VIL & Moosey, Petal, Cindy, Erika, Jodie, Catwoman & Kelly & anyone else whose name escapes me at the mo!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## ck6

Julie wow that must have been a shock for you this morning...very sorry to hear your follie had gone awol ...you had bad day on saturday too....   xxx

Cindy poor you...yes stay in bed.... eat something nice...blimey when you get ill you really get ill   

Holly, thanks for pm...sent you one back...did you go for your run  it is pouring here!!!is there a website for mg 

Kelly sorry to hear your news  

Hey catwoman has someone slapped you yet ?  btw yes i think heavy af is normal... mine are always awful  when i get bfn .... there are a few of us on the ivf journey.... so we can go through it together.xxxxxxxx

Minow....you ok  hows the dreaded 2ww going ?

Cathy so sorry you had such an awful weekend...at least you can let it all out on here  

Shazia i thought you were going out....is it still raining there ..... tried to text your mil at weekend is her phone playing up wanted to tell her I've told my mum on treatment.... she just said thanks for telling me !!!Families !!!xxx

Erica how was A.S. ?? did you get anything? xxxx

Hello Jilly ...Bun bun, Vil loved your thong story on ivf thread!!! Struthie staying away from pee sticks i hope    , hi creaky, babyfish, kj, Katrinar, Manda where have you gone   
did anyone see testtube babies the other day one of the women got pregnant was from here  showed her on the computor looking at the ff site   still covered in eczema...2 puffy eyes today, but big ds birthday on saturday so going to bluey tonight have to wear sunglasses  my mil supposed to go on balloon ride last thrusday ...cancelled to today but i doubt that went ahead!!! going from mote park at 6am !!! must go catch you later...sorry everyone is on a downer...we are there together.... lots of love to you all caroline xxxxx


----------



## ck6

welcome back jess

better watch my spelling now.... you can't be jess p now??xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Whooo hoooo Jess P is back!  Missed you girlie!  Can't wait to see the piccies!  Great to hear from you    How was Sardinia?  Did DH (yesss!) have a fab time too and how was getting up early to get your flight?!  I confess - I've bought a zillion ebay goodies since you've been gone!

Caroline - just pm'd you back again but MG is www.marilynglenville.co.uk  How interesting re Test Tube Babies and the lady was on the website!!  Wish I had seen that one!  I stupidly watched  that prog with Davina McCall on Saturday night - He's having a baby.... why did I DO THAT??!!!

Cindy - loves to you.  Poor bunny.  It doesn't sound nice.  My sister has endo too and she gets hit really badly with infections when she gets them.  I hope you're able to take it a bit easy and not rush back to work until you are much better.

Shazia - ugh - it's pouring here too and I have to go out and get a 1yr old pressie for our little neighbour... trying to decide whether I can put it off until tomoz....  Really good to hear that you are feeling perkier.  Hope the clinic has phoned back so you know where you are.

Hi VIL!!!

Back laters!

Mwah mwah


----------



## kellydallard

Welcome back MRS JESS !!!!   Glad you had a nice time   welcome back to the mad house-I have given you a few bubbles to help you catch up,you will find out all about it later    

I heard someone else on about that test tube babies,what channel is it on and when

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

oh Jess,just though you will have to change your little message at the side "Ilove my DP so much " Dont want an argument with your new DH after all  

Julie-if its any consolation we appreciate you here!!   postman my    You deserve more bubbles 

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Hello ladies, sorry not much from me, like a good many of us I'm not having a good time     The weekend chat ended up far worse than I could have ever imagined.
Special   &   to Catwoman, Shazia & Kelly for BFN & to Julie who sounds down (yes it's been said a thousand times & does only take one   hun) 
Caroline, thanks for asking, will pm later in the week   it's hard at the moment as my computer is knackered (yes again!  ) so I'm in the general office & have to be careful.
Had a nice evening with DF Saturday & worked my way round to "the chat". Started off ok & then he said I'm not talking about it now & when I asked why he said it was too late as it was 9.00 o'clock. I apologised for not realising there was a time limit   & couldn't understand his reasoning as we never go to bed before 12   So the atmosphere wasn't the best but Sunday was another day. Went to the gym to work off my frustration, cooked a lovely lunch & then we went out for a few drinks last night. I thought this would be good & relax him a bit. We went out with friends & had a nice night. When we got home I hinted at a few things, he took little notice so I got mad & started to talk about the   thing & then all of a sudden he exploded   saying he'd had enough, he was shouting & ranting & it all came from nowhere. Needless to say I went to bed   & he hurt me even more by sleeping on the settee coming to bed at 7 this morning because he knows I get up at 7.15am. I was blanked & ignored & we haven't spoken since. I'm dreading going home tonight, I have no idea what's in store for me & worse than that we've been engaged for 3 years today   
I find his whole attitude very hard to understand & what makes it worse is that he started it all off. He wanted to start a family before I did & was so eager. Obviously 3 plus years of ttc have taken it's toll & now I don't know what the future holds..............I only wanted a plan, something to focus on but now I have relationship worries too.
Enough of my miserable post.........big hello   to Holly, Jilly, BunBun, Minow, Molly, Petal, MarshaMouse, Katrinar, Cindy, Loobylu, VIL, Kj, Manda, Creaky, Jess (welcome back   ) & anyone I've missed, sorry.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

Hi CK6!! Was desperately trying to remember everyone's name - so hi to CK6 (caroline?) & CR (or is CR Caroline?!!!!!)

My spelling's gone crazy over the hols too! Was v funny reading the menus that had been translated from Italian into French & then into English!! One course was described as "broiled pilgrims" - didn't sound too tasty but looked at the French menu & it was (can't spell this!!) coquilles St Jaques (basically clams in their shells) which sounded  much nicer!!!

Unfortunately, hotel had amazing pastry chef & one night did self service buffet with 10 different chocolate puddings!!!!! yes, you guessed it, I had to sample all 10!! Strangely enough I seem to have put on half a stone!! Now on major starvation diet of fruit & water!!  

I think I knew CR had a BFP - I think she cut out all dairy, wheat & sugar (much like my diet in Sardinia!!!).

Also, had disaster with wheatgrass - didn't have enough for honeymoon so sent away for more & because the company's doing so well (mainly due to Holly's recommendations) they've had to move to bigger premises & weren't shipping out the week before I went away so not had my tabs for 2 weeks.  Should I take 42 a day to make up?!! 

Anyway, got to go, next load of washing needs putting on!!

Love jess (aka "Mrs Spivey" - hideous name!!!! pronounced Spive as in five NOT Spivvy!!!!!!!!)

Just read Holly's post! "come away from the Ebay site"!!! (DH always says that in loud mega phone stylie near the cakes in Tescos "Mrs Spivey, come away from the cakes"!!! Oh, he thinks he's so bloody funny!!) DH had a fab time on honeymoon but managed to LOSE weight!!!! God knows how (must have been all the "lurvin'"!!!)

DH (i love writing that!!! - sad i know!!) is finally getting the hang of the fact that "baby issues" upset me - when that thing with Davina came on he said "erm, shall i turn it over?"!! Bless!!!

There were zillions of pregnant, glamorous Italian women at our hotel - wearing teeny weeny bikinis (& not eating choc puddings!) & loads of beautiful Italian & French toddlers - felt like sneaking one home in our hand luggage!  That was a bit upsetting really, especially as sodding AF turned up 2 days early!!

Never mind, will grill Mr Lower on Weds about our chance of success with ivf/icsi.

Wedding photos are fab but no idea how to get them into gallery - will work hard at finding out when I get back to work!!

Love to all!! J xxxxxx


----------



## Minow

As if going through the 2ww wasn't enough....I have to do it with only 1 bubble!    

Also had enough of these blasted phone systems that say press 1 for this etc etc...first of all none of them seem to fit exactly then when i get through I get shunted from person to person...all agree our case is complex (still on this wretched water pipe thing) but noone seems to know the answer!

How about a cupa soothing calming herbal tea.....and a sing song.....I'm forever blowing bubbles..............

Minow dissapears bubble less into the distance..................................


----------



## Minow

Sorry should say...I'm forever blowing bubble! (not even an s on the end!!!!!)

Minow x


----------



## babyfish

Pheeewwwww!  It's just taken me the best part of an hour to read through all the posts since Thursday afternoon!  Completely lost on the 'bubbles' and 'scabs' thing - have absolutely no idea what you are all on about. 

Argggghhhh!  HELP! I'm on day 30 of cycle and last cycle had AF on day 26.  I am 90% certain that AF is on her way, but there is currently an all-consuming and throbbing 10% which is nagging that I might be pg!  Why do I put myself through this?  I refuse to do a test and will just wait for AF.  The only time I will test is if it hasn't arrived by Wed.    Sorry - just venting.  Driving myself mad.  It's the not knowing and letting the imagination run wild.


Scotland was fabulous and we had amazing weather.  Katrinar - he's in a place called Whithorn - about 2 hours from Dumfries.  I wish it was nearer to Glasgow. Anyway he loved his birthday and we all made it wonderful.  Laughed a lot.

I'm not going to do loads of personals, but just wanted to say... Julie, so sorry you're feeling so down.  Really thinking of you and sending you       .  It'll get better.  

Same to Shazia and to Catwoman and to Kelly (ooh God, hope I got the right names - woops if I didn't) Sorry about BFN's.

Just remember, after the rain, comes the sun.  (apparently!)

 ing you

Fishy x


----------



## kellydallard

Erica,

I just wanted to send you a big  .This ttc madness is bad enough,never mind relationship troubles aswell.I really hope your ok and that dp is just having a bad month   they can be so insensitive.Crikey I would love to swap for one cycle just so they know exactly how you feel and how you cant turn your brain off,I know all this infertility stuff can put a huge strain on a relationship but it makes it worse to bottle it up.I really hope he can sort things out in his mind and that you can discuss everything that concerns you both,thinking of you loads hunny  

Minow-I have blown you up    you can now say bubbles not bubble   how are you feeling post baste ?taking it easy?? 


Fishy-I dont know how your holding out on testing,you never know    

Big,massive,huge      to everyone.

Kelly x


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello girls,
    Good luck with 2ww for Minow and Babyfish, I really do wish you both luck, plenty of    
    Sorry to hear about Catwoman, shazia and Kelly.  

Julie,  Hope all goes well, and yes it does only take one egg one baby. Lots of    for you Hun.

Cindy, Poor you, hope the throat thing does not hang around for to long. Plenty of vit c, Sainsbury's do a 1000mg fizzy tab. DH has sore throats all time (works too hard not enough sleep) he swears by them.

Erika. Bloody men!!!!
    If he is still playing up when you both get home, Make him a bed up on the couch yourself, then tell him he can stay there till his behaved himself. You want a baby together not for him to be one.  lol
DH and i had a barney last month,( 1st IUI) the one time we had   was the actual iui.  xx

Babyfish. I'm also confused about the bubble thing.

Lots of big Mousey hugs for all us girlie's.xx

                                                            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Holly C

Ahh Julie - missed you now but I can imagine being introduced as the postie really took the biscuit    I would be fuming and throwing a right  

Erica - I'm finding it really hard to find the right words   This is big and important and hard and so scary for you both.  Our clinic, as I'm pretty sure most clinic's, offer counselling.  Is this something you could convince your DF to do for you both?  Having a third party might help you both especially DF to unlock the feelings he's obviously been hiding... which explains the outburst...  I'm thinking of you hun and I wish there was something I could do to ease the pain ^cuddle^  Here whenever you want to chat/vent etc.

Babyfish - excellent to hear your weekend went so well.  Fingers crossed for a natural BFP - ya never know!

xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls 
just got up slept for two and half hours solid!!!!!!must have needed it, put Friendss Dvd ON, DH called in to see me on his break made me a drink then next thing I was waking up!!!!!!!still feel crap but better for sleep, going have a hot soak then put pj's on, and cuddle up with DH later.
All of you are great giving me get well advice, you have been great lately, as all I do is come on here to cry, moan be ill, I promise I will come on here     dancing soon!
Got my app tomorrow with my new gynae for the endo, DH is coming with me, it's at 10 in a different hospital.
Holly love to you and DH, you are great, your sister is lucky to have you, whilst she is suffering with endo, it is crap and I alos tend to pick everything up and get it 10 times worse!
Babyfish come on girl WE WANT A BFP!!!!!!!!!we haven't had one since CR!
Kelly Hope today is ok for you, and how was your Dad's party?
Aahh JUlie postgirl, my DH is a postman, and he gets little kids asking if he's POSTMAN PAT? hee ehe the ironic thing is we do have a black and white cat, sort them  out hun tell them what you do.
Erica just sending you a BIG HUG!!!!!!!I hope DF are ok, it is hard on all of us, the pressures of a normal relationship are tough, but us lot deserve medals.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Marsha Mouse, thanks fro advice on vit C I'll have to get some.
Hugs to you all
and I think to cheer our Monday up you should all sing, come on girls altoghether
I'M FORVER BLOWING BUBBLES!!!!  PRETTY BUBBLES IN THE AIR, THEY FLY SO HIGH UP TO THE SKY............................................


----------



## babyfish

Erica darling - really feel for you. Just a suggestion, but perhaps you should write him a letter. Nothing aggressive, or angry - he's clearly feeling very sensitive. But just explaining how much you love him and how lonely this feels without him next to you in every sense. Something like..just want to talk it through. There are no wrong or right answers, just a discussion like 2 friends should have about the biggest thing in your lives right now. You understand that you've discussed it before, but you just need to re-visit the situation to know that you are both 'together' on the decisions. (perhaps use the word compromise in there somewhere?) Tell him how much you miss him and that you miss the happy stuff and that letting this infertility beat you emotionally is bad enough, but allowing it to destroy your relationship is unforgivable for both of you. Put the ball in his court and make him realise how unfair he's coming across. Without communication and explaining what he feels to you, then there's nothing. What you would like to know is how _you _ can put it right and what can _you _ do to make it better etc. And then... what's _he _ going to do to put it right and make it better? Blah Blah blah.....

It's much easier to write it down. Even if you don't give him the letter. It might just help you having it all down on paper.

Hope that doesn't come across as patronising - so not meant to be.

Sending you      
Fishy x


----------



## cathyA

Just wanted to say Ive calmed down from earlier and I'm back to my usual calm, serene, swan like exterior!

Thanks for allowing me to bash your ears eyes. Did me good.



Cathy


----------



## babyfish

Ok - DH came home from work and said that I should do a hpt.  His reasoning is that there is no joy in not knowing and at least if it's a BFN, then we can just accept it and move on.  So we just did it and it's a  !!  No real suprises there.  Ho hum.  Just have to look forward to trying again next cycle!  (Feel a little bit sad, but am determined to stay positive coz I just hate it when it takes over my head.

fishy x


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello all..

I feel I'm about to ov as I always get bad PMT,  I've been a bit snappy at my beautiful DD today and I always get PMT 2 weeks before period.  I just want it to Hurry up as I can start jabs for 2nd iui.
Also had some very tragic news of a friend who had 4wks to go on her pregnancy,( She new it was a boy)   He died in the womb last week,  poor honey had to give birth to him, I don't know how it all happend, we only saw her at friends wedding 3 weeks ago. they were both really looking forward to him coming, as it was their 1st child together. His funeral is this wednesday. I can't bring myself to go, as I don't want to watch a mother bury her baby, will go to see them afterwards though. I feel so gutted for them   

Babyfish, so sorry about your BFN, thinking of you both. Keep up the positive attitude. xx

Erika,  Sorry if I came across I did not care, all the other girls were giving you good advice about talking to him, I basically told you to tell him to stop behaving like a big kid.  
I hope you find the way back to happiness soon, You both gotta hang on in there, there are very dark days on the fertility journey, try to remember why you both fell in love with each other right in the beginning of your lives. 
And if he ends up on the couch another time just snuggle up next to him and tell him the beds to big without him. Sending you a big mousey hug. xx

                                                          Love The Mouse xx


----------



## shiningstar

Kelly and babyfish sorry to hear your news. 

Jillypops thanks hope everything goes well too, spoke to my local nurse who is doing my injections and she said she will need to get the district nurses in for the weekend.

Bun Bun love the chin I have 2 Pepper and Joey, thought I had 2 boys but no Pepper had twins 7 years ago but gave them away.

Babyfish glad you enjoyed Scotland.

Cindy hope you feel better soon. 

Erica I hope everything works out with DP.

********** hope this is you month  

Hiy ya to everyone else sorry if I have missed you out.


----------



## shazia

Poo ha ha ha ha ha ha. think back to chat other night, you made reference to it.................................


WELCOME HOME JESS!!!!!


----------



## shazia

Mouse

so sorry to hear about friends baby, cannot even begin to comprehend how that must feel, don't blame you not going to funeral, couldn't bear it    

Love to you honey


----------



## marsha mouse

just been on the chat room found out the bubble thing, so thank you who ever gave me my 1st one xx
                                                        The mouse x


----------



## ck6

Mousey you can't leave it like that ...what is the bubble thing ?


----------



## ck6

ooooooohhh i just realise if you click on some one's burst or blow you can give them bubbles jilly i just gave you a few...got excited


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

It's gorgeous here this morning - but it's not s'posed to last.

Erica - how are  you today?  I was thinking of you last night...  

Morning Mrs Spivey!  Hope you're well!  Honeymoon sounded lovely - except for that damn witch turning up at the end and reminding you    Funny you spoke about snaffling a little one home in your hand luggage... I was at the supermarket the other day and a lady had a car seat carrier in the trolley itself.  I was going to ask her which shelf you buy the babies on... I thought it was hilarious and chuckled away to myself about it.  When I told my friend who is also having fertility issues about it she laughed like a drain too - oddly enough DH didn't find it half as funny    

Cindy - good to hear you were feeling a bit better after your snooze yesterday.  I'm sure  you must have really needed it.  Don't worry  - we know you're going to get better and that's what we are here for and hoping you get some really great advice today from your new consultant  

Babyfish - sorry the trying naturally this month resulted in a BFN! Aaah well guess you can plan going forward now...when will your monitored cycle start?

Julie - what a lovely thoughtful boss you have.  That must make up for those horrible introductions yesterday.  It's really great you have someone so supportive in the workplace who knows about treatment and gently reminds you that she is there for you.  Tomorrow is going to be a big day for you - will be sending positives and thoughts to you    Hope you get an early night after last night  

Hi Jilly, Katrinar and Marsha!

DH has decided he's going to tell them that he is resigning from the contract today.  We've decided he's not going to get better staying in this position.  It will be interesting to see what happens - how they respond etc...  I'm naturally really worried as he's the sole income earner as my contract is in negotiations at the moment and may not go through.  I do have another part time job in the pipelines but it's not going to be bringing in that much....and of course there is the issue with tx - when and how much it is going to cost...  I have faith that things will be ok - it's just the next couple of weeks are going to be an anxious time to get through.  

Slaters all
H xxx


----------



## loobylu

Julie...bless your DP..what a sweetie!!! Glad ur getting some tlc honey...And your boss 2! My boss is fantastic also..helps so much!

Erika...im thinking of you hun..hope things are better..big hugs..

And lots and lots of hugs and luck to those going for treatment today...

LOL xx

PS Please can someone tell me....what is this bubbles thing about its driving me insane..he he xx


----------



## jane12

Hi Holly how did it go when your DH resigned.  Hope your DH finds a contract soon.

Hi Julie one follie is all you need so good luck for basting tomorrow.

Hi Erica how are you coping hope your ok.

Well hi to everybody else.

Good luck to all on 2WW and testing.

Take care those with BFNs.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## keemjay

morning everyone 

wow you have been busy the last few days, sooo much chatter, and what the blooming hell is all this bubble stuff about?? if somebody doesnt tell me soon i'll  i've worked out you can blow and burst to people but WHY!!!!

anyways...

Julie hunny i'm sorry things are hard your end, hang on in there my sweet, your doing just fine, this stuff send you round the loop as we all know, but its only temporary, concentrate on that one good follie, visualise it, talk to it, tell it what to do, do not lose faith in it.... bless your boss, she sounds like a star, lean on her if you need to, and tell all the other girls to stick their post up their  's

Erika, I'm sorry things arent great with you either  it sounds like things have come to a bit of a peak in your house, and in some ways thats good, it means you should start to be able to wade thru the issues a bit and move forward. i know it was always my fear that this IF $hit would drive me and dh apart and i did everything in my power to stop that cos at the end of the day i married HIM and that had to remain the most important, baby or no baby. there have been many times when things have come to a head, and in the end its for the best as it allows the important things to get sorted. its pants when your going thru it tho  be strong sweetie and listen to eachother. if he needs some space, give a little, but make sure he knows you are still there for him, and that you still have things to talk about. you have a right to feel pi$$ed off at him for being uncooperative over the whole thing, but make sure he still knows you love him. like babyfish said, maybe a letter, or even just a little lovey dovey card.....let us know how it goes hunny, thinking of you 

marsha - so sorry to hear about friends baby, that is one of the things that breaks my heart, i cannot imagine how people get over that, the funeral will be very hard indeed, dont blame you for not wanting to go. i'm sure visiting them later will be v much appreciated. a friend of mine lost her 2 yr old in a car carsh and she said that she  wanted people turning up on her doorstep  - it was a very important part of their healing, having company and distraction. also just sending a note now and then saying we were thinking of them, or sending hugs, not just straight away but a month, 2 months 3 months down the line when everyone else had moved on and they were still grieving terribly.

molly - how sweet to put a shout out on virgin for us  did you hear it? we didnt have the radio on in the camper as we were all talking......

jess s, or maybe just jesss - welcome back - glad you had a great time, cant wait to see the piccies. lol at spivey, def better than spivvy!! i can feel an IUI xmas song coming on - the holly and the spivey.....

cathy - respect to you for going on that weekend, betcha wont do it again tho! i ducked out of those things along time ago, too annoying for words. just remember we will be partying on down next fri when all your friends are tucked up in bed 

holly - sorry to hear about dh's decision but it sounds like its for the best in the long run. scary time, but you will find a way thru   bless him for buying james blunt for you - that dh of yours is still in there sweetie 

well we had a great weekend at V - lots of drinking and silliness, and not alot of sleep , thats the one disadvantage of the campervan field - everyones got car/van stereos!! we saw Embrace - who were excellant, Athlete, Ian Brown, Kaiser chiefs, scissor sisters and Oasis - who were also excellant. the weather was fab, apart from arriving and departing (when it PEED), sat was sun and clouds, and sun was absoluelty BOILING, we had to find some shade at one point as i thought we were gonna burn to bits so we went inside one of the dance tents which was really good. i just love festivals, everyones so chilled and laid back, everyone talks to you, its so sociable and no rules. yes its annoying when someones playing top volume music in your ear at 3am but hey, why not? i have eaten [email protected] food all weekend and was just dying for some vegetables when we got home, had to pick some beans straight away! best moment of the weekend was when i filled up the kettle with vodka by mistake  luckily didnt boil it. our friend had decanted his vodka into mineral water bottles as your not supposed to take glass in and i accidently picked up the wrong bottle 

i had a photo job this afternoon which has just been cancelled as the baby has woken up with big spots  so i have a free day now!!
i also have some new work with  my job coming up hopefully - will be a bit sad and not sure for how long as it is for a family where the 5 yr old is coming home to die  dont know much more about it really, will find out more later. feel a bit out of my depth as havent done that sort of thing before, i hope i get adequate preparation 

gonna post this now before i lose it....

kj x


----------



## keemjay

knew there was something else....

jilly was it you that mentioned there was s lovely post on the ivf thread - something about why god gave me infertility? i've been hunting for it but cant find it - where was it hunny? 

kj x


----------



## Minow

Morning girls
I hope you are all well this bright and sunny morning....bedding wash quick whilst it can still be hung out!!! 

QUick rant out of the way first.......  I spent yesterday on the phone from 2.30 to just gone 5pm trying to sort out the situation with our lead water pipe...it's all horribly complicated so I won't bore you with it but Thames water are generally the most unhelpful people you could ever try to deal with....I gave up in the end when the last girl i spoke to left me so angry I was in tears....so much for staying calm and un stressed!!!!!  

ANyway, back to calm and serene today!  

I have very faint af ish type discomfort in my tummy but seeing as IUI was only on friday I'm guessing this is either my imagination or wind!!!

 for those that need them.
Yay   for lovely bosses and even more Yay Yay Yay      for lovely dh's. Mine is lovely though still waiting on a pressie or even a card for my bday that was 2 weeks ago!!! Ho hum, such is life! And for dh's that aren't beeing quite as lovely as you might want at the moment   and hope things are better soon it's really pants when we fight isn't it.

Have a lovely day all.

lol
Minow x


----------



## keemjay

me again - who was it that wanted the 'infertilty is....' document? pm me with your email and i'll send it on....

and for erika - i posted these words the other day for holly - today they are for you sweetie

And you probably don't want to hear tomorrow's another day 
Well I promise you you'll see the sun again 
And you're asking me why pain's the only way to happiness 
And I promise you you'll see the sun again 
And I promise you you'll see the sun again 

kj x


----------



## marsha mouse

The bubble thing will be reveled soon, it was made up by Tony. You can blow a bubble or burst them, but I don't know what it's all about though. so hopefully all will become clear in a few days or so.   

Holly..  I hope it works out with DH. 

Julie,  What a star your DP is for getting you the James Blunt album,  (closest thing to a star)

Keemjay..  That's sad about the 5 yr old little boy, can I ask what job you do...  (nosey)

                                                Thinking of you lovely ladies,
                                                            The Mouse xx


----------



## loobylu

Jilly..sorry to be a pain but can I have a copy 2 please.....xxx


----------



## loobylu

he he thanks Chick! xx


----------



## keemjay

sorry, doh, i thought it was hollys dh that bought james blunt  just realised it was yours julie, what a lovely sweetie thing to do 
jilly - sometimes messages are removed my the mods, perhaps cos somebody complained..... - but it usually has something saying its been moved  
kj x


----------



## Holly C

New home!

        

H xx


----------



## Holly C

Not sure why that was removed Jilly... I'll ask. Please can you fwd to me too sweets 

As for Bubbles - Tony will reveal all on Sept 1st

New home this way >>>
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35415.0

H xx


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers 

         

Struthie 29.08.05
Minow 02.09.05
Julie 09.09.05
Eva04 07.09.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

    

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

       

Babyfish
Shazia
Kelly Dallard 
Marsha Mouse
Professor Waffle 
Katrinar
Ms Jules
Cindy
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Holly C - break until September 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CK6 - Back to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption


----------



## keemjay

thanks sweetie for new thread
just gave you 5 bubbles for being such a fab mod
and as a bribe to divulge secrets

I HATE SECRETS!!!!!!

kj x


----------



## babyfish

I'm not on the list Holly.

AND   

Have like NO bubbles!

AND

AF still not here - but feel so bloated.

What a day!


----------



## babyfish

YAY!!!!      

Fanks Julie!

 again  

Fishyx


----------



## keemjay

ah thanks julie  was trying not to be affected at all by my lack of bubbles  whats tony trying to do, send us all to the therapists chair? 

ME 'I've not got as many bubbles as so and so' 
THERAPIST 'right, lets get the men in white coats for you dear'

my 5 bubbles to holly seems a bit stingey now 
wish i knew what they were bloomin well for 

kj x


----------



## loobylu

Can i ask how u give bubbles...feel like im missing out he he!!!

Oh and Holly can u add me to your list please...xxx


----------



## loobylu

he he...my work mates think ive gone mad sitting here chuckling to myself..thanks Julie xxx


----------



## loobylu

PS gave u a few for helping me xx


----------



## cathyA

Ok girls - these bubbles must be different from the bubbles that are under peoples names - yes? Cos someone said KJ only has 10 but I can see 30   And as for Holly - what have you been up to girl?

Am I going mad!!

Cathy


----------



## keemjay

girls i have a problem - i have some sort of bug problem in the bedroom, i'm blaming that bl00dy bird that we had in the house back in june...i've got all these tiny bugs crawling about - they are about the size of a headlouse, brown with a crunchy beetley back, they crunch if you squidge them. i'm almost certain they are coming from the carpet, they crawl up the walls and towards the window, have wings but dont seem to fly. yesterday when we got back there were tons, we have thouroughly and i mean *thorughly * cleaned the bedroom, hoovered everywhere, had all the furniture out and i just keep finding more  any ideas? they arent carpet beetles according to pics i found on the net, and they are too big to be fleas, and too crunchy i think
there was one in the bed last night too - yak!!!
HELP!!any ideas
jilly - you could be just a concerned person fundraising out of the kindness of your heart - people wont necessarily have to know its you that has a problem do they? - you could say you have a friend/relative/distant cousin who is suffering. mpeople raise money all the time for causes that touch their heart. i give money to the alzheimers society but i dont have it - yet! not everyone raising money for cancer actually has cancer....

kj x


----------



## keemjay

there's been about 150 so far, over 5 days, everytime i go in theres a few more - i get rid of them, then go back and hey presto more have arrived, but each time ower down the wall so they are def coming UPWARDS

kj x


----------



## BunBun

KJ - check out www.askjeeves.co.uk - ask him how you can identify bugs & you should get a few helpful pages come up.
Holly - can you please add me to the list as looking into adoption or something along those lines. Hoping everything goes well for dh. My dh said leaving his old job was the best thing that could have happened for him & within 2 weeks he had his ideal job.
Welcome back Mrs Jess.
Bless your dp Julie - what a lovely thing to do.
I've had my bloods done at dr's, so sorry if this sounds terrible but we really hope it's a bfn - will find out tomorrow.
The good news is that we have an appointment for the information evening for adoption on 21st September - really surprised by how quick things are going.
 for Jillypops.
Hello to everyone else.


----------



## keemjay

an update - just opened bottom drawer of dressing table and found quite a lot of them there. am off to but new hoovers bags beofre i start investigating any further - but i know what i think it is - theres one of those wheaty beanbags in there, that you heat up in the microwave and put on your neck or wherever - no1 suspect at the mo!!!!

k x


----------



## ERIKA

I need bubbles as well as hugs, my tally looks quite pathetic, Kj get that chair ready for me   
Babyfish - Sorry about BFN   hope you're ok, they don't get any easier to take do they. Thanks for the advice & I am going to write a letter, think it will do me good to get everything down on paper & reading it is up to him isn't.
Julie - Thanks for the pm's (mails not premenstrual syndrome   ) will reply to you tomorrow after the wages are done.    for tomorrow & yiippppeee for a fab DP & a great boss.
Kelly - Thanks for your thoughts   hope you're doing ok.
Cindy - Hope you're feeling better &   for appt tomorrow.
MarshaMouse - No offence taken at your advice silly in fact I had a giggle so thank you. Don't know what to say about your friends baby   I just can't imagine what they are going through. It is so awful & I hope they find the strength to get through this traumatic time.
Holly - Hope DH finds that new contract very soon & I bet it will be a better one than the last so onwards & upwards hun   Just take a day at a time & cross each bridge as you come to it. Thanks for thinking of a counsellor but DF wouldn't do that. Thinks he can cope with anything, won't share or confide, guess all that army training makes it worse!
Jilly - Could you please send me the "fertility is" sorry to be a pest   thought I might be able to include it/some of it in my letter to DF.
Kj - Thanks for thoughts/ideas/words I know you have been there too. Our relationship is the most important thing to me & I would do anything to sort this all out I just wish he would communicate/open up but he won't. I am going to write a letter just hope he reads it   Glad you had a fab weekend &   at the vodka story. Awful about the 5yr old   can't get my head round that & hope you get all the correct training you need.
BunBun -   with adoption appt.
Caroline - Thanks for being there mate    
Hello   Jess, Minow, Katrinar, Cathy, Shazia, Catwoman & everyone else.
Back in a mo, want to post it before I loose it.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Kj,
Hope you find the cause of your            problem & that you get it sorted soon it sounds a pain in the   
I've got one of those bean bag things hope it's not that, let me know I'll have to throw it away.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Well girls, dreaded going home last night but it wasn't as bad as I thought but it wasn't great either   
DF opened the door to me, said hi & how was my day & gave me a massive   which seemed to last for ages. He had cooked tea   which was nice so we sat down together & that was that. No mention of the dreaded  thing, no apology or reason for not coming to bed, no asking if I was ok absolutley nothing.
Went to do the weekly shop at Asda & it was just idle chit chat. There was so much I wanted to say but couldn't   as I don't think I could handle a repeat performance of the weekend right now. So now it's stalemate, I can't talk to him & he won't talk to me   Counselling isn't an option as I know he wouldn't even consider it & it seems pointless if we don't do it together. So I'm going to take the advice of a few of you girlies & write a letter. I can't make things worse can I   If he reads it then maybe he might understand a bit more & if he chooses to bin it then hopefully I'll feel better for having put it on paper & I'll have to get my head round the fact that I've got a DF who won't meet me part way never mind half way.
He goes off again on Friday so I thought I might pop it in his bag so he finds it when he's gone that way there can't be any confrontation. He's back next week so I thought I could ride with it & see what happens when he returns. Not sure what to do, what do you all think as I value your opinions & you're the only people who know what's going on. One minute I feel quite   & prepared for action the next I want to cry & feel like I'm wasting my time. Being due on over the bank holiday doesn't help, what a time to have pmt   everything always seems worse doesn't.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie -      for tomorrow & hope the funeral goes as well as something like that can. Will pm you tomorrow   
Jilly - Love what you've just typed & it is so true we do HAVE to try everything   there can't be any regrets or resentments.........think I'll use that in my letter too   Thanks for mail, I'm about to go & read it & no doubt will have a   As for your pains, sounds like ov to me    I always get them around CD14 whether natural or drug cycle so yippeeeeeee.

Erica.xx


----------



## BunBun

Julie all the best for tomorrow 
Erika go for it with the letter. I hope your DF will read it but if he doesn't I'm sure it will do you the world of good by writing your feelings down.


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovely girls!
Erica – lovely to see that you're OK, was getting worried about you. I think you and your DF are in a really difficult and unique position. Because you live apart a lot of the time, all your ttc emotions and conversations get concentrated into the short time you are together, which must make it even more stressful - for both of you. At least with the rest of us who live with our other half most of the time, the whole ttc business sort of rattles around alongside 'will you take the bins out now,' and 'find your own bloody socks,' etc. etc. I wish I knew what to suggest. All I can say is that my heart goes out to the pair of you, because while all of us are in a difficult situation, I think your situation is trickier than most.  
Babyfish – so sorry about your BFN. I was really hoping for good news from you. Sending you loads of hugs.
Julie – best of luck for basting, babes! Post Woman? Post Woman?! I'd have ripped their head off and eaten it there and then. 
Jilly – Bah! What is it about men wanting to be coy about this whole ttc thing? It's not as if they're the ones with their feet in stirrups bearing their nethers to the world and its wife! I think Keemjay's got the right idea – just go along with the 'I'm supporting a good cause' idea.
Ooooooh, Keemjay… bugs! Yikes! I have no similar experiences, other than a wasp nest in my attic about two years ago. We called out a pest control man to get rid of them, and he was really bizarre. As he was exterminating the wasps, he kept telling us how much he hated his job and even got quite emotional. He kept pointing up at the wasps' nest, saying: 'I feel sorry for them, I do.' 
Holly honey – would you mind updating the list and putting me as a lady who's moved on to IVF? Ta v. muchy!
All the rest of you lovely girlies… hello and happy Tuesday!
I went to the hospital today to get my prescription for the Pill, which I'll start taking tonight. So here's to down-regging.... I talked my boss through my protocol this morning, and explained the days that I was likely to need off if all went according to plan, and she was lovely. So here we go!
Period's still bloody painful and horrible, though.  
Right, I'm orf…
I love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
C xxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Good luck tomorrow Julie xxx

Erika..i hope the letter works honey..it can only make u feel better...xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi Girls
well I had my app with my new consultant, very nice guy knew alot about endo, the only thing that put me off was the guy kept looking at my tits!!!!!!!!!!!anyway I now have to be referred to his NHS hopsital and take it from there, he siad the reason why IUI hasn't worked must be the endo, as DH's sperm is fine and I am responding good to the clomid, so just have to wait fro an app, we are hoping to squeeze another IUI in next cycle.
Went into work after app, but only stayed two hours as I felt rotten, and couldn't stop crying, and feel really bad as my mate just turned up with her two year old, and I sent them away, but the thing is a)I don't want her little girl to get this, (b) I'm feeling so crap that I don't wnat to listen to her perfect life!!!!!!!
I sound a *****, don't I, but I do feel crap, with this infection and since coming home my stomach is killing as new doc examined me.
jILLYPOPS, COULD YOU SEND ME THAT THING What God meant?I did look for it thanks.
sorry girls Dh just come home early so better go
love to you all
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow

Hello girls

Was just browsing around...trying to come up with some money making schemes!!

Not good on the   front, hope you can   them quickly!

 and   to those in need.

What's this "What God meant" thingy that you are all talking about?

Posted this on the september testing link but worked out that (as we have been told) the chances of getting preg with IUI + drugs is 15%, the chances of winning the lottery (presuming you have bought a ticket that is) is 0.00000714%
SO I've got my money on us all getting preg, certainly before we win the lottery...though what the chances of both are is I don't know!

lol
Minow x


----------



## marsha mouse

hello girls,
  Don't feel down babyfish here have some bubbles 

Julie.. Lucky you with the wonka bar, DH got me one the other night, sooooo yummy. Well i have just sat here eating my way through 2 bars of areo (mint)  

Keemjay.. sent you some bubbles, sorry to hear about the bugs hun. Not nice throw the wheat thingy, think I will bin mine as well yuk the thought.. 

Bun Bun..  sent you bubbles good luck with adoption hope things go well for you both. 

Erika,  glad to  hear from you, so sorry you have not sorted things out yet. letter writting is always good as they have to read but can not say any thing to you until he has finished. here you have some bubbles hun..

Jilly..  you better get the ol man home quick  

Hello to: Looby  
Cathy:  
Catwoman  
Cindy:        To those who I have missed out sorry hope you are all well.
I'm off to bed now as I'm working tonight and need asleep before hand.
                                                            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Catwoman

I have 35 bubbles!         
But why?


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon peeps,

Well I am a lot brighter now thanks    I have decided to join the gym with dh and crack on with the last IUI and in the mean time we are going to go to a meeting at a private clinic to see what to do next as we would rather move straight to IVF if this IUI doesnt work  so I am a bit more mentally organised now   So I am not leaving you all just yet 

Wow its been busy  

Jilly-Rant away,you must tell dh he should be proud of what you are both trying to achieve.My dh was a bit nadgy when he had to tell work but now they know its all good   sounds like you might be starting to ov 
get jiggy girl   Sorry to be a pain but is it you that is sending people who want it the fertility is thing,if it is could I be a cheeky devil and ask for it too,dont worry if its a problem x

Erica-Hope your ok ?? I started to write a diary about how I feel,I bought a nice book and new pens and I write absolutely everything in there to do with tx.And I know for a fact that dh reads it and it helps us loads,good luck with whatever you do. x

Julie-Best of luck for basting tomorrow      and hope the funeral goes ok,thinking of you loads x

KJ-I have not got a scoobies about the bug thing but hope you sort it soon cos its making me itch   I am chucking my wheat bag as I type   Sleep tight dont let the bed bugs bite   

Bunbun-Glad you seem to be getting somewhere and I really hope your appointment goes well.

I am ssssooooo overdrawn but I had to buy Craig Davids new album-oh me gosh,its lovely jubbly.

Love to all I have been dippy enough to forget mwaaa


----------



## keemjay

it IS/WAS the ruddy wheat bag!!!!! breeding/hatching like wotsits in there  it must've been just the right conditions this year for them or something cos i've had the bag at least 5 years. feel better now i've found out what they are - couldnt work out when i went on bug identification sites the only things that looked like what i had were food/flour type bugs - was thinking yeah but i havent got them in my kitchen!!! really didnt think i had 'food' in the bedroom  anyway, have been hoovering away and keep finding them everywhere! hopefully they will just die now with no food to eat up there and that will be that - phew!

guys theres 2 documents going round on here - i've got the 'infertility is' one but its in the form of a humungous great word document so if you want it you need to IM your email address. the other one is jillys - jilly perhaps you could just post it on here, if it gets removed then it gets removed, you still have the original? have you got what i sent you earlier yet? i sent it again a little while ago?

erika - i thinki popping the letter in his bag is a good idea, but perhaps you should put a bit on the end about really wanting to talk about it when you see him next, to get his response. also, dont knock having counselling alone - it may help you realise that there are things that you could do too. i have had plenty on my own and it helped having an outsider put their two pence worth in, and gave me some tips for helping things along....it gave me a place to vent my feelings about IF without me piling on dh all the time..

laters all

kj


----------



## Catwoman

Well, Keemjay, at least you've discovered the source! Happy bug-bashing!     
Kelly – glad you're feeling more upbeat sweetheart.
Only another fifteen minutes, then home time! I tried to start my detox diet today. This is how well it's gone:
No breakfast (feeling sick due to period pain)
1 can of Red Bull (feeling lethargic due to period pain)
2 chocolates (feeling low in blood sugar, thanks to period pain)
1 sausage and turkey sandwich (feeling in need of comfort food, thanks to period pain)
1 packet of Monster Munch (feeling in need of reassuring childhood nostalgia, thanks to distress caused by period pain).
Oh, well. Tomorrow is another day, as Scarlett O'Hara once said.
Love ya all!
C xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar

Good luch ********** for basting tomorrow    

I had my scan today all good, starting menupur injections tomorrow.

Erica hope everything works out for you.

Holly hope DH finds a new contract, it might be the best thing.

 to everyone else.

 to those on the


----------



## Holly C

Thanks for your thoughts today.  I'm feeling a bit out of sorts at the moment so not up to doing loads of personals.

Just want to say - BunBun good luck with your blood test tomorrow.  I hope you get the news you want  

Molly - been thinking of you today too as I know you had your con apptmt.  Hope it went well and you are feeling less confused and have a plan to move forward with - big kiss.

Julie - will be thinking of you tomorrow and putting all my energy into the basting going successfully.  I do hope the funeral goes as well as it can and other Aunty manages to get through it ok.  Love ya!

KJ - hope you've go the bugs under control now!

Jilly - think it's fantastic you're going to press on with the fundraising regardless.  Good luck!

Erica - still thinking of you and your situation.  Catwoman is right - it's a really pressured environment for you both.  Think the letter is a top idea and KJ's suggestion about counselling just for you a good one too especially when you haven't got anyone to talk to about it in person.

Catwoman - good luck with down regging and the detox starting tomoz ha!

Big hugs and love to everyone not personally mentioned!
H xx


----------



## keemjay

just trying out importing a smiley....










kj x

ooooh it works how jolly exciting - thats me swatting my bugs  still got them crawling around but there seems less and less - am hoping they arent finding things to feed on inthe bedroom - am racking my brains to think if i have anything else made of food up there!!!


----------



## babyfish

Catwoman -   really laughing at detox diet.  Sounds very familiar.
Erika - so glad you've decided to do the letter. A good move I think.
Kj - bugs sound delightful.  But glad you got to the cause and hopefully they''ll bugger off.  Recently we had a scratchy furry long-tailed friend under the floorboards in our bedroom.  He and his mates have now left thanks to a lovely (and rather dishy) man wot does vermin and bug removal - so I know how you feel.  Very rude of them to come uninvited.
Holly - I do hope DH gets sorted with the job thing soon. Like you guys haven't got enough on your plate!
Julie - have missed you sweetheart - but hope funeral is ok and huge good luck for basting.

I had 2 pregnant friends over today - and amazingly, felt absolutely fine about it!  Really didn't get the sad, wish it was me, feeling.  Just totally accept that it will happen eventually - when it's meant to. 

Big hello's to you all.  Sorry I haven't done more pesonals.


----------



## Minow

Thankyou thankyou thankyou
What a fab read...though a bit teary now! It says it all doesnt it.

Well final pregnyl injection for me tonight......count down to Sunday 4th September!

At least with the weather being as it is I get to wear some of my new autumn/winter clothes!   Minow tries to look on the bright side!
How's the bugs? I've got flea bites! Our darling pussy cats   ......I've treated them and they seem ok now but of course the fleas are now feasting on us. I washed all the bedding, even the matress cover yesterday but still got bitten during the night. I don't know what to do really, i don't want to be using chemicals really but would rather kill the blighters!!!

Hope you all have nice days planned. I've got a lovely reflexology session this afternoon....oh I can feel the relaxing sleep coming on now!!! 

lol to you all 

Minow x


----------



## babyfish

What a great read! Thank you so much for posting it.  
However.... I am struggling somewhat with the comparisons of infertility with cancer and polio.  Not entirely sure that there can be any parallels drawn given that you don't die from infertility.  I really struggled with putting this post up, because I am sorry to  put a negative slant on it when the ultimate message is so true and honest and totally spot-on - but I felt that I needed to say it. I just really believe that life throws all sorts of curve balls at us - some are life threatening and some aren't and we have to remember which is which.  Infertility is horrific and we all know how utterly devastating this process can be - it takes over our lives, our bodies and our relationships.  But, believe me, I would take infertility on it's own, over my incurable and sometimes life-threatening blood disease any day.  

If you are now sitting reading this and thinking "Shut up babyfish", then fair enough - I'm sorry if I've rocked the boat, but I just wanted to throw a different perspective at it.

Bit heavy for first thing in the morning really.

Think I might lose some bubbles now!


PS - Holly sorry you're feeling out of sorts darling - wish you better - not sure if you are sick or just sad, so big


----------



## loobylu

Holly..just popped on to see if ur ok hon...hope your feeling better..lots of hugs and stuff xxx

PS im sending u some bubbles to cheer u up xx


----------



## Holly C

Good morning

Just to let you know I've had to remove that post Jilly because it is in breech of copywright.  We can't have it on the boards because hoping4ababy didn't write it herself.  She and the post have been fully removed from the boards now because it is plagarism to pass something off as your own when it isn't.  It's fine to forward it on to others in a pm but please remove the hoping4ababy bit and replace with author unknown.

Tsk tsk to her!

Just a quickie from me to say that DH did resign and it went ok.  He will finish up properly over the next couple of days.  I'm hoping things will improve very quickly as I'm getting a bit worn down too with all the uncertainty.  There has been talk of moving back to NZ and I'm not really ready for this - one reason being that I don't want to go to any other clinic.  Our's is so good and I really trust them.  I can't bring up when we will be having our next treatment as there is no energy to spare for this at the moment.  I''m also have pmt and af arriving - it's only day 18!  Aaaaahhhh!

Babyfish - everyone can take from it what they want and don't worry you're free to state your opinion here.  And I do agree with you - maybe that is because we have both had life threatening illness effect us in the past.  Don't mean to upset anyone either but agree that like these other illnesses IF takes over your life too.

KJ - thanks so much for message  

Looby - you're a star  

xx's to all
H


----------



## marsha mouse

Well just got home from my night shift,  and through the night had a funny pain on right side, i'm on day 12 of my cycle (waiting to start drugs for 2nd iui) then just now went to the loo had a wipe loads and loads of EW (sorry for tmi) but i'm so exited about all these fertile signs,   just think how mad it would be if we fell naturally.  
Must go I've been up all nightneed some kip, so will pop in later, after I've been to see my friends (there baby's funeral is today) 
                                                                      Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

i am having basting this morning - does it hurt


----------



## loobylu

Marhsa mouse-bigs hugs for going to see your friend at such a tough time xxx
Eva-04..cant help you directly im afraid as havent done the deed myself as yet but the girls tell me its like having a smear..a bit uncomfortable thats all...good luck honey xx


----------



## Holly C

Eva - good luck and     for basting!  You and Julie are exactly 2ww buddies!  As Looby quite rightly said - it's a little uncomfortable but not unbearable by any means.  

H xx


----------



## Minow

Maybe, the parallel is that with infertility a small part of us does die. If i was told I could never have a child of my own then there would be a small part in my heart that would die, that I know for sure.

The thing is, of course a terminal illness is terrible, but I think the point of the writting is not that one thing is worse than another but that God doesn't jave a grand plan for anyone to suffer in anyway and we as humans must help those suffering, in fact we have a duty too. Whether you believe in God or not it would be hard to think that there is a grand plan out there which has said you are not fit or worthy enough to be a parent or you deserve to suffer and die. Things happen and we must help each other through all of life's ups and downs and when the time comes when life itself comes to and end as it surely will for us all.

I believe that I have not been put on this planet to judge anyone but to help them and I think that this is what the writting was saying to me. I cannot cure cancer or infertility but if someone has the skills to be able to they should and noone should say to the infertility specialist, put your brain to better use, and cure the dying.

This is a road I don't want to have to travel but here I am, with all of you lovely girls. We all have our own thoughts, lives and personalities and together we will make this journey. It may feel lonely, but it's not because we are here together. When someone slips the others help pick them up, when someone reaches the end and their dream comes true we all celebrate together no matter whether they have only walked a few hundred yards and we have gone miles.

What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility.....do you know I don't know but one thing is for sure he never meant me to feel alone because he also gave me all you lovely girls too.

Minow x


----------



## Cindy

Good morning
well girls I am still ill, now got diarohhea(can't spell) to go with everything else think it must be all the tablets, so in my pj's and going cutch up in bed with my cats all day, and friends, the weather is awful today, prob be doing this on a permanet basis as all the time I'm having off sick, I won't have a job.
Eva GOOD LUCK for basting!!!!!!!!!it doesn't hurt hun you'll be fine!
Marsha Mouse hope today goes well and you have a nice sleep!
Jillypops can you sned me that thing, everyone is going on about?
Holly hope you are ok hun, you've been having a tough time lately!   
anyway speak to you all later
hi to everyone I haven't mentioned
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow

OK, was it me or Cindy that scared you all away?
lol
Minow x


----------



## loobylu

Just read your note Minow..such a sweet thng to say..xx


----------



## Holly C

Don't worry Jilly and Minow - as I said previously people will take from it what they want and need.  I think is is beautifully written and it goes a long way towards how we all feel about IF and yes you are right - a little part of us dies when we go through it. I also agree with your point Jilly as I'm sure all of us going through this does.  Of course we should do something about it when we have the knowledge and ability.  I probably didn't explain myself that well in my last post.  I'm not feeling very prosaic at the moment but please know that I'm not upset in anyway by anything that has been written here and I certainly don't want to upset anyone else either.  Minow - what you said was beautiful  

Big   to you all best girls!

H xx


----------



## babyfish

Absolute DITTO to all Holly's comments.
F x


----------



## keemjay

hiya gallies 

julie thinking of you today hunny 

holly my lovelyness - i'm not sure what i can and cannot write to you pm/email-wise, but i'm thinking of you sooooo much and wishing you a way forward. i want to help you but dont know how  take some kisses for now     

i think we all take what we need to from articles people write, depending on our own experiences. babyfish, thank you for your post, very vaild and from a different perspective. minow i loved your post esp the last line - i too feel blessed to have found this place and found such true friendships within it. i wish more of you would come to the adult meet in sept - want to meet you all. personally, i think God (whatever or whoever 'he' is) gave me infertility because i was meant to put my strengths and gifts into something more special and more rewarding, its taken me over 6 years to believe that.....and everytime a part of me dies, a new part wakes up and comes to life and leads me into new places...

kj x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi
well did my first and last iui   i was so nervous though and it wasn't as bad as a smear (which i absolutely hate). how weird is that cramping though when they shoot all the sample in - i found that very uncomfortable!! anyway i was chuffed as the sperm sample was pretty much normal - just abnormals were slightly under. jon and me got ****** last friday evening - so maybe that had something to do with it....  
i have been prescribed cyclogest - which apparently i have to stick up my bum. OMG when the nurse told me what i had to do the colour drained out of my face - and i said 'what'?.... how on earth am i going to do that (no answers please!) - oh well. does everyone go on cyclogest - or will it be because of my progesterone test yesterday??
love you all and Julie - this is the first time i have cycled with anyone!!! how exciting!!!!
Eva xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

eva - well done on basting and fab that sperm levels were so good  the cyclogest isnt too bad hunny - they're made of wax so slip in fairly easily and i found they sort of  got sucked up further by themselves (sorry tmi, ewwwwwww) after about 5 seconds you cant even feel them..

on with the 2ww

kj x


----------



## Catwoman

That's for your DF, Eva! (Have pm'd you, by the way).
Keemjay – how are your little friends today?!
I read the 'what God meant' post, too, and found it very moving. But because I'm not really sure what I believe in (I think that makes me an agnostic?) I try not to involve God too much – if you know what I mean. Crap things happen to good people and good things happen to crap people. I just can't get my ahead around some superior being deciding who gets what. Over this whole infertility thing – and other things that have been bad in my life (both my parents died before I was 25) I have occasionally thought: 'Why me?' But I immediately answer it by thinking: 'Well, why NOT me?' I will be very upset if I never have a baby. But I do have a lot of other things: a very happy marriage, good health, good friends. A lot of people I know don't even have that. And, of course, I have all of you! 
I have been a bit better on the healthy eating front today. One bowl of Special K and some brazil nuts, a latte (whoops!) some sushi and a piece of carrot cake. Although I'm sure I can hear in the distance the sound of a packet of Monster Munch calling my name…
Julie – hope all goes/went well with the basting and the funeral. Sending you a   and oodles of       
Jilly – are you OK, lovely? You seem a bit upset  
Erica – hope all is OK; thinking of you.
Not much time for any personals. But you are all in my thoughts!
Lots of love,
C xxxx
PS started taking the Pill last night for my down-regging. Haven't taken it for years and years… I almost felt like a naughty teenager again!


----------



## ERIKA

Sorry ladies apologies now, as I'm having one of those days.....oops I mean weeks so I'm bound to make a right   up of my post...........
Julie -    for basting today & hope funeral goes as well as a funeral can. Have pm'd you ready for tomorrow   
Catwoman - Thanks for understanding, being apart does make it harder as when we see each other I always seem to bring it up   Sorry you're having a bad AF but great news that you've gone straight into IVF   Good luck with the down regging & good to hear you've got an understanding boss. Loved day 1 of your detox diet   
MarshaMouse -   hope the visit to your friends was ok, thinking of you all today.x
Kelly -  Good luck with new fitness regime   & finding a private clinic.
Jilly - I'm ok poppet well I think I am. You have to carry on don't you   but I am feeling very emotional. Hope you're getting jiggy with it   & well done you with the fund raising idea.x
Kj - Thanks for your thoughts, I didn't realise a counsellor would see just me   I thought they'd want us as a couple so I'm definately going to find out about one. Loved your new smiley by the way & glad you found the source of your problem   
Caroline - Thinking of you, hope you're ok   
Katrinar - Good to hear scan went well   & good luck with Menopur injections, I had them too, nothing to worry about easy peasy!
Holly - Huge   for you, you look after everyone else so well even when you've got loads on your own plate so thank you. With DH's job, treatment, move to NZ etc you're poor head must be spinning   Take care mate, right there with you on the pmt   
Babyfish - Yep, it will be your turn   & soon!!
Eva - Glad basting went well today, good luck with the   Sorry can't help with the cyclogest I didn't have to use them thank God!!
Hello   BunBun, Loobylu, Cindy, Minow, Shazia & everyone else & thank you all for thoughts, hugs, wishes & support, love you all.

Erica.xx

Back in a bit............


----------



## ERIKA

Aawwww Jilly thanks hunny    needed them I was lagging behind, better send a few back your way!!!

I wondered the same about you Catwoman   as I had all those tests done earlier in the year for IUI, I was hoping I wouldn't have to do them all again for IVF, would be good to find out...................................even though I have a bigger problem than the tests I have no   as DF   won't even share them at the moment!!!!   

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hi girls!
The reason why I was able to jump in so quickly was because, after my 2nd failed IUI, I got cold feet about having the third one because I was convinced it wouldn't work, and had a meeting with my con. He persuaded me to try one more time, but was quite happy for me to go straight on to IVF if the third attempt didn't work, and packed me off with all the info and the protocol. That meant that the minute my period arrived, I could go ahead with my plan.
I had an HSG done earlier in the year (I've never had a laparoscopy; my con doesn't think this is necessary. Other doctors I've spoken to agree that I don't need a lap, especially as a lap is invasive, will need a recovery time and set me back a few more months. Obviously, if my HSG had revealed a hydrosalpinx or any of my ultrasounds had revealed possible signs of severe endo or cysts, or I always had incredibly painful and heavy periods, it would be a different matter. Although I am convinced that I have endo to a certain degree! I think the general idea is that IVF would bypass my blocked tube; any endo etc.)
When I first arrived at my clinic, I was put through a series of tests – DH had his sperm analysed (for the umpteenth time!) and I had an ovarian stress test, which I haven't had to repeat before going on to IVf, as I only had the test five months ago and everything was absolutely fine. I've also had numerous ultrasounds since, and everything seems normal – apart from a small fibroid which, apparently, shouldn't compromise my fertility.
I should add that my clinic (UCH London) is private and doesn't have a waiting list,  so I guess they're much more flexible than many other clinics. 
Oooh… I do have to have a HyCoSy on Friday, though – similar to an HSG, but should tell them whether I have polyps knocking about in there. Not looking forward to it, but the HSG wasn't too bad so hopefully all should be OK.
Hope this helps, girls! My advice would be to take the bull by the horns while you're still having IUI – have a meeting with your con about going on to IVF if your final attempt doesn't work. At least then, the blow of a negative will be easier to bear if you know you're stepping straight onto the next stage.
Love you all,
C xx


----------



## katie165

Sorry to interrupt here. I'm usually found on the monthly testing board but if this IUI doesn't work we'll be aiming to start IVF as soon as possible. Can I ask Catwoman what an ovarian stress test is?? It sounds horrible and I've never had it done (although had everything else checked out.)


----------



## MollyW

Hello girlies, I'm back.

Work was sooo manic last week (finally finished on Sunday morning  ) that I just had to take some time off.

I've missed far too much to write many personals, but there are a few...

Firstly, KJ thanks for you email will reply to it in a mo.   at the bug problem. Hope they die/go of their own accord now and you don't need to use any nasty chemicals.    

Holly - so sorry to hear you are feeling down.  My heart goes out to you - you are always there for everyone else and always know the right things to say. I feel rather inadequate in being able to find the words for you. Firstly, it will be hard for you both financially of course now that DH has given notice, but you WILL find a way to survive and I'm sure he will feel much better in himself now that that particular weight has been lifted from him. Perhaps with a little less stress on the work front things might improve on the ttc front?  I know the timing's not ideal - it must be VERY frustrating and disheartening to have to put the tx on hold because the money's going to be tight, especially when you've been so patient and both worked so hard to get into the best shape you can. I know your future plans are uncertain, but is there any way of just focussing on the tx together in the meantime - and sticking it all on a credit card or something until things look up financially? Oh, I don't know, maybe that would just add to the stress? Sorry, not being much help here am I? I am thinking of you both though, and hope you can feel a little more positive soon.  

Erica -   for you too. You have had a tough time. I think the other girls' advice about writing your feelings down in a letter is excellent, and I think it's a good plan to slip it in his bag. That way, he'll read it when you are apart and it will give him time to come to terms with what you've said before you need to discuss it again.   Good luck hunny. x

Babyfish and Kelly - so sorry about your negs.   for you both.

JessP - welcome back from honeymoon.   We missed you! Hope the c/s appt goes well.

BunBun -    I am soooo excited that you are moving forward with the adoption plans. You really deserve your happiness and will make an excellent mummy to someone who really needs you.  

Cathy - great to hear from you.   at your friends though. Couldn't they see it was hard for you?  

Julie -   hope the basting went well.....and the funeral....thinking of you. x

Jilly - you are so sweet as usual.    Hope the   brings the desired result... x

Minow - your lovely post really touched me.    Hope the 2ww is not too bad.  

Struthie - hope you are staying sane   - especially now you are top of the list for testing.     thoughts for you.

Well, I went back to the clinic and saw the c/s on Monday. He said everything looked fine and has given me tablets to bring on a bleed. I asked why he thought I hadn't had a bleed and he said my ovaries were probably just slow to recover after the m/c. The good news is I had two follies   that I'd made on my VERY OWN - without drugs - one x 15mm & one x 13mm, so the old bird can still do it! YAY! 

I saw the acupuncturist yesterday and my pulses are getting stronger too, so that is looking good and I also joined a health club so am going to try to go swimming a few days a week which will hopefully help my stress levels.

Fingers crossed...

 to you all and   to those who need them.

Love Molly
x


----------



## Catwoman

No probs, Katie! An ovarian stress test is absolutely painless and probably the most pleasant of all my tests so far. Basically, on day 3 of your period, you have a vaginal ultrasound scan to count how many antral follicles you have (this is your ovarian reserve). The more antral follicles you have, the more likely it is that IVF or any other superovulated form of assisted conception will work. These follicles, of course, disappear over the course of the next week or so, leaving just one fat follie – or hopefully lots more if you're on superovulation drugs!
After the scan, I had some blood taken for an FSH and estradiol (sp?) test. I was also injected with a GnRh drug (can't remember which one it was). I had to go back on day 4 for another blood test, again to test my estradiol levels.
The theory is that that GnRh drug does something to the ovaries that affects the level of the oestrodial in the blood, and this gives your con even more information about how well your ovaries are working. I can't remember if the amount on day 4 should be greater or less; either way , I was OK. Basically, the ovarian reserve test gives your con more details about how your ovaries are aging and the potential quality of your eggs. It tells them much more than just your FSH levels.
Not all clinics will offer this test; others might offer an alternative test that uses roughly the same theory – the clomiphene challenge test (girls, feel free to correct me if I've got any of this wrong!).
Hope all that wasn't too confusing!
Jilly – an HSG is where a radiographer puts a catheter with a dye into your cervix, and gently fills the uterine cavity with it. An X-ray machine is put over your lower tummy, and pictures are taken. In an ideal world, you'll have a normal-shaped uterus, and the dye will spill freely out of your fallopian tubes. Unfortunately, it only spilled out of one of mine!
If you've had a lap and dye done, they'll already have done this to you – that's the 'dye' part of the procedure.
 to you all,
C xxx
PS – Jilly – I think your DH should think again about IVF. IUI doesn't have great success rates compared to IVF (IUI is 8%-26%, depending on number of follicles, IVF success rates are around 45% at my clinic, about 59% at ARGC. Obviously, it varies from clinic to clinic – our local NHS clinic only has IVF success rates of 15%). My consultant said that in cases like ours, IUI was a good place to start, because if it does work it is less invasive and considerably cheaper than IVF. But he felt three goes would be the maximum, possibly because of my age and because he knows how stressed out I get after each failure…
Good luck, honey. I just hope you can convince your DH to think carefully about IVF, 'cos it's not a waste of money (assuming tests show you are a suitable candidate). Even in a failed cycle, it can still give very important information about why you're not conceiving and help your con act accordingly the next time. It isn't something to be rushed into, but it isn't something to be dismissed, either.


----------



## ERIKA

Right Jilly   are you ready it's a big one...............I think HSG means HYSTEROSALPINGOGRAM which is why it gets abbreviated!!!! I had one & it's a dye put round to check that your tubes & uterus are ok. 

Molly - Hope you've rested up after such a mad time at work   Great to hear that your appt went well Monday & all was well with the acupuncturist yesterday. Even better news about your follies, well done you   

Have a good evening everyone. Nite nite.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Forgot to say HELLO MOLLY, YOU FOLLIE QUEEN, YOU!
I'm off home now, see you all tomorrow!
Holly – sorry you're having such a tough time. I am thinking of you, for what it's worth, and really hope the path forward becomes clearer soon. You are so good at listening to other people's problems. I think everyone here wishes there was more that they could do to help you through the current situation.   to you, and look after yourself.
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## kellydallard

Ee by gum its been busy on here,

Well went shopping with Oli on the bus today and it rained on us all the time so we are still drying off,got a lovely hand massage from a lady in the body shop,I did try to get her to come home with me but she wouldnt budge  worth a try  

It's mad,I have only been out since this morning but I have been dying to get back on here!!!

Julie-hope the basting goes well,take it easy!!  

Holly,sorry your feeling out of sorts,hope your a bit netter soon x

Jilly,cheers for the pm   I have blown you some love  

Eva-glad the basting went well,make sure you take it easy and good luck in the 2ww   

Marsha,good luck with this cycle   

Cindy,get well soon  

Molly-welcome back,great news on the follies!!

Right Im off for some tea,Went to the gym today to book my induction and they cant get me in till next tues,I cant wait-how sad am I??

Love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## g

Hi there,

Thought I'd let you know how we are doing.
The cruise was fab and we got to see Monacco,Florence and Rome.
I also turned 40 whilst I was away.(but I don't feel a day over 21).

I think when I last posted they had found something on my right ovary and they didn't know what it was but they thought it could be an ectopic pregnancy.
Since we got back we've been back and fore for scans and blood tests. The shadow (4cm)is still over my ovary but my blood is now down to an acceptible number to rule out an ectopic pregnancy.
They have come to the conclusion that it is a cyst and they have discharged me.

We presume that this is good news and we don't need to worry any more.
DH has been besides himself with worry .I feel sorry for him because all this has happened during his annual leave ,and really he should be relaxing not ferrying me back and fore to the hospital.

We now feel that we are at a crossroads. 
After all this DH has warmed to the idea of adoption so much that he is keen to look into it further. I'm keen too ,but am I really ready to give up tx ? 

There is lots to think about..

Good luck and babydust to you all,

Luv,

g


----------



## shazia

Busy busy busy today girlies, just taken me a good long while to catch up.

Julie and Eva hope basting went well and loads of   for the dreaded 2ww, lets have a double bubble(!) of babyness!

KJ so pleased you have got to the root of the problem, I can stop itching now  

Holly huge   to you, really glad dh has resigned and got rid of that stress, sure the next project is just around the corner for you both.

Jilly you great prune Legoland was last week!! Get with the programme girlfriend    

Erika honey huge     to you, really hope things get better for you next tme df is home, am sure the letter will work  

Big hugs to minow, pw, Kelly, Jess, Manda, Molly, Bunbun, Cathy, Struthie, Babyfish, Catwoman, Marsha Mouse and anybody I have missed off, thinking of you all and sending you all loads of  

Shazia
xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar

to everyone, had my first injection today the nurse let me do it and my leg is killing me tonight, it was ok this morning but I feel as if I have banged it really badly or something, does anyone else get this, I need to go to the nurse everyday for mine, then maybe next time I can do it myself.

Good luck for those on the  

 for those who need it.

Hopefully on my way to selling my house so that should take away some stress.

LOL K.


----------



## shiningstar

It is also menagon, said it was bum or leg and I cant do bum, I also dont get the pen so need to mix up the power in the syringe, hope this leg gets better for tomorrow as will be doing the other leg and will look nice walking as I am limping slightly already, what a nice look  .


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

anyone had to have cyclogest pessaries?   got to do mine tonight and just wanted some moral support


----------



## shazia

Jilly you star, you have such a way with words!!!!


----------



## shazia

Catchya later MUPPET!!!! xxxx


----------



## shiningstar

Thanks Jillypop


----------



## marsha mouse

hello Girls,
    Went to see our friends after they baby's funeral today. They got through the day I had a few tears talking to them. Told them he has his little wings now and will live on in your hearts. 
Spoke to gyne today as I think I might of ov last night, so I'm not to pick up drugs now til I have af or not. Also have to test in 2ww. So I'm now on   as from today.

Eva..  The pessaries are not so bad put them up as you go to bed then you won't think about it. I was told to put up front bot, but had awful thrush symptoms so put them round the back. Good luck with  

Julie.. Glad basting went well, good luck with  

G..  Good luck in what ever you both decide, follow your  

                                                Big mousey hugs all round to all the other girlies xx


----------



## ck6

Marsha ... hope you are ok... sent you a pm ...very sad about your friends baby xx

Erica  ..how's the letter writing going are you still going to put it in his bag ?? think thats a good plan....been thinking of you   

Holly... you are always there to say the right thing to all of us... and i don't know what to say ...it must be all getting on top of you, and everything seems to happen at once!!! i wanted you to know i'm thinking of you  

Julie and Eva hope the basting went well       

G I'm glad to hear you are ok.... poor you these desions are so huge ...only you and dh can make them   
Jilly ...have you been getting extra bubbles late at night     xx

Catwoman ...another part of the ivf is the blood tests for hiv and hep c did you have them  they only last a certain amount of time, and ours cost £80 each ?

Shazia.... hope you are ok heard from woking yet?? xx

Molly well done on your very own follies xxxx
hi to , Katrinar Kelly  Molly Babyfish Jess Minow xxxxxxxxxcaroline xxxxxxxxx better go bound to loose this...i'm still itchey ( reading about the bugs !!) and very flakey now...looks like my skin is covered in dandruff ..oh joy!!!


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

julie - was thinking of you alot yesterday,i'm glad it all went ok. its funny how all these things you never knew come out at funerals - you kinda wish you'd known it when the peraon was alive so you could have talked about it! good that you got those tears out and cleared the way for all those positive vibes to run about. am crossing everything in sight that you get your dream this time around 

marsha - lovely of you to visit your friends, i'm sure they really appreciated it. was it you that asked what job i do - think it was? i work as part of an nhs respite team, going into peoples home who have a sick child - so far its been 2 children with tracheostomies, but one has just hers out so only have the one now. i'm on the bank so am the filler-inner....are you a nurse - noticed you did a night shift the other day?

minow -  noticed you are a woking nuffield girl - did i know that already? thats where i went. do you live locally?

jilly are you sure you  havent got mixed up at the pub and actually run some sort of OAP club? maybe its a joint venture you should look into - you seem to do so much for your customers, they must think you are a diamond 

g - glad you had a lovely hols  big decisions for you - take your time and you wi;l get to the right decision in the end 

molly - glad all went well at the clinic - clever old you with 2 follies  you are soooo getting back on track girl  

holly - hows you this morning my hunny  thinking of you lots. 

still have a few bugs wandering around - but they are getting less - keep hoovering away but still they come  prob only found about 20 yesterday which was a big improvemnt on the day before. think they are just hiding in the carpet....

guys - have any of you got any ideas for a pressie for a babys naming day? we are being 'guide parents' for our friends little boy on sat and i'm just stumped with what to buy him. i dont want to do the traditional stuff - silver bits and bobs or bunnykins china. really want to do something different. he is a truly special little boy and we are totally honoured to be asked, i just have a mental block on what to get him. we are all planting an apple tree in a pot and i am going to add some snowdrop bulbs as they are his birthflower but what else can i do? - help!!

laters all 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Kj-Glad to her you have got rid of most of the bugs.As for the pressie what about naming a star after the little boy,or seeing as you are planting a tree you can get a kit where you can make an impression of the little ones feet or hands and you can make all things with the impression like stepping stones or wall plaques otherwise I havent got a scoobies.Hope you sort something soon though.

Holly-How are you holding up lately hunny??any progress with the letter??Thinking of you loads x

Julie-Sorry about the funeral,it maybe did you good to blurt it all out,I dont know about you but I always blub at the daftest times and everything comes out at once.Well done on the basting,dont think about the chances,think posotive and take care of yourself    

Good luck to anyone due for basting soon and a massive good luck to all in the 2ww

Well I am in a bit of a mess at the mo as to what to do about treatment.If I were to go straight into IUI number2 I will be going for a scan the day before oli starts big school and to be perfectly honest I dont know if its good timing cos if all is ok on the scan I would be in for basting on the day he starts school and I think I shoul be around incase anything happens    I have also got my sil wedding at the end of sept so I would be at the end of the 2ww around then so no drinking.we talked about a months break but I just dont know what to do.Another plus point to having a break would be that we could go to the 2 private clinics we are interested in for a general meeting about IVF. I DUNNO WHAT TO DO   

kELLY X


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks Julie, One day I think yeah we will have a break and the other its ,no lets crack on    keep asking dh what he thinks but he says whatever you want to do babe   Should be getting the scan appointment through so I suppose we will decide then whether to cancel it or not.Anyaway how are you feeling today ?Do you rest after IUI or do you carry on as normal??

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

thanks for ideas sweeties, am still trawling thru ideas...i love the plaques for hands/feet but unfortunately their first child is longer with them and they had a cast of his hand done after he'd died and turned into glass, so it prob wouldnt be appropriate   i'm trying to work on something appley to tie in with the tree....keep em ideas coming...

jillypops, you sure you're in the right job hun?
kj x


----------



## babyfish

Don't know if this is appropriate to tell you on this website - Hope I don't get kicked off, but KJ, I have a baby gift business.  My email address and website are on my profile if you want to have a look.  Let me know.
Love Fishy x


----------



## babyfish

Julie - you've just put the biggest smile on my face  
I'm so thrilled you like it!  Thank you - it really means a lot to me.

The parents just go nuts when they get a gift and 90% of my customers are people who have received stuff for their babies - so it's a definite winner!

Ironic business to be in isn't it?  

Big   to you.

F x


----------



## Holly C

New home this way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35633.msg424729#msg424729

H xx


----------

